# The TPU Darkroom - Digital SLR and Photography Club



## DanishDevil (Nov 19, 2008)

*Welcome to the TPU Darkroom!*







This club is for everybody who owns a Digital SLR, and for those who are digital photography enthusiasts.  If you're still rockin' it old school with the film camera, or would like to share some techniques you learned back then, feel free to join as well!

------------------------------------------------------------------

*Become a Member*

If you would like to become a member of the TPU Darkroom, just ask!  Remember to post your favorite picture (that you have taken) as well! Please indicate what kind of camera you used to take the picture (along with lenses/settings/etc.)

------------------------------------------------------------------

*Member List*


DanishDevil
erocker
Lillebror
Wethu
DR.Death
Wile E
Steevo
freaksavior
selway89
niko084
Cold Storm
T-Bob
intel igent
triprift
johnnyfiive
W1zzard
jbunch07
crtecha
thermopylae_480
TRIPTEX_MTL
chris89
Kei
TheCrow
mikek75
MightyG80
Bugalaman
sweeper
INSTG8R
_jM
Frederik S
thebeephaha
FreedomEclipse
hat
pantherx12
Soylent Joe
mstenholm
ChickenPatty
ste2425
BazookaJoe
suraswami
King Wookie
TheMailMan78
beyond_amusia
Fourstaff
burtram
Black Panther
Delta6236
Pickles21
dannylill1981
AKlass
HUSKIE
Gilletter
gumpty
garyinhere
HammerON
Iceni
casual swift
repman244
El_Mayo
t_ski
Ptep
mediasorcerer
AhokZYashA
majestic12
Ahhzz
Raw
AnomalouS
Hayder_Master
flmatter
tabascosauz

*Tips & Tricks*
The Art of Panning
DIY Macro Softbox
Camera Tips from MDPC


----------



## niko084 (Nov 19, 2008)

Well now I just have to ask, anyone here think its worth the money to buy a Nikon D60 over a D40?
Or have a better one in the same price range with a interchangeable lens to recommend?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 19, 2008)

I haven't bought my DSLR yet, but there are a good amount of reasons to buy a D60 over a D40.


Active dust removal system
10MP vs. 6MP
Only $100 more locally
Stop-motion movie mode
White balance bracketing
ISO 100 capability (D40 is ISO 200+)
Active D-lighting
3 frames per second (versus 2.5)
1/200th of a second Top Flash Sync TTL (vs. 1/500th)
More retouch options
About 30 more pictures per battery charge
Same size and weight
Much newer camera

These were all of the advantages that the D60 has over the D40 from the Nikon DSRL Comparison.  The only sacrifice is the slightly higher price, and going from 17 to 11 custom settings.  The two most appealing of those to me (because I really don't know a whole lot about this stuff) are the extra megapixels (much easier to crop from while retaining quality) and the fact that Nikon came out with it much more recently than the D40.  The D40 is an old camera.  It still works great, but if you can spare the extra money, I think it's worth it.


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2008)

Sign me up!  I use a Nikon P80 and take pictures for reviews.  DSLR is coming early next year sometime, but I'm very happy with my current camera.

Links to my reviews so far:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Vantec/Nextar_3i_HDD_Enclosure/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Akasa/Vortexx/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/VidaBox/ACCRFKBLTB/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/iStarUSA/T-5_SS/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/iStarUSA/xAGE-N99-US/

More are coming.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice!  Have a favorite picture that you've taken so far?  The thread is still coming together, but I'll get your info up soon.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 19, 2008)

Danish, if this thread is ONLY for digital photographers, why the picture of "wet photography" darkroom? 

Perhaps allow old timers who still have film cameras, or use techniques they learned on wet and share them here. 

PS. Hold back on the D60 purchase. Sell everything you dont need to raise cash to get the D90. Significantly better. And will last you longer. (You will want to upgrade the D60 within 12 months I guarantee it. The D90 will last you a few years, and the lens options are FAR better).


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 19, 2008)

The D60 is going to my mom at the end of April once I get back from Argentina so I can get her accustomed to using it.  Friend of mine here just got the D90.  WAY too expensive for me right now, but possibly once that time rolls around.

BTW, I'm going to have access to an 18-200mm VRII, and a micro lens throughout the semester, along with a bunch of others that people have here 

Thanks for the tips, though.

And yeah, the darkroom thing is kind of a joke because it's digital photography.  I have no problem with film camera enthusiasts either!  Come one come all!


----------



## niko084 (Nov 19, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I haven't bought my DSLR yet, but there are a good amount of reasons to buy a D60 over a D40.



My mistake, I was looking at the D60 and D80 before.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh!  Well, it's heavier, and it's older, it's more expensive, and it's more complicated.  90% of the time, unless people screw up, newer is better.  It's going to be a LOT easier to use.  Are you pretty DSLR savvy, or is this your first one?  The D80 will take a lot more learning than the D60.  If you're willing to learn, it might be a better choice.  Also, the battery life is much better on the D80, because it comes with a much beefier battery.

If you're going D60 vs. D80, can you possibly afford a D90?  Keep in mind Ebay & Live.com's 25% cashback!


----------



## niko084 (Nov 19, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Oh!  Well, it's heavier, and it's older, it's more expensive, and it's more complicated.  90% of the time, unless people screw up, newer is better.  It's going to be a LOT easier to use.  Are you pretty DSLR savvy, or is this your first one?  The D80 will take a lot more learning than the D60.  If you're willing to learn, it might be a better choice.  Also, the battery life is much better on the D80, because it comes with a much beefier battery.
> 
> If you're going D60 vs. D80, can you possibly afford a D90?  Keep in mind Ebay & Live.com's 25% cashback!



Wont be buying until probably spring, but I wouldn't rule anything out really as long as its under $1000 before extra lenses...

It will be my first DSLR, but I have a lot of experience with standard SLR cameras.
Don't really care about how much learning may have to be done.

Also don't need anything amazing, I am not a professional photographer, I just enjoy doing it as a hobby for myself from time to time.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey can you guys turn some of this stuff into the Editorial Cartoons?

I could with good picks of hardware.......which is hard to find on some basic view angles.....


----------



## Lillebror (Nov 19, 2008)

Lillebror (Emil)
       * Camera: Canon 450D
             o Lenses: Canon EFS 18-55mm
             o Flashes: standard on cam

Bought it a month ago - Takes time to learn all the different things it can do 

My to best pictures:
http://zilencio.dk/uploadet/1091698824.jpg
http://zilencio.dk/uploadet/31587897.jpg


----------



## Wethu (Nov 19, 2008)

Camera - Canon 500D + Battery Grip BG-E5
Lenses - EF-S 17-85 mm IS USM, EF 70-200 mm L 4.0 USM
Flash - Canon Speedlite 430EX II
Tripod - Slik Pro 330 EZ, Tripod Mount Ring A II for EF 70-200 f/4L USM


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Hey can you guys turn some of this stuff into the Editorial Cartoons?
> 
> I could with good picks of hardware.......which is hard to find on some basic view angles.....



??


----------



## DR.Death (Nov 19, 2008)

man i wish i had the money to have a DSLR but instated i have a little Kodak 712 is


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Nice!  Have a favorite picture that you've taken so far?  The thread is still coming together, but I'll get your info up soon.



The review for my favorite pic so far isn't posted yet, but soon. This weekend I'm going to have a try at some pics outdoors.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh, oh, oh! Sign me up.

Canon Digital Rebel XTi here.

Some of my photos:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=889090&postcount=329
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=853272&postcount=285
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=986906&postcount=26


----------



## Steevo (Nov 19, 2008)

No DSLR for me this year, just a high def camcorder HG20 with 3.2 same as my older S230 canon. Much better optics and zoom range though. Sensor is mediocre compared to the S230 for night and high contrast shots.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 19, 2008)

Canon EOS 40D, Speed light 430 Flash, 17-135mm lens canon lens hood Sandisk 4gb Compact Flash Extreme III .

take a lot of pics thats all i can say.


----------



## selway89 (Nov 19, 2008)

Samsung NV7 OPS.... Compact camera with a big lens (7x optical zoom with image stabaliser)
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/samsungnv7/Images/NV7_3q.jpg

Bought it originally for University assignement work and some of my fav shots were taken for that purpose:
















Some of these images have been manipulated in Photoshop CS3 (espcially the night shot of Lincoln Cathedral, removed allot of background and moved water reflection closer), other shots had the same photo taken at differnt exposure settings and bracketted together using layer masks.

Also used to have a Canon EOS 300V SLR (film) with 35-80mm lens and 80-200mm, and Speedlight


----------



## niko084 (Nov 19, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Canon EOS 40D speed light 430 17-135mm lens canon lens hood 4gb cf card.
> 
> take a lot of pics thats all i can say.



I would be screwed with that, I have a 4gb card in my Samsung L73 and run out a lot, in a single night.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow!  Much better response than I was hoping!  Great to have all you guys!  I'll fill in the information as soon as I can!

Welcome!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 20, 2008)

All right Double D... You pulled my leg.. 

Cold Storm
Nikon P60 (first ever REAL camera)


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 21, 2008)

Members updated through Steevo.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 21, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Members updated through Steevo.



where am i??


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 21, 2008)

T-Bob (Ryan)
Camera: Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi 10.1mp
Memory Cards: 4Gb. Sandisk Ultra II CompactFlash
Lenses: EFS 18-55mm. EF 75-300mm.
Flashes: Standard Flash


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 21, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> where am i??



That's why I said through Steevo.  You're next in line


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 1, 2008)

Ordered my Nikon D60 body, and the AF-S Nikkor 18-200mm VR lens!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, I took TONS of pictures while I was away, but here is what I'll show as my favorite 







Camera looks great Double D. Now add all of us!


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm workin' on it!  It's finals week for God's sake!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 1, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm workin' on it!  It's finals week for God's sake!



Dude, your going to do it! DO, it now! 
I hope all ends well with you and finals man. I know it can be stressful


----------



## intel igent (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2008)

Whooo hooo. Welcome back, Intel. 

Love that 85 or 86 Fox.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 12, 2008)

Sign me up

Triprift Michael
Camera: Nikon D40
Memory Cards: Sandisk extreme 3 sd card 2 gb 
Lenses: Standard 18-55mm 
Flashes: Camera flash 
Accessories: Lowepro bag Lens cleaner & Hoya 52mm filter.

My beast lol






and a few of my fav shots


----------



## intel igent (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 12, 2008)

Sweet pics guys!  I'll be updating the thread soon.  I'm busy trying to see people before they go home for winter break.

BTW, I love my D60 and 18-200mm lens!


----------



## intel igent (Dec 12, 2008)

i don't have an SLR but i did use a digicam


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 13, 2008)

this is cdawalls wrist


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2008)

Did he go emo on us?


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 14, 2008)

nope 





My ^ didn't like him to much


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 15, 2008)

MORE PICS 

















^^^ My eva


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 19, 2009)

add me! 

batmang (John)

Camera: Nikon D40 w/ kit lens
SD Card: Two 2GB cards. I don't recall the brand.

Here are some samples:
My SRT-4, which has been replaced.  









































I'm saving for a Nikkor 28mm f/2.8D. Phenom II.. or new lens HRMMMM.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=cart_accessories&A=details&Q=&sku=131063&is=GREY

I am very much a photography newbie but I knew the D40 was the perfect camera to learn with. I'm hoping the new lens will bring back the creativeness in me. The camera has been sitting in its bag for months!


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 19, 2009)

eos 5d mark ii + 24-105 kit lens in las vegas, handheld out of driving car


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice shots Wizzard. That is a badass camera!


----------



## Triprift (Jan 20, 2009)

Lol where am i on the members list i signed up ages ago.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 20, 2009)

WOAH!! W1zzard amazing shots.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, those are amazing W1zz and also the ones coming from everyone else!

@Trip, PM Danish about it and he'll get to it. It takes some time for him to do so.. Every now and again


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, those are amazing W1zz and also the ones coming from everyone else!

@Trip, PM Danish about it and he'll get to it. It takes some time for him to do so.. Every now and again


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 21, 2009)

Few computer related shots:


























I'm really wanting to get a better lens for close up shots and portraits. No dang money for a lens though... Phenom II is priority!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 22, 2009)

UPDATED!

Sorry about the wait guys.  I have been ridiculously busy and just kinda put this as one of my last priorities.  I just decided to do a members list, as most people won't put all the necessary information, and it's just too damn hard to code so it looks nice 

I've taken some great pictures, but I have to sort through them to see which ones I like best


----------



## Steevo (Jan 25, 2009)

I went to circut city for their closeout (not worth it yet) to try and get my telephoto and wide angle lenses as well as some filters. They had none, and nothign else worth buying. Best Buy was still cheaper at regular prices than Circut City at supposed clearance prices.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 25, 2009)

Steevo said:


> I went to circut city for their closeout (not worth it yet) to try and get my telephoto and wide angle lenses as well as some filters. They had none, and nothign else worth buying. Best Buy was still cheaper at regular prices than Circut City at supposed clearance prices.



they mark their prices up then advertise them at closeout cost so people buy it.

People see closeout and automatically think its a good deal. And since CC is all sales final, they get screwed over.

When compusa was going out around Houston, the only good things they had were cases and psu's that were marked down, coolers and mobo's proc were still hella expensive


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2009)

my new macro lens. eos 5d2+Sigma 50mm f/2.8 EX DG. 100% crop image below


----------



## Wile E (Jan 28, 2009)

I need a good Macro lens, but I need one on a small budget. My camera is EF-S. Any suggestions from anyone?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2009)

that same sigma will work fine on ef-s .. the 1.6x crop factor will make it 80mm - should still be very usable. find a local camera store and ask if they have lenses to rent (make sure they understand you are looking to buy, they may let you try them for free)

if you can live with manual focus (good idea anyway for macro) then keep looking on ebay for macro lenses with broken AF


----------



## Wile E (Jan 28, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> that same sigma will work fine on ef-s .. the 1.6x crop factor will make it 80mm - should still be very usable. find a local camera store and ask if they have lenses to rent (make sure they understand you are looking to buy, they may let you try them for free)
> 
> if you can live with manual focus (good idea anyway for macro) then keep looking on ebay for macro lenses with broken AF



Yeah, AF doesn't matter to me. Unfortunately, no camera shops in my area will rent or lend out lenses.

How much did that Sigma set you back?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2009)

about 300 usd. any online photo stores that have no or low restocking fees?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 28, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> about 300 usd. any online photo stores that have no or low restocking fees?



That I'll have to look into. Didn't think of that. It would only cost me a little time if I didn't like the lens.


----------



## intel igent (Jan 29, 2009)

DAMN! serious lense W1zz


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 29, 2009)

sign me up, I'm taking a black and white film photography class this semester, ill post pics along the way.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 29, 2009)

Sick lens W1zz!

jbunch, what camera do you have?


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 29, 2009)

Canon rebel EOS Ti


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 29, 2009)

Sweet!  So a film camera, right?  I assume this is what they based the Rebel XTi off of.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 29, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Sweet!  So a film camera, right?  I assume this is what they based the Rebel XTi off of.



that is correct, its a 35mm film camera!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 29, 2009)

Sweet!  Black and white photography sounds awesome.  The way you get B&W on a film camera is with a filter, right?


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 29, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Sweet!  Black and white photography sounds awesome.  The way you get B&W on a film camera is with a filter, right?



No, you just buy black and whit film.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 29, 2009)

Ah...that makes sense...the tragedies of being young


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol its ok, it's first time using a film camera in a long time so don't feel bad!


----------



## Frederik S (Feb 5, 2009)

I am new here. Just thought I would upload some of my pictures. 





Nikon D80 with a 24-120 Nikon Nikkor lens. Panning with the train to get the "swoosh" effect. 






























Nikkor 50 mm f/1.8. Black background.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 5, 2009)

@Frederik- Very nice pics indeed! 

I noticed you live in Denmark, any where near Nykobing by anychance?


----------



## Frederik S (Feb 5, 2009)

@thoughtdisorder, Thanks!

There are actually two cities called Nykøbing in Denmark one in Falster and one on Sjælland. I live quite a bit away from both actually, I like 15 km north of Copehagen. The train shot was done in an underground train station in Copenhagen called Nørreport, maybe you have been there if you ever visited Copenhagen.


----------



## crtecha (Feb 5, 2009)

Frederik S said:


> I am new here. Just thought I would upload some of my pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That first picture is soo awesome.  I may have a new wallpaper


----------



## Frederik S (Feb 9, 2009)

Nerdy stuff...










Stairway to...?


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice pics Frederik!


----------



## Frederik S (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks DanishDevil!
Are you from Denmark by any chance?


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 9, 2009)

No, I'm not.  I made the username after the delicious pastries, not the Country


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 9, 2009)

Just a basic JPEG for now, I'll process the RAW later, but I thought this one I just took after the rain was worthy of posting:


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 9, 2009)

We're doing bugs eh? I have some of those.






Sony Alpha A100


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 9, 2009)

I just got


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 9, 2009)

No, your picture is good.  Once you tweak the RAW file a bit it will look really nice.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 11, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> We're doing bugs eh? I have some of those.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just don't post the spiders. lol.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 11, 2009)

I've got one of those floating around somewhere   From my old camera, though.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 11, 2009)

Had to use the little "Snipping Tool" in W7 because they took out the crop feature 

Taken on a Casio Exilim EX-S770


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 11, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Just don't post the spiders. lol.



But they're fuzzy!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

I like spiders...My buddy has a pet tarantula...i like to pet it! lol


----------



## Wile E (Feb 11, 2009)

You douchebags! lol.


----------



## mikek75 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sign me up please, I've just purchased a  new Canon EOS450D with a 18-55mm Image Stabilised lens. Its my treat for surviving emergency brain surgery last week for a sub-dural heamatoma. See pictures for extreme scar pic, taken with my Canon Digital Ixus 860 IS.


----------



## exo17 (Feb 14, 2009)

omg those spiders are freaky! how could you take a picture of one, and such a good one at that? i would run away and cry like a lil girl!


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 17, 2009)

exo17 said:


> omg those spiders are freaky! how could you take a picture of one, and such a good one at that? i would run away and cry like a lil girl!



The spider is less than the size of a quarter, and isn't poisonous.  I did have to get very close to take the picture (about 1-1.5 inches).  The ghetto way to get extreme macro pictures is to take your lens off and flip it around backwards.  The technique works easiest with a 100% manual fixed focal length lens, but can be done with pretty much any lens.  I bought an old lens from the 70s and an adapter so that I don't have to hold the lens against the body of the camera myself.  If you bargain hunt on ebay you can set up the whole thing for around $60.

Here's a picture I just took in St. Louis the other weekend.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 18, 2009)

I really like that picture Thermo!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 19, 2009)

I just got a Sony Alpha 300 with a 18-70 and 75-300. When spring comes I'll get out and try to get some good shots. 

@ Thermopylae_480 did you use a polarizer for that shot of the pasta house? Looks like fastish shutter and high iso but I really dont know.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 19, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> The spider is less than the size of a quarter, and isn't poisonous.  I did have to get very close to take the picture (about 1-1.5 inches).  The ghetto way to get extreme macro pictures is to take your lens off and flip it around backwards.  The technique works easiest with a 100% manual fixed focal length lens, but can be done with pretty much any lens.  I bought an old lens from the 70s and an adapter so that I don't have to hold the lens against the body of the camera myself.  If you bargain hunt on ebay you can set up the whole thing for around $60.
> 
> Here's a picture I just took in St. Louis the other weekend.


You need to give that the photoshop treatment you gave the tractor and your other shots. I bet it would come out spectacular.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 20, 2009)

My first attempt at BW photography. This is more or less just getting a feel for the camera...messing with settings and what not. I do like how the last one turned out. professor really liked it as well. 
What do you guys think...but be easy on me...never done BW developing before. but its a fun process.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 20, 2009)

The last one looks sweet!  I love that background blur effect.  It's got a name, but I can't remember it.

Looks like you're well on your way to become a B&W photography pro!


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pretty good!  Black and white conversion is really useful.  It is amazing how discarding the color information can make an otherwise bland photo with poor color something nice.  Is your lens dusty or scratched?  The first image looks like there is a scratch or dust on the lens.

I think I might like the CAT picture best.

I really like this picture of a swan I took, but the water was muddy and unappealing, I turned it B&W and now it is one of my favorite photos.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 20, 2009)

No My lens wasn't scratched, I'm not sure why it did that? it was only on that one photo. Might have been something I did developing the film but I'm not sure?


----------



## Kei (Feb 26, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> The last one looks sweet!  *I love that background blur effect.  It's got a name, but I can't remember it.*
> 
> Looks like you're well on your way to become a B&W photography pro!



The word you're looking for is called 'bokeh'.

I can't believe I'm just now noticing this club here after being a member of the forums for this long already. I needed some motivation to get off my but and do some shooting again lately and you guys just may have helped me out with that.

I bought a new lens last year and then shortly after that got busy then stop shooting anything for a while paid or not paid. I get like that at times as I'm sure we all do, but I've been thinking pretty hard about it the past few days that it's time to get back at it already.

Shame though because the lens I bought it one of the most incredible lenses I've ever used with image quality/range, sharpness, color rendition, bokey, etc. etc. etc.

The lens is the Tamron SP AF 70-200mm F/2.8 Di LD (IF) for the Nikon mount camera body. The balance of the lens is incredible and the weight is nice (to me) and makes the balance even better using a pro body camera. Not sure how it would feel on one of the smaller bodied cameras but I don't think it would be bad? Feels perfect on my camera which by the way is STILL a Nikon D1H even after all these years.

I just can't let this camera go no matter what it seems, the qualify of the photos is insane for a digital camera and to me it looks and feels just like film totally so I can never let it go I think. I was just about to buy another newer body before buying the lens to go with my D1H but decided I wanted the lens more so I'll get another body later on which will either be a D2Hs or D2X. It has to remain a pro body style camera though because it feels perfectly natural. I always used a grip on the smaller bodies anyway, but I like starting out with the full body in the first place instead as it's just better for me.

Okay I'm rambling now, but if you guys are looking for a pro lens in the 70-200mm range don't pass on the Tamron because it's just incredible. I had a hard time choosing between the Sigma EX 70-200 and the Nikkor 70-200 at first. After I saw the image quality difference the Nikkor got the nod, but just before pulling the trigger (after months of investigation) I decided to at least LOOK at the Tamron lens to see how it fares. After looking at the reviews and user experience I couldn't believe what I was seeing.....how can this lens match or BEAT the mighty razor sharp Nikkor lens????? I found one local at a shop and drove up to get it (great shop they stayed open after hours just so I could drive up and get it...60 miles GREAT PEOPLE).

That might be THE BEST $700 I've ever spent on glass, I was pissed I didn't buy it the week before for the H2Oi event (VW auto gathering/show) but I was convinced on buying the Nikkor which would've put me 1-2 weeks after the show. I bought the Tamron only a few days after the show feeling like a fool....

Kei


----------



## Kei (Feb 26, 2009)

*Guess I should post a pic or two eh? *

Here is my Spam,

Her and I were sitting on the porch one day and I just felt like snapping a few pics away while we were talking. I'm a HUGE fan of candid portraits as I like to call them which is what I consider this type of photo. I don't really shoot many posed portraits anymore, but every once in a while I will. I prefer this style because it's just so much MORE to me if that makes sense. No makeup, no hair dressers, no fancy light setups....this was just me and her sitting on the porch midday or so talking about whatever.

This first is pure photo work not photoshop magic, but I was trying to capture something cool and kinda like a movie poster. I think it worked put pretty well yes? The second has a filter added for extra emotion but everything else is natural. My Spam is definitely my favorite person to shoot because it's always fun and she's just so damn happy whenever we do. The look in her eyes makes every day pretty much the best day ever.












My Favorite Channel,

I was down on the beach one day and found this sitting in the sand....I have no idea who brings one to the beach but it made for a funny photo I think. 







That's all for now, I hope you guys like them. 

Kei

(the copyright stuff was under a nickname I used to go by and I just never got it switched over, eventually I'll change that)


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 26, 2009)

Love that last one! Thanks for posting!


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 26, 2009)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Pretty good!  Black and white conversion is really useful.  It is amazing how discarding the color information can make an otherwise bland photo with poor color something nice.  Is your lens dusty or scratched?  The first image looks like there is a scratch or dust on the lens.
> 
> I think I might like the CAT picture best.
> 
> I really like this picture of a swan I took, but the water was muddy and unappealing, I turned it B&W and now it is one of my favorite photos.



Wow I love all these photo's here especially that one of the swan thermo.


----------



## Kei (Feb 26, 2009)

*More attatched (to save bandwidth for slower connecitons)*

Two more shots a bit more recent...

First one is my current desktop wallpaper, I was bored one day I wanted to make a new wallpaper so this is what I came up with. No photoshop just creative lighting used. I thought about photoshop to take out one thing I didn't like, but left it straight from the camera instead. After the photo the ram went back in my PC to develop the photo haha. 

The second one is from the H2Oi event I mentioned just before I bought the Tamron lens, this is just one of the ones I liked from the wekend. A quick conversion to a different color tone was used on this one.

Kei


----------



## chris89 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well just got myself a Nikon D200 (second hand) with the Battery grip and a 18-70 DX lense.
Got memory cards comming tomorrow and Tripod (Manfrotto 055PROXB + 804RC Head) sometime latter the week.

Will post some pics taken with it soon.


----------



## TheCrow (Mar 9, 2009)

selway89 said:


> Samsung NV7 OPS.... Compact camera with a big lens (7x optical zoom with image stabaliser)
> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/samsungnv7/Images/NV7_3q.jpg
> 
> Bought it originally for University assignement work and some of my fav shots were taken for that purpose:
> ...



Cool pics! Your obviously at lincoln uni! I live in lincoln too!


----------



## TheCrow (Mar 9, 2009)

TheCrow 
Camera: Nikon D50 & Canon Ixus 500 
Memory Cards: 3x 2gb Sandish & 4x 512bm Misc SD Cards
Lenses: Nikon 18-55, Nikon 50mm F1.8, Sigma 70-210mm
Bag: Lowerpro Slignshot 100AW

Some of my shots!




































I've also had some of my pics stolen and printed in the local paper!
















Thats about all for now lol!


----------



## Lillebror (Mar 9, 2009)

Woah dude! How do you take those pictures of cars and moving objects, where its in focus, but everything around it is blured out? Ive always wanted to learn!


----------



## mikek75 (Mar 9, 2009)

I bought my Canon EOS 450D with an 18-55mm image stabilised lens a couple of weeks ago, and I've just recieved a 55mm-250mm IS lens. This picture is taken at Avebury in Wiltshire, UK and is an ancient site about half a mile from Silbury Hill, the largest man made hill in Europe.





This one I took with my Canon Ixus 860 IS about a year ago.


----------



## Kei (Mar 9, 2009)

*The Art of Panning*



Lillebror said:


> Woah dude! How do you take those pictures of cars and moving objects, where its in focus, but everything around it is blured out? Ive always wanted to learn!



The technique is easy to learn but depends on your handholding technique can be very difficult to master.

The photos shown are nice and I imagine the shutter speed is down to around 1/1xx or so to achieve the look he has. Maybe the speed is even higher than that as I don't know the available light on that day.

Anyway in order to achieve an effect like that you would be using a technique called "panning" which is simply achieving focus on whatever you want to shoot and following it with the camera.

In order to get a proper pan shot you need to decide first on what shutter speed you will use by figuring out how much speed/motion you want to portray. For something moving very fast it's easier to do because you can use a higher shutter speed. The slower the object the slower the shutter speed you'll need to use and the smoother you'll need to be panning the camera to follow that object.

For best results you will be using a small f-stop of say something like f/16 so that you will be able to use the slowest shutter speed possible without overexposing the photo.



*Here is an example of a shot I snapped a long while back.....*

Weather Conditions: Sunny without any cloud cover at around 1600hrs (4pm or so).
Car: Mazda RX-8 Metallic Blue in color extremely reflective

In order to get the shot I knew I'd need a very small aperature to keep the photo from overexposing, of course I'd also be using a relatively slow shutter speed because my position on the track was very close to the starting point so the car wouldn't be going hugely fast.

I decided that I'd be using 1/90s shutter speed because I was using a digital body and thus my lens was more like a 315mm lens meaning I'll need a higher shutter speed since I'm hand holding the camera. I have pretty good hand holding technique so it makes it easier holding at slower speeds (I was down to around 1/60s for a while shooting at 300-400mm) especially while standing unbraced.

I prefocused on the car well before the point I wanted to actually shoot the car at which is CRUCIAL otherwise you may never achieve focus anyway. As soon as I achieved focus I panned my body and the camera at the same speed the car was going as smoothly as possible. Making sure to keep the car in the frame where I wanted it to be once the car was in position I released the shutter and snapped a few shots (3-5 was plenty) making sure to keep following the car PAST the point I want to shoot at.

You have to remember that doing this is just like a sport or thowing a punch ALWAYS FOLLOW THROUGH! You will get much better shots and have less mistakes because you're following through. You'll also likely see things you wouldn't have seen if you just snap a single shot and put the camera down.


As for technique that's it, you're done.






If you want more motion then slow the shutter speed down even further, and make the aperature larger. In plain terms that would be say going from 1/90s @ f/16 to something slower like 1/60s @ f/24.

The above shot was at 1/90s @ f/24 at 315mm with no photoshop or editing. You don't have to worry about having a large aperature like f4 in order to get the background details to blur because you're panning and the background is stationary. If I was to do the car sitting still with the exact same settings then every little drop of that photo would be RAZOR sharp because the aperature is so small (f/24). In order to get the background to be out of focus I'd have to change the aperature to around f/5.6 using that same 315mm lens. I'd have to then change the shutter speed up to say 1/250s to get the photo exposed properly. However the motion would be perfectly still which would be very boring at this angle.

I hope this helps you understand how to perform shots like these. If you want practice then I suggest finding somewhere discrete and maybe shooting cars at a distance. If not you can also try shooting birds in flight which less people will be suspicious of. If you do shoot cars driving by make sure to be discrete but don't hide completely because then you will look 100 times more suspicious and could run into trouble.

Why not have a friend drive back and forth for you to practice?

Kei


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice guide Kei!  I think I'm linking the first post to it.

If anybody else would like to write up something similar that pertains to digital photography, I'd be happy to link it in the first post


----------



## Kei (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Danish,

If anyone has any other questions regarding techniques I'd be glad to discuss them here if I can help you out.

Kei


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm hoping to get into a Digital Photography class this Fall, so if I do, I'll be posting lots of helpful stuff up on here


----------



## Kei (Mar 9, 2009)

Danish, do you have any background in photography or are you starting out straight with digital? Even for fun I mean either way doesn't matter. Is the class you're taking stricktly digital or is it a photography class in general?

Kei


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 9, 2009)

I had a few little digital cameras, and I've recently gotten a Nikon D60 with the 18-200mm VRII lens, so I never had a film photography background (I'm only 19, so most of my teenage to adult life we've been in digital).  The class I'm taking is titled "Digital Photography" so I assume it's going to involve shooting and editing pictures.


----------



## Lillebror (Mar 9, 2009)

Woah Kei! Thanks for the guide! Im sooo gonna try do it


----------



## Kei (Mar 9, 2009)

Good deal, the D60 is a nice little camera! I'm still amazed at how small some of these cameras are getting these days with still amazing quality. The first time I saw a D40 I didn't know what to think...it's like 1/3 the size of my D1H body and still takes amazing photos. I of course still prefer my trusty D1H over those because I love the sensor and like the handling better of the pro body cameras.

I have been thinking about picking up a D40 or D60 to tote around in a little pack which would be awesome.

I'm sure you'll enjoy the class, but never forget the best feature about digital cameras. It costs you NOTHING to shoot as many photos as you like. Your best learning will come from not reading but hitting the shutter button so don't be afraid to take "bad" shots as even they will teach you a lot if you pay attention.

Grab that D60 and get you butt outside! 



Lillebror said:


> Woah Kei! Thanks for the guy! Im sooo gonna try do it



No problem, glad to help. Make sure that when you start off you begin with a higher shutter speed so that you develop the technique easier and can see progress. Don't just jump straight down to 1/30s and get discouraged when you see crap photos. Start at around 1/120s or so and work your way down slowly so you can understand how the aperature relates to the shutter speed when it's so low as well as how to pick the right shutter speed for what you want to show. 

Also depending on what lens you're using will change the depth of field shown at each aperature and the limits you're able to go to selecting it. Just as not all lenses will allow you to go down to f/2.8 not all lenses will allow you to go up to f/24. Add to that the fact that shorter lenses will make slow shutter speeds much easier to hold and you can get creative with it and learn better perhaps. Try not to use ANY photoshop on the photos until you get the technique down pat as well.

Last thing before I shut up with all this technical mumbo jumbo...remember that your lens will have a sweet spot for the aperature and if you go outside that the image quality will not be as good. That's the other compromise you have to remember because just because your image isn't tack sharp doesn't mean you messed up. It's not very likely that f/24 will be super sharp on anything other than a dedicated macro lens. You'll eventually see when it's the lens itself just not being 100% or when it's technique that needs work.

Kei


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh I've taken about 40GBs worth of photos and I really like maybe 15 of them?


----------



## MightyG80 (Mar 9, 2009)

Some shots i took a while ago ( about a year ago actually ) from the Acropolis, here in Athens. My camera is a 7mp Sony model.. nothing fancy.
























































And a shot of Athens, below.





Hope that you liked them.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 9, 2009)

Ooh I love the last one.  What a great vantage point for photo shooting.


----------



## MightyG80 (Mar 10, 2009)

some more images from the same collection:











Something ( ancient ) written on the floor.... Maybe ancient graffiti ?


----------



## chris89 (Mar 10, 2009)

Nothing Special, But heres my first pic with my D200, I've got tomorrow off from college so lot of practising and got a Manfrotto tripod arriving soon.

Of my cat 'Hendrix' A British Blue who is 11 years old this year.


----------



## mikek75 (Mar 10, 2009)

Heh, gorgeous cat bud, one of my favourite breeds. Cats make great models don't they! Heres my moggy, he looks pissed off but actually he's mid-yawn, lol


----------



## TheCrow (Mar 10, 2009)

I wouldn;t wanna get on the wrong side of your cat mike!


----------



## mikek75 (Mar 10, 2009)

Aye, he has some formidable gnashers, lol! Fortunately he's a very chilled cat, unless you happen to be next doors cat.


----------



## mikek75 (Mar 28, 2009)

Climbing the walls here, have a Canon 50D body on order...Bloody slow delivery from the etailer though, he estimates 10 days. Best price I found on the net though, £754. Thats about £80 less than Amazon, and £500 less than Canon's official price!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 28, 2009)

Just keeping the yawning cat theme going my cat Turbo in his fav spot ontop of the couch.


----------



## mikek75 (Mar 28, 2009)

LOL, gotta luv those lazy little buggers!


----------



## Bugalaman (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a D70S, 18-70 kit lens, 70-200 2.8VR, and a 2x teleconverter.  

here's a few pics


























the darn thing is, i think the hard drive with the originals of all of these died.

I'll post some pics of the Thunderbirds when they come to Hill AFB this June


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks sweet!  I'll add you to the list   I miss air shows.


----------



## Lillebror (Apr 12, 2009)

Just took this one today.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 12, 2009)

Nikon D50 
AF-S 18-55mm ED
AF-S 55-200mm ED VR


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 12, 2009)

OH boy I got to get in on this. I have a Nikon D300 and a D1X and 
This is a picture I took last summer from my balcony with my 80-200mm lense(I use this lense 90% of the time as opposed to my 18-70mm) 
I showed to a photographer friend of mine and he framed it and tidied it up a bit(I never do any editing on my shots outside of possibly resizing em)





In hindsight I probably shoulda resized this for this post.(I plan on having it printed and framed one of these days)


----------



## _jM (Apr 12, 2009)

Took these on our last vacation in Clear Water, FL~

















The second shot from the top is the best one IMO.. we have that one in a frame... best shot I have ever took


----------



## Frederik S (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2009)

LP Studio in Honey burst? Very nice.

Same exact guitar I have. lol.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 13, 2009)

Bugalaman said:


> I have a D70S, 18-70 kit lens, 70-200 2.8VR, and a 2x teleconverter.
> 
> here's a few pics
> http://home.comcast.net/~bugalaman/lightning003.JPG
> ...



Awesome pics particularly the lightning shots always struggled with them shots.


----------



## thebeephaha (Apr 13, 2009)

I would like to join this little club!!!






Nikon D70 + 18-70mm f3.5-4.5 kit lens, my first SLR. Just spotted this pretty scene in the morning before a class a few years back.






Nikon D300 + Tokina 11-16mm f2.8, shot the sequence for a buddy of mine, no real reason, just for fun.

My SLR hardware:

Nikon D300 + Battery Grip + all the battery accessories (ENEL3e, ENEL4, AA holder)
Nikon D70 (been with me since 04')
Nikon 50mm f1.8 (a must have for a beginner)
Nikon 18-70mm f3.5-4.5 Kit Lens
Nikon 70-200 f2.8 VR (my pride and joy)
Tokina 11-16mm f2.8 Ultra Wide Angle
Nikon SB600
8GB Lexar Professional UDMA 300x CF Card (for D300)
Two SanDisk Ultra II 1GB CF Cards (for D70)


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow guys!  Great shots, and it's great to see some new members!  Welcome!


----------



## Frederik S (Apr 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> LP Studio in Honey burst? Very nice.
> 
> Same exact guitar I have. lol.



Hehe, it is the new Studio in Fireburst. Isn't honeyburst limited to the "Standard" models?
Anyhow the finish looks great, translucent nitrocellulose paint on top of maple that just lets you see the finish of the wood. I just got it and can't get my self to put it down


----------



## Frederik S (Apr 13, 2009)

thebeephaha said:


> I would like to join this little club!!!
> Nikon D70 + 18-70mm f3.5-4.5 kit lens, my first SLR. Just spotted this pretty scene in the morning before a class a few years back.
> Nikon D300 + Tokina 11-16mm f2.8, shot the sequence for a buddy of mine, no real reason, just for fun.
> My SLR hardware:
> ...


Nice action shot!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2009)

Frederik S said:


> Hehe, it is the new Studio in Fireburst. Isn't honeyburst limited to the "Standard" models?
> Anyhow the finish looks great, translucent nitrocellulose paint on top of maple that just lets you see the finish of the wood. I just got it and can't get my self to put it down



Maybe Honey burst isn't offered anymore, but I swear that's what my studio is, unless I'm just too old and confused now. lol. Mine is about 10 years old.


----------



## Bugalaman (Apr 15, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Awesome pics particularly the lightning shots always struggled with them shots.



I shot those with a tripod (or course), widest angle possible, in manual mode, lowest ISO (depends on your camera), f11 or around there, in bulb shutter mode.  I used a corded remote to hold the shutter open for about 10-15 seconds at a time.  every time I caught lightning I let it go and held it again.


----------



## v12dock (Apr 15, 2009)

Great looking photo's, im just waiting for the WoW servers to come online. But yea!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 15, 2009)

Bugalaman said:


> I have a D70S, 18-70 kit lens, 70-200 2.8VR, and a 2x teleconverter.
> 
> here's a few pics
> http://home.comcast.net/~bugalaman/lightning003.JPG
> ...



I'd kill to fly any of those.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 6, 2009)

I got my Sony Alpha a few months ago but I didn't get around to posting anything here. 

Anyway, I like these photos. 

Sony Alpha 300,  18-70 lens and 75-300.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 11, 2009)

I read about this little tool and I thought everyone should know about it. I only started getting interested in photography recently and I've been wondering what settings other people are using to take their photos. Now I can see exactly what they used. 

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3905

Exif viewer allows you to view the exif data of local and remote photos. ... It's pretty damn cool and useful.


----------



## freaksavior (May 11, 2009)

you peeps really need to stop postin FULL res. if you want to post FULL res 10mp pics please, link to it. even cable internet is taking forever to load these.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 11, 2009)

That's a sweet little addon TRIPTEX.  And I love that first shot.  Were the colors tweaked at all or a filter used?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 11, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> That's a sweet little addon TRIPTEX.  And I love that first shot.  Were the colors tweaked at all or a filter used?



No post processing at all and the only filter I have is a UV filter. I did some compensation for the white balance like setting it to Daylight and I turned up the color saturation on the camera. It was even shot @ 1/4000...... Mostly just luck.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 11, 2009)

Sweet! I still need to go through a lot of shots and find some worthy ones to post.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 11, 2009)

The hardest part is the real finding keepers in the hundreds of pics.


----------



## intel igent (May 24, 2009)

anyone ever tried using this program ArcSoft? it came with a card reader i recently purchased? worth keeping yes or no? i played with it for about 10min yesterday and it seem's like it would work well once i learn how to use it


----------



## DanishDevil (May 24, 2009)

Never heard of it.  What's it do?


----------



## intel igent (May 24, 2009)

it's a photo editting proggie, like i said it was included with a card reader i had recently purchased....

lol i'm a n00b sorry Danish! the specific program is called photo studio darkroom2 by ArcSoft


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2009)

Erm....my cams not a SLR but it looks similar but more compact..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Samsung WB500, can i join?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 22, 2009)

Sure thing!  Added.

In other news, I GOT A TRIPOD!  Yay!  I'll be showing off some pics soon.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks, Im still a new to photography, but im slowly getting better. Been getting a few tips off a few mates who are photographers. Heres a small sample of one of my 'better' pictures 






still a ton of things i need to learn but im getting there slowly


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks sweet!

Even though I have a Nikon D60 with a sweet lens, I barely know anything.  Holding out for my digital photography class this fall


----------



## mikek75 (Jul 23, 2009)

Heres some shots from an airshow I went to recently


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 23, 2009)

Sweet pics!  I haven't been to an airshow for a long time.  I think it's about time I go to another


----------



## mikek75 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks, it was my first proper outing with my Canon 50D, still trying to get to grips with it. That was the first airshow I'd been to for about 22 years, forgot how good they were. Used to go to loads when I was a nipper, back when I dreamt of being a fighter pilot, LOL


----------



## Lillebror (Jul 23, 2009)

Taken when i was in\on\at greenland, a month ago.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 23, 2009)

Nikon D40, kit lens.

Few from my flickr account. Ordered latest to oldest.







































































The first picture I took with it.




" Hi! "


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry for the size.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 5, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Nikon D40, kit lens.
> 
> Few from my flickr account. Ordered latest to oldest.
> 
> ...



is that yours?

and here are two of mine i took in L.A

Not to proud of most of them. I didn't really care on the pics on most of them. Anyway i like these two, and i think they are pretty good.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 5, 2009)

I like the lighting in those pics freak.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Sorry for the size.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090804/DSC05974 copy-1.jpg



Where is that?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Aug 5, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I like the lighting in those pics freak.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that?



Tower of Babel. Moraine Lake, Banff National Park Alberta, Canada. 

I have a series from this hike that I finished processing last night. This is one of my favs.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2009)

I'l be headin to the cliffs of Dover this monday for a hiking trip. good chance to get some pics & put the cam to good use. stay tuned


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 10, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> is that yours?
> 
> and here are two of mine i took in L.A
> 
> ...



No not mine freak, guy I know named OJ. His Evo is in the low 11's now.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> No not mine freak, guy I know named OJ. His Evo is in the low 11's now.



Still not fast enough. Single digits or bust!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2009)

Im half dead - i cant move my legs after 8hrs of non stop walking, but before i go to bed, let me leave you with some pics of the 'White Cliffs Of Dover'. hope you enjoy them.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 11, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> No not mine freak, guy I know named OJ. His Evo is in the low 11's now.



Well that paticular model i have a love hate relation ship for. its a evo VII i think. not my fav year. VIII is best  IX is ok, but you have to mod it a lot to make it look nice


----------



## Wile E (Aug 11, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Well that paticular model i have a love hate relation ship for. its a evo VII i think. not my fav year. VIII is best  IX is ok, but you have to mod it a lot to make it look nice



Screw looks. All that matters is how fast I can make it, and for what price.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 11, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im half dead - i cant move my legs after 8hrs of non stop walking, but before i go to bed, let me leave you with some pics of the 'White Cliffs Of Dover'. hope you enjoy them.



Nice pics! Now I know what the song's about


----------



## Lillebror (Aug 11, 2009)

I just saw this outside my appartment!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2009)

Lillebror said:


> I just saw this outside my appartment!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090811/_MG_0805.jpg



well if it aint an orgy of randy ladybirds!


----------



## mikek75 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice shot Lillebror, I was watching a report on the news a couple of days ago that said there was an unusually large number of Ladybirds this year...


----------



## Lillebror (Aug 11, 2009)

apperently, they where just cuddling - THIS is a orgi!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 11, 2009)

They look dead!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> They look dead!



I second that!


----------



## Lillebror (Aug 11, 2009)

Only a few of em are dead - Theres like a gazillion of em down there! And they are all happy and living! its amazing how many there are this year!


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 11, 2009)

A few pictures from when I was down in Plymouth. The first and second is of a Type 22 frigate. The third is of HMS Albion I believe. These were taken by a cameraphone and those things were a good few miles away so quality aint that good.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 12, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well if it aint an orgy of randy ladybirds!





mikek75 said:


> Nice shot Lillebror, I was watching a report on the news a couple of days ago that said there was an unusually large number of Ladybirds this year...



You guys call them ladybirds? That's a little strange to me, considering they aren't birds at all. lol We call them ladybugs, btw.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 12, 2009)

Was air rifle shooting today and shot the queen's face for 30 metres away. That's the only one that stuck to the coin


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice shot! (pun intended)


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 12, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Nice shot! (pun intended)


----------



## Lillebror (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice shot with that air rifle!

Took this one a month ago - Only the contrast have ben raised, so it look kinda like this in the original shot. oh, and its ben sharpened a little.


----------



## hat (Sep 13, 2009)

Really foggy this morning. I took a bunch of pictures with my generic camera. The last bunch are walking down the road that seperates my apt. complex in two halves. At the end there's a trash bin.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey can I join this club? Here's a few of my photos.
(Most taken with a vivitar 310 video camera)

The Water Tower





Just a shot of an old friend





One of the many kittens that I've had over the years " Stalker"





Phantacism 





The Fallen Angel





Laura's Square





Decay





Lonely ( My camera ruined this shot but I still like the concept)





The grave yard





Under lock and key





Blue Corner





Tramps kitchen gap jump





Plat pot garden





Up on the roof top





My view





Yellow Line





Alot of the photos have reasons behind them, blue corner is a shot taken at my old school, I didn't do well at school and eventually got kicked out, so that's an obvious one XD

The Fallen Angel is actually a self portrait heh

Only edits I use are .
Brightness/contrast
Desaturation/saturation
Hue


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 14, 2009)

@ hat: Damn that's a lot of fog. Favorite shots in there are of the trees.

@ panther: Sweet shots. My favorite I think is grave yard. Poor snailies.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 14, 2009)

Cheers man, I really liked your shot of the spider web on page 4, if it wasn't for the bulb being in shot it looks like the web its self is lighting up!

I really want to buy a real camera, I don't even have my video camera anymore : [


----------



## Lillebror (Sep 14, 2009)

Pictures taken in a Japanese garden, here in Denmark!





Shutterspeed: 13sec
Iso 200





Shutterspeed: 4sec
Iso 200





Shutterspeed: 0.8sec
Iso 200

Sorry for the big pictures  Kinda need em big, to see all the details. They are taken without a tripod of anykind.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 14, 2009)

I love long exposure shots of water


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 14, 2009)

some place on the way to Brighton & later on a place called Brighton









































& this little fella who was looking a little lonely


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 14, 2009)

I love the 6th picture, the water looks awesome.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 14, 2009)

Great shots guys. I have some that I need to post, but I'm completely overwhelmed with homework right now.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 28, 2009)

Took some pics this evening. Still loving my D40 with the Nikor 35mm f/1.8 lens. 




















Mollie's lip got stuck, hahaa





Myron sniffin through the damn laundry again





Mollie wants a biscuit.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll join  I've got a Nikon D50. Me and my dad share it, we've taken thousands of pics from everywhere from Charleston to Kenya with it. I use the stock 18-55mm (52mm) lens most of the time, but also have a 70-300mm (62mm) and an old Teleplus 2X multiplier I can add on. Also in my huge bag are filters, flashes, and other doodads. 










Here are a few shots I took while talking to a friend on Skype: 














I also have a Kodak Easyshare MD853, which is what I took the pic of the D50 with.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> I'll join  I've got a Nikon D50. Me and my dad share it, we've taken thousands of pics from everywhere from Charleston to Kenya with it. I use the stock 18-55mm (52mm) lens most of the time, but also have a 70-300mm (62mm) and an old Teleplus 2X multiplier I can add on. Also in my huge bag are filters, flashes, and other doodads.
> 
> http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/5532/1001013k.jpg
> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/8596/dsc0170zi.jpg
> ...



I am sorely lacking in "filters, flashes, and other doodads."  I also sorely need a macro and a better telephoto.

Every time I think I have enough saved, something always comes up.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm buying a crappy still camera from aCid888* soon so might see new pictures from me here : ]


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 14, 2009)

Count me in. This is a recent photo from where I live. D200/24-70 @ F4 and 1/160". Well it ought to be in the IExif. Well it was before resizing. I might did a mistake of uploding it as a thumbnail. I will learn, I hope.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

Would I be able to join this club if I actually don't really own one, but I have one at my house all the time that I use?  I got tons of pictures with it


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Would I be able to join this club if I actually don't really own one, but I have one at my house all the time that I use?  I got tons of pictures with it





Sure as hell man, I've not got a camera and I'm here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll post up when I get back home :toasts:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

Here is my contribution


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 14, 2009)

Sexy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Sexy



Those are my all time favorite shots ever.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 14, 2009)

Here are some i took at Discovery Green Park downtown Houston. 

Girlfriend sitting at the end.






Building (ISO is to high, i know)





Girlfriends brother, girlfriend, me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

First shot with your girl in the end is nice bro.  The water, everything.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

The Turbocharger on my car.  MHI Small 16G







Miami Beach


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> First shot with your girl in the end is nice bro.  The water, everything.



Thanks 

I know the building shot kinda sucks because of the ISO and the one with me an her and her bro i like bc the people behind are blurred.

here are two more.

everything was manual shots. Auto is for noobs. 






Dont know them, they were in the way :/






okay im done for now with pics lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

cute girl man 

That 2nd shot is sick, I love the water and the lighting! 

If you would have gotten the building shot right I think it would have been my favorite.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks man. you say cute lol i say hot and beautiful  

I tried on the building a couple times but it was so dark it was hard to not use a high iso like i did.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Thanks man. you say cute lol i say hot and beautiful
> 
> I tried on the building a couple times but it was so dark it was hard to not use a high iso like i did.



Maybe auto would have done the job


----------



## Triprift (Dec 14, 2009)

Damn patty man some really good shots there.

And Freak grats ya got yaself a looker there im officially jelous lol.

I need to do a few more shots my poor Nikon is gathering dust at the moment ill crank em out for christmas.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Maybe auto would have done the job



I really hope you are being sarcastic.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2009)

If you want to shoot manual with long exposure times, a tripod is priceless.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Damn patty man some really good shots there.
> 
> And Freak grats ya got yaself a looker there im officially jelous lol.
> 
> I need to do a few more shots my poor Nikon is gathering dust at the moment ill crank em out for christmas.



Thanks trip 



freaksavior said:


> I really hope you are being sarcastic.



yeah 



Wile E said:


> If you want to shoot manual with long exposure times, a tripod is priceless.


I agree.  If I don't use a tripod my shots come out shitty unless there is lotta light.


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey guys! Im in need of a wireless remote for my eos 450d. I just know nothing about wireless remotes, and from reading alot of reviews and such, havent given me a single clue about what to choose. So you guys have any recommendations?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2009)

Wish I could help ya Lillebror.. but, I am learning myself..

Anyone can tell me about telephoto lens? good to have? bad? What's going on?


----------



## Hale88 (Jan 25, 2010)

sorry did not know TPU has one. Please delete my thread will you ? thanks BTW, Sign me Up 

Model Bike:






DSLR: Canon EOS Rebel XSi
Lens: EF 28-105mm f/3.5-4.5 II USM
F-Stop: f/7.1
Exposure Time: 1/3 sec.
ISO: 100
Exposure bias: 0 step
F-length: 92mm
Flash: No


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 30, 2010)

I havent posted in a while I have more pics around some where but all the folders on my pc are in a bit of a mess at the moment & I really need to re-order them


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 3, 2010)

played a little with the camera today, and did some HDR

instant coffee






noodles






and here is a old one, but i still think its good 

Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5






And my old GTX-295 nekkid


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

awesome shots, especially the last two!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 3, 2010)

thx man, the last two are from my i7 build a half year ago, and the UD5 was SO nice to do HDR on because of tis many different colors


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thx man, the last two are from my i7 build a half year ago, and the UD5 was SO nice to do HDR on because of tis many different colors



Yeah, it looks great in HDR


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 11, 2010)

Just made this, thought it looked pretty cool. Keep in mind both of the animals are no longer than 1" a piece.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

that looks nice Joe


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, just got myself a Nikon D5000 with an 18-55 VR lens and SB 600 flash.

Still reading manuals, but will be testing her out shortly.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

cool dude  gotte get a macro lens soon, my standard lens sucks on the eos 1000d hahaXD

some delicious chocolate


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that looks nice Joe
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100211/fingerskruer.jpg



Nice shot dude   Thumbscrews FTW!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

thx man!

had a bunch laying around so u thought i could try some closeup, 

du you have any good tricks regarding close up pics+


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thx man!
> 
> had a bunch laying around so u thought i could try some closeup,
> 
> du you have any good tricks regarding close up pics+



Naw dude, light!!  I notice that the closer I zoom in the harder it is to focus.  Light is the key I guess. I just know basics.  That seems to do it for me


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

thx, have holidays coming up next week, maybe i'll make a macro light stand, will post pics if it turns out good

might be getting a new/used macro lens soon, the one thats on my camera now is okay for overall use for beginners, but i loooove macros, so i guess i'll have to pay the price..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thx, have holidays coming up next week, maybe i'll make a macro light stand, will post pics if it turns out good
> 
> might be getting a new/used macro lens soon, the one thats on my camera now is okay for overall use for beginners, but i loooove macros, so i guess i'll have to pay the price..



A good lens might be expensive, but it goes a long way with taking photos bro


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

naw, maybe 2-300$?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> naw, maybe 2-300$?



Well for a lens that seems expensive to me.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

remember i live in denmark, put on 20-40% of your prices haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> remember i live in denmark, put on 20-40% of your prices haha



  Move over here, what are you waiting for????


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

for your country to get social health thing. thats the only reason why i live in denmark


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> for your country to get social health thing. thats the only reason why i live in denmark



Not sure what you are talking about?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

the thing obama is trying to do with health care?

we have it in denmark, its really good you just pay some more taxes and then you have free hospitals and medical stuff for everyone, that is actually the only reason why i dont move over there, if something happens to me in the states and i'm not insured or whats it called then it will cost me a fortune, hope you understand


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> the thing obama is trying to do with health care?
> 
> we have it in denmark, its really good you just pay some more taxes and then you have free hospitals and medical stuff for everyone, that is actually the only reason why i dont move over there, if something happens to me in the states and i'm not insured or whats it called then it will cost me a fortune, hope you understand



Oh yeah, I don't know I don't follow those things bro   But that would be pretty cool.  I mean I already pay a shit load of taxes but whatever LOL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

haha me neiher, but i do follow the health care thing, 

but yeah, 

but that lens, i wont be buying it until may, i get holiday pay? 
get around 1000$ frm my previous work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha me neiher, but i do follow the health care thing,
> 
> but yeah,
> 
> ...



hey!  I want holiday pay too!!! :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

mwuhahahaha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> mwuhahahaha



sooo many things I want to do but not enough money


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

yay same here bro, its alwys about the damn money, why cant things just be free


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yay same here bro, its alwys about the damn money, why cant things just be free



I know right?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

yeah


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah



My QX9650 rig   Put it up for sale to fund for my hopefully soon to be cruncher.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

pure smexyness bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> pure smexyness bro



used to be a lot cleaner, but I've put various rigs on there so the wire management went to s**t


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

to hell with the wm man, its the performace that counts imo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> to hell with the wm man, its the performace that counts imo



Well yeah, but for me it has to look neat too!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

too right, but techies dont have real good wm to make it look pretty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> too right, but techies dont have real good wm to make it look pretty



I enjoy it so what the heck


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

me too man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> me too man



I still have to finish my project log, I'll have an update soon, just need a few weeks to get things sorted.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

sounds good man! 
hint on what will happen?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sounds good man!
> hint on what will happen?



Lotta tidying up


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

mmmh will be nizzle

i might have a few new things coming in the build next month too, so stay tuned haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> mmmh will be nizzle
> 
> i might have a few new things coming in the build next month too, so stay tuned haha



I'm already tuned


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

taste good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> taste good
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100211/IMG_3810[1].jpg



yum


----------



## Black Panther (May 26, 2010)

I have a small quick question - is the Olympus E-330 Is it a good camera? How much would you pay for it?

Here's a link to the specs.

I'm not very knowledgeable on 'professional' cameras. Never owned one.

My guess is that this Olympus is old?

How much do you think it is worth today? In $ or €  ?

Thanks.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 26, 2010)

Straight answer to your question: I wouldn't buy that camera, because its rather old (2006) and its harder to find lenses for Olympus (not that much harder though)

Normally, I would stick to either Nikon or Canon, they are by far the largest ones and its easier to find lenses and things like that for them. However, smaller ones like Sony, Pentax and Olympus cannot be written off easily. Please do bear in mind that the lenses are worth more than the body itself, and it will last far longer than the body, hence people stick with one particular brand. I have been trying to look for a "budget" DSLR, and came out with the Canon EOS550D (Rebel T2i for Americans) and the Nikon D90 if that's any help.


----------



## Black Panther (May 26, 2010)

Thing is the seller (who is someone I know personally) is asking only €150 for it....


----------



## ste2425 (May 26, 2010)

could i become a member if ijust love taking photo's? I have no highend equipment but do love photography?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 26, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Thing is the seller (who is someone I know personally) is asking only €150 for it....



what lens, mem card etc is there with it?


----------



## Black Panther (May 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what lens, mem card etc is there with it?




I got no idea about the lens 

I seen the camera, powered it on, appears to work 'fine' (lol), looks in good condition.
It's got no mem card, I have to buy one.
Otherwise everything seems there, charger, battery and spare battery.
 I'm a total n00b as I said.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 26, 2010)

take a few shots with it, and see how the overall quality is.

as Fourstaff said, Nikon and Canon is preffered, how much does a used 450d/1000d  cost where you live? used...-


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2010)

While I have no idea on the specifics of that camera, I want to know whether or not you plan on getting into photography or simply taking casual photos here and there. Since you're a member of TPU, I have a feeling it's the former. If so, I would recommend looking elsewhere. 

I got lucky back when Bing cashback was high for eBay and got my old setup worth about $1400 retail for a hair under $850. IMO, it would be best to buy a cheap body and lens from either Nikon or Canon and then if and or when you decide to upgrade, you have a lot more options without having to start all over or spend more because there are less out there second hand. 



ste2425 said:


> could i become a member if ijust love taking photo's? I have no highend equipment but do love photography?



Sure thing! Added. Have a favorite photo or two to bring to the party?


----------



## Fourstaff (May 26, 2010)

Its actually very hard to recommend whether to buy or not. for €150, you can get yourself a nice compact which is *almost* as powerful as the E-300. (Almost because DSLR have more tricks and their lens are far superior) 

Will you be happy with that purchase? Many times I hear people buying a low end body and complained that they should have gone for a better body. If you get sucked into this photography madness, you will end up cursing your wasted €150, if not then that €150 is well spent for a good camera. Can you please check the lens too?


----------



## ste2425 (May 26, 2010)

ive got a few yea ill dig them out and share em with ya, thanks


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2010)

Looking forward to them!


----------



## ste2425 (May 26, 2010)

This one is my favourite one of all, shame i didn't dust it down first.





This was when i first got my camera and didn't no how to change the resolution so its smaller then id like it to have been




i no this one aint very professional but i still like it, just wished id rubbed the condensation off the window on the left, but i gues im learning from these mistakes 




there is more but there on one of my many back up dvds and me being me didnt label which one.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2010)

That one is also my favorite. Thanks for sharing. I need to post some pics up here.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2010)

Here's a shot I took off the balcony of my girlfriend's new apartment at about 12:30AM.






Cropped and resized for my laptop's background.

Exif data:






I have the original floating around too if anybody wants it in a different size.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 26, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Here's a shot I took off the balcony of my girlfriend's new apartment at about 12:30AM.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100526/Tivoli Cove Moonlight View.jpg
> 
> ...



Your GF has a beachfront appt? Sweeeeeet

Nice shot too


----------



## ste2425 (May 26, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Here's a shot I took off the balcony of my girlfriend's new apartment at about 12:30AM.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100526/Tivoli Cove Moonlight View.jpg
> 
> ...



very nice i love the moons reflection, im a sucker for any photo that has that sort of thing going on.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2010)

Here's another from the same time, different settings:











Gotta love TPUCapture


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2010)

Bzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2010)

Clear for takeoff:


----------



## ste2425 (May 26, 2010)

you really are quite good at this man i never realised lol, those are some amazing photos


----------



## Lillebror (May 26, 2010)

Have no clue what car it is, but it blew by me at about 200km\h in heavy rain.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2010)

Shelby GT500 Cobra 

5.4L 4V supercharged V8 engine.

    * 550 horsepower
    * 510 lb.-ft. of torque

It started as a hobby, then I took one digital photography class which was actually much less technical than I was expecting, but those photos are 3 out of about 200 that I shot. The key is to take LOTS of pictures.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 26, 2010)

This one reminds me of good memories, it was taken on a seaside bar in Koufonisi, Greece, if I remember correctly. Excellent night, too bad the picture is not as good


----------



## lemode (May 26, 2010)

Contributing...










*Polarizing Filter - Shot right into the direction where the sun was reflecting off the sand*​


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2010)

Ahahaha that last one threw me off!



Fourstaff said:


> This one reminds me of good memories, it was taken on a seaside bar in Koufonisi, Greece, if I remember correctly. Excellent night, too bad the picture is not as good



No comparisons here, every photo has something going for it. I love the weird shapes that lights make on camera sensors.


----------



## lemode (May 26, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Ahahaha that last one threw me off!
> 
> 
> 
> No comparisons here, every photo has something going for it. I love the weird shapes that lights make on camera sensors.



haha took that to show a friend how bad the toy quality was...but it's funny to me.


----------



## BazookaJoe (May 26, 2010)

I've a few to share - but I'm on a strictly SUB-SLR budget ...


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2010)

Hell I don't even own a camera anymore. The only camera I actually own is in my phone! Post 'em up! Even my Digital Photography Professor takes 90% of his pictures with a point and shoot, and he's got a career out of it.


----------



## BazookaJoe (May 26, 2010)

Well here I go with my most recent camera - A Canon SX20IS - I got it after a recent photographic expedition with my previous camera, a Canon A720IS turned south as one of my dogs attempted to run through my tripod, and helped the camera find it's way home... 

Needless to say a new camera was in order, and some pics thereof follow - later on I will dig up some of my older ones, as there where a few great shots with that one over the years, but right now I'm eager to play with my new toy.

I'll only post a few at a time over time - don't really want to flood the forum.

First Up, I try to put that optic zoom to good use - with limited success.. 





Then it's all the way back to macro - the end of a rose... 





An insect invasion on an abandoned outdoor power outlet.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 26, 2010)

Some to share. 

FLickR


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2010)

Where's WileE? He needs to see the second to last picture. Very nice all around.


----------



## King Wookie (May 27, 2010)

Ah, we posting pics are we?
Seeing as this is the new hobby that has me going, here's a few:


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2010)

It was another gorgeous night in Malibu last night:


----------



## suraswami (May 27, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this thread.  Awesome pictures.

Anyway I bought a Pentax K2000, 10.2 MP DSLR in January and I love it.  I used the camera for my brother's wedding and it turned out my camera (and ofcourse me) did a better job than the pro (so called) we hired.

PENTAX K2000 Black 10.2 MP 2.7" 230K LCD Digital S...

I bought the camera at Frys for almost throw away price and the external flash at Ritz for dirt cheap.

Don't know if anyone here has a Pentax.  My friends looked at me wierd for not buying a C or a N but I don't have that much cash too.

I will post some pics when I get home, my work doesn't allow me to upload, wierd.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2010)

My mom had a Pentax non-digital SLR for years. It got to the point where it was too expensive to fix, so I bought her a D60 w/ 18-200mm lens 

Added my friend.


----------



## freaksavior (May 27, 2010)

suraswami said:


> Don't know how I missed this thread.  Awesome pictures.
> 
> Anyway I bought a Pentax K2000, 10.2 MP DSLR in January and I love it.  I used the camera for my brother's wedding and it turned out my camera (and ofcourse me) did a better job than the pro (so called) we hired.
> 
> ...


/rant

I have a problem with most "pros" they don't really do anything besides buy the expensive camera then "touch it up" with photoshop. If your a "pro" then why are you touching up the pictures? Now granted some pictures have to be even if you are a pro, but seriously.. 


\rant


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, I never edit my pictures. If I want augmented reality or non-reality, I'll play a video game


----------



## BazookaJoe (May 27, 2010)

Some more junk from me and my SX20IS...

Some Zoomed detail of an alarm siren in a roof about 3 floors above ground level... I seem to like taking pictures of old broken down things... Any amateur shrinks in the audience want to comment on that?






A large orchid - again playing with the zoom & IS by zooming in from far away, freehand...





Some of the local wildlife.


----------



## suraswami (May 27, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> /rant
> 
> I have a problem with most "pros" they don't really do anything besides buy the expensive camera then "touch it up" with photoshop. If your a "pro" then why are you touching up the pictures? Now granted some pictures have to be even if you are a pro, but seriously..
> 
> ...



lol, few were out of focus, over exposed, blurry.

And oh the wedding was in India and no is there is no official traning to use a camera, can't blame them too, can't afford.

But the fun part was he was looking at my camera, 'hmm u got a cheap camera ....'  I didn't get a chance to punch his face when he sent us the CD with the photos  Ofcourse they did a good job with the album and DVD video with special effects etc.


when I try to upload a pic, I get this message

'Error: Could not move uploaded file: '


----------



## ste2425 (May 27, 2010)

dudes quit it with the spiders i freakin hate em


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2010)

This one was from my old point and shoot camera:








ste2425 said:


> dudes quit it with the spiders i freakin hate em



I'm sorry, what were you saying? Couldn't quite hear you


----------



## ste2425 (May 27, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> This one was from my old point and shoot camera:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090210/CIMG1060.jpg
> 
> ...



arse...


----------



## ste2425 (May 28, 2010)

If i new how to use my camera right that would have come out quite nice, you can tell what i was trying for though






and i think its the ISO setting i need to mess about with to get rid of the noise (blue dots).


----------



## suraswami (May 28, 2010)

Here you go


----------



## BazookaJoe (May 28, 2010)

EEEgh... *shivver* - those two with the dog? (painting) there is something so very hideously, disgustingly, creepy, about those faces, so often found in older paintings... 

To me, those have a very perverted, creepy vibe about them - but those two with the dog - eegh.. that's 10X worse than the spiders...

I don't mean at all to offend - it's just what I get from it.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> EEEgh... *shivver* - those two with the dog? (painting) there is something so very hideously, disgustingly, creepy, about those faces, so often found in older paintings...
> 
> To me, those have a very perverted, creepy vibe about them - but those two with the dog - eegh.. that's 10X worse than the spiders...
> 
> I don't mean at all to offend - it's just what I get from it.



Thanks for ruining the picture for me. It cannot be unseen.


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2010)

It's called inbreeding.


----------



## King Wookie (May 28, 2010)

Would it be out of place for me to post a few links to some good photography sites?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2010)

I don't mind. As long as we're not straight up advertising some service or throwing around illegal stuff or pornography, it should be good. Besides, the clubhouse forum doesn't get patrolled quite as much as the rest of TPU. I kinda think of it as a slightly more structured General Nonsense


----------



## King Wookie (May 28, 2010)

Great all round site: http://photo.net/

For really good insight into flash photography: http://www.strobist.blogspot.com/

Good reviews on lenses: http://www.photozone.de/

Camera reviews: http://www.dpreview.com/

General photography and fair reviews as well: http://dphotographer.co.uk/

Hope those are of some help.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2010)

I used DPReview.com to help me decide which camera and lens to buy. Very thorough reviews, yet also very informative to people who don't know much about them.


----------



## suraswami (May 28, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> EEEgh... *shivver* - those two with the dog? (painting) there is something so very hideously, disgustingly, creepy, about those faces, so often found in older paintings...
> 
> To me, those have a very perverted, creepy vibe about them - but those two with the dog - eegh.. that's 10X worse than the spiders...
> 
> I don't mean at all to offend - it's just what I get from it.





DanishDevil said:


> Thanks for ruining the picture for me. It cannot be unseen.



I don't know what you guys are talking about but if it creeps or give perverted thoughts I will remove it 

But did I do a good job on the photos there?


----------



## suraswami (May 28, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Great all round site: http://photo.net/
> 
> For really good insight into flash photography: http://www.strobist.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...



Nice to have those sites mentioned.  I sometimes refer to dpreview for more info.  But my first stop is http://www.steves-digicams.com/

They have loads of sample pictures to download and analyze before I can make a decision.  I always prefer people pictures, thats where every camera struggle.


----------



## BazookaJoe (May 28, 2010)

suraswami said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about but if it creeps or give perverted thoughts I will remove it
> 
> But did I do a good job on the photos there?



Heh - No you don't need to remove anything  - It's just a matter of personal taste regarding the actual painting itself, but the photos are fine & the flowers are very nice


----------



## ste2425 (May 28, 2010)

Some shots i took today at a place near me called Cannon Hall.


































I think my camera is stronger at macro shots.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2010)

Pretty place. I personally wish we still had more places that looked like that in Southern California. 90% of them have been built on.


----------



## suraswami (May 28, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> Some shots i took today at a place near me called Cannon Hall.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100528/PICT0420.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100528/PICT0426.jpg
> ...



Against the sun and water reflection is a tricky shot and it turned out well.  Good work.


----------



## ste2425 (May 28, 2010)

suraswami said:


> Against the sun and water reflection is a tricky shot and it turned out well.  Good work.



thanks i havent used my camera for quite a while, it was this thread that made me bring it with me actually, so im learning what all the settings do again, i used to no a few, and this is in west Yorkshire, theres not so many place like this but there is a lot of fields so at least it aint all concrete.


----------



## Black Panther (May 29, 2010)

I did get that Olympus E330 after all.
It's my first DSLR and I have lots to learn, I never went to any photography lessons either.

I just downloaded the manual, but decided it's better to order a printed copy since 200 pages on pdf isn't exactly comfortable.

Just a small quick noob question please - what is this dial for? I'm suspecting it's broken since it doesn't appear to do anything.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 29, 2010)

Looks like its for manual focusing to me, or zoom. Since you said that it is not doing anything, i suspect its focusing dail. Try turning it all the way to one side and look into the viewfinder.


----------



## Black Panther (May 29, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> i suspect its focusing dail. Try turning it all the way to one side and look into the viewfinder.



Guess you're right. I got in macro mode and turning it makes the image blurrier or sharper.


----------



## Black Panther (May 29, 2010)

My first shots where rather blurry, especially the macro ones.

I just got my first macro shot clear and sharp (thanks to Fourstaff)  Here it is - it's a small ornament 2.5 inches in size:












Criticism welcome!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2010)

BP you'll love that camera!! I have the E520 and I just love it! gotta get a micro lens but I just know this camera! 

nice shot Bp


----------



## Fourstaff (May 29, 2010)

DO NOT DISTURB, I'Z SLEEPIN! Lol porcelain cat

Now that you play around with your new camera, you might be sucked into a photographic frenzy. By that time, you will have to choose which camera make to follow, because once you commit to one brand of camera, you are stuck as the lenses are not interchangeable.


----------



## King Wookie (May 29, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> DO NOT DISTURB, I'Z SLEEPIN! Lol porcelain cat
> 
> Now that you play around with your new camera, you might be sucked into a photographic frenzy. By that time, you will have to choose which camera make to follow, because once you commit to one brand of camera, you are stuck as the lenses are not interchangeable.



Not totally true, as some lenses have been modified to work on other systems. But for 99.9% of people, that is the case. I do have a friend who is a professional photographer who loves his Olympus. And he does have some very high end Canon gear as well.

Black Panther, there are some very good tutorials at http://photo.net/ .
Also, they do have Olympus user forums as well. Good site.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 29, 2010)

If you are referring to adapters, then it will work. But some lenses work better on its native environment. Better stick with one brand than to get adapters, unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Black Panther (May 29, 2010)

I'm definitely impressed - ok this is my very first dslr (albeit released 4 yrs ago) so that explains it...

Definitely a lot of difference from my LG Arena cellphone cam!









I just bought a nice bag for it, and a pc connector as well from ebay. I have a card reader but it's more handy to have the pc connector.

I also have to buy a memory card. I was using the mem card from my old Canon Digital Ixus 400 but it's only 128MB lol and barely 8 raw photos fit! 

Which size do you suggest I get? I was thinking 8GB minimum?

Also, would any mem card fit? I mean this cam is oldish and I'm not really up to date on mem card technology...


----------



## King Wookie (May 29, 2010)

I currently use 2 4G and 1 8G SD cards for my Nikon D5000. Honestly, 2 4G cards should be plenty. As for which cards, you will have to check. Don't panic about the ultra speed cards, as those only show their worth on the big 20+ Megapixel cams.

EDIT: Here's a review on that camera. May give some useful insight. http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/olympuse330/


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> I'm definitely impressed - ok this is my very first dslr (albeit released 4 yrs ago) so that explains it...
> 
> Definitely a lot of difference from my LG Arena cellphone cam!
> http://images.gorillarape.com/hosted/20100529105417p1948_29-05-10.jpg
> ...



Look into the manual for the size of card that will fit it.. I believe mine can only go up to 16gb for a card.. 

Brand, I don't see a difference on it.. But, then again, I all ways get ether adata or Transcend since I know they will be good ones..


----------



## Fourstaff (May 29, 2010)

I am not sure if xD is compatible with SD (I suspect not) and its obsolete, so you are better off with a high speed Compact Flash card which you may be able to use in other DSLR you have in mind. Most entry level DSLR nowadays use SD, so you might not be able to reuse your CF card, but you can easily sell them. 8GB is good if you are shooting RAW.

You might be interested in this: http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...rKFde3-QaMgcWVCQ&sa=title&ved=0CAcQ8wIwADgA#p

Edit: After reading King Wookie's post, yes, you can ignore the "high speed" part of the CF card.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 29, 2010)

xD is totally different than SD. 

I personally have bought and used three Sandisk Xtreme III 30MB/s Edition 8GB SDHC cards. With my D60s, and my little sister's D3000, you can hold down the shutter in automatic mode, and take 3 shots a second until the cows come home, and it creates some really cool stop motion photo slides. I won't ever use anything else in a DSLR.


----------



## BazookaJoe (May 30, 2010)

Some more pics from my SX20IS...

Was an active attempt to get a good shot in very high light contrast - very direct bright sunlight vs very dark shadow...





Macro'ish shot taken from quite some distance away using the tele...





And the other dog... just because...

EDIT : It's my SISTERS dog!  Honest!  (Schedules an appeal against the loss of man-card)


----------



## Wile E (May 30, 2010)

Why in the hell are your dog's nails pink? Your man card has been revoked, hand it over, please. lol.


----------



## BazookaJoe (May 30, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Why in the hell are your dog's nails pink? Your man card has been revoked, hand it over, please. lol.



LOL - It's my sisters dog!


----------



## Wile E (May 30, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> LOL - It's my sisters dog!



Then you must forbid her from applying such a travesty to a poor defenseless animal.


----------



## BazookaJoe (May 30, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Then you must forbid her from applying such a travesty to a poor defenseless animal.



Sadly that one likes nothing better than lying around for hours getting her nails done... :\ A real girls dog... 

But the colors where pretty and the water was ripply so - BAM, Photo'd...


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2010)

Nice swimmy pool, btw.


----------



## HammerON (May 30, 2010)

Thought these pics were pretty good when I got home today and reviewed them:

Fishing in the spring ~ Alaska style


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2010)

Rainbow Trouts? Or you painted them pink too? Nice catch


----------



## BazookaJoe (May 30, 2010)

Is nice picture. 

Last time I went fishing all I caught was seaweed :\


----------



## HammerON (May 30, 2010)

Spawning Alaska trout. They have some beautiful colors this time of the year. Sorry, no paint was applied


----------



## Black Panther (May 30, 2010)

Your beard went white when you caught the second fish??


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Your beard went white when you caught the second fish??



He is certainly patient! I would have died of hunger by then, if it was me.


----------



## HammerON (May 30, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Your beard went white when you caught the second fish??



Naw ~ that is my dad
Of course he had to catch a bigger trout than I did


----------



## aCid888* (May 30, 2010)

I present my green bearded dog.......2 hours before I cut the lawn and he decided it was a good idea to roll on the fresh cut grass.  :shadedshu 







Sorry for the poor quality; compression from hosting and bad camera together isnt good lol


----------



## sneekypeet (May 30, 2010)

hahahaha you cought your dog blinking, didnt you tell him to say cheese and be ready


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 30, 2010)

A few from today:

















diabeetus aisle















My D50


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 31, 2010)

I would like to join. You guys would laugh at me if you knew what I took them with.


----------



## BazookaJoe (May 31, 2010)

Your red locust is quite pretty - I just took a very nice (well I think so) shot of a locust, but ours are very boring and brown here.

EDIT : Also - Like your cloudy shots with all the highlights in the clouds - I've tried a few times on those - but my low budget cameras just don't seem to have any luck with that - and no matter HOW hard I try with HDR I just never get any reasonable results.


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 31, 2010)

I'd like to join 
rocking a point and shoot, but that's what Lightroom and Photoshop are for. I will be buying a DSLR later this year, and I spend a lot of time taking random pictures when I'm out of walks.

Cam - hp Photosmart M417
Software - Adobe Lightroom, Abode Photoshop CS5 Extended, and Windows Live Photo Gallery
A selection of some of my pix - http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=208095&id=597565361&l=53b07b607c (includes some old crappy pix and a couple logos/wallpapers I made in PS)


----------



## BazookaJoe (May 31, 2010)

Heh - I had an M407 years ago - a silly pice of junk by today's standards and no battery life at all , but I loved that camera - it was a very loyal tool 

Had very very crisp clean images - virtually no ISO artifacts at all - and very good at macro.


----------



## aCid888* (May 31, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> hahahaha you cought your dog blinking, didnt you tell him to say cheese and be ready



The poor dog cant keep his eyes open, pretty sensitive to light so he always appears to be blinking when outside.


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's a useful project for diffusing your flash when taking pics of your rigs. Should be easy to modify for on board flashes.

http://www.lighting-academy.com/index.php?id=no_budget_blitz_diffusor&L=1

EDIT: Even better:

http://www.lighting-academy.com/index.php?id=820&L=1


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 and beyond_amusia added. KingWookie, added your linked tutorial to the OP. 

Really glad to see this thread taking off as of late. Thanks all for your pics, and keep them coming!

PS: Favorite pick above: the locust. Fucking cool!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 1, 2010)

Can I join the list too? 

Camera: Canon IXUS 90IS (Still haven't convinced myself to buy a DSLR yet)

@BP, I demand moar photos from you! (Preferably pics of yourself )


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 1, 2010)

Added.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 2, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Here's a useful project for diffusing your flash when taking pics of your rigs. Should be easy to modify for on board flashes.
> 
> http://www.lighting-academy.com/index.php?id=no_budget_blitz_diffusor&L=1
> 
> ...



That's a great site. Bookmarked.


----------



## burtram (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd love to join. I have myself a Sony Alpha A300 DLSR and I just got a Canon Rebel 2000 35mm SLR (For Free).

Not the best Panorama, but it was reaaallly windy that morning (the sun just rose over the top of the mountains as i was taking the photos) so it has some blur spots, but I still like it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2010)

burtram said:


> I'd love to join. I have myself a Sony Alpha A300 DLSR and I just got a Canon Rebel 2000 35mm SLR (For Free).
> 
> Not the best Panorama, but it was reaaallly windy that morning (the sun just rose over the top of the mountains as i was taking the photos) so it has some blur spots, but I still like it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100602/Panorama1moo999.jpg



Added


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 2, 2010)

This is the very first serious photo i ever took, with an old camera phone actually its on the coast in Blackpool. Very old photo.




This photo was the one that got me into taking photos i went away with family and nicked their camera, This one again is rather old i dont no why i put the coppy right thing on it i realy wish i hadn't now, ill have to try and dig out the original file somewhere.





















there all downloaded from photobucket so thats why the compression and other things is shite i really wish i could find the originals


----------



## chris89 (Jun 2, 2010)

From back in March.

From 'Top of the world' Aka from top of the London Eye. With my D200 with 18-70mm lens.





Looking Through the Eye.





The House's of Parliment at Night time, From the London Eye.

Some from Middle of last year. From the Severn Valley Railways 40's weekend which i will be going to again this year.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 3, 2010)

He was just sitting there, dirty and dead.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 3, 2010)

Danish, you forgot to add me... 

____________________________


Guys, I need some advice on which type of mem card to buy for the Olympus E-330.

Right now I'm using this exact card - it also fitted in my Canon Digital Ixus 400.

However 128MB only get some 8 RAW's to fit 






I'm a bit wary since the E-330 is a 4 year old camera, I been checking on ebay but most cards don't even have the same _shape_ as that of the 128MB card pictured above...

Prices locally are quite high. If I could be sure on what would be compatible I can buy for a reasonable price online.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 3, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Danish, you forgot to add me...
> 
> ____________________________
> 
> ...



Scroll up... scroll again... flip page.... oh look:





Fourstaff said:


> I am not sure if xD is compatible with SD (I suspect not) and its obsolete, so you are better off with a high speed Compact Flash card which you may be able to use in other DSLR you have in mind. Most entry level DSLR nowadays use SD, so you might not be able to reuse your CF card, but you can easily sell them. 8GB is good if you are shooting RAW.
> 
> You might be interested in this: http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...rKFde3-QaMgcWVCQ&sa=title&ved=0CAcQ8wIwADgA#p
> 
> Edit: After reading King Wookie's post, yes, you can ignore the "high speed" part of the CF card.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 3, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Scroll up... scroll again... flip page.... oh look:



Scroll down from your post.

So I do need a CF card? 
Because I _*did buy*_* that Olympus...* 


__________

So if I understand well I need a card which is labeled "CF" ie compact flash (for me the term CF rings 'crossfire' )

__________

I'm a photo-n00b-extreme... guys, I don't want to get an 8 or 16GB memcard which doesn't fit.

So I should ignore any mem card labelled sD or xD


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2010)

You need a Compact Flash card, but you need to figure out what the max size card your camera supports is. 

Can't believe I forgot to add you. You're on there now.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 3, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Scroll down from your post.
> 
> So I do need a CF card?
> Because I _*did buy*_* that Olympus...*
> ...



You have 3 choices: Get a Compact Flash card, get a xD card (just about non existent now) or get a SD card with an adapter. 

There are 2 types of Compact Flash cards out there, the type I and II. Your camera supports both. I can see you are confused about this.

Edit: Further research tells me that the newer CompactFlash cards use FAT file format, check whether your camera supports the FAT format?


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 5, 2010)

took it just now on the way home from work. But i have a question, is it too high or to low an ISO value which causes the blue dots and the yellow dots (From street lights and windows)


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 5, 2010)

ISO = Sensitivity to light. The higher the number, the more sensitive the sensor is to light, and the more artifacts you will get in your images.


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 5, 2010)

i only had enough memory for one photo and the screen isn't big enough to see the quality of the image taken  thanks ill no for next time


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 5, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100605/PICT0474.jpg
> took it just now on the way home from work. But i have a question, is it too high or to low an ISO value which causes the blue dots and the yellow dots (From street lights and windows)



ISO is probably too high IMO because the picture is a bit "noisy", but on the other hand you seem to have a bit of handshake, causing the streetlights to look a bit like lines. Try using a tripod?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 5, 2010)

If there's *one* thing I can really take away from taking a digital photography class, it's that in order to take really great consistent pictures, you *need* a decent tripod.


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 5, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> If there's *one* thing I can really take away from taking a digital photography class, it's that in order to take really great consistent pictures, you *need* a decent tripod.





Fourstaff said:


> ISO is probably too high IMO because the picture is a bit "noisy", but on the other hand you seem to have a bit of handshake, causing the streetlights to look a bit like lines. Try using a tripod?



ive been meaning to get one just havent had the spare cash other things like the car, pc hardware rent food has taken priority


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 6, 2010)

Totally understand that man. I want another SLR for myself, but there's just no money for it.

Meanwhile, all I've got is my HTC Incredible (8MP camera, but it honestly sucks) and I can borrow my girl's D60 whenever.


----------



## burtram (Jun 6, 2010)

Took this one today while on the way back home from a day of shooting (guns mostly, along with a few photos)







Came out well i think, considering i did not use any form of tripod/monopod.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 6, 2010)

Not too shabby! Where is that?


----------



## burtram (Jun 6, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Not too shabby! Where is that?



Los Padres National Park


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 6, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> ive been meaning to get one just havent had the spare cash other things like the car, pc hardware rent food has taken priority



A tripod is a really good investment, but honestly, any solid secure surface can help. Even holding your camera against something like a tree trunk will help. I have taken longer exposures just resting the camera on a fence post. A small bean bag on you car's window sill will work.

Also, if you can, go for a faster shutter speed. But in low light it is a problem.

As for the high ISO artifacts, does your camera have a long exposure NR setting? It can help a bit.


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 6, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> A tripod is a really good investment, but honestly, any solid secure surface can help. Even holding your camera against something like a tree trunk will help. I have taken longer exposures just resting the camera on a fence post. A small bean bag on you car's window sill will work.
> 
> Also, if you can, go for a faster shutter speed. But in low light it is a problem.
> 
> As for the high ISO artifacts, does your camera have a long exposure NR setting? It can help a bit.



carn't believe i never thought to rest it on something 

as for the camera it has no exposure setting, unless they have given it a different name, the settings i can manually change are:
White balance
ISO value
Metering
focus area
Real Time AF
Flash Of-set

theres also a value at the bottom of the screen when viewing a shot before taking it i can change i think it alters the focus and light sensitivity so that mights be the exposure thing. 
it reads like this:
F2.8 1/160.  I can change both values.
Would any of them be what you was talking about?


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 6, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> carn't believe i never thought to rest it on something
> 
> as for the camera it has no exposure setting, unless they have given it a different name, the settings i can manually change are:
> White balance
> ...



The 1st one that says F is your aperture. It controls how much light the lens lets in. And the bigger the aperture, the more "blurred" things in front or behind what you focussed on become. Wierdly the bigger the aperture, the smaller the number. So F2.6 is a bigger aperture than F11.

The second number is your shutter speed in seconds. The faster the shutter, the less light it lets in. But at slower shutter speeds you start to get camera shake, where things look blurry because of the camera moving while the shutter is open. Basically the longer your lens, the faster the shutter speed needs to be to stop blurring. Or use a tripod. 

So to answer your question, using a slower shutter speed will let more light in, which means you can use a lower ISO and get less noise. But you need some way of making your camera not move to do that.

Hope that helps.

EDIT: Some further reading: http://photo.net/learn/making-photographs/exposure


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 6, 2010)

thats helps a whole lot man thanks for that


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 6, 2010)

My favorite photo so far with the Olympus E330. 
A bit weird is the rainbow effect in the sky. Perhaps it's because there was the sun - is that normal?






On the other hand this photo taken a couple of seconds later from another angle appears quite fine, no rainbows and stuff:


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 6, 2010)

Can't get away from my girlfriend's balcony:











Edit: Gorillarape.com?


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 7, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Can't get away from my girlfriend's balcony:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100606/Capture019993.jpg
> 
> ...



don't blame you id kill for a balcony with a view like that


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 7, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Can't get away from my girlfriend's balcony:
> 
> Edit: Gorillarape.com?



Lol that url does sound pretty crazy, but there's nothing crazy at all It allows smooth upload for image files up to 4MB in size.

Let's say it just means 'gorilla - r - ape' after all gorillas are apes aren't they?


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 7, 2010)

Om NomNomNomNoMNOM Chickenz


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 7, 2010)

@ Black Panthe


This ape does'nt whan't anything to do with the gorillias


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 7, 2010)

Dam I need to move back to Vancover so I have something to share.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 7, 2010)

Damn you aCid for making me hungry.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 7, 2010)

Me again, here are a few random plants shots with my SX20IS, still trying to fine tune some skillz : 

Playing with very bright backgrounds : Mainly attempting to keep foreground detail without washing out the background entirely.





These just looked pretty.





Some more macro action - this little plant is TINY - the little spikes are about 1/4 as thick as a hair.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 7, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> My favorite photo so far with the Olympus E330.
> A bit weird is the rainbow effect in the sky. Perhaps it's because there was the sun - is that normal?
> 
> http://images.gorillarape.com/hosted/20100606154558p6060141.jpg
> ...



I believe the rainbow stuff is called lens flare, it happens whenever you have a particularly bright light source somewhere in the picture. Try taking a photograph of a streetlamp( or some concentrated light source) and see whether it has the same effect or not (the rainbow colour might be different though).


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 7, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> ... A bit weird is the rainbow effect in the sky. Perhaps it's because there was the sun ...



Yeah, this is quite normal with larger lenses, especially when there is a bright light source to an angle of the lens - the light travels across the lens instead of "into" it, and refracts around in the lens causing the light spectrum to spread as it enters the glass (different color frequencies travel at different speed sand hence a variable divergence as it crosses path with the lens) causing the rainbow.

They have these Doohickeys to help protect against that - as often seen on telescopic lenses as they usually have a large main lens at the end, that is very prone to catching light.

See pics for a rough illustration of how the camera flash taking the photo is caught by the lens without the .. blocker .. diffuser .. whatever you call that thing on the end...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 7, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> See pics for a rough illustration of how the camera flash taking the photo is caught by the lens without the .. blocker .. diffuser .. whatever you call that thing on the end...[/url]



Lens hood if you are interested in its proper name, I think that version is called the petal lens hood.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 7, 2010)

Taken back in 2005 at the family hunting lodge:


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 7, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Taken back in 2005 at the family hunting lodge:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100607/Clarence Lake 19 2005.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100607/Clarence Lake 29 2006.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100607/Clarence Lake 20 2005 2.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100607/Clarence Lake 22 2005 2.jpg



i love the second one man love the water ripples


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 7, 2010)

That's a hell of a place.


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 7, 2010)

I agree. Need to find some scenery. But sometimes you just use what is to hand.

Playing with long shutter speeds and a tripod.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice moon wookie.

Let me go again : (Still On the SX20IS) This time looking at detail...






LOVING my new long range lens - these buggers are almost impossible to approach - so very incredibly nervous - they bolt if you get within 8 Meters of them. We have cats - so I suppose if you are tasty nature biltong (kinda like jerky - only way better ) you learn to have quick feet ...





I don't care what anyone says - A good CRT TV can take the lowest res, worst encoded video and make it look crystal clear, when it looks like total crap on a high budget/HD panel screen (and those USUALLY look like crap as they almost never get fed their EXACT signal profile anyway & every tiny data error or over compression jagg glares at you like a slap in the face :\ ) - I LOVE these staggered, misaligned Lo-Def pixels...


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 7, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> Nice moon wookie



I kinda cheated on that one. Took 2 photos at different exposures, and combined them on the camera. Not quite HDR, but the only way to do it. The moon is very bright compared to the clouds, and even the best cameras don't have the dynamic range of the human eye.

EDIT: How do I get my pics to load as full pics like you guys do, and not just as thumbnails? Not a biggie, but just curious.
I really like the lizard. Nice pic. And biltong tells me you are another SA man. Greetings


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 7, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> How do I get my pics to load as full pics like you guys do



I use the TechPowerUp Image Up-loader http://www.techpowerup.org/upload.php

and then just paste the "[I*MG]http://img.techpowerup.org/100607/IMG_0748.jpg[/I*MG]" URL into your message - without the * stars  

Although the images can be from anywhere for example your moon ... 

[i*mg]http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36103&d=1275939352[/i*mg]

Again just do it WITHOUT the " * "


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 7, 2010)

*What went wrong here?*

What went wrong in this sunset shot?

Is it that I focused on the sea instead of on the landscape?

Or is it a too long shutter speed (I had it on auto)?

Or it's just the lack of tripod?










[/IMG]


Taken later in darker conditions but with flash, my Pink Panther came out quite well


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 7, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> What went wrong in this sunset shot?
> 
> Is it that I focused on the sea instead of on the landscape?
> 
> ...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 8, 2010)

Agreed. I can be pretty good on shots up to 1/2 shutter speed handheld, but it takes some practice and a very steady hand.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 8, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> What went wrong in this sunset shot?
> Is it that I focused on the sea instead of on the landscape?
> Or is it a too long shutter speed (I had it on auto)?
> Or it's just the lack of tripod?
> ...



It's BOTH the slow shutter time AND lack of tripod.

Slow shutter caused the error - as the camera moved during exposure - but since cameras seldom move around whilst standing on a tripod, you can use as slow a shutter time as you like on a tripod without distortion.

Under NON flash conditions you really need to get to around  1/250 before you can really expect to catch a sharp image whilst actively moving.

NOW - the second shot is freehand at 1/30 - and that seems to be perfectly sharp? well that's because of the flash.. the flash itself only exposed the picture for about 1/1000 (or even faster - just a rough generalization) of a second  : IE - the shutter opened, began capturing low weak light - that would be blurry - then their flash fired, and one MASSIVELY more powerful burst of light got captured, after the flash the camera would have continued exposing, but what it was capturing after the flash would have already been completely overpowered by the flashed image, so that's 99% of what you get in the final image - and it appears to be perfectly still. 

You can actually exploit this in manual mode for some nice effects - where you shoot a closer subject in near dark, with a lighter background you can set a longer exposure , and a weak flash - and wobble the camera a bit - so the flash hits the foreground  subject, and they appear clear and defined, however the background can be motion blurred over the longer exposure that the flash wont illuminate - if you get what I'm saying - Making an almost shopped kinda effect with out any trickery or cheating in software at all... 

I will try shoot a sample tonight.


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 8, 2010)

did some experimentation with lighting this morning. Hope this is slightly helpful to anyone:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1921292&posted=1#post1921292


----------



## viczulis (Jun 8, 2010)

One of my many cats


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 8, 2010)

Cats r awsm! :3


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 8, 2010)

one thing ive noticed about TPU is you all seem to love cats


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 8, 2010)

Not me. I need to take a picture of the monstrosity that lives below my girlfriend. It has one eye that stares directly into your soul and doesn't look away. Not to mention the thing looks like it was birthed by a blender.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 8, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Not me. I need to take a picture of the monstrosity that lives below my girlfriend. It has one eye that stares directly into your soul and doesn't look away. Not to mention the thing looks like it was birthed by a blender.



*Ba-Dum Tissss*


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 8, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Not to mention the thing looks like it was birthed by a blender.


 I find that gruesomely hilarious 
Im a dog person my self there fiercer and relies on their owner more which i like.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 8, 2010)

To me, cats are cute as hell when they're little, then they get either fat and lazy, mean and bitchy, or just turn into creeper soul-stealers.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 9, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> To me, cats are cute as hell when they're little, then they get either fat and lazy, mean and bitchy, or just turn into creeper soul-stealers.



you made me laugh after a tiring day 

Dogs are my fav, they are man's best friend.  

We had a black panther like I mean full black not a single white spot/hair cat and she was my mom's pet in india, street dogs chased its kittens and she tried to defend them and they got her neck snapped .  That cat was fun to play with and one hell of a tree climber.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

Sad day man. My two dachshunds at home got attacked by coyotes. The older one got his neck slit on both sides, went through two surgeries, and is almost back to his normal self. The younger one made it out with a bunch of smaller bite marks all over. He's a longhair, and for now, his nickname is Patches.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 9, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Sad day man. My two dachshunds at home got attacked by coyotes. The older one got his neck slit on both sides, went through two surgeries, and is almost back to his normal self. The younger one made it out with a bunch of smaller bite marks all over. He's a longhair, and for now, his nickname is Patches.



that sucks.  dachshunds - they are the small and long ones right?

my uncle had a German Shepherd/Alsatian, they couldn't keep up with his energy and then he became the street king, he was my aunt's protector, he wouldn't let my aunt go anywhere alone, would hop on to the crowded public bus, go to a wedding or temple or super market and come back, no one gets near him/her .  The dog died after living for a very long time.

And oh my dog (a fox terrier) saved me and my friend from a damn big King Cobra's bite (yup in india, not so developed places, these are common street friends ).


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

That's correct, and they really are loyal pets


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2010)

suraswami said:


> *that sucks.  dachshunds - they are the small and long ones right?*



Also known as wiener dogs over here.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 9, 2010)

Just found out there a TPU Club of awesomeness witch is this thread, i do not have a DSLR but i am looking for a good one to get anyone know about the Canon T2i? i have heard great things and it would be fun to take 1080p videos. my family has always wanted to have a camera to take pictures of are party's.

I would most likely be doing  outside nature shots and some football and some inside, family events, and some NCAA Wrestling


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 9, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> Just found out there a TPU Club of awesomeness witch is this thread, i do not have a DSLR but i am looking for a good one to get anyone know about the Canon T2i? i have heard great things and it would be fun to take 1080p videos. my family has always wanted to have a camera to take pictures of are party's.
> 
> I would most likely be doing  outside nature shots and some football and some inside, family events, and some NCAA Wrestling



http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos550d/

And other reviews I've read have it being a very good camera. Better at video than mine is.
Hope you have a lifetime of fun with it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 9, 2010)

Canon 550D (T2i for Americans) have received rave reviews left right and centre, I had a hard time trying to prevent myself from buying one.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

Really nice shots there!

Delta6236 added! Welcome, and glad you found us. Feel free to add a link to us in your sig so more people find us.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 9, 2010)

*Bumped form previous Page*

(Thanks DD)

May as well go again  (SX20IS)

Close up locust







No photo shop here - the flower itself was in very bright direct sunlight - and although there was a perfectly visible background behind it, it was so dark compared to the direct light on the flower - it pretty much just vanished.






Re-Shoot of an old subject






Really skittish birdie who wont stand still for 2 seconds - trying to catch him with the tele-zoom


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 9, 2010)

very nice pic's i hope when i get my camera i learn how to take some nice pictures and submit them to the Iowa State Fair


----------



## suraswami (Jun 10, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> *Bumped form previous Page*
> 
> (Thanks DD)
> 
> ...



awesome pictures


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 10, 2010)

That's a cool truck. Looks like you did some aftereffects on it?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 10, 2010)

yeah, some.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 10, 2010)

I was thinking of starting a "photoshop" club (Photoshop, Gimp etc), but I will be going back this summer (read: no internets ) and I wouldn't be able to maintain the page, does anyone want to start the club or I will just go ahead and start one, and leave it to rot during summer?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 10, 2010)

I have enough clubhouses to deal with at the moment. That, and I really don't use photoshop all that much


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm learning Gimp on the fly. There are a few good tutorials around, but not much.

A few more from me.





















And from my latest photo shoot:


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 10, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> I'm learning Gimp on the fly. There are a few good tutorials around, but not much.



Please do share, I am learning Gimp too  I use http://gimp-tutorials.net/ for now. 

My latest creations: (use them together in Win 7 wallpaper changing every 10 seconds)


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 10, 2010)

I like it


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 10, 2010)

I really like the texture of the rock he is sitting on.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 11, 2010)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/057/3/e/Green_Python_by_thermopylae480.jpg
> 
> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/057/d/7/Monkey_Silhouette_by_thermopylae480.jpg
> 
> I really like the texture of the rock he is sitting on.



What sort of filter is on that first picture? I'm using a wallpaper with that same effect on it right now, I think it looks really good.


Made a little whitebox from a cut-open cardboard box and a white T-shirt. Tested it out with my phone. I also added some photoshop stuff because I'm a shoopin fool.
















I'm still learning with Photoshop. I got out of it for like 4 years and forgot a lot of things :/


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 11, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> What sort of filter is on that first picture? I'm using a wallpaper with that same effect on it right now, I think it looks really good...



First, thanks!

Second, it is called cross processing.  In the days of film if you used the wrong processing chemicals for a certain film type the effect was achieved.  Today in the wonderful world of Photoshop you just have to do a few simple steps.  The effect creates a high contrast image and tends to make blacks have a blue hue and also introduce magenta into a lot of reds.  Follow the below link to learn and enjoy!

http://www.photoshopsupport.com/tutorials/or/cross-processing.html


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 11, 2010)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> First, thanks!
> 
> Second, it is called cross processing.  In the days of film if you used the wrong processing chemicals for a certain film type the effect was achieved.  Today in the wonderful world of Photoshop you just have to do a few simple steps.  The effect creates a high contrast image and tends to make blacks have a blue hue and also introduce magenta into a lot of reds.  Follow the below link to learn and enjoy!
> 
> http://www.photoshopsupport.com/tutorials/or/cross-processing.html



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2010)

Thermo Your alive! Glad to see your pictures man! Hope all is well with you.


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 11, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Please do share, I am learning Gimp too  I use http://gimp-tutorials.net/ for now.



http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=683358

http://pareandfocus.com/index.htm/

And various other articles I stumbled across which I can't remember links to. But thx for that link. I will be exploring in detail when I get the chance.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 11, 2010)

If you have Photoshop why bother with GIMP? Also there is already a Photoshop clubhouse.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 11, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If you have Photoshop why bother with GIMP? Also there is already a Photoshop clubhouse.



>.>
<.<
Ah, there is a Photoshop clubhouse, last post was in sept 2009


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 11, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Thermo Your alive! Glad to see your pictures man! Hope all is well with you.



Yeah, I got pretty busy with school and really didn't need the added stress that moderating TPU! added, so I kind of retired and drifted away.  I haven't just been a member since 2005 I think I'll enjoy just being able to come to TPU! to relax instead of get assaulted from all directions by people's whiny unimportant drama  .  I love TPU! though, and was happy to help build the forum into what it is today, so I can't stay away forever.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 15, 2010)

*Every cloud has a silver lining at sunset...*


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 15, 2010)

Im going to a butterfly museum next week, what would be better? a 50mm f1.4 or an 85 f1.8?


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 15, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> Im going to a butterfly museum next week, what would be better? a 50mm f1.4 or an 85 f1.8?



Honestly? Both. But if you can do only 1, my thinking is the 85. But I would have the 50 in your pocket.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 16, 2010)

I ordered the 85mm. I don't think im going to keep it.


----------



## viczulis (Jun 17, 2010)

We were invaded over night.  There every where cars going down road you just hear crunching. Just washed truck


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 17, 2010)

WTF are they? I can't quite tell.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 17, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> WTF are they? I can't quite tell.



Look like moths


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 17, 2010)

I think locusts. Moths don't crunch under your wheels. 

Thought I'd share a little soccer world cup flavour.






Street vendor selling caps in SA colours





Most cars have small flags on them. This guy got serious.





Another street vendor selling flags.


----------



## viczulis (Jun 18, 2010)

Canadian soldiers are what we call these bigger ones, every year early spring or so we get smaller ones we call sand flies. But the last few years these been coming in. Here's link, they sure are some ugly things. And they show up right out of the blue, was outside last night no signs of them wake up this morning and place is covered.


http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...___US374&tbs=isch:1&ei=MqcaTNqbIYKglAf365SCCg


----------



## Wile E (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh, mayflies. Don't have them over here in Western PA right now.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2010)

Never seen or heard of them. I wonder if my girlfriend has (from Texas).


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 18, 2010)

is the Canon Ixus 130 any good?

looking in the 300$ range,


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 18, 2010)

http://www.digicambuyer.co.uk/cameras/canon/ixus_130

Maybe google for some more reviews.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 18, 2010)

2 quick questions 

- that camera attachment/cap which you buy and attach to the lens so that the sun's rays don't refract and show up rainbow colours in the sky - what is it called in English? (English's not my native language so I don't know proper terminological jargon...) 

- would such cap be fitting universally on all lenses or would I need to purchase one specifically to fit on my Olympus E-330?

_________________________

Taken from my summer home on 6th June @ 17:40 on Olympus E-330:


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2010)

Polarizing filter I beleive is what you're looking for, and they come in various sizes (diameters) so I think you will need one with the same diameter as the thread at the end of your lens.


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 18, 2010)

Wot he said . .

BTW, nice photo. Almost got the hang of the law of thirds.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 18, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Almost got the hang of the law of thirds.



What is this thirds or two-thirds? I got a couple of pm's about it regarding photos I posted here but I can't fathom what's it all about


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 18, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> What is this thirds or two-thirds? I got a couple of pm's about it regarding photos I posted here but I can't fathom what's it all about



Same thing, this might help:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_thirds


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 18, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Same thing, this might help:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_thirds



OHHHHHHHH I GET IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  my camera has an option to show that grid from the wiki page you linked and i never new what it was for, untill now


----------



## viczulis (Jun 19, 2010)

Sunset from my porch


----------



## Wile E (Jun 19, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> 2 quick questions
> 
> - that camera attachment/cap which you buy and attach to the lens so that the sun's rays don't refract and show up rainbow colours in the sky - what is it called in English? (English's not my native language so I don't know proper terminological jargon...)
> 
> ...





DanishDevil said:


> Polarizing filter I beleive is what you're looking for, and they come in various sizes (diameters) so I think you will need one with the same diameter as the thread at the end of your lens.



I think she is actually referring to a Lens Hood.


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 19, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I think she is actually referring to a Lens Hood.



Possible. Well spotted sir.


----------



## Pickles24 (Jun 19, 2010)

I had some Tiger Lillies blooming in the front yard this morning.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 19, 2010)

nice


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 19, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I think she is actually referring to a Lens Hood.



Yes it's a lens hood (I googled the picture and that's it)

They're according to sizes.

My lens is a zuiko 14-45mm so I guess that means I have to buy a 45mm lens hood for it to fit?

Thanks.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 19, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Yes it's a lens hood (I googled the picture and that's it)
> 
> They're according to sizes.
> 
> ...



No, the "14-45" refers to the focal length. You should measure the diameter of the lens(I think) and that will be the size you are looking for.

EDIT: Lens hood is specific to each lens, take a look at this:http://www.lenshoods.co.uk/


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 20, 2010)

Seeing as this is a computing forum, thought I'd play with suitable subject matter.
It's a CM 120 LED fan. 





















Other than the 3rd pic, I used the flash stopped down to freeze the fan blades.

The closeups are here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1935260&postcount=2050


----------



## Pickles24 (Jun 20, 2010)

A Cannon 450D and Adobe Camera Raw are like having your own personal photo lab


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 20, 2010)

Pickles24 said:


> A Cannon 450D and Adobe Camera Raw are like having your own personal photo lab



LOL. One way of looking at it. In my case it's a Nikon D5000 and Nikon ViewNX.


----------



## Pickles24 (Jun 20, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> LOL. One way of looking at it. In my case it's a Nikon D5000 and Nikon ViewNX.



Ya man, my brother just bought one of those a few weeks ago and is loving it.  He had been using Adobe cs3 and his .NEF had to be converted.  Once he got to play with cs5(and didn't have to convert anything), he was grabbin for the credit card.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice pics there Whilhelm

Open question to the forum : I have a large collection of older pics taken with my earlier cameras - anyone wanna see a few of my favorites? They are old and not nearly up to 2010 digital photo standards but there's a few I like.

I just don't want to flood the room with archive footage if its against the general rules/spirit of behavior  ( Some forums ONLY want recent/topical postings - and I can understand where they are coming from..  )


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 20, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> Open question to the forum : I have a large collection of older pics taken with my earlier cameras - anyone wanna see a few of my favorites? They are old and not nearly up to 2010 digital photo standards but there's a few I like.



I don't mind, as long as they are good. Please don't post like 9000+ pictures on one post though, it will take forever to load. Instead put 3-4 every post to spread the load between pages.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 21, 2010)

Do you think newegg will waive a restocking fee on the lens? its 15% or $56, plus I have to ship it back. The lens just doesn't work for what I do. To much limitiations with it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 21, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> Do you think newegg will waive a restocking fee on the lens? its 15% or $56, plus I have to ship it back. The lens just doesn't work for what I do. To much limitiations with it.



Why don't you just ask?  I am not sure about US, but in UK we can get a refund at full price within 7 days of purchase and all we do is to pay shipping.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 21, 2010)

I love your pro pics Wilhelm.

_____________________________

Windy summer sunset photo taken just 5 minutes ago:


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 21, 2010)

I like the second photo a lot, you got the "third" rule right and also managed to get the rays too. Have you bought the CF card yet?


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 21, 2010)

I still have to read about the third rule...
And I'm still using the 128MB card - I have to buy an 8 or 16GB one this week!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 21, 2010)

Lets use your photo to illustrate the "third" rule. Divide the image into 9 squares, like demonstrated ( not the perfect demo but I am too lazy to get it right). The red circles are where you would want your subjects placed, in this case, the sun. In this case, I would use the bottom right one as shown in the opaque red circle. 






Adjusted so that the subject is on one of the crosses:





Final image:


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 21, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Why don't you just ask?  I am not sure about US, but in UK we can get a refund at full price within 7 days of purchase and all we do is to pay shipping.



Wha! Seriously? I just got on and they said no, they would do 10% restocking instead of 15%! now im pissed. They screwed me over on my xonar HDAV when I bought it and now this.


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 21, 2010)

Ouch. Maybe next time if you want to try out a camera or lens, bite the bullet and hire it for a few days. Just see what is available in your area.

As for shopping for cameras and related bits, it seems the Newegg of photography that everyone recommends is either Adorama (http://www.adorama.com/) or B&H (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/) Sadly I don't live in the States so can't comment on their service. But they are the most recommended on photo forums.

And Black Panther, I see you are drawn to landscapes. I like what I see. Maybe if you get bored look into HDR (High dynamic range) photography. Think it might be up your alley.

Love your photos Whilhelm.


----------



## lemode (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice photos folks.

getting my hands on an Olyumpus Pen E-PL1 with a Fisheye within the next few weeks just so i don't have to carry my XTI around.


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 21, 2010)

lemode said:


> Nice photos folks.
> 
> getting my hands on an Olyumpus Pen E-PL1 with a Fisheye within the next few weeks just so i don't have to carry my XTI around.



Cool. those look fun. Old school photography as such.


----------



## lemode (Jun 21, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Cool. those look fun. Old school photography as such.



yeah i still have my OG Olympus PenFT (dad gave it to me when i was 13) that I broke...and i've palyed with its digital counterpart...i love it.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 22, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Ouch. Maybe next time if you want to try out a camera or lens, bite the bullet and hire it for a few days. Just see what is available in your area.
> 
> As for shopping for cameras and related bits, it seems the Newegg of photography that everyone recommends is either Adorama (http://www.adorama.com/) or B&H (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/) Sadly I don't live in the States so can't comment on their service. But they are the most recommended on photo forums.
> 
> ...



I tried, I was only recommended one place and they didn't have it. Oh well live and learn. I also just bought a Audi a4 so thats one reason its going back .


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 22, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> I tried, I was only recommended one place and they didn't have it. Oh well live and learn. I also just bought a Audi a4 so thats one reason its going back .



Ok. If you pm what area you are in I can ask around on the photo forums.
And an A4 is definately a better toy.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 22, 2010)

My geo location is in location


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 22, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> My geo location is in location



No man. that is too obvious. How do you expect people to figure that out?

I'll see what I can find for you.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 23, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> I tried, I was only recommended one place and they didn't have it. Oh well live and learn. I also just bought a Audi a4 so thats one reason its going back .



Please take some cool pics of the Audi a4


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 23, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Please take some cool pics of the Audi a4



I will soon  don't worry. Just got back from anniversary and i'll post pics of that.  lots of birds from the rain forest museum


----------



## dannylill1981 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi guys im not a DSLR owner i have an old bridge camera a finepix s6500fd but i love it to bits to much to upgrade. n e way here are some of my best/favourite pics and id love to be part of the group


----------



## suraswami (Jun 25, 2010)

My son's little garden, first set of Sun Flowers


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 25, 2010)

My apologies for the crappy pics...

What do you think is wrong in the following picture?

It's pitch dark, I used an ISO 1600 and rested the camera on a solid surface (I'm planning to buy a tripod).
The RAW image showed the lights all green.
I had to develop the image through Olympus manager to get it similar to what I had been seeing.

Yet the photo is still too dark compared to what I saw with my naked eye.
Adjusting the EV exposure through Olympus manager increased the noise and so didn't make it look good at all so I didn't do it.

I know the first suggestion would be to get a tripod to use with an ISO 1600, but then what else? The colours/noise isn't due to lack of tripod I guess...

Seen with the naked eye, the reflections in the sea are really bright, colorful and wide. But in the photo they look the opposite ie dull, lacking color and narrow/small.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 25, 2010)

You also need to have a wide aperture. Aperture is just like how your pupils dialate. The bigger the aperture, the more light the camera can take in.

Lenses can limit how large your aperture can be. My old lens was an 18-200mm which was great because you could take just about any picture with it, but it was weak in low-light because it had a fairly small maximum aperture.


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 26, 2010)

At that distance an aperture of F8 to F16 should be fine. Thing is, when trying to take photos like that, you will need to keep the shutter open for quite some time to get enough light into the camera. For instance, for my shack photo ( http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1920611&postcount=401 ) I had the shutter open for about 20 seconds.

But it is very much trial and error, as your exposure meter on the camera simply can't deal with such dark subjects. You have to try various settings to see what works.

And remember, the camera is simply not able to compete with the human eye. We see a far greater dynamic range than the camera can cope with.

And just me playing with Gimp:


----------



## Wile E (Jun 27, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> Wha! Seriously? I just got on and they said no, they would do 10% restocking instead of 15%! now im pissed. They screwed me over on my xonar HDAV when I bought it and now this.



I don't want to sound harsh, but it's not really their fault the lens didn't do what you wanted. You should've tried a little more research on the lens before you bought. If no info was available, that was a risk you took. The part was not defective, they didn't have to lower the restocking fee at all. You should actually be a little grateful they did anything at all. Tigerdirect would've likely told you to shove it, period.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 27, 2010)

Some picture I took down in moody gardens Galveston.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2010)

went out & joined the tourists down by the river where there was there were tonnes of street performers. One that caught my eye asside from the group of break dancers that ended up doing some MJ Moonwalking was this dude here...

















My sister thought it was totally boring - but I thought this guy was amazing - purely because he had a Dynamo on his bike that ran to battery that ran to a hidden motor on the smaller bike & made the little camelion cycle when he cycled everytime someone threw some coinage in. a man after my own heart.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 1, 2010)

*HDR Photos*

A few attempts at making HDR Pictures. Used Photomatrix and Photoshop.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 1, 2010)

I like the fact that you didn't go overboard as alot of guys do with HDR. Just a pity about the bad colour fringing on the leaves in the 1st one.

That mustang really pops. Awesome!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 1, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> I like the fact that you didn't go overboard as alot of guys do with HDR. Just a pity about the bad colour fringing on the leaves in the 1st one.
> 
> That mustang really pops. Awesome!



Thanks!
That happened because I took three pictures at three different exposures, wind was blowing and my Photoshop skills are bad so I couldn't really get rid of the ghosting. I tired to use the masking tool but I still don't really get it.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 1, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Thanks!
> That happened because I took three pictures at three different exposures, wind was blowing and my Photoshop skills are bad so I couldn't really get rid of the ghosting. I tired to use the masking tool but I still don't really get it.



what are those dots in the green and yellow leaves picture in the shadow areas?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 6, 2010)

My 2007 Audi A4 Quattro 2.0T 

I'm thinking of getting a vinyl top so instead of white for the roor, it would be a gloss black (basically make it look tinted the whole way from window to window) google Audi A4 vinyl roof wrap.

2nd painting the wheel cap covers black but leave the Audi OOOO silver. 

Thoughts?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 6, 2010)

suraswami said:


> what are those dots in the green and yellow leaves picture in the shadow areas?



Probably due to another plugin I used.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 6, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> My 2007 Audi A4 Quattro 2.0T
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a vinyl top so instead of white for the roor, it would be a gloss black (basically make it look tinted the whole way from window to window) google Audi A4 vinyl roof wrap.
> 
> ...


Paint the roof or forget it. Vinyl = crap.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Paint the roof or forget it. Vinyl = crap.



http://getcarbonfiber.com/glossy-vinyl-wrap-film-sheets/

If thats true then yeah, i wouldn't bother. The vinyl is about 100-150 + install and im sure painting would be 3 or 4 times that.


----------



## AKlass (Jul 6, 2010)

Can I join? My dad just gave me his Nikon F5 and I'm trying to learn as much about photography as fast as possible


----------



## Wile E (Jul 6, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> http://getcarbonfiber.com/glossy-vinyl-wrap-film-sheets/
> 
> If thats true then yeah, i wouldn't bother. The vinyl is about 100-150 + install and im sure painting would be 3 or 4 times that.



Good paint is worth the extra price, imo. Your idea would look very sharp, btw. The blacked out roof would look awesome.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 6, 2010)

is this a good deal? Canon EOS Rebel T2i Black 18.0 MP 3.0" 1.04M LCD D... and lens? there is a $100 promo code


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 6, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> is this a good deal? Canon EOS Rebel T2i Black 18.0 MP 3.0" 1.04M LCD D... and lens? there is a $100 promo code



Not good enough, but if you are shopping for a DSLR, you might want to get it.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 7, 2010)

T2i mimics a lot of features of the 7D but megapixels are not everything. i would get the 50D


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 7, 2010)

well the t2i is the most $$ i would be able to spend on a dslr


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 8, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> is this a good deal? Canon EOS Rebel T2i Black 18.0 MP 3.0" 1.04M LCD D... and lens? there is a $100 promo code



Seems that price is reasonable from what I can see. Same as Adorama ( http://www.adorama.com/ICADRT2IK2.html ) and B&H ( http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/680673-REG/Canon_4462B005_Canon_EOS_Rebel_T2i.html ).

That camera has been getting rave reviews, and does pretty decent video as well. ( http://www.popphoto.com/reviews/cameras/2010/05/camera-test-canon-eos-rebel-t2i ) Don't know the lens, but the reviews on it are mixed.( http://www.photozone.de/canon-eos/462-canon_18135_3556is?start=1 ) ( http://www.popphoto.com/reviews/2010/02/lens-test-canon-ef-s-18-135mm-f35-56-af )
Maybe save some cash and get the 18-55 lens for now. Then save for a decent 2nd lens ( 55 - 250 maybe)


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's a few from today:















My D50's picture quality seems to be going downhill. It's either 4 or 5 years old now. Is image deterioration a regular thing? Caused from the light sensor being exposed so much over time?


----------



## Steevo (Jul 19, 2010)

They say that the sensor is damaged by UV light, however no one and no where I have ever seen has done a true to life review with two cameras to compare actual values after use. You will get pixel death however, usually they show up as single discolored pixels.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 19, 2010)

First things first. When last did you have it serviced? And what condition are the lenses in?
I spend alot of time on photo forums and a camera degrading over time is not something I've seen anyone talk about.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 19, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> First things first. When last did you have it serviced? And what condition are the lenses in?
> I spend alot of time on photo forums and a camera degrading over time is not something I've seen anyone talk about.



I've never had it serviced. The two lenses I've got are in pretty good condition, I try to keep the front glass clean and sometimes take a Q-tip to the back glass. A while back some particle got on the focus screen and was noticeable in every picture, so I blew it out and gently wiped it with another Q-tip. What do technicians normally do during "servicing"?


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 19, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I've never had it serviced. The two lenses I've got are in pretty good condition, I try to keep the front glass clean and sometimes take a Q-tip to the back glass. A while back some particle got on the focus screen and was noticeable in every picture, so I blew it out and gently wiped it with another Q-tip. What do technicians normally do during "servicing"?



Not entirely sure, but just like we service our car, a camera could also benefit. Looking at your photos again, I'm not sure what you feel is wrong with your camera. What specifically is not as good as years ago?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 19, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Not entirely sure, but just like we service our car, a camera could also benefit. Looking at your photos again, I'm not sure what you feel is wrong with your camera. What specifically is not as good as years ago?



Just general lack of clarity and a little bit of grainy-ness. Like on that picture of the marsh, when you look at it at 100% you can see that really none of stalks are in focus and defined. I didn't have any of the settings changed.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 19, 2010)

Taken from a electronics forum

"Excessive UV may bleach the least stable of the color filters on the
Bayer mask which in the regions where the bright spots are focused and
could alter the color balance permanently. "


Apparently it doesn't really hurt the CCD or CMOS, but the organic dyes used on the lenses themselves or as a coating on the sensor is what is damaged.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know, I guess it looks fine. There may have just been too much light in the marsh picture.

Here's a raw picture I just took, I don't see discoloration or spots...


----------



## Steevo (Jul 19, 2010)

I found it easiest to put the camera in timer mode and into a box for a perfectly black shot (no flash obviously) and then with a manual focus and apature and a white light shot. Check them and then invert the colors to see if anthing appears.


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 1, 2010)

A quick macro shot taken using the Fujifilm S1800 @ ISO-64 and a resolution of 9mp in 16:9.  










If I used 4:3 I'd be getting the full 12mp, but, I think it looks OK as it is. 



More to come.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

I had a Casio Exilim Slim a while back, and it took shots at a really weird aspect ratio (fairly close to 16:9) but I loved all the shots like that. I think we're all getting so used to stuff being in 16:9 that we prefer that.


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 4, 2010)

Been playing around with HDR (High Dynamic Range ) processing. Going to take some time to get the hang of it, but very interesting.


----------



## burtram (Aug 5, 2010)

Thought I'd share my DIY Flash diffuser, lol, I'm not sure where, but it was probably somewhere in this thread was the link for all the DIY camera accessories.

It actually works really well, I was very surprised. And I just did a quick trace of a lens hood for my camera on card stock and cut it out with an X-acto knife, took all of 2 minutess to make.






Took these in low light with that diffuser:










I love it, no harsh bright flash on the subject being photographed.


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 6, 2010)

burtram said:


> Thought I'd share my DIY Flash diffuser, lol, I'm not sure where, but it was probably somewhere in this thread was the link for all the DIY camera accessories.
> 
> It actually works really well, I was very surprised. And I just did a quick trace of a lens hood for my camera on card stock and cut it out with an X-acto knife, took all of 2 minutess to make.
> 
> ...



Cool. Glad my link could help. 
Found it here on this site: http://www.diyphotography.net/
Amasing ideas there.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 7, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Been playing around with HDR (High Dynamic Range ) processing. Going to take some time to get the hang of it, but very interesting.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100804/Church HDR sml.jpg
> 
> ...



What I found with HDR is that I can't look at it too long to judge unless it's early morning and my eyes are fresh. Otherwise it fatigues my vision and things get dim around it. This is with my contrast ratio at only 25. The other thing I've found is it's kinda awful. Trying to take the perfect picture while staying within the palette of reality seems much more fulfilling to me. I want perfection as my eyes can see it.


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 7, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> What I found with HDR is that I can't look at it too long to judge unless it's early morning and my eyes are fresh. Otherwise it fatigues my vision and things get dim around it. This is with my contrast ratio at only 25. The other thing I've found is it's kinda awful. Trying to take the perfect picture while staying within the palette of reality seems much more fulfilling to me. I want perfection as my eyes can see it.



Really depends on what you are trying to achieve with HDR. Yes, there are alot of "hyper real" HDR photos out there, and some like them. My focus is to eventually get to the place where the end result is real enough to leave you wondering. 

At the end of the day, the camera's dynamic range is about 40% of the eyes. My focus is to try and improve that without going too cartoonish.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 8, 2010)

I like them  Red  calipers are next


----------



## Wile E (Aug 8, 2010)

Very understated and elegant. I like them. Don't go red tho. Too many people go "ricer red" on their calipers. Do something different.


----------



## burtram (Aug 8, 2010)

Went to the air show today, got some cool photos:

This one is just awesome, it looks like an illustration when I tweaked it just a little bit.










The one in the middle, is speeding through the center of the others










Then i made two versions of this one, because it came out really kinda cool when really tweaked:
V1





V2


----------



## Wile E (Aug 8, 2010)

Mmmmmmm, A-10. 

BEST. PLANE. EVER.


----------



## burtram (Aug 8, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Mmmmmmm, A-10.
> 
> BEST. PLANE. EVER.



 Agreed


----------



## Rakesh95 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dont have a macro lense, gave a close shot a go anyway!


----------



## Rakesh95 (Aug 10, 2010)

Taking more random pictures






I really like the clarity of these snaps as well











If I were to give anyone a tip, it would be to use a really low DPI, I think I used 100 for this..


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Finally!*

Well finally went for it! yesterday i got myself a Canon EOS Rebel T2i Black 18.0 MP DSLR w/ EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens From my local ChristianPhoto ! It cost $1099 but came with 
FREE: Mini-HDMI Cable HTC-100
Canon LP-E8 
Canon 67mm Ultraviolet (UV) Glass Filter
Canon EW-73B Lens Hood 
Now i just need to get a good case was looking at the Canon 200DG Deluxe Gadget Bag  is this any good?

here some pic's! (taken from my old A540)
The stuff in red box was free





















So far im loving it still need to learn everything about it the only problem so far is with the lens hood i get a flash shadow


----------



## chris89 (Aug 13, 2010)

Heres three of my Lovely Scottish Fold she is 9 months old now.
















If you'd like to see bigger pics pm me and i shall upload to imageshack or wereever.

Chris


----------



## BazookaJoe (Aug 14, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> So far im loving it still need to learn everything about it the only problem so far is with the lens hood i get a flash shadow



Errr...

That's because a lens hood is for avoiding glare from extremely bright light sources like studio light / sunlight across the lens. 

The odds of you NEEDING a flash when exposed to extremely powerful light sources ain't very great, and even then - the other light sources would probably make sure & sort that shadow for ya


----------



## Wile E (Aug 14, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> Well finally went for it! yesterday i got myself a Canon EOS Rebel T2i Black 18.0 MP DSLR w/ EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens From my local ChristianPhoto ! It cost $1099 but came with
> FREE: Mini-HDMI Cable HTC-100
> Canon LP-E8
> Canon 67mm Ultraviolet (UV) Glass Filter
> ...


Damn, that is a nice camera. It can actually do up to 6400 ISO native. That's impressive. Wonder what just the body only would cost?

EDIT: Body only is $800 on Newegg. Canon EOS Rebel T2i Black 18.0 MP 3.0" 1.04M LCD D...

I might pick this up at tax time to replace my EOS Rebel XTi. I really want one with live view and video shooting. Might as well upgrade to a better sensor and have better ISO capabilities in the process.


----------



## burtram (Aug 14, 2010)

What's your guys' opinion on buying a lens used or refurbished, online? I can get the Sony 55-200mm lens if I buy used for $104, $140 for a Sony 75-300mm as a refurb or I could get the Tamron 75-300mm for $90 used. Now, being unemployed, I don't have much to spend.

My current thought of purchase is, buy the Tamron 75-300mm lens and some filters on amazon for a total around $120, but I am open to input, as I have no experience with Tamron products, nor do I have any experience buying used photography accessories online.

I have a Sony Alpha 300 with the 18-70mm lens and I really want a new zoom lens to play with.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2010)

Taken with my iPhone 4, not bad I think


----------



## AKlass (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm heading to the beach in about 2 hours, packed this guy and ready to shoot! Film FTW!!!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Taken with my iPhone 4, not bad I think
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100814/IMG_0071.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100814/IMG_0073.jpg



You do know that anytime you post a raw iPhone picture, people can get the coordinates of where it was taken through an EXIF viewer right? Always gotta keep that in mind, esp. when the photo subject may be incriminating. 

http://regex.info/exif.cgi?url=http://img.techpowerup.org/100814/IMG_0071.jpg


----------



## BazookaJoe (Aug 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Taken with my iPhone 4, not bad I think



I am a bit of an iProduct h8er, but I must admit - for a cellphone camera, thats pretty damn reasonable.

Knocks my Nokia on it's ass for sure 



burtram said:


> What's your guys' opinion on buying a lens used or refurbished, online?



Well it IS quite possible to restore a lens to near brand new condition if you know what you are doing - but the problem is when you buy a restored lens you have no real idea if the person who restored it DID know what they where doing - it's a bit of a risk, but it can save you a few bucks if you get lucky.


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 14, 2010)

burtram said:


> What's your guys' opinion on buying a lens used or refurbished, online? I can get the Sony 55-200mm lens if I buy used for $104, $140 for a Sony 75-300mm as a refurb or I could get the Tamron 75-300mm for $90 used. Now, being unemployed, I don't have much to spend.
> 
> My current thought of purchase is, buy the Tamron 75-300mm lens and some filters on amazon for a total around $120, but I am open to input, as I have no experience with Tamron products, nor do I have any experience buying used photography accessories online.
> 
> I have a Sony Alpha 300 with the 18-70mm lens and I really want a new zoom lens to play with.



If it's the same Tamron I bought, it is really good from 70 - 200 at f8. Gets soft when you go longer. And autofocus is pretty slow. As for refurbished, stick to the reputable suppliers like Adorama or B&H.


----------



## burtram (Aug 15, 2010)

A quickie from work today. Been trying to take example photos with my sister camera so I can sell it for her.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 15, 2010)

burtram said:


> A quickie from work today. Been trying to take example photos with my sister camera so I can sell it for her.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/MasterTiesel/TPU/IMG_3867a.jpg



Awesome picture


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 16, 2010)

Result of boredom. Tell meh what you think?


----------



## BazookaJoe (Aug 16, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Result of boredom. Tell meh what you think?
> 
> http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/1561/yellpurp.jpg



Showoff! 

I'd love to try and take a similar shot - but our money is so boring, and well .. poorly made - it's impossible for me to compete by default.


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 16, 2010)

my new t2i








and just having fun


----------



## bogmali (Oct 12, 2010)

Playing with my 2 month old T1i.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

Very nice shots Bogmali


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice pics gents.
A few from a recent wedding. Sadly as I've been doing mostly portrait stuff, don't have much else to submit. Will have to rectify that soon!!


----------



## gvblake22 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey there photography and Photoshop gurus!  I've been trying to figure out what you call this effect and how it would be created in Photoshop.  It's sort-of a Borderlands art style, but I want to mimic this simplified style using real photos.  Something like what they've done with the staff photos on this page or how they made those "animated" Charles Schwab commercials.

Anyone out there know what this effect is called (or commonly referred to) and how to do it?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 18, 2010)

gvblake22 said:


> Hey there photography and Photoshop gurus!  I've been trying to figure out what you call this effect and how it would be created in Photoshop.  It's sort-of a Borderlands art style, but I want to mimic this simplified style using real photos.  Something like what they've done with the staff photos on this page or how they made those "animated" Charles Schwab commercials.
> 
> Anyone out there know what this effect is called (or commonly referred to) and how to do it?



I'm not a photographer, but I know what it's called for games:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cel-shaded_animation


----------



## gvblake22 (Oct 18, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I'm not a photographer, but I know what it's called for games:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cel-shaded_animation


Exactly!  Thanks for that.  A quick search using the proper name revealed a surprisingly simple process to achieve the effect.  Thanks!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 18, 2010)

Here are a few I took on a golf cart ride yesterday:


----------



## gvblake22 (Oct 19, 2010)

Just thought I would post a quick trial of the Cel-shading effect.  
Original:





Cel-shaded:





It worked really well on the gravel and rocks in the background, decent on the flowers, and not very well on the spines and dark details inside the plant.  I'm sure a little more patience and tinkering with the settings could yield better results, but I thought this was pretty good for a first run!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2010)

gvblake22 said:


> Exactly!  Thanks for that.  A quick search using the proper name revealed a surprisingly simple process to achieve the effect.  Thanks!



Good tutorial link.  Bookmarked.

Here's the hard-edged version, if you want to give it a shot. http://www.biorust.com/tutorials/detail/159/en/


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## majestic12 (Dec 16, 2010)

Fishing with the in-laws.  This picture was taken with my phone!  Japan is great...


----------



## gvblake22 (Dec 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Good tutorial link.  Bookmarked.
> 
> Here's the hard-edged version, if you want to give it a shot. http://www.biorust.com/tutorials/detail/159/en/


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 18, 2010)

I can finally join this thread
Bought a Canon Rebel EOS XS. Just starting to play around with it. I am actually reading the manual






I have a lot of learning to do


----------



## BazookaJoe (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow - I'm LONG overdue for a post... 

Let see If i can cook up anything interesting over the weekend.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 21, 2010)

I was lucky to have a clear tonight for the Eclipse; however it was 0 F (-18 C). This was the best I could get:










Using the Cannon EF-S 55-250mm lens.
It was too damn cold to try and get better pics

Ahh - Aki the dog:


----------



## bogmali (Dec 21, 2010)

Trying to gauge my next purchase so what is everybody using lens wise? Portrait, walk-around, or professional photo work? Just throw out some suggestions. What I have is this so far:

1.Canon T1i bundled with a crappy 18-55mm.
2. Canon EFS  55-250mm (bought this 2 months ago)
3. Canon 17-85mm USM IS (currently my walkaround lens).


----------



## BazookaJoe (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm in the wrong hemisphere for the Red moon :\


----------



## HammerON (Dec 26, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Trying to gauge my next purchase so what is everybody using lens wise? Portrait, walk-around, or professional photo work? Just throw out some suggestions. What I have is this so far:
> 
> 1.Canon T1i bundled with a crappy 18-55mm.
> 2. Canon EFS  55-250mm (bought this 2 months ago)
> ...



I have those same lenses for my Canon EOS Rebel XS. So far I really like the 18-55mm lens, just need to get some filters for it and the other lens. Went to Anchorage to see family (about 150 miles north of Kenai) and took some pictures on the way. It was anywhere from 0 F to -10 F depending how high I was in the mountain pass. Anyways - took some pics:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2010)

@hammer, that's beautiful man!  Awesome scenery.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 26, 2010)

I took this couple days after we had that snowstorm last month.


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 31, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Trying to gauge my next purchase so what is everybody using lens wise? Portrait, walk-around, or professional photo work? Just throw out some suggestions. What I have is this so far:
> 
> 1.Canon T1i bundled with a crappy 18-55mm.
> 2. Canon EFS  55-250mm (bought this 2 months ago)
> ...



Have the same exact setup except the 17-85. Have a 50mm f/1.8 for portraits instead. The main thing is what do you like to photograph, and what do you feel you are lacking?

Oh, and seeing I forgot to post these when I did them some time ago, this was me playing aroung with off camera flash and that crappy 18-55 lens. The other pic is in the hardware closeups thread.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Happy New Year and i just bought a new Canon RC-6 Remote and i need to buy a tripod i have been looking at Sunpak's with the pistol grip the SUNPAK 620-523-CFT-PX2 Carbon Fiber Tripod they look really good and i went to BB messed with one and it was nice but they were sold out and can't find it near me. it was on sale for $159... newegg has it for $300 anyone know a place that sells it or another good tripod?

Here's a couple pics! Couple of these were on the local news.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry for dub. but im thinking of buying this in next couple hours anyone have one? or used it? know of any other for around same price? I think im going to buy it from BHPhoto


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 1, 2011)

May i join this club? i have SLR nikon D90 with 50mm-200mm and 50mm lenses...

taken these pics around sheffield city


----------



## HammerON (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice pics and welcome to the club


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 1, 2011)

Sheffield is a beautiful place.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just got my new tripod in!! got the Sunpak Pro 523PX and it came with a pistol grip and3way photo/video head!


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 7, 2011)

Took a few pictures of my brothers guitar, only one I'm happy with was 






http://freaksavior.org/ltd-portfolio/music


----------



## HammerON (Jan 7, 2011)

Why does he look so happy

Sweet strat


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 8, 2011)

Trust me, that is him being VERY happy


----------



## HammerON (Jan 9, 2011)

Went out to my parent's summer home on the Kenai river about 45 minutes from where I live. Beautiful day but the sun was already getting ready to set:


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 9, 2011)

this the thread what i am looking for, i was confused about camera chose, guys advice for best camera under 500$, on amazon please cuz it's low cost chipping to me, thanx


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 9, 2011)

There aren't too many DSLRs on Amazon sub $500, I have seen the same kits cheaper.  Hard to go wrong with Canon or Nikon, some like Sony, but I prefer to stick with the two war horses.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CBKJGG/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## HammerON (Jan 9, 2011)

I really like my Canon Rebel EOS XS. Bought it on the Egg for $499:
Canon EOS Rebel XS Black 10.10 MP 2.5" 230K LCD Di...

Also bought another lens for it. But the pictures I have been posting recently were taken with the Canon. Sill learning though

Oh, here is the Amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CBKJGG/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 9, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> There aren't too many DSLRs on Amazon sub $500, I have seen the same kits cheaper.  Hard to go wrong with Canon or Nikon, some like Sony, but I prefer to stick with the two war horses.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CBKJGG/?tag=tec06d-20





HammerON said:


> I really like my Canon Rebel EOS XS. Bought it on the Egg for $499:
> Canon EOS Rebel XS Black 10.10 MP 2.5" 230K LCD Di...
> 
> Also bought another lens for it. But the pictures I have been posting recently were taken with the Canon. Sill learning though
> ...




make it around 700$, but only for something really worth i mean like 30% more quality than 500% cameras


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 10, 2011)

so i see one many people use it but it's around 630$, so is this one have too much quality than older one

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0012YA85A/?tag=tec06d-20

i mean better than this one u tell me about it before
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CBKJGG/?tag=tec06d-20


thanx


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 13, 2011)

guys seems im extreme noob in professional cameras and SLR's, i have some info's about cameras but no dam idea about SLR, so any simple guide make me chose right SLR for me, thanx a lot


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 14, 2011)

Well i have a Canon T2i (with 18-135mm)and i just love it! But its probably out of your price range. Here is a list of all the beginner cameras from Canon. Starts with the XS < T1i < T2i < 60D Now the XS is the basic it will still get you great pictures but it is getting a little dated the T1i is meant to replace the XS and the T2i is to replace the XSi and the 60D is the start of the what i call pro grade dslr 
now i must say that dslr are a investment and are meant to last i will be keeping my body for years to come and just upgrade lenses. 

I do not consider my self a pro or anything but i love to take pictures. Here are great websites to find reviews dpreview.com and good deals at B&H


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 15, 2011)

The Nikon alternative is the D3100.
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikond3100/page19.asp
Pentax Sony and Olympus also make good SLRS. Canon and Nikon have the advantage of being the 2 big manufacturers so more lenses and more users. But honestly any of these can take good photos. My advice is go hold the cameras and see how they feel. Don't get too caught up in the specs.

For the record I have owned and used both a Nikon D5000 and a Canon T1i. Both very good cameras with each having advantages and disadvantages. I'm currently saving for a Nikon D7000 because while the T1i was a great camera, it was too small for my hands and it was irritating.

EDIT: Would this kit work for you? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ANSFDC/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 22, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Well i have a Canon T2i (with 18-135mm)and i just love it! But its probably out of your price range. Here is a list of all the beginner cameras from Canon. Starts with the XS < T1i < T2i < 60D Now the XS is the basic it will still get you great pictures but it is getting a little dated the T1i is meant to replace the XS and the T2i is to replace the XSi and the 60D is the start of the what i call pro grade dslr
> now i must say that dslr are a investment and are meant to last i will be keeping my body for years to come and just upgrade lenses.
> 
> I do not consider my self a pro or anything but i love to take pictures. Here are great websites to find reviews dpreview.com and good deals at B&H





King Wookie said:


> The Nikon alternative is the D3100.
> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikond3100/page19.asp
> Pentax Sony and Olympus also make good SLRS. Canon and Nikon have the advantage of being the 2 big manufacturers so more lenses and more users. But honestly any of these can take good photos. My advice is go hold the cameras and see how they feel. Don't get too caught up in the specs.
> 
> ...




i see the Canon T1i is very good deal, with regular SLR cost only 650$ from amazon 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001XURPQS/?tag=tec06d-20, 
the D3100 is very cool and i find this with regular SLR and extraKIT for 670 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ANSFDC/?tag=tec06d-20

so which one better the d3100 or the T1i, they are almost same price im confusing


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 29, 2011)

Picture of our little dude. Nikon D40 w/ Nikkor 35mm 1.8f


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cool


----------



## HammerON (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got me a Pentax X90. Snapped this out the back.






And this one. I have cropped this snap down a bit.






And another taken less than five minutes ago using my tripod and on AV mode Manual. I have a lot to learn about photography.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 30, 2011)

Great shots mate looks like your getting the  hang of it.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't think I ever posted this one. I'm sure everyone has at least one of these, mirror self portrait.





Nikon D40 w/ Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5 - 5.6 AF-S DX (stock kit lens)

So, why do I have such a giddy look on my face you may ask? Well.. my wife was in the shower and I was trying to be sneaky. 

And, more PC hardware for the thread.


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 15, 2011)

Add me to the list, just picked up a Canon Rebel EOS t2i yesterday... Experience with them is very limited (yesterday and today) so far. This picture is my favorite I've shot so far, it's a side shot of my daughter pondering away. 

edit: Any lens suggestions you guys could suggest for a begginer? Are Tamron lenses comparable to Canon at all? Looking on amazon and some of the similar lenses are priced a lot cheaper, just wondering if they would be a decent enough quality for a beginner.


----------



## majestic12 (Feb 15, 2011)

Not sure if I had submitted any of these or not -oh well... here they are anyway!  The picture of Fujisan was taken with my phone, while the others were taken with my Panasonic DMC-FZ18.


----------



## burtram (Feb 15, 2011)

Possible to get that first one in a higher res? would make for a nice wallpaper, say, 1920x1080?


----------



## majestic12 (Feb 15, 2011)

burtram said:


> Possible to get that first one in a higher res? would make for a nice wallpaper, say, 1920x1080?
















Here are a few -the last one is the view from my hotel room!


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 15, 2011)

Are there any lens suggestions out there as a "good" cheap starter lens? The one that came with the camera is an 18-55mm with IS, I was looking at the 75-300mm cannon telephoto lens with USM or the 55-250mm with IS... Anyone have any experience with either of those lenses, and overall thoughts on them?


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 16, 2011)

Same pictures but this is original




This is edited


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 16, 2011)

sexy i want one


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey guys does anyone know if the Canon T1i or T2i will stream live? I'm debating a YT tech channel and thinking of adding a dimension by a live stream.

Any thoughts?  Other suggestions?  I've looked at both of the Canon's specifically for nice lens alternatives(macro for upclose review work and tele for general zoom).


----------



## erixx (Feb 19, 2011)

Haven't seen this thread before... Very nice! I am a low level amateur... Have Olympus SP800UZ
Comes with [ib] software, that looks nice but...  Do you recommend it or is it just free rubbish?


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 19, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Hey guys does anyone know if the Canon T1i or T2i will stream live? I'm debating a YT tech channel and thinking of adding a dimension by a live stream.
> 
> Any thoughts?  Other suggestions?  I've looked at both of the Canon's specifically for nice lens alternatives(macro for upclose review work and tele for general zoom).



I'm not 100% sure but I would venture and say no.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 19, 2011)

Any DSLR's stream?


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 19, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Any DSLR's stream?



http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=951927

As I thoguth, 7d might but honestly, get a video camera for that, an SLR is for photos


----------



## HammerON (Mar 3, 2011)

March bump for a great thread!!!
Vacationing in Phoenix and took some pics:






Arizona is a contrast to Alaska!!!

Bird pics:









Humming birds are freak'n cool


----------



## Wile E (Mar 4, 2011)

I have to admit, I do not like birds, but I love watching Hummingbirds.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 4, 2011)

Gilletter said:


> Add me to the list, just picked up a Canon Rebel EOS t2i yesterday... Experience with them is very limited (yesterday and today) so far. This picture is my favorite I've shot so far, it's a side shot of my daughter pondering away.
> 
> edit: Any lens suggestions you guys could suggest for a begginer? Are Tamron lenses comparable to Canon at all? Looking on amazon and some of the similar lenses are priced a lot cheaper, just wondering if they would be a decent enough quality for a beginner.
> 
> snip





Gilletter said:


> Are there any lens suggestions out there as a "good" cheap starter lens? The one that came with the camera is an 18-55mm with IS, I was looking at the 75-300mm cannon telephoto lens with USM or the 55-250mm with IS... Anyone have any experience with either of those lenses, and overall thoughts on them?



Hey, noticed your posts got ignored so I thought I'd help! 

Heres a rather good review of the T2i:

http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Canon_EOS_550D_Rebel_T2i/


Nice video review here too:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpxqF5YuNQc


There is a kit lens, 18-135mm lens that took some pretty decent shots in that review. I think I'm gonna start with that kit lens and go to a nice 60-100mm macro lens when I'm ready. 

Have you used the software at all? The video review shows some pretty cool interface w/it.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 5, 2011)

Got a better shot of the hummingbird:


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice hummer shot.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

Standby for pictures of my new car! Picking it up tomorrow  Planning to do a photo shoot of it sometime next week in Malibu!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 5, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Very nice hummer shot.



Have been taking pictures of them all this week at my parent's house in Sun Lakes, AZ. Tried many different settings and took a lot of pictures to end up with just a couple I like. We don't have them in Alaska, but I will try to get some nice pics of eagles when I get back home



DanishDevil said:


> Standby for pictures of my new car! Picking it up tomorrow  Planning to do a photo shoot of it sometime next week in Malibu!


 
Might it be a BMW??? Can't wait


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

Not going to be another Bimmer, but it's still going to be German...hmm...didn't even think about my avatar when deciding to go for it...whatever. Any guesses on what it is?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 5, 2011)

Audi?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

Closer. Bed time. Getting to the dealership at 9AM tomorrow.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 5, 2011)

I got a picture of some lightning my first time to try it out, i found out that the light from my computer created  a reflection in my window


----------



## burtram (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's a couple for you guys:





With a bit of photoshop to make it more dramatic.

Or less dramatic but very pretty:


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 15, 2011)

i have got nikon d40 body only and look for 18-55 VR / AF lens on amazon, guys please anyone tell me is there is any different between these lenses are they same product, are all of them made by nikon which nikon call nikkor ??? it's big different in prices !!!! 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I02290/?tag=tec06d-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ODSB0U/?tag=tec06d-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003QKUI7G/?tag=tec06d-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ZMCILW/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## HammerON (Mar 15, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Closer. Bed time. Getting to the dealership at 9AM tomorrow.



Still waiting for the pics of your new car...




hayder.master said:


> i have got nikon d40 body only and look for 18-55 VR / AF lens on amazon, guys please anyone tell me is there is any different between these lenses are they same product, are all of them made by nikon which nikon call nikkor ??? it's big different in prices !!!!
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I02290/?tag=tec06d-20
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ODSB0U/?tag=tec06d-20
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003QKUI7G/?tag=tec06d-20
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ZMCILW/?tag=tec06d-20



Sorry - I don't know...


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 15, 2011)

Those look like they're all the same lens. 

And as far as pix of my car, life got busy, and it rained so it's dirty LOL


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 15, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Those look like they're all the same lens.
> 
> And as far as pix of my car, life got busy, and it rained so it's dirty LOL


You said german.

No to bmw, 

Volkswagen/audi?
Porsche?
Merc?

Curious to see it myself.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 15, 2011)

You guys are just going to have to wait until I've got some time to give it a bath and take some photos


----------



## suraswami (Mar 15, 2011)

This background lighting was tricky to get the subject as well as background captured with right exposure and light.  Flash ruins the picture.  I couldn't get one right tho.






lol, no tripod, with my shaky hands






Above 2 with Pentax K-2000 SLR.

This one with my Panasonic FZ4, sunset at Seattle.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 15, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> You guys are just going to have to wait until I've got some time to give it a bath and take some photos



Congrats!

Careful with those sexy pics, nothing revealing


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone do any HDR shopping? Sounds easy enough as long as you have the software and patience to make an image look good.


Oh, and by the way I've got a nice present coming Monday morning


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 18, 2011)

Never done anything with HDR. Looking forward to the present.

Side note: anybody who's interested in getting into a DSLR on a budget, let me know. Going to be listing one soon.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 19, 2011)

Well here is another go for the moon i wish i had a bigger lens i can only go 135mm. but tomorrow will be the supermoon so i hope i can get it.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 19, 2011)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110305/Water fountain.jpg



Sweet shot Hammer.......Wallpaperized


----------



## HammerON (Mar 19, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Well here is another go for the moon i wish i had a bigger lens i can only go 135mm. but tomorrow will be the supermoon so i hope i can get it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110318/IMG_2966.1.jpg



Nics shot there


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 19, 2011)

Any last guesses as to what car I got?


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 19, 2011)

danishdevil said:


> any last guesses as to what car i got?



a mk6 gti :d

I vote you stop teasing us though and show us


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 19, 2011)

Some very nice photos in here. Here is one I snapped of my mates dog. She is old and has a face only a mother could love....


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 19, 2011)

I will once I get it washed. Raining this weekend and the car is FILTHY right now. White is not an easy color to keep clean.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 19, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I will once I get it washed. Raining this weekend and the car is FILTHY right now. White is not an easy color to keep clean.



Man, your almost as bad a Mlee on the sig.. lol.. Have to get under your skin somehow!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry guys, I should have just taken pix right when I got it. Hard to go get it washed and do a photoshoot when you're knee deep in your second to last semester at university.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ima say a Ford F-150 Raptor if its filthy


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 20, 2011)

Took a lot at the beach on Jekyll Island today, may upload some others to the nature thread at GN (or here I can't remember where).


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice shots!

Just rained, so I might take some pix for you guys if it stops. That way I can blame the rain on the car's uncleanliness


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2011)

Double D.. I'm going to report you the next time you don't fulfill your promise to us! 

Yes SJ, those are good shots!


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 20, 2011)

No nude pictures :shadedshu ?

Do I have to show you my hairy body and "belly-pack: as a start ?

Seriously, I need to get better at photography, I'm sick of being humiliated in each photography class


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 20, 2011)

Since dd won't post pics of his car. I'll post another of mine.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Since dd won't post pics of his car. I'll post another of mine. http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/1fe6394f.jpg



Nice and Low, the way I like it.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 20, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Since dd won't post pics of his car. I'll post another of mine. http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/1fe6394f.jpg



What lens?  A nice 1.8 would kill that shot. Nice up close Audi logo with faded background.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 20, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Nice and Low, the way I like it.



That's pulling out of my drive way... I would never drive around Houston that low.  I need to measure fenders to see how low it is. 


mlee49 said:


> What lens?  A nice 1.8 would kill that shot. Nice up close Audi logo with faded background.






I actually used my iPhone 4 with HDR to take this picture. I should take another with my real camera


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 21, 2011)

CS5. Took this picture out of a moving car.

Before:





After:


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 25, 2011)

Another glamour shot


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2011)

As promised (exterior shots at least):


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 25, 2011)

It's still dirty.. so why couldn't you get it faster? 

Looks good DD. Thought you'd have a Black/blue one instead of white..


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2011)

It JUST stopped raining for the past week, give me a break! 

Oh I've got a whole story on how I obtained this car. I'll type it out in a bit here, gotta check other forums for a few.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 25, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> It JUST stopped raining for the past week, give me a break!
> 
> Oh I've got a whole story on how I obtained this car. I'll type it out in a bit here, gotta check other forums for a few.



Break... the rain would make a MUCH better Picture then the sun... Just saying... 

I'll read it.. 

At my niece's birthday


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2011)

I wanted a manual base model 4-door GTI. Manual for obvious reasons, 4 door because I think the car looks better and is more useful, and a base model because I have my phone for navigation, and nothing else really seemed worth the money. 

Throughout the week prior to purchase, my step dad had some old coworkers run dealer locates on cars that matched what I wanted. We checked on Friday, and there were 4 base 4-door M/T GTI's in California. My original color preference was Shadow Blue (google it, gorgeous color - it's BMW's Interlagos Blue), then Carbon Steel Grey (very dark metallic), then Candy White, United Grey (medium), and I didn't want black or red (too easy to scratch, too easy to get a ticket and a little too "Ferrari" for a $25k car). 

So, we set up a time of between 9 and 10AM on Saturday to come in, check out the car we picked out (Carbon Steel Grey base 4-door M/T), sign the papers, put in our deposit, and drive off. We get there, after about 20 minutes of finding somebody who knows about what we had worked out (our contact hadn't showed up yet), we go to see the car. It's black. After another half hour of trying to piece together what the fuck happened, our contact finally shows up. 

Long story short, they traded the Carbon Steel Grey for the black on Friday night (the day we had called to officially reserve the car) and now that was the only base 4-door M/T GTI in California. The other three (including "my" car) were gone.

I did not want black. It doesn't contrast enough with the car's trim pieces, it's bound to get dinged sooner or later at a university campus in LA county, and I prefer more interesting colors anyway. I then started going through my mind: What do I want to give up? Should I check out a 2-door? Sat in one, had to practically snap my arm off to get the seatbelt on. That's no good, how about the DSG (dual clutch SMG)? Of course, they didn't have a GTI DSG, but I drove a Golf turbodiesel DSG. Hated every bit of it. Went onto a freeway onramp in 2nd running it to about 3k RPM, stepped on it once I straightened out to fly onto the freeway, and it upshifted on me without command while I was in "manual" mode. Hell no. Okay, let's see if they can put me in one package up from base and give me the same deal. Before that, let's see what color options we have on a 4-door Sunroof M/T GTI. 

The Sunroof package comes with a sunroof (duh), a touchscreen radio with 6 CD changer (haven't used a CD in over 5 years, and it's resistive touch, blah), heated seats (would be nice, but wasn't going to pay $2,100 for heated seats), and steering wheel mounted controls (meh, not a big deal). They found a Shadow Blue and United Grey matching that description. They got a hold of both dealerships while I sat in a Sunroof package GTI. Santa Monica already had a buyer lined up for the Shadow Blue, so we decided to work on numbers for the United Grey. We walked away after about 3 hours with a promise that they would have the United Grey detailed and ready to go by 6PM that night. 

Right after we got home 45 minutes later, we got a call. The United Grey was gone. BUT, they found a Candy White with the same configuration. I asked them if they had 100% confirmed that they could get the car, because "my" first AND second car had been sold within 24 hours. They gave me their word, and said that 6PM was still on. 

Got to the dealership at 6PM, and there she was. Protection package thrown in as well (GTI Monster Mats (red GTI logo, 3D honeycomb design rubber mats made for winter), CarGo Trunk System (kinda neat, trunk mat with little angled velcro standoffs made to keep stuff in place under the hatch, I'll post pics later), and mud flaps. Aside from a small scratch on the plastic covering the tach, it was mint. I got a better deal than almost anybody else could, and I worked out that I would put down $1,000, pay half the monthly taxed, and for my gas, and my parents would pick up the other half of the payment, insurance, and put $3,000 down. Off I went in my 3rd car ever, driving a brand spankin' new Candy White Sunroof Package 4-door M/T Volkswagen GTI.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 25, 2011)

Damn... nice work out.. Bad to hear about the two choices that flopped..


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2011)

It all happened over spring break too. Needless to say, it wasn't much of a break. But I'm happy with what I came out with  This thing's like a fucking go kart on the road! And I'm coming from a BMW with a V8.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol.. just don't throw out any turtle shells and you'll be all set..


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome to the family  vw/audi 

And I was right  golf gti mk6 (it is a mk6 and not a 5 right?)


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2011)

You are correct. The MKVI is more like a MKV.5 really. Very minor tweaks, but very refined. I must say, I'm truly impressed for a $27k car, especially compared to a $35k BMW. Much better value for your money.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 26, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> You are correct. The MKVI is more like a MKV.5 really. Very minor tweaks, but very refined. I must say, I'm truly impressed for a $27k car, especially compared to a $35k BMW. Much better value for your money.



Nice!! I want an r32 so bad but I'm sticking with my tip a4 for now.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2011)

Wait. They're bringing the Golf R to the US in 2012.




(click to read Autoblog's first drive)

Personally, I don't even know if I would want much more power in my GTI. It's so well balanced as it is, and you really don't need anything a whole lot faster, although the Golf R and R32 I'm sure are beefed up more to handle the extra power. The new Golf R will be a 4 banger like the GTI, but should still be pretty darn beastly. 

The A4 is a nice car too, especially with Quattro. I was originally gunning for a 128i or a 328i, but can't afford one. I think I made the right choice.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 26, 2011)

^^ drools 

I  those. 

I love the quoattro system though, I took the 290 turn to austin (recommended at 25mph) at 60


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2011)

Yup, I pulled that off all the time in my old 540i. The GTI won't be able to do the same because of the front wheel drive, but it's still a fun car. A Golf R would be pretty incredible, though. Then again, if I want all wheel drive I have my girlfriend's X3 to play with.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 26, 2011)

we should probably stop talking about cars in the photo thread.  but that R is FAIL!!!!!!!!! it's a auto!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2011)

It is. They better offer a manual. And this is the clubhouse forum, I think we're good to talk about cars for a bit. It's kinda like half TPU half GN in a sense since posts don't count towards your post count and such.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 26, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> It is. They better offer a manual. And this is the clubhouse forum, I think we're good to talk about cars for a bit. It's kinda like half TPU half GN in a sense since posts don't count towards your post count and such.



True, true. Well I love the body style and the v6, makes it easier to add my hp.  

I'm getting ready to put my wheels on, then i'm not sure what i'm going to do next, my list kind of makes it to where I need to do a bunch of stuff in order to achieve my goal.

Apr tuning
exhaust/high flow cat/downpipe
High pressure fuel pump
New trip computer
Possible coils. 

pics of course will come with each mod.

I need to put my 40d to good use anyway.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice! I leased mine, so it's staying stock save for maybe an auto dimming center rear view w/ garage door opener.


----------



## burtram (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is one from last night. Me and my sister helped this guy get his feast on.





And this guy is just hanging out in the other corner (different spider)


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2011)

Bump - 






Gas rigs:


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 18, 2011)

Not the best shot from a 1.8 but I still like it.
50mm, f/2, 1/1000s @ ISO 100, Canon EOS 40D


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 18, 2011)

2.0 F, 50 mm and good light, hmmm. Think somebody can top that. I will power up my old Olympus (2001) and see if it still works.


----------



## Iceni (Apr 19, 2011)

Sony A450
Sony A200
Konica minolta 7D
Konica minolta 5D
Minolta 9000
Minolta 7000

various lenses mainly primes, But a few zooms as well.

done all sort of pictures, Last set is part of a multi set for a stump grinder! Awesome job title!







Do a few weddings a year as well to keep things ticking over


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 20, 2011)

H&R sport springs on stock s-line shocks.
VMR v718 rims
Goodyear Eagle GT 245/45/19

And before anybody can say it. I know, needs more low! I agree,but only about .5"

All photos at http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/Audi A4/ but for your viewing pleasure.






50mm, f/4, 1/25s @ ISO 100, Canon EOS 40D





50mm, f/4, 1/25s @ ISO 100, Canon EOS 40D





50mm, f/4, 1/40s @ ISO 100, Canon EOS 40D (Not really a good picture.)





50mm, f/4, 1/25s @ ISO 100, Canon EOS 40D





50mm, f/4, 1/25s @ ISO 100, Canon EOS 40D


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2011)

Clean lookin' car, and nice shots.


----------



## Iceni (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice DoF on those car shots. Are you using spot metering to control the white as your getting a nice even tonal sweep on the white.


----------



## majestic12 (Apr 20, 2011)

Took this at a resort last weekend near Kobe.


----------



## Iceni (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice what did you use tho stich it together, and is it a Tadoa Ando waterpark? That man is a concrete genuis. I wish there were some of his buildings locally.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 20, 2011)

Will you let me in the clubhouse please.

Nikon D7000
Nikon D50
Nikon 18-200mm VRII
Sigma 10-20mm
Sigma 30mm

A few photos to kick off:

Venice: Nikon D50, 18-55 kit lens @ 18mm, F/5, 3 sec exposure





St Pauls: Nikon D80, 18-200 @ 50mm, F/11





St Pauls in Snow: Nikon D50, Sigma 30mm, F/16, 5 sec exposure


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice shots! Added


----------



## majestic12 (May 1, 2011)

Iceni said:


> Nice what did you use tho stich it together, and is it a Tadoa Ando waterpark? That man is a concrete genuis. I wish there were some of his buildings locally.



Completely natural shot with no touching up.  Tadao Ando architecture is impressive, but this is not an example of it.  This place is very new (opened up like two weeks before I went there this Spring).


----------



## majestic12 (May 12, 2011)

It's been a little while and I had the itch to share a few more pictures...


----------



## DanishDevil (May 12, 2011)

Those are some hungry monkeys


----------



## burtram (May 27, 2011)

A little visitor in my hallway this evening...





anyone know what kind of spider it is?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2011)

No idea. I've got some pix of a visitor I found last week that I need to post. Couldn't get 'em as clear as that though, nice shot.


----------



## freaksavior (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> http://a.yfrog.com/img615/7672/7nzkp.jpg



Do want that engine (so I can throw it into a much lighter chassis).


----------



## MT Alex (May 28, 2011)

burtram said:


> A little visitor in my hallway this evening...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110527/Spidey.jpg
> 
> anyone know what kind of spider it is?



That is a solpugid, commonly referred to as a pale wind scorpion, or also a sun spider.  Damn aggressive, but no real venom.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/8106459@N07/496736635 
http://fiveprime.org/hivemind/Tags/sunspider

http://ag.arizona.edu/yavapai/anr/hort/byg/archive/solpugid.html
ETA: 


> If you find one in your house, this tells you two things. First, you probably need to replace the weather stripping around your windows and/or doors. Second, you may have an insect pest infestation, such as roaches or termites, which attracted the solpugid to the area to feed.


----------



## chuchnit (May 28, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> That is a solpugid, commonly referred to as a pale wind scorpion, or also a sun spider.  Damn aggressive, but no real venom.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/8106459@N07/496736635
> http://fiveprime.org/hivemind/Tags/sunspider
> ...



Looks like what we called a camel spider in Iraq. I've seen some pics of HUGE ones guys had caught. Most of the ones I saw were no bigger than a pack of cigs. They were very very aggressive though.


----------



## garyinhere (May 28, 2011)

I wanna join! Getting my DSLR this coming week!!! But here are a few from another camera that still look okay.




Here's a weed lols




Been Practicing with macro too... this is a bloom from a cactus




Somehow my son spotted this Horned Lizard or Horny Toad... Neat fact they will squirt blood from glands out of their eyes at predators or humans if you piss them off lol


----------



## burtram (May 28, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> That is a solpugid, commonly referred to as a pale wind scorpion, or also a sun spider.  Damn aggressive, but no real venom.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/8106459@N07/496736635
> http://fiveprime.org/hivemind/Tags/sunspider
> ...



Interesting. well, our house is backed up to a field, with all kinds of wild things in it, so i am not surprised to see something like this waltz in (right under the door that connects the garage to the kitchen).


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2011)

Added!


----------



## burtram (Jun 2, 2011)

majestic12 said:


> It's been a little while and I had the itch to share a few more pictures...
> http://www.head-fi.org/image/id/1454301



Just had to say, Thanks, this image makes an awesome background for my phone (HTC Incredible 2)


----------



## HammerON (Jun 2, 2011)

Add me too please

Canon EOS Rebel XS:


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice lookin' trout you got there 

Added


----------



## HammerON (Jun 2, 2011)

First trout of the year! Too bad my dad caught it and not me
I got skunked on our first fishing trip of the summer.


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 5, 2011)

Got my DSLR and LOVING IT! Here's a few pics from it.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 5, 2011)

Membership please!!!

some of my most recent photos (keep in my mind i don't own any equipment more then £100)(i spend most of my time trying to get better photos out of lower end equipment)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us  (colours a bit too green in this one thanks to wrong setting)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 7, 2011)

more to come


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 7, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/_MG_1345.jpg
> 
> more to come



Rapture?


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 7, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Rapture?



excuse the ignorance, but I don't get it...


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 7, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> excuse the ignorance, but I don't get it...



ahh jst a joke about the end of the world thing that happened May 21st... aka Rapture or when God transforms people to heaven leaving their cloths and stuff


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 7, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> ahh jst a joke about the end of the world thing that happened May 21st... aka Rapture or when God transforms people to heaven leaving their cloths and stuff



I know what the Rapture is suppose to be  I just wasn't sure how it related to the picture of my shoes. 

What I did was take a picture wearing each one and was trying to merge them all together, it ended up not working :'(


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 7, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> What I did was take a picture wearing each one and was trying to merge them all together, it ended up not working :'(



'cause everyone knows you don't wear red loafers after Memorial day  
what Post editing software you use?


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 7, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> 'cause everyone knows you don't wear red loafers after Memorial day
> what Post editing software you use?



lol I wear my red toms a lot. 

I use ps cs5


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 7, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> lol I wear my red toms a lot.
> 
> I use ps cs5



youtube has pretty good tutorials on PS stuff that's where I go when I want to learn something new


----------



## Wile E (Jun 7, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/_MG_1345.jpg
> 
> more to come



Why do you have a picture of a gay guy's closet?


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Membership please!!!
> 
> some of my most recent photos (keep in my mind i don't own any equipment more then £100)(i spend most of my time trying to get better photos out of lower end equipment)



Those pictures are Lovely! Welcome to the club!

Yes please, come in, we are NOT a "show off how much money you have to waste" club - like many others - here it is all about the photo's, not the equipment  - You can take a good photo with almost anything - but all the expensive equipment on earth cant make you a good photographer.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 7, 2011)

HammerON said:


> First trout of the year! Too bad my dad caught it and not me
> I got skunked on our first fishing trip of the summer.



Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 7, 2011)

Tired and grumpy dog





Dad and Aki on the Kenai River:





Me and the dog:


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 7, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Why do you have a picture of a gay guy's closet?



ouch... those are my shoes lol. I'm perfectly straight, I just like having shoes to wear with whatever I want. 

Took these at work with hdr on my iphone. mega bored.



































YAY for swirls and some hard water drying.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 8, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> ouch... those are my shoes lol. I'm perfectly straight, I just like having shoes to wear with whatever I want.
> 
> Took these at work with hdr on my iphone. mega bored.
> 
> ...


You should be ashamed. Men should only have 3 pairs of shoes. Regular, dress, work. Four pairs are allowed in the ways of sandals (or similar open design), if you frequently go swimming outdoors.

Anything more, and your man card is forfeit.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 8, 2011)

Wile E said:


> You should be ashamed. Men should only have 3 pairs of shoes. Regular, dress, work. Four pairs are allowed in the ways of sandals (or similar open design), if you frequently go swimming outdoors.
> 
> Anything more, and your man card is forfeit.



 Running shoes, sandals, 3 pairs of combat boots, work boots, nice boots, nice nikes, cleats, basketball shoes.. 

I fail


----------



## Wile E (Jun 8, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Running shoes, sandals, 3 pairs of combat boots, work boots, nice boots, nice nikes, cleats, basketball shoes..
> 
> I fail



Yes, hand over your man card please.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 8, 2011)

:'(


----------



## Wile E (Jun 8, 2011)

I lol'd


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 8, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> http://sexandthesingledad.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/mancard.jpg
> 
> :'(



Damn i guess that means mine is too.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 8, 2011)

Wile E said:


> You should be ashamed. Men should only have 3 pairs of shoes. Regular, dress, work. Four pairs are allowed in the ways of sandals (or similar open design), if you frequently go swimming outdoors.
> 
> Anything more, and your man card is forfeit.



Amen

I have 1 pair of everyday's; 2 dress(one black one brown); 1 pair of Basketball shoes(strictly for BB); 1 pair of sandals; and a pair of mowing shoes/work boots.

My wife has 40+ pair of shoes that eat up our closet space, it's outta control.


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a pair of boots for the winter, a pair of sneakers for spring and fall, and a pair of flip flops for the summer


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> I have a pair of boots for the winter, a pair of sneakers for spring and fall, and a pair of flip flops for the summer



i only have 2 pairs, as i lost the 3rd


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 9, 2011)

That's a pretty cool shot. did you use aperture depth? can you post the xml of that first shot.


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 9, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> That's a pretty cool shot. did you use aperture depth? can you post the xml of that first shot.



f/9 @ 1/250sec @ 100 ISO... I assume that's what you mean by xml?


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 9, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Yes, hand over your man card please.



I have ONE pair of stinky sandals, and ONE pair of Steel-Toe work boots... How am I doing?

Edit : Although a REAL MAN simply ties a dead skunk to his feet with it's own intestines... Shoes are for City'boys!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2011)

BazookaJoe said:


> I have ONE pair of stinky sandals, and ONE pair of Steel-Toe work boots... How am I doing?
> 
> Edit : Although a REAL MAN simply ties a dead skunk to his feet with it's own intestines... Shoes are for City'boys!



You can have their man cards.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 10, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> f/9 @ 1/250sec @ 100 ISO... I assume that's what you mean by xml?



Nope, but close enough.


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 10, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Nope, but close enough.



k well what does it mean?


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 10, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> k well what does it mean?



well i had the name wrong, its XMP not XML lul



Can't figure out how to actually get the xmp file in here

So i'll do the next best thing.


----------



## gumpty (Jun 10, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> well i had the name wrong, its XMP not XML lul
> 
> View attachment 42516
> Can't figure out how to actually get the xmp file in here
> ...



I thought that was the EXIF data?


----------



## burtram (Jun 10, 2011)

Just purchased a "Minolta Maxxum 50mm f/1.7 AF Prime Lens" for my camera online, should be fun. I'll post pics (of it, and with it) when it gets here (eventually).

In the meantime, here's a couple from my new phone (HTC Incredible 2)
Trying to do things with it, I don't think I am supposed to do with a phone camera... Decent Macro-ish shots










This one looks better scaled down. At 100%, you can see the limitations of the phones' camera.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 10, 2011)

gumpty said:


> I thought that was the EXIF data?



probably. I just wanted to know the settings lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, it is referred to as EXIF data. There's an extension for Firefox that allows you to right click and view EXIF data on any picture online, pretty cool.

HTC's phone cameras are really incredible (see wat i did thar?) and I've taken some pretty nice shots with my Incredible 1.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 25, 2011)

Love the first pic.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 27, 2011)

Went out to the track today and took some pictures when I wasn't running.

I'm not super happy with them but they will work. I need a better lens for this. 
























































In order as you see them
Viper ACR 
Audi S4
Porsche Carrera S (both silver and red)
Audi S4 & Honda S2000
Ferrari italia 458
Mazda Miata
Ferrari italia 458 and viper again 
Last from right to left (closest to furtherst)
Porsche Carrera ( I don't think this was an S) BMW m3, Audi a4, Subaru WRX STI


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 27, 2011)

/ drool
/ boner
/ jealousy

I need to get my GTI on the track soon.


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 27, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Went out to the track today and took some pictures when I wasn't running.
> 
> I'm not super happy with them but they will work. I need a better lens for this.
> 
> ...



Seems like your using auto? ~ The sky is very bright and tricking your cam to underexpose the object in focus... Might go with shutter priority since you are shooting moving cars as well (great panning shots that way)  and also think about getting a graduated filter... you can put this filter effect on in PP but always nice to have one on hand anyways... PP effect: I lowered the noise and adjusted contrast and also put a graduated filter on the sky. You might keep the rule of thirds in mind when composing your shots, they are great but I think recomposing them would really make em snap!  What lens you using?


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 28, 2011)

Some of them were auto, some of them were in sport, and some where manual. It was over 100 degrees and super bright that day. I have a difficult time in super bright and super low light, that's definetly my weakness.

I am still using the kit lense, I should buy something else for it but i'm about to buy an intercooler for the hot houston weather.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 3, 2011)

Bump:
Me




Dad





Eagle


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice shots Heath!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 4, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Bump:
> Me
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110703/Fish 1.jpg
> Dad
> ...



Careful buddy, your hair is starting to get to hippy length. Just a friendly reminder. We wouldn't want anybody mistaking you for one.


----------



## burtram (Jul 4, 2011)

here's my new toy:









it's been a lot o fun to use so far, though I haven't taken a lot of photos with it yet. Here's one from the other day:


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 4, 2011)

holy picture size batman!!!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 5, 2011)

I lol'd


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 5, 2011)

Here some 4th of July photos from our personal show.



























And the big boomers at the end


----------



## HammerON (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice pics


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 6, 2011)

Dog. One of my first pics with my new Canon T2i.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 6, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Dog. One of my first pics with my new Canon T2i.



I shoot with a T2i and I like it a ton. Great camera, does everything I need, plus some.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 11, 2011)

Been working on a few from Lookout Mountain and Ruby Falls in Chattanooga, TN.

An attempt at a tilt-shift effect.





1970's filter.





I'll be posting a few others as I finish up with them.


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 11, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Been working on a few from Lookout Mountain and Ruby Falls in Chattanooga, TN.
> 
> An attempt at a tilt-shift effect.
> 
> ...


I absolutely love this pic and started looking up how to do this effect... what lens are you using and on what cam body?


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow I really like that tilt shift effect looks great.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 12, 2011)

Not real good with the post editing but


----------



## burtram (Jul 13, 2011)

More random pics with my new lens and a couple magnifiers.


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 13, 2011)

burtram said:


> More random pics with my new lens and a couple magnifiers.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110712/DSC02308.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110712/DSC02317.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110712/DSC02320.jpg



nice just got my Minolta beer can lens took it out yesterday lovin it so far... what lens ya get?


----------



## burtram (Jul 13, 2011)

Minolta Maxxum 50mm f/1.7 AF Prime Lens


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 14, 2011)

Is that the first ever photograph of a walrus attacking a human?

Nice pics, Gary.


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 14, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Is that the first ever photograph of a walrus attacking a human?
> 
> Nice pics, Gary.



coo coo ca choo mother F*cker


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 14, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> A few from my new Minolta beercan
> 
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6131/5934884691_04282d4976_b.jpg



That's a really really cool picture!


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 14, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> That's a really really cool picture!



thanks she complained cause it took me several attempts to get it she got a ton of water up her nose


----------



## HammerON (Jul 14, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> A few from my new Minolta beercan
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6011/5934890085_a46a214e42_b.jpg
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6014/5935448616_b821779daf_b.jpg
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6147/5935451008_6128e49128_b.jpg
> ...



Great pics


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2011)

Definitely awesome shots!


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 14, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> thanks she complained cause it took me several attempts to get it she got a ton of water up her nose



I would imagine swinging her hair back like that and getting the water to fly everywhere lols. Again looks great man.  You should post the data on it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool shots!


----------



## HammerON (Jul 21, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Rodeo is in town for the next week got a first batch of photo's. Hope you like them!
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6003/5958998002_5e932262fe_b.jpg
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6002/5958433463_c4c2e1d1c8_b.jpg
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6126/5958989348_b590822e9e_b.jpg
> ...



Freak'n amazing!!!
Those are some great shots


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 25, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> I absolutely love this pic and started looking up how to do this effect... what lens are you using and on what cam body?


Nikon D50 with stock 18-55mm lens. You do the effect in photoshop with lens blur gradients. To the best of my knowledge you can't do it mechanically with our modern cameras. Just look up a tut for how to do it online.


A few new shots of the new whip, an '01 Seville:















Random from boredom earlier:


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 25, 2011)

Car looks very clean!


----------



## HammerON (Jul 26, 2011)

I love fishing in Alaska


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 26, 2011)

I just have to say, nice catch


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2011)

oooooh nice shot there hammerman


----------



## gumpty (Jul 28, 2011)

^^^ cool picture, The Don.

Definitely a post-apocalyptic feel to it.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 29, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oooooh nice shot there hammerman
> 
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/964482a228a.jpg/



That is a properly awesome shot. Great job.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2011)

will see if i can get a better shot tonight


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## mlee49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice, ever shoot in HDR?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2011)

cant shoot directly in HDR, its an old EOS 30D, i just use the AEB settings -2-0-+2 then put them together in photo matrix, and tonemap the shit out of it


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ah, so that is what you did with this last shot then?

Very nice shot and touchup.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2011)

simply love those rodeo shots


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome shots Gary!


----------



## burtram (Aug 2, 2011)

Still need to get a tripod so I can take better shots at night, spider one came a bit out of focus and a few spots in my sunset one were a bit out of focus as well, oh well.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 2, 2011)

Discovered Fro Knows Photo.com, thousands of videos and tutorials. Tons of giveaways for some sweet gear:

http://froknowsphoto.com/

Youtube site:
http://www.youtube.com/user/JaredPolin


----------



## Iceni (Aug 3, 2011)

*Add me.*

Add me please.

the latest shots i have taken.

sony A450 all on a 28mm f2.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Iceni (Aug 3, 2011)

cheers


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 6, 2011)

its blurry, but i really love it somehow


----------



## HammerON (Aug 6, 2011)

Pretty cool


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 7, 2011)

First half in my opinion are a tad dark.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 7, 2011)

Gary, what is your method for getting such crystal clear photos of fast-moving subjects? Also, what camera are you using? All of your shots always look absolutely brilliant.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 7, 2011)

Probably well-lit (because it's day time) and an uber-fast shutter speed.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 7, 2011)

Definitely a fast shutter, that's how the pictures are clear while they move around.


----------



## garyinhere (Aug 8, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> First half in my opinion are a tad dark.


TY I adjusted my monitor two days ago and don't like how it's acting and am trying to get it back in specs!


Soylent Joe said:


> Gary, what is your method for getting such crystal clear photos of fast-moving subjects? Also, what camera are you using? All of your shots always look absolutely brilliant.


Lots of luck! I use a large aperture or f/ stop on well lit days. The pictures taken at the Jr. Rodeo were pretty easy due to overcast which created very even lighting. Then I set the shutter to continuous and just let her rip while the action is taking place. The camera I use ATM is a Sony alpha 100. I like the alpha mounts because they use the same alpha mount as Minolta and Minolta len's are really good and affordable. I use Minolta lens' exculisively because I can't afford the Karl Zies lol 


DanishDevil said:


> Probably well-lit (because it's day time) and an uber-fast shutter speed.


It was overcast but very bright which allowed for a reasonably fast shutter speed with a wide aperature due to the extremely even lighting. Most of the pictures were @ 1/400~ 1/500 of a sec.


freaksavior said:


> Definitely a fast shutter, that's how the pictures are clear while they move around.


The tricky part is actually keeping auto focus while the action is happening. Most people like a little blur in the photo to show movement like a prop on a plane in flight ect. But with decent lighting and setting up f/stop and ISO it was not to difficult. 
Thank you all for the comments!


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd say you saw a neat car Saturday.  
/drool/


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 13, 2011)

Some really powerful shots in there Gary. Hope everyone was all right.


----------



## garyinhere (Aug 13, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Some really powerful shots in there Gary. Hope everyone was all right.



Nobody was hurt but a couple trailer houses had the roofs blown off so the town is trying to figure out how to get them under a roof.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 15, 2011)

Freaksavior is clubhouse specific now. To start off --


----------



## Wile E (Aug 15, 2011)

Foldable tabletop Lightbox with lights on sale at Yugster today for $28 + s&h:

http://www.yugster.com/default.aspx


----------



## burtram (Aug 15, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Foldable tabletop Lightbox with lights on sale at Yugster today for $28 + s&h:
> 
> http://www.yugster.com/default.aspx



Dang, I'd get one, but I don't have money to spend at the moment. (I already spent what I could, on pre-ordering Red Orchestra 2) 

Anyway, here's a photo dump from the other weekend, lots of flowers from the wedding and then on the way home, I saw an awesome restored VW.































Taken with my Sony A300 and Minolta 50mm f/1.7 lens


----------



## Iceni (Aug 16, 2011)

Got to love the 50mm F1.7 minolta prime. That and the 28mm F2.0 are the only 2 lenses i need.

How do you find the autofocus on the A300? I have the A450 and i have to watch it like a hawk as it seems to love focusing on anything with a straight edge. It's a royal PITA if i have a subject set forward of something like a wall.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone familiar with Lightroom? Here's some video's on basic workflow if anyone's interested:

http://froknowsphoto.com/lightroom-workflow-basics-importing-photos-part-2/


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 16, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Anyone familiar with Lightroom? Here's some video's on basic workflow if anyone's interested:
> 
> http://froknowsphoto.com/lightroom-workflow-basics-importing-photos-part-2/



My ex girlfriends mom loved ps light room. I've used it a few times, tis a great program.


----------



## burtram (Aug 16, 2011)

Iceni said:


> Got to love the 50mm F1.7 minolta prime. That and the 28mm F2.0 are the only 2 lenses i need.
> 
> How do you find the autofocus on the A300? I have the A450 and i have to watch it like a hawk as it seems to love focusing on anything with a straight edge. It's a royal PITA if i have a subject set forward of something like a wall.



The auto focus overall is okay, it does try and focus on seemingly random things sometimes, but i usually set which region to focus on and i can get it to focus on what i want.

What i really want now, is one of the newer alphas so i can shoot video, and still be able to use the lenses i already have.



			
				mlee49 said:
			
		

> Anyone familiar with Lightroom? Here's some video's on basic workflow if anyone's interested:
> 
> http://froknowsphoto.com/lightroom-w...photos-part-2/



I use it for most of my color/tone corrections before i bring it into photoshop and crop/resize etc. It's a great replacement for the app that came with my camera. Only real reason i switched, the app i had doesn't work in a 64-bit environment at all, it made my computer lockup as soon as it would launch; so as soon as i unstialled it, everything was fine again.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 18, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice shots Gary, I like the one with the old windmill in the center with all the new ones surrounding.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice shots man


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 21, 2011)

More iphone pics. I should carry my dslr with me more. 
















And after I had two shots of tequila and three of these I was done. Hugging my beer.




Iphone doesn't take the best photos but I really like the first photo.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks really similar to my little sister's old bearded dragon, cool!


----------



## repman244 (Aug 23, 2011)

I usually don't upload my pictures, but decided to do a few.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 24, 2011)

repman244 said:


> I usually don't upload my pictures, but decided to do a few.
> 
> [url]http://img851.imageshack.us/img851/516/dsc5843xh.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Awesome


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 24, 2011)

Stars are extremely hard to take good pictures of, nice job!


----------



## repman244 (Aug 25, 2011)

@garyinhere The 4th picture is really nice, good job!

One of my older ones:


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 25, 2011)

Get one like that of a spider, and we can get rid of Wile E on TPU for good


----------



## repman244 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## t_ski (Aug 25, 2011)

Subbed so I can check these out later and post some pics of mine 



garyinhere said:


> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6071/6054431184_c00af45744_b.jpg



Gary, do you have a hi-res version of this one?


----------



## garyinhere (Aug 25, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Gary, do you have a hi-res version of this one?



Sure do. It's in Tiff or RAW though. PM me your email or a file upload service and I'll send it to you.  Flicker lowers all of my file sizes the original is 46" x 10" and would nice on print.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 25, 2011)

I was thinking a 5760x1080 wallpaper 

PM incoming...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## freaksavior (Aug 26, 2011)

Caught the little guy in my room rummaging through my things. Pulled out my soldering iron 





His smile/laugh





And BKR7E pulled after almost 8k miles.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 27, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Get one like that of a spider, and we can get rid of Wile E on TPU for good





repman244 said:


> http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/128/dsc1900.jpg



I hate you both.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 27, 2011)

Can anyone give me some contenders for the best video camera under $1500? Looking mainly for quality. A nice DSLR with video could work, I know that's what a lot of the pro youtubers use (Epic Meal Time), but I'd like something a little easier to shoot with.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 27, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Can anyone give me some contenders for the best video camera under $1500? Looking mainly for quality. A nice DSLR with video could work, I know that's what a lot of the pro youtubers use (Epic Meal Time), but I'd like something a little easier to shoot with.



My opinion? Cameras should do what they were meant for. Still photography or videography not both.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 27, 2011)

canon 550D? 

think it does FHD with good quality


----------



## garyinhere (Aug 27, 2011)

The new Sony A65 or A77 has great vid and picture quality too. Plus still uses Minolta alpha mount so you can save money using the legacy *better IQ lenses! I'm a BIG fan of minolta!

It was/is highly anticipated and announced this last week. Here is a preview: http://forums.dpreview.com/previews/sonyslta77/  The main point is that it is so cheap compared to the rest of the Nikcannons. 24mp, 1080p video, 12fps... I'm saving for this... the a77 is $1399 w/out kit lens $2000 with it. The A65 is under $1000!!!! and a hell of a buy!!!!!

[yt]W0M4Hz-cKiA[/yt]


----------



## burtram (Aug 28, 2011)

A77 looks really nice for that price. Hopefully I can land a new job soon and I'll definitely pick one up.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## t_ski (Sep 2, 2011)

Did you sleeve those yourself or did they come that way?  I'm guessing you did after seeing that huge bundle of sleeving you had a while back...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 2, 2011)

yep i did  also


----------



## t_ski (Sep 2, 2011)

lolz


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 2, 2011)

nt


----------



## t_ski (Sep 2, 2011)

I like the first one.  I take it you left the exposure open a little longer to smooth out the look of the water?


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 2, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I like the first one.  I take it you left the exposure open a little longer to smooth out the look of the water?



yea stopped the aperature all the way down to make the shutter slow down. This is my first attempt at the flowing water effect. I need a filter though and I could make it look more "foamy"


----------



## t_ski (Sep 2, 2011)

I think it looks very cool.  I have seen another picture before like it, but I didn't figure out how they did it until I saw yours.

Anyway, with it being about 100F degrees outside, I thought I'd tempt some of you with these:


----------



## casual swift (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh what the heck throw my name down. This is an E620 straight outta the box.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 7, 2011)

Added  Welcome!


----------



## repman244 (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 7, 2011)

Great shots, added


----------



## casual swift (Sep 9, 2011)

Anybody have any tips for shooting indoor sports like basketball/volleyball games? Any other Olympus users in the house for glass recommendations?


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 9, 2011)

can someone do post processing for 
http://freaksavior.com/downloads/ _MG_1498

It is a bit blurry because of the dark but I think it's a great picture.


----------



## casual swift (Sep 9, 2011)

Do yall use LightRoom for editing or what? I'll give that one a whirl as soon as I get LR re-installed. (just did a reformat a few days ago)


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 9, 2011)

I used it, I kind of like it, but it's not installed right now.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 9, 2011)

casual swift said:


> Anybody have any tips for shooting indoor sports like basketball/volleyball games? Any other Olympus users in the house for glass recommendations?



If they're indoor, but they're very brightly lit, it would be the same suggestion for any other sport shooting, indoors or out. A wicked fast shutter speed with the appropriate aperture to make the picture bright enough, and probably stick to ISO 100 or if you need it a bit brighter, 200.


----------



## burtram (Sep 9, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> can someone do post processing for
> http://freaksavior.com/downloads/ _MG_1498
> 
> It is a bit blurry because of the dark but I think it's a great picture.
> ...








I would fiddle with it more, but I am just too tired right now.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 9, 2011)

I think it looks better so thank you. I really like the picture and I think it turned out great. I know it's a bit blurry but like I said, because it was dark


----------



## burtram (Sep 9, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> I think it looks better so thank you. I really like the picture and I think it turned out great. I know it's a bit blurry but like I said, because it was dark



It is a nice picture; It's nice to look at too, lots of things that grab the eye.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Sep 9, 2011)

I think it is a nice shot, and very nearly a great shot

1./ It could use a little more of the foreground to balance the infinity skyscrapers. Currently it is clipped and looks like a bad crop
2./ The barrel distortion is horrible IMO. There are two parts to fixing this: a) fix the barral (must) and b) fix the perspective convergence (optional).  I personally would give both a go and see how it comes out

Great thread!


----------



## burtram (Sep 9, 2011)

Lens distortion fixed:





Does look better. Heck, I didn't even notice the distortion first time around until you pointed it out, haha. Fatigue for the loss.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Sep 9, 2011)

Much better. I would still "straighten up" those buildings (perspective correction). After all, all buildings must be upright for the anniversary of 9/11!


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow, looks much better in my opinion over the original.


----------



## burtram (Sep 9, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Much better. I would still "straighten up" those buildings (perspective correction). After all, all buildings must be upright for the anniversary of 9/11!



I see what you mean, that's a quick fix I can do later when I get back home. Got wedding flowers to do today. Will post a shot or so later as well.


----------



## burtram (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, now all the buildings are straight, but to do that, the neat building in the top right gets cropped out (I liked the light it had), but it's still a nice picture.







Here's some I took earlier today while doing some wedding flowers:











Both taken with the kit lens (18-70mm)


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm not sure I like the last building missing but I see what you mean about them being straight.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Sep 13, 2011)

For noobies who want to get a feel for the effect different settings like aperture priority, ISO level, etc have on the final pic, try the camera simulator.  Please report back if you give it a shot.

http://camerasim.com/camera-simulator.html


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 13, 2011)

twilyth said:


> For noobies who want to get a feel for the effect different settings like aperture priority, ISO level, etc have on the final pic, try the camera simulator.  Please report back if you give it a shot.
> 
> http://camerasim.com/camera-simulator.html



that's a neat program i had my wife practice on it a while ago to get used to using manual mode


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 13, 2011)

Can I join?
I've got a Canon 1000D 
I'd upload something I took... tomorrow though, internet's being useless today


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 14, 2011)

Added 

But if you don't upload something, I'm taking you off the list!


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 14, 2011)

my favourite image so far:





My deviantart


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 17, 2011)

Went to a little market get-together down at the waterfront today. There were boats!




















There were a ton of jellyfish in the water, and they were hard to take pictures of


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 23, 2011)

i think i have posted my pictures on the anime nation thread.


I'm using Canon G12


----------



## twilyth (Sep 23, 2011)

Who can recommend a good lens cap for Canon lenses - ones that have a lanyard.  I keep misplacing the original Canon lens caps and it's getting on my nerves.  Thanks.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 23, 2011)

and another one 





G12, full manual control, ISO 80, 1", f2/8


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 28, 2011)

Man, that was a rollercoaster of emotions. You go from cute to gross to kinda creepy to beautiful.

I've gotta break the dSLR outta the bag and go take some shots. It's been too long.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 2, 2011)

selling off my coins, got quite a few

this is worth around 350-400$ 






also got a few from the worlds smallest gold coins, 28 exactly, worht around 1500$


----------



## t_ski (Oct 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


>



As the heir to the family's coin colleciton, I think these are very interesting.  I especially like the depth of field on this shot, as it is just barely larger than the coin.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> selling off my coins, got quite a few
> 
> this is worth around 350-400$
> 
> ...


Is the last one platinum?

Very nice shots by the way - what lens?


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 2, 2011)

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAAAAOE/ehAQeKzKgeY/DSC04992%2520copy.jpg


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 2, 2011)

Polaris573 said:


>



Really like this shot! Very good composition! All are great though... Just curious though I've heard that Yellowstone is very difficult to photograph.. did you have any troubles with exposure or colors?


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 2, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Really like this shot! Very good composition! All are great though... Just curious though I've heard that Yellowstone is very difficult to photograph.. did you have any troubles with exposure or colors?



Thank you I'm glad you like them.

The one you really like was outside the park. It's part of the beartooth pass in Wyoming/Montana.  It was really tricky because it was 8:00 in the evening so light was getting low and I was shooting into the sun.  Somehow it turned out really well though.

I didn't have any trouble with my day at Yellowstone though.  I was helped by a absolutely perfect day.  The weather was beautiful with very few clouds and low humidity.  I used a circular polarizer which I think really helped capture the colors.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 2, 2011)

Cool shots, Polaris! One of them didn't


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for catching that.  I fixed the link and here are some more.


----------



## burtram (Oct 6, 2011)

something interesting for y'all:







Going to make an 11x17 with that one.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 6, 2011)

That is a beautiful picture


----------



## burtram (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's a couple more:











In case anyone is wondering, the reason I have so many flower shots; I do wedding and party flowers freelance about every other week. I assist in doing the arrangements and take photos after it's all setup on location, so when I see a big beauty, I snap a few while I can.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 8, 2011)

nt


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

Sick moon shot!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 10, 2011)

Homer, Alaska in the fall:


----------



## burtram (Oct 10, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Homer, Alaska in the fall:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111010/Homer 2001 1.jpg
> 
> ...



I may just make these my various computers new wallpapers...


----------



## t_ski (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm offically requesting to join.  This guy seems to like to hang around and annoy my wife:


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 10, 2011)

Anybody have any pictures that are really abstract and just kinda weird but awesome in the same way? I was thinking something simple though like a white room and a chair in the middle of it. Doesn't have to be that, but I just want something kinda weird but cool and abstract. It's for a website i'm making.  

kthxbye


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 10, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I'm offically requesting to join.  This guy seems to like to hang around and annoy my wife:
> 
> http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/3769/p1000972c.jpg
> 
> http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/5428/p1000969c.jpg



Added


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 10, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Anybody have any pictures that are really abstract and just kinda weird but awesome in the same way? I was thinking something simple though like a white room and a chair in the middle of it. Doesn't have to be that, but I just want something kinda weird but cool and abstract. It's for a website i'm making.
> 
> kthxbye



try here http://wallbase.cc/start/

pretty good site for awesomesauce Wp's


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 11, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> try here http://wallbase.cc/start/
> 
> pretty good site for awesomesauce Wp's



Thanks! Found one I liked already


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 11, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Anybody have any pictures that are really abstract and just kinda weird but awesome in the same way? I was thinking something simple though like a white room and a chair in the middle of it. Doesn't have to be that, but I just want something kinda weird but cool and abstract. It's for a website i'm making.
> 
> kthxbye







?


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 11, 2011)

haha that's very nice!


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Oct 11, 2011)

Saw some great 80 year old photos of mountain glaciers.  The link also has some modern SLR comparatives.  Why is it that an old wet film field camera is still outperforming a SLR?  Was it a better photographer, incl. more skilled with the use of filters and polarisers and ready to wait until the lighting was right, whereas perhaps the modern photographer really isnt that good?

What do you think? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-south-asia-15216875

(Apologies that this link is slow and has an annoying person saying "gobsmacked" all the time. How annoying is that?)


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Oct 16, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Saw some great 80 year old photos of mountain glaciers.  The link also has some modern SLR comparatives.  Why is it that an old wet film field camera is still outperforming a SLR?  Was it a better photographer, incl. more skilled with the use of filters and polarisers and ready to wait until the lighting was right, whereas perhaps the modern photographer really isnt that good?
> 
> What do you think? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-south-asia-15216875
> 
> (Apologies that this link is slow and has an annoying person saying "gobsmacked" all the time. How annoying is that?)



There are different ways of looking at resolution when comparing digital to silver emulsion, and even though _technically_, film has a lot higher density of light sensitive particles, I think it's safe to say that a 24MP RAW image isn't going to present a striking difference with respect to film.  In fact, the digital image is probably preferable in a lot of ways.

I think the expertise of the photographer is certainly critical, but quality optics also make a huge difference.  Give an average shutterbug some nice Zeiss lenses and the crap they come back with will still look damn good.

I miss that in the mid-range DSLR's I've owned - Sony DSC-F828 and Canon Rebel T1i.  The clarity and sharpness just aren't there compared to my old Zeiss Ikon.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 16, 2011)

I know you can take a photo of anything, but what would you suggest to experiment on?
I always seem to be shooting either scenes or close-ups of flowers...


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 16, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> I know you can take a photo of anything, but what would you suggest to experiment on?
> I always seem to be shooting either scenes or close-ups of flowers...



I take my camera with me Everywhere... you'll notice that you enjoy taking some types of pictures better than others.. plus look at other peoples photographs and find a style or effect that you like and learn how to do it. This will help you find your style or type of pictures you enjoy taking the most.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 16, 2011)

Black Panther said:


>



This one was really good, especially the way that the light is behind you and it picks up the foaminess of the watersplash.

The other one was just a little dark though - I wonder what it would look like if it was tweaked in Photoshop.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 17, 2011)

Swans staying late in the fall in Alaska:





Tank where the Seward Sea Life encouraged you to touch the items in the tank! 





Other aquariums:

















Sea bird:





Exit clacier in Seward, Alaska:


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 17, 2011)

Kudos to anyone who can guess the camera 

taken at my aunts garden


----------



## t_ski (Oct 17, 2011)

Not sure of the camera, but pics 1, 4 & 5 aren't showing up for me


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 17, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Not sure of the camera, but pics 1, 4 & 5 aren't showing up for me



you dont have facebook?

also they were taken with a nokia C6-00


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 17, 2011)

These aren't the full resolution pictures. I couldn't upload them so I had to take screenshots.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 17, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> These aren't the full resolution pictures. I couldn't upload them so I had to take screenshots.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111017/Capture006.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111017/Capture005251.jpg
> ...



sweet R8. we have two here. i touched one once


----------



## t_ski (Oct 17, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> you dont have facebook?



As someone's avatar on this site says, "no, I'm not on F***ing Facebook."


----------



## burtram (Oct 18, 2011)

I spent a long freakin time editing, and just now finished these. I am going to print them both eventually; one of them, being a gift to my good friend (the owner of this BMW M3), the other, going onto my wall. Hehe.













Also, this is my first attempt at taking car pictures, so I figured I'd start off with a "bang".


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 18, 2011)

Sick.  E46


----------



## Ptep (Oct 18, 2011)

Id like to join if i may  Using a D90 with 18-105mm kit lens, Sigma 150-500mm os, and Nikkor 50mm f/1.8. 
I carry my camera with me pretty much everywhere, although for obvious reasons I often leave the sigma at home! I dont particularly have any one subject I focus on, although I do like motorsports


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 18, 2011)

added!


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 19, 2011)

I got some great shots from a wedding the other day. I think y'all would be impressed (I am ) so i'll up them later when i'm not on my phone.

I said a wedding, it was my brothers wedding.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 19, 2011)

Not happy with the cake, the colors are not correct.












Brother in law and sister, her pants are a darker purple. I need to mess with the colors


----------



## majestic12 (Oct 27, 2011)

My parents' backyard


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 27, 2011)

Sick picture. Edited, or straight from the camera?


----------



## majestic12 (Oct 27, 2011)

It's a one minute exposure taken from a bridge camera.  I adjusted its contrast and brightness a little bit.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 29, 2011)

I was playing around a little this morning and took these:
















I also had a cooperative model to pose for me:































In case anyone is interested, his name is Wrigley, he's a red & white Beagle and he loves his bed in the sunshine.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 30, 2011)

compact camera, its inside a darkroom, the light is from a phone camera flash


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow,im impressed with what ive seen in this thread,
very inspiring.

I like photographing macro at the beach near me, and thats my dog chasing a stick.











Is it ok for me to be a member of this group?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 30, 2011)

O_O what the F**K is that transparent slimy thing on your first photo?


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 30, 2011)

Jellyfish up close,lol.!!!

Its a weird object,they wash up all over the beach near me all the time.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 30, 2011)

I never found types of jellyfish like that lol

nice picture btw


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you, i love taking photos, especially ideas of the unusual, this is a sculpture im working on at the moment, its been a real challenge to get the wooden block to look like an egg, been a lot of work, the chain i found at the beach, i have more sanding to do, a work in progress etc.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 30, 2011)

I thought it was an egg at first glance


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 30, 2011)

can I join without owning an SLR?
because most of my pictures are taken with a Canon G12


----------



## repman244 (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't we all just hate them


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 30, 2011)

This threads awesome.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 30, 2011)

another shot. this time with Kirino.





Canon G12, shutter speed 1s, f/2.8, ISO 80, manual focus


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 30, 2011)

*Experimenting with reflections, Olympus E330*


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 30, 2011)

Can I post a short video I recorded and edited?
I want some feedback on the camera work pleaseee
I shot it with a DSLR is that counts


----------



## repman244 (Oct 30, 2011)

Go 4 it!


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 30, 2011)

This is it

I forgot how to embed Youtube videos properly on TPU XD


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 30, 2011)

i dont know where to giv you feedback, but it was pretty damn good


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 30, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i dont know where to giv you feedback, but it was pretty damn good



sick man 
I thought some of the camera work was a bit shaky, so I wanted a second opinion


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 30, 2011)

Great additions so far guys!

For anybody who hasn't been added yet, could you send me a PM? I haven't been super good at following this thread, and it would be really helpful if you could just shoot one over.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 30, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111030/reflections2.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111030/reflection.jpg



I do that a lot with moving water and the sun, ie like at the beach, good stuff.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 30, 2011)

mediasorcerer added


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 31, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> This is it
> 
> I forgot how to embed Youtube videos properly on TPU XD



*All constructive here not slamming you in any way. 
The camera work was a bit shaky and noticeable from the beginning but i thought that it was being incorporated into the story but it didn't seem to happen. Then after the first 30 sec or so it seemed like a homemade music video then back to a dramatic story and it all left me confused. I don't get the soda caps but that might be a cultural difference? Then you also have around ten sec of nothing on the end while the song is finishing that need to be filled or credits written or something (just not blank). 
The positives is that your song choice was really good for the subject matter. It just seemed like you had problems with the storyline? You seem to have a really good eye and with some practice you'll be making some really interesting and good vids! Hope I helped!


----------



## majestic12 (Oct 31, 2011)

The whole sky was green and red...


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 31, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> *All constructive here not slamming you in any way.
> The camera work was a bit shaky and noticeable from the beginning but i thought that it was being incorporated into the story but it didn't seem to happen. Then after the first 30 sec or so it seemed like a homemade music video then back to a dramatic story and it all left me confused. I don't get the soda caps but that might be a cultural difference? Then you also have around ten sec of nothing on the end while the song is finishing that need to be filled or credits written or something (just not blank).
> The positives is that your song choice was really good for the subject matter. It just seemed like you had problems with the storyline? You seem to have a really good eye and with some practice you'll be making some really interesting and good vids! Hope I helped!



The bottlecap thing was supposed to be this girl being an alcoholic or whatever (But I'll pretend it's a nod to Fallout) I didn't come up with what's on screen at any point, it's for my friend's art project and my film coursework doesn't entail having a good narrative (or one at all) so I just went with it haha.
I didn't want the music to end so abruptly though 
I'm gonna get marked solely on different camera angles and editing


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 31, 2011)

Good stuff i just watched the short vid and fantastic work, so the challenge was to use no narrative? [yikes?] Was the camera hand held i take it, have you got access to a tripod that can pan , it would be more steady if you didnt use it already. Music was interesting, thankyou for posting.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 31, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> Good stuff i just watched the short vid and fantastic work, so the challenge was to use no narrative? [yikes?] Was the camera hand held i take it, have you got access to a tripod that can pan , it would be more steady if you didnt use it already. Music was interesting, thankyou for posting.



It's advised we don't bother with a narrative, but rather to focus on how you'd convey a point with certain angles. e.g. a 1 minute clip of someone walking down the street angrily or something
Yeah I got a tripod but it doesn't have a handle so my pans are SHIT


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 1, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> It's advised we don't bother with a narrative, but rather to focus on how you'd convey a point with certain angles. e.g. a 1 minute clip of someone walking down the street angrily or something
> Yeah I got a tripod but it doesn't have a handle so my pans are SHIT



Never mind ,maybe you can improvise to fix it somehow? Have you seen the "film noir" style of camera work, used in the late forties and fifties, films like -The cabinet of doctor caligari, [Bunuel i think] early hitchcock, another called -et chien andalou, amazing use of lighting and cameras to create dark and ominous moods. Great to see you creating!!!


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 1, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> Never mind ,maybe you can improvise to fix it somehow? Have you seen the "film noir" style of camera work, used in the late forties and fifties, films like -The cabinet of doctor caligari, [Bunuel i think] early hitchcock, another called -et chien andalou, amazing use of lighting and cameras to create dark and ominous moods. Great to see you creating!!!



I've always wanted to make a noir film! But I've never seen one, plus I'd have to write a sensible script or something. Can't have a noir film me doing my weekly shop 

I never watch (REALLY) old films because I never feel I can enjoy or appreciate the narratives, but I'll give it a try some day :]


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 6, 2011)

Heres some from my last trip


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 6, 2011)

great shots both of you 

i envy you both for those great landscapes!


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's some more. We drove over 3,500 miles

This was the first day at Badlands, SD


I really like this shot it was at night super dark only the moon was out.













Most of these shots are in a moving vehicle but the T2i can handle that.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 6, 2011)

that is damn great landscape shots,


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2011)

Was the second shot moving, or was that a long exposure?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 6, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Was the second shot moving, or was that a long exposure?



Long exposure, the terrain did not move yet the stars moved.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks - that's what I was wondering


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 6, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Thanks - that's what I was wondering



If its in a moving vehicle, you would need special equipment to keep the camera focus on the mountain to keep the exposure that long.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 6, 2011)

Taken with my Sony DSC-T900 on Halloween.


----------



## KieX (Nov 6, 2011)

These are from my recent trip to Lanzarote. It's one of a group of Islands created by underwater Volcanoes. When you are there and think about that it's kinda scary to realise how powerful the earth is.

Scorched earth/volcano.





Taken from inside a toursist bus  This is at the top of the now (partially) inactive volcanoes.





And this is one of the underground tunnels carved by magma flow. It's supposed to look like an abyss with a stone bridge, but it's actually a shallow pool of water reflecting the top of the tunnel.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 6, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Long exposure, the terrain did not move yet the stars moved.



This is correct It was a 300sec. exposure at ISO-100 F/8. It took me many shots to get the background in focus

The first 3 are tripod rest are in the vehicle with fast shutter speed. I took over 1000 pics on this trip, and i have taken over 11,000 pic's with my camera in less than 1 year


This is what a 40sec. looks like











And good Old Faithful





Going over!


----------



## burtram (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's a new one:


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 9, 2011)

burtram said:


> Here's a new one:



Very nice. What lens is that? and camera?


----------



## burtram (Nov 9, 2011)

Sony Alpha 300 with a Minolta 50mm f1.7 lens and one of these things on the end of that http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000TQPTTM/?tag=tec06d-20 






It let's me get within inches of the subject to fill the frame, and depending on the aperture setting, I can get a nice slight haze in the image, which adds a nice little something to it.

You can see what I mean in this photo:





Around the edges of the petals, there's a slight haze, makes it seem "dreamy".


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 9, 2011)

If I wanted to take a picture and make the background blurry how would I do that ? 

I only have a bridge camera not a DSLR.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 9, 2011)

If you are photographing something up close, the background should be blurry automatically.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 9, 2011)

t_ski said:


> if you are photographing something up close, the background should be blurry automatically.



+1


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 9, 2011)

sorry for the bigness


----------



## t_ski (Nov 9, 2011)

Water tower?  Natural lighting or altered?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 9, 2011)

yes and blue lights was on it


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 9, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> If I wanted to take a picture and make the background blurry how would I do that ?
> 
> I only have a bridge camera not a DSLR.



It is going to be really difficult due to bridge camera's having a large depth of field... The best way is to zoom in on the subject as tight as you can and it might create the Bokah effect you are looking for.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 9, 2011)

Run its a space ship!!!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 20, 2011)

NewEgg has the Panasonic DMC-FZ47K bridge camera on sale this weekend for $189.99 after promo code (EMCYTZT917)!

Panasonic DMC-FZ47K Black 12.1 MP 3.0" 460K LCD 24...

This is the big brother to the FZ40 I use, which is my second Panasonic bridge camera.  I love these, and this version even records video at 1080p (mine is only 720p).


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 20, 2011)

Evil Lady Bug eating my back lawn. Snapped with my Pentax X90


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 20, 2011)

^ ISO seems a bit high


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2011)

I just hate that my IPTC SW is not working on the newer FF versions (that's an exposure/ISO-what ever information tool). Yes ISO is high/noise is high but how was the light? Some picture need the little bit extra (4 flashes/$10.000 camera/lense) to shine.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 21, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> ^ ISO seems a bit high



It does look rather grainy dosnt it. I am slowly learning how to drive my camera. Using manual settings where daunting at first.

I reduced the quality of this pic as tpu hosting would not allow me to upload 3.7 mb file lol. Here is my dog staring into space....






F-stop f/5
Exposure 1/640 sec
57mm focal length
ISO 80


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 21, 2011)

Now that is a pretty good picture.  I assume no post editing?


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 21, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Now that is a pretty good picture.  I assume no post editing?



No editing only reduced the file size bro


----------



## sixequalszero (Nov 26, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good macro lens for a Pentax K-x? Thanks. =]


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey everyone meet Marian, my 96 year old grandma.


----------



## burtram (Dec 1, 2011)

One of the weddings we did flowers for recently, got published.

my photos once we finished setup:












I also made the table runners. Took a giant half-spool of this material,
cut it in half, then cut it in multiple segments, then taped/painted out the yellow stripes.

Here's the magazine the wedding got published in, with a bunch of photos from the wedding photographer: http://www.stylemepretty.com/2011/11/17/camarillo-wedding-by-hazelnut-photography/


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 6, 2011)

Guy's I have a canon powershot s2 Is. I would like to use it as a webcam do you know of any software that allows it?


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 6, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Guy's I have a canon powershot s2 Is. I would like to use it as a webcam do you know of any software that allows it?



and then....


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## stefanels (Dec 10, 2011)

Just trying out my new camera Fuji FinePix S2750HD... I'm a n00b at photography


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 10, 2011)

If you want to get rid of that shadow (caused by the lens hiding the light from the flash), hold the camera further away, and zoom the lens in more to frame your shot the same way.


----------



## majestic12 (Dec 28, 2011)

Fujisan last week from my hotel room


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 28, 2011)

Got a Nikon 5100 for my 1st dslr.  Will be prowling thru to see what i can learn


----------



## t_ski (Dec 28, 2011)

The best tips I can give you are the following:

Use a tripod
proper lighting is a must
learn the settings on your camera and understand what they do
play with these settings and see what differences they make


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 28, 2011)

And do what you can to not have to use the flash.

Welcome to the Darkroom majestic12 & Ahhzz


----------



## t_ski (Dec 28, 2011)

reminds me of the basilisk skin I once found...


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 30, 2011)

these were taken with my PowerShot A610. Love that camera. Gotta pass it to the fiance for her to use, but I took SO many pictures with it    Will upload more later, and hopefully some from my Nikon, if I can ever take a good one heheh


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry, had to up some more


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 30, 2011)

Flowers and butterflies?


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 30, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111229/IMG_0531.jpg
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111229/IMG_1592.jpg
> ...





Ahhzz said:


> Sorry, had to up some more
> 
> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/Ahhzz/Flower Photos/IMG_0314.jpg
> 
> ...





mlee49 said:


> Flowers and butterflies?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 30, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111229/IMG_1592.jpg



I like this one


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 30, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Flowers and butterflies?



heheh what can I say, I like growing plants, woodworking, the beach, spending time with my daughter (the butterflies are from a morning trip to the local aquarium in Chatt, TN) and fiance, books, computers, the woods.... I've got a lot of interests, and not nearly enough time for them all. which is why I like taking pictures of things, to remember the times I do have


----------



## majestic12 (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## KieX (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks fun


----------



## burtram (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's one from early this month:





And an old pic of my cat:


----------



## Raw (Jan 3, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> *Welcome to the TPU Darkroom!*
> 
> http://www.megapixel.net/reviews/fuji-s2/gfx/s2-viewfinder.jpg
> 
> ...



I'd like to join.
I just bought a low mileage Canon 40d EOS that is in mint shape.
It's my first ever semi-pro camera and I think it will be fun to learn about photography.

I also have a Canon Powershot SX230 HS that is pretty cool.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 3, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> I've been using the A100 for a year now and continue to be impressed. I went on a nature hike this morning and saw a vast range of animals (for Oklahoma).
> I was surprised by the IQ on these.
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7173/6623580773_7f0b486bab_b.jpg
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7159/6623582573_e1c336345c_b.jpg
> ...



lol'in' at the squirrel porn


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 4, 2012)

Squirrel porn is priceless.

Raw, Welcome to the TPU Darkroom!


----------



## Raw (Jan 4, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Squirrel porn is priceless.
> 
> Raw, Welcome to the TPU Darkroom!



Thanks DanishDevil


----------



## mediasorcerer (Jan 4, 2012)

At the beach today.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 4, 2012)

chuu~~


----------



## twilyth (Jan 13, 2012)

My next camera.






Yeah, right.  It's only $35k.  

But, but, but, mooooommmmm . . . it shoots 100fps in 5k video.

Sexy tear-down shots


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 13, 2012)

Serious, or unattainable wish list item?

And that teardown guy's an idiot. I was like ah that's the VRM circuitry. Read below: "I don't know what this thing is..."


----------



## twilyth (Jan 13, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Serious, or unattainable wish list item?


Let me put it this way.  It costs more than my 2008 Civic Si did new


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 13, 2012)

Ya which is why I was *pretty* sure I wasn't supposed to take you seriously. If you had a 2011 rig with dual 590's then that might be a different story


----------



## burtram (Jan 13, 2012)

twilyth said:


> My next camera.
> 
> http://www.red.com/images/products/epic/epic-main.png
> 
> ...



They're using like, five (or more) of these Red cameras in filming the Hobbit movie... lol


----------



## majestic12 (Jan 13, 2012)

I think I'd rather have an EOS-1D X or a D3S than the Red...


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 14, 2012)

me no has dslr, or a camera, but.....

















but my phone is pretty awesome i think.

nb hotlinked from facebook.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## majestic12 (Feb 1, 2012)

Osaka at night.  Thought this thread could stand to be updated!


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 1, 2012)

majestic12 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/image/id/2389226/width/900/height/600/flags/LL
> 
> Osaka at night.  Thought this thread could stand to be updated!



Yea, I need to get out and take some pictures. I haven't been out as much as I would like lately. Very nice shot, the sky looks very dreary.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Feb 2, 2012)

OK .. So, happy new merry blah blah we have all had enough of that I'm sure.

Here's my New Years Donation : A ~190Degree panorama of the Durban beach front, in South Africa, taken from the *top of the arch* of the Moses Mabhida Stadium built for the 2010 Soccer/Football World Cup.

Interesting fact : The roads surrounding the casino (Big white building) in the far right of the image where also some of the main bends AND the "Pit" area for the A1 racing circuit that also ran in South Africa for 3 years.

Taken using my trusty Canon SX20 - Sadly it had to be reduced a LOT for the TPU free image hosting to accept it - the original is roughly 25,000 x 3,300.

I also had to JPEG it pretty hard to get it under the file size limit so it picked up a lot of grain.

But there it is.

*LATE EDIT : * PS : The stitch is not crooked as some have thought, regarding the ocean line. That's the curvature of the earth  We really do all live in a VERY small world - I'm not gonna say anything stupid like throw your air-con away, or start living on salads - Just think about it next time you are using resources & do your best to be efficient


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 2, 2012)

BazookaJoe said:


> 190Degree panorama of the Durban beach front



Did you stitch these together or was it a in cam pan?


----------



## BazookaJoe (Feb 2, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> Did you stitch these together or was it a in cam pan?



Software - the SX20 is a very nice *BUDGET* camera - price to performance it is one of the best I have ever seen (And I still have rejected the SX30 (Well, EVERYONE hated that camera), and SX40 upgrades, because I honestly think the old SX20 takes BETTER pictures) , and insane battery life & battery storage life (literally over 6 months) - It's long range electronically and mechanically stabilized lens is even better because - lets face it , a full DSLR and all its attachments really aren't always practical. BUT it's processor is only just enough to get the job done - It has in cam pan shoot assist - but cannot even think of rendering anything that big on the camera


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 3, 2012)

How would I go about selecting every last hair in this picture?





I can get most of them using refine edge, but the stray ones on the top of her head are just out of my grasp


----------



## majestic12 (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## t_ski (Feb 4, 2012)

That last one is very cool.  Still Osaka I imagine?


----------



## majestic12 (Feb 4, 2012)

^Thank you and yes, it is still Osaka.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 7, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> How would I go about selecting every last hair in this picture?
> http://i.imgur.com/n3uKr.jpg
> 
> I can get most of them using refine edge, but the stray ones on the top of her head are just out of my grasp



http://www.dpreview.com/previews/nikonD800/ or the D4 since it is low light. Its to late to salvage anything on that photo your show here. The details were never captured.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 7, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> http://www.dpreview.com/previews/nikonD800/ or the D4 since it is low light. Its to late to salvage anything on that photo your show here. The details were never captured.



Oh, what do you mean by "details"? It's not well exposed?


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 7, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Its to late to salvage anything on that photo your show here. The details were never captured.



not true, what Post Processing program you use? LightRoom PS5?... I have salvaged photo's two stops underexposed before but it is alot easier if you are shooting in RAW... the depth of field is pretty shallow due to a low f/stop but it can be done


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 7, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Oh, what do you mean by "details"? It's not well exposed?



Details being the hair, what else. Your question was about the hair


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 7, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> not true, what Post Processing program you use? LightRoom PS5?... I have salvaged photo's two stops underexposed before but it is alot easier if you are shooting in RAW... the depth of field is pretty shallow due to a low f/stop but it can be done



I shoot RAW/NEF always and use the best program for my cameras but that's not the point. I lost my EXIF viewer some FF updates ago so I can't see if that "hair shot" was done in RAW and/or with a decent exposures/camera/lense but from what I saw the details is lost.


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 7, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I shoot RAW/NEF always and use the best program for my cameras but that's not the point. I lost my EXIF viewer some FF updates ago so I can't see if that "hair shot" was done in RAW and/or with a decent exposures/camera/lense but from what I saw the details is lost.



Sorry meant the op of the subject not you, i agree depth of field was way too shallow prob due to using Auto mode w/flash


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 8, 2012)

Some VERY nice shot's in this here thread! 

I don't own a camera, just what's on my cell (Samsung t989) and hoping to get some advice: I'm trying to take a pic in the dark, without flash, of a dimly lit item to submit for warranty purpose's but can't get the image to register. Is there some setting's i can try to get the image to show up? What other option's do i have? I'd hate to have to buy a camera to take 2 pic's and then return it  Thank's in advance


----------



## t_ski (Feb 8, 2012)

Apply extra light, whether it's from a lamp or even a flashlight.  Heck, there was one person who posted pics he took using his monitor for lighting (although he used it to provide a purple tint to the subject).

If it's not registering because it can't focus on the object, sometimes you can add something to the pic to help it focus.  I've seen people place a pen on a shiney metal object to get the camera to focus right.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 8, 2012)

I think if i added an extra light source it would "wash out" what i'm trying to capture  I have a couple LED panel's that have some LED's that stay light, ever so lightly when powered off. I don't think it's a focus issue just that the they aren't bright enough


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 8, 2012)

It is extraordinarily difficult to do so without access to manual settings. Since you're on a phone, the only suggestions I have are to try with different angles, different times of day (lighting), or try to add some lighting from different angles and brightnesses. 

Our eyes have the ability to see so well at night because our pupils dilate heavily. That is similar to the aperture of a camera's lens, and settings like this can usually only be changed manually on higher end cameras and dSLRs.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 8, 2012)

The phone has a pretty decent cam, not DSLR but still good for a phone. It's a Samsung t989 (Galaxy 2x "Hercules") anyone know what setting's to look for/adjust? I'm a camera n00b 

Thank's in advance!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 8, 2012)

You can play around with shutter speed, aperture, white balance, and backlighting if it has any of those options. Not dissing the camera on the phone, but the lenses just don't have the abilities that full-framed SLR lenses do. You might also want to try a macro mode if it has one. Might work.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 9, 2012)

Under camera settings i have these options:

Flash: on/off/auto

Shooting mode: Single shot/smile shot/beauty/panorama/action shot/cartoon

Scene mode: SCN none/portrait/landscape/night/sports/party+indoor

Exposure value Adj from -2 to +2

I think these are all the setting's, not sure if there is an advanced menu? 

Has an 8mp lens, any help with these setting's would be awesome! Keep in mind i need to be in the dark to capture the image, pretty sure any light will wash out what i'm trying to capture. I understand i may not be able to accomplish what i want with this camera but if i can get the setting's geared more to what i need i can at least try


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 9, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Under camera settings i have these options:
> 
> Flash: on/off/auto
> 
> ...


Scene mode to night and try lowering Exposure to two... I think only those two settings will help you, do you have a picture of any of your attempts because it would be easier to help you if you did.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 9, 2012)

majestic12 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/image/id/2395731/width/900/height/600/flags/LL



Very nice picture!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 11, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> Now for a chaser... She's not much of a Sherpa, but she does lug my gear around.



Wink, wink


----------



## t_ski (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sure #3 is a robin


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 3, 2012)

My church... was just having some fun but think it turned out pretty neat.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 3, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> my church... Was just having some fun but think it turned out pretty neat.
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6792049872_39a229451c_b.jpg



omg lazors pew pew pew


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 3, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> omg lazors pew pew pew



I'm one with the force, just got to figure out which force though


----------



## erocker (Mar 3, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> My church... was just having some fun but think it turned out pretty neat.
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6792049872_39a229451c_b.jpg



You need to place Morel Orel in there somewhere!


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 3, 2012)

That's one of the best uses of the miniatures effect I've seen!!! love it!!!


----------



## AnomalouS (Mar 3, 2012)

I would like to join the TPU Photo Club.  My wife and I have been taking photo classes and love it, always had a great interest in photography but when you can apply techniques your photos come alive. 

Current equipment:
Cameras: Canon 20d, Canon 40d
Lenses: All Canon EFS 17-85mm, EFS 18-55mm, 50mm fixed f1.8, EF 75-300mm

Best picture... umm... I am not sure yet... I am building an album I will share with you all...


----------



## t_ski (Mar 4, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> That's one of the best uses of the miniatures effect I've seen!!! love it!!!



That's what I was thinking.  I looked like a doll-house


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 4, 2012)

t_ski said:


> That's what I was thinking.  I looked like a doll-house



My shame is now public... thanks t_ski 

Playing around bored last night... water drop


----------



## qubit (Mar 4, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> My church... was just having some fun but think it turned out pretty neat.
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6792049872_39a229451c_b.jpg



I love tilt shift photography and that's a great example of it. Nice


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 4, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> I would like to join the TPU Photo Club.



Added  Welcome!



garyinhere said:


> Playing around bored last night... water drop
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7061/6950176967_36f3ab8daf_b.jpg



Great shot!


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 4, 2012)

Moon was too bright to capture the Milky Way but took a few for fun


----------



## AnomalouS (Mar 4, 2012)

Early on before the photo class, this may be my favorite... 
Minus the dirty spot on the sensor.

2011 Estes Park CO


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 5, 2012)

Lots of auroral activity this year -contrast/brightness were tweaked a little.

Question for Garyinhere: What settings did you use for the moon picture?


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 5, 2012)

majestic12 said:


> Question for Garyinhere: What settings did you use for the moon picture?



You almost take it like a daylight action shot. Settings: f/11 1/500sec, Iso 1600 
The moon make a ton more light than people think so you really have to use a faster shutter speed and close down the f stop to get depth of field


----------



## HammerON (Mar 5, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> Moon was too bright to capture the Milky Way but took a few for fun
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7189/6805245966_b37df36e0f_b.jpg
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7055/6805246842_f126ed23e1_b.jpg
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7036/6805246292_b47f22fdd5_b.jpg



Nice shots


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 5, 2012)

i like this thread too much, just a note can u put beside member name which camera he use, cuz i like many pictures and why i want to know which camera he use i should search hole thread to read him first post.

other thing better if every member put camera he use and the lens that will be great.

and i vote for 2nd thing cuz people always change the camera and lenses, what u think guys


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 5, 2012)

Added this to the front page:



> If you would like to become a member of the TPU Darkroom, just ask!  Remember to post your favorite picture (that you have taken) as well! Please indicate what kind of camera you used to take the picture (along with lenses/settings/etc.)


----------



## twilyth (Mar 6, 2012)

iPhone app takes 800 pix per minute - normally $0.99, free today only, March 5th.

http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-57390841-285/how-to-take-800-photos-a-minute-with-your-iphone/

edit:  Plus "10 best views from around the world"


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hidden Lake Gardens -taken with a Lumix FZ-18 -untouched/unedited except for size


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 7, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Added this to the front page:



thanks that's great


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 7, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> FYI Adobe LightRoom 4 is out of beta and is pretty awesome.
> Minolta 70-210mm (Beercan)
> Settings: f/5.6; 1/800sec; ISO 100; @210mm
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7065/6960066475_3a6ab42437_b.jpg




awesome details mate, with this info's this thread will be a guide too, good job


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2012)

not the best shots, but its dark, and hell is hot and. and, and,....errrr


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 10, 2012)

My buddy invited us to look through his telescope... I've never seen gas clouds in space until tonight!!!




This wasn't taken through the scope, he didn't have an adapter for my camera
300mm f/11 1/100sec @400 ISO


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2012)

good shots, would had been epic to get an adapter for it though


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 10, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> good shots, would had been epic to get an adapter for it though



He has his Cannon on it, it's kinda crummy and low pixel, I was trying to see if that cannon adapter could be rigged up to my sony but it couldn't but still it was amazing just looking through it. I felt like I was peeping into God's secret garden or something.


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 15, 2012)

A storm just passed by!

DMC-FZ18 ~f/2.8 ~60sec exposure ~ISO-100 ~31mm (stock)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 15, 2012)

i got a part time job in a shelter/ place for homeless/abusive ppl

and i have never met more friendly and thankful ppl in my life, srsly 

i like both BW and color, bc theres insane amount of color in the pics, and i just happens to like BW pics just as much if not more


----------



## t_ski (Mar 16, 2012)

I like the B&W, as it has a bit of sereness to it and well as sadness.  Brings out the emotion in the picture.


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 16, 2012)

The B&W ones seem to be the standard for pictures like these.  I like the ones in color more though.  With both sets of pictures up, I feel that the B&W ones invoke stronger emotional responses, making me realize how desensitized to the stuff I am when I don't respond in the same manner to the color ones.  Maybe I'm thinking into it too much.


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## garyinhere (Apr 2, 2012)

nt


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 10, 2012)

Hail of an afternoon lols


----------



## majestic12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Any damage from the hail?  Looks pretty brutal.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 10, 2012)

majestic12 said:


> Any damage from the hail?  Looks pretty brutal.


I was under a car port. lots of busted windshields I even videod a tornado about a mile away


----------



## majestic12 (Apr 12, 2012)

Verlander pitching




Reacting to the balk call




Papa Grande "Big Potato"

Quality sucks, but sometimes you have to work with what you have I guess.
I wish I could've brought a tripod with me -clear shots are tough at 549mm!  1/250 f/4.2


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## ERazer (Apr 14, 2012)

sub'd


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## majestic12 (Apr 15, 2012)

^Was the vulture shot @300mm+/- with your beercan or did you manage to get closer to it?  Really snazzy pics BTW.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 15, 2012)

Fish got pwned.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 16, 2012)

garyinhere said:


>



You must be in Woodward.  I could have swore I saw this exact seen on the Weather Channel earlier today.  Glady to see you are doing alright - they say that Woodward was the worst hit yesterday.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## majestic12 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## garyinhere (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 25, 2012)

Where's Wile E? We need to get him in here to see those.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 25, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Where's Wile E? We need to get him in here to see those.



*goes to post them on his FB lol


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't normally do video's but did a Slideshow type of thing of the tornado that hit us last week.


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 30, 2012)

I am looking for info on sensor cleaning... I have my Canon 20d and the sensor needs a cleaning, there is no one locally that cleans them and I am thinking I could buy a kit and clean mine.  
Yes I am aware of the risk of damaging the sensor but I feel I am capable to get the job done.    Anyone clean there sensors? Kit recommendations?
===============================================================================================================================================



garyinhere said:


> I don't normally do video's but did a Slideshow type of thing of the tornado that hit us last week.



Tornado's are no joke, growing up in SE Nebraska I have seen many and been fortunate enough to have dodged almost all of them. 
**knock on wood**


----------



## garyinhere (May 1, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> I am looking for info on sensor cleaning... I have my Canon 20d and the sensor needs a cleaning, there is no one locally that cleans them and I am thinking I could buy a kit and clean mine.
> Yes I am aware of the risk of damaging the sensor but I feel I am capable to get the job done. Anyone clean there sensors? Kit recommendations?



I will do it in a three step process. I'm sure you've already done the air blower though. There is a wet/dry cleaning kit that works very well. They are pricey though. With imagination and youtube all new things are possible lol. 

Had a blast Saturday evening doing this photo shoot! 
A65 w/ Minolta 50mm 1.7






























The rest can be viewed here on my flikr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/garyinhere/sets/72157629929948391/


----------



## AnomalouS (May 2, 2012)

Awesome subjects Gary, what was that for?


----------



## garyinhere (May 2, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> Awesome subjects Gary, what was that for?



The makeup artist needed some portfolio shots of different types of work she can do. Plus thought it sounded fun


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 2, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> I will do it in a three step process. I'm sure you've already done the air blower though. There is a wet/dry cleaning kit that works very well. They are pricey though. With imagination and youtube all new things are possible lol.
> 
> Had a blast Saturday evening doing this photo shoot!
> A65 w/ Minolta 50mm 1.7
> ...



Dude!  How'd you get these girls to paint themselves up for you?


----------



## garyinhere (May 2, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Dude!  How'd you get these girls to paint themselves up for you?


----------



## HammerON (May 3, 2012)

Was in Arizona in March and decided to go to the Grand Canyon as I and the fiance had never been there before. It is pretty awe-inspiring

























This is at my great aunt's house in Mesa:


----------



## AnomalouS (May 3, 2012)

First time shooting lightning, interesting how difficult this can be.  The last pic is washed out but how can you judge what aperture to set when there is no constant?  I am ordering a sensor cleaning swab kit as well.  
Canon 20d / 17-85mm. Manual, bulb setting with remote, aperture set between 4.5 and 16.


----------



## AnomalouS (May 3, 2012)

I just did a quick test to see how dirty my sensor is... Wow.

Promptly ordered:
Photographic Solutions Sensor Swab Type 2 (12-Pack) 
Visible Dust VDust Plus Formula Solution 

Sure it cost $60 for these items and there is a big risk when cleaning the sensor, however my last sensor cleaning in Buffalo NY cost me $55.  Sadly no one locally will clean one so this is pretty much my only option.


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 5, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> First time shooting lightning, interesting how difficult this can be.  The last pic is washed out but how can you judge what aperture to set when there is no constant?  I am ordering a sensor cleaning swab kit as well.
> Canon 20d / 17-85mm. Manual, bulb setting with remote, aperture set between 4.5 and 16.
> 
> http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/3016/img7324m.jpg
> ...



These are quite shocking!


----------



## AnomalouS (May 5, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> These are quite shocking!



Thanks. 


Who is shooting the moon tonight at 1134pm Eastern?


----------



## t_ski (May 5, 2012)

I was hoping to give it a shot.  I'm central though - hopefully I can get a decent shot at the perigee.


----------



## burtram (May 6, 2012)

Well, it isn't in sight at the moment for me, but it'll be over the hills and trees in a couple minutes and I'll have a go at some photos. Never tried taking shots of the moon yet, should be interesting.


----------



## t_ski (May 6, 2012)

Rather hazy out tonight, although I think I got a few good shots.  The wife was kinda pissy because I wanted to take so many pictures.  Not sure wtf her deal was. 

I'll go through my pics tomorrow and upload some for you guys.  I think I got a few good ones, although exposure was kinda tricky.  Took so many pics because I was trying to play with the different camera settings to see what worked best.


----------



## AnomalouS (May 6, 2012)

10:34pm the moon perigee





After the perigee and the clouds rolling through.





Canon 20d, Canon 70x200mm with a 2x multi.


----------



## burtram (May 6, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I think I got a few good ones, although exposure was kinda tricky.  Took so many pics because I was trying to play with the different camera settings to see what worked best.



I was doing the same, I was trying with and without this "star filter", in addition to playing around with different settings. i think this was roughly the best I could manage:






Sony A300 with Tokina 75-300mm f4.5-5.6


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 6, 2012)

hi guys, ive been shooting film for as long as i could hold a camera. finally got a digital camera after developing film, scanning, storing photos became such a big hassle. shooting with the canon sx40hs and i have to say for a budget dslr this is a very nice camera. the lens is phenomenal and the color is what you get from the $1000 models. 

anyway, i shoot everything, but sometimes i like to shoot pictures for my desktop wallpaper. here are a few 16:9 shots that are uncompressed if you want to use them. 

http://www.freedomtoassemble.com/images/IMG_0125.JPG

http://www.freedomtoassemble.com/images/IMG_0094.JPG

http://www.freedomtoassemble.com/images/IMG_0124.JPG

i got rid of the embed as it was killing my server for bandwidth lol.


----------



## garyinhere (May 6, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> hi guys, ive been shooting film for as long as i could hold a camera. finally got a digital camera after developing film, scanning, storing photos became such a big hassle. shooting with the canon sx40hs and i have to say for a budget dslr this is a very nice camera. the lens is phenomenal and the color is what you get from the $1000 models.
> 
> anyway, i shoot everything, but sometimes i like to shoot pictures for my desktop wallpaper. here are a few 16:9 shots that are uncompressed if you want to use them.
> 
> ...



dam steve, you's a man of talents... seems like we have more than movies in common! Wish you were closer a photog day out would be a blast w/you


----------



## t_ski (May 6, 2012)

Ok, here's what I got last night.  Like I said, it was kinda hazy:






So I played around with the settings and tried a few (ok, a lot):





















It was difficult to get shots with less zoom, due to not having something to focus on.






And the wife and my 14yo daughter with our telescope:


----------



## garyinhere (May 6, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Ok, here's what I got last night.  Like I said, it was kinda hazy:
> 
> http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/8190/moon1aw.jpg
> 
> ...



My wife and I have been Messier hunting lately and having a blast at it! Telescopes are great ways to spend time with the family imo


----------



## AnomalouS (May 6, 2012)

what zoom were you using?
I am going to give it another shot tonight if it's clear out and try over exposing a little.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 6, 2012)

overcast all night here. too bad, i would love to give the 32x optical zoom a shot a shooting the moon.


----------



## t_ski (May 7, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> what zoom were you using?
> I am going to give it another shot tonight if it's clear out and try over exposing a little.



I have a Panasonic FZ40 with 24x zoom:

Panasonic DMC-FZ40K Black 14.1MP 3.0" 230K LCD 24X...

I had it maxed out.


----------



## AnomalouS (May 7, 2012)

Gotcha. All clouds here, no shots tonight.


----------



## ERazer (May 9, 2012)

prolly been ask many times but can you guys recommend entry lvl DSLR? 500-800$ range?

ty guys


----------



## garyinhere (May 9, 2012)

ERazer said:


> prolly been ask many times but can you guys recommend entry lvl DSLR? 500-800$ range?
> 
> ty guys



http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/849378-REG/Sony_SLTA57K_Alpha_SLT_A57_SLR_Digital.html
This is what I'd get on that budget


----------



## garyinhere (May 10, 2012)




----------



## garyinhere (May 14, 2012)

Oklahoma Sunset


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 14, 2012)

went on a hike today and got some decent pictures.

had to take pics down as i was hosting them myself and noticed some heavy bandwidth usage.


----------



## garyinhere (May 14, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> went on a hike today and got some decent pictures.
> 
> http://www.freedomtoassemble.com/images/IMG_0140.JPG
> 
> ...



Love to see some buildings from around there and some landscapes... looks like you live in a very beautiful area


----------



## freaksavior (May 14, 2012)

Took a couple shots tonight while riding downtown


----------



## freaksavior (May 14, 2012)

forgot two.

(512) Alt





Left Hand Milk Stout


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 14, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> went on a hike today and got some decent pictures.
> 
> http://www.freedomtoassemble.com/images/IMG_0140.JPG
> 
> ...



Nice adjuestment of your iris on that picture of an iris.


----------



## garyinhere (May 16, 2012)

Working on improving my lighting techniques, tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 16, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> Oklahoma Sunset
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7083/7193799044_74f5cdee62_b.jpg



Wow.. do you have it in a bigger reso for me maybe?


----------



## garyinhere (May 16, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Wow.. do you have it in a bigger reso for me maybe?



These are the original file size *they're huge though


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2012)

he asked for the sunset not the legs, although I'm sure those are appreciated too


----------



## garyinhere (May 16, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> he asked for the sunset not the legs, although I'm sure those are appreciated too



Didn't even notice lols


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 16, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> Didn't even notice lols
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7083/7193799044_2c1110997b_o.jpg



what was the focal length setting on that pic. you could increase it some and dial down the aperture to get better color on the clouds.


----------



## garyinhere (May 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> what was the focal length setting on that pic. you could increase it some and dial down the aperture to get better color on the clouds.



There was a smokey fire look I was going for, that's why I left so much noise in ect


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 16, 2012)

hrm interesting idea. ive never been one to shoot the sky as i can never find a composition i am happy with.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 17, 2012)

yesterday i see a special offer from Amazon.com, buy a Nikon camera and got 32G memory class 10 for free with a nice bag too.


----------



## AnomalouS (May 17, 2012)

Solar Ring Eclipse on Sunday.  Checking up on what filters you may need, from what I read it is strongly recommended to use:
- "Solar Filter"  best I can tell it would be a "Polarizer Fitler"
-  Also seeing many people are using a "Neutral Density Filter" 

What sucks for me is the Canon 70-200mm F2.8 lens I have a 77mm ND4 and a 67mm Polarizer, and I do not have a step down ring from 77 to 67...Trying to find something local is a challenge.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_eclipse_of_May_20,_2012


----------



## burtram (May 18, 2012)

Experimenting with the camera in my HTC Incredible 2, since I almost never use it:




Darkened the background in photoshop to bring attention to the flower more, but that's it. Shot with the black and white option on the camera's settings.


----------



## garyinhere (May 19, 2012)

Playing around with some lighting setups, pretty fun/tricky lol... side note, this doll has the most freaky realistic eyes


----------



## AnomalouS (May 19, 2012)

freaksavior said:


> Left Hand Milk Stout



Gotta love some Left Hand Brews!   One on my favorites.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 19, 2012)

tic tacs FTW

BTW this contains a concealed pen drive  (ditnt have anything better to do)







courtesy: my phone


----------



## garyinhere (May 19, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> yesterday i see a special offer from Amazon.com, buy a Nikon camera and got 32G memory class 10 for free with a nice bag too.



You going to get it?

Just playing still with lighting


----------



## AnomalouS (May 20, 2012)

Picked up a 24"x24" table top studio, just started messing around.  The last week we have been taking pictures of all my wife's design work and building her online portfolio. Pretty sure my Canon 20d is under exposing almost everything, we have been +1'ing the past week and getting better results.


----------



## garyinhere (May 21, 2012)




----------



## AnomalouS (May 21, 2012)

Interesting... Was she looking at a Sunflower?


----------



## ERazer (May 23, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/849378-REG/Sony_SLTA57K_Alpha_SLT_A57_SLR_Digital.html
> This is what I'd get on that budget



im thinking getting this camera but how is it compare to canon t3i rebel?


----------



## garyinhere (May 24, 2012)

ERazer said:


> im thinking getting this camera but how is it compare to canon t3i rebel?



I don't know I've never checked that one out


----------



## ERazer (May 24, 2012)

its okay pulled the trigger anyway


----------



## garyinhere (May 24, 2012)

ERazer said:


> its okay pulled the trigger anyway



What did you get?


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 24, 2012)

My esp tells me he got a Sony Alpha SLT-A57.


----------



## ERazer (May 25, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> My esp tells me he got a Sony Alpha SLT-A57.



yes i did should be here tommorow


----------



## garyinhere (May 25, 2012)

ERazer said:


> yes i did should be here tommorow



Cool man, you're gonna enjoy it especially if you ebay and get the older Minolta lens'... they are great and not too pricey!


----------



## ERazer (May 25, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> Cool man, you're gonna enjoy it especially if you ebay and get the older Minolta lens'... they are great and not too pricey!



sweet! gonna look around for 17/18 to 100/200mm


----------



## garyinhere (May 25, 2012)

Here's the lens' I'd suggest 
http://photographic-central.blogspot.com/2012/05/essential-minolta-lenses-for-a-mount.html


----------



## ERazer (May 25, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> Here's the lens' I'd suggest
> http://photographic-central.blogspot.com/2012/05/essential-minolta-lenses-for-a-mount.html



you sir are the MAN!  tyvm


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 26, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> Here's the lens' I'd suggest
> http://photographic-central.blogspot.com/2012/05/essential-minolta-lenses-for-a-mount.html



Nice of you to _lens_ him a hand.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 28, 2012)

Hey guys i picked up a Canon 17-40 f/4L for £150. Should I sell it on and continue using my 18-55mm IS and 35-105mm f3.5-4.5 or Keep it and sell the 18-55mm IS???

I have a 1000D for reference


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 30, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8019/7304617810_626e6dbe0c_z.jpg



wat?


----------



## garyinhere (May 30, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> wat?



playing around with diff stuffs


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 31, 2012)

whats up with the Qphotography watermark? do you work now for this company?

http://www.q-photography.com/


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## burtram (Jun 4, 2012)

While working the pool route today, I rescued numerous bugs as per usual, but this one, was unique, so after I saved it, I snapped a photo with my phone:

About a half an inch tall (roughly 1cm), baby praying mantis.
I also just noticed, you can actually see the water drops still on it, when viewing full size.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## HammerON (Jun 6, 2012)

That is one sick looking car
Nice pic


----------



## t_ski (Jun 6, 2012)

What kind of Ferrari is it?


----------



## majestic12 (Jun 7, 2012)

^599GTB -it can go over 330km/h!  It's a beautiful car, but I'd rather drive a Honda.


----------



## burtram (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's some cute critters:

Tiny little red spiders running around this hand rail (1.5-2 inch square railing), my phone really struggled to get them in any kind of focus. I also just noticed, I caught one of the tiny white bugs that were running around too, on the middle right of that pic:





Then at another pool, I found another baby mantis, this one smaller than that orange one I saved previously:


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## majestic12 (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## HammerON (Jun 21, 2012)

Serious bump for a great thread


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 24, 2012)

add me in this club please, u make me sick with your great photos shots guys, now im got DSLR camera, nikon D3100 with 18-55 VR
trying my first shots with nikon d3100 with 18-55
i re sized the image to can upload it


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 26, 2012)

Added  Welcome!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 27, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Added  Welcome!



thanks mate


----------



## t_ski (Jun 27, 2012)

A view of Chicago's Navy Pier from the top of the Ferris Wheel:


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 1, 2012)

A few from a photo shoot I did yesterday... was too much fun!


----------



## Elmo (Jul 7, 2012)

Can i join this club 
Picture taken with nikon d3200 . Im a newbie at this btw.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 7, 2012)

Doubt you want to ask me what camera was used.


----------



## Elmo (Jul 7, 2012)

what camera?


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 7, 2012)

It wasn't taken with a camera sadly. I only have a camera phone myself, Sharp SH-10C.


----------



## Elmo (Jul 7, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> It wasn't taken with a camera sadly. I only have a camera phone myself, Sharp SH-10C.


quality looks nice .. dam wasted my money on a dslr lol bahahaha


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 7, 2012)

Nah, with a DLR you can get different lenses for effect or for the long ranged shots. With this, you can't really use a tripod, you have to adjust the lack of zoom by using your feet and have a steady hand to grip someone not meant to be held that way. 

One thing I know, I won't be taking any photos at jets in action at the upcoming airshow due to lack of zoom.


----------



## Elmo (Jul 7, 2012)

i only have a 55mm lens.. saving up for a 100+ mm lens


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 7, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> It wasn't taken with a camera sadly. I only have a camera phone myself, Sharp SH-10C.



Nice shots.  Must be the photographer and not the camera.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 7, 2012)

Elmo said:


> i only have a 55mm lens.. saving up for a 100+ mm lens



You don't need much after the stock 18-55mm lens. Just learn how to take better picture


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 7, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> You don't need much after the stock 18-55mm lens. Just learn how to take better picture



What he means to say is: use the shit out of your kit lens and find it's limitations. That coupled with manual mode and you're bound to take amazing pictures.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 7, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> What he means to say is: use the shit out of your kit lens and find it's limitations. That coupled with manual mode and you're bound to take amazing pictures.



Only when you know the limitations of your current lens collection you are allowed to get more. By limitation it doesn't include "I want to take a picture of the aeroplane landing one day, therefore I will buy a 600mm" kind of limitation, it means "right, I prefer to take wide angle photographs but 18mm is not good enough, time to get 12-24mm". 

Manual mode is very good if you want to stretch your creativity to the max, but useless for "stock usage", like taking picture of yourself in the bathroom


----------



## Elmo (Jul 7, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> What he means to say is: use the shit out of your kit lens and find it's limitations. That coupled with manual mode and you're bound to take amazing pictures.


Well im not sure how to.. I mean if you can help me out id love it because im new to photography previously i didnt even take any pics lol i bought this dslr for weddings and web design . Also at times i need to take photos from far.. like u know 3 stories high or so to be able to see peoples number plates lol. not stalking just .....  hmm im not able to see their number plates clearly.. if i were to zoom to the max at 55 and even if i use ps its still distorted. Anyway would love help of anyone im using a nikon d3200 its fairly new im a newbie people said its a good cam but after buying it people are saying the opposite so i dont know if i made a good investment or not i payed about 900 usd including a tripod a good one from sony.


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 7, 2012)

Elmo said:


> Well im not sure how to.. I mean if you can help me out id love it because im new to photography previously i didnt even take any pics lol i bought this dslr for weddings and web design .


Weddings is a big jump if you've never taken pictures before.


Elmo said:


> Also at times i need to take photos from far.. like u know 3 stories high or so to be able to see peoples number plates lol. not stalking just .....  hmm im not able to see their number plates clearly.. if i were to zoom to the max at 55 and even if i use ps its still distorted.


The best zoom is your feet, remember to fill your frame, if something doesn't add to the picture it shouldn't be there. 


Elmo said:


> Anyway would love help of anyone im using a nikon d3200 its fairly new im a newbie people said its a good cam but after buying it people are saying the opposite so i dont know if i made a good investment or not i payed about 900 usd including a tripod a good one from sony.


Never blame your tools, the D3200 is a good camera, the important thing is to learn Manual mode because if you can't get the picture right in A or S modes then you need something to follow up on. Also, take your camera everywhere, you'd much rather have a camera and not need it than to need a camera and not have it. Start looking at pictures and finding ones you like and try to mimic they style of them or copy them.


----------



## Elmo (Jul 7, 2012)

yep weddings are a big jump but i mean as in family related i still got a year to train. I dont get what you mean by the best zoom is your feet"// Can you further define? I dont blame my tools but people have been making negative comments on the camera model i bought :c Its like..  i bought an over priced amd fx8150 when i could have gotten a better deal with the i5 2500k . Just an example no mad no hate.


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 7, 2012)

Elmo said:


> yep weddings are a big jump but i mean as in family related i still got a year to train. I dont get what you mean by the best zoom is your feet"// Can you further define? I dont blame my tools but people have been making negative comments on the camera model i bought :c Its like..  i bought an over priced amd fx8150 when i could have gotten a better deal with the i5 2500k . Just an example no mad no hate.



Walk up to your subject to get the picture instead of relying on a zoom lens... best zoom is your feet


----------



## Elmo (Jul 7, 2012)

ah i see.. okay second issue the reason i zoom is because those people are bad :s and they are likely to beat me up .

the police are not much help because they  close 1 eye or both eyes .


// On a different thought where do u get those insects ?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 7, 2012)

Wedding is a bitch, not because of the setting but because of the bitching firestorm after the event from the bride. 

I wonder why you chose D3200 instead of D5100, given that they are more or less at the same price, but its too late now.

Yes, get the 55-200 lens if you want to be a stalker. Its not terribly expensive, but a bit fragile. 

Once you get a DSLR (whichever make and whenever it is made) you are pretty much set for life, the rest is skill polishing. Hell, most good stuff are taken by people who uses the most basic tools because you can learn everything very fast and move on to get composition right instead of worrying about settings. I still cannot get the most out of my compact so I am not going to get a DSLR yet.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 7, 2012)

I agree, taking pictures is all about that moment. My phone already have pretty decent quailty and with me all the time. Just need to come across those times you think it will make an excellent picture and snap away. It is always better to take something and find out it didn't work out than missing a chance because you forgot your camera.

Although I do agree for wildlife shooting as such, you will pretty much need to invest heavily.


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 7, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> I agree, taking pictures is all about that moment. My phone already have pretty decent quailty and with me all the time. Just need to come across those times you think it will make an excellent picture and snap away.
> 
> Although I do agree for wildlife shooting as such, you will pretty much need to invest heavily.



Kit lens


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 7, 2012)

Not wild enough! was thinking about long range exotic bird shooting and such. That shot is more "macro shooting" than "wildlife shooting" imo. Being said so, nothing stopping you using kit lens to do anything. Heck even point and shoot and some camera phones are good enough for small prints, with a little PS work they look rather decent. 

On a side note, as a insect hater that bug is creeping me out.


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 7, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> as a insect hater that bug is creeping me out


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 7, 2012)

Any one know him? 
First Famous person i've caught with my DSLR (old 35-105 f3.5-4.5) cracking lense


----------



## Elmo (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh god dont tell me that is a mosquito . Im still puzzled on where u find all this stuff. .where do u live? in a forest or what lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 7, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Any one know him?
> First Famous person i've caught with my DSLR (old 35-105 f3.5-4.5) cracking lense
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120707/IMG_2442.jpg



I think he looks cute, related by any chance? Looks so much better then Ken anyway


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 7, 2012)

These unedited full size shots from my phone is pretty ugly when fully zoomed it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 7, 2012)

nice pics guys 

just got my hands on a D70s with 50-200mm lens, bltiz/flash, 2 batteries, and 2x1gb cards

for 100 $ lol, but its old, and it shows clearly


----------



## HammerON (Jul 8, 2012)

This young bald eagle found a big meal in this Alaska King salmon:










A glistening Kenai river:


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 8, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> I think he looks cute, related by any chance? Looks so much better then Ken anyway



LOL, no relative! i was doing some photography for his volunteering project, just a good shot of him i had 



HammerON: that is a wonderful shot of the eagle!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 8, 2012)

Taken using my new bridge camera, Panasonic Lumix FZ48, it takes some nice pis for a bridge.


----------



## Elmo (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## garyinhere (Jul 8, 2012)

Let me know what you think, I think Oklahoma has some of the most beautiful sunsets in the world. Most taken with an A100 and a couple with an A65, all with minolta lens'!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 9, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47723&stc=1&d=1341750744
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47724&stc=1&d=1341750744
> 
> Taken using my new bridge camera, Panasonic Lumix FZ48, it takes some nice pis for a bridge.



I have a Panasonic FZ40 and I love it.  I've got a few pics to post from a Weblos retreat this weekend.  Hope to get these up soon for you guys.


----------



## Elmo (Jul 9, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> Let me know what you think, I think Oklahoma has some of the most beautiful sunsets in the world. Most taken with an A100 and a couple with an A65, all with minolta lens'!
> http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6073/6054429896_b26e6d37a6_b.jpg
> http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6071/6054431184_c00af45744_b.jpg
> http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6205/6054432406_977469260c_b.jpg
> ...



One can only hope the idiots in my country stop burning and polluting the sky. In my country its impossible to get nice shots like that only in certain areas that are untouched , the pollution level here is crazy u cant really see sh1t . Do you know some people here are to cheap to get a grass cutter  but they use fire to cut their grass rofl..Nice pics anyway i envy that nice  sunset :C


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 9, 2012)

i always follow this when shooting pics of things, smaller objects and such, i like the guide alot, its simple but yet very effective.


----------



## ERazer (Jul 10, 2012)

had my a57 for couple months now thought i share my pics

iso 100, Minolta 100mm macro 1:1, f/8.0, 1/200 sec












iso 100, Minolta 100mm macro@infinity, f/5.0, 1/250 sec


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 10, 2012)

ERazer said:


> had my a57 for couple months now thought i share my pics
> 
> iso 100, Minolta 100mm macro 1:1, f/8.0, 1/200 sec
> 
> ...



I've been wanting that lens for a while now


----------



## ERazer (Jul 10, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> I've been wanting that lens for a while now



awesome lens! got mine from japan prolly lil too expensive but well worth it, didnt edit at all just i resize the image


----------



## Elmo (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 10, 2012)

IMO that was too much sky showing, the sky near the top left corner kinda ruined the overall feel, still rather pretty.


----------



## Elmo (Jul 10, 2012)

Could have cropped it :S


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 10, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i always follow this when shooting pics of things, smaller objects and such, i like the guide alot, its simple but yet very effective.
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/mdpc-photographyzxjpf.jpg



I completely forgot about reading that in the past! Added a link to your post in the OP.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 10, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> I completely forgot about reading that in the past! Added a link to your post in the OP.



thank you 

still playing with the d70s lol, i never took the time to get into settings prepoerly, gonna do that now and then get a newer cam later







heres same shot after trying another wb setting, ty Peet


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 11, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thank you
> 
> still playing with the d70s lol, i never took the time to get into settings prepoerly, gonna do that now and then get a newer cam later
> 
> ...



You can also do this off camera in Lightroom or something similar, there is a little dropper that you click and select your known white and it will adjust the WhiteBalance for you, it is better if you shoot in RAW though


----------



## burtram (Jul 11, 2012)

All shots taken with Sony Alpha 300 and Minolta 50mm f1.7 lens. All taken over this last weekend.





















This little bugger was hard to get a shot of with the 50mm lens, especially since it wouldn't stop scooting around the branch. The back of his head looks like a skull.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice pics


----------



## Elmo (Jul 12, 2012)

At first it was funny and then >.<


----------



## ERazer (Jul 15, 2012)

100mm minolta micro at 1:4, i could prolly gotten 1:1 but stupid bee keep flying off


----------



## Elmo (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Elmo (Jul 15, 2012)

View attachment 47830View attachment 47831View attachment 47832View attachment 47833View attachment 47834View attachment 47835View attachment 47836View attachment 47837View attachment 47838View attachment 47839


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Elmo (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## t_ski (Jul 19, 2012)

If anybody can upload some nice triple-monitor shots (5760x1080), I'd love to check them out.  My current one (Chicago skyline viewed from the water) is getting a bit old.


----------



## Elmo (Jul 19, 2012)

if u see the images i have the flowers etc those are 6k resolution :S if you want ill provide the raw. Unless you are looking for a scenery instead of flowers let me know..


----------



## t_ski (Jul 19, 2012)

I suppose I prefer scenery more, like that sunset you posted.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 19, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://www.abload.de/img/sssssssssssssssss3qj41.jpg



Is that Denmark?  Very nice.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 19, 2012)

yup, right next to where i live, well 5km away


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## burtram (Jul 22, 2012)

Got something good for you guys today. This wealthy guy me and my brother do pool work for, has a bunch of really expensive cars and so far I've seen two Ferrari's, two Porsche, A McLaren MP412C and a Maseratti. Today, he pulled up to one of his houses we were doing work at in an Ariel Atom:





I have never seen one in person before, and it is a beastly little machine.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 22, 2012)

reminds me of


----------



## burtram (Jul 22, 2012)

Outside of various racing games, that's the only other time I've seen one, was on BBC's Top Gear. I never realised they were really that small too, it looks bigger on tv, lol.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 14, 2012)

i love the house t-ski 

heres a little something from the collection


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 14, 2012)

Those are nice pictures to watch. 

Seriously, really nice closeups.


----------



## repman244 (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## garyinhere (Aug 18, 2012)

Set my camera up on my telescope yesterday and took some pics of Sun Spots


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2012)

how do you do that?


----------



## garyinhere (Aug 18, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how do you do that?



Telescope with a filter then mount my camera to it with an adapter.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 19, 2012)

Got a pic of that?


----------



## garyinhere (Aug 19, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Got a pic of that?



Sure do 





here's a full one of the scope with tripod weight is about 110lbs


----------



## t_ski (Aug 19, 2012)

Damn, that's one hell of a telescope!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 19, 2012)

garyinhere said:


> Sure do
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8438/7811148528_22fc4153e4_b.jpg
> here's a full one of the scope with tripod weight is about 110lbs
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8286/7811163026_5aa083f5be_b.jpg



That is sooo sweet


----------



## burtram (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's some shots from yesterday:


----------



## LGV (Sep 30, 2012)

*Off topic*

Help on choosing a new dslr nikon camera! Need help ASAP!

Please comment here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2734824&posted=1#post2734824
Any help appreciated!


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 30, 2012)

hi guys i dont have ear about this section xd , if is not a problem add me in the list,i have studying photography for 2 years from 2007 to 2009 and for troubles i dont have found again work in the world of art xd  this is my flickr album for take a look at my projects http://www.flickr.com/photos/36205692@N05/ , for problems now i dont shoot much but i have in mind more projects xd .


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 7, 2012)

My dog at the beach, he goes underwater down to the bottom to retrieve sticks sometimes lol.











These are mob ph shots, qualitys iffy.^


----------



## Steevo (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## t_ski (Oct 7, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


>



What are these?  They don't quite look like rocks to me...


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 7, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img252/4363/dsc1753.jpg
> 
> My dog at the beach, he goes underwater down to the bottom to retrieve sticks sometimes lol.



Amazing shot.  Good dog.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 7, 2012)

To tski,

They are seaweed pods at the local surf beach, its a great spot as mostly only the locals go there, quite prehistoric with caves, rock pools etc,[and sharks !!] few mnths back i found an aboriginal stone tool which i have kept, and my brother and i once found a face carved in stone looking up at us in the water , we left it tho, bad juju to remove something like that in my op, and there is evidence of aboriginal "middens" with layers of broken sea shells from where they lived/feasted for millenia up on the cliffs.
With this stone tool, the edge is quite sharp, for skinning/cutting meat, bark etc.forgive the mob ph pics. fits in the hand perfectly.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 7, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Amazing shot.  Good dog.




Thankyou Popcorn!!, hes a good fella, a real character.
quick pic of the amps and axe im using in latest band, vox 100w and egnator 40w fender squire.dunlop wa wa and boss graphic eq


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 7, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/y620i.jpg

Huge photo so click it  
Its a hexi cheese grilled cheese with a slice of roast beef.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 8, 2012)

Most of the food pics I take are cell-phone pics to share (aka tease) my friends


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 8, 2012)

freaksavior said:


> http://i.imgur.com/y620i.jpg
> 
> Huge photo so click it
> Its a hexi cheese grilled cheese with a slice of roast beef.



Im hungry now!!!






Snapped this last week, was overcast day though. Trying to figure out tpu,s photo upload system, il get there.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 8, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Most of the food pics I take are cell-phone pics to share (aka tease) my friends





mediasorcerer said:


> Im hungry now!!!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img833/5216/mg3849bird1.jpg
> 
> Snapped this last week, was overcast day though. Trying to figure out tpu,s photo upload system, il get there.



I really like to cook but I just don't have the money to make more nice, elegant foods like fish or lamb etc.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 8, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> hi guys i dont have ear about this section xd , if is not a problem add me in the list,i have studying photography for 2 years from 2007 to 2009 and for troubles i dont have found again work in the world of art xd  this is my flickr album for take a look at my projects http://www.flickr.com/photos/36205692@N05/ , for problems now i dont shoot much but i have in mind more projects xd .



Shoot more pretty girls  and generally shoot more, carry your camera with you 24/7 if you have to!


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 8, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Shoot more pretty girls  and generally shoot more, carry your camera with you 24/7 if you have to!



thanks ,the problem is right now the situation in italy for search work and other stuff is hard xd but i have in mind a lot of projects xd .
i need my brain in peace or i work bad xd.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 8, 2012)

freaksavior said:


> I really like to cook but I just don't have the money to make more nice, elegant foods like fish or lamb etc.



I know what that's like,,, done it real hard in times past,
Thank god it's not like that now! I hope your sitch changes for the better.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 8, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> I know what that's like,,, done it real hard in times past,
> Thank god it's not like that now! I hope your sitch changes for the better.



Yeah im about to sell my car so that's an $800 burden removed off my shoulders, going to be getting something much much cheaper soon.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 18, 2012)

Can someone give me advice on these pictures?
http://i.imgur.com/b4CZO.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/WBiiE.jpg
http://imgur.com/y620i


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 18, 2012)

freaksavior said:


> Can someone give me advice on these pictures?
> http://i.imgur.com/b4CZO.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/WBiiE.jpg
> http://imgur.com/y620i



well for my experience, make still life / food is very hard but not impossible,first natural light help a lot , second if the autofocus dont remain stable use manual and third take a look for exsamples online for have idea about the prospective xd. like this (http://www.carlamarchi.it/still-life.php its an italian photographer)


----------



## burtram (Oct 28, 2012)

In Beverly Hills, California, overlooking Downtown Los Angeles and Santa Monica, as well as the coastline/ocean on the far right.

That's a multi million dollar view right there (literally) those houses on the left, on the hill, sell for around $40 million each. 
This property I took the photos from, belongs to a client to my brother's pool company (we clean 4 of his pools, on his massive properties in Beverly Hills).


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow , magic sunsets^ , thanx for posting too, good stuff!!!


----------



## burtram (Oct 28, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> Wow , magic sunsets^ , thanx for posting too, good stuff!!!



I figured it's too nice a view, to hoard it for myself, so you are welcome, hehe. And it's actually sunrise, but basically the same, in terms of lighting 

If anyone wants an eyefinity version of one, let me know, I can make one no problem. I'd just need to find a place to host it outside of TPU if you didn't want the watermark.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 28, 2012)

Credit to you mon, sunrise lol, dopey me hehe, charming shots and keep them coming, its appreciated by fellow enthusiasts[i hate that word hehe] bloody "enthusiasts" like myself.


----------



## repman244 (Nov 1, 2012)

I think I haven't posted these yet:


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 1, 2012)

repman244 said:


> I think I haven't posted these yet:
> 
> http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/6411/dsc10822y.jpg
> 
> ...



greats xd


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 1, 2012)

i know i edited it too, but... 






originally taken in Black and White.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 2, 2012)

Is that you das in this photo^ pretty suave shot mon!!  good stuff, thanx for posting everyone, keep em coming why not already?


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 2, 2012)

thanks!
i dont smoke 

i look really diff.

me on the right infront of my computer XD


----------



## camoxiong (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi, I'm not in this club but I want advices. Is it worth to upgrade a 40D to a 7D? Deals on Black Friday.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 4, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> Hi, I'm not in this club but I want advices. Is it worth to upgrade a 40D to a 7D? Deals on Black Friday.



why you wanna upgrade? the 40 d is a good camera why you need a 7d?


----------



## camoxiong (Nov 5, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> why you wanna upgrade? the 40 d is a good camera why you need a 7d?



My 40D doesn't support recording.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 5, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> My 40D doesn't support recording.



dude i wish i could afford a 40d! my 1000d has a flicker in the screen, it is dying day by day


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 5, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> My 40D doesn't support recording.



mmmm ok is your choise for me a reflex have to be a reflex not a videocamera + reflex but is my opinion xd


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 5, 2012)

hey guys 50D for £200 with 106k shots yay or nay?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 5, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> hey guys 50D for £200 with 106k shots yay or nay?



Expected life is 150k if I remember correctly, but can last longer or shorter (almost always longer unless it has been abused). I personally would avoid given that I don't need the build quality of the 50D (and instead go for the cheaper xx0D), or even Nikon d3100 (about £250 after rebates from Nikon).


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 5, 2012)

Someone edit this for me. Im not in a position with some editing software for like 9 hours! http://i.imgur.com/3HTYD.jpg raw >> http://freaksavior.com/images/IMG_0399.CR2


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2012)

lol "egg-holes"


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 5, 2012)

^ egg-holes are amazing!


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 5, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Expected life is 150k if I remember correctly, but can last longer or shorter (almost always longer unless it has been abused). I personally would avoid given that I don't need the build quality of the 50D (and instead go for the cheaper xx0D), or even Nikon d3100 (about £250 after rebates from Nikon).



i've already got canon lenses. i will grab it i think. Looks in great condition 

EDIT: i bought it, good enough for me. £180 is a new shutter but stated as working fine anyway.
I think i got a cracking deal. 50d 106k shots, 3 batteries + charger, 8gb CF card, Strap and canon 35mm F2 prime all for £230 posted to my door. I can sell the lens for that much alone ~£200 plus i have a 1000d to sell so i can repair the body when/if it dies when i'm through with it. done through paypal sale so I can claim money back if it's a lemon.

For me Burst is more important so the 2.3fps my 1000d is BS in comparison


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2012)

Dolphin Ride my Girlfriend and I took.. To bad we only saw them 1:40m into a 2h ride... People were pushing and fighting for shots.. lol..


----------



## burtram (Nov 11, 2012)

I started going to me niece's soccer games on the weekends lately; who knew they'd be so intense for 8-9 year old girls!

First two taken with a 35-100mm lens










Next two were taken with a 75-300mm lens (58mm diameter, no lens hood)










Last three were taken with my other 75-300mm lens (62mm diameter with lens hood)















Hopefully they make the playoffs (I think they're in third) so I can take more. I always wanted to try my hand at sports photos; It's a lot of fun.


----------



## burtram (Nov 15, 2012)

Though I only have one to share, I thought it was worth it. I got to try out the macro function on one of my newer lenses for the first time today:

Minolta 35-100mm





There's just something extra fun when the macro function is manual focus instead of auto.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 15, 2012)

burtram said:


> Though I only have one to share, I thought it was worth it. I got to try out the macro function on one of my newer lenses for the first time today:
> 
> Minolta 35-100mm
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121115/DSC04768.jpg
> ...



Umm holy shit! Now I don't want to post mine... 

http://imgur.com/a4222


----------



## HammerON (Nov 15, 2012)

burtram said:


> Though I only have one to share, I thought it was worth it. I got to try out the macro function on one of my newer lenses for the first time today:
> 
> Minolta 35-100mm
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121115/DSC04768.jpg
> ...



That is an awesome shot


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 15, 2012)

burtram said:


> Though I only have one to share, I thought it was worth it. I got to try out the macro function on one of my newer lenses for the first time today:
> 
> Minolta 35-100mm
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121115/DSC04768.jpg
> ...



That's very pretty burtram, I'm Jealous


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 15, 2012)

burtram said:


> Though I only have one to share, I thought it was worth it. I got to try out the macro function on one of my newer lenses for the first time today:
> 
> Minolta 35-100mm
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121115/DSC04768.jpg
> ...



_A rose by any other picture would not look as sweet_


----------



## burtram (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry for the crappy phone pic, but... this is the biggest parking fail I have personally seen in a long time....

The white car, is literally sticking three feet out into the road.






 


It was there when I arrived, and still there when I left. This is also in a very large shopping mall parking lot.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 21, 2012)

Here is a lot of pic's from my last vacation in Ridgway, Co.


Spoiler


































































































I have more, but these are some of the ones I really like. Hope you enjoy if you want any full size just ask.


----------



## burtram (Nov 21, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Here is a lot of pic's from my last vacation in Ridgway, Co.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



These in full size please?   These would make some great wallpapers.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 21, 2012)

burtram said:


> These in full size please?   These would make some great wallpapers.



Here you go hope these upload properly.

Also added pic of my flowers.



Spoiler


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 21, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Here is a lot of pic's from my last vacation in Ridgway, Co.



There are some excellent pictures in there.  Thanks.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, figured it's time to join. Got my DSLR last July. The intent was to have a good camera to replace my Fujifilm S8100fd to take decent photos of my aquariums, seeing as I have had an aquarium project coming up for quite some time I have not even photographed much of my current ones. But here's to the introduction anyway.

I've got a Sony a290, 18-55mm kit lens. After that I managed to get hold of some old gear from my father and grandfather. This added about 6 flashes, a 50mm Minolta MD f1.7, 28mm Vivitar MD f2.8, 28mm Unitax FD f2.8, 35mm Canon FD f3.5, 70-210mm Vivitar MD f4.5 Macro Zoom, 28-200mm Vivitar FD f3.5/5.3 all of these being old full-frame lenses. The zooms unfortunately have haze and the result from them isn't quite pleasing, the other however are excellent.

Apart from that I've got a Minolta X-300, various assortment of macro extension tubes, macro close up kits, tripods and so on.

Here's a link to some of my stuff: Photos here!

Some of the photo details will not be available (such as aperture on some picutres) as they were taken with the older lenses, so it will register as f1. Some of the images have been heavily edited and I understand there will be some head bashing incoming because of that.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 29, 2012)

I have Canon ELPH 300HS


----------



## burtram (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's some from the other day:


----------



## burtram (Dec 22, 2012)

So I went to see "The Hobbit" the other day and at the theater, they had these ticket arcade machines (gimmicky games wherein you win tickets mostly by luck). I played once and by good luck, got just about the highest amount you could get from that one machine, and so I went ahead and got as many "Domo's" as I could . So I made this shot for fun:






I had two more, but they were duplicates of the bling and nerdy ones.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 28, 2012)

So, I have a D5100 and kit, and I'm looking for a solid Leather case to handle it, a couple of lenses, and the extras. Not really looking to ever go Full Frame, so something like the Kata 3N1 or the Camps Bay is too much for me (not that either are leather  ) . I found this made of some *serious* leather, and I think the medium would handle my gear, and for the quality (and a 100 year warranty), I'm ok with the price tag, but not sure that's the best bang for the buck at the price. Anyone have any bags they're fond of, or seen around? thanks  *cheers* 

By the way, PhotoJojo is evil...


----------



## HammerON (Jan 3, 2013)

Bump:


----------



## stefanels (Jan 3, 2013)

Made with Canon EOS 1100D 18-55mm DCIII + 50mm f/1.8 II


----------



## suraswami (Jan 8, 2013)

Night shot (No Tripod), in freezing cold.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 8, 2013)

suraswami said:


> Night shot (No Tripod), in freezing cold.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130108/IMGP6206_1153.jpg



Dude that's a great shot, if you had a tripod, it would of turned out even better.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 8, 2013)

Butterflies inside Science center


----------



## garyinhere (Jan 18, 2013)

I've been working on Astrophotography lately. I have an adapter to mount my camera onto my telescope and take pictures. It's definitely not easy but here's a few pictures of what I've been working on. 
The moon on Jan 16 2013




Orion's Nebula on the same night


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 18, 2013)

@hammeron
Looks like far cry 3 photos


----------



## burtram (Jan 18, 2013)

garyinhere said:


> I've been working on Astrophotography lately. I have an adapter to mount my camera onto my telescope and take pictures. It's definitely not easy but here's a few pictures of what I've been working on.
> The moon on Jan 16 2013
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8334/8387327497_31c61cf2e0_b.jpg
> Orion's Nebula on the same night
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8473/8389572413_ddc21a083c_b.jpg



Possible to get a higher res version of that nebula? That's a great shot. 

Would make a great wallpaper and/or background for my ps3.


----------



## garyinhere (Jan 19, 2013)

burtram said:


> Possible to get a higher res version of that nebula? That's a great shot.
> 
> Would make a great wallpaper and/or background for my ps3.



Thanks, and not yet, that was only five pictures stacked together I need about another hundred shots before it starts looking hi res but I promise I'll post and make it available! 
Here's tonight's moon too!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 19, 2013)

Looking forward to joining. I never knew there was a photography community on TPU considering this is a tech forum  but there is a thread about cars so its not a huge surprise, and I also ran across a hardware close up pics thread. 

Here's a photo of the Toronto CN Tower
Taken with a Canon 7D with a 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM
@ f/2.8 1/320sec. ISO-200 focal length 17mm






Here's a film Pentax camera that I borrowed from school
Shot with a Canon 550D/Rebel t2i/Kiss X4 with a Sigma 75-300mm f/4
@f/5 1/200sec. ISO-100 focal length 190mm


----------



## odameyer (Feb 5, 2013)

Got that wonderful Pentax f/2.4 35mm but still need to work on improving my compositions and getting around to some interesting places.
























HammerON said:


> Bump:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/Pic.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/Pic 2.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/Pic 3.jpg
> ...









garyinhere said:


> I've been working on Astrophotography lately. I have an adapter to mount my camera onto my telescope and take pictures. It's definitely not easy but here's a few pictures of what I've been working on.
> Orion's Nebula on the same night
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8473/8389572413_ddc21a083c_b.jpg


OOOOOOH

How long did you have to expose that for?

I always have thought about getting an adapter to where you could mount a DSLR on a spotting scope since often they're good optics and are affordable.


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 5, 2013)

odameyer said:


> How long did you have to expose that for?



Total exposure time was under 5 mins. and thank you


----------



## TriggerWolf (Feb 13, 2013)

I was just thinking if there was no photography related threads on TPU. To my surprise... 

Count me in!

This is not my absolute favorite but one of them. This was taken in Peniche, Portugal.





*EXIF:*
*Body:*Canon EOS 7D @ ISO100, 30sec exposure
*Lens:* Canon EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 + 500x ND filter @10mm f/22


----------



## HammerON (Feb 14, 2013)

Very nice pic


----------



## odameyer (Feb 15, 2013)

LRN2 RESIZE 

I got the Powershit G12 and a leather case...

The only thing is...






How do these straps work?


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 15, 2013)

http://support.nikonusa.com/app/ans...ect-way-to-attach-a-strap-to-my-nikon-camera?


----------



## burtram (Feb 16, 2013)

Crappy phone pics, but it gets the point across:











Taken from the backyard of a clients house in beverly hills friday morning.


----------



## odameyer (Feb 16, 2013)

Okay. Re-read the OP.

This is the one picture I've taken that I like that is probably also the only one with a clear subject in it  (and it was sloppy)





And here's a few from awhile back.








This one was very rushed I remember, could've been alot better.






DanishDevil said:


> http://support.nikonusa.com/app/ans...ect-way-to-attach-a-strap-to-my-nikon-camera?





burtram said:


> Crappy phone pics, but it gets the point across:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130216/IMAG0542.jpg
> 
> ...


What city are those high rises in the last picture?

I'll probably be visiting LA for a couple weeks this summer and specifically want to see: Port of Long Beach, the LA River, and the intermodal freight traffic at a couple different yards.

What else is there to see around the LA area? (I've seen all the touristy stuff before)


----------



## burtram (Feb 16, 2013)

odameyer said:


> What city are those high rises in the last picture?
> 
> I'll probably be visiting LA for a couple weeks this summer and specifically want to see: Port of Long Beach, the LA River, and the intermodal freight traffic at a couple different yards.
> 
> What else is there to see around the LA area? (I've seen all the touristy stuff before)



One on the left is like, West Hollywood and the one on the right is Santa Monica.


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's my dog:




Here's a pic of a girl that I took:




Here's me throwing my son:


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 21, 2013)

It snowed again today, here's both of my dogs:








Here's an abandoned house:


----------



## t_ski (Feb 22, 2013)

Speaking of dogs, the other day the neighbor's basset got past his electric fence and came over to play with my beagle.  My wife thought it was cute that they were playing around and snapped a pic of my dog sitting on the glider over the neighbor's dog.  However, due to the lag in the cell phone camera, she ended up getting this shot instead:


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 23, 2013)

Here's a few more, we were trying to do a Marie Antoinette type shoot. It's a lot more difficult than I first thought lol. 












Here's one I did about a year ago that was super fun too!


----------



## odameyer (Feb 24, 2013)

First attempt at any sort of sports photography testing out my G12 point and shoot.





Heavily cropped




Unedited 1/2500 @ ISO 250 froze them like they were standing still





It's okay I guess. Sort of want to sell it.


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 25, 2013)

odameyer said:


> First attempt at any sort of sports photography testing out my G12 point and shoot.
> 
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8227/8504479213_aed5c63e27_k.jpg
> Heavily cropped
> ...



Excellent job for a first try! Very interesting subject and nice job of panning. You are going to do great. I do a lot of Rodeo's myself and practice makes perfect.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 4, 2013)

Had a blizzard so no getting out for three days, I let the dogs play though when it stopped snowing.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 4, 2013)

Cute dogs

I am more of a lab type of guy. Here's Aki w/ my dad:


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 4, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Cute dogs
> 
> I am more of a lab type of guy. Here's Aki w/ my dad:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130304/Dad and Aki772.jpg



Trustworthy guy right there. 


Spoiler



http://zouchmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Beard21.jpg


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 4, 2013)

odameyer said:


> First attempt at any sort of sports photography



Here's a few of the Rodeo pics I was talking about from last summer. I took me a bit of practice and I still think I can do better!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 4, 2013)

^  That's a bunch of bull!   (sorry, can't help myself)

Seriously, those are very nice there.  With sports you have get the lighting, have the camera set for quick capture,  and just be a little lucky too.

Here a few some action shots I took back in 2006.  Was fortunate enough to go to the NBA Summer League in Long Beach, CA, and actually sit on the court to take some shots.  Main problem was the lack of light.  You don't think of arenas being dark until you try to take some pictures.

Will start off with may favorite.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice series, indoors is very difficult!


----------



## Amarion1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow this is good photos and do identify that this is a professional photographer shoots because of the naturalism and other photos are very clear and natural anyways the photography is not a easy job this is very difficult to make the photos because you have to take all the views and setting the camera and etc so you need a long time training for become a professional photographer.....


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone have Zoo pics? I'll post more if there's an interest!


----------



## burtram (Mar 7, 2013)

Toying with Camera Bag 2, Picked it up cheap on sale (a while ago) via steam's new software category. Fun program for toying around with photos:





Here's the original:


Spoiler


----------



## suraswami (Mar 8, 2013)

Our Puppy's first day with us after spending 8 weeks with her mom and litter mates.  She already reserved her chair.






At 10 weeks


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 8, 2013)

I was out looking for the Panstarrs comet tonight and couldn't pass up this photo.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 8, 2013)

suraswami said:


> Our Puppy's first day with us after spending 8 weeks with her mom and litter mates.  She already reserved her chair.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130307/20130204_105547.jpg
> 
> ...



Cute pup


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 9, 2013)

*OKC Zoo*

Here's some more Zoo pics from Oklahoma City Zoo. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 9, 2013)

garyinhere said:


> Here's some more Zoo pics from Oklahoma City Zoo. Hope you enjoy!
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8235/8538768382_46e2588831_b.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8086/8538775706_e8a9f8a70b_b.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8391/8538778342_0f926ea2c8_b.jpg
> ...



Nice photos man


----------



## t_ski (Mar 10, 2013)

Some from our vacation in Washington, DC in 2011.  Starting with the National Zoo:






















This is from the Forth of July parade down Constitution Avenue:






Inside the Lincoln Memorial (where we watched fireworks from the steps of on the 4th of July):






The Washington Monument before the quake last year:











Other random pics from the trip:


----------



## HammerON (Mar 10, 2013)

Great pics






My old man:


----------



## t_ski (Mar 10, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Great pics



Thanks.  My favorite is the first lion shot.  Here's the shot I took right before that, where he's watching over the females:


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 11, 2013)

t_ski said:


> The Washington Monument before the quake last year



Did something happen to it?

Old meets new here:


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 11, 2013)

So I'm going to have to get out sometime I hacked my T2i with Magic Lantern can do some sweet stuff now.


----------



## burtram (Mar 11, 2013)

Busy weekend for us in the flower shop. Took us (ten people), three hours to setup all the flowers/plants/green plant wall with lights and whatnot. Results were very nice though, nicer than anticipated.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 11, 2013)

burtram said:


> Busy weekend for us in the flower shop. Took us (ten people), three hours to setup all the flowers/plants/green plant wall with lights and whatnot. Results were very nice though, nicer than anticipated.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130311/DSC05274.jpg
> 
> ...



Amazing arrangements and pictures burt!


----------



## burtram (Mar 11, 2013)

garyinhere said:


> Amazing arrangements and pictures burt!



Thanks a lot of work went into all of that, hehe. I also remembered to bring my tripod this time, since we were in a hotel ballroom with that dim lighting. Was also using one of my more recent lens acquisitions for these, a "Vivitar Series 1 19-35mm f3.5-4.5" (which has been a lot of fun to use) on my Sony Alpha 300.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 11, 2013)

burtram said:


> Thanks a lot of work went into all of that, hehe. I also remembered to bring my tripod this time, since we were in a hotel ballroom with that dim lighting. Was also using one of my more recent lens acquisitions for these, a "Vivitar Series 1 19-35mm f3.5-4.5" (which has been a lot of fun to use) on my Sony Alpha 300.



I'm a sony shooter too! How do you like the new lens? I mostly stick to legacy Minolta lens' the only lens besides minolta is the kit lens I got with my A65 

Was the flowers for a wedding?


----------



## burtram (Mar 11, 2013)

garyinhere said:


> I'm a sony shooter too! How do you like the new lens? I mostly stick to legacy Minolta lens' the only lens besides minolta is the kit lens I got with my A65
> 
> Was the flowers for a wedding?



So far, I like it a lot. It has a minimum focal distance of just over a foot, and being such a wide angle, I can get shots I couldn't with my other lenses. 

So far, I have 3 Minolta lenses, a Sigma, Tokina and this Vivitar lens as well as the stock lens that came with my camera. All of which have been good to me so far, as well as each one being under $100 (one of the minta lenses was only like $30, lol).

The event was a "Debutante Ball", done by a charity group nearby. We were the new replacement florist since their last one retired so we will be doing it again next year too.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 12, 2013)

garyinhere said:


> Did something happen to it?



Unfortunately, yes:



> At 1:51 p.m. on August 22, 2011, a magnitude 5.8 earthquake struck 90 miles southwest of Washington, D.C. Visitors inside the Washington Monument's observation deck were thrown about by the force of the shaking; falling mortar and pieces of stone caused minor injuries, though all the people inside exited safely. Damage occurred throughout the metropolitan Washington area, but the Washington Monument was among the significantly damaged structures. Assessments of the building revealed cracks, spalls, and displacements of stones and joints throughout the building. The Washington Monument has been closed to the public since the earthquake. Work to repair the damage and reopen the monument to the public is ongoing. Although visitors cannot go inside the building for the moment, all can still stand outside the shining obelisk and look up in wonder and amazement admiring the greatness of both the monument and the man whose memory it represents


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 12, 2013)

I went out tonight to look for the Comet Pan-STARRS and found it! Sorry about the quality but you can't see it naked eye yet.
10 sec exposure, ISO 1600


----------



## HammerON (Mar 12, 2013)

Very cool


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 12, 2013)

Photo Bombed


----------



## suraswami (Mar 12, 2013)

garyinhere said:


> Here's some more Zoo pics from Oklahoma City Zoo. Hope you enjoy!
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8235/8538768382_46e2588831_b.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8086/8538775706_e8a9f8a70b_b.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8391/8538778342_0f926ea2c8_b.jpg
> ...



Last picture - 'Dude if I get you I am going to break your neck'

Looks like it


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 12, 2013)

guys u make sick since i been here, first bought D3100 sold and got D5100 sold and got D90 sold it and got D7000 sold it too, so i am spare for D7100 but still expensive or maybe back to D7000 with some lenses, dam u freaks.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 12, 2013)

Hayder_Master said:


> guys u make sick since i been here, first bought D3100 sold and got D5100 sold and got D90 sold it and got D7000 sold it too, so i am spare for D7100 but still expensive or maybe back to D7000 with some lenses, dam u freaks.



We need to be seeing some of those pictures!


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 13, 2013)

Just got back from comet hunting heres tonight shot! I honestly don't think it could've gone more right!


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 13, 2013)

garyinhere said:


> Just got back from comet hunting heres tonight shot! I honestly don't think it could've gone more right!
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8110/8552650709_d9958a7dde_b.jpg



looks great once we stop getting snow and the clouds move away I'm going to try out my skillz of stair trailing... lol never have tried I got a program to stitch them "Startrails.exe" 

I will be trying 100 pic at 30sec. with ISO 200 maybe 160, widest ap.

Hope my T2i is up for it...

Got any suggestions?


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 13, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> Got any suggestions?



Remote release cable, and a sturdy tripod. That way you don't accidentally shake the camera while pressing the button.

You can get away with not having a release cable if you use your 10 second timer instead and step away before it takes the photo that way you don't cause vibrations. 

Experiment and Enjoy!


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 13, 2013)

Don't worry I have a wireless remote, the sturdy tripod part not a 100%, its quality built very strong, but.. It all carbon fiber so it's super light weight. it does have a hook to add weights, gonna have to rig something together.

I just hope it's not to windy, I live on one of the tallest place in my county avg wind is like 19mph+ and this time of the year near 28mph+ wind speed


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 14, 2013)

No comet tonight, clouds got in the way  But it made for a pretty sunset!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 14, 2013)

I really like the position of the sun
Nice colors


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## garyinhere (Mar 21, 2013)

Car show from a little while ago.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 26, 2013)

Something a little different.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 3, 2013)

Here are a couple shots of my S60R using a Canon T2i with the 18-55mm kit lens. 
These were taken free hand with a uv filter on the lens.











One of these days I'll fork up the cash for _real_ 50 mil.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 3, 2013)

your Volvo's are very different to ours





to be fair recent years we've got some quite pleasant offerings from Volvo, not my photo

Heres my input.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 3, 2013)

I re-edited this for more of a Fallout feel.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 3, 2013)

garyinhere said:


> Car show from a little while ago.
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7241/7276573262_9d01870bf8_k.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8380/8555792386_40e849f7ae_b.jpg



That hot rod is beautiful, what was built from do you know? Im guessing some form of ford?

I like the thought that the bullet hole in the headlamp could be authentic


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 3, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> That hot rod is beautiful, what was built from do you know? Im guessing some form of ford?
> 
> I like the thought that the bullet hole in the headlamp could be authentic



A rat rod is a style of hot rod or custom car that, in most cases, imitates (or exaggerates) the early hot rods of the 1940s, 1950s, and early-1960s. The style is not to be confused with the somewhat closely related "traditional" hot rod, which is an accurate re-creation or period-correct restoration of a hot rod from the same era.
Most rat rods appear "unfinished", regardless of their status, as only the vehicle's bare essentials are driven.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rat_rod


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 3, 2013)

garyinhere said:


> A rat rod is a style of hot rod or custom car that, in most cases, imitates (or exaggerates) the early hot rods of the 1940s, 1950s, and early-1960s. The style is not to be confused with the somewhat closely related "traditional" hot rod, which is an accurate re-creation or period-correct restoration of a hot rod from the same era.
> Most rat rods appear "unfinished", regardless of their status, as only the vehicle's bare essentials are driven.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rat_rod



haha thanks very much, i know what a hot/rat rod is though  however i do interchange the terms so clarification is good ta  Personally prefer pickups that undergo the treatment 





Its a real shame that there isn't a much of a following for this over here though 

Again photo isn't mine


----------



## burtram (Apr 4, 2013)

Playing around out of boredom the other day. I've got this small box of "things" to experiment with taking photos for practice.


----------



## repman244 (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 20, 2013)

had a powercut.

took this with my phone (Nokia C6-00)


----------



## burtram (Apr 21, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> had a powercut.
> 
> took this with my phone (Nokia C6-00)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130420/20042013363.jpg




That's something I've never tried to take a picture of. Now you have piqued my interest in attempting such, hehe

Also, while taking this garden hose off its holder, I found this guy hanging out:











Pic taken with my phone (HTC Incredible 2)


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 21, 2013)

burtram said:


> That's something I've never tried to take a picture of. Now you have piqued my interest in attempting such, hehe
> 
> Also, while taking this garden hose off its holder, I found this guy hanging out:
> 
> ...



That things huge what is it?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 21, 2013)

Opposite ends of the spectrum.  From this:


























...to this:




































...in less than a month's time...


----------



## burtram (Apr 21, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> That things huge what is it?



It's a "Yellow Jacket" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellow_jacket

It was definitely a big one, spooked me when I uncovered it too.





t_ski said:


> Opposite ends of the spectrum.  From this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130421/blizzard1.jpg
> 
> ...



Love those snowy shots, Would love to travel somewhere to try taking some snow pics, but I'm stuck here in southern California, lol.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 21, 2013)

burtram said:


> *That's something I've never tried to take a picture of. Now you have piqued my interest in attempting such, hehe*
> 
> Also, while taking this garden hose off its holder, I found this guy hanging out:
> 
> ...



i mostly takes pics out of boredom so you will find some pretty weird objects 

btw nice shots, but you focus seems to be restricted to a very small region.

speaking of insects...





and boredom...




lol bandage


a bit out of focus(tried to focus on the reflection on the phone) but...




autofocus fail 


and stormy weather


----------



## burtram (Apr 21, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i mostly takes pics out of boredom so you will find some pretty weird objects
> 
> btw nice shots, but you focus seems to be restricted to a very small region.
> 
> ...



Thanks, the narrow focus was intentional  

I like experimenting when taking pictures of random stuff, seeing how far I can push it to get something interesting.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 22, 2013)

Found this little chick all by its lonesome:








Looks like it may have fallen out of its nest.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 22, 2013)

burtram said:


> Love those snowy shots, Would love to travel somewhere to try taking some snow pics, but I'm stuck here in southern California, lol.



I'd gladly trade the snow for more sunshine if you're up for a trade.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 22, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I'd gladly trade the snow for more sunshine if you're up for a trade.



Anyone want to trade shot's of rain, dark, over-cast and cloudy skies for sunshine?


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 22, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Found this little chick all by its lonesome:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130421/Bird 2.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130421/Bird.jpg
> Looks like it may have fallen out of its nest.



awwww it is shoo cutee  i think its learnt to fly


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 23, 2013)

Just a cell pic but with HDR enabled.


----------



## burtram (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's some shots from over this last weekend:

This was made by my neighbor for my niece, I couldn't help but take a picture





One of the largest Black Widows I've seen in recent years, rescued from a watery grave





Another tiny Praying Mantis, this one discovered while at my parents house, helping them paint their deck cover










A mother duck with her 9 baby duckies in a cusotmer's pool











All taken with my phone (HTC Incredible 2), since I was unfortunate enough to not have my camera on hand at the time.


----------



## XL-R8R (Apr 30, 2013)

Galaxy S2 shot of my friends hawk while we were out for a walk..... 







Sorry for the quality lol


----------



## t_ski (Apr 30, 2013)

burtram said:


> This was made by my neighbor for my niece, I couldn't help but take a picture
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130429/IMAG0611.jpg



I lol'ed


----------



## burtram (May 2, 2013)

Finally did something at the flower shop today, so I nabbed a few shots:


























All with Sony Alpha 300 and Minolta 28-80mm lens


----------



## majestic12 (May 11, 2013)

Detroit


----------



## t_ski (May 11, 2013)

Are those pictures of Detroit or models?  They look like models...


----------



## burtram (May 11, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Are those pictures of Detroit or models?  They look like models...



Those are probably taken with a tilt-shift adapter, or done in post, for a similar effect. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilt-shift


----------



## majestic12 (May 11, 2013)

I'd love to get a tilt-shift kit for the camera, but I'd rather get a decent macro lens or ludicrous telephoto lens first.  My current camera (Olympus E-PL3) has a decent selection of effects including the tilt-lens effect "diorama" though and it's fun to use when the landscape allows for it.


----------



## d1nky (May 12, 2013)

majestic12 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130510/P5082765_smaller.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130510/P5082767_smaller.jpg
> Detroit



wow SimCity has great graphics nowadays


----------



## burtram (May 12, 2013)

I love the tilt-shift stuff, it's a lot of fun to look at, though I've never tried it myself yet.


----------



## grunt_408 (May 22, 2013)

Pentax x90 , all set to auto to be quick before it flew away  . No post editing straight from camera just made image file smaller.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 22, 2013)

i think i saw that on facebook!

yes i did, i did see it on facebook


----------



## de.das.dude (May 30, 2013)

phone pic, as always.

and damn you dust!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (May 31, 2013)

Repairing the aperture flex cable on my ef-s 17-85mm lens. Turns out is snapped so it couldn't close/open.


----------



## burtram (Jun 5, 2013)

Washed the car today, so I had another go at automotive shots:





















Next time, after I wash it, I'll take it somewhere scenic, instead of the old driveway, lol.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 5, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Repairing the aperture flex cable on my ef-s 17-85mm lens. Turns out is snapped so it couldn't close/open.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/469066_10151427992081924_2117280988_o.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/964795_10151427992321924_621147616_o.jpg



You've got balls sir.

edit: did anybody see the image Nasa constructed 160 MP? 

here's a smaller res photo http://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/vis/a010000/a011200/a011293/LMC_7k.jpg
7000 x 4375     JPEG

Largest:   16000 x 10000 TIFF   457 MB 
http://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/vis/a010000/a011200/a011293/LMC_edit.tiff


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2013)

This thread needs a bump














My spoiled dog Aki




















Tired after a long day of fishing and swimming:


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 15, 2013)

How about some Oklahoma sunsets!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## t_ski (Jun 16, 2013)

A couple pics from our recent vacation to Clearwater Florida.  I was using my wife's camera, and she insists on having the date on. 











I love this shot (tried to remove the date):


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 17, 2013)

Fathers Day






RAW >> http://db.tt/QLcjOzHJ

f/5
1/200s
ISo 250
28-135@70mm

Would like to get it color corrected and printed for my dad.


----------



## burtram (Jun 17, 2013)

freaksavior said:


> Fathers Day
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/QUa2Goj.jpg
> 
> ...



I'm no "pro" at color correction, I usually just adjust things until it seems right or looks good, but is this what you're looking for?


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 17, 2013)

burtram said:


> I'm no "pro" at color correction, I usually just adjust things until it seems right or looks good, but is this what you're looking for?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130617/_MG_0149-3.jpg



Just better color accuracy is all.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 23, 2013)

My wife who is 8 months pregnant




My fish:


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jun 23, 2013)

freaksavior said:


> Fathers Day
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/QUa2Goj.jpg
> 
> ...



I had a crack at it


----------



## burtram (Jun 25, 2013)

Here's some from the other week:





















My Minolta 50mm f1.7 lens is still by far my most favorite lens


----------



## HammerON (Jul 20, 2013)

Bumping this thread:


----------



## Jetster (Jul 20, 2013)

Ive never seen this thread. Excelent job


----------



## burtram (Aug 11, 2013)

Here's something to bump this great thread:







I also found this penny in a fountain I was cleaning out


----------



## suraswami (Aug 18, 2013)

my puppy @ 8 and 1/2 months old.  Finally used an external flash to get her eyes not showing up like devil


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## N-Gen (Aug 19, 2013)

Figured I'd share some stuff. I was about to switch to Nikon recently and get myself a D7100, however, since I had already bought a few lenses for my A290 I just splashed out on an A77 a couple of weeks ago. Didn't get to field test it much, so all the shots posted in this post were taken with my A290 with various lenses.


----------



## N-Gen (Aug 19, 2013)

Just realised photobucket resized everything to quite small...what imagehost are you guys using? Would rather they didn't resize to that without me ticking a box or something...


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 19, 2013)

1024*576


----------



## N-Gen (Aug 19, 2013)

Yup those are 4592 x 3056 images, apart from the wide ones which are 4592 x whatever. Don't want photobucket to resize to 1024 * 576 anymore, hence the imagehost requirement


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 20, 2013)

www.techpowerup.org


----------



## Wile E (Aug 20, 2013)

suraswami said:


> my puppy @ 8 and 1/2 months old.  Finally used an external flash to get her eyes not showing up like devil
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130818/IMGP6526_compressed.jpg





grunt_408 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130814/pug.jpg



I LIKE DOGS!!!!


That is all.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 20, 2013)

We are showing dogs? 


Draw me like one of your french girls


----------



## BazookaJoe (Aug 20, 2013)

Well I have long been absent, having just recently packed in my life and moved across the planet.

In the UK now and so far loving it  - but there hasn't been much time for playing tourist what with getting all my papers in order for work.

Still. have a few shots that might be fun, the skies at night and a few shots from "Marsden Grotto" - a beach near here that requires the use of an elevator to get to - a most foreign concept to me


----------



## RCoon (Aug 20, 2013)

Animals? But a few of mine:














Not mine and not taken on an SLR, neighbors old cat:





My Yemen chameleon (Deceased) Girl George


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 20, 2013)

Cute pug and kitten :3


----------



## RCoon (Aug 20, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Cute pug and kitten :3



I have another pug called harvey, but he's epileptic so not many photos of him xD
Kitten was bought as a friend for the old cat, who died like 1 month after. Kitten is cute but boy is she an absolute terror. She is referred to as the Nazi squirrel, and is named after an evil queen.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Not mine and not taken on an SLR, neighbors old cat:



I actually thought it was a rare species of tiger combined with cow 
My neighbor too had one like that years ago and it was somewhat scary :s


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 21, 2013)

RCoon said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130820/DSCF2306.jpg



Hannibal Lecter's dog!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 22, 2013)

Anybody get pics of the blue moon?


----------



## suraswami (Aug 22, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> I actually thought it was a rare species of tiger combined with cow
> My neighbor too had one like that years ago and it was somewhat scary :s



LOL that was a funny comment.  I guess the cat nothing else to do in life other than eat and sleep (Garfield?)


----------



## qu4k3r (Aug 22, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Anybody get pics of the blue moon?



I took these two.
One last night and the other on monday night, at different times so it is the difference in the position.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 22, 2013)

qu4k3r said:


> I took these two.
> One last night and the other on monday night, at different times so it is the difference in the position.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130822/DSCF0208.jpg
> ...



Wait a sec, I thought we could see only one half of the moon?
How comes it was rotating?


----------



## qu4k3r (Aug 22, 2013)

Well, I don't know.
We must research some astronomy facts.

The first pic was taken at 11:45pm pointing at sky almost 90º, while second one was taken at 9:30pm pointing maybe 45º.

I guess both look different because were taken from different angles.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 24, 2013)

Here are a couple of mine.  The first one's edited for a closer shot:











Last weekend we went to Cincinnati.  My son found this rock on the riverfront.






Then we went to the Western and Southern Open to watch some tennis. Isner played hard.






But Nadal came out on top.






Azarenka won her match.






Serena just couldn't beat her.






I live near our local airport.  This is one of the planes at the air show today.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 25, 2013)

My wife with our first baby and our dog Aki


----------



## majestic12 (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 4, 2013)

Gonna have to PM Wile E with a link to this puppy!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 5, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> Gonna have to PM Wile E with a link to this puppy!



You SONOFABITCH!


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2013)

click image properties for details.
Camera: Nokia C6-00


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 24, 2013)

some shots I took late the other night on the way home. Had some issues getting my focus working, couldn't find my damn manual focus button in the dark, and the fog was moving, I was afraid I'd miss _any _shots at all, so I just took several and let the camera do what it could. Not great, but I really liked the look across the field


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 24, 2013)

So that shiny thing the one photo is the moon, or were you "visited"?


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 24, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> So that shiny thing the one photo is the moon, or were you "visited"?



No, silly, that was the moon of course... Now leave me alone. I've got to go find a better seat cushion. Backside has been sore for a few days.....


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 24, 2013)

Ahhzz said:


> No, silly, that was the moon of course... Now leave me alone. I've got to go find a better seat cushion. Backside has been sore for a few days.....



Oh noze.....that's what I was afraid of.

But seriously, nice shots in the dark of the fog. Not easy to do.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 25, 2013)

I recently picked up a Panasonic DMC-G5 with a 14-42 lens.  Today I got the "big boy" in: the 100-300 monster   Ready to do some nice zoom shots at my son's soccer game this weekend.  Now I just need to sell me FZ40 to help pay for this stuff (and a nice bag).  I have some polarizing lens filters (caps) coming tomorrow.

Anyone know of a reasonably price bag that has room for this body, a couple lenses and some filters?  Not wanting to spend hundreds...


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 25, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I recently picked up a Panasonic DMC-G5 with a 14-42 lens.  Today I got the "big boy" in: the 100-300 monster   Ready to do some nice zoom shots at my son's soccer game this weekend.  Now I just need to sell me FZ40 to help pay for this stuff (and a nice bag).  I have some polarizing lens filters (caps) coming tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone know of a reasonably price bag that has room for this body, a couple lenses and some filters?  Not wanting to spend hundreds...



Here's the camera backpack that I use and swear by...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tamrac-5549...ed-Black-/150935808768?_trksid=p2054897.l4276

Here's a few flowers and a few randoms that I've taken of the past few months:


----------



## t_ski (Sep 26, 2013)

garyinhere said:


> Here's the camera backpack that I use and swear by...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tamrac-5549...ed-Black-/150935808768?_trksid=p2054897.l4276



I think that's a little bigger than I'm looking for and more than I hope to spend. 

Kinda like these:

Tamrac Jazz 83 Photo / iPad Backpack - Black/Multi

GTMax Digital SLR Cameras Backpack Gadget Case/Bag...

Evecase Black and Gary Large SLR Camera Backpack G...

This Tamrac is a pretty good size.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 26, 2013)

garyinhere said:


> Here's the camera backpack that I use and swear by...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tamrac-5549...ed-Black-/150935808768?_trksid=p2054897.l4276



nice bag... taking that info, and browsing the Tamracs...thanks


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 2, 2013)

A horse apple and an Oklahoman sunset.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 2, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I think that's a little bigger than I'm looking for and more than I hope to spend.
> 
> Kinda like these:
> 
> ...



Ended up order the Jazz 83 last night.  Should be here Thursday.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 2, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Ended up order the Jazz 83 last night.  Should be here Thursday.



Ordered one of these yesterday. I think it should hold my 5100 and a couple of lenses pretty handily, and looks a lot less like a camera bag, which makes me stress less about someone trying to snag it.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 2, 2013)

I probably would have preferred a sling bag, but I didn't see one that looked like it would hold everything I wanted it to without looking like it was cramped.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 6, 2013)

Took the camera on a drive today:


----------



## RCoon (Oct 6, 2013)

Gonna dump my friend's website in here, because I think she's phenomenal for a 16 year old

http://www.adelina.portfoliobox.me/


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Oct 6, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Gonna dump my friend's website in here, because I think she's phenomenal for a 16 year old
> 
> http://www.adelina.portfoliobox.me/



Those photos are amazing. Not something you would see from the 16 year olds from my photography class. 

Here's a photo of a cat I saw while taking a walk on Wards Island


----------



## majestic12 (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## garyinhere (Oct 6, 2013)

majestic12 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131006/PA056296.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131006/PA056304.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131006/PA056311448.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131006/PA056331.jpg



Wonderful photo's !


----------



## burtram (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's one from a couple weeks ago. Not the best shot, but I just really liked the colors in this particular one:


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 10, 2013)

One of my favorite macro's:


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 10, 2013)

What alien insect is that?


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 10, 2013)

Cicada.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 11, 2013)

Took a walk this morning. The seasons are changing here...


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 12, 2013)

Somebody send Wile E a PM!

Nice pics


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 14, 2013)

Extremely bored at work. Taken with my gs3


----------



## suraswami (Oct 15, 2013)

majestic12 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131006/PA056296.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131006/PA056304.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131006/PA056311448.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131006/PA056331.jpg



Where is this place?  I want to go!

BTW any suggestions for leaf peeping in California (or neighboring states within not so long driving distance from Irvine).


----------



## t_ski (Oct 16, 2013)

Spent the past Sunday at the pumpkin patch


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 23, 2013)

I took this with my phone while on a hike.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 24, 2013)

Here's a few from the local cemetery:


----------



## stefanels (Oct 29, 2013)

MY PC


----------



## t_ski (Oct 30, 2013)

That heatsink needs a mini CFL or LED stick down the center of it to shine out around it.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 31, 2013)

A few from a farm I visited yesterday


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 31, 2013)

The Ganges


----------



## suraswami (Oct 31, 2013)

My dog practicing for tonight's trick or treat


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 1, 2013)

Here's one I took last night, love how the lamp lights up all of the fall colors!


----------



## burtram (Nov 1, 2013)

So, at one of our high end customers houses in Beverly Hills, we saw he got himself a new car...

So, I apologize for the blurry pics, but i was trying to be quick, since I didn't want to potentially offend the customer, lol.















The car in front of the Veyron is one of his two Rolls Royce's (that one is the 4-door with the silver down the middle/top)

Also, if you've never seen one in person before, they are much smaller than they look on tv. Roughly the size of a Nissan 370Z.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 2, 2013)

burtram said:


> So, at one of our high end customers houses in Beverly Hills, we saw he got himself a new car...
> 
> So, I apologize for the blurry pics, but i was trying to be quick, since I didn't want to potentially offend the customer, lol.
> 
> ...



lol 350z? i thought they were about the same size as a bently! they really look big!


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 2, 2013)

garyinhere said:


> Here's one I took last night, love how the lamp lights up all of the fall colors!
> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3703/10613961736_042b6ec482_b.jpg



now where have i seen that before XD


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 2, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> now where have i seen that before XD



????


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 2, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> ????



We are friends on Facebook and that's were he saw it first.


----------



## erocker (Nov 2, 2013)

You have a good eye Gary! Very nice pics.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## garyinhere (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## BazookaJoe (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 7, 2013)

garyinhere said:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7411/10700961735_a8d09ee993_b.jpg
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5490/10700968865_5910d80dd5_b.jpg
> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3763/10701053746_d8eaa94b69_b.jpg



I assume this was in an animal sanctuary, and the bear didn't just walk up to you and pose?


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 7, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> I assume this was in an animal sanctuary, and the bear didn't just walk up to you and pose?



Yes Sir, they were taken in the Oklahoma City Zoo


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 7, 2013)

thanks...very nice pics...looks like a brown or black bear and not a grizz...big enough though..


----------



## Jetster (Nov 8, 2013)

So after many weeks of pondering options. Ive think my choice is the Nikon D3200 for a new camera. What do you think? I haven't picked it up yet


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 9, 2013)

Jetster said:


> So after many weeks of pondering options. Ive think my choice is the Nikon D3200 for a new camera. What do you think? I haven't picked it up yet



Doh   misread that into a 5200, not 3200. Ignore my chant about the 5300 unless you're able to SERIOUSLY bump that cash up. Sorry. If you're looking at the 3000 series, I assume cash is a concern. So, my input is, look at the Pentak line a little. They're not as fancy as the Nikons and Canons, but when you buy a lens, they work thru the line forever. I can grab a new Pentak lens today, and it will still work on my Dad's K1000 frame. The big boys tend to change things up a bit as they go, and you may get stuck (in the long term) with having to replace a good set of lenses that no longer have compatibility. 
All that said, I'm a Nikon user, and do enjoy the hell out of mine. You could definitely do worse than the 3200. Good resolution, and tons of features to work with. 


***edited for stupidity and can't read****
Love my 5100, and the 5200 was a small improvement. However, if you've got the money or patience, the 5300 is supposed to be a huge step up. Built in wifi and GPS, better sensor, looks good all around  
http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/17/nikon-d5300-hands-on/


But, if you just don't have the jack, I would expect the 5200 to be dropping a bit more as the 5300 hits the street. might wait a couple more weeks to see. 
**********

Either way, if you're going to be in the market for a good tripod, I'll be selling an un-used SunPak Ultra 4STM soon 
Good luck


----------



## Jetster (Nov 9, 2013)

Well they called and got one in. So i now own a D3200. Now I just need to learn how to shot


----------



## burtram (Nov 9, 2013)

I've never used a Nikon camera before (current Sony Alpha user and former Canon user). If you are completely new to SLR's, just take you time, read the manual and experiment, experiment, experiment... and have fun while doing so, lol


Here's a couple from the last wedding event we setup:


----------



## Jetster (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah you could say I'm new to SLRs. Ive always wanted one and was looking at used. Then in the last month with a project we are working on I ended up with a bunch of over time. So I though wtf. Whats this thing you call a manual? 

And I apologize in advance if I become some kind of posting monster. Ill try to keep it under control


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Jetster (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 10, 2013)

Post away my friend. Admittedly, I've gotten rather out of the habit of taking shots. A few hardware ones here and there (but those go into Your PC ATM and Sexy Hardware Closeup Pic Clubhouse). I'll have to see if i can't start posting a little more to here.

If I end up being able to swing the car I've got in mind, I may be taking a lot of shots of it once it ships.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Jetster (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## garyinhere (Nov 12, 2013)

A few from the farm


----------



## Jetster (Nov 14, 2013)

I think im picking up a 35mm 1.8 lens. Was contemplating between the 50 and 35. I like the look of 35mm on the dx.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 14, 2013)

Jetster said:


> I think im picking up a 35mm 1.8 lens. Was contemplating between the 50 and 35. I like the look of 35mm on the dx.



Which camera did you buy?

My friend just ordered a Nikon D3200 bundle.  Hopefully he likes it.

CMOS battery or the internal clock battery died on my Pentax dSLR K2000, everytime I change the battery I have to reset the date and time, small annoyance.  But the camera works great, planning to buy a zoom lens for upcoming vacation.  The camera is out of warranty and Pentax wants me to ship to them and they will fix it for a resonable cost.

Any easy method I can do it myself?


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 14, 2013)

it is me -.-
but it think the image came out beautiful!


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 14, 2013)

nice...


----------



## Jetster (Nov 14, 2013)

suraswami said:


> Which camera did you buy?



D3200 and love it.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## stefanels (Nov 18, 2013)

Just cleaning out my PC


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 18, 2013)

This is the town I live in Fargo, Ok. Population is around 360 ish people. This is the Main Street through town and I had to get my wife to drive up and down it to get this photo lol... Ghost Town


----------



## suraswami (Nov 19, 2013)

garyinhere said:


> This is the town I live in Fargo, Ok. Population is around 360 ish people. This is the Main Street through town and I had to get my wife to drive up and down it to get this photo lol... Ghost Town
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2806/10934606685_09b6b899d6_b.jpg



Nice picture!

I wish Republic of Asia a.k.a Irvine (Orange County) is like that, this place has become so crowded


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 19, 2013)

garyinhere said:


>



I don't think Oklahoma ever looked much better.  Beautiful shot.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 22, 2013)

Couple from this summer:


----------



## suraswami (Nov 22, 2013)

garyinhere said:


> Couple from this summer:


 
what setting did u take that first snap?  its awesome!


----------



## suraswami (Nov 22, 2013)

Got a new Zoom Lens for my Pentax K2000 (50-200mm).  Took some pictures indoor and it did really well full zoom with low light, very less blurr/shake taken with just bare hands.  Very fast focus too.  Pictures seems to be bit brighter than stock 18-55mm lens.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## burtram (Nov 23, 2013)

Here's a couple from last night. Have more, but I am too tired to finish processing them all, lol.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 23, 2013)

suraswami said:


> what setting did u take that first snap?  its awesome!


Exposure0.002 sec (1/500)
Aperturef/5.6
Focal Length120 mm
ISO Speed100
I had the camera in burst mode, the model of camera I own will take 10 shots per second. Then I combined all of the images in Photoshop.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## suraswami (Nov 24, 2013)

Lamp zoomed in half way with flash.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 25, 2013)

some more pictures with my new lens


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey guys. Selling my Sunpak 61.5" Tripod/Monopod in the FS forums, if anyone's looking


----------



## suraswami (Dec 2, 2013)

Just came back from vacation.
Bryce Canyon


----------



## suraswami (Dec 2, 2013)

At Zion,


----------



## Jetster (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## shovenose (Dec 7, 2013)

Getting my D3200 next week. Excited! First DSLR.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 7, 2013)

Awesome. I absolutely love mine. This is a 20 sec exposure. This hill was a ride this morning before they put down sand. It was all ice


----------



## burtram (Dec 12, 2013)

Here's a couple:
















I found a nice looking spray paint color the other day, so I tested it out on an old Dreacast shell


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Dec 14, 2013)

Photos of random things around my house


----------



## Jetster (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## burtram (Dec 15, 2013)

Those first two, remind me of "the mist". I want to see large creatures come pouring out, hehe.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 15, 2013)

Had a pretty evening yesterday.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 15, 2013)

Jetster said:


>




Nice BW pics.




garyinhere said:


> Had a pretty evening yesterday.




Low sun, lone tree and shed, but the clouds are amazing.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Compgeke (Dec 16, 2013)

Dealing with ISO400 noise. I really need a better camera.






.

We also need more cookies.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 19, 2013)

got a camera.... a sony w710





rooftop garden; testing the manual focus/subject selection








still need quite a bit of practice with the settings.


----------



## Knight091 (Dec 19, 2013)

I have a Cannon Ti SLR and a Cannon 35mm black and white camera. Here are some links to my work

SLR

*Light & Shadow Photography Gallery*

http://www.hmay3d.com/portfolio-item/photography/

*Sea & Nature Photography Gallery*

http://www.hmay3d.com/portfolio-item/sea-nature-photography-gallery/

Old Dark room 35mm shots.

*Black & White Photography Gallery*

http://www.hmay3d.com/portfolio-item/black-white-photography-gallery/


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 20, 2013)

That underwater stuff is really sharp, nice shots!


----------



## Jetster (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## t_ski (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## garyinhere (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 27, 2013)

i  panoramas


----------



## garyinhere (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Jetster (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## micropage7 (Jan 5, 2014)

garyinhere said:


>


wow nice shot, i love the moon. it looks like just 2 miles away


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 5, 2014)

I really want to write some captions for these dog pictures...here goes!



Jetster said:


> *DILLIGAF? (Do I look like I give a fuck?)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 6, 2014)

taking down the ol' Christmas tress. Thought I would take some photos with the lights before I put them back into the box.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 6, 2014)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> taking down the ol' Christmas tress. Thought I would take some photos with the lights before I put them back into the box.



Demon Llama!!!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 6, 2014)

like a sir


----------



## t_ski (Jan 7, 2014)

12" of snow, 4-5 *foot*-tall snowdrifts, sub-zero temps...  Here's the view out my back door at the neighbor's house:


----------



## Sleepless (Jan 11, 2014)

I've gone through a few pages of this thread so far and there are a lot of nice photos in here. I'll start out with some tech photos and post some different stuff at a latter date, I posted these and some more in the Sexy Hardware Clubhouse thread. Definitely some of my favorite photos I have ever taken.
An old Intel Celeron 500 CPU, placed the CPU on a mirror with a blue sheet in the background, lit camera left at about the same height as the processor.





Seagate Barracuda HDD. Opened up the HDD and set it on my desk, I set my computers wallpaper to the binary. Had to rotate the wallpaper 180 degrees and flip it from right to left to get the numbers to read correctly. The only light is from my monitor and I used a tripod to get the best composition that I could.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## micropage7 (Jan 14, 2014)

Jetster said:


>


wow classic revolver, reminds me of cowboys era. is that your?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2014)

They are both mine the pistol was a gift from my brother and the knife was my dads when he was in the Navy in the 60s. I made the handle and end for it. I just ordered a holster for it. Well see how it fits


----------



## burtram (Jan 14, 2014)

That's a nice revolver. What make/caliber?  I've always wanted to make my own prints/posters using pictures of my guns. I am always tempted to buy some of those metal posters, but I want to make my own, lol.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## micropage7 (Jan 14, 2014)

Jetster said:


>


nice, what about taking it with dark background so it would kinda dramatic


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2014)

Yea, I'll try it


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 14, 2014)

Jetster said:


>


nice, what about taking it with dark background so it would kinda dramatic


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## garyinhere (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 15, 2014)

Gf and I just got an NX 1000 cheap. I haven't got a clue about photography so I'll be looking here for tips. Some of your shots are  beautiful.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 16, 2014)

This is part of the mating ritual. The male has a whispering quack and chases the female. The female has a loud and clear quack and then criticizes his landing spot. I wish I was making this stuff up. 


Female 















Male


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 16, 2014)

...PACMAN... said:


> Gf and I just got an NX 1000 cheap. I haven't got a clue about photography so I'll be looking here for tips. Some of your shots are  beautiful.


Ask away! I'll try my best to help


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 22, 2014)

new "L" lens


----------



## burtram (Jan 23, 2014)

Went to vegas over the weekend. Took a few pics with my phone, so they aren't that great.






















































Then on the way back home, my odometer hit this:





Didn't really go too far out from our area of the strip (Flamingo, Mirage, The Quad, Caesar's Palace, Venetian). Would have liked to, but no big deal. I've been to Vegas numerous times, but it is fun to at least gamble at the other casino's on the strip.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 23, 2014)

I remember those days  Went as IT support for a convention, out there for 3-4 days, wandering the streets at night


----------



## garyinhere (Jan 23, 2014)

Been doing a 365 photo challenge. Here's a few:


----------



## burtram (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice, I've always been interested in doing one of those challenges. What Minolta lens is that on the Alpha in that shot with the macro switch? Also, the box guy is awesome.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 24, 2014)

Osprey


----------



## garyinhere (Jan 24, 2014)

burtram said:


> Nice, I've always been interested in doing one of those challenges. What Minolta lens is that on the Alpha in that shot with the macro switch? Also, the box guy is awesome.


It's a 35-70mm, if I remember correctly it only costs about $40-60 on ebay.


----------



## flmatter (Jan 24, 2014)

If you could add me to the group as well, please and thank you.
Olympus FE-20
Nikon D70
Nikon D800

Will post a picture over weekend
THanks


----------



## Jetster (Jan 24, 2014)

D800 Nice. What glass you have?


----------



## flmatter (Jan 24, 2014)

My main walk around is the 24-120 f/4g VR,  I will take a shot of the 800's kit and post it tomorrow.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 24, 2014)

Cool. I have a D3200 with the kit lens and a 55-300 DX VR AF-S  and then a 35mm 1.8G  AF-S Which is my favorite lens right now


----------



## flmatter (Jan 24, 2014)

I just pulled out my 60mm 1:2.8 G micro for a quick shot of my tag with my D70. I will work on some shots tomorrow with 800. The lighting could be better but for a quick shot it works
I like that 55-300, for my D70 I have the 70-300 1.4-5.6 non VR


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 27, 2014)

Welcome to the thread 

Horrifically back-lit, but here's a picture of one of the perks that comes with the property I just purchased. His name is Frosty.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 27, 2014)

Just take it in the dark




not using slr, just from samsung galaxy grand with instagram filter


----------



## Jetster (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## burtram (Jan 27, 2014)

Got a new lisence plate mount and blacked out my grills with plasti dip today


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Jetster (Feb 7, 2014)

It never snows here


----------



## Sleepless (Feb 7, 2014)

@Jetster I have a friend who lives in Oregon that said the same exact thing yesterday so seeing your photos made me laugh.
Took this earlier today, old mantle clock with some natural lighting.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/62133015@N08/12371014784/


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 7, 2014)

Jetster said:


> It never snows here



pfshhh, that's not a lot of snow.
The wooden thing is a bench, not the floor


----------



## Jetster (Feb 8, 2014)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> pfshhh, that's not a lot of snow.
> The wooden thing is a bench, not the floor



But people here don't know how to drive in the snow. They go like 5 mph and stop on hills and wonder why they slide backwards. Then get out and walk home leaving there car in the middle of the road. Its a nightmare


----------



## Jetster (Feb 9, 2014)

In Oregon people will drive 80mph in the rain but snow is kryptonite


----------



## HammerON (Feb 9, 2014)

I remember when I was going to school at the University of Oregon (yes I am a Duck '94) and one winter while attending school it snowed like two inches. I was like sweet!!! I laughed when I heard that basically all of Eugene was shut down. No one was driving and I found that strange coming from Alaska


----------



## burtram (Feb 9, 2014)

Got a new mouse today. My cooler Master "Xornet" started double clicking, about every other click (left mouse button) after almost a year of usage.... what a turd that was.

This was the same price and feels oh so much better. Plus I get two more programmable buttons:









Don't really care much for the Diablo 3 labeling, but I love the mouse wheel and braided cord.


----------



## Sleepless (Feb 9, 2014)

www.flickr.com/photos/62133015@N08/12417334023


----------



## Sleepless (Feb 10, 2014)

Got up early this morning before sunrise to go take some wildlife photos on a lake near my house, for some reason I always end up taking silhouettes during sunrise haha.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/62133015@N08/12434975793/


----------



## HammerON (Feb 10, 2014)

That is a gorgeous picture
Great color and reflections!!!


----------



## burtram (Feb 11, 2014)

Definitely a great shot. Would make for a good print too.


----------



## Sleepless (Feb 11, 2014)

@HammerON @burtram 
Thank you both for the nice comments, I may actually get a 12" by 18" print of this the next time I order some prints.


----------



## burtram (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's one in the spirit of Valentine's Day:


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 13, 2014)

Yet another crappy cell phone pic, but still came out pretty nicely. Two friends of the lake dead center if you zoom in.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 13, 2014)

burtram said:


> Here's one in the spirit of Valentine's Day:


nice pic, love this


----------



## burtram (Feb 16, 2014)

Today at my niece's soccer game, a hawk appeared, flying in circles for a moment before moving on. Managed only a couple quick snaps:


----------



## Sleepless (Feb 17, 2014)

Sunset at Panama City Beach on Feb 15th.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/62133015@N08/12591306215/


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 23, 2014)

majestic12 said:


> Hidden Lake Gardens -taken with a Lumix FZ-18 -untouched/unedited except for size


nice, i love those color


----------



## Jetster (Feb 23, 2014)

burtram said:


> Today at my niece's soccer game, a hawk appeared, flying in circles for a moment before moving on. Managed only a couple quick snaps:



Its so hard to shoot birds in flight. Auto focus goes crazy. But good job


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 23, 2014)

phone picture :3
edited.. this one was uploaded to facebook and downloaded. i lost the original


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 23, 2014)

like a raw edited, but the angle is ok


----------



## flmatter (Feb 23, 2014)

Daughter on my computer     Flash sorta washed out some details     D800 with sb-900


----------



## flmatter (Feb 24, 2014)

My daughter Jolene is very concerned with our pets and she was worried our Lab Buddy would get cold so she covered her. Also with the D800.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 24, 2014)

Its going in the oven. I also post an after shot. D3200 

Manicotti stuffed with Spanish and Parsley


----------



## flmatter (Feb 24, 2014)

ooooo  glad I already ate dinner  that looks good


----------



## Jetster (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## t_ski (Feb 26, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Its going in the oven. I also post an after shot. D3200
> 
> Manicotti stuffed with *Spanish* and Parsley


Do you have to cut up the Spaniard before you put him in there?


----------



## Jetster (Feb 26, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Do you have to cut up the Spaniard before you put him in there?



lol  I'm so illiterate sometimes. spinach *


----------



## t_ski (Feb 26, 2014)

I figured that's where you were going, but couldn't resist poking fun at you


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## micropage7 (Mar 2, 2014)

i just find something that interesting: *Lomography x Zenit New Petzval Lens*





http://microsites.lomography.com/petzval-lens/
interesting, coz the image is sharp and the bokeh effect is nice
but the most interesting is the lens itself


----------



## Jetster (Mar 2, 2014)

The swirly bokeh  $600 I thought it would be more


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 2, 2014)

Jetster said:


> The swirly bokeh  $600 I thought it would be more


yeah, for photography price is like what they offer, better so the price is "better"


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Jetster (Mar 2, 2014)

$10,000 glass


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2014)

Jetster said:


> $10,000 glass
> 
> View attachment 55150



you know how paranoid i would be to use that thing...


----------



## flmatter (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice glass!   Paranoid no... just super careful.


----------



## Compgeke (Mar 3, 2014)

I've been boring the last few months and I have a bunch of school dance pictures and such to sort still.

Quick shot taken with my Powershot A620 to prove you don't need a great camera to take good pictures; the camera cost me a whopping $3 anyways.





And the kitteh wants to go blind. I didn't actually do any adjustments to the exposure, just cropped. Happened to capture this by not paying attention to the camera settings and just randomly taking the picture.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## micropage7 (Mar 6, 2014)

mirror on mirror





just using instagram filter


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 6, 2014)

Jetster said:


>



wow, it says what you are doing? im curious


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 8, 2014)

Got a new puppy... New Sony A99 with a new 70-400mm G2


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## burtram (Mar 8, 2014)

garyinhere said:


> Got a new puppy... New Sony A99 with a new 70-400mm G2



How do you like the A99? My plan was/is, to get that, as my next step up from my A300 when I can finally afford it (or maybe Sony's next full frame DSLR that tops the A99)


----------



## flmatter (Mar 9, 2014)

Used my point n shoot for this one. Phoenix Sky Harbor Airport.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 10, 2014)

burtram said:


> How do you like the A99? My plan was/is, to get that, as my next step up from my A300 when I can finally afford it (or maybe Sony's next full frame DSLR that tops the A99)


I really like it alot... I've only taken about 600 or so photo's but really see the improvement over my A65!


----------



## burtram (Mar 10, 2014)

Had another busy weekend with flowers, which naturally means more of these:





















This was the end result in the busy weekend, we did the flowers for the debutante ball at the hotel again:




There's more arrangements and things we did too, I just haven't gone and processed them yet.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 11, 2014)

burtram said:


> Had another busy weekend with flowers, which naturally means more of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What lens are you using for your close work?


----------



## burtram (Mar 11, 2014)

For all those shots, I used this guy (Paid about $30 for it used on adorama):

Minolta 28-80 F3.5-5.6




Here's the lens stats on Dyxum:
http://www.dyxum.com/lenses/Minolta-AF-28-80mm-F3.5-5.6-II_lens82.html


I have 2 other lenses I use for close ups as well:
50mm f1.7 Minolta ( http://www.dyxum.com/lenses/Minolta-AF-50mm-F1.7_lens17.html ) and a 
35-105 f3.5-4.5 ( http://www.dyxum.com/lenses/Minolta-AF-35-105mm-F3.5-4.5_lens44.html )

Generally, the 28-80 is always on my camera, and I swap out the other two depending on how I feel, lol.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 12, 2014)

new SDHC card
with samsung galaxy grand


----------



## Jetster (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## flmatter (Mar 15, 2014)

glad I ate lunch     you make some good looking food     drooollll


----------



## Jetster (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 19, 2014)

I am now the official owner of a Canon EOS 700D . I am doing cert 3 in print and graphic art and today had a photography class and I learned a lot. Look forward to posting more pics on here as I continue to learn and improve. Here is a pic I got of my Pug Harry.


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## hardcore_gamer (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## garyinhere (Mar 22, 2014)

I love these Oklahoma sunsets!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 22, 2014)

They're not too bad in Illinois sometimes









(those two are actually cell-phone pics: G2)





(I like this one, but it's pretty noisy  )

A family of deer ran through the neighborhood the other day:





There were more, but I got ten in this shot:









I caught up with them a little later.  It's amazing how well they can blend in.


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 22, 2014)

What lens for the wildlife shot 300mm or more? Here is another pic of my pug. I need to work on including more interesting backgrounds....


----------



## t_ski (Mar 23, 2014)

grunt_408 said:


> What lens for the wildlife shot 300mm or more?


Yep, 300mm - this guy here:

http://shop.panasonic.com/shop/model/H-FS100300


----------



## Sleepless (Mar 23, 2014)

Couple photos made into a panorama, the full size is 7k by 3.5k.



Costa Maya by MPhotos07, on Flickr


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 26, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Yep, 300mm - this guy here:
> 
> http://shop.panasonic.com/shop/model/H-FS100300


Awesome Lens , I have just ordered this lens. I am on a tight budget but I hope it fills my needs.
http://www.jbhifionline.com.au/digi...-6-dg-macro-telephoto-lens-canon-mount/327687


----------



## burtram (Mar 26, 2014)

Have been playing around with my sisters Canon Powershot SX40 HS running the latest CHDK "hack", or whatever you want to call it.
Took a picture of a neighborhood cat stalking a bird in our back yard:





Interesting camera; I wouldn't own one without running CHDK. Otherwise you're stuck shooting .jpg's (chdk lets you shoot raw's in either .dng or .cr2/.crw formats)


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 28, 2014)

18-55mm kit lens


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Sleepless (Mar 28, 2014)

Both were shot with a 55-300mm lens and edited a bit in raw. The vignette in the first one is natural but got a little exaggerated when I dropped the exposure and shadows in raw. I like how it turned out though, it makes for a good wallpaper, haha. As always, clickable for full sizes.


----------



## flmatter (Mar 31, 2014)

Mountains over looking the park.  Both pictures were with my D70 and 24-120mm lens


My daughter at the local park     hmmmm don't know why it doubled up my daughters pic's    oh double enjoyment


----------



## HammerON (Mar 31, 2014)

Is that Mt. O'Malley (O'Malley Peak) on the right? Used to hike it after I tired of climbing Flattop. Born and raised in South Anchorage. Been living in Kenai since '05. I love Kenai, but I miss the mountains
Nice pics by the way


----------



## flmatter (Apr 1, 2014)

Between prospect trail and powerline trail I really don't get bored with either because I head up to thunderbird falls too.  I will heading down your way this spring/summer   a couple of fishing trips scheduled and a roadtrip or 2 for GP/camping maybe one or 2 north depends on what wife and daughter say.    Thanks


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## flmatter (Apr 2, 2014)

Now that is sharp!! Wonderful shot


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 4, 2014)

Awesome photo , I am getting the nifty 50 lens for my canon next week. Looking forward to giving the little guy a workout.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 6, 2014)

Only adjusted white balance and slight levels adjustment and saved as medium quality jpeg.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 8, 2014)

Took another Oklahoma Sunset tonight. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 8, 2014)

That's just awesomesauce right there...


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 8, 2014)

Very well composed awesome sunset photo. i wish I had better glass


----------



## burtram (Apr 9, 2014)

garyinhere said:


> Took another Oklahoma Sunset tonight. Hope you enjoy!



now THIS, is something I'd would love to print out. very nice.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## burtram (Apr 12, 2014)

So yesterday, at our customers house in Beverly Hills, they've started construction on one side of the property, so he had to move some of his cars to the other side....





There's a new Allard front left, Cobra on the right, Ariel Atom behind the Allard. Behind the Cobra is an Alfa Romeo Concept car (this one to be specific: link), behind that under another cover, is a Morgan 3 wheeler and next to it, one of his two matching Jeep Wranglers.

The big blue cover is just covering up furniture. It's been there for a couple weeks now.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 13, 2014)

I wish I had those cars!


----------



## burtram (Apr 13, 2014)

I too, would LOVE, to have any one of those (minus the jeep, lol). One of these days, I'm going to either write the guy a letter or approach him, and see if he'd let me photograph his car collection. That, would be an amazingly fun day.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 15, 2014)

A play with HDR


----------



## flmatter (Apr 15, 2014)

D70 with Tamron 500mm lens   tried to get a decent shot of the eclipse tonight. I took some with the D800  will download in morning and see they came out better.  Just too much light pollution and little cloud cover made shooting tonight a biotch. There will be 3 more in the 16 months, so.....   bahhhh    D800 pics were worse   lol


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 15, 2014)

Moon tonight in Australia.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 16, 2014)

Here was the view from Oklahoma



104-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## burtram (Apr 16, 2014)

Man, I've been so busy with work, I couldn't even stay up late enough to catch it   guess I'll have to try and catch the next one.


----------



## Cmdr. Thrawn (Apr 18, 2014)

This is the best eclipse picture I was able to take. I only had a point & click Digimax to use, so zero good close-ups, but I did get mars in there.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 18, 2014)

Cmdr. Thrawn said:


> This is the best eclipse picture I was able to take. I only had a point & click Digimax to use, so now good close-ups, but I did get mars in there.


The best camera I've ever had is always the one I had on me!


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 19, 2014)

My puppy got his first haircut today: 
Some of them are a bit blurry, I'm practicing my new lens. 



DSC02812 by garyinhere, on Flickr



DSC02862 by garyinhere, on Flickr




107-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## Jetster (Apr 19, 2014)

Not bad. Its hard to get focused with a narrow field of view and a moving target


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 19, 2014)

Picked up the 50mm 1.8 prime lens. Awesome little lens......


----------



## flmatter (Apr 21, 2014)

At the park, spring time and warm weather, oh to be a kid again.......


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## flmatter (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice shots grunt ^      how long did you leave the shutter open? Looks really cool


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 22, 2014)

flmatter said:


> Nice shots grunt ^      how long did you leave the shutter open? Looks really cool


Thankyou   , ISO 400 on a 50mm 1.8 prime @F8 , 30 second exposure canon eos 700d. The top pic i lowered the exposure to get this effect. To do this is very simple. Get some fine steel wool from the hardware store and put it inside a whisk. Use either a lighter or a 9 volt battery to light and spin it around painting light trails on the sensor with a 15-30 second exposure.  I shot this one at ISO 100 and a 15 second exposure.. EDIT This goes without saying but a tripod is a must!


----------



## Sleepless (Apr 22, 2014)

Panorama of Breckenridge Colorado from the top of peak 8.



Imperial Express by MPhotos07, on Flickr


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 23, 2014)

A few shots this morning, familiar scenery, and a forlorn boat.....


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## garyinhere (Apr 26, 2014)

Went out birding today. Had a lot of fun and got some pretty decent photo's while I was at it. 
Happy Shooting!
1.



DSC03116 by garyinhere, on Flickr
2.



DSC03165 by garyinhere, on Flickr
3.



DSC03161 by garyinhere, on Flickr
4.



DSC03175 by garyinhere, on Flickr
5.



DSC03186 by garyinhere, on Flickr
6. I got too close to this guy, and annoyed him apparently... He tried to projectile poo on me. 



DSC03227 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## Jetster (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 28, 2014)

Home made Soft box 






It works. Now I need a reflector the other side...


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2014)

garyinhere said:


> 6. I got too close to this guy, and annoyed him apparently... He tried to projectile poo on me.
> 
> 
> 
> DSC03227 by garyinhere, on Flickr


Priceless...


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 29, 2014)

Got invited to take photo's of the Para Surfers... tooooo much fun!
1.



DSC03492-2 by garyinhere, on Flickr
2.



DSC03270 by garyinhere, on Flickr
3.



DSC03348 by garyinhere, on Flickr
4.



DSC03378 by garyinhere, on Flickr
5.



DSC03808 by garyinhere, on Flickr
6.



DSC03861 by garyinhere, on Flickr
The whole series can be viewed here.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 30, 2014)

I went to Oklahoma City last weekend and visited their Museum of Art. I was quite impressed with the layout.They had an excellent Brett Weston and Ansil Adams exhibit that was really inspiring.(No pictures were allowed in there for obvious reasons) They also had a lot of Dale Chihuly's work. Burtrum I was thinking of you because so much of it reminded me of flowers.  It was amazing as well.
1.



2ndTrip by garyinhere, on Flickr
2.



2ndTrip-4 by garyinhere, on Flickr
3.



2ndTrip-7 by garyinhere, on Flickr
4.



2ndTrip-14 by garyinhere, on Flickr
5.



2ndTrip-22 by garyinhere, on Flickr
6.



2ndTrip-25 by garyinhere, on Flickr
7. This one is three stories high.



2ndTrip-37 by garyinhere, on Flickr
8. One just for fun.



2ndTrip-33 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow Gary awesome shots mate and I would love to view some of Ansel's work lucky you.. I have been making home made soft box's for a bit of experimenting with light.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 30, 2014)

grunt_408 said:


> Wow Gary awesome shots mate and I would love to view some of Ansel's work lucky you.. I have been making home made soft box's for a bit of experimenting with light.


Looking good, cute little girl... are you using constant lighting or strobes?


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 30, 2014)

garyinhere said:


> Looking good, cute little girl... are you using constant lighting or strobes?




Constant ,I have made up softbox out of cardboard and aluminum foil and put a white t shirt over the top to diffuse the light. I am using 2 of them with cool light globes.. Cheap and nasty but they work


----------



## flmatter (Apr 30, 2014)

Cheap and nasty but they work   ^

Hahaha  That could be said for a lot of things ,  thanks for the chuckle(evil laughter in head).


----------



## burtram (Apr 30, 2014)

That looks like it was a lot of fun. Last time I was in Vegas, they had some of those glass works that look like coral/flowers, that stuff is amazingly cool.


----------



## grunt_408 (May 1, 2014)




----------



## garyinhere (May 1, 2014)

burtram said:


> That looks like it was a lot of fun. Last time I was in Vegas, they had some of those glass works that look like coral/flowers, that stuff is amazingly cool.


Same guy, Dave Chihuly, I saw some pictures of his Vegas work.


----------



## garyinhere (May 3, 2014)

Some fence posts pictures... Not much to do around here right now. It's pretty boring actually.
1.


DSC03148 by garyinhere, on Flickr
2.



DSC04019 by garyinhere, on Flickr
3.



DSC03998 by garyinhere, on Flickr
4.



DSC03147 by garyinhere, on Flickr
5.



DSC02945-2 by garyinhere, on Flickr
6.



DSC02972 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## grunt_408 (May 3, 2014)

As always Nice pics.. Same here crap weather raining today. Hope it clears up tonight I will head out and try to get some night pics. I have Magic Lantern on my camera so going to try and do some exposures over 30 seconds...


----------



## grunt_408 (May 3, 2014)




----------



## grunt_408 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Sleepless (May 9, 2014)

This one seemed pretty interested in my camera. Started watching me from across the yard and would snap its head towards me every time it heard the camera shutter, slowly but surely it moved in closer and closer till it got some food.



Squirrel by MPhotos07, on Flickr


----------



## suraswami (May 10, 2014)

grunt_408 said:


>



Nice, how did you make him sit in one place and what is he starring at?


----------



## grunt_408 (May 10, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Nice, how did you make him sit in one place and what is he starring at?




We had food!


----------



## stefanels (May 10, 2014)




----------



## flmatter (May 10, 2014)

Meant to share this yesterday but got busy. Saw this moose on my morning dog walk around the corner from my house. It was nice enough to remain in its same spot to allow me go get my D70. Pretty hard to walk 2 dogs and carry the camera.


----------



## flmatter (May 11, 2014)

Moon is in Eagle River by North Fork Eagle River and the duck is at local park where we take our daughter to play and feed and the ducks, geese and sea gulls. I was wishing I had my 70-300 lens for the moon shot, it is just to faint but then again it is a broad daylight shot so what am I expecting...


----------



## grunt_408 (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Ahhzz (May 12, 2014)

Some shots this morn in a familiar scene... New background images for me  I was in a hurry for work, but didn't want to miss the shots, so I've got several more, but focus was off. Oh well, there will be other mornings, I'm sure


----------



## burtram (May 13, 2014)

Here's some random shots I took the other day, after I got my audio mixer setup:









It's already getting dusty, thanks to the stupid high winds we have been getting the last couple weeks.

Also, this... thing, crawled out of a pool heater we removed.... it was roughly a bit over an inch, in leg span:




Anyone know what it is? It seemed to be guarding a tiny egg sac under its large "butt"


----------



## flmatter (May 13, 2014)

outside of saying the obvious - arachnid   
Really don't want to freak myself out by researching spiders right before bed either....


----------



## Sleepless (May 13, 2014)

Shell by MPhotos07, on Flickr


----------



## garyinhere (May 15, 2014)

Playing around with some different styles... I REALLY like this look/style. 



Erika by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## garyinhere (May 16, 2014)

Anastasia by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## Jetster (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Sasqui (May 17, 2014)

I have looked here before, but never witnessed the talent and beauty posted lately.  It's nothing less than awesome, and magnificent!


----------



## flmatter (May 17, 2014)

yeah grayinhere does an awesome job and so does the others     Love looking at their work.


----------



## Jetster (May 17, 2014)




----------



## garyinhere (May 18, 2014)




----------



## majestic12 (May 18, 2014)




----------



## grunt_408 (May 19, 2014)

New toy


----------



## stefanels (May 20, 2014)




----------



## grunt_408 (May 21, 2014)




----------



## stefanels (May 21, 2014)




----------



## grunt_408 (May 24, 2014)

It is starting to get cold and foggy at night...


----------



## micropage7 (May 24, 2014)

test my nikon l320
just little cropping and resize


----------



## grunt_408 (May 24, 2014)




----------



## stefanels (May 24, 2014)




----------



## micropage7 (May 24, 2014)

grunt_408 said:


>


nice love the red light


----------



## Sleepless (May 24, 2014)

Trying something new. Lens in the photo is a 55-300mm, lens taking the photo is a 18-55mm.



Overlapping Reflections by MPhotos07, on Flickr


----------



## stefanels (May 24, 2014)




----------



## grunt_408 (May 26, 2014)

stefanels said:


>


What lens did you use for this?


----------



## Ahhzz (May 26, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> test my nikon l320
> just little cropping and resize


I SO want a good macro.. for dirt cheap


----------



## garyinhere (May 26, 2014)

Went to a Car Show this weekend... they had some REALLY nice cars out here! 
1.



DSC05000 by garyinhere, on Flickr
2.



DSC05004 by garyinhere, on Flickr
3.



DSC05018 by garyinhere, on Flickr
4.



DSC05019 by garyinhere, on Flickr
5.



DSC05061 by garyinhere, on Flickr
6.



DSC05106 by garyinhere, on Flickr
7.



DSC05103 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## stefanels (May 27, 2014)

grunt_408 said:


> What lens did you use for this?



Samsung NX 10mm FishEye F3.5 on a Samsung NX2000


----------



## Sleepless (May 29, 2014)

The Nail That Sticks Out Gets Its Own Phrase by MPhotos07, on Flickr


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 29, 2014)

garyinhere said:


> 2ndTrip-33 by garyinhere, on Flickr



Are those yours?


----------



## garyinhere (May 30, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Are those yours?


Not the painting  just the kids... how's u and yours doing?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 30, 2014)

garyinhere said:


> Not the painting  just the kids... how's u and yours doing?




4 !?!?!?


----------



## garyinhere (May 30, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> 4 !?!?!?


I was/am/always will be busy


----------



## Ahhzz (May 30, 2014)

garyinhere said:


> I *get *busy



fixed.


----------



## grunt_408 (May 30, 2014)

HazMatt said:


> The Nail That Sticks Out Gets Its Own Phrase by MPhotos07, on Flickr



Very Nice


----------



## grunt_408 (May 30, 2014)

More light trails


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 30, 2014)

garyinhere said:


> I was/am/always will be busy



My 2 are great. And we are keeping it at 2!


----------



## t_ski (May 30, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> My 2 are great. And we are keeping it at 2!


 My wife had one the first time and two the second time.  I wasn't going to let there be a third time...


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 30, 2014)

t_ski said:


> My wife had one the first time and two the second time.  I wasn't going to let there be a third time...



People who have more than 3 kids blow my mind. I don't know how they keep their sanity!


----------



## garyinhere (May 31, 2014)

I tried to get some unique shots but I think it's all been done before. I hope you enjoy them anyways. Most of these were taken through a fence. C&C is always welcomed!
Taken with A99 with 70-400mm G2
1.



DSC05137 by garyinhere, on Flickr
2.



DSC05175 by garyinhere, on Flickr
3



DSC05209 by garyinhere, on Flickr
4.



DSC05326 by garyinhere, on Flickr
5.



DSC05268 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## Jetster (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## t_ski (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## stefanels (Jun 1, 2014)

As Catedrais - Galicia, Spain


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 2, 2014)

stefanels said:


> As Catedrais - Galicia, Spain


What a great photo... really looks nice and great use of that wide angle lens!


----------



## grunt_408 (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## grunt_408 (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## stefanels (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## garyinhere (Jun 9, 2014)

Haven't been out taking pictures as much as I like too lately. I traveled a little bit and got some good shots of the Gloss Mountains in Oklahoma. (Small Hills lol) I also went around a small town and took some decent shots. The clouds were cooperating with me (mostly). Some are HDR and some are Tone Mapped. I hope you enjoy them! Comments welcomed!
1.



157-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr
2.



DSC05731 by garyinhere, on Flickr
3.



158-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr
4.



DSC05698 by garyinhere, on Flickr
5.



DSC05719 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 11, 2014)

Had some fun at the lake today!
All shots taken with A99 and 70-400 g2
1.



DSC05921 by garyinhere, on Flickr
2.



DSC05971 by garyinhere, on Flickr
3.



DSC05996 by garyinhere, on Flickr
4. And what day would be complete without a pretty girl flinging her hair. 



DSC06022 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## Steevo (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## flmatter (Jun 17, 2014)

Just wanted to post a photo of my daughter at a local park   we were out having fun    

 )


----------



## HammerON (Jun 18, 2014)

A couple pics from our family trip to Michigan:


----------



## suraswami (Jul 2, 2014)

Say 'cheese'!!


----------



## suraswami (Jul 2, 2014)

Sunset at Orange County Great Park


----------



## suraswami (Jul 2, 2014)

At Zion National Park, River walk (pics from my mobile phone)


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 5, 2014)

Been a while since I posted, Got a 7D now and some decent constant lights...


----------



## Steevo (Jul 6, 2014)

Why the tube? How do you like the 7D? I want to get better glass before a new back.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 6, 2014)

Steevo said:


> Why the tube? How do you like the 7D? I want to get better glass before a new back.


I really like the 7D. I started out with a 700D and upgraded to 7D it is so much better. Tube? Oh if you are referring to the scar on my daughters neck. She was born 14 weeks early and had subglottic stenosis at the level of her vocal chords. She had a tracheostomy tube for a little over 4 years. She had a Massive reconstruction done on her airway and voice box and thank goodness it was a success so now she can be trachy free. Her speech has been affected because her vocal chords where really scarred down but she is slowly getting better with her speech. She weighed 815 grams when she was born!!


----------



## suraswami (Jul 6, 2014)

Some Pretty Faces!!


----------



## suraswami (Jul 6, 2014)

Ok now some flowers


----------



## Jetster (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Jetster (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## suraswami (Jul 11, 2014)

right around dinner time!!  you are making me even more hungry.


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 15, 2014)

Vineyard by garyinhere, on Flickr



193-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr



192-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 15, 2014)

Just found this gem that was released earlier this year. My mom's got the 18-200mm lens like this one, and this sucker adds more zoom with the same size and weight!

*AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-300mm f/3.5-6.3G ED VR ~$900*











Images courtesy of KenRockwell.com


----------



## burtram (Jul 21, 2014)

Been really busy so far this spring/summer, not much time for photography. Though I found some I hadn't taken off the camera yet, so enjoy:


----------



## burtram (Jul 26, 2014)

Not sure why all of a sudden, but it seems like every day when we go and do a new job, I happen across a large bug of some sort. Unfortunately, because it was while working, I didn't have my DSLR and only had my phone:
















And this one, I have no idea what it is, there were lots of their husks, and dead ones around this large nasty pool:


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 26, 2014)

I know HDR is not everyone's flavor but I enjoy it. For me, it give a photo a texture that you can almost feel. I have been working on improving on it and bought Trey Ratcliff's tutorial and that has been worth the money. These were taken with several different camera's, Sony A99, A6000, and RX100m2. 
1. RX100m2



Untitled by garyinhere, on Flickr
2.A99



20140609 by garyinhere, on Flickr
3. A99



Vineyard by garyinhere, on Flickr
4. A6000



Boat by garyinhere, on Flickr
5. A6000



205-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## Sleepless (Aug 1, 2014)

Finally bought a prime lens. I wouldn't say its the end all be all of lenses but it is very nice for general use and portraits. Got it a few weeks back and haven't taken it off my camera yet so there's that. 



Web by MPhotos07, on Flickr


----------



## Jetster (Aug 10, 2014)

Moon tonight iso100  1/250  5.6   300mm


----------



## Jetster (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Steevo (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2014)

some epic pictures here :O

took this while on a walk along the river Ganga (The Ganges). taken on my moto G and edited on it with pixlr.
this was way past twilight came out better than i expected


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Sep 6, 2014)

Jetster said:


>


PFSHHH




one's a mug though


----------



## nolafotoknut (Sep 6, 2014)

I have a DSLR Nikon D-7100 and use Adobe Lightroom to add different effects to photos.  I would like to join the group....Here is just a sample of a few senior portraits that I took:


----------



## nolafotoknut (Sep 6, 2014)

Do you use any photo editing software such as Lightroom?


----------



## majestic12 (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## flmatter (Sep 7, 2014)

Tried getting decent shots with my Galaxy S4.  The colors were really vivid too


----------



## Steevo (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## burtram (Sep 13, 2014)

I thought I'd share this with you guys. Our wealthy client in Beverly Hills, CA, just finished building one of his flipped homes (he buys homes, knocks em down, and builds, quite frankly, amazing homes).








The cars in the garage, are all his. Every time he gets about 90% done with a house, he moves some of his cars over for show/temporary storage.

Btw, me and my bro... we just clean and maintain his pools, lol. So I get to see this property every week; figured I'd share the amazement.

Also, on topic, I have some nice macro shots coming soon, once I get time to take them off my camera tomorrow


----------



## Jetster (Sep 13, 2014)

Every time I see that pool I have to pee


----------



## nolafotoknut (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Jetster (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## nolafotoknut (Sep 17, 2014)

garyinhere said:


> Vineyard by garyinhere, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...





garyinhere said:


> Vineyard by garyinhere, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get such a clear and realistic shot of the moon?  Do you use a specific setting on you camera @garyinhere?


----------



## Steevo (Sep 17, 2014)

You can use alignment software and a small aperture setting to get long depth of field and good light for a longer shot, and then combine a few frames together using stars as alignment points for the actual moon shot.


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 27, 2014)

Reverse lens macro with my 50mm prime. Would have liked to get a wider depth of field, but you can only get so much with the lens reversed.



Bumble Bee by MPhotos07


----------



## nolafotoknut (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## t_ski (Oct 3, 2014)

Which is better?  Original?



Spoiler










 
or modified?



Spoiler


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 3, 2014)

Not much fond of the modified, myself.... but I know some people who like that sort of look...


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm not so good catching lightning strikes but I did my best...

I hope improve the shots next time, lol


----------



## nolafotoknut (Oct 4, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Which is better?  Original?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are both beautiful!!  The modified has the appearance of an incoming storm.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## flmatter (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice moon!!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 4, 2014)

nolafotoknut said:


> They are both beautiful!!  The modified has the appearance of an incoming storm.


There was, and the sun was shining through from behind me.  But the original didn't show it as dramatically as I hoped, so I played around with it a little in CS2.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Oct 6, 2014)

Took some photos at Nuit Blanche, saw some interesting art...and porn...apparently that's art.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 6, 2014)

Here's another one I shot on the same day as the last one I posted:






Not bad for my G2


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 7, 2014)

windmill-2 by garyinhere, on Flickr




208-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr




215-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr




223-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## t_ski (Oct 7, 2014)

Are those legit HDR, or processed (like my fake one above)?


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 7, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Are those legit HDR, or processed (like my fake one above)?


Those are legit lol

If ever you were on the Bay just look up a program call Photomatix. You can actually get an HDR effect with one photo. It's called tonemapping


----------



## t_ski (Oct 7, 2014)

I figured with your skill that they were.  I need to look into it some more.


----------



## flmatter (Oct 7, 2014)

Tonight's moon     cropped it a little to fit better


----------



## suraswami (Oct 7, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Which is better?  Original?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Modified one is good for spooky movies


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 8, 2014)

I have not posted for a while ... So here goes... Here is a shot of tonight's moon in the state of Victoria , Australia.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 8, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Here's another one I shot on the same day as the last one I posted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ooooh...God rays for REAL!


----------



## flmatter (Oct 11, 2014)

Yesterday morning from work parking. Sorry for low res  taken with my galaxy s4


----------



## majestic12 (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Compgeke (Oct 19, 2014)

Nothing really great, just screwing around with my new camera (Nikon D90 with 28-105 f/3.5-4.5D).


----------



## Steevo (Oct 19, 2014)

All these great shots remind me I need to charge my batteries and load it back up!!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 19, 2014)

Steevo said:


> All these great shots remind me I need to charge my batteries and load it back up!!!


it reminds me i have to clean my PC


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 19, 2014)

not SLR, im using LG G2 mini, just resize it and 12% unsharp mask


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 24, 2014)

Sony WSC 710 point and shoot.






 
~fairyland in concrete city~

some stuff growing on our brick wall.
the centre is a bit lower and water and soil collected in the monsoon giving birth to such wonderful life.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2014)

Not my pic, but I thought this was amazing:


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 6, 2014)

anyone interested about ghetto lightbox?

http://www.strobist.blogspot.in/2006/07/how-to-diy-10-macro-photo-studio.html?m=1


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 7, 2014)

A photo shoot that I did for a friend. 



267-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## Steevo (Nov 7, 2014)

Looks like the north American plains.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 8, 2014)

Steevo said:


> Looks like the north American plains.


The Great Plains of Oklahoma!


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 11, 2014)

312-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## burtram (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's a few from the other day. I still have a bunch more to share, probably this weekend-ish lol.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 23, 2014)

298-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2014)

garyinhere said:


> 298-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr



Serious wallpaper quality bro!!! That is frigging awesome...........As well as some of your photos on Flickr!!!!


----------



## Jetster (Nov 23, 2014)

There's a little glare like you have a filter on the lens


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 23, 2014)

Jetster said:


> There's a little glare like you have a filter on the lens


I never use filters, that's just a lens flare. I could've tried a different angle but I liked how it brought attention to the watering trough.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 23, 2014)

pretty crowded


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 23, 2014)

burtram said:


> Here's a few from the other day. I still have a bunch more to share, probably this weekend-ish lol.


d#mn, i love that. its pretty clean


----------



## burtram (Nov 25, 2014)

Here's a few from earlier today/tonight:


----------



## HammerON (Nov 25, 2014)

burtram said:


> Here's a few from earlier today/tonight:


Beautiful shots


----------



## t_ski (Nov 30, 2014)

My daughter took this one with my camera today after setting up the tree.  Merry Christmas, baby!






On a side note: I picked up that ornament yesterday for my youngest son (12yo), who loves Elvis.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 4, 2014)

just passed by and took this then touched by using instagram filter


----------



## Jetster (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 7, 2014)

Crappy phone picture, but still turned out decently well.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 8, 2014)

You going to buy one DD?


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 9, 2014)

...is mine


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 9, 2014)

DanishDevil said:


> ...is mine




Well then.............I am on my way @DanishDevil ............ 
Have the keys ready bro.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 15, 2014)

If anyone is interested in an upgrade, Woot (or amazon) is showing a Nikon D7000 for $649. Now, granted, it's a couple of years past its prime, but for a stellar DSLR, that's a solid price, even without the newest bells, _and_ it comes with an 18-55 lens...


----------



## burtram (Dec 17, 2014)

Here's a cellphone shot overlooking LA from a job site, at sunrise:

(edited in photoshop a bit)


----------



## Jetster (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Sleepless (Jan 10, 2015)

Somewhere off the side of the road in north Florida.



Packard Clipper by MPhotos07, on Flickr


----------



## Jetster (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## suraswami (Jan 10, 2015)

my recent trip to India, pic of Taj Mahal in Agra, was a beautiful day with perfect sky!!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow, @suraswami that is amazing man!!! I'll bet that is just about overwhelming in person!! 

Thanks for sharing man!


----------



## suraswami (Jan 10, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Wow, @suraswami that is amazing man!!! I'll bet that is just about overwhelming in person!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing man!



Yup, it took 22 yrs to complete this marvel.

Will post more photos of other places we visited during this trip later tonight.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 10, 2015)

HazMatt said:


> Somewhere off the side of the road in north Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> Packard Clipper by MPhotos07, on Flickr


Wow its nice, too bad it left rusty
Someone should drag it and restore it


----------



## Sleepless (Jan 10, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> Wow its nice, too bad it left rusty
> Someone should drag it and restore it


There's about fifteen old rusted cars and trucks from around the same time period at the spot that was taken. Some with entire truck beds gone or the engine bay is completely empty. It looks like somebody took whatever parts they could to fix up cars that were in better condition, but that may have been twenty years ago.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 12, 2015)

HazMatt said:


> There's about fifteen old rusted cars and trucks from around the same time period at the spot that was taken. Some with entire truck beds gone or the engine bay is completely empty. It looks like somebody took whatever parts they could to fix up cars that were in better condition, but that may have been twenty years ago.



its painful to see it rusting and dying slowly


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 16, 2015)

Here is one I just caught out side about a half hour ago as the sun was starting to come up.


----------



## flmatter (Jan 30, 2015)

my daughter at my work yesterday    safety first


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 31, 2015)

Nikon D5300 at Woot.com refurbished for $530. I've got the 5100 and love it. It takes better pictures than I can, but I'm still trying!!


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 22, 2015)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merdeka_Building




this building has a long story when it held Asian–African Conference
now its a museum 
and the white dots, i believe its not dust since my second camera got the same dots

so just guess what its..


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 22, 2015)

Artifacts from lighting?


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 23, 2015)

Radiation!


----------



## Jetster (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## micropage7 (Feb 23, 2015)

DanishDevil said:


> Artifacts from lighting?


i think its not from lighting since the place is kinda dim and the light diffused bounce from the wall so theres no direct light



Ahhzz said:


> Radiation!


its not chernobyl reactor


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 23, 2015)

Itty Bitty ghosteses!


and I still think radiation


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Itty Bitty ghosteses!
> 
> 
> and I still think radiation



could be and i guess let it be as mystery


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 25, 2015)

I had one of my camera's converted to Infrared. I finally got to take a few pictures today.



DSC03015-Edit by garyinhere, on Flickr



DSC03014-Edit by garyinhere, on Flickr



56-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 25, 2015)

Wow, them are frigging awesome @garyinhere !!!!

Is that using an infrared filter on the lens? What exposure?


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 25, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Wow, them are frigging awesome @garyinhere !!!!
> 
> Is that using an infrared filter on the lens? What exposure?


No filters, I sent my camera off to Lifepixel and had them convert the whole camera... and thanks!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh wow, didn't know that could be done! 
I imagine that was a bit pricey.


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 25, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Oh wow, didn't know that could be done!
> I imagine that was a bit pricey.


It's different depending on the camera because they have to completely disassemble it. Mine cost $325


----------



## t_ski (Feb 25, 2015)

http://www.lifepixel.com/tutorials/infrared-diy-tutorials

I was just googling it while you guys posted


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 25, 2015)

t_ski said:


> http://www.lifepixel.com/tutorials/infrared-diy-tutorials
> 
> I was just googling it while you guys posted


They were VERY profesional and did a great job on my camera... if you have an extra camera send it in!


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 25, 2015)

I have to admit, I'd be SORELY tempted to find just a cheap 5000 frame and buy the filter set just for this... very nice...


----------



## burtram (Feb 28, 2015)

Haven't posted in a while, been quite busy. Here's a few of my more recent photos:


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 28, 2015)

Going back to black and white film photography. Gotta love darkrooms and the smell of developer.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 1, 2015)

58-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 1, 2015)

burtram said:


> Haven't posted in a while, been quite busy. Here's a few of my more recent photos:



wooow nice 
btw the 3rd picture it looks like artificial flower, the pink color looks unreal


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 4, 2015)

32-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr



DSC09658 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## burtram (Mar 5, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> wooow nice
> btw the 3rd picture it looks like artificial flower, the pink color looks unreal



 It's real alright, all I did was adjust the contrast and brightness. Here's what it looks like right off camera:





Also, Here's some from today:










and of course, the flower shop's "shop dog"


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 10, 2015)

Hope noone is annoyed, but another deal popped up on a D5200 at Rakuten.com (used to be buy.com). Still an excellent camera, and comes with a pretty solid set of accessories. $550, - a $40 coupon.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 10, 2015)

SugarSkull-6 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 13, 2015)

73-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## flmatter (Mar 23, 2015)

my daughter and cat last night watching the walking dead

sorry for grainy picture  thought my S4 would take a better one than this


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 23, 2015)

*Heaven's Above.





 *


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2015)

High Tide Today


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome picture @CAPSLOCKSTUCK!!!!


----------



## nolafotoknut (Mar 25, 2015)

Sun halo


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2015)

@nolafotoknut .............oh yeah ....... i like that a lot.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 26, 2015)

Morning Glory
(this is the same view as my last pic just zoomed out a bit)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 27, 2015)

Low Tide....Sun Rise.


 

Rosy Dawn


 
The Snow  (tide going out)


----------



## nolafotoknut (Mar 28, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Low Tide....Sun Rise.
> View attachment 63689
> 
> Rosy Dawn
> ...


Simply beautiful!!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 28, 2015)

Neolithic Tomb  (3500 yrs old)      My Son  ( 10 yrs old)    




http://www.newportpembs.co.uk/articles/pentreifan-newport-pembs.php

EDIT      @rtwjunkie . @stinger608 

more info because it is an epic place, its about 10 miles away from the source of the Stonehenge Bluestones

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentre_Ifan


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 1, 2015)

Behind you !


----------



## nolafotoknut (Apr 1, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Behind you !
> 
> View attachment 63774


So breathtaking!!!!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 2, 2015)

Just took this one tonight:


----------



## flmatter (Apr 7, 2015)

One more of my daughter.


----------



## flmatter (Apr 7, 2015)

t-ski - looks like part of the sky caught fire     awesome shot man!!!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 8, 2015)

Belt of Venus




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belt_of_Venus


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 10, 2015)

A thin sheen of water across a very flat beach gave this lovely reflection


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 18, 2015)

Belt of Venus during  "Blue Hour"
And an early morning arrival........ inbound to LHR

The *blue hour* is the period of twilight each morning and evening when the sun is a significant distance below the horizon and the residual, indirect sunlight takes on a predominantly blue hue. This effect is caused by the relative diffusability of short blue wavelengths of light versus the longer red wavelengths. During the blue "hour" (typically the period is about 40 minutes in length), red light passes straight into space while blue light is scattered in the atmosphere and therefore reaches the earth's surface. Because of the quality of the light, this period is treasured by artists.


Low tide Low Sun


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 19, 2015)

Not taken with a DLSR, but a neat picture.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 30, 2015)

Continuing with the moon theme. I got my 6" Reflector, and just hand held some shots until I make sure I like it and buy the camera mount.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 30, 2015)

@Steevo ......"awesome" doesnt cut it......so i am resurecting a word from my youth, those pictures Sir are    "stonking" please take some more.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 2, 2015)

It's that time of year! Gosling family play date!





















These little guys were hanging out about 10ft from our living room windows  First time we've seen more than one family get along. They're usually very protective, but apparently these two families have some sort of peace treaty between each other.


----------



## burtram (May 5, 2015)

Got a new camera to take when I want to travel light, a Panasonic DMC-FZ70.
Here's my first try at my usual flower photos with it, instead of my Sony Alpha A300:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 22, 2015)

Pendine Speed week hasnt started quite yet.... neither has this bike/sidecar combo



 

This is running though.........twin carbs   C90



Spoiler


----------



## burtram (Jun 9, 2015)

I've been really enjoying this Panasonic camera. Photos are noisier than my A300, but lightroom does a fantastic job of taking care of that.









Also, during one of my niece's soccer games, I saw a hawk that looked odd, flying over the nearby houses across the street. I did my best to track it in flight and zoom in on it, and discovered why it looked so odd... lol


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 9, 2015)

My god @burtram , is that a damn cat in the last picture?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 9, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> My god @burtram , is that a damn cat in the last picture?



I thought the exact same thing!


----------



## burtram (Jun 9, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> My god @burtram , is that a damn cat in the last picture?



From what I can tell, zooming in on it (in one of the other photo attempts in photoshop), it looks to be a squirrel, based on the ears/tail.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 9, 2015)

That's cool

I saw an Osprey with a 5 foot snake the other day but couldn't get the shot


----------



## burtram (Jun 21, 2015)

This is a big one.... lol 

So my Sony Alpha A300 finally rolled over the 10,000 mark, in shots taken. So in celebration, I got myself a slight upgrade, an A58K. Here's some shots from today's beach wedding setup, using the kit lens.
Enjoy!

























And of course, getting distracted by other things during setup:


----------



## suraswami (Jun 26, 2015)

burtram said:


> This is a big one.... lol
> 
> So my Sony Alpha A300 finally rolled over the 10,000 mark, in shots taken. So in celebration, I got myself a slight upgrade, an A58K. Here's some shots from today's beach wedding setup, using the kit lens.
> Enjoy!



Burt, I am debating to buy a new camera or not.  Current one Pentax K2000, old but reliable.  Only Con with this camera is it kind of struggles in low light or tricky light even if I shoot at Auto.  Since I have 2 pentax lenses, I was going to get the K50/K-5II s/K3.  Also was looking at the Sony A58K or the mirror less small form factor ones (A5000).  Can you post some low light pics?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 26, 2015)

Pentak K series... Solid.


----------



## burtram (Jun 26, 2015)

suraswami said:


> Burt, I am debating to buy a new camera or not.  Current one Pentax K2000, old but reliable.  Only Con with this camera is it kind of struggles in low light or tricky light even if I shoot at Auto.  Since I have 2 pentax lenses, I was going to get the K50/K-5II s/K3.  Also was looking at the Sony A58K or the mirror less small form factor ones (A5000).  Can you post some low light pics?


Sure thing. I'll try taking pictures in various levels of low light through this weekend.

Quick edit: After looking up those cameras, the K-3 is a clear winner. The A58 and the K-5IIs are very close in rating, with the K50 pulling in a close 3rd. If I were in your position, I would definitely be more tempted to keep with Pentax if that's what you're used to, especially if you already have extra lenses. But it is fun to try something new... lol


----------



## Jetster (Jun 27, 2015)

Pigs on the beach


----------



## burtram (Jun 29, 2015)

So here's some low light shots I took, of stuff in my room when I felt it got dark enough. 

All of the following, are taken from camera, exported as .jpg and then upload to TPU. 
Also, No flash was used.

These were around 8pm

50mm   f/5.6    ISO-800   exposure: 1/5 sec.





50mm   f/5.6    ISO-1600   exposure: 1/5 sec.





50mm   f/5.6    ISO-3200   exposure: 1/5 sec.






These were around midnight, with one less lamp on in the room

18mm   f/3.5    ISO-1600   exposure: 1/15 sec.





18mm   f/3.5    ISO-3200   exposure: 1/15 sec.





18mm   f/3.5    ISO-6400   exposure: 1/15 sec.





18mm   f/3.5    ISO-12800   exposure: 1/15 sec.






Then here's the extreme 16000 ISO with, and without Noise Reduction in Lightroom:

45mm   f/6.3    ISO-16000   exposure: 1/15 sec.  No NR





45mm   f/6.3    ISO-16000   exposure: 1/15 sec.  With NR






Impressive compared to my old A300 to say the least. I wouldn't have any problem printing something at the 12800 ISO with some editing. The 16000 ISO I would have to be a bit more picky, but it's still very usable with noise reduction.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice control of noise, thanks for taking time to take some snaps and posting it.

Last night went to BB to check out the cameras, wife likes the A5000 or A6000 for carrying convenience and the camera was fast too.  I didn't like the way A5000 felt while holding (coming from a dSLR), but 6000 I was comfortable.

From online reviews I am leaning towards K-3, but Sony A6000 also impressed me.  So fighting with myself on which way to go lol.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 29, 2015)

For the price you really can't beat a Nikon D7100. Very high pixel density and takes any lens. I have the D3200 which in the same sensor but no focus motor. So it uses only DX lenses


----------



## suraswami (Jun 29, 2015)

Jetster said:


> For the price you really can't beat a Nikon D7100. Very high pixel density and takes any lens. I have the D3200 which in the same sensor but no focus motor. So it uses only DX lenses



I tried it, its bulky and buttons are all over, in fact one of my colleagues recommended it too.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Jetster said:


> For the price you really can't beat a Nikon D7100. Very high pixel density and takes any lens. I have the D3200 which in the same sensor but no focus motor. So it uses only DX lenses


I've got a 5100 and love it. Not using anywhere near the potential, but I hope to be able to at some point.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 10, 2015)

burtram said:


> Sure thing. I'll try taking pictures in various levels of low light through this weekend.
> 
> Quick edit: After looking up those cameras, the K-3 is a clear winner. The A58 and the K-5IIs are very close in rating, with the K50 pulling in a close 3rd. If I were in your position, I would definitely be more tempted to keep with Pentax if that's what you're used to, especially if you already have extra lenses. But it is fun to try something new... lol



2 days back I picked up an Open Box Pentax K50 bundle with 18-55 and 50 - 200 mm weather sealed camera bundle that also comes with external flash+sling bag + 4GB Eye-Fi card for $360.  Somebody bought it and returned it for some reason.  It was brand new, no shutter count.

Camera takes awesome pictures.  I think I am going to stick to this camera, thought of getting K-3, but with the money saved I might get better flash and probably a 50mm/35mm prime lens.

Anybody here want to sell me 50mm DA prime lens?

Other dilemma I have is to sell these new lenses and get the 18-135 lens, so I don't need to carry 2 lenses.

Anybody want my K-2000 + 18-55 + 50-200 mm bundle let me know.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 10, 2015)

Excellent! congrats! Can I ask how much for (and where you found) the open box?


----------



## suraswami (Jul 10, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Excellent! congrats! Can I ask how much for (and where you found) the open box?



Was listed at $382, had a 5% off discount coupon, so got it for around $360 + tax.

Got it from Microcenter.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/..._50-200mm_WR_Lens,_-_AF200FG_Flash_Bundle_Kit


----------



## Jetster (Jul 10, 2015)

My daughter want to learn photography. So i picked up this used beauty

Nikon D70  $60 only 13,000 actuation, battery, 16Gb memory card and cords
Nikon 28-85 3.5/4.5 $41
Also have a SB22 Speed flash coming for $40


----------



## suraswami (Jul 10, 2015)

Jetster said:


> My daughter want to learn photography. So i picked up this used beauty
> 
> Nikon D70  $60 only 13,000 actuation, battery, 16Gb memory card and cords
> Nikon 28-85 3.5/4.5 $41
> Also have a SB22 Speed flash coming for $40



That is so nice of you and nice camera too.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 10, 2015)

I'll see if I can get her in a class. If its anything like computers the student will become the master.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 10, 2015)

Jetster said:


> I'll see if I can get her in a class. If its anything like computers the student will become the master.



Interest to excel always opens up creativity.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 11, 2015)

Jetster said:


> My daughter want to learn photography. So i picked up this used beauty
> 
> Nikon D70  $60 only 13,000 actuation, battery, 16Gb memory card and cords
> Nikon 28-85 3.5/4.5 $41
> Also have a SB22 Speed flash coming for $40


Plus you got a bitchin' strap, too


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 11, 2015)

Jetster said:


> My daughter want to learn photography. So i picked up this used beauty
> 
> Nikon D70  $60 only 13,000 actuation, battery, 16Gb memory card and cords
> Nikon 28-85 3.5/4.5 $41
> Also have a SB22 Speed flash coming for $40


i want it too, especially for the price


----------



## Jetster (Jul 11, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> i want it too, especially for the price



Well some of these older Nikon's are built. That lens has no plastic like my lens does. And my lens costs three times as much


----------



## suraswami (Jul 15, 2015)

Here are some pictures with my new Pentax K50, taken with the new 50-200mm ED lens, is very fast and sharp, amazing!!











 

Following picture is from my old camera Pentax K2000


 
New Lens and Camera is much sharper, though the old lens shows the background green, taken few minutes apart, new lens with 50mm and old at 48mm.  May be where I was standing and the sun was going down too.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 15, 2015)

suraswami said:


> Here are some pictures with my new Pentax K50, taken with the new 50-200mm ED lens, is very fast and sharp, amazing!!
> View attachment 66522
> View attachment 66523
> View attachment 66524
> ...


nice shot, looks like at noon?
more morning the better result maybe


----------



## suraswami (Jul 15, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> nice shot, looks like at noon?
> more morning the better result maybe



These were taken around 6 pm yesterday.  It was very bright clear sky.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 15, 2015)

Question to all camera and lens experts here:  I want to buy a prime lens but not sure if I can use the lens for indoor group shots.  For portraits I know it blurs the background, for group photos will it blur half the people 

This is the lens I was going to buy,

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00861DI4U/?tag=tec06d-20

BTW if I capture say landscape with this lens will it just turn out to be a shot at 50mm?


----------



## Jetster (Jul 15, 2015)

suraswami said:


> Question to all camera and lens experts here:  I want to buy a prime lens but not sure if I can use the lens for indoor group shots.  For portraits I know it blurs the background, for group photos will it blur half the people
> 
> This is the lens I was going to buy,
> 
> ...



The depth of field is controlled by three things. How close you are, the Aperture and and focal length. So indoors with no flash you have to increase your Aperture to let more light in which shortens your depth of field. To increase your depth of field just back up.

So to answer your question. No a group shot will not blur people out because you will be further away from the people.

And your lens will always be 50 mm. Its the length of the glass from the sensor.

50mm f1.8 is a great lens. Its really close to what the natural eye sees. And they make a Macro adapter for that lens for super tight shots


----------



## Jetster (Jul 16, 2015)

I just bought a new flash. Well its used but new to me. Nikon SB600 so I should have some cool shots when I figure this thing out


----------



## suraswami (Jul 16, 2015)

Since I bought my new camera as a bundle I got the basic external flash with it, Pentax AF-200FG.  Already have one with my old camera bundle.  I am actually thinking of getting the AF-360 version.  Anyway I can use these 200 series as slave flash like remote firing?

Other question is my friend asked me if he can use the 200 on a Nikon DSLR, I am guessing not.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 16, 2015)

suraswami said:


> Since I bought my new camera as a bundle I got the basic external flash with it, Pentax AF-200FG.  Already have one with my old camera bundle.  I am actually thinking of getting the AF-360 version.  Anyway I can use these 200 series as slave flash like remote firing?
> 
> Other question is my friend asked me if he can use the 200 on a Nikon DSLR, I am guessing not.



Just guessing but he probably can just no TTL


----------



## t_ski (Jul 16, 2015)

I'd love to get an external flash for my Panasonic G5, but I have a hard time figuring out what ones I can use besides the expensive Panasonic ones.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 16, 2015)

A lot of people buy those expensive ones and then later realize they will never use them and sell them used. I got a good deal on mine.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 16, 2015)

3rd party flashes are options too.

This is other option I am checking out.

*Yongnuo Professional Flash*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BXA7N6A/?tag=tec06d-20

Does this work in Full Auto mode, meaning the camera will fire the flash when this is on hot shoe when needed?


----------



## Jetster (Jul 16, 2015)

It will fire automatically when needed. Does wireless. It does manual zoom, and manual presets for different brightness. You have to tell it what lens you have on.  See if there is a Youtube review. I don't think it senses Aperture, focal length, lighting and zoom aromatically as the more expensive ones do.


----------



## Dethroy (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I have no experience whatsoever with (semi) professionaI photography but I'd like to join the club.
I've got a 3 year old son (2nd child is on its way) and am sick of taking photos of him with my smartphone (iPhone 6). But the smartphone at least produces much better pictures than our puny little digicam.

Carrying around a big DSLR might prove problematic when being on tour with children. So I was wondering what you guys think of the Panasonic Lumix LX 7 and the Sony RX100. Are these alternatives to DSLRs?

Best regards,
Dethroy


----------



## suraswami (Jul 16, 2015)

Four 3rd sensor type cameras are alternative to big DSLRs, I am in your same boat like you, but I am picky and like the hold of DSLR when compared to the tiny cameras.

Check out Olympus PEN series cameras, they have very good image quality.  Panasonics are also really good.

Sony Alpha series are also a good option and they are damn fast cameras too.

Like I said, try it at a store and see which one you will feel comfortable to hold and of course price might also be deciding factor.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 16, 2015)

Welcome, some of these new point n shot cameras have the same cropped sensors that the mid range DSLRs have. High pixel density and high resolution. Everything else is automatic. You just limited on lenses and low light capabilities. But they are defiantly contenders. Definitely go buy a store and ask questions

Edit: Another option would be mirrorless cameras


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Mirrorless-Cameras/ci/18336/N/4166995274

http://store.sony.com/alpha-mirrorless-cameras/cat-27-catid-Alpha-Mirrorless-Cameras?XID=O:mirrorless cameras:corp_alpha_gglsrch:e&adparam=sem131p18434g-c&k_id=6d6feccb-ca14-4458-b10f-76bb998f6c93


----------



## Jetster (Jul 16, 2015)

200mm 1/160 F5.6 with a bounce flash


----------



## suraswami (Jul 17, 2015)

awesome!!


----------



## suraswami (Jul 17, 2015)

Ordered the Pentax 50mm F1.8 lens from Amazon, but they shipped me the 40mm pancake type F2.8 lens.  40mm lens is more expensive tho 

Here are some samples


----------



## t_ski (Jul 17, 2015)

suraswami said:


> 3rd party flashes are options too.


That's what I was talking about: I don't know which ones work with my camera.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 17, 2015)

t_ski said:


> That's what I was talking about: I don't know which ones work with my camera.



Which camera do you have?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 17, 2015)

DMC-G5

I found this one last night:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BYL7PQQ/?tag=tec06d-20

Specifically lists my camera as compatible, plus it's bounce/swivel.  I guess my google-fu was just broken.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 18, 2015)

With these bad boys you can fire any external flash you want.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IQRMN4/?tag=tec06d-20

I am planning to get this set with few umbrellas and stand to use my old basic Pentax flash, add bounce flash as main flash, may be to many to blind people lol.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 19, 2015)

I did this for a hand modelling thing and I didn't get accepted  so here it is since NDA is lifted yes it's skittles it had to be food LOL.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## suraswami (Jul 27, 2015)

Birthday cake.  Photo taken with the Pentax 40mm lens.


----------



## burtram (Jul 29, 2015)

Couple from saturday. Setting up some flowers at a country club.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey, @burtram! Great property you have there.

LOL!


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey guys, I would like to humbly request acceptance into the club. I'm rocking with a Nikon D7000 w/ 2 lenses: a 18-200mm VR2 (lazy lens that I use 0.01% of the time but is good for a zoom), and a 50mm f1.8G (nifty fifty that I use 99.99% of the time). I'm a student so I'm not super stocked up on software or hardware; I "edit" (I like to keep editing to a minimum and leave my photos looking natural) on PS CS6 and don't have any plans for other photo hardware in the near future, though I might cave and get that D610. I have not taken any courses and I just read up on everything by myself.

My photos are all stored up at home so I'll post a few for your evaluation when I get home.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2015)

As promised.






Not too close picture actually (since 50mm 1.8G is not a macro lens, no <0.45m) of the exhaust NF-F12 in my micro-ATX rig.
D7000 | 50mm 1.8G | f/1.8 | ISO 320 | 1/60s | jpeg
A little soft since it's wide open but hey, that's the point of the photo. Plus, the bokeh is soft and WB is soft like the sunlight that day.







It looks a bit brighter because I think I brightened it up a bit before I converted to jpeg. It was a pretty cloudy day, just stopped raining, but that's my favorite kind of weather. At the marina at around 9 PM.
D7000 | 50mm 1.8G | f/5 | ISO 800 | 1/100s | RAW to jpeg
The reason I hate heavy editing (I end up tossing most of the less-than-ideals rather than trying to save them with Photoshop) is because editing the photos creates graininess that really bugs me. It's here too but since the sky is bright it's not so noticeable.

Not enough / too crappy for me to enter the club? I have a few more.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 29, 2015)

Welcome. Love the 50mm 1.8 shots. Why a D610 get a D700 its a tank but great photos. But the D7000 is a nice camera also


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Welcome. Love the 50mm 1.8 shots. Why a D610 get a D700 its a tank but great photos. But the D7000 is a nice camera also



I don't think the D700 is around anymore, and its 12MP FX is a bit low by today's standards. The D750 takes its place as basically a 5DMKIII from Nikon but cheaper with 24MP FX and built-in wifi. But you're right; the only reason I was a little interested in the D610 was because it would be my first FX body. It's just a D7200 in FX and that's a big premium for the full frame. I guess I'll nab a macro sometime and start saving up for a higher FX body that isn't a D610.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 29, 2015)

I actually sold my AF S 35mm 1.8 G and bought a AF S 40mm f2.8 G Macro.

The 1.8 was nice but I needed a Macro.   I have a D3200


----------



## suraswami (Jul 29, 2015)

I just bought a used K mount 135mm F2.8 manual lens for my Pentax dSLR, is it still going to be at 135 or because of crop sensor it will be at 135 x 1.5?


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2015)

Jetster said:


> I actually sold my AF S 35mm 1.8 G and bought a AF S 40mm f2.8 G Macro.
> 
> The 1.8 was nice but I needed a Macro.   I have a D3200



I originally had just the 18-200 vr2 but I needed something faster. The three candidates were the 50mm f1.8G, 40mm f2.8G, and the 35mm f2D. I decided against the macro because I'd have to be too close to the subject, and it's DX (fine for a lot of people but since I want to go FX in the long run I don't want more than 1 good DX only lens). I eventually crossed out the f2D as well because the AF-Ds don't come with a hood and I'm pretty paranoid about protecting my front elements. It's a great lens, being FX, fast, reasonably sharp and also a semi-macro lens, but the 50/1.8G had such splendid bokeh that I just had to have it. I save the macro for a 85/105mm macro.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 29, 2015)

This is the AF S DX 40mm f2.8 G Macro.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 30, 2015)

Dethroy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have no experience whatsoever with (semi) professionaI photography but I'd like to join the club.
> I've got a 3 year old son (2nd child is on its way) and am sick of taking photos of him with my smartphone (iPhone 6). But the smartphone at least produces much better pictures than our puny little digicam.
> ...



I might not be a great candidate to give you advice on what to buy and so on, but if you get the chance, you can try to find out compact methods of transporting/using your camera. I have this huge-a** lowepro backpack bag that accommodates a camera, up to like, 4 lenses, a laptop and a whole lot more but I hate it. Lowepro has these backpack bags that are long enough on your back to hold a sizeable kit but are narrow and more compact. Of course, there are other brands as well.

I have a neck strap that came with the D7K but I never use it as a neck strap, nor do I use it to sling my camera around my shoulder. I take my hand and loop it into the strap from underneath so that it ends up at my wrist, and then twist my hand clockwise (looking down from above) and after a few loops I grab the camera's grip and pull the strap out of the way of the viewfinder. Now the camera is firmly wrapped around my wrist, without dangling and without cutting off circulation. ymmv since not all camera straps are made equal, but this is a nice little trick that I hope would work for you, since you don't want it to get in the way.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 12, 2015)

Thought I would come out of hiding and post something.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 17, 2015)

Another post ... This one is pretty chunky ISO 3200 on a 5D2.. Samyang 14mm cant remember how many images in portrait stictched in lightroom. Aiming south at aurora. The noise is prevelent more so because I bought the exposure up as I liked the look of what it was bringing out in the image. If anyone knows any secrets on reducing the noise please by all means chime in and help me to better my skillset..


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 18, 2015)

Another post.... A much cleaner edit of my last photo..


----------



## garyinhere (Aug 21, 2015)

I haven't been getting emails for this thread for a while now I guess...? I thought that I was going to revive it from the dead.
Here's a few Infrared photos.



DSC03012-Edit-2 by garyinhere, on Flickr



89-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr



DSC03206-Edit by garyinhere, on Flickr



183-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr



148-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## garyinhere (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 21, 2015)

garyinhere said:


> I haven't been getting emails for this thread for a while now I guess...? I thought that I was going to revive it from the dead.
> Here's a few Infrared photos.



All wonderful, but this one is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 21, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> All wonderful, but this one is absolutely gorgeous.


I second that!


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 21, 2015)

I feel a bit left out, so -



 

Still workin' on those round light sources, still workin'...


----------



## suraswami (Aug 21, 2015)

taken with Pentax 40mm XS lens.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 21, 2015)

friday special


----------



## garyinhere (Aug 21, 2015)

suraswami said:


> taken with Pentax 40mm XS lens.
> 
> View attachment 67454


My wife and I like David Chihuly.... he has an exhibit in Oklahoma City that we visit often.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 21, 2015)

garyinhere said:


> My wife and I like David Chihuly.... he has an exhibit in Oklahoma City that we visit often.
> View attachment 67469



We visited Seattle and the display over there was really nice.  Took lot of pictures, don't want to post all to crowd it here lol.

Like the new camera and prime lens, was never able to take these shots with my old camera.


----------



## burtram (Aug 22, 2015)

If you don't like bugs/spiders and other creepy crawlies, then don't open the spoiler.
These are what we come across, in our adventures as a pool man. Both servicing pools and installing equipment. You just never know what's inside skimmers and pool equipment.


Spoiler



This one pool, for the last 4 weeks, has had very many scorpions in it





as well as this 5 inch centipede















This is easily the largest black widow I've come across in my 3 years of this work. This thing was under a pool heater we took out.





This right here, is why just opening a skimmer lid, can be dangerous, lol! The outer circle of the opening, is about 10 inches, so  that gives you an idea of how big this thing was.







Otherwise, here's a baby lizard I saved from watery grave. I think it looks quite happy to be alive.





And a big pudgy caterpillar, working its way across my porch one night, lol






All of these were taken with my cell phone, since I have yet to get some kind of waterproof camera, that's easy enough to tote around.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow what phone is that?


----------



## burtram (Aug 22, 2015)

suraswami said:


> Wow what phone is that?



Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## suraswami (Aug 22, 2015)

really?  my wife has that phone too, yeah it takes good pictures and quality videos too.


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 22, 2015)

Weird I have the s5 and the camera sucks. It gave me a reason to buy a Nikon d750.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 22, 2015)

yotano211 said:


> Weird I have the s5 and the camera sucks. It gave me a reason to buy a Nikon d750.



Well, we'll let burtram continue to work his magic; my dad's S5 has absolutely atrocious image quality 

How are you liking the WiFi on that D750?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 22, 2015)

yotano211 said:


> Weird I have the s5 and the camera sucks. It gave me a reason to buy a Nikon d750.


my friend has an S5 and she takes some pretty epic pictures with it.


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 23, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Well, we'll let burtram continue to work his magic; my dad's S5 has absolutely atrocious image quality
> 
> How are you liking the WiFi on that D750?


I havent used the wifi yet. In reality I havent used the camera much. I have only taken about 100 pictures. Not enough time atm. And I still need to take some picture taking classes. Next classes start towards November.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Jetster (Aug 28, 2015)

I used to own this lens. Sold it to buy a Macro Lens 40mm which is what took this picture. I missed the lens so much bought it again used. $145 perfect condition

40mm  2.8






With the 35mm 1.8


----------



## Octopuss (Aug 30, 2015)

Guys, does anyone here own the Sigma 18-35mm Art lens?


----------



## suraswami (Aug 30, 2015)

Picked up an old Pentax 35-70mm AF lens for $20.  Lens made in Japan.  Takes really nice sharp pictures.  Lens has macro feature and I like how this small flower could be focused close.





another one pretty close focus at 70mm.


----------



## garyinhere (Aug 31, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> Guys, does anyone here own the Sigma 18-35mm Art lens?


I have a Sigma wide angle and I'm very pleased with the build quality and sharpness of the lens... I wouldn't hesitate to buy one of the art lens


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't think I've shared anything more recent, so here goes. Here's a shot of Pitcairn Pro, a bunch of Elpida GDDR5, and some of TUL Corporation's new signature chokes. You might be able to tell from my constant struggle with less-than-0.45m-away-subjects that I'm dying for a good, fast macro lens. Obviously 50mm 1.8G in this one, 18-200 VR2 can't even get close to this. BW filter with emphasis on reducing reds, I think, since the four squares surrounding Pitcairn are bright red. Club3D's coated black PCB really helped in not reflecting a ton of sunlight.


----------



## burtram (Sep 2, 2015)

Went Dove hunting the other day. I knew I should have brought my camera, so many nice views out there, and I only had my phone, lol.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 3, 2015)

Trying different flash options. This is with a white screen behind me bounce backwards


----------



## suraswami (Sep 4, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Trying different flash options. This is with a white screen behind me bounce backwards



picture looks good.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 6, 2015)

Bit the bullet and went to the fair


----------



## Jetster (Sep 6, 2015)

How about some DSLR Video?


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 6, 2015)

Shot this lastnight. Canon 5D mkii , samyang 14mm f2.8


----------



## majestic12 (Sep 7, 2015)

A few pictures from Leland, MI USA


----------



## suraswami (Sep 7, 2015)

grunt_408 said:


> Shot this lastnight. Canon 5D mkii , samyang 14mm f2.8



Is it single photo or you did some kind of stitching?

Photo is wonderful.


----------



## Frick (Sep 10, 2015)

So, this might not even belong here, but that is northern light, taken on the outskirts of a populated area a few meters away from the nearest street light. With a Sony z3. I had no idea modern phones could do that. It looks like crap (shaking plus the circle thing whatever it is), but still. Bright surroundings and the northern light wasn't even that strong. I wonder how it would be with some sort of tripod thing far away im the wilds and the light was really strong...

Anyway I'm deeply impressed with phones in general.

@grunt_408 That's amazing. Where do you live?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 10, 2015)

Frick said:


> So, this might not even belong here, but that is northern light, taken on the outskirts of a populated area a few meters away from the nearest street light. With a Sony z3. I had no idea modern phones could do that. It looks like crap (shaking plus the circle thing whatever it is), but still. Bright surroundings and the northern light wasn't even that strong. I wonder how it would be with some sort of tripod thing far away im the wilds and the light was really strong...
> 
> Anyway I'm deeply impressed with phones in general.
> 
> @grunt_408 That's amazing. Where do you live?




there are a couple of apps that allow you to extend the exposure time on android phones, with a tripod they are impressive. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.longexposure2&hl=en


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 12, 2015)

suraswami said:


> Is it single photo or you did some kind of stitching?
> 
> Photo is wonderful.


Hi there thanks. Yes it is 2 vertical shots stitched in lightroom.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 16, 2015)

Fun with the MP-E 65mm Macro , macro flash and 5d2


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Jetster (Sep 28, 2015)

So I went to save this photo. I noticed I took a photo just like it 1 year ago. Strange


----------



## t_ski (Sep 28, 2015)

I took some last night of the Supermoom/eclipse, but I haven't gotten around to taking them off my camera yet.  Hopefully some time this week.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 30, 2015)

Blood Moon.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 30, 2015)

Jetster said:


> So I went to save this photo. I noticed I took a photo just like it 1 year ago. Strange



What focal length?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 30, 2015)

suraswami said:


> What focal length?



300mm  1/60  f/29 ISO100


----------



## t_ski (Oct 1, 2015)

First shot kinda sucks.  Had exposure open too long and the right side was over-saturated.  Second shot was much better.











I couldn't get a shot of the full eclipse, as it was too dark and there's nothing out here in the boonies to reference it to in the sky, especially when it was getting as high up as it was at that point.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 1, 2015)

Jetster said:


> 300mm  1/60  f/29 ISO100


hmm was debating to get a 100-300mm lens, may be this is a good reason 

I shot at 200mm, 200 to 300 makes a huge difference.  I have a 2x tele converter which works only in manual mode, shooting at total dark with tele converter would have been a challenge, may be I will try this weekend on white moon!!


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## stinger608 (Oct 6, 2015)

That is just frigging awesome @garyinhere !!!


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 6, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> That is just frigging awesome @garyinhere !!!


Thank you!!! It took 6 hours of standing by my telescope and snapping a picture every 5 minutes but it was worth it!!!


----------



## nolafotoknut (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## suraswami (Oct 6, 2015)

Does Astro tracer track moon?  It will be awesome to set the camera in the night and in the morning we have wonderful pictures


----------



## suraswami (Oct 12, 2015)

At NASA JPL.


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm just starting to mess around with Lightroom.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 14, 2015)

27 miles on the clock


----------



## Jetster (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 14, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 27 miles on the clock


nice Royal Oilfield   shame its not original  ( they never had disk brakes )
and no puddle of black stuff underneath


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 16, 2015)

This is actually one of the very first two photos I tried Lightroom with.
What do you think? Isn't it too dark, or aren't the colours a bit off? I like the dark look, but I am not sure if I am doing it corectly.

Either way, RAW be praised!  I'd instantly throw the photo away if I shot it as jpeg.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 16, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> What do you think



you are right but i cant put my finger on it.  Exposure?


----------



## majestic12 (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 20, 2015)

@Jetster I love the cat, but it looks soft. Was it shot wide open? Or was it just the lens?

Either way, softness is great at times. I had a shot of one of my NF-F12s that was intentionally soft.



Octopuss said:


> This is actually one of the very first two photos I tried Lightroom with.
> What do you think? Isn't it too dark, or aren't the colours a bit off? I like the dark look, but I am not sure if I am doing it corectly.
> 
> Either way, RAW be praised!  I'd instantly throw the photo away if I shot it as jpeg.



Looks promising, but things do look a little dark. Maybe you could just make it a bit brighter. Colours look good.

Be careful with RAW. I personally find that colours can suffer when I shoot RAW (which is 100% of the time now). Some people convert to RAW and fall into the habit of relying on PS or LR to fix their mistakes when shooting. This is a dangerous mistake. RAW may offer an undo-able alternative to JPEG, but always strive for the best photo. That way you can truly look back on your JPEG days and admire the progress that you have made.

I don't know about Lightroom because I used LR for a total of 2.5 days; I use PS CS6 full-time and I absolutely love the RAW editor to pieces.



On a side note, does anyone know of a good, cheap tripod I can get? I don't need a lot of length, I just need it to be sturdy. Most of the time I'll have it set up on a table or chair anyways for photographing my rigs.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 20, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> @Jetster I love the cat, but it looks soft. Was it shot wide open? Or was it just the lens?
> 
> Either way, softness is great at times. I had a shot of one of my NF-F12s that was intentionally soft.



Yep, shot at F1.8. Its the kitchen florescent lights in the background that give it the softness.


----------



## STIG_ZA (Oct 23, 2015)

Canon 1200D, Canon 50mm f1.8 II, f4, 1/125, iso200, Sigma EF-610DG super off camera flash


----------



## suraswami (Oct 23, 2015)

STIG_ZA said:


> Canon 1200D, Canon 50mm f1.8 II, f4, 1/125, iso200, Sigma EF-610DG super off camera flash



Woo Hoo!! spotted a Pentax in the Canikon jungle!!


----------



## STIG_ZA (Oct 23, 2015)

suraswami said:


> Woo Hoo!! spotted a Pentax in the Canikon jungle!!



Lol, cool little camera with massive viewfinder. But sadly shutter speed is auto only and that part doesn't seem to work. Speed seems stuck at about 1/125


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Octopuss (Nov 10, 2015)

Damn, I though the forum would make thumbnails out of the photos. Ouch.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 10, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> Damn, I though the forum would make thumbnails out of the photos. Ouch.



Thumbnails are boring, this size pic is perfect!!


----------



## flmatter (Nov 11, 2015)

My 2 new toys


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 12, 2015)

flmatter said:


> My 2 new toys




Them two are sweet man..........But don't take em to a gun fight.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2015)

Jetster said:


>



My.... what a photogenic pussy  (hurrhurr)

Im finally getting my 6 year old compact upgraded i think. When i joined the club i had a Samsung WB500 and while it was pretty decent in the early years any half decent smartphone with sony camera hardware inside is better than my WB500. Its going to cost me about $300 but $300 is a lot for something that will get some use every so often.

I dont exactly travel that much, but on a side note earlier this year i got serious about cycling, bought a new bike which has cost almost $1500 to put together and have been slowly talked into the idea of doing extremely long distance rides - We're talking about cycling to France, Holland, Germany or even further. While it is something that i might enjoy I cant help feeling that I somehow wont get out on the bike enough or go places enough to justify spending $300 on a camera.... On the other hand if this $300 means i get 3-4 years use out of it then its kind of justifiable in that sense alone....


Anyhoo... I will mull over it some more i think. Im going to upload some pictures or videos taken with the WB500 on a rather mixed day while out on the bike doing a 50mile run.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2015)

Here are a few pics...

This trip was a recon trip to find places to fish. so i was just searching for nice parts of the river where i might spin for predatory fish such as Pike, Zander or Perch 

Quite the grainy sadly. Just my compact showing its age.


----------



## STIG_ZA (Nov 23, 2015)

Got a new lens as upgrade from the 18-55mm kit lens. The Sigma 17-50mm f2.8, great lens so far and sharp no matter what you do really.






Canon 1200D, Sigma 17-50mm f2.8(@17mm), f2.8, 1/30, iso200


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 23, 2015)

STIG_ZA said:


> Canon 1200D, Sigma 17-50mm f2.8(@17mm), f2.8, 1/30, iso200



Nice, judging by the focus, aperture is as big as a dime... surprised with the slow shutter speed based on that.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 23, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> This is actually one of the very first two photos I tried Lightroom with.
> What do you think? Isn't it too dark, or aren't the colours a bit off? I like the dark look, but I am not sure if I am doing it corectly.
> 
> Either way, RAW be praised!  I'd instantly throw the photo away if I shot it as jpeg.


Did you use a grad ND filter for this? Or did you make the sky darker after?
Personally, I really like the darkness in this; I much prefer photos to be too dark than be too bright  A little bit of dark usually suits general photos better than too much brightness.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 23, 2015)

Took these two a couple of nights ago in a massive old air raid shelter near me.
The second is just the first one cropped for a close-up, which do people prefer?


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 23, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> Did you use a grad ND filter for this? Or did you make the sky darker after?
> Personally, I really like the darkness in this; I much prefer photos to be too dark than be too bright  A little bit of dark usually suits general photos better than too much brightness.


Hah, nope! I'm a hopeless beginner. No fancy stuff.
This is how it looked unprocessed with the settings I used. I think I will try again just to see what I might come up with this time, with a TINY bit more experience with LR. I literally just randomly dragged the sliders around.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 23, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> Hah, nope! I'm a hopeless beginner. No fancy stuff.
> This is how it looked unprocessed with the settings I used. I think I will try again just to see what I might come up with this time, with a TINY bit more experience with LR. I literally just randomly dragged the sliders around.


I always reduce highlights on the clouds, like you've done  I find the adjustment brush in Adobe Camera RAW (I don't know if it's in LR) really useful as you can paint over the sections you want to change individually.

You've done a pretty good job if you didn't know much about post-processing when you edited that


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## STIG_ZA (Nov 24, 2015)

Sasqui said:


> Nice, judging by the focus, aperture is as big as a dime... surprised with the slow shutter speed based on that.



Room was pretty dark at the time though


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 24, 2015)

STIG_ZA said:


> Room was pretty dark at the time though



That would explain it


----------



## Jetster (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 24, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> Took these two a couple of nights ago in a massive old air raid shelter near me.
> The second is just the first one cropped for a close-up, which do people prefer?



I prefer the 1st for the contrast and scene setting.  But, the second one does have portrait qualities.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 24, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I prefer the 1st for the contrast and scene setting.  But, the second one does have portrait qualities.


Exactly what I'm thinking! I think I'll go with the first for portfolios for the reason you've given


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 24, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> Exactly what I'm thinking! I think I'll go with the first for portfolios for the reason you'be given



The first one has alot of character with all the effects in play there.  The second looks very much like what you would see in a pre-auction catalog.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 24, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> The first one has alot of character with all the effects in play there.  The second looks very much like what you would see in a pre-auction catalog.


That made me chuckle


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 24, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> Took these two a couple of nights ago in a massive old air raid shelter near me.
> The second is just the first one cropped for a close-up, which do people prefer?




# 1 speaks volumes
# 2 is a broken chair


in my head, on my meds


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks guys, you helped me decide which to add to my Flickr portfolio =)


----------



## STIG_ZA (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 25, 2015)

STIG_ZA said:


>


The middle one has the best lighting in my opinion =)


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 26, 2015)

Found this contest  Please vote for me and share your link here I will do the same for you 
http://a.pgtb.me/k30h19/jMkdg?w=41142623&e=108883407 Oh mine is this one


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 26, 2015)

Here is another from that shoot. I had everything right this day the light and well behaved dogs.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 26, 2015)

Ive not been on TPU much lately so here is another I did recently...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 26, 2015)

@grunt_408 

that is a gorgeous pic, and i dont just mean the lovely lady, it is a very good composition.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 26, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @grunt_408
> 
> that is a gorgeous pic, and i dont just mean the lovely lady, it is a very good composition.


Thank you  I try hard and have a passion for photography nowdays


----------



## Jetster (Nov 26, 2015)

Why shoot ISO 800 why not 100 its so bright out?


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hehe someones bin lookin at meh metadata.. Umm i do a lot of macro stuff and usually it is around 800 iso with reversed lens and tubes so I guess just a bit too lazy to change and have no noise issues at all.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 26, 2015)

grunt_408 said:


> Hehe someones bin lookin at meh metadata.. Umm i do a lot of macro stuff and usually it is around 800 iso with reversed lens and tubes so I guess just a bit too lazy to change and have no noise issues at all.



Correct, just trying to learn more. I did notice they are all ISO 800. I try to stay in manual mode


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 26, 2015)

I am in manual 90 percent of the time unless in annoying changing light conditions. I used to think it was cool to live in Manual all the time but Aperture and shutter have thier uses....


----------



## Jetster (Nov 26, 2015)

Not that I live there. I'm still grasping the relationship between all the settings so though I would ask. But it turned out great. Just the right stuff in focus


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 26, 2015)

No probs all good. The first dog pics it was on and off with the light so I went into aperture ISO being up a bit helped keep shutter speed up but also had a 2.8 aperture setting. The pic of the girl was much more consistent with the light but had an F4 lens and have to have at least 1/250th shutter when on the long end of the 200mm lens as it has no IS.  Admittedly looking at the dog pics I could have easily bought the ISO down a fair bit and still got sharp shots.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 26, 2015)

grunt_408 said:


> Ive not been on TPU much lately so here is another I did recently...


Two questions: is she single? And do you have her number?  



Jetster said:


> I did notice they are all ISO 800. I try to stay in manual mode


I almost always stay at the lowest ISO; to change exposure, aperture size and shutter speed are always my first port of call.
Eighty percent of the time I use manual for shoots at night, as the camera can really struggle to understand what you're trying achieve, but occasionally (when I need to shoot quick) I flip over to shutter priority.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 26, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> Two questions: is she single? And do you have her number?
> 
> 
> I almost always stay at the lowest ISO; to change exposure, aperture size and shutter speed are always my first port of call.
> Eighty percent of the time I use manual for shoots at night, as the camera can really struggle to understand what you're trying achieve, but occasionally (when I need to shoot quick) I flip over to shutter priority.


I used to watch my iso a lot with crop body guess i am getting lazy with the full frame

EDIT# I know a photographer that will go into auto ISO in changing light conditions in manual mode. Pick shutter Pick aperture and let the ISO do the rest


----------



## nolafotoknut (Nov 26, 2015)

A raw photo taken from across the Elb river in Hamburg


First time using a mirror photography on a subject


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 27, 2015)

Jetster said:


> -



Was this near home?


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 27, 2015)

Here is one I made today of my beautiful daughter. She is getting excited about Christmas.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 28, 2015)

Got the 7D out today for some fast moving action shots with slow shutter speed.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 28, 2015)

So how do you get fast shot with slow shutter? Steady hand?

1/30
f/8
200mm

Looks awesome


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 28, 2015)

Jetster said:


> So how do you get fast shot with slow shutter? Steady hand?


Panning! Everything apart from the vehicle is motion blurred because he moved his camera to track the subject while it moved.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 29, 2015)

Jetster said:


> So how do you get fast shot with slow shutter? Steady hand?
> 
> 1/30
> f/8
> ...


Yes what Joel said.. I panned with the car so my lens was moving along with it. That gives the awesome blur and looks much better than a very high shutter speed and "freezing" everything.


----------



## STIG_ZA (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 29, 2015)

A puppy dog 14 weeks old. Needing new home.. Helping Rescue out by making nice photos to help them find homes. With a face like this it wont be long...


----------



## nolafotoknut (Nov 29, 2015)

A few of photos of my work using Lightroom


----------



## Jetster (Nov 29, 2015)

grunt_408 said:


> Yes what Joel said.. I panned with the car so my lens was moving along with it. That gives the awesome blur and looks much better than a very high shutter speed and "freezing" everything.



I think Ill go over to the dog park and try it


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 29, 2015)

Jetster said:


> I think Ill go over to the dog park and try it


Be sure to post results


----------



## suraswami (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Jetster (Nov 30, 2015)

Okay I tried it. Its a little hard with dogs because there legs aren't going the same direction.














Some other shots


----------



## Jetster (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## suraswami (Nov 30, 2015)

Here is a pic of changing leaves, shot with my new lens at 300mm hand held!!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 30, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Okay I tried it. Its a little hard with dogs because there legs aren't going the same direction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But...you got the right effect and now it just takes a bit of practice to get (near) perfectly sharp photos  I've tried my hand at panning a few times and it is bloody hard with birds!
It's true that dogs' legs move in the opposing direction to where their bodies are moving, maybe there's some way of addressing that?



suraswami said:


> Here is a pic of changing leaves, shot with my new lens at 300mm hand held!!
> 
> View attachment 69565


Nice! What was the shutter speed?



t_ski said:


>


Where was this out of interest? Looks like somewhere in the UK, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 30, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Okay I tried it. Its a little hard with dogs because there legs aren't going the same direction.



Your comment is funny 

Anyway what was the shutter speed?  Did you do the Continuous focus in Shutter Priority mode?

I believe prime lens will be much better for this task (I might be wrong).


----------



## Jetster (Nov 30, 2015)

suraswami said:


> Your comment is funny
> 
> Anyway what was the shutter speed?  Did you do the Continuous focus in Shutter Priority mode?
> 
> I believe prime lens will be much better for this task (I might be wrong).


The first is 1/30 second 1/100.  300mm 

Next time Ill try the prime lens


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 30, 2015)

Jetster said:


> The first is 1/30 second 1/100.  300mm


If I were you, I'd up the shutter speed for subjects such as sprinting dogs. 
@suraswami had a good shout about continuous autofocus mode - might help quite a bit if you're not already using it


----------



## suraswami (Nov 30, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panning_(camera)

may be try 1/250 with continuous focus.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 1, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> Where was this out of interest? Looks like somewhere in the UK, but I could be mistaken.


Actually it's the library at Northwestern University on the Evanston, Illinois campus:

http://www.library.northwestern.edu/libraries-collections#modal-show

I took that while we were on a tour there during a college visit for my daughter.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Dec 1, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Actually it's the library at Northwestern University on the Evanston, Illinois campus:
> 
> http://www.library.northwestern.edu/libraries-collections#modal-show
> 
> I took that while we were on a tour there during a college visit for my daughter.


Why are there so many Americans yet hardly any fellow Brits on this forum?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 2, 2015)

IDK, especially since the site is based somewhere in Germany IIRC


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 2, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> Why are there so many Americans yet hardly any fellow Brits on this forum?



I am in Wales , which is on the Internet.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 2, 2015)

@Joel Charig http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-tpu-uk-clubhouse.68304/page-742

For all your needs. Yes, it's alive and kicking.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Dec 2, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I am in Wales , which is on the Internet.


So I've technically and physically been to the internet then? 



tabascosauz said:


> @Joel Charig http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-tpu-uk-clubhouse.68304/page-742
> 
> For all your needs. Yes, it's alive and kicking.


Cheers bud


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 2, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> So I've technically and physically been to the internet then?



i am in there now........hello o o o o o o o o o

(the internet, not the castle, its pissing down, it is Wales !)


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Dec 2, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> its pissing down, it is Wales !


I think you're speaking for the whole of the UK there mate!


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 5, 2015)

A bit of macro since I have not done it for a while. This is 11 shot stack. 5D2 , Helios 58mm reversed on extension tubes. ISO 400 , 1/200th a yongnuo flash with pringles tube to make it directional difused with some baking paper. Enjoy


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow @grunt_408 , that is insanely awesome shot man!!!!


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 5, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Wow @grunt_408 , that is insanely awesome shot man!!!!


Cheers  I try ... i try very hard hehe. The gear I use to get these shots blows people away. Helios lens cost me 25 bucks. reverse ring $2.50 and extension tubes $15.00. I dont own a macro lens at all I just improvise with what I have.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Dec 5, 2015)

grunt_408 said:


> A bit of macro since I have not done it for a while. This is 11 shot stack. 5D2 , Helios 58mm reversed on extension tubes. ISO 400 , 1/200th a yongnuo flash with pringles tube to make it directional difused with some baking paper. Enjoy


This is absolutely stunning! Especially when taking your DIY methodology into account!


grunt_408 said:


> The gear I use to get these shots blows people away...I dont own a macro lens at all I just improvise with what I have.


People with macro lens often don't achieve shots as good as this! Just goes to show that photography is 10% equipment and 90% skill/creativity.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 5, 2015)

Joel Charig said:


> This is absolutely stunning! Especially when taking your DIY methodology into account!
> 
> People with macro lens often don't achieve shots as good as this! Just goes to show that photography is 10% equipment and 90% skill/creativity.


*sighs* in agreement. I've got solid equipment, but without the time to work on my skills, my photos are much more "miss" than "hit"......


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 5, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> my photos are much more "miss" than "hit"......



Amen to that brother! That is my exact problem. 

30 years ago in the heart of the film SLR era I was taking amazing photography. Even had two pictures published in a outdoor magazine...........But, now its 30 years later and I have forgotten all that I knew and did back then.


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 5, 2015)

grunt_408 said:


> A bit of macro since I have not done it for a while. This is 11 shot stack. 5D2 , Helios 58mm reversed on extension tubes. ISO 400 , 1/200th a yongnuo flash with pringles tube to make it directional difused with some baking paper. Enjoy


I don't understand any of the klingon you wrote, but it's great photo.


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 8, 2015)

Ok got the macro gear out again... pretty happy with this one.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 8, 2015)

grunt_408 said:


> Ok got the macro gear out again... pretty happy with this one.



is that a real fly or your model buddy?


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 8, 2015)

suraswami said:


> is that a real fly or your model buddy?


Its real mate... early evening when the sun is still going down they settle in on the weeds and plants in and around my garden..


----------



## suraswami (Dec 8, 2015)

grunt_408 said:


> Its real mate... early evening when the sun is still going down they settle in on the weeds and plants in and around my garden..



ha ha.

but the pictures are amazing man, guess it requires lot of patience.


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 8, 2015)

suraswami said:


> ha ha.
> 
> but the pictures are amazing man, guess it requires lot of patience.


yes it does.. and you have to move in on these very ninja like or they fly away..


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 8, 2015)

grunt_408 said:


> Ok got the macro gear out again... pretty happy with this one.




i reckon he's looking at you  

post some more sky shots please, well any shots really, they are all great.


----------



## nolafotoknut (Dec 8, 2015)

grunt_408 said:


> Ok got the macro gear out again... pretty happy with this one.


Very impressive!!!


----------



## STIG_ZA (Dec 13, 2015)

by Me, on Flickr

1200D, Sigma 17-50 f2.8(@50), f8, 1/320, iso200



 
by Me, on Flickr

1200D, Sigma 17-50 f2.8(@50), f8, 1/320, iso200


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 13, 2015)

i dont just join stuff for the sake of it............i am selective..................but i just signed up to Flickr
cos of 

@grunt_408 
+
@STIG_ZA


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 13, 2015)

I need to invent a new word ........even swear words dont do it ......... 




i was stupid enough to click on the full image banner........i need a lie down now.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 13, 2015)

That is bad a$$ @grunt_408 !!!!! 

Did I see a while back where you said you were inverting your lens for the macro shots? If so, what lens are you using to invert?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks crazy on my monitor. ASUS PB278Q 27" 1440X 2560
I need to take some shots


----------



## t_ski (Dec 13, 2015)

STIG_ZA said:


> by Me, on Flickr
> 
> 1200D, Sigma 17-50 f2.8(@50), f8, 1/320, iso200
> 
> ...


I like the B&W so much better for this shot.  It's fitting to the era


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 13, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> That is bad a$$ @grunt_408 !!!!!
> 
> Did I see a while back where you said you were inverting your lens for the macro shots? If so, what lens are you using to invert?



I am using mostly a reversed helios 58mm f2. Its an old M42 mount lens. You can pick them up for cheap on egay try to get the one with 9 aperture blades as it will give you nicer bokeh mines only got 6 but still is ok.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 14, 2015)

STIG_ZA said:


> by Me, on Flickr
> 
> 1200D, Sigma 17-50 f2.8(@50), f8, 1/320, iso200
> 
> ...



Its great to see these coal engines still in service!!


----------



## suraswami (Dec 14, 2015)

grunt_408 said:


>



Holy Cow!! you scared the crap out of me


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 18, 2015)

beautious

there we are, i tried my hardest, my very hardest to make a word to describe your art.

WORD OF WARNING  to the unititiated......dont do the big pic banner clicky thing at the top of the pic if you are frail of heart........ ...........i went  aaaaaaaaaaaaaargh !


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 22, 2015)

Australian Native Bee... Blue Banded Bee


----------



## Jetster (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## suraswami (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## suraswami (Dec 26, 2015)

Bought a Pentax FA 28-80 F3.5-4.7 lens from KEH for $1.49 a while ago.  The zoom and focus was stuck.  2 evenings ago, got really bored and ripped open the lens and put it back together, voila the lens is back in business, well sort of.  Zoom still doesn't work (I might have missed some step), its stuck at 50mm at F4.5.  But auto focus works fine.  Pics seems to be very sharp.  Here is a sample.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 26, 2015)

I scored on a Nikon D3100 used on e bay with the kit lens battery and charger for $200.   4135 shutter count in perfect condition x mas present for my kid who signed up for photography classes


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Jetster (Dec 29, 2015)

New toy. Now just need to learn how to use it


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

Need to get some ND filters for my 450D(XSi)  (currently have my Canon AE-1 w/ 28mm & 50mm FL lenses, then my XSi(450D) w/ Thrifty 50mm f/1.8, 18-55mm f/4.5, & a 28-90mm f/4.0 in my arsenal).


----------



## suraswami (Dec 30, 2015)

suraswami said:


> Bought a Pentax FA 28-80 F3.5-4.7 lens from KEH for $1.49 a while ago.  The zoom and focus was stuck.  2 evenings ago, got really bored and ripped open the lens and put it back together, voila the lens is back in business, well sort of.  Zoom still doesn't work (I might have missed some step), its stuck at 50mm at F4.5.  But auto focus works fine.  Pics seems to be very sharp.  Here is a sample.
> 
> View attachment 70404



Front focus ring again fell off lol!!  no time to fix it. But scored $250 Tamron 28-300 for $35, so going to use that for a while.


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 30, 2015)

DarthBaggins said:


> Need to get some ND filters for my 450D(XSi)  (currently have my Canon AE-1 w/ 28mm & 50mm FL lenses, then my XSi(450D) w/ Thrifty 50mm f/1.8, 18-55mm f/4.5, & a 28-90mm f/4.0 in my arsenal).



I need mmm ok hang on I want a filter for my samyang 14mm I have the holder just need to save up for the filter they are expensive and stupid big.. But I want a 10 stop ND anything less would just be stupid


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 30, 2015)

suraswami said:


> Front focus ring again fell off lol!!  no time to fix it. But scored $250 Tamron 28-300 for $35, so going to use that for a while.



Sounds like it ain't a perfect lens (but that deal tho!) but seems to have good bokeh so looking forward to the shots you get out of it!

Just when I thought that I would finally hit the streets (and my new carry-on workstation) with the cam after being separated from it for more than 3 months, I can't even get my hands on it because I'm absolutely swamped with exam studying.  Hopefully I'll get in some creative shots around the house.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 30, 2015)

grunt_408 said:


> I need mmm ok hang on I want a filter for my samyang 14mm I have the holder just need to save up for the filter they are expensive and stupid big.. But I want a 10 stop ND anything less would just be stupid



That's about what I want 7-10 step ND's but yeah they are far from inexpensive lol.  It would cost me less to get a L-Glass


----------



## suraswami (Dec 30, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Sounds like it ain't a perfect lens (but that deal tho!) but seems to have good bokeh so looking forward to the shots you get out of it!
> 
> Just when I thought that I would finally hit the streets (and my new carry-on workstation) with the cam after being separated from it for more than 3 months, I can't even get my hands on it because I'm absolutely swamped with exam studying.  Hopefully I'll get in some creative shots around the house.



Here you go same flower (2 days later still didn't bloom lol) around 1 hr later in the day with the new 28-300 lens





Lens seems to be pretty sharp with good contrast.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 30, 2015)

anybody would like a starter dSLR let me know.
Pentax K2000 + 18-55 kit lens.  Will add 50-200 mm lens as a bundle deal.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 30, 2015)

I need to upgrade after using a 50D for 3mo's lol


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 31, 2015)

DarthBaggins said:


> I need to upgrade after using a 50D for 3mo's lol


I started with 700D within a couple months it was sold to make way for a 7D. I didnt think I was going to get as hooked on photography as I did haha. Now Ive got 2 bodies the 7D and a 5D2..

Happy new year this is my first image of 2016. Comprised of around 13 images stacked in photoshop.
A Wasp.. Not sure what kind. Oh and this was at night and I placed a green bit of paper in behind it as photoshop seems to not like playing with black backgrounds for some reason.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 31, 2015)

I'd love to have a 5D mk2 but I need to wait till I can find a body for a steal since the XSi won't resell for very much


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 31, 2015)

Went outside.. Wasp still sleeping. Another pic. Blue background this time. 1 shot.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 31, 2015)

Bird watching @ 300mm (Tamron 28-300mm), not the best lighting but it managed to lock focus on the birds that were so restless!!


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 12, 2016)

Updated my photography website... http://craigloechel.space Have a look and gimmie some feedback


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2016)

grunt_408 said:


> Updated my photography website... http://craigloechel.space Have a look and gimmie some feedback




No matter what the subject is you manage to nail it............come on man......take MORE pics..


----------



## suraswami (Jan 12, 2016)

grunt_408 said:


> Updated my photography website... http://craigloechel.space Have a look and gimmie some feedback



Sorry sir.  Couldn't find any word in dictionary better than 'plain awesome'!!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 12, 2016)

suraswami said:


> Sorry sir.  Couldn't find any word in dictionary better than 'plain awesome'!!




I have to concur on that one. 

Simply amazing @grunt_408


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2016)

Morning, high tide,  my back yard.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 16, 2016)

suraswami said:


> Sorry sir.  Couldn't find any word in dictionary better than 'plain awesome'!!


 Omg thanks everyone for your kind comments  I have been buried knee deep in re designing the website I think the site itself now is a major improvement I have just finished ftp. So relieved thats finished now I can start to make some more images  if you wanna see it now here is the linky ... http://craigloechel.space


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 16, 2016)

@grunt_408 

what time of day did you take this remarkable shot?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 16, 2016)

i would guess sometime after dark  the Stars in the sky background are a kind of giveaway
Great pic tho


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 16, 2016)

Twilight i suspect, not "after dark"

The foreground lighting seems natural.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 16, 2016)

Think I join in.  Still rocking a D90.

Some old pics from an air show in California I took for my first try taking pics of aircraft.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 17, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @grunt_408
> 
> what time of day did you take this remarkable shot?


This was night time. an almost half moon from behind lit the 30 second exposure just nice.


----------



## nolafotoknut (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## suraswami (Jan 17, 2016)

nolafotoknut said:


> View attachment 71130



nice.  Make that a 5+ sec exposure and the water flow will be creamy!!


----------



## suraswami (Jan 18, 2016)

did a 2 sec exposure when I was experimenting when I first got my new camera, may be more exposure time would have been better.


----------



## STIG_ZA (Jan 18, 2016)

Got this by chance while setting up the camera

1200D, sigma 17-50mm, 15second exposure, f8, iso100......sadly flickr messed up the sky a bit during upload/conversion.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 18, 2016)

incredible shot
people try a lifetime for such a shot and never achieve it


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 21, 2016)

Did some photos for my local Dog Rescue yesterday.. Still heaps to edit but this is the first puppy I did and first photo I have edited so far out of them.


----------



## STIG_ZA (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 25, 2016)

Not posted any pics here YET ............... (later)
bought a S/h Camcorder to record my fathers twilight years ( he is 87 and in poor health )
tried the still photo function over the last week or so

Here is a couple of them















the Moon with Jupiter in the top left






Jupiter from my back garden
Sony DCR SR77  on Tripod max zoom

am looking to invest in a proper Dslr camera and lens system soon


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 28, 2016)

Need to upload my Moon Shot from a month ago (or longer)


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 3, 2016)

New ( to me ) Camera acquired and Delivered today
Canon EOS 400D
came with 55mm to 250mm Telephoto lens
going to have to play and learn (adapt to it ) its Functions

bit of a change from a Olympus Om30


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 3, 2016)

Im looking forward to seeing some Dorset knob shots.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 3, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Im looking forward to seeing some Dorset knob shots.


----------



## Ithanul (Feb 3, 2016)

Got my first prime lens, 35mm f/1.8G.

Pic of my old kitty cat.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 6, 2016)

visited our friends and they have these birds inside the cage, with bounce flash turned out pretty well.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 8, 2016)

Got my Reverse Mount adapter ring for my camera, amazing to shoot macro with this than using extension tubes.  Sample (need to learn more to get better at it).


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hmm, @suraswami , I have been debating on either the reverse adapter or the extension tubes. I'm not sure which way to go to be honest. 

Why do you say "amazing to shoot macro with this than using extension tubes." ????


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 8, 2016)

stinger , this image was made with a reversed lens and extension tubes.
suraswami get a spare end cap and drill a small hole in it slightly bigger than the aperture you are using. This will greatly reduce the lens flare coming from the non coated rear element. Use it for a lens hood. You know what i mean?


----------



## suraswami (Feb 8, 2016)

grunt_408 said:


> stinger , this image was made with a reversed lens and extension tubes.
> suraswami get a spare end cap and drill a small hole in it slightly bigger than the aperture you are using. This will greatly reduce the lens flare coming from the non coated rear element. Use it for a lens hood. You know what i mean?



ah ok, thanks.  No wonder I was seeing lot of extra light when I trying to take a picture of a flower with table lamp pointed at it.  Don't have extra lens rear cap, but will try to make a black paper hood for it.

But this takes lot of time.  Spent about 3 hours learning how this whole thing works.  Was also chasing an Ant, thru this, the small tiny ant looks big!!  Couldn't get a good shot.  Planning to sprinkle some food and wait for the ants to come, then try to take the pictures 

stinger608 - with extension tube, the view gets very dark and you need lot of light on the subject (may be I haven't tried too much).  But with reverse ring, especially if you have a lens with has manual aperture control the view is much brighter and subject is more magnified.  I tried this with a 35-70 with macro capability lens which has F3.5 to 4.5 and has the capability to adjust aperture manually.  So I kept the lens at 35 and F3.5.  Planning to use the 18-55 but have to tape the aperture level at the bottom of the lens.

Now that I lost 3 hrs over the weekend and need to catch up with those lol.


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 10, 2016)

suraswami said:


> ah ok, thanks.  No wonder I was seeing lot of extra light when I trying to take a picture of a flower with table lamp pointed at it.  Don't have extra lens rear cap, but will try to make a black paper hood for it.
> 
> But this takes lot of time.  Spent about 3 hours learning how this whole thing works.  Was also chasing an Ant, thru this, the small tiny ant looks big!!  Couldn't get a good shot.  Planning to sprinkle some food and wait for the ants to come, then try to take the pictures
> 
> ...


You will notice hazy images this is from light hitting the element.. home made lens hood will address this problem


----------



## suraswami (Feb 15, 2016)

Got bored!!


----------



## Jetster (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 20, 2016)

Went to my local shelter today to photograph some animals for rescue....


----------



## Jetster (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Octopuss (Feb 23, 2016)

EOS 80D ordered.
Drooling over the 100-400mm II right now. Must resist before summer...


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 24, 2016)

More dog photos


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 24, 2016)

Sorry to double post but ive got a question... I wanna see who shoots with what... I shoot with canon what do you shoot with? If i knew how to add a poll i would perhaps a mod can help me


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 24, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> EOS 80D ordered.
> Drooling over the 100-400mm II right now. Must resist before summer...


Ive used the 100-400mm L mkii and it is a very nice bit of kit


----------



## Jetster (Feb 24, 2016)

Nikon D3200
I have a 35mm 1.8 AF S
40mm macro AF S
55-300 AF VR
And the kit lens


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't think you can add a poll to the middle of a thread you didn't start. 

I use a Nikon D5100
18-55 AF-S
55-300 AF-S
35mm AF-S


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 24, 2016)

grunt_408 said:


> I wanna see who shoots with what... I shoot with canon what do you shoot with? If i knew how to add a poll i would perhaps a mod can help me



Pm @W1zzard   and see if he will add a poll to 1st post

ps i would also like the tech info behind each pic ( included in post )


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 24, 2016)

all the pictures i have shown were taken using a Galaxy S4 which has got a 13 megapixel sensor.

As soon as my son starts talking to me again i will attempt renegotiations as to my use of his Canon 60 D


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 24, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i will attempt renegotiations



Router QOS bandwidth throttling  might subtly help ( allow him 1mb connection as a start )


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 24, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Router QOS bandwidth throttling  might subtly help ( allow him 1mb connection as a start )




fat chance....he can run rings round me. 

Commenting on his new hairstyle hasnt helped my chances.......


----------



## t_ski (Feb 24, 2016)

grunt_408 said:


> Sorry to double post but ive got a question... I wanna see who shoots with what... I shoot with canon what do you shoot with? If i knew how to add a poll i would perhaps a mod can help me


I have a Panasonic DMC-G5 with a 14-42, a 45-200 and a 100-300


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ive got canon 5d mkii , canon 7d , 70 200 2.8L , 70 200 f4 L , Samyang 14mm , 50mm 1.8 , Tamron 90mm 2.8 macro , and an old helios 58mm that i use reversed for extreme macro.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 25, 2016)

In the Canikon jungle I am probably one of the lone warriors supporting Pentax and I love the picture quality from these cameras.

Cameras: Pentax K50, K-r and K2000
Lens collection:
Pentax Zooms: 18-55 WR and 50-200 WR (both wonderful Weather Sealed, paired with the K50 I didn't care about pouring rain in Seattle and still shooting under the rain), 55-300 ED (non WR), Regular 18-55 and 50-200, F 35-70 and my beloved $2 lens FA 28-80 which I repaired and got it stuck at 45mm, F4.5 lol.
Tamron 28-300 XR Di AF (Full frame compatible)
Sears Auto F2.8 135mm Manual Lens
*And my beloved pan cake lens Pentax DA XS 40mm F2.8 prime lens*

And oh forgot to mention my $2 Pentax AF 500FTZ - awesome TTL flash.

Waiting for the K-1 full frame to go down in price and probably will jump on it next year.  Already have few lenses that are FF compatible.

Here is the picture taken with the $2 lens + $2 flash and $70 K-r body


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 25, 2016)

suraswami said:


> In the Canikon jungle I am probably one of the lone warriors supporting Pentax



I have a Pentax x90 , if the K1 was out when i moved from bridge camera to dslr i would have stayed with them.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 25, 2016)

Love the Pentax. When I was in the service, I insisted on buying a camera for my Dad, and he asked for the K1000, which was still working just fine when he passed a few years ago. My sister has it now, not sure if she's using it.... need to check on that heheh. They're an excellent camera choice.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 25, 2016)

Thing about Pentax is the lenses are expensive. Been wanting a Macro lens for my K100D for ever lol.


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 25, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Thing about Pentax is the lenses are expensive


Hehe Photography is expensive... L lenses carry a big price tag too


----------



## AsRock (Feb 25, 2016)

grunt_408 said:


> Hehe Photography is expensive... L lenses carry a big price tag too



For sure but Pentax ones are generally more expensive, in fact i would of had a macro lens now if i actually went Nikon.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 25, 2016)

AsRock said:


> For sure but Pentax ones are generally more expensive, in fact i would of had a macro lens now if i actually went Nikon.


Check on KEH and PentaxForums, I always get used Pentax lens and have worked out fine.  I find Pentax lens are cheaper than Canikon ones.

If you are trying out Macro, buy a reverse ring and you can use any cheap manual lens with the matching thread, the manual lens can be got for as cheap as $5 on KEH or forums.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Jetster (Feb 26, 2016)

Kind of interesting

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sony-surpassed-canon-and-nikon-in-the-german-full-frame-market/


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 26, 2016)

AsRock said:


> in fact i would of had a macro lens now if i actually went Nikon.


My extreme macro kit consists of a helios 58mm m42 mount lens ive got a 52mm reverse ring that screws into the filter thread and then can mount to the body of the camera. I then have some cheap extension tubes to get more magnification. My setup is very low cost and goes past 1:1 magnification. It is a little difficult to use but you can get results just as good as people get with proper macro lenses. In saying this my dream lens would be the canon Mpe- 65mm , no other company makes a macro lens as capable as this one.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 26, 2016)

Finally got time to take a shot of the moon, not as good as the gurus here but worth a try.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 26, 2016)

suraswami said:


> Finally got time to take a shot of the moon, not as good as the gurus here but worth a try.
> 
> View attachment 72421




that is an excellent pic.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 26, 2016)

Not the best image but  @suraswami
I see your one Moon and raise you by 2 more 
Jupiter and 3 of the Galilean moons

Picture taken with Canon 400D  on a 55mm to 250mm zoom +2x converter
30s shutter delay  hence the slight streeking due to those damm moons and jupiter moving 




taken on the 17 feb 22:57 from my back garden


----------



## Seba_82 (Feb 26, 2016)

Great Pic!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 26, 2016)

I think it is a fantastic picture,  better than i could achieve.

 I was chuffed to bits when @dorsetknob sent it to me the night he took it.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 26, 2016)

I didn't even notice you can read my phone number on his tag in the last pick. I blurred it out


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 27, 2016)

How in the world did this thread on photography, and sharing turn into name calling, and schoolyard taunts? What the hell? Both of you just ignore each other, and move on. 

And honestly, if there's nothing constructive in a criticism, then it might be best just to not say it. 

Nice pic, Dorset. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 28, 2016)

This image is not technically perfect but here is a high 5 to all of my fello photographers, and remember we all are learning and are at different levels. That is what makes photography so great. You took the photo, no one else has that exact same photograph.


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 28, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Canon 400D on a 55mm to 250mm zoom +2x converter



Is it a canon 2x converter?


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 28, 2016)

grunt_408 said:


> Is it a canon 2x converter?



not a genuine canon teleconverter
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170856862267?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 28, 2016)

This was from a while ago, before I moved, when I lived next to a large provincial park. I just paid a visit to PS and fixed it up a bit. OG on top.










But I also feel that taking away some of the leaf's shine took away some of the leaf's focus as well, so i'm not sure anymore which one I like better...


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 28, 2016)

Have you found shadows and highlights in the image menu? Its awesome sauce


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 28, 2016)

grunt_408 said:


> Have you found shadows and highlights in the image menu? Its awesome sauce



Not sure where to find it. I know that I can use it and a whole bunch of other tweaks in RAW editor mode, but this was a relatively old image for which I no longer have the .nef

EDIT: found it


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 29, 2016)

went on a trip on my new bike! yes i got a bike  2 months ago 



sadly just my buddy's gf.





now this is my Girl... Heh.. im lonely :'(



 
Who knew a sports bike would be great off road too! That is if you like continuous drifting in all turns!


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 29, 2016)

de.das.dude said:


> yes i got a bike


The man has a bike  nice mate


Have not done macro for a while so today I got out the 7d and my reversed 58mm setup..


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 29, 2016)

you can even see the divisions in its eye :O


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 29, 2016)

de.das.dude said:


> you can even see the divisions in its eye :O


Yeah pretty cool hey , Ive got an old 28mm that i am going to get a reverse ring for. That i should be able to fill the frame with the eye


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 1, 2016)

@grunt_408 , how does that work out looking through the view finder with the reverse ring???? 

I got one ordered for my stock 18-55 Canon lens and just wondering how that is going to work looking through the view finder.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 1, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> @grunt_408 , how does that work out looking through the view finder with the reverse ring????
> 
> I got one ordered for my stock 18-55 Canon lens and just wondering how that is going to work looking through the view finder.



At first it might be 'Holy Cow' 

Does the lens you plan to use have the manual aperture control or else u have to tape that lever to keep the lens wide open.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 1, 2016)

suraswami said:


> Does the lens you plan to use have the manual aperture control or else u have to tape that lever to keep the lens wide open.




Oh yea, good thinking man!!!!! I don't think it does have the manual aperture control. Being the "kit" lens I don't believe it does.


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 1, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> @grunt_408 , how does that work out looking through the view finder with the reverse ring????


It takes some getting used to. The more extension tubes you add the harder it does get to see things. Obviously you move in and out to focus. A lot of bugs are easier to do at night anyway as they tend to not be so oblidged to fly away on you. And at night i just put a worklight on my subject so i can see. My lens is an old manual aperture one which is best for this kind of thing as it saves having to set manually ( Canon ) or use the lever ( Nikon) Dont ask me about other brands lol. hope this helps

EDIT:


stinger608 said:


> I got one ordered for my stock 18-55 Canon lens



Your kit lens will be just fine for this at the wider end it will be super hard to use as it is the opposite of wide when reversed.. On Canon to manualy set the aperture you put the lens on normally and then set the aperutre to say f8 or f11 i would go f8 while you are getting used to using it. then hold the depth of field preview button in and dismount the lens while holding the dof button.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 1, 2016)

Awesome, thanks for the info @grunt_408


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 1, 2016)

Mmmmm nom nom nom


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 2, 2016)

Taken with 7D and 58mm reversed on tubes  , Yongnuo flash with DIY diffuser. 5 image stack handheld


----------



## suraswami (Mar 2, 2016)

grunt_408 said:


> Taken with 7D and 58mm reversed on tubes  , Yongnuo flash with DIY diffuser. 5 image stack handheld



holy cow!! this is sick!!


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 2, 2016)

grunt_408 said:


> Taken with 7D and 58mm reversed on tubes  , Yongnuo flash with DIY diffuser. 5 image stack handheld


Much rape, R.I.P. fly


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 2, 2016)

suraswami said:


> holy cow!! this is sick!!



Nope, @grunt_408 is showing bug porn..........


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 2, 2016)

Haha how bout this one then not so much gore.....


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 2, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Nope, @grunt_408 is showing bug porn..........


It does actually look like the fly is being raped, so yes, I think it's technically some messed up porn


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2016)

pretty sure its a crime to snap pics of a spider performing oral sex on a fly.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 2, 2016)

Black Fly's matter


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 2, 2016)

Mussels said:


> pretty sure its a crime to snap pics of a spider performing oral sex on a fly.


Sig worthy!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 2, 2016)

grunt_408 said:


> Haha how bout this one then not so much gore.....



Good.......i never liked that fly.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 3, 2016)

grunt_408 said:


> Haha how bout this one then not so much gore.....



you found your enemy for your model fly, dang you need to find another hot model!!


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 3, 2016)

suraswami said:


> you found your enemy for your model fly, dang you need to find another hot model!!


I has no shortage of models.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 3, 2016)

It still isn't giving me email notifications for some reason?

and now with the new format I don't know how to upload my photo's from flickr onto here.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 3, 2016)

@grunt_408, you just lust after insects/bugs, don't you? 
On a serious note, you do some kickass macro photography


----------



## flmatter (Mar 3, 2016)

Guess it is time to break out my old workhorse D70.....    Iditarod starts Saturday may have to take a walk downtown and contribute some shots


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 3, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> @grunt_408, you just lust after insects/bugs, don't you?
> On a serious note, you do some kickass macro photography


I just love photography , i especially enjoy the challenge of macro though


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 3, 2016)

14-366-2 by garyinhere, on Flickr



14-366-4 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 3, 2016)

Awesome! Good to see you back in here posting


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 3, 2016)

I took this one on a higher crane in a construction site near my uni halls; it's the highest viewpoint in the area 
First time using my ultra wide lens, taken at 12mm, f/7.1, 10 secs, and ISO 100.


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 4, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> I took this one on a higher crane in a construction site near my uni halls; it's the highest viewpoint in the area
> First time using my ultra wide lens, taken at 12mm, f/7.1, 10 secs, and ISO 100.




Wow what a view!!


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 4, 2016)

Here be it another fly from my garden


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2016)

that's as unbelievable as tits on a bull


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 4, 2016)

grunt_408 said:


> Wow what a view!!


I've just got to try and sneak on site in daylight without being spotted for a better one! 
Early morning would be best, before workers arrive...but oh how I hate mornings


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 5, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> how I hate mornings


Me too!! hahaha


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 5, 2016)

grunt_408 said:


> Me too!! hahaha



I don't hate mornings other than...........Wait for it...............Monday mornings.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 5, 2016)

I am so bad, I currently struggle to get up at 11am and miss lectures because of it


----------



## flmatter (Mar 5, 2016)

Kicked off today


----------



## flmatter (Mar 5, 2016)

Here is one of the dogs running and followed up by our cat.   I should have brought more lens's with me or at least my 24-120 for a little better zoom.


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 8, 2016)

I bought an external flash and my quality of life instantly increased tenfold (despite not knowing how to properly position it yet).
Also bought a lens. When my wife saw it, she said "Are you shitting me??"  It's pretty huge.


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 8, 2016)

I have lens envy  Curious why this and not the Tamron?


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 8, 2016)

The Tamron is crap. I looked at some reviews and comparison photos and it's just bad. I'm sure it's fine for lots of people but I want my money's worth.

But really, for $1150 this was a damn good purchase. I originally kept drooling over the Canon 100-400 II, but ultimately decided I really needed the longer one (and it's still not long enough for birds).


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 8, 2016)

wow.. nice lens.. way outta my league, but nice!!


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 8, 2016)

When you look how much say a 600mm prime from Canon cost, it's pretty damn cheap  But then again, Canon prime L lenses are completely different league.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 8, 2016)

600mm fixed lens? Are you sure? That would sure be hard to keep the subject in the frame


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 8, 2016)

We're talking wildlife or bird photography here


----------



## Jetster (Mar 8, 2016)

I didn't think you would be shooting portraits with it 

Just never heard of a 600mm that wasn't a zoom. I have trouble keeping a bird in the frame with a 300. I guess so though. Crazy expensive


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 8, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EF_lens_mount#Prime


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 8, 2016)

That lens is 150mm-600mm, so isn't it a zoom?


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 8, 2016)

It is a zoom. I don't understand the question.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 8, 2016)

When @Jetster said:


Jetster said:


> 600mm fixed lens? Are you sure? That would sure be hard to keep the subject in the frame


I got lost!


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 8, 2016)

the humble Daffy




cannon 400d 18 - 55mm


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 8, 2016)

There be Bluebells  all over my garden





and Purple flowers in the hedge





Purple something in a neglected hanging basket




and pink blossom on a tree in our garden





cannon 400d 18 - 55mm lens


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 8, 2016)

@dorsetknob

1. Muscari  (grape hyacinth)
2. Periwinkle
3. Primula
4. Cherry  (probably....EDIT, almost certainly                                           )


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 8, 2016)

Local Land mark Industrial architecture





and Scenic Shot of a passing hailstorm cloud





cannon 400d 18 - 55mm lens


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 8, 2016)

2-366 by garyinhere, on Flickr




224-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr




177-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## suraswami (Mar 9, 2016)

garyinhere said:


> 2-366 by garyinhere, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3rd photo - infrared?


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 9, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> The Tamron is crap. I looked at some reviews and comparison photos and it's just bad. I'm sure it's fine for lots of people but I want my money's worth.
> 
> But really, for $1150 this was a damn good purchase. I originally kept drooling over the Canon 100-400 II, but ultimately decided I really needed the longer one (and it's still not long enough for birds).



The tamron 150 600mm is actually a great lens. I know the old sigma 500 was a very soft focusing lens at 500 hope your new one is good



Octopuss said:


> When you look how much say a 600mm prime from Canon cost, it's pretty damn cheap  But then again, Canon prime L lenses are completely different league.



Ive got the 70 200 L and love it , I have used a 400mm 2.8 L (The prime) and it was absolutely amazing


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 9, 2016)

suraswami said:


> 3rd photo - infrared?


Yes sir... I had a camera converted through lifepixel.com.... I highly recommend them


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 9, 2016)

Here's two of my more popular IR's



95-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr




166-365 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 10, 2016)

Girlfriends hdd went out in her laptop. Probably should have checked if it was still in warranty first. Anyone want to try and recover data?


----------



## suraswami (Mar 10, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Girlfriends hdd went out in her laptop. Probably should have checked if it was still in warranty first. Anyone want to try and recover data?



WTH did she do? looks like she got mad and shot it!!

wait looks like rhymes with your name and your avatar


----------



## suraswami (Mar 10, 2016)

some silly photos


----------



## suraswami (Mar 10, 2016)

garyinhere said:


> Here's two of my more popular IR's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't have that much money to convert a camera but will a IR720 Infrared Filter work good enough?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 10, 2016)

suraswami said:


> WTH did she do? looks like she got mad and shot it!!
> 
> wait looks like rhymes with your name and your avatar


I shot it LOL


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 10, 2016)

If you're a canon fan, Woot is running a deal on the T5 with lenses...


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 10, 2016)

I swear this is the last lens I buy. Wait, I said that when I bought the telephoto one... Shit.
Time to shoot some bugs.

First impressions: build quality - awesome. Noise from the autofocus and stabilization: little Boeing taking off somewhere inside.
Expected bang for the buck: unmeasurably high.


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 10, 2016)

Damn lens!! What the hell is growing in our garden??! Aliens!!


----------



## suraswami (Mar 10, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> Damn lens!! What the hell is growing in our garden??! Aliens!!



Nice.


----------



## Sleepless (Mar 11, 2016)

Went a little abstract on this one. 50mm prime and some split toning.



Snow Day by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 11, 2016)

suraswami said:


> don't have that much money to convert a camera but will a IR720 Infrared Filter work good enough?


It sure will.... You have to compose the shot first, then get manual focus, then estimate the length of the exposure because once you put the filter on it will make the viewfinder all black... it all takes some guesswork, but it will work.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 11, 2016)

Little Miss Muffet sat on a tuffet eating her curds any whey
When along came a





cannon 400d 18 - 55mm lens


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 12, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Little Miss Muffet sat on a tuffet eating her curds any whey
> When along came a



Spider that sat down beside her and said..........Whats in the bowl Biatch.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 12, 2016)

This is all i have eaten today 





Yeh i made it
"and i did share it " 
Its my Birthday Cake

cannon 400d 18 - 55mm lens    and 8000+ calories


----------



## flmatter (Mar 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday!!!   Cake looks good.  

As long as you did not make it in your birthday suit.....


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ive been off the grid a couple days. I have borrowed my friends Canon MP-E65mm macro lens. It is amazing to say the least here is a pic done at 5x life size..


----------



## Jetster (Mar 17, 2016)

You sure have a lot of insects around. You live in the Amazon?


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 17, 2016)

Jetster said:


> You sure have a lot of insects around. You live in the Amazon?



Australia , if you look around at night you will be surprised at what you will find


----------



## suraswami (Mar 17, 2016)

Correction 


Jetster said:


> You sure have a lot of 'model' insects around. You live in the Amazon?


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 17, 2016)

suraswami said:


> Correction


I still do not understand


----------



## flmatter (Mar 17, 2016)

He corrected Jesters original post to have model inserted. Meaning you have model insects to photograph, because all your insect photos are amazing. And they are that last one of the fly was awesome, all the details of its eyes are perfect


----------



## Jetster (Mar 17, 2016)

Still amazing stuff. I need to take some pics


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 18, 2016)

DSC03310 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 18, 2016)

DSC03126 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## garyinhere (Mar 19, 2016)

DSC03206 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 20, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

that is a fantastic picture.


----------



## burtram (Mar 20, 2016)

I haven't posted in a while (busy with life stuffs), but have been greatly enjoying the activity here. So, here's something from last friday. Taken with my phone, and some photoshop to adjust colors.

View of Downtown LA from one of our clients pool deck.


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 20, 2016)

burtram said:


> I haven't posted in a while (busy with life stuffs), but have been greatly enjoying the activity here. So, here's something from last friday. Taken with my phone, and some photoshop to adjust colors.
> 
> View of Downtown LA from one of our clients pool deck.


What a view!!!

Here is a big rock... Actually called Morgans Lookout. You can climb to the top and see for miles. Apparently a now extinct volcano


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 25, 2016)

Nik Collection is now free to all 

https://www.google.com/nikcollection/


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 25, 2016)

83-366 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 30, 2016)

I think next doors' cat dug up some our hyacinths so we only have one this year.


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## burtram (Apr 3, 2016)

I apologize in advance for the downer post, but it helps talking about it.

I lost my best friend yesterday to heart disease and a lung tumor. He would have been 5 next month.
He was rescued from an abandoned car's wheel well, along with 4 sisters and a brother. I have two of his sisters while my sister has the other two, and our neighbor adopted his brother, when her husband passed away. House is a lot quieter without him, he was the talkative one and always getting in the way when I'm doing stuff at my computer. Rest in peace Pluto.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 4, 2016)

burtram said:


> I apologize in advance for the downer post, but it helps talking about it.
> 
> I lost my best friend yesterday to heart disease and a lung tumor. He would have been 5 next month.
> He was rescued from an abandoned car's wheel well, along with 4 sisters and a brother. I have two of his sisters while my sister has the other two, and our neighbor adopted his brother, when her husband passed away. House is a lot quieter without him, he was the talkative one and always getting in the way when I'm doing stuff at my computer. Rest in peace Pluto.


Sorry for your loss


----------



## Octopuss (Apr 4, 2016)

burtram said:


> I apologize in advance for the downer post, but it helps talking about it.
> 
> I lost my best friend yesterday to heart disease and a lung tumor. He would have been 5 next month.
> He was rescued from an abandoned car's wheel well, along with 4 sisters and a brother. I have two of his sisters while my sister has the other two, and our neighbor adopted his brother, when her husband passed away. House is a lot quieter without him, he was the talkative one and always getting in the way when I'm doing stuff at my computer. Rest in peace Pluto.


Quickly, get a new cat! I mean it. It's the best cure.
I know what I'm talking about. We lost our awesome big orange cat to FeLV when he wasn't even 3 years old. He was special, and my wife loved him very much. He was also the other cat we got shortly after getting together.









Sometimes, a replacement finds you anyway. Not one month after we lost the orange one, a small white/orange kitten magically appeared by the door.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 4, 2016)

i need a camera


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 5, 2016)

Lonesome Blues by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 11, 2016)

85-366 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## burtram (Apr 12, 2016)

Feels like it's been quite a while since I've done anything with my camera. Found some shots I never pulled off the SD card:

I made this one look sorta vintage for my facebook header


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Octopuss (Apr 14, 2016)

Looks like U.K. Is it?


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 14, 2016)

Its Wales in the UK its Caps Home Village
A local Village for local People
They occasionally have non locals Stay there
Last home Occupied by non welsh was a holiday cottage pictured above
and the bottom pic has a rainbow indicating somewhere an Irish Leprechaun is on holiday


edit
The original castle was established by 1116 as the castle of Robert Courtemain, who is recorded to have entrusted its care to the Welshman Bleddyn ap Cedifor. The castle also was the meeting place of Henry II of England with Rhys ap Gruffudd in 1171-1172, where they agreed a treaty of peace. When Henry II of England died in 1189 the castle along with St Clears and Llansteffan were seized by Rhys ap Gruffudd of Deheubarth in 1189, Laugharne Castle may have been burnt down at this time.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 14, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Almost totally factually correct
apart from:

Its not my home village
Its not a village..it is a Township, with its own form of historic government
Usually it is full of non locals
Leprachauns are only allowed if they are playing us in rugby


You might like this


----------



## Sleepless (Apr 17, 2016)

Went to the coast yesterday and took a few photos around sunset. It was a bit cloudy but it made for soft shadows and good reflections.




370Z by Matt




370Z by Matt


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 18, 2016)

Narcissus


----------



## Jetster (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## grunt_408 (May 4, 2016)




----------



## grunt_408 (May 6, 2016)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 7, 2016)

Poor little bugger looks a bit bedraggled



 



Spoiler: Im sure its ok though












Spoiler: Its all home made


----------



## dorsetknob (May 7, 2016)

i reconise that species   its the welsh Dodo^^^^^^


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 7, 2016)

Heres a dodo dude.


----------



## garyinhere (May 8, 2016)

128-366 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## grunt_408 (May 9, 2016)

garyinhere said:


> 128-366 by garyinhere, on Flickr


Hey bud , are you using a filter or a dedicated camera? Your workflow? How do you reduce the white balance? Then i am guessing channel swapping


----------



## grunt_408 (May 10, 2016)

A Bee


----------



## flmatter (May 15, 2016)

So this young moose came wandering thru our neighbor hood about an hour ago....  gotta love living in Alaska, never know what you will see wandering around town.


----------



## Octopuss (May 15, 2016)

flmatter said:


> So this young moose came wandering thru our neighbor hood about an hour ago....  gotta love living in Alaska, never know what you will see wandering around town.
> View attachment 74584


----------



## Jetster (May 17, 2016)




----------



## stinger608 (May 17, 2016)

Now that is a serious macro shot @Jetster !!! Frigging awesome man!


----------



## grunt_408 (May 17, 2016)

Just to clarify this is 2:1 macro on a skylake socket






grunt_408 said:


>


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 3, 2016)

have to get a macro ring adapter
Because i want one for better shots like this


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 3, 2016)

Its massive compared to the ant.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 3, 2016)

wot's this flower ?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 3, 2016)

Clematis


----------



## grunt_408 (Jun 3, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> have to get a macro ring adapter
> Because i want one for better shots like this


Look into Raynox filters


----------



## Jetster (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 19, 2016)

Oscar Charlie 99 your Stealth Capabilities are compromised
We can See You





In case you cannot see Oscar charlie 99
here is a Daylight pic   still no stealth capabilitys


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 19, 2016)

Job Vacancy
Must wear Burker for security
Job description Opium Harvester on my Poppy Patch
Pay negoiatable


----------



## grunt_408 (Jun 20, 2016)

Have been a bit busy lately but I just have to share this... Quite possibly the best macro I have done yet definitely the best I have done of this species of Robber Fly


----------



## flmatter (Jun 20, 2016)

^ Awesome shot!!!


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 10, 2016)

Im back again... This time i have been playing with water...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 10, 2016)

Amazing.

It looks like a frogs' umbrella.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 11, 2016)

grunt_408 said:


> Im back again... This time i have been playing with water...



Amazing!!


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 13, 2016)

I am in need of some help from a kind person from either the US or Canada.. Please pm if you are interested in buying a product for me and shipping it to Australia. I will pay of course


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 17, 2016)

grunt_408 said:


> Im back again... This time i have been playing with water...




Come on.....spill the beans........how did you do that?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 17, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Come on.....spill the beans........how did you do that?


High speed macro photography ??????   a guess  one frame from a exposure of 200 frames a second or higher


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 18, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Come on.....spill the beans........how did you do that?



A slow shutter is used. 1/8th. Flash is what captures the image. Stroboscopic Photography.. I have a device that controls 3 valves so I can set them to what ever size I like and then let go exactly when I want and I can also tell the flash when to go off.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 18, 2016)

Here it is






And another image...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 18, 2016)

Im glad i asked now....you may not have shown us that otherwise.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 18, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Im glad i asked now....you may not have shown us that otherwise.



Haha yeah... I started by borrowing my friends 1 valve set up. Next thing I know I have purchased a 3 valve set up and am slightly addicted.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 18, 2016)

Is that a Raspberry Pi on the right?  I'm assuming that's the controller?


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 18, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Is that a Raspberry Pi on the right?  I'm assuming that's the controller?


Not sure is arduno based or what but it is very very good. Easy to operate too compared to others you can buy plus cheaper/ there are guides around on how to make arduno ones with software already written up.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 3, 2016)

Water water everywhere





Rasbury in water


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## basco (Aug 3, 2016)

had the same kaktus
it just opens for 1 or 2 days and then its gone


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 3, 2016)

Here is another Cactus that flowered this year in green house


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 4, 2016)

god knows what species this Arachnid is 
PS thats Spider and its large for an English spider


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 4, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> god knows what species this Arachnid is



Tegenaria parietina?

it is known as the cardinal spider in Britain because of the legend that Cardinal Thomas Woolsey was terrified by this species at Hampton Court back in the 16th century


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 4, 2016)

legs not fat enough and too long  or not spiky enough


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 4, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Tegenaria parietina
> 
> it is known as the cardinal spider in Britain because of the legend that Cardinal Thomas Woolsey was terrified by this species at Hampton Court back in the 16th century


Looks much more like a cross spider to me tbh. At the very least it is definately NOT a cardinal spider.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 4, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Looks much more like a cross spider to me tbh. At the very least it is definately NOT a cardinal spider.




I think you are right.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm going with the European Garden ....

http://www.rspb.org.uk/makeahomeforwildlife/wildlifegarden/atoz/g/gardenspider.aspx
https://www.google.com/search?q=Ara...us&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 5, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm going with the European Garden ....
> 
> http://www.rspb.org.uk/makeahomeforwildlife/wildlifegarden/atoz/g/gardenspider.aspx
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Ara...us&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> View attachment 77580


Which is a cross spider ...


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 5, 2016)

In Australia we have a spider that looks very similar we call it an orb spider


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 5, 2016)

Same name as cross spider or garden orb spider
either way i ain't going to let it bite me
_A. diadematus_ is a reclusive creature and only bites humans if cornered or otherwise provoked. The bite is not unlike a mild bee sting

The spider species _Araneus diadematus_ is commonly called the European garden spider, diadem spider, cross spider, or crowned orb weaver

what ever it is   i feed it by chucking bugs into its web 



grunt_408 said:


> In Australia we have a spider that looks very similar we call it an orb spider



Snigger if its Australian and it bites you it probably kills you just like stroppy sheila's


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 5, 2016)

haha funny you would fit right in here  

Been playing with my dripper again


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 5, 2016)

That is beautiful...... i cant wait to show my kids, they are both big fans of your work btw.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> That is beautiful...... i cant wait to show my kids, they are both big fans of your work btw.


Ah ok cool as mate


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 5, 2016)

My son is a budding photographer and he has been neglecting his Canon 60 D recently, showing him that pic will give him a kick in the rear.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 5, 2016)

That is awesome , my stepson has a Pentax X90 and I have been trying to teach him about the exposure triangle to get him out of lazy old auto mode and into manual. Just imagine the artist these kids could possibly become starting at such a young age


----------



## basco (Aug 5, 2016)

with my old but still good canon ixus 80


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 9, 2016)

A Blue Bottle  (dead)




 

taken with my Samsung phone.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 9, 2016)

@basco i have that plant too, its called borage in the UK



 

and a poppy in the borage


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 10, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> A Blue Bottle (dead)



A Caterpillar very much alive


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 11, 2016)

From my window


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 11, 2016)

People PAY Lots for views like that


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 11, 2016)

My house was 20% more to buy than the one over the road which has no view.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 13, 2016)

For anyone with money to burn, Amazon's Yard Sale (otherwise known as "Woot"), has some Rokinon SuperWide Lenses at what appear to be decent sale prices....


----------



## suraswami (Aug 15, 2016)

I see you!!


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 8, 2016)

251-366 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## Jetster (Sep 8, 2016)

Going to Tahoe in a couple of weeks, hope top get a few shots


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2016)

garyinhere said:


> 251-366 by garyinhere, on Flickr


HDR?


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 9, 2016)

t_ski said:


> HDR?


Busted


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2016)

Well, I figured it was, due to the brightness of the front side of the house while at the same time shooting toward the sun.  The thing I thought was interesting is the green and red lines that are visible (especially along the roof line of the house) that almost give it the old-style "3D movie" effect.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 27, 2016)

Outside my front door      http://www.insectidentification.org/spiders.asp


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 28, 2016)

Did you shoot that damn spider with a 44 mag @Jetster ? If not, you sure should.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 28, 2016)

I had to prove my manliness today when a spider strolled through my shower.  I had no choice but to smash him with my big toe.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 28, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Did you shoot that damn spider with a 44 mag @Jetster ? If not, you sure should.



No but I have one if needed. I used raid it was right in front of my door


----------



## t_ski (Sep 29, 2016)

Jetster said:


> No but I have one if needed. I used raid it was right in front of my door


I'm so hardcore that I read this and thought was that Raid 5 or 1/0?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 3, 2016)

So question. I need a site to upload some pics to so family can order prints. In the past I have used Photobucket and dont have a problem paying for the service but they appeared to have changed. Got a few pop ups, the fees are confusing. So any use a particular site?


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 3, 2016)

Jetster said:


> So question. I need a site to upload some pics to so family can order prints. In the past I have used Photobucket and dont have a problem paying for the service but they appeared to have changed. Got a few pop ups, the fees are confusing. So any use a particular site?


I fall back to Dropbox, with a public link. You upload the files, send them the link, they download to USB/cd/whatever, get them printed.
If you've got more than a few, you can just create a new folder, and share the entire folder to them. Change settings to View Only (also download), and they can download them however/whenever they like.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 3, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> I fall back to Dropbox, with a public link. You upload the files, send them the link, they download to USB/cd/whatever, get them printed.
> If you've got more than a few, you can just create a new folder, and share the entire folder to them. Change settings to View Only (also download), and they can download them however/whenever they like.



I have Gdrive. I needed a site to order pics so they come in the mail. Decided to use Shutterfy. I think it will do nicely


----------



## Frick (Oct 26, 2016)

So a while back me and my parents took a road trip over Norway over a weekend. We talked about a lack of good cameras and I've talked about getting some kind of "real" camera for a while now. A few days later my dad said he was going to buy a camera, a used camera, and I said sure go for it. He had a good camera a few decades ago and he took pretty good pictures with it, so it has been an interest of his. Then he calls and says he found one, and that it was supposed to be for me. The bastard.

It's a Nikon D3100 with a AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR thing stuck to the front of it, which is mostly just numbers to me. I kinda know about the numbers actually, but I really have stuff to read through, I feel. Also I gotta work on them skills.

My keyboard was pretty clean until I looked at it btw.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 26, 2016)

Cool my daughter has the same camera.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 26, 2016)

299-366-5 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## Frick (Oct 28, 2016)

Question about focus, or autofocus: in low light conditions (like my living room right now) and while zoomed in, the autofocus ain't worth a damn when using the screen, but excellent when looking through the viewfinder (i've no idea if those are the terms). Why is this?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 28, 2016)

Don't use the screen unless your doing video then you have to. To use the screen it has to lift the mirror which will effect a few things. It will slow the process way down and as you found out the focus doesn't like it.

Also that camera has a Assist Illuminator. Its a small light that helps in low light focus. Most people turn them off but is on by default to help in that situation

Also if you take a picture and use a exif viewer it has a bunch of info about the pic and camera. Including the shutter count. That camera is good for around 100,000 shots

http://www.howtogeek.com/218244/how-to-check-a-dslrs-shutter-count-and-why-you-should-care/


----------



## suraswami (Oct 29, 2016)

Frick said:


> Question about focus, or autofocus: in low light conditions (like my living room right now) and while zoomed in, the autofocus ain't worth a damn when using the screen, but excellent when looking through the viewfinder (i've no idea if those are the terms). Why is this?



I believe one is contrast detection and other is phase detection.  View finder is faster, I think it does contrast detection.

Like Jester mentioned use the Assist Illuminator, sometimes its an led or some cameras use the pop up flash to illuminate dark area and lock focus.


----------



## Frick (Oct 29, 2016)

@Jetster 20057 shots taken.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 29, 2016)

Frick said:


> @Jetster 20057 shots taken.



Good, it should last then. That's what I have on my camera and Ive had it for 5 years


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2016)

Multnomah Falls












Portland, Oregon


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2016)

Insider info:
That Tram was approved to be built for $7 million, but the actual cost was over $50 million.
Portland is so proud of that pedestrian/light rail bridge that does not allow cars.  It's called the Tillikum Crossing Bridge.  Perfectly named.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 31, 2016)

The falls that your showing @t_ski ; aren't them the Multnomah Falls? 

If that's the case, then that is not Portland and is about 50 or so miles east of Portland.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes, you are correct, but the pics are all from a trip to Portland, with a half-day trip to the falls.

But I'll edit it just for you


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2016)

I took this from Bald Butte outside of Parkdale Oregon. My family, along with my brother and his wife hiked up there because it was recommended in the book Curious Gorge. We had no idea that paragliders used it as well. In the background is Mt. Hood, from the north, with a lenticular cloud.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 15, 2016)

Picture of the full moon from tonight.  This is just cropped in Paint, no adjustments otherwise.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 19, 2016)

Was experimenting with lighting and backgrounds for my custom board's mini photoshoot when this happened:






The IKEA desk that it's sitting on is actually *black*.  Talk about the wonders of natural lighting; it wasn't even that bright either. f/3.5 if I'm not mistaken. Anyways, the board:






Been a bit frustrated with the photos I've been taking recently (the fact that I'm stuck with the 50 and my usual VR2 zoom is 7,500km away does not help), so I'm actually quite proud of this last photo.


----------



## jagjitnatt (Nov 19, 2016)

This is from a little over a year ago. D5200 with 300mm Tamron lens. Shot from Pune, India. 
All my lenses got stolen. I wish I had them now, could have clicked some great shots


----------



## Jetster (Nov 19, 2016)

Had no idea so many from the Portland area. Ive done a lot of hikes and rides but not Multnomah yet. But plan too. There is a 6 miles loop to Wahkeena Falls. I want to do that next spring.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 19, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Had no idea so many from the Portland area. Ive done a lot of hikes and rides but not Multnomah yet. But plan too. There is a 6 miles loop to Wahkeena Falls. I want to do that next spring.



As a Vancouverite, I was a regular visitor to the Portland area back when cross-border shopping was still a thing. Then when it stopped being profitable, I still came back to Portland time and time again just cause the place is so nice. By far the best city I've ever visited. 

I did drive to see Multnomah once. IIRC I went and stood on the bridge for a while. It's not terribly tall but still a cool attraction. As for the city, downtown was a pretty chill place to explore on foot, and not too crowded. I remember dining outside at that one restaurant by the river (VQ I think was the name).

Route 101 is still #1 though too bad I made the drive before I learned to take pictures with a proper dslr


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 19, 2016)

Whats a good, 18-105mm lens for a nikon d750, $200usd is max budget. I already have a 28-105mm lens.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey all - I need a favor.  I'm looking for an inexpensive camera bag that is big enough to hold a camera that has a lens installed on it, plus a second lens (like a 75-300).  I've been on a few trips where I only could have one lens on my camera in my bag, but it was the wrong lens.  I'd like to put this one om my Christmas wish-list, so I need something affordable and easy to find online.  Maybe somethings $40 or under?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## suraswami (Nov 28, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Hey all - I need a favor.  I'm looking for an inexpensive camera bag that is big enough to hold a camera that has a lens installed on it, plus a second lens (like a 75-300).  I've been on a few trips where I only could have one lens on my camera in my bag, but it was the wrong lens.  I'd like to put this one om my Christmas wish-list, so I need something affordable and easy to find online.  Maybe somethings $40 or under?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



This is what I have and happy with it.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002VPE1WK/?tag=tec06d-20

Tried different bags, sling, shoulder bag but nothing compares to this backpack.  I can throw in Camera + 17-50 lens + hood attached + 28-300 lens + hood, mini tripod or external flash, and if you efficiently compartment the bag you can even put in a small video camera in it.  I also have pancake prime lens in the inside zipper, several filters, extra batteries, chargers and also an 8" windows tablet.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks, but I have a Tamron backpack that I like and a Case Logic holster that only fits the camera with a lens attached.  The Tamron is kind of big, and I don't want to take it everywhere.  And, as I posted above, the Case Logic is sometimes too small.  I'm looking for a case in the middle, maybe a holster type if possible, that can fit the camera and a total of two lenses - nothing more.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 28, 2016)

Prabably more than you want  but I Love this Back Pack Camera bag. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002DW99H8/?tag=tec06d-20

Rubber bottom
Holds a laptop
Very secure you could throw it with you camera in it
Customization


----------



## Jetster (Nov 28, 2016)

This is smaller


https://www.caselogic.com/en-us/us/...cks/dslr-compact-backpack-_-tbc_-_411_-_black

And even smaller

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0078K17WK/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## t_ski (Nov 28, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Prabably more than you want  but I Love this Back Pack Camera bag.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002DW99H8/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> ...



Yep, too big 



Jetster said:


> This is smaller
> 
> 
> https://www.caselogic.com/en-us/us/...cks/dslr-compact-backpack-_-tbc_-_411_-_black
> ...



The first one is still too big, but the second one might be small enough.  I'd love something smaller if it was out there.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 28, 2016)

Yea I like that single strap one


----------



## Frick (Dec 3, 2016)

So zooming yeah? It sucks when you have glasses. The finder thing is small and hard to use unless you press your eye against it, which you can't do with glasses, and without glasses you don't see how well the zoom is.

Another thing is cold weather shooting (as in -1 C and below). As I understand it, the dangers is less about cold as about cold combined with moisture. Which kinda makes sense. How do you guys do it? So far I've been out just short periods (which leads to worse images because you're rushing things), but I really want to find a way to go to several locations in an evening. Plastic bags around the camera to prevent moisture is one idea, but I dunno.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 3, 2016)

@Frick 

thats a great picture.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 3, 2016)

Frick said:


> The finder thing is small and hard to use unless you press your eye against it, which you can't do with glasses, and without glasses you don't see how well the zoom is.



Camera not equipped with Dioptric adjustment ?? Canons are 

just in case 
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=D...t=firefox-b&gfe_rd=cr&ei=vUxDWLjHJqTA8gfp779w


----------



## Jetster (Dec 3, 2016)

Orion  Nice


----------



## Frick (Dec 4, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Camera not equipped with Dioptric adjustment ?? Canons are
> 
> just in case
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=D...t=firefox-b&gfe_rd=cr&ei=vUxDWLjHJqTA8gfp779w



It is, but it doesn't go far enogh. It's close, but not as good as with glasses.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 4, 2016)

Frick said:


> Another thing is cold weather shooting (as in -1 C and below). As I understand it, the dangers is less about cold as about cold combined with moisture. ..... Plastic bags around the camera to prevent moisture is one idea, but I dunno.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81556



Buy a Pentax dSLR.  Problem solved.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 4, 2016)

At Lake Havasu, Arizona.




Keeps of the Wild, Arizona.


----------



## jagjitnatt (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## jagjitnatt (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Frick (Dec 5, 2016)

suraswami said:


> Buy a Pentax dSLR.  Problem solved.



May your beard grow inwards.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 5, 2016)

Frick said:


> May your beard grow inwards.



Explanation?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 15, 2016)

My street


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 15, 2016)

Jetster said:


> My street



LOL, yep, looks about the same here tonight. Was suppose to get "up to an inch" and last I looked it's at about 3 or 4 inches now...........And still snowing.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 17, 2016)

351-366 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## Jetster (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## flmatter (Dec 20, 2016)

Some of my holiday cheer.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 20, 2016)

The 100 best space photos of 2016


http://www.space.com/34907-100-best...er&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20161219-sdc



I cant choose my favourite because they are all superb


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 21, 2016)

354-366-2 by garyinhere, on Flickr



355-366 by garyinhere, on Flickr



355-366-2 by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## AsRock (Dec 21, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Hey all - I need a favor.  I'm looking for an inexpensive camera bag that is big enough to hold a camera that has a lens installed on it, plus a second lens (like a 75-300).  I've been on a few trips where I only could have one lens on my camera in my bag, but it was the wrong lens.  I'd like to put this one om my Christmas wish-list, so I need something affordable and easy to find online.  Maybe somethings $40 or under?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Not sure if you found one but take a look at Quantaray, i have one of there's some years old now and allows me to put 75-300mm on my camera and fits snugly as it has removable panels inside.

All so keep in it gell packs to keep the moister out.

EDIT:
Here it is i actually found one on ebay although a different color, in the 3rd pic under that cloth\sponge thats were i keep my gel packs.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Quantaray-s...826389?hash=item58e9836c95:g:Tf0AAOSwo4pYNLnr


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 22, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Hey all - I need a favor.  I'm looking for an inexpensive camera bag that is big enough to hold a camera that has a lens installed on it, plus a second lens (like a 75-300).  I've been on a few trips where I only could have one lens on my camera in my bag, but it was the wrong lens.  I'd like to put this one om my Christmas wish-list, so I need something affordable and easy to find online.  Maybe somethings $40 or under?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I sure like my Lowepro Nova 160 AW. It might be a tight fit though?  $37.50 right now at B&H


----------



## suraswami (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Frick (Jan 1, 2017)

So uh my camera is not as good as the ones you guys have, and neither is my objective, and neither are my skills. I really, really need a tripod of sorts. I usually just set the camera down on my car, on some gloves or something, but that doesn't Always work.

Also wind. Wind is annoying. And it's like ... I dunno. So Close, but still so far.








I've no idea why Edge decides to capitilize some letters.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 1, 2017)

Pendine Beach
Carmarthenshire


----------



## suraswami (Jan 2, 2017)

At Black Canyon City, Arizona.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 2, 2017)

And I call


----------



## garyinhere (Jan 2, 2017)

RX100m2 (10) by garyinhere, on Flickr


----------



## Jetster (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## micropage7 (Jan 4, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Pendine Beach
> Carmarthenshire
> 
> View attachment 82603


road to Mordor


----------



## Sleepless (Feb 7, 2017)

Nissan 370Z by Matt, on Flickr
Re-edit of an old photo. There were a bunch of different colors in the reflections on the car so I went with black and white to keep it simple.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 7, 2017)

Nice pic and sweet ride


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 8, 2017)

Whoa I must try to keep active in this thread.. Some amazing images being posted. This is what I have been up to lately.





Another 





One more why not... make up for absence


----------



## Sleepless (Feb 9, 2017)

HammerON said:


> Nice pic and sweet ride


Thanks! I try and keep it nice and clean!


----------



## nolafotoknut (Feb 11, 2017)

Some landscape photos for fun.


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 11, 2017)

Some High-Speed Photography


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 11, 2017)

grunt_408 said:


> Whoa I must try to keep active in this thread.. Some amazing images being posted. This is what I have been up to lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i'm trying to find a word but i cant,  so,................


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 11, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i'm trying to find a word but i cant,  so,................



Thank you  I used to come in here to admire images and never thought I would be able to create such stunning pieces for people to enjoy. Slowly but surely in a rather short space of time I  have managed to master many different genre by pure determination I guess and perhaps a little bit of natural talent that i never knew i had in me. The image you quoted is 4 drops. 2 from 1 valve to create the colum which we refer to as a worthington jet. Then the others are obvious different colours and come from 2 other valves. The kit if anyone is interested is a MJKZZ water drop kit google and you shall find


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 14, 2017)

Breaking the silence and posting a bit smaller for people with slower connections


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 18, 2017)

I seem to be the only one posting. oh well. why should i stop?


----------



## Sleepless (Feb 21, 2017)

grunt_408 said:


> I seem to be the only one posting. oh well. why should i stop?


I don't take nearly enough photos to keep up with you! lol . Here's one from route 66.




Welcome by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 22, 2017)

Sleepless said:


> I don't take nearly enough photos to keep up with you! lol . Here's one from route 66.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha awesome


----------



## suraswami (Mar 4, 2017)

Here you go some 50 mm lens wide open shots with creamy Bokeh!!

Full Automatic Pentax DA 50mm F1.8 wide open.




 Manual Focus with Aperture control Pentax A 50mm F2.0, wide Open.




Like the sharpness of the manual focus lens, Lens made in Japan and freaking 30+ years old and buttery smooth focus ring, pleasure to work with.  $20 worth the money.


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 4, 2017)

suraswami said:


> Here you go some 50 mm lens wide open shots with creamy Bokeh!!
> 
> Full Automatic Pentax DA 50mm F1.8 wide open.
> View attachment 84765
> ...




Very nice , I just love the look from an old film lens. I love my helios 58mm f2 ... swirly bokeh!!


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 14, 2017)

This image is a 64 image stack taken at 5X magnification with no tripod.. I hope you like it


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 14, 2017)

Wow @grunt_408 , that is a trippy looking picture man. Very awesome!


----------



## suraswami (Mar 14, 2017)

grunt_408 said:


> This image is a 64 image stack taken at 5X magnification with no tripod.. I hope you like it



ha ha reminds me Disney movies!!


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 14, 2017)

suraswami said:


> ha ha reminds me Disney movies!!



Well I guess he looks a bit like a muppet? 5:1 macro everything looks more interesting


----------



## suraswami (Mar 19, 2017)

Went for Bird Watching this morning and heard loud "Tweet tweet", was looking around to find the bird and zooming my lens in to the bushes near by. But she was lying on the ground, thought she was hurt, went near to take a closer look, but she warned me by puffing her feathers, guess she was having her babies under her and taking a Sun bath!!


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 20, 2017)

grunt_408 said:


> Whoa I must try to keep active in this thread.. Some amazing images being posted. This is what I have been up to lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice detail and simple object


----------



## Jetster (Mar 24, 2017)

That's Sam


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 25, 2017)

This is Mavi


----------



## Jetster (Mar 25, 2017)

Mavi seams to like the snow


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 25, 2017)

It was a hot day in the Turkish mountains, he was exhausted bless his cotton socks


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 26, 2017)

GUYS! I GOT A DSLR!

Im using the stock 18-55mm lens. Never used a DLSR and i went full RAMBO with manual everything mode 











Not me 





ME






Thanks @grunt_408 for help deciding what i wanted 

Finally


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 29, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> GUYS! I GOT A DSLR!
> 
> Im using the stock 18-55mm lens. Never used a DLSR and i went full RAMBO with manual everything mode
> 
> ...


And you have done very well sir


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 1, 2017)

MOAR IMAGES!


This one i took while drunk on some very good whiskey. I didn't use a tripod, so its a bit fuzzy! Just the view out of my balcony







This is a windchime at my aunts place (not drunk this time LOL)






Tried a flower. Not a good macro lens this one, but i am pleased with the results!


----------



## suraswami (Apr 1, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> MOAR IMAGES!
> 
> 
> This one i took while drunk on some very good whiskey. I didn't use a tripod, so its a bit fuzzy! Just the view out of my balcony
> ...



Nice night shot, used tripod or just wall on the roof of the building?


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 1, 2017)

suraswami said:


> Nice night shot, used tripod or just wall on the roof of the building?


Its on the railing of the balcony while i held it steady so it doesnt fall off


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 6, 2017)

f.a.o. @jboydgolfer daughter

This is Carmarthen castle. ( 13 miles from here) It is the longest continually occupied town in Wales and had a thriving community as far back as Roman times, they had a fort here and the Roman amphitheatre is still in evidence





The river here is tidal, large boats would come up from the sea and unload here, smaller boats would then take or bring goods to the local villages. Travelling by water was much safer than venturing into the woods or roads.





Theres a fabulous Welsh dragon flag at the top of this tower but it was all droopy in the still breeze so i snipped it out of the pic










This is the slot in the floor for the Portcullis to be lowered and raised







A blocked up arrow slit


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 8, 2017)

Heaven


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 8, 2017)

grunt_408 said:


> This image is a 64 image stack taken at 5X magnification with no tripod.. I hope you like it



i'm sure @Mussels will appreciate the magnification.



Jetster said:


> That's Sam



sweet babies


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 8, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Heaven


  not so
No Fishermans keep net full of cold beer and Besides water to shallow to keep beer cold


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 8, 2017)

I brought a mug of coffee from home.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 9, 2017)

This weekend. I tried out candid portraits and i finally moved away from the nikon software onto lightroom for processing.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 9, 2017)

Tried out Deep Dream Generator

from this







to this






https://deepdreamgenerator.com/generator-style


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 9, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Tried out Deep Dream Generator



That the new name for those almost edible Shrooms and that above is a mind copy/ paste


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 9, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> That the new name for those almost edible Shrooms and that above is a mind copy/ paste




DDG  more like DMT..........


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 9, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Tried out Deep Dream Generator
> 
> from this
> 
> ...




What is this generator having and can i have some?

EDIT:

I had some


----------



## suraswami (Apr 9, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Tried out Deep Dream Generator
> 
> ......



CapsLock sir, I feel the pictures might look better if it has bit more contrast.  What ISO and shutter speed were these taken?  Tried in post processing?

I took the liberty to bring down the brightness to -74 and contrast to -24.


 
what do you think?


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 10, 2017)

@suraswami i was just snapping away with my S4. Your tweaks definitely enhanced and invigorated my effort.

There was a very funny story about Carmarthen castle in the news last week. A coach load of wedding guests arrived at the castle only to discover the wedding they were supposed to be attending was in Caernarvon  3 hours away. it happens all the time....disappointed tourists expecting to see the magnificent castle where Prince Charles Investiture took place end up staring at 2 decrepit towers and a gate house.


This is Caernarfon Castle













http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/disappointed-tourists-wedding-parties-turning-12810107


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 24, 2017)

I really miss working at the airport, it gave me some fantastic opportunities. (photo taken of a photo unfortunately)


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 24, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I really miss working at the airport, it gave me some fantastic opportunities. (photo taken of a photo unfortunately)
> 
> View attachment 86949



That would have been a cool job.

Here we have some shots I have taken over the last week working with my water drop kit.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 24, 2017)

I love this city im living in. This place is 30mins from where i stay.





One more.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 26, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> I love this city im living in. This place is 30mins from where i stay.
> 
> View attachment 86973
> 
> ...


 Yep a natural!! Love the sig mate very nice and not distracting


----------



## suraswami (May 1, 2017)

Bought a Semi-Pro Pentax K3.  Went on a hike and shot this picture with Sigma 70-300 @ 300mm hand held.  Love the in body Image Stabilization!!


----------



## Ahhzz (May 1, 2017)

Dad always had a fondness for the Pentax cameras... bought him a K1000 decades ago, was still working when he passed....


----------



## Jetster (May 1, 2017)

Back when I was poor I use to dream of the Canon AE-1  man that thing was sweat. Now you can buy the whole kit for $60


----------



## de.das.dude (May 6, 2017)

first shot at astro photography.

this place was impromptu. It was while we were returning from a beach. Just with out naked eyes we could gaze straight into the universe. So we went back after moonset to take pics.
I am a noob and like a noob i set the exposure too long  2 mins was too long indeed 






some more





gotta love that f stop!



mmm sunset






looks like a sea falcon...?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 6, 2017)

Lovely pictures. I think the bird is a Black Kite.



Edit.

I saw quite a few in Goa


----------



## Ahhzz (May 6, 2017)

nice pics!! Looks like you're learning tons!


----------



## Jetster (May 6, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Back when I was poor I use to dream of the Canon AE-1  man that thing was sweat. Now you can buy the whole kit for $60



So Anthony Bourdain featured some work by Estevan Oriol, who btw had a Cannon AE-1 in his hand and still uses film 

Look at some of his work:
https://www.google.com/search?q=Est...dvTAhXIgFQKHQl7BHoQ_AUIBigB&biw=2560&bih=1307


----------



## de.das.dude (May 6, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Lovely pictures. I think the bird is a Black Kite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Funny! its near Goa!

We went there too. for lunch and cheap beer ofcourse


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 6, 2017)

One of the pics you showed before reminded me of the view from Panaji Bridge.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (May 6, 2017)

I would like to sign up as well.
Body: Nikon D5100 with third party grip
Lenses: Nikkor 18mm - 105mm VR and Nikkor 35mm 1.8G ( both with hoods)
Flash: Nikon SB600 ( used with a difuser)

My portfolio of best pic i have taken over the 4 years i have this setup and there will be more added:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lqnryjmbwt2rncr/AAC3nMhhJtMaC5pkEmz47AQ7a?dl=0


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 8, 2017)

Apparently this crew are filming a Torchwood scene. They chose a lovely backdrop and a beautiful day too.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 8, 2017)

Were you the Torchwood welsh baddie monster lurking near the castle
beware of Captian jack he has a phobia of Badgers and Sets


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 8, 2017)

They wouldnt let me in to the castle this morning. My free entry residents pass has run out so i have to reapply.......bugger.

They all know me there but apparently they " have rules for a reason"

I dont think they will accept that picture as photo id because i dont actually look like that.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 8, 2017)

I remember torchwood.... enjoyed it....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 8, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> I remember torchwood.... enjoyed it....



They might have been filming for Doctor Who, occasionally i get my anagrams mixed up. ...


----------



## de.das.dude (May 10, 2017)

brrrrrrp. Current Bae and the reason why im not around TPU as much as i used to


----------



## suraswami (May 11, 2017)




----------



## suraswami (May 15, 2017)

Want Some Love?





Other mate was trying to approach and the Expression on the Gorilla's face -

I don't want to talk to any one, My Life Sucks!!!


----------



## Jetster (May 16, 2017)




----------



## suraswami (May 16, 2017)

Jetster said:


>



Big Cat (my previous post) vs Small cats


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 16, 2017)

Its been raining for 2 days...non-stop


----------



## dorsetknob (May 16, 2017)

suraswami said:


> Big Cat (my previous post) vs Small cats



Size is not everything as gorilla's know


----------



## Jetster (May 16, 2017)

suraswami said:


> Big Cat (my previous post) vs Small cats



Say that to his face


----------



## Jetster (May 16, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Its been raining for 2 days...non-stop
> 
> View attachment 88011



We just had 25 days of rain


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 16, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Its been raining for 2 days...non-stop


That's a nice start.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 16, 2017)

I prefer it when it looks like this


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2017)

Some polyester bees getting down with their queens (pic taken by one of my operators at a job site this morning)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 26, 2017)

Norton said:


> Some polyester bees getting down with their queens (pic taken by one of my operators at a job site this morning)




ive never heard of a polyester bee...i googled it.


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> ive never heard of a polyester bee...i googled it.


They don't sting which makes them good neighbors- we don't mind sharing the site with them and they don't seem to mind our being there either 

https://uconnladybug.wordpress.com/2014/04/30/the-polyester-bee-a-native-pollinator-in-connecticut/


----------



## dorsetknob (May 29, 2017)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 29, 2017)

Meet Jake my gnome, hes about 3 foot tall. He guards my front door and my Iris flowers.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 2, 2017)

Sky was Spookeh!


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 2, 2017)

Wow, that is wild @de.das.dude !!!!!!! Very awesome shot man!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 3, 2017)

Me n my bike. On the mountain twisties of course


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 3, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Wow, that is wild @de.das.dude !!!!!!! Very awesome shot man!


could have taken it better, but i noticed the sky on my way to take a shower(a dump). took out my camera and went on a high ISO since i didnt have time for a tripod. Very noisy, but still nice.


----------



## Sleepless (Jun 6, 2017)

Canon AE-1


----------



## Jetster (Jun 6, 2017)

Still a beautiful camera


----------



## Sleepless (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## v12dock (Jun 26, 2017)

Polished some wheels over the weekend


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 27, 2017)

What did you use on them @v12dock ? 

Looks like they polished the scratches out very nice!


----------



## v12dock (Jun 27, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> What did you use on them @v12dock ?
> 
> Looks like they polished the scratches out very nice!



3M foam pad and Meguiars machine glaze

http://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/company-...e-Foam-White-Loop?N=5002385+3293241502&rt=rud
http://www.meguiars.com/en/professional/products/m0316-machine-glaze-16oz/


----------



## Jetster (Jul 4, 2017)

Can you guess the Bird?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 5, 2017)

1 White bellied sea eaglle

2  Dog


----------



## Jetster (Jul 5, 2017)

No its not a bird dog


----------



## suraswami (Jul 5, 2017)

Hawk or Osprey?


----------



## Jetster (Jul 5, 2017)

suraswami said:


> Hawk or Osprey?



ding ding  Osprey

Was a young one

This one came out a little better


----------



## suraswami (Jul 5, 2017)

Jetster said:


> ding ding  Osprey
> 
> Was a young one
> 
> This one came out a little better



focal length?


----------



## Jetster (Jul 5, 2017)

suraswami said:


> focal length?


300 mm

I was maybe 30 ft. From it


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 11, 2017)

Playing with 5d4


----------



## v12dock (Jul 11, 2017)

Post severe thunderstorm/tornado interesting looking clouds taken from a LG G5


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 12, 2017)

Havent posted in a while. Here are some pics... I have been trying to tone down my enrichment


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 12, 2017)

Nice Royal OilfieldEnfield 
always liked a big Thumper


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 13, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Nice Royal OilfieldEnfield
> always liked a big Thumper




Surprisingly, my cousin who it belongs to, got it new... He has had it for 7 years. Last week was the first time he spent major on it. (200$ which included a battery).

His electric starter broke the clutch when a few years old though  hasnt changed it since. But all is running well. he doesnt abuse it at all. Definitely doesnt feel like its 7 years old. Its a rainy city but still no rust issues.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 13, 2017)

Playing with old images.. here is a link to the technique I used https://www.slrlounge.com/twirls-hot-new-photoshop-trend/


----------



## Jetster (Jul 15, 2017)

*grunt_408*, or anyone else, I'm in the direct path of the Solar Eclipse. What are your thoughts on a Solar filter? They get expensive but also there are cheap ones for just the one time use.

Also are these the same as the filters you can use for time lapse during the day?

Hey can also make one. A sheet cast about $30


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 15, 2017)

Jetster said:


> *grunt_408*, or anyone else, I'm in the direct path of the Solar Eclipse. What are your thoughts on a Solar filter? They get expensive but also there are cheap ones for just the one time use.
> 
> Also are these the same as the filters you can use for time lapse during the day?
> 
> Hey can also make one. A sheet cast about $30




I wish you well in this.. I have to admit I have not delved into this at all. Please keep us updated.


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 16, 2017)

DSC08674




DSC016634


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2017)

Jetster said:


> *grunt_408*, or anyone else, I'm in the direct path of the Solar Eclipse. What are your thoughts on a Solar filter? They get expensive but also there are cheap ones for just the one time use.
> 
> Also are these the same as the filters you can use for time lapse during the day?
> 
> Hey can also make one. A sheet cast about $30




here we use the black portion of xray plates as filters.

you can use welding lenses as well. see if someone can lend you one


----------



## Jetster (Jul 16, 2017)

My brother told me about the welding lenses. Might try it


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 16, 2017)

Jetster said:


> My brother told me about the welding lenses. Might try it


Be Aware there are different grades/tints of Welding lenses
your need to research the best tint

from http://www.skyandtelescope.com/observing/celestial-objects-to-watch/solar-filter-safety/
Welder's glass of shades 12 through 14 are popular and safe solar filters, easily obtained at welding-supply outlets. Most observers prefer shades 13 or 14; the solar image through a number-12 filter is uncomfortably bright.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 16, 2017)

There is a cheap one on amazon

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZZ59L3N/?tag=tec06d-20

Not sure if this will do, some say yes most say its not dark enough
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001197322/?tag=tec06d-20

this will work but pricy
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06WGL1K13/?tag=tec06d-20

8x8 sheet
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DS7S52W/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 17, 2017)

you can stack ND filters AFAIK


----------



## Jetster (Jul 17, 2017)

I think I'm goin to get the sheet and put it between two filters


----------



## Jetster (Jul 17, 2017)

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/explora/photography/tips-and-solutions/how-photograph-solar-eclipse

Well I hope it works out. This is not easy


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 23, 2017)

ECLIPSE WHY U NO COME TO INDIA


anyhoozles, i got my underwear wet in the rain.. but worth it.













middle one taken with the phone. 

it was raining too much.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 24, 2017)

Just some test shots with one filter I received

First two pics are the same shot










300mm f/5.6  1/50 sec ISO 100







300mm f/5.6  1/30 sec ISO 100







300mm f/5.6 1/5 sec  ISO 100


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 24, 2017)

*Jetster*
Nice pic's ( with settings info )
thought you had got some good sunspot activity but it turns out my Screen needs cleaning


----------



## Jetster (Jul 24, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> *Jetster*
> Nice pic's ( with settings info )
> thought you had got some good sunspot activity but it turns out my Screen needs cleaning




I did the same thing  lol


Ill tell you what. I was only out there for like ten minutes and my eye's hurt


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 25, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Just some test shots with one filter I received
> 
> First two pics are the same shot
> 
> ...


it seems that there are undulations in the filter? the top part of the sun is sharper than the bottom part.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 25, 2017)

This is @Luke Whitton in a kayak by the castle


----------



## Jetster (Jul 26, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> it seems that there are undulations in the filter? the top part of the sun is sharper than the bottom part.



Its a $16 filter  I'm working on some other options


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 26, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Its a $16 filter  I'm working on some other options


put it b/w two pieces of glass?


----------



## Jetster (Jul 30, 2017)

Just got back. Exhausted and need sleep. Here are a couple I'll have more later

Water looks like sky


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 30, 2017)

^^^^^^^

Beautiful.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## XiGMAKiD (Jul 30, 2017)

Interesting club, subbed


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 30, 2017)

XiGMAKiD said:


> Interesting club, subbed



 Intresting picture from you is a better way of Subbing


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Jul 30, 2017)

Well I don't have pics taken from DSLR, but I have a few pics taken from film-based SLR and pocket camera back when me and my friends fooling around with it


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 30, 2017)

DSlr or Bridge Camera/ phone/ even a 35mm Slr print Scanned would do just so long as it is your pic and that other members can appreciate your Pic
I have even posted Stills taken from a Camcorder


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 30, 2017)

MONSOON RIDE YEAHHHHHH!!!~

I was super hyped about this ride because:-
a. Its an awesome place.
b. its very risky as there are frequent walls of rock that come crashing down.
c. Its monsoon, and some did come crashing down so it was closed last week. Now its open! AND  I GOT TO RIDE MY BIKE THROUGH CLOUDS WITH WATERFALLS ON MY HEAD, HOW AWESOME AND SCARY IS THAT.


This state is very dry. It does not have a river. However it does have a lot of mountains and hills. This helps in getting rain each year, which gets stored in a huge collection of dams. The rains are quite heavy, so this once arid, dry, rocky place becomes a carpet of flora once the rains hit.












random doggo took a liking to me. Its OK, i like him too 







see the clouds covering the range? This region is already a plateau, so its quite high up. The mountains are even higher! And i was out riding in them.

dislike getting wet.
dislike getting steam in my helmet,
but 5/7 would ride through a heavy rain cloud again.


will add more pics soon


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Jul 31, 2017)

Ok so to make my subscribe a bit more legit, here are a few pics from my first ever shoot using SLR


----------



## Jetster (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 6, 2017)

Umm, I'm a proper geek.  This was painted by me about 25-30 years ago.  25mm Games Workshop - last of my skeleton horde.

Taken with my FZ330 at 1cm from lens.  All auto settings (should have tried manual focus).






Now a suitable avatar!


----------



## Jetster (Aug 7, 2017)

Trying a different filter 

I did it on auto and it turned up the ISO for some reason


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 8, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Umm, I'm a proper geek.  This was painted by me about 25-30 years ago.  25mm Games Workshop - last of my skeleton horde.
> 
> Taken with my FZ330 at 1cm from lens.  All auto settings (should have tried manual focus).
> 
> ...


how does one take away the grainy ness in a photo? i hate it


----------



## Jetster (Aug 8, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> how does one take away the grainy ness in a photo? i hate it



add light and lower the ISO


----------



## suraswami (Aug 10, 2017)

Got a used Sigma 135 to 400 mm lens from Adorama (for $90), not the sharpest, this is reasonably heavier lens and it doesn't have the sigma OS, My Pentax in body does a decent job.  Need more practice.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 10, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> how does one take away the grainy ness in a photo? i hate it



or you can use NeatImage or Topaz (not the razor we get in India tho )


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 13, 2017)

Have been getting used to taking portraits and candid shots.

Friends love it.

A few pics from the little vacation i had last week.


 
A kind person took this for us. They work for Top Gear(india) :S We rented the RE for a day.



This was a directed shot by me, posture, expression etc. I have known him for 23 years. ( i am 25years old) 




Some shots just come spontaneously. 






selfie?





candid#1 



 candid#2





candid#3 



 this was a lot more difficult thatn expected because of bad roads 



 one of the cars we got for the day. This is not twilight. We were high up in the clouds and it was quite a big and dense cloud.





the cars and us. the whole group. Taken with the tripod.

I have known these people for 20years + so it was quite easy to take candid with them.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 21, 2017)

f/5.6
1/400
ISO-800
300mm
No filter


----------



## suraswami (Aug 21, 2017)

Jetster said:


> f/5.6
> 1/400
> ISO-800
> 300mm



Nice.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 22, 2017)

Stunning


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 22, 2017)

i expected more eclipse pics


----------



## Jetster (Aug 22, 2017)

This pic was in our local paper. Thought it was funny


----------



## v12dock (Aug 22, 2017)

New set of tires for my srt4


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 26, 2017)

since this thread is dying, ill post some existing pics.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 29, 2017)

Stairway to heaven.....as seen from my window


----------



## Jetster (Sep 4, 2017)

Oregon State Fair


----------



## suraswami (Sep 4, 2017)

San Pedro, CA


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 11, 2017)

Showers from the west give us one rainbow after another. This must be the tenth ive seen today and started off as a double.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 13, 2017)

must be awesome to live around castles!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 13, 2017)

During my 13 mile bus trip today i will pass 4 castles in various states of disrepair. Many of them were damaged on purpose by the oppressive English overlords when they tried to suppress the unruly Welsh. ,Castle walls and battlements were destroyed in a process called " sleighting". Wales had about 600 castles, of which over 100 are still standing.


here is a web  pic of one of my favourites, Pembroke Castle......its about 20 miles from here. It is a fabulous building and played a big part in the shaping of British history
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pembroke_Castle


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Sep 15, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Oregon State Fair



As predicted, with that much animal photos there must be at least one butthole photo


----------



## suraswami (Sep 15, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Oregon State Fair





XiGMAKiD said:


> As predicted, with that much animal photos there must be at least one butthole photo



If you see the sequence of pics, the pig is walked into the Bacon Burger stall to become Bacon, next 2 is "who is next"!!


----------



## suraswami (Sep 20, 2017)

Old camera developed Aperture block issues and was failing.  

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/solenoid-soldering-help.237122/#post-3727561

Fixed it with Simple Solenoid replacement.

Since we are talking about Photography thought it might interest some.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 20, 2017)

Kaas Plateau. UNESCO World Heritage site. Lots of unique flowers that bloom for 2 weeks each year.






That detail... HNGGGGGG.






























might be wrong but i think this flower blooms every 12 years. Special Guest : Random Bee





Some manual focus trickery





This is what the soil/rock here looks like. Interesting indeed.





Equipment: Nikon D3300, 18-55mm Nikkor lens, random ND8 filter and a random lens hood. Minimal colour tweaking.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 21, 2017)

K50 back in Action, first day out after surgery!!


----------



## suraswami (Sep 24, 2017)

Patient of to the beach.


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Sep 26, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> Kaas Plateau. UNESCO World Heritage site. Lots of unique flowers that bloom for 2 weeks each year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That plateu, in the right weather condition with a glass of black coffee and some cigarette, just sit there enjoying the scenery with friends


----------



## suraswami (Oct 7, 2017)

LA downtown Night Skyline, not the best, didn't have my full gear to get the perfect shot, oh well good enough!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 9, 2017)

XiGMAKiD said:


> That plateu, in the right weather condition with a glass of black coffee and some cigarette, just sit there enjoying the scenery with friends


i was sitting there with tea and cigarette 
weather was nice, sometimes it would get overcast.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 13, 2017)

Some nice pics here (except the pig's butt ). I have no life -- therefore I have no interesting pics to share myself.

I've had a Sigma DP2 collecting dust for years. Anyone have one of these? I'd like to see what others do with it. To my eye, the sensor is still better than most to this day.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 16, 2017)

Got a new phone. Samsung J7 Pro




Some pics:




















Back to DSLR 

Huge festival happens in my city called Durga Puja. Its like a 5 day party for the whole city.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2017)

Took this a few years ago


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 27, 2017)

sorry i dont have SLR so i use my phone

after friday prayer, galaxy A5 2017 with instagram filter


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 30, 2017)

My favourite pic i took of Concorde.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 30, 2017)

I have a few old plans pics












Cockpit of a Mercury space capsule


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 30, 2017)

This morning....06.00....bedroom window.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 12, 2017)

The rainbows have popped up like a slide show today... this was my favourite


----------



## Jetster (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## suraswami (Nov 14, 2017)

Jetster said:


>



Happy Life!!


----------



## suraswami (Nov 14, 2017)

At TravelTown Railway Museum, Los Angeles.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 1, 2017)

Private parade practice by airforce. Good thing my school friend is a Captain 

These are Sukhoi 30's barely flying subsonic. Heard them after i saw them. One shot. No chances to take it  luckily i had the camera set up properly.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2017)

I may have taken the best pic of my life.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 3, 2017)

*de.das.dude*

Nice framed picture


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 8, 2017)

The pic loaded slowly for me and it looked like a sad faced puppy for a while...................i had a bit of a shock when it "evolved"


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 17, 2017)

grunt_408 said:


>


is it... crying?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 19, 2017)

I final got a tree. Merry Christmas


----------



## suraswami (Jan 12, 2018)

Some pics from Recent Family Vacation to Tucson, Reid Park Zoo, Tucson, AZ.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 26, 2018)

Milk , sunflower oil and acrylic paint...


----------



## flmatter (Jan 31, 2018)

Practice shots for super blood moon here in a few hours


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 31, 2018)

i7 950 at 5X Magnification


----------



## suraswami (Jan 31, 2018)

Today's Red Moon/Eclipse


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 31, 2018)

Almost looks like a pic of Mars ( with those 2 stars to the left substituting for martian moons )
Nice Pic's
appreciated  as it is/was pissing down with Rain and misty here


----------



## suraswami (Jan 31, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Almost looks like a pic of Mars ( with those 2 stars to the left substituting for martian moons )
> Nice Pic's
> appreciated  as it is/was pissing down with Rain and misty here



Thanks.  Luckily it was clear sky.  From my backyard, moon was visible right in between 2 big trees, around 6 am my time, Trees were almost hiding it, don't want to take my tripod and chase it along the road lol.

Should have gone to the beach, would have captured moon setting with half eclipse, don't want to freeze my balls going to the beach lol.


----------



## flmatter (Jan 31, 2018)

@suraswami  awesome shots!!  Mine turned out like crap. Rather disappointed about those but I love your pic's! Great Job!!!


suraswami said:


> don't want to freeze my balls


  trade you


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 31, 2018)

grunt_408 said:


> Milk , sunflower oil and acrylic paint...



Can you upload your pics in original resolution ?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 31, 2018)

suraswami said:


> Today's Red Moon/EclipseView attachment 96594View attachment 96595View attachment 96596View attachment 96597View attachment 96598




Thankyou very much.


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2018)

Loving the pictures in this thread   Amazing work guys   Would it be possible for me to sign up?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 31, 2018)

phill said:


> Would it be possible for me to sign up?


all it needs is a picture from your Camera or phone 
If someone finds it intresting your be thanked and encouraged for more 

i not posted here for a while   have to take some and post


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 31, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Can you upload your pics in original resolution ?



Original are 6720x4480 , apart from not wanting to my guess is they would be too large.


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2018)

Well here's a few random ones I have in my Imgur account...



http://imgur.com/Ad32G4q




http://imgur.com/QmJ0B3N




http://imgur.com/zfjF016




http://imgur.com/ZAGqC8M


I've a load more I'm sure..  If anyone would like something in particular, I'll see what I can find and do!


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 10, 2018)

So... I was bored.





Just cant get the blue to stay blue instead of turning into green :'( Yay for  cheap ND filters?




This one is fine tho


----------



## Jetster (Feb 10, 2018)

phill said:


> Well here's a few random ones I have in my Imgur account...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would be nice if you could use TPU image hosting. I can't see them where I work


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 10, 2018)

well you should be working at work 

jk. i too do the same. but TPUs mobile app is quite good.


Jetster said:


> It would be nice if you could use TPU image hosting. I can't see them where I work


----------



## Jetster (Feb 10, 2018)

de.das.dude said:


> well you should be working at work
> 
> jk. i too do the same. but TPUs mobile app is quite good.


Lol. I'm using my phone. This place is locked down tighter then Fort Knox


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2018)

de.das.dude said:


> well you should be working at work
> 
> jk. i too do the same. but TPUs mobile app is quite good.



Surely that's a swear word??!!  Working at work ??!!  I'm browsing TPU and crunching cancer at the same time   May as well do something useful whilst I'm here  

Loving the pictures guys


----------



## Jetster (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 21, 2018)

Its bloody lovely here today.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 26, 2018)

Early this morning.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 28, 2018)

My Nephew, he lives in his van and does this full time


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 17, 2018)

Why is this sub dying :'(

i feel really proud that i was able to fly my mom to where i stay , It was her first flight experience.


----------



## Hockster (Mar 31, 2018)

I'll throw my name into this hat. I picked up a Nikon D3300 a while back but have finally decided to learn how to use it properly. Picked up the a 35mm lens and ordered the 55-200mm zoom. Nothing yet I'm willing to show off though.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 31, 2018)

Hockster said:


> I'll throw my name into this hat. I picked up a Nikon D3300 a while back but have finally decided to learn how to use it properly. Picked up the a 35mm lens and ordered the 55-200mm zoom. Nothing yet I'm willing to show off though.


Oh, there's very few things I'm willing to show off... one thing I havew learned, is take more and more and more picture.s


----------



## Jetster (Mar 31, 2018)

Just a walk thru the park



Hockster said:


> I'll throw my name into this hat. I picked up a Nikon D3300 a while back but have finally decided to learn how to use it properly. Picked up the a 35mm lens and ordered the 55-200mm zoom. Nothing yet I'm willing to show off though.


I just moved from the Nikon D3200 to the D7200. Yet another learning curve.  Don't be afraid to go manual and turn the ISO up. That camera with the 35mm 1.8 takes amazing low light pictures with no flash.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 1, 2018)

Hockster said:


> I'll throw my name into this hat. I picked up a Nikon D3300 a while back but have finally decided to learn how to use it properly. Picked up the a 35mm lens and ordered the 55-200mm zoom. Nothing yet I'm willing to show off though.


Hey i use the D3300 too! its a very nice camera to start with, and i got up to speed quite quickly. Start with using only manual mode as it helps learn fast.

You can learn to setup the camera in Jared Polin's channel.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 1, 2018)

That is the great thing about digital Photography
you take a pic   if its crap you can delete it or use software to improve the picture ( with no time frame constraints)
there is a multitude of software for Improving/ editing /and manipulating your picture.
while with old style film   you have to take picture and then have it developed before you see results .
the use of Flat bed Scanners to Digitize / import then manipulate old printed Photo's is usefull 
and the development of cheap Photo quality Printers (baring the liquid gold like price of print cartridges). has been a great boon to "Amateur Photography".


----------



## Jetster (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## burtram (Apr 7, 2018)

Been a long while since I've posted here. Figured I'd stop lurking and say hello again, lol.

This was from November 2016, I went pig hunting in California. Shot with the Sony A58, which I no longer have (I now I have the A6000, and shopping around for a new A-mount body).


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 7, 2018)

Been having fun with my automated focus stacking rail...A stacked image of a small Robber Fly I think it is


----------



## Jetster (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 23, 2018)

Jetster said:


>


those are some great shots? whats the hardware??


----------



## Jetster (Apr 23, 2018)

de.das.dude said:


> those are some great shots? whats the hardware??



Nikon D7200 + AF-S 35mm 1.8G


----------



## Jetster (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 26, 2018)

Canon 5D Mark IV  0.6 seconds ISO 500, Canon 180mm  f3.5L @F18, mjkzz 6 valve controller and 2 yongnuo yn 560iii set to 1/64 diffused with packing foam


----------



## Jetster (Apr 26, 2018)

*grunt_408 we need to handicap you. Like you can only shoot f22, no tri pod, left handed. lol    *

Really stunning


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 26, 2018)

Haha thank you


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 27, 2018)

Every once in a while, a picture turns out much better than expected, regardless of the camera used.  This was taken with my iPhone 5S!


----------



## Jetster (May 1, 2018)




----------



## grunt_408 (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Space Lynx (May 3, 2018)

I can't believe I just now found this thread, this is amazing. My morning is going to be green tea and starting from page 1 on this thread browsing, lol 

Cheers mates!


----------



## dorsetknob (May 3, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I can't believe I just now found this thread, this is amazing. My morning is going to be green tea and starting from page 1 on this thread browsing, lol


Makes you want to buy a decent Camera and start taking your own Photo's then put them up here


----------



## Space Lynx (May 3, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Makes you want to buy a decent Camera and start taking your own Photo's then put them up here



I wish, I have about 20+ medical conditions that keep me in and out of bed all day. Also, even when the sun isn't out, but I look up at the sky at just a cloud, my eyes scream in pain. Also, I have hand tremors so bad I can't even read my books somedays, and reading is my favorite hobby, so I moved to Kindle Paperwhite, as tremor is usually only on my left hand, yay for technology. haha


----------



## dorsetknob (May 3, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Also, I have hand tremors so bad I can't even read my books



then you need to invest in a couple of useful accessory's 
Decent Tripod 
Remote shutter control (wired or wireless )   that will get you good steady pictures with no Camera judder/shake


----------



## Ahhzz (May 3, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> then you need to invest in a couple of useful accessory's
> Decent Tripod
> Remote shutter control (wired or wireless )   that will get you good steady pictures with no Camera judder/shake


Was headed to put that exact note in


----------



## grunt_408 (May 3, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I wish, I have about 20+ medical conditions that keep me in and out of bed all day. Also, even when the sun isn't out, but I look up at the sky at just a cloud, my eyes scream in pain. Also, I have hand tremors so bad I can't even read my books somedays, and reading is my favorite hobby, so I moved to Kindle Paperwhite, as tremor is usually only on my left hand, yay for technology. haha


I know a Photographer that has illness that keeps him in and out of bed all the time , he does what he can , makes amazing art and often takes several weeks off at a time to build up enough energy for shoots..


----------



## grunt_408 (May 9, 2018)

I have recently retired my Anet A8 3D printer and picked up a Creality Cr-10 Mini. I can finally get back to designing and printing nozzles again. Here is a new nozzle I am working on, it still does not yet throw up the shape I am wanting from the bottom but it is close. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## grunt_408 (May 22, 2018)




----------



## nomdeplume (May 26, 2018)

Late night browsing and found this place.  Lots of interesting subject matter and compositions.  Here are a couple low quality older photos I had stored online.  (I have no association with the owner or artist involved with the crude depiction gracing the car in my first image.)


----------



## de.das.dude (May 30, 2018)

Its Me!!


----------



## nomdeplume (May 30, 2018)

One more low resolution photo before I start digging into my catalog and hopefully shooting more.  Mostly as a placemarker so I never let something this noisy go out of laziness.


----------



## Sleepless (Jun 1, 2018)

GamersNexus


----------



## grunt_408 (Jun 7, 2018)

Got the gear out for a play...


----------



## v12dock (Jun 20, 2018)

Storm rolling in yesterday afternoon.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 21, 2018)

View from my new location of the Sunset & Clouds


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Jetster (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 9, 2018)

On 27 July _2018_, Mars will be at opposition and a total _lunar eclipse_ will be visible over most of Europe and Asia, Australia and South America. Those in the UK will not be able to see the start of the _lunar eclipse_ as the Moon will still be below the horizon at this time. 
Bummer but still hope for good clear skys so can get some good pics


----------



## Dinnercore (Jul 21, 2018)

This is the Club for me! I´m into photography and it all started years ago with my trusty Nikon D5100 which I still use to this day.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 25, 2018)

Tonight's moon from outside my Residence


----------



## Dinnercore (Jul 29, 2018)

I was watching the lunar eclipse and had to try my luck with some pictures, but it was difficult because 60% of the time the moon was behind clouds and my D5100 struggled to get enough light from the telescope:





Bloodred moon in earth shadow. 





As the moon got behind clouds I turned to Jupiter instead, can anyone else see a 4th moon in this or am I seeing ghosts? Could be jupiters light reflection on a lense tho :/ 





Tried all I could with Saturn, but only had 6 Minutes of time before he went behind clouds 





Finally the moon appeared again, closer to the end of the eclipse.





And it moves out of the shadow, portrait with Mars below it. Not a fan of taking a photo just for the sake of an event itself, but this together with Mars opposition only happens once every 100.000 years or so.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 29, 2018)

Fourth Galilean moon is just Visible  on the lower left of the picture
Nice pictures By the way


----------



## flmatter (Jul 30, 2018)

Had to crop this down to fit. Went hiking out to Russian RIver Falls this past Thursday.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 30, 2018)

Jetster said:


>


Nice shot!!!!


----------



## suraswami (Aug 6, 2018)

Long time no post from me, here is one.

mi amor


----------



## flmatter (Aug 6, 2018)

My daughter climbing to top of flattop mountain with me and the dog.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 6, 2018)

I hike with my daughter also. One of my favorite things to do


----------



## flmatter (Aug 6, 2018)

Love doing outdoor things with my daughter. Sorta pushed her out of her comfort zone but she did awesome today.
It was a great day with family and next 3 days of more hikes too
 Dog won't quit either, a real trooper.


----------



## flmatter (Aug 11, 2018)

Out biking a trail with in-laws and daughter
And saw this bear while driving back from a park


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 11, 2018)

My little chook


----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 14, 2018)

I don´t know if it really fits here, but I had a little photoshoot with one of my 'childs toys'. Build myself an RC-Driftcar 1/10th scale last winter to not stare at my walls 24/7 and get depressed...
Results:






All electric Nissan GTR 






All out RWD with 350W peak power DC-Motor. Controlled by a programmable ESC.




I´m thinking about getting it some new rims, but I like that color match with the body and it´s hard to find 1/10th scale metal rims in that color around here...


----------



## Jetster (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 30, 2018)

Just a visitor....


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 30, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Just a visitor....


@R-T-B  making house Calls ( Do you by Chance owe him $$$)


----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 30, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> View attachment 106157
> 
> Just a visitor....



Putting on the fine stockings, I think someone is asking you out.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 1, 2018)

Got the gear out for a play and this time it was with soap bubbles and the macro lens... The results are pretty special.


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 1, 2018)

grunt_408 said:


> Got the gear out for a play and this time it was with soap bubbles and the macro lens... The results are pretty special.



That looks pretty sick, just add some stars in the background and you have yourself a gas giant ready to rave. I personally would prefer a different crop/ or shot from a bit further away and either see the full half of the bubble or more 1/3, 1/4, etc. of the half circle. But that´s just me.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> That looks pretty sick, just add some stars in the background and you have yourself a gas giant ready to rave. I personally would prefer a different crop/ or shot from a bit further away and either see the full half of the bubble or more 1/3, 1/4, etc. of the half circle. But that´s just me.


You only get these colours on the part that is lit... makes things a challenge


----------



## Jetster (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## flmatter (Sep 3, 2018)

Out 4 wheeling with friends earlier today. Such a nice day out.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 3, 2018)

Beautiful, I want to climb those mountains


----------



## flmatter (Sep 3, 2018)

Come on up anytime.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm not much of a photographer, but I posted awhile back that I had a Sigma DP2. Does anyone here use Foveon sensors? I always liked the look, but don't really see it used much (in better hands than mine).


----------



## Jetster (Sep 4, 2018)

Is it just SIGMA  that has Foveon sensors?


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 4, 2018)

Jetster said:


> Is it just SIGMA  that has Foveon sensors?



I believe so, unfortunately. To me, there's a striking difference. Or was.. haven't looked into advancements lately.

edit: I didn't exactly get this Sigma just for that though. I liked the perspective (fixed 24mm..close to the human eye. Thought it'd be cool to train myself to capture images this way. Problem is I don't get out enough to make cool street shots. It's been mostly personal stuff. So I won't share anything ).


----------



## Jetster (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## flmatter (Sep 4, 2018)

Nice cat tree @Jetster     cat looks comfy


----------



## Jetster (Sep 4, 2018)

flmatter said:


> Nice cat tree @Jetster     cat looks comfy


That's his job, he's on duty  lol


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 4, 2018)

Jetster said:


> That's his job, he's on duty  lol



Oh wow, you don´t happen to have another position like this open? I would apply and bring some serious experience in the field of looking comfy.

Edit: Not going to double post so here is some random fun with a fountain pen. I got inspired by listening to Krzysztof Penderecki and his opera version of John Miltons 'Paradise Lost'


----------



## suraswami (Oct 5, 2018)

From my recent trip to India,


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 8, 2018)

I´m excited for the next mushroom season coming up. Hope to find some nice spots.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 9, 2018)

Not sure if  any here need a camera, and I'm more of a Nikon guy myself, but Woot has a deal on a refurb Canon Rebel XS here, $279....


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 13, 2018)

'Before I can breathe' 

As the daylight shortens I feel the shadows start to move again. It´s gonna be a long winter and I might create a ton of dark depressive stuff again. Thought I can finally hold this stuff on a comfortable distance, but then it stabs you in the back again. Well what can you do with PTSD, the face of a dead friend haunting you, social anxiety and random panic attacks resulting in complete isolation. Atleast be creative I tell myself 
Always be on the move, no matter what comes down.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 7, 2018)

Time for some Pics. 

Pentax F 100mm f2.8 Macro lens, quality lens from the early 90s, not bad for it's age, great colors and sharpness.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 24, 2018)

Piss off  It's not funny, that guy stole my girl friend!!


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 24, 2018)

not so pro stuff, just using Nikon Coolpix L320 and pushed by instagram filter


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 29, 2018)

2018 was pretty wild; I don't mean that in a good way. Well, at least I was able to escape psychiatric drugs at last, and finally stepped up to full frame FX. 

I hope you all are having a blast this holiday season. Here's to closing the door on dark times past and ushering in a better, happier year in 2019 with you lot.  Keep those shutters clicking.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 29, 2018)

tabascosauz said:


> 2018 was pretty wild; I don't mean that in a good way. Well, at least I was able to escape psychiatric drugs at last, and finally stepped up to full frame FX.
> 
> I hope you all are having a blast this holiday season. Here's to closing the door on dark times past and ushering in a better, happier year in 2019 with you lot.  Keep those shutters clicking.


The keyboard looks good
Btw what stuff you used?


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 29, 2018)

micropage7 said:


> The keyboard looks good
> Btw what stuff you used?



That board was from way back. It was my second build, for the chief purpose of getting rid of some extra Gaterons I had on hand - thus, the PCB was a cheap GH60revC and the plate was some random aluminium plate, which was sourced locally.

The GH60revC is a great board, if somewhat of a hassle due to the use of EasyKeyMap software to flash. The problem lay in the Gateron Yellows and the plate; the "W" switch became non-usable due to it consistently sticking in the middle of travel, and the only way to remedy the issue would have been to desolder the entire board, as the cheap plate did not support switch top opening. I ended up tossing it out. The lacewood case is still there, though; it was from long-defunct SEALWoodworking and has a rather unique grain.






Consequently, I've been using the B.face for the past 2 years. It looks a bit different now, since I left all my keysets save for DSA Dolch, DSA Hyperfuse, G80-3700 and GMK Classic Retro in the UK with a friend. My other KBD75 finally bit the dust (typical Mainland China quality), so hopefully I can get the Klippe put together soon with Silent Reds. The parts have been sitting on the shelf for a while.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 21, 2019)

Wolf Moon.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 21, 2019)

Throw one of mine into the pot


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 23, 2019)

Visited my home city!  Calcutta!

Behold the mighty Ganges!




And friends!


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Jan 24, 2019)

de.das.dude said:


> Visited my home city!  Calcutta!
> 
> Behold the mighty Ganges!
> 
> ...


Uuh, is it just me or the Ganges and your friends are invisible?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 26, 2019)

seems like TPU glitched. will post again.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 26, 2019)

This first photo is actually 14 pictures put together with a Gopro


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jan 26, 2019)

I've finally decided to join this club as I bought myself a Canon 6D mk II for Christmas


----------



## flmatter (Jan 26, 2019)

welcome to club @Nuckles56    nice shots


----------



## Dinnercore (Jan 27, 2019)

There was a thin layer of ice on a large bucket of water outside the shed. As it got slightly above 0°C water started dripping down from the roof of the shed into that bucket, forming a small hole and making these stunning splashes: 







And moving through the city at night, I found the state turning its 'eyes' away (like usual); a more symbolic picture:


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jan 27, 2019)

That droplet photo is amazing and I almost want to use it as a background @Dinnercore


----------



## flmatter (Jan 27, 2019)

I would


----------



## suraswami (Feb 18, 2019)

Some of the best shots I got from this morning Bird Watch


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 18, 2019)

suraswami said:


> Some of the best shots I got from this morning Bird Watch
> View attachment 116669
> View attachment 116670View attachment 116671View attachment 116672View attachment 116673View attachment 116674View attachment 116675View attachment 116676



Great shots there!


----------



## Jetster (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Nuckles56 (Feb 21, 2019)

Did you take any long exposure shots of that waterfall? As that would be very impressive.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 22, 2019)

Didn't have a tripod with me


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Feb 23, 2019)

Jetster said:


>


This pic gives me the feel of living in solitary which is kinda scares me


----------



## Jetster (Feb 23, 2019)

XiGMAKiD said:


> This pic gives me the feel of living in solitary which is kinda scares me



I would gladly give up internet and electricity to have property like that i could hunt and fish on


----------



## Dinnercore (Feb 23, 2019)

Sadly I broke my good ol D5100. It was my first real camera, and my one and only for 6 years now. So many memories and nice photos attached to this thing. And it was all my fault that it broke, I forgot that it was sitting there on the ground next to me and I walked over it, kicking it across the floor. 
No longer turned on, only showed low battery symbol and SD-card LED lighting up. A repair would cost more then its worth so I took it apart:




(dont know why but direct full size pictures from my pic-hoster no longer work on TPU, so thumbnail it is)

Really tough to get into these things. I checked all those ribbon connections and closed it again. This time it turns on but is still busted. 





Those artifacts are from my phones cam, don´t know why it is acting up now too. Was fine afterwards, well the D5100 display is showing wrong colors, it still claims low battery while I confirmed with 2 seperate batteries that I used a fully charged one. It locks the release due to low power and it does not detect any lenses.

From here on out I have no idea what else to do, so I looked around and found a used one for less then 200$. I shortly considered upgrading to a newer model, but I don´t have money saved for that and the newer ones do not have much improvement in terms of picture quality, they just added stuff I don´t really need.
That was a shock, but I´m glad I got that used body for cheap, it only has 4.000 total picture count! That is 1/10th of my old one. 

I really can´t live without a DSLR, and just really realized that the moment it broke. 
Anyway, a photo with the new body:


----------



## suraswami (Feb 23, 2019)

Snoqualmie Falls - This is a 'Single' jpeg file with 'Motion' effect!!




I have to compress it to upload it here.

Another Single picture of Caffe Latte.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 18, 2019)

So, I'm honestly pretty terrible at shooting just about anything, but product placement is the one area where I like to think my performance isn't completely appalling. Even so, I haven't had much results lately. I don't like my 35/2D nearly as much as everyone says I should. However, there was a lot of sun today (last week it was 0 degrees and still snowing here and there, tomorrow is slated to be 22 ), I was bored, and thought to mess around with my boards, including the one I had just finished building on Friday night. Most of them were unimpressive and frustrating, with the exception of this one:






It seems that PS CC's RAW editor likes it best when there is an abundance of natural light, and there are no contrasting swathes in the background. That said, I'm still struggling with the 35/2D's barrel distortion; my D610 doesn't seem to correct it properly for the 35, and it seems to be much more pronounced than even the 50/1.8G, which already wasn't exactly a winner in that department.


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Mar 19, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> this one:


I love this pic


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 5, 2019)

Visited a few UNESCO ruins in Hampi, India.

This is featured on our currency- Rs 50 note.





Just a grassy sunset 





Some old corridors.




And a cat ofcourse.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 7, 2019)

I went hiking and camping this weekend into the Kosciuszko National Park, the weather was pretty bad (it cleared with like 30 minutes to go) but still gave me the time to get some awesome shots whilst up there.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2019)

Right lets see how this goes.... Its the rip from my google photos so quality/size is a little reduced.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 22, 2019)

A late winter sunset at the bay:






An X60R after some barrel and perspective correction:


----------



## suraswami (May 5, 2019)

Wildlife Safari Park - Omaha
Peaceful Less crowded Drive through Park.  

With broken left hand, cast on and using Cast as my Camera stand I could still take these pictures


----------



## robot zombie (May 6, 2019)

Being that it looks like I'm doing this for real this time, I suppose I'll join in here. 

Back in 2008 I got my first SLR, a Canon Rebel of some sort, and took a few classes. I really took to it and felt like I progressed a lot. But my instructors insisted on us using film and shooting in full-manual full-time. It was a great way to learn the fundamentals, but very creatively stifling for me. "See the photo before you press the shutter." They said. Well I got better at that than anyone else in the class but my photos still weren't good! I feel like I learned a whole lot, but it wasn't really scratching the itch.

Ultimately, I sold the camera. Not because I didn't love it, but because I was 18 and really big on just living life and trying stuff. It got away from me, sadly. 

A couple of years ago now I came out of a really shitty, rotten relationship that cost me a lot of time and well-being. It's all good now, I came out a happier, more actualized person... while she basically threw her whole life away. After the shit she pulled, it serves her right! Since moving on I've been making up for lost time, just pursuing stuff I left behind that I realized really mattered to me. I had always regretted selling that camera. Wanted to pick up a DSLR but never felt like I could swing it between the money I sink into other techy stuff and making music. Not for everything I'd want to really get going. I wasn't gonna just get like, a T3 with a kit lens and a strap. Not enough for me to grow into.

Well, it just so happens that at some point way, wayy back there, I bought a used T3i! I was going through stuff I had in storage when I found the body, kit lens, strap, a battery/charger, and bag in pristine condition. The timing was so uncanny that I couldn't just ignore it. So I rounded out my setup with all of your typical accessories. I even bought a couple of lenses - the Canon 24mm f/2.8 STM pancake and 10-18mm f/4.5/5.6 STM. A good general-purpose and something for landscapes and the tight hiking trails I tend to frequent as-is. Super excited to get going with it.

I will say, the T3i is both mind-blowing and frustrating coming from a 35mm SLR. The flippy screen, live-view and such blows my mind - completely changes my whole vision of what composition is, not to mention all of the other cool features that film cameras can't have. Shooting RAW and using Lightroom is like god-mode to me. Being able to do HDR, fix exposures, change tones, add effects, correct lens artifacts/distortion and sensor noise - all non-destructively... this shit is crazy man, I can't even. I learn something that blows my mind every day! It is an overwhelming amount of just... _things..._ and... _stuff..._

I'm enjoying actually using the semi-auto modes. I prefer aperture priority with manual ISO. I take in the light and settle on an ISO for the camera to choose decent shutter speeds at my desired aperture/DOF. It's like a whole new world compared to the way I was taught. Just feels a lot freer. Add in exposure compensation and it's just so quick and easy to dial-in whatever exposure I need on the fly. More time spent taking pictures and less time futzing needlessly with settings. I see it as a faster, more intuitive way to the same results I would get in manual mode.

I'm having trouble getting used to autofocus, though. I never really used it on my 35mm, and now I'm remembering why. All too often I find it forcing me to change my composition to put my subject or focal point on one of the autofocus points. Moving the point in live view is clunky, and the viewfinder doesn't have enough points to be all that useful. Can't seem to break the habit of tilting the camera instead. So I think I'll be sticking predominantly to manual focus, just to have one less thing getting in the way. Obviously there are times when that's kinda beyond simple preference and you should really use AF, which is why I'll still take the time to get acclimated. I think on a better body I'd love it... I don't know. It's really pretty damned fast with either lens through the viewfinder, but that's no good to me if I can't easily direct it to focus where I want it to.

The other weird thing for me with this being a crop sensor camera is the DOF itself. I know how the DOF usually is at 40mm on a full-frame. 24mm is pretty close to equivalent, but focusing it is completely different. Does that make sense?

At least the image quality is good with these lenses. Good enough that I do it no justice with my amateur crap. All I *really* want for is better high ISO/low-light performance. Clearly this is not older Canon crop-sensor cameras' strong suit. Don't get me wrong - the camera is awesome to me and I feel like I can do SO much with it, but I can see where I'm ultimately going to outgrow it.


I've only just begun to shoot and haven't really gotten any good pictures that I would call favorites. I have a spot picked out... went on a long mid-day scouting expedition. I knew the light would suck with it being a sunny afternoon, but I also knew there was an overwhelming amount of interesting stuff to look at, so I wanted to just kind of hand hold and get some ideas. Now I feel like I know what to do when I go back. Been chomping at the bit. But it has been pouring hard for days since then... the lightning is no joke. I have seen two pine trees explode and probably heard many more. 

I had planned to go today after work. 5-8pm is a good window to hopefully get some nice shots. But it poured again. Between downpours I vented my disappointment by wandering the porch/front yard and taking little snapshots just to get more comfortable with the camera. I'm glad I did because that's when I realized I have issues to work out with AF. I'm otherwise very impressed with the setup. Didn't really get any keepers, though I hadn't expected to. I did get one little snapshot that I kinda like. And that's all it is. I wouldn't even call it a real photograph, or even a good picture. I do kinda like it, though. First I've taken that I liked at all tbh.

I swear it feels like I've forgotten everything. I guess this is one thing that isn't like riding a bike. See for yourselves lol



This was taken with my T3i, obviously. The Canon 24mm f/2.8 STM. Shot at f/2.8, 1/1000s, ISO 100. Raindrops collecting atop the elephant ears under glowing stormy skies.

The bokeh kinda surprised me coming from a $125 lens. Though I wish I hadn't shot wide open. The vignetting is an anomaly. I was using one of those rubber hoods and I must have bumped it forward, because it is the only shot even remotely like that. I opted to leave it in. I think it adds a little drama. It's definitely not exposed right. I wish I had shot at f/4 and actually composed the shot to get better coverage and depth with all of the droplets (I'll never know why I opted for so much headroom ) There's just something really pleasing about the perfectly spherical droplets strewn across the FOV, popping in and out of focus. It's a neat effect. Something I'll have to revisit next time it rains. I _want_ this to be a good shot but it isn't... yet. Next time, I'll approach it very differently. I should have plenty of opportunities, at least.

Well, I'll stop rambling now and just say "hello!" Really just wanted to put up something to be embarrassed about some time later.


----------



## suraswami (May 6, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Being that it looks like I'm doing this for real this time, I suppose I'll join in here.
> 
> Back in 2008 I got my first SLR, a Canon Rebel of some sort, and took a few classes. I really took to it and felt like I progressed a lot. But my instructors insisted on us using film and shooting in full-manual full-time. It was a great way to learn the fundamentals, but very creatively stifling for me. "See the photo before you press the shutter." They said. Well I got better at that than anyone else in the class but my photos still weren't good! I feel like I learned a whole lot, but it wasn't really scratching the itch.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the Digital World

High ISO low light performance, IBIS, Weather Sealed Body and Lenses and of course amazing picture quality - main reasons I went from Pentax Film Camera to Pentax DSLR

With IBIS, I can mount any old legacy glass and still get stabilized, for $20, 50mm F2.0 lens was almost perfect.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 7, 2019)

The saints.. are coming!.

Nikon D3300, 18-55 kit lens. Taken handheld, did NOT have any idea they were coming.


----------



## Sleepless (May 11, 2019)

921


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2019)

Taken with my Panasonic TZ70EB while in hong kong. Noob/scrub cameraman behind the camera so be warned some images were not 100% in focus or dialed in correctly with lighting conditions and lens/shutter speed boolsheet. I was just snapping shots of everything i thought was nice or _'artistic'._

I will be getting or downloading a book on photography basics so i learn how to really put my camera through its paces.... However my camera skills on Mate 9 phone faired a little better and i think i managed to get some better snaps which i'll upload shortly.

It hurts me ever so slightly that despite the 'idea' behind some of these photos was generally good and looked very nice. I couldn't get the sharpness or clarity that i wanted now that i look back on some of them. None of these photos have been edited in anyway and camera modes used were either on 'Auto Ai+' or 'scenery' mode.

Maybe there are some words of advice that ya'll would like to share on how i could improve my photography skills.


These arent all of the photos i took but the ones that i thought were most noteworthy to be shown.


Spoiler: Edited in because lots of pics

















I really loved this particular pic down here. It looks very 'metropolistic' and the dull colours almost make it look like an oil or pastel painting.
One amazing thing to take away from this picture is that Hong Kong is still being developed as we speak. A lot of land was reclaimed from the sea and land is very important to HK as we're just a small island with a ridiculous amount of people per square mile... One way to put it is every day is like black friday here - you have an absolute SEA of people just going about their daily business and that never stops.
















































































Some of the pictures y'all take is honestly so beautiful


::EDIT::

*Mobile phone pics part 1*


Mobile phone pics. Lots of pics yet again.... Some of my best ones including the long panoramic from my post that I posted while still in hong kong - these are all the original photos with my Mate 9.

Noob behind the camera as usual. Maybe because a lot of the snaps were done at closer range so they came out sharper with less noise. I did try to take the same pics as i did with the TZ70EB in the same places so some of the pictures can be compared directly and i think my mate 9 photos were quite a bit better. Colours just seems more vibrant.

I have more pics so this is like part 2... I hit the 30 attachments limit. go figure 



Spoiler: Mobile Phone pics, Lotsa pics



































































Part 3 of 4 - the last batch of mobile phone pics. Again its just me taking pics of whatever i could find that i thought was scenic or '_artistic_' - just more or less the same stuff but on mobile. A lot of duplicate shots where i dont think i nailed the first shot so retook it.



Spoiler: Lotsa Pics



































































There is a part 4 of 4 to come but ive reached the attachment limit and i cant make another post till this one times out and can no longer be edited. 99% of pictures from HK attached here.

I look forward to hearing your critique 

Part 4 of 4 - the last of it - the sky looked absolutely amazing in a few of these pics - the clouds and the sun just breaking through to almost give these excellent 'God Rays'



Spoiler: Mate 9 pics
























And the one im most super impressed with the most....





I tried to do a panoramic with my TZ70EB but for some reason it just saved it as a video file (or i think it did) - am a little disappointed with that but i'll have a look again later. but this picture almost steals my heart. especially the light/clouds on the right that give the backdrop on the right side a very picturesque vibe. Some of you will also notice that there's like a TINY lonely observation tower of some sort on the right and i wanted that in the picture so badly as it seemed very like of fallout'ish

But just the way the light breaks through the clouds on the right and lights up part of the city below or just makes it into a undistinguishable haze just gives me goosebumps.


----------



## flmatter (May 18, 2019)

From about 2 weeks ago, was heading down to Kenai to Russian River Falls


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2019)

flmatter said:


> From about 2 weeks ago, was heading down to Kenai to Russian River FallsView attachment 123231



This reminds me of a picture i had as a kid that my parents kept in my room - it was a photo of Mt. Fuji in Japan and it was exactly like this but maybe with some more greenery. Not sure what happened to that picture after my room was renovated.

Very nice picture indeed.


----------



## Jetster (May 18, 2019)

That would make a great desktop


----------



## flmatter (May 18, 2019)

Jetster said:


> That would make a great desktop



It does


----------



## aQi (May 18, 2019)

O boy i dont know if i should be posting here but just wanted to share some of what i took.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 19, 2019)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> O boy i dont know if i should be posting here but just wanted to share some of what i took.


You took pictures, so you should absolutely be posting here  welcome, and nice pics!!


----------



## qu4k3r (May 19, 2019)

During a power outage this week I saw a strange and tiny bright light blinking under a wooden showcase. Then I realize it must be a firefly trapped in a spider web becuase it just blinked but did not move around. I took this one after energy was retored.-


----------



## aQi (May 19, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> You took pictures, so you should absolutely be posting here  welcome, and nice pics!!



No bro these are old (from last year)
Just hanging around tpu, now i know tpu has this section i will definitely share more of my clicks.
And thanks


----------



## robot zombie (May 20, 2019)

Played around with HDR earlier today. Just 3 exposures: -2, 0, and +2. It's definitely interesting. Not sure I like how Lightroom handles it. Not enough control - it took a lot to pull anything viable from what I got. Maybe I'm bracketing wrong? I gotta admit it's hard to take the result and interpret how it should look, because the raw result is far from it. It gives the images an interesting feel - the tones are sorta dramatic and video-game-like but... it's hard to explain. It's like one thing always has to be pretty wrong for everything else not to be. I just don't feel as in-control of the outcome as I could be. The consistency isn't there.



Spoiler: rambling about HDR abit



The contrast seems to be all over the place no matter what I do. Anything I do after merging feels like trying to salvage a burnt birthday cake. You can dress it up nice, but it's still dry on the inside. I have to process them quite heavily and they never come out natural-looking. The only time they do, it's in a very boring way... like the lighting is actually flattened out instead of being more dynamic, even if the exposure does look more 'correct.'

I'd rather have a better starting point than plan on drastic tweaking every time. Feels like I'm not getting the full HDR experience. Too hands-off to be quite adaptable outside of the happy median of typical HDR shots. Deviate a little and it starts to punish you. The 'auto' adjustments it applies are good 1 in 10 times. The other 9, they barely work as starting points. I find it quicker/easier to zero-out the basic adjustment sliders, set the black/white points, correct WB, and go from there with my intended exposure/contrast/highlights/shadows. But even then it's like "Man... this is all I got?" It's like... you can only do the artsy type of HDR with it because the image starts off so far off from where it needs to be that you're forced to compromise somewhere between that point and the picture in your head. And you look at it knowing the desired result is in all of that image data, somewhere you can't reach.

It has some artifacts I'm seeing already, too. It seems like the brightness gradient is always harshest up in the highlights, while the shadows get all of the smoothness in dynamics. The highs are off... not just in straight contrast but also in color luminosity. Less of the highlights are blown-out than in a traditionally overexposed image, but what does wind-up blown-out after merging is irrecoverably harsh, even though the data is technically there in the lower-exposures. Plucking out that brightness level range and smoothing it over is a tricky and limiting endeavor. I wish I could control the tone-mapping myself... as in, actually pick what parts of the histogram most favor which exposures.

But maybe I just need shorter stops and more exposures for the overexposed side of the HDR stack? Just figure out what the Lightroom HDR gods want from me and offer it to them. Maybe 2 stops is too much distance between exposures for the shots I'm doing. With a few changes to how I operate I could pretty quickly churn-out a more granular range of exposures to toss into a few different merged images.

Maybe I'd stop and think more about what I'm doing if I knew I had to plot and set more parameters, heh. Might take that extra time to check focus and composition and stop thinking about the next shot. It just gets to be a lot for one shot that may not even be good anyway. I'd rather have a way where I just know all of the components and it's just a matter of going through the process of getting the exact shots needed, or at least of always merging whatever shots I get suitably. It's more energy tied up in technicalities instead of composition. My thinking is that you learn to nail the technicalities effectively and consistently in order to free up your ability to thoughtfully compose shots. Harder to do that with the extra unknowns of Adobe HDR in the mix, just never knowing if what you're feeding it isn't going to work and there's gonna be nothing you can do about it but contrive more roundabout shooting techniques.

Eh... either way, the anti-ghosting only kinda works on the water, which is in a lot of the shots I'd use HDR for. Like... it's passable but it's always at least a little blurrier than in any of the source exposures. In fact, the entire end-result seems to lose a little fine detail - it reminds me of slight chromatic aberration in the detail loss - it's just that the water looks differently blurred and stands out. It gets washy and you still get subtle overlays with deghosting... they just change in character so as to mimic water in motion. And then when you have water peeking through between solid lines, you get this strange effect, like circles of colored yarn vignetting the edges. This happened in the image below, where the walkway turns - maybe I'll crop it out to show it later.

Have to start trying other software solutions for it. And try not to fall into the trap of making garishly exaggerated images all of the time.  It's fun to mess with, though. I'll probably geek on it for a bit. I figure it might be viable for certain exposures where noise would otherwise be a slight problem with this camera's somewhat noisy sensor. An alternative to over-exposing low-light shots and recovering shadows to get that 'twilight' effect. I always seem to find myself most drawn to lower-light scenarios. That and subjects where a bright light source is behind them and there's only a lot of diffused light hitting the subject. And also low-emissive-distance light sources in relatively dark environments. Challenging for a newbie to get right at all, but it's what gets me wanting to use my camera more often than not. I kind of enjoy technically challenging shots in that it forces me to be deliberate and try to stick everything I can.

Biggest hindrance is that my tripod isn't steady enough for it... well, really, that's an all around problem. Every time I press the shutter button, it deviates a little - and even if it comes out sharp, it's shifted. So any kind of stacked image presents major alignment problems. Or maybe I'm using my 50mm at f/2.8 up-close and that little nudge is enough to push the subject partially out of focus.

Learned a little to late to always use the remote... or better yet, buy a more stable tripod. Because always using the remote with my tripod is a huge distraction. Something to misplace, time spent switching between timer/remote shooting and single/continuous, yet more time re-shooting because you realized you forgot. Just another way to become disorganized, which I'm quickly realizing is half of the battle.



Unfortunately by the time that I figured out to always use the remote with my crummy, wobbly tripod, I still kind of botched this shot - I left the aperture at f/8 from a previous shot when I should've closed it down to more like f/11 and focused further back, to get everything from the railing in the back and everything and up sharp. That or went wide open and brought it a little forward to shorten the DOF. This 10-18mm is really fun to use - the crazy, pulled-back perspective presents some interesting opportunities. But it's a different ballgame. I really needed to slow down - sunset goes pretty fast at this distance from the equator. I was caught off-guard. Still, I should've been able to do both and would have if I had stopped and thought. It probably would've helped to turn off IS when I mounted my camera onto a tripod.

Best of the day, anyway. The rest weren't worth sharing. I did at least enjoy the sunset. No sarcasm, it was nice to get off of work and chill at the park for a few hours. That's something I missed about my trips back then. If gets you in the mode of being present. It's very relaxing to just spend time in a nice environment, with only the goal of taking in your surroundings at hand. I feel like maybe I've needed that kind of relaxation for a long time. I also met a nice old lady with a full-frame Canon and a nice telephoto zoom lens, trying to catch all of the birds. It's a nice place to be and the people I met there are all very friendly. Any other time, everybody around here is rude as shit. I guess that's an unlisted benefit to going out and taking pictures. The places you'd usually take pictures at often have nice people relaxing in them or passing through. And something about having an SLR with you makes people magically more apt to chat and be nice/respectful to you. 





Unrelated... I feel like I take a ton of shots that are terrible and then occasionally I get a couple that are halfway almost good. And yet the halfway decent ones are the only ones I seem to learn a damned thing from. 


Spoiler: rambling about gear



One really good thing has happened on my learning oddysey. I'm starting to get used to the autofocus on this setup. I now only focus on the wrong points instead.  I still think my next camera will have more AF points. Even if I stick with EF-S, I can always snag an 80D. If I can find a good zoom lens to pair with it with, I think that'd serve me well.

But the focus-recompose method works decently well to compensate so long as you leave the aperture a stop or two higher. I've quickly adapted to using the back focus button (it's SO much better,) with the half-shutter-press only locking exposure. I find it generally works to choose the closest AF point to the subject that puts you closest to where you want to actually frame things, hit the back focus button, slide off to where you want to look, and fire off a few continuous shots. At least a couple always stick with everything focused properly.

So now if I can figure out ways to pull out better low-light and even just more dynamically lit shots with it, I'll be in good shape for awhile with this humble T3i. The only thing I'd really want for at that point is a really good, fast EF-S zoom lens with everything from barely wide-angle to somewhere in the upper-low to lower-medium telephoto range, good AF with lots of points, and IS. I could stick with these Canon EF-S bodies for a long time, I think. Even if they aren't the best. The one I already have seems to have a lot of potential. Even a few generations of marginal improvements and you'd have a really great camera body.

I get the impression that many of the lenses I can get reasonably (or even higher up) in the EF-S ecosystem are good well beyond the point I can reasonably gauge, so I think the technical limitations of Canon's enthusiast crop sensor bodies is the only factor left. That and I have 2 EF-S and one EF lens already. I like that they're light, more affordable on the used market, and feature enthusiast models with articulating screens. I seriously don't think I can go back from flippy-spinny-screens.

I find I can't trust the AF on my 10-18mm at all when I'm trying to take closed-down shots with an object towards the back of the shot as a focus point, even with plenty of light, it just misses. And the worst part is, I can't see that on the viewfinder. Even under sunlight, it can sometimes be hard to see what's in and out when you use the DOF preview to close down at f/11. Especially with it pulled all the way back to 10mm. My way around that is to drop my camera on the tripod, switch to live view, and use the zoom on the display to hone-in on the focal point as precisely as possible. I'm actually considering getting a phone mount to go on the shoe and just using my phone as a display for focusing in these cases. AF is fine for hand-holding closer shots, where the furthest object is maybe 20-30ft back (works great for wide-angle closeups with pretty narrow DOF, too.) Further out than that, it gets finicky. I really wish for a better screen or viewfinder


----------



## Ahhzz (May 20, 2019)

Some Weeping Cherry 5000-ish x 1050-ish. Was a lot of blooms a few weeks ago 




I liked the look of this, but it had a power line running thru it, so I had to do some editing....


----------



## robot zombie (May 23, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Some Weeping Cherry 5000-ish x 1050-ish. Was a lot of blooms a few weeks ago
> View attachment 123335
> View attachment 123336
> View attachment 123337


For some reason seeing that made me want horizontal/vertical, 9-shot panorama. 

Nah, but those are cool shots. I see a butterfly!


So, after a pretty disappointing run playing more with HDR, I'm starting to rethink my technique. Part of it was just that it was a mildly breezy day amongst the trees, and Adobe's deghosting solution is terrible as something to actually rely on beyond a last-ditch... it kills IQ, introduces splotchy or grainy artifacts, and probably the worst thing it will do is actually take pieces of your darkest exposure, bring it up, and replace exposures in the middle or even the top with those when they don't line up, so you can see all of the wonderful color noise and loss of detail in the upper-midtones, even if they're still conveying that added DR. It's terrible and ugly... like the picture was taken with a broken camera. I have to find a better software solution. Maybe photomatix. Seems to give you a lot more control over that, not to mention all of the built-in correction algorithms for noise, CA, and other things. If I understand it right, I can even export from LR to that after applying NR to minimize noise being brought up in the merging process that happens in photomatix.

I at least need reliable, controllable deghosting for clouds and water, as Adobe's solution just seems to ruin those with either a total miss or terrible dots and splotches. Hell, I have seen it take a clear blue patch of sky and drip coffee or something on it. I'll never understand how anyone can claim to get consistent results with LR's HDR merge. IME so many little things can throw it so far off as to be completely useless. You'll toss shots that would otherwise be viable due to that one thing. I'm looking at about 20 HDR stacks, with varying conditions, and not one of them emerged without its fugly pawprints on it. Is this why people hate HDR? Shots with nasty blobs, noise, and blown-out colors/highlights? It can't even handle trees shifting in a gentle breeze without turning them into noisy, blurry, artifacte-y shmutz. I mean, we're talking as little as 10-pixel differences across all shots royally screwing up half of the final image! What do you do with that? Never use HDR for anything that moves at all? Just the slightest movement in the frame makes it trip all over itself half of the time. I submit that part of it is me not knowing what I'm doing, but there's gotta be more to it when everything you can possibly do with it isn't enough to get passable results. Too many situations on that day, that I know I will encounter again and again, that I will have no solution for with that software. Just more shots I can never get. To be able to pick which shots those ghosted sections favor and mask off regions with a brush tool is like a dream to me. I need that in my life, so I can stop praying to Gaia for all of its wondrous miracles of physics to be still for lil old me.

Actually being able to tweak the tone-mapping and utilize different methods of combining the images would probably help a lot, too. God, I hate Lightroom's HDR implementation. I know... newbie blaming gear for lack of skill/knowledge. But I still feel like I'm easily hitting the limits of what it can do. It's giving me anxiety when I'm out shooting, knowing it'll be a dice-roll later even doing the best that I can. It's the opposite of what I strive for, which is consistent tools and methodology. Ain't got time for alla dis bupkis with my tools!


But beyond that, I think the biggest problems I'm having start in the camera. I've been too careless with my metering, usually allowing the camera to meter on my focal point and then bracketing from there. My mistake there is letting the camera assume that what I'm focusing on is giving a dead 0 exposure, when really it almost never is. This means that I always either miss or overshoot either the shadows or the highlights. I need to focus more on actually capturing the entire dynamic range of the image without blowing anything out... as in, actually figure out the difference, in stops, between the brightest and darkest points in the scene. That way I know where to start and end, and exactly how many shots I need to capture the full range.

So, what I'm thinking of doing is using the dreaded spot-metering. What I'll do first is pop into Av mode with my desired aperture and ISO set. What I'll then do is flip into live view and very carefully spot meter on or maybe near my brightest point (metering on the sun, for instance, would probably be a bad idea,) note the shutter speed given, and then move to my darkest spot and do the same. Probably need to zoom in to get it right, but it's worth it. This way, I can work out how many stops apart they actually are and find my true middle exposure. From there, I can flip into manual mode and go stop-by-stop through the shutter speeds between those two points and hopefully capture the full range. Or maybe I'll realize that there's not enough range for HDR to make a difference and I'll just take the middle exposure I found for a perfectly-exposed shot. I'll need to look into how many stops of DR my camera actually has to be able to draw that line. That, and lots of practice! 

I dunno... I think this will work much better than my more hands-off approach of metering once and bracketing from that random focal point, even if I have to work more on streamlining the process and keep track of a little more in my head. Just one of those things where normal metering isn't always trustworthy. Averaging falls apart when you're dealing in extreme contrast. The histogram misleads. I mean, if you already know you're dealing with a scene the camera can't adequately capture on its own, why trust it to meter it effectively on its own? I don't know why that wasn't common sense to me.

I'm thinking of putting the Magic Lantern firmware on my T3i to help with that, as I believe it offers more advanced bracketing that would make this process quicker. Like, if I wanted to do 9 bracketed shots, I could set the middle exposure and bracket it quickly from there. Big deal when you consider that the T3i will only do 3 auto-bracketed shots. With ML I could set the camera to remote timer and let it pop off many more shots rapidly, with one button press... instead of manually cycling through like I need to now.

I mean, my main concern with using this spot-metering method is time. Right now, I want sunsets and shots around that time, which presents problems with light changing very quickly and moving clouds. So as soon as I find my exposure, I need to get all of the shots quickly, before the sun moves too much - I've already lost enough time there by the time I'm done spot metering. I also can't be manually bracketing more than 5 shots because the clouds move too much by then - and even that is a stretch. With the 2 second timer it's a minimum of 10 seconds (and likely double that) between first and last shots. Sometimes clouds cover a lot of sky in that time, even on placid days. So if I can get the spot-metering done quickly, the ability to rapidly pop off those bracketed shots might just make all of the difference. I'd also appreciate slower shutter speeds than 30 seconds later on, when I plan to tackle low-shutter-speed HDR and star trails.


Gotta say... people talk a lot of smack about HDR... how it's lazy and just so easy. But I'm finding there's so much more to it than I realized. A lot of prep and forethought goes into getting good results. I guess if you don't want to learn and you actually are lazy, you can easily throw together some really awful HDR shots, but such is the nature of powerful techniques. It's not HDR's fault that people abuse it. I see it as a powerful tool and I want to learn to use it well.

I'm learning that it demands that you understand light and post-processing well - you need to *really* know what those sliders are doing to have any hope of getting it right. And unlike editing regular photos, there is little recourse for not capturing the light correctly - IQ goes out the window. It takes time and care, on site and at home. I get that it's not a shortcut to good pictures... but has anybody ever seriously thought it was? There are easier ways to be lazy. For me, it's just a way of getting the right exposure where every camera's capabilities typically fall short. It gives you a *chance* at good pictures in challenging situations, where there would be zero chance, even for a pro. The best-composed, most perfectly-focused shot is still shit if you can't grab all of the light needed. If anything, you have more reason to pick strong compositions and really get everything right because you're committing to all of these extra steps in the process. You do not have time to "feel" it out. You gotta be able to nail the composition... by take 2 or 3 you have missed your shot.

So many of the things I want to capture cannot be captured the usual way without huge compromises to IQ. That's what draws me to it. Being that I'm into landscapes, nature, and funky lighting situations, I think it will be an invaluable tool.


Other than that, I've learned that even with a solid tripod, the remote/2-second timer method is best. Even if the shutter speed prevents shake, the shift from squeezing the button is still too much for stacked exposures. Another one is always manual focus for wide-angle landscapes - zoom in on your focal point via live view and hone-in. On my setup, at least, there is no substitute for doing that. Autofocus lets me down every time. Not precise enough at any sort of real distance. Say I want reasonable sharpness 90ft back, with a sharp foreground fairly close to me. Getting AF to hit at 30ft away is already asking a lot. It'll say it does, but sometimes I struggle to see where it actually landed at all - surely not where I put it, though. May actually be my camera, there. That aside, with my 10-18mm STM lens, diffraction starts becoming an issue up past f/11, especially with skylines. Crop sensor and all, diffraction happens at lower f-stops. f/8 seems like the best compromise. But that means I have to be careful about where I focus and how accurate I am, like working with portraits and telephoto lenses or perhaps super-macro shots. I feel like I should be able to get everything at f/8-f/11, most times. Just a matter of picking where I focus better. At 10mm, it's challenging because stuff within a few feet usually winds up in the frame, meaning you can't focus out to infinity. And again, I can't rely on super-narrow apertures. Focusing precision matters a lot, even at web resolutions. You don't see it as blurry... just 'vaguely-muddy' for lack of a better term. To my eyes, it's subtle, but something that really takes away from the impression left.

I still struggle with the tiny viewfinder and small-ish display. It is a test of patience... probably my least favorite part. It often makes it hard for me to see my compositions for what they are, too. The weighting and positive/negative space is hard to gauge. Looks right on screen - wrong in editing. That shot I thought sucked on screen ends up being the best composition, every time. It gets a little annoying, never knowing if what I'm looking at is correct, or if I'm seeing it right. Discerning DOF is similarly tedious - everything is so much sharper scaled so far down. That's not even touching on how bad the screen is in sunlight... <_< I'm seriously leaning towards that idea of mounting my phone on top and using it as a display when using a tripod.

I realize I'm just repeating myself but it's really starting to bug me. It's nothing but a quality of life issue, I know... in so many other regards, I haven't tapped the limits of the camera, so upgrading is out of the question, but that also means being left wanting for quite a long time... or maybe it's just an unwillingness to get used to it that makes me feel so stuck with it. I'm sure I will get used to it anyway. Whether I adapt, adjust, or replace, I wish to be in a place where these annoyances are not a conscious problem for me.


Are ya'll tired of me rambling about things I don't know shit about as I meander hopelessly through this hobby yet?


----------



## Ahhzz (May 24, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> For some reason seeing that made me want horizontal/vertical, 9-shot panorama.
> 
> Nah, but those are cool shots. I see a butterfly!
> ...
> ...


yeah, I got a couple of good shots before he went out to my Kwanzan cherry, and was too high to get decent pics. Yanked several in and trimmed them to fit my triple monitor, but man those would look good on a 9-up lol

As for the rest, I think most of us are meandering hopelessly heheh. I remember seeing a meme somewhere of a shot of the early portable cameras: 9 pictures, and only one decent. Then it went to the modern 35mm film, 24 pictures, 1 decent pic. Then, of course, a modern 128Gb SD chip, thousands of pics. One good one hahahah


----------



## robot zombie (May 24, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> yeah, I got a couple of good shots before he went out to my Kwanzan cherry, and was too high to get decent pics. Yanked several in and trimmed them to fit my triple monitor, but man those would look good on a 9-up lol


Tricky shot, though! I was just talking about wind... can't imagine what a little wind would do to 9 carefully-aligned close-ups of flowers lol. Personally, I struggle to follow _one_ flower with a camera on a breezy day with continuous AF/shooting.



> As for the rest, I think most of us are meandering hopelessly heheh. I remember seeing a meme somewhere of a shot of the early portable cameras: 9 pictures, and only one decent. Then it went to the modern 35mm film, 24 pictures, 1 decent pic. Then, of course, a modern 128Gb SD chip, thousands of pics. One good one hahahah


So basically, what you're telling me is to find a whole bunch of 32-64mb SD cards, switch to RAW+HQ-JPEG to fill them up faster and I'll have exponentially more good pictures 

Nah, but it makes sense. Those film rolls cost some money. You kind of have to be deliberate. When I was learning on 35mm, my instructors really brought that home. But then, they also told me that when you're close to running out and far from done working an area, it's best to burn through the remaining shots on the roll and start with a new one.

It's all relative, I guess. If you only have two dozen shots, and you know that faffing around is gonna cost you more in film and developing, you're not as likely to "work the scene" and just try different angles and exposures. Whereas now, when you can take a few thousand RAW shots, it kinda doesn't make sense to not work every angle, try different exposures, different apertures, different subjects, all within the same scene. Previously you may have done one or two and it was good enough, but had you taken more maybe it would've been bad compared to other shots you got... you just wouldn't have known there was a better shot there because you weren't inclined to take it. When it's easier to work the scene, you're going to take more photos you can toss.

Like... no matter how many shots you take, only a couple will be your "best" whether you take 10 or 100. There's also the fact that you see all of your bad photos, where most people will never see more than a handful. That's gotta have an impact. It's all relative.

All I can say is, with big buffers and fast continuous shooting, I don't envy sports and action photographers. Wildlife photographers to a slightly lesser degree.

I've also heard a similar myth that goes something like "The best photographers don't take more good pictures... they simply don't show the 1000's of bad ones" or maybe it was something like "A good photographer's most guarded secrets are in the photos they don't show."


----------



## aQi (May 24, 2019)




----------



## flmatter (May 25, 2019)

Quick pictures from range today and airport


----------



## micropage7 (May 26, 2019)

Nikon L320 and pushed using instagram filter


----------



## robot zombie (May 27, 2019)

You know? I talk a lot about the different challenges I encounter learning the ropes... but my biggest challenge has been actually choosing/isolating subjects. I like nature... mountain biking and hiking have been very close to my heart for a very long time. It goes all the way back to my childhood, with large chunks of my summers spent running around in the woods, trying to find the coolest spots before anybody else. In my travels, I would see all these amazing sights and wondrous curiosities of flora and fauna and think to myself how cool it would be to be able to bring them home with me, for other people to share in.

So I dig up this DSLR, build a solid setup around it, and get going with the basic mechanics of operation. And then I get out there and quickly remember that everything looks sort of like this...


Now this is a terrible shot, to me. It is so beyond busy it's hard to know where to look first. And that's just kind of what these places are, all the way through. I guess in that sense, it is a good photo, in that you feel what I felt when I took it... that is, hopelessly devoured by plants 

When everything looks like that, the real challenge is picking out subjects to hone-in on, as well as spots to pull together with a wide-angle lens. I'm learning very quickly to be tedious. It basically comes down to... like, with some of these places it is an all-day hike, minimum. And if you try to hit all of the points of interest in a day, you actually miss all of the little things that really catch the eye. You have to basically pick a loop and try to take in everything there very slowly, until you remember where individual plants are. Otherwise it runs together in a busy cacophony of green. I'm realizing the experiences that bring me to these places with a camera are extremely transient and that it's going to be a matter of going over these places again and again... and I may walk the same loop 10 times on 10 separate days before I see 1 really good photograph in an entire 3-mile loop.

Nobody tells you this stuff, you know? Sometimes I think that's what people REALLY mean when they say that photography takes work. I guess the bright side is that I'll have plenty of viable spots for quite a while, heh. The best part is that these places are so diverse that you walk a couple of miles and you're in a completely different biome. The preserve above has I think... 8? 8 distinct biomes... in 13 miles of trails, not including the side loops along the way. These trails are crazy... just incredibly dense and complex. It's no wonder very few people ever walk them. Too easy to get lost. It can be overwhelming, though personally I find it very calming in that it draws the mind to the senses, even if only out of a necessity for understanding what's happening around you. Are you lost, or simply losing yourself?

Bleh...

Here's a couple of my favorites recently. I *think* I'm improving a little bit, though even in my best shots I still see glaring issues. Maybe I'm just a perfectionist... always wishing I could re-take the shot. My biggest problem right now is a lack of any reasonable command of DOF. My editing needs work too... plus, if I'm gonna commit to editing my photos, I need to work on better exposing for that. Some of my favorites I've ever taken get really interesting with heavy edits, but the exposure keeps them from being what they could've been with a little foresight.







Still sort of playing around, not expecting perfect results. Usually, I will try to isolate one aspect of a good image and stick that as best as I know how. I look for specific challenges and try to pass them. Maybe sometimes I score a combo. But every shot teaches me something new. Here's hoping that process continues for a very long time.

And then, one I posted elsewhere... but I think it's my favorite from a photography standpoint, just because of the mood and the difficulty involved in pointing a camera at a bright light in a dark environment. Looks terrible against a white backdrop. Oh well.


----------



## flmatter (May 27, 2019)

Iphone xr photo from last night


----------



## Sleepless (May 30, 2019)

Jelly by Matt
Came out pretty well for shooting through aquarium glass at 16000 ISO


----------



## robot zombie (May 31, 2019)

Sleepless said:


> Came out pretty well for shooting through aquarium glass at 16000 ISO


I think the grain actually makes for a nice effect there. And I agree, that noise performance is actually pretty impressive. My Canon would be unusable in that situation, even if its max ISO of 6400 ever _could_ actually allow for a workable exposure. It'd already be grainier at a 10th of your ISO. 

I wonder how that would've come out with a UV filter. People always say they take a little haze out of sunlight and skies. If they do, the effect is lost to all of the light that it passes. I personally don't believe it matters then, but what about a light source mostly operating near that range? Maybe? I know haze is always an issue shooting through any sort of water... and I assume even more so when a black light is involved.

*shrugs* just trifles I suppose. That's an awesome shot. A little jelly (sorry/not-sorry...) of that opportunity. I would love to try shooting at an aquarium... though I'm not sure my gear would like that idea too much. I know they present a lot of challenges that aren't obvious when you look with your eyes. Reflections on thick ass glass (and the scattering/distortion looking through,) haze/diffraction through the water (no matter how clean,) subjects moving around unpredictably with your ability to compose, focus, and follow them limited by your camera pretty much needing to basically be pressed against the glass, light too low for normal exposure techniques. Seems like it would difficult to get any decent shots without the right gear, or at least some decent planning.

But then it just goes to show, you do get some interesting opportunities!


----------



## Sleepless (Jun 1, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> !




Thanks for the comments. I've only ever used cpl filters on my lenses and had not thought about picking up a UV filter for that purpose. The haze was definitely the number one killer of my photos there because you lose so much detail if the subject is more than a few feet away. Thankfully the jellyfish tank was super clean and they move slow so I had plenty of time to check my focus and compose the shot.





Smithsonian Campground by Matt


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 1, 2019)

Sleepless said:


> Thanks for the comments. I've only ever used cpl filters on my lenses and had not thought about picking up a UV filter for that purpose.


I have UV's for all 3 of my lenses... and I never ever use them 

Even my CPL's, I avoid unless there's a specific reason for why I need it. Edge cases, where I truly have no other options. If the foliage is really reflective and washy, sure. But I would rather keep the sharpness of bare-lens and bring out the color in post - I would only use it if the reflections were completely taking out the color or really glaring-out details. For shots with a lot of daytime sky, I'd also rather not because I find they don't make enough of a difference - I still have to bring down the highlights to fix it. Even a pretty white sky has some nice gradients hiding in it. And honestly I'd rather frame/crop it so the sky is out of the shot, or I'm looking at a part of the sky opposite to the sun. Save the sky shots for when it's easier to fit in the whole exposure. Or maybe try HDR. Glass... I either want the reflections or CPL isn't enough given the lighting... better angle or backlight is a much better solution. Otherwise I tend to say it just isn't meant to be... at best I can make it look 'okay' with a CPL. I might use it for clear water in compositions where that ties-in, but large bodies look better without the filter IMO.

Plus, it's another thing to mess with all of the time and I tend to forget it's there.

For me, all filters are highly specialized... I don't like using them generally. A CPL just cuts too much light, which hurts perceived clarity/resolution. I always try to get the lowest ISO and shortest exposure, in that order. The more noise you add in, the blurrier the shot. And then to add to it, all of my filters are plastic. Looks fine zoomed out, but you don't have to pixel-peep to see the "cell-phone" effect. Maybe I'm OCD, but I really don't like that trade off. Maybe with better lenses and a better sensor I might not mind. But as it is, they tend to push IQ just over the line of being unacceptable. It kinda works... until I crop.

It was just a curiosity. Like, maybe I finally discovered a legitimate use for them! Otherwise, I don't see it. People always say it protects your front element. But where are you taking your camera that a hood doesn't cut it? A hood doesn't hurt IQ, yanno?

I always have that thought in the back of my mind of like "...but they have to be good for something, right?" I doubt they *actually* take the haze out of aquarium tanks... a lot of that is just the nature of light passing through water. But for some reason I thought that maybe because a black light has somewhat higher uv-emittance, maybe it might actually make a difference in that particular situation. Simply because the sensor does see some of that, and so you might see it in your shots.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 2, 2019)

My daughter is a little bit into the crafting Yes that's a DSLR mounted above her workspace


----------



## Wavetrex (Jun 4, 2019)

Experimenting with "product photography" by taking pics of random stuff in my house ...
View attachment jwlbox001.jpg

(no idea why the pic doesn't get shown, perhaps too big?)




Indeed, it was too big, a resized version seems to work


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 4, 2019)

Believe file size must be less than 2mb (i'm open to being corrected )


----------



## Sleepless (Jun 4, 2019)

Edited a few more photos from the camping trip.




Angels Landing Peak




Angels Landing Base




Grand Canyon


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 8, 2019)

Still been messing around with photographing RGB in the dark. It's kind of a difficult thing to do. The camera wants 50% gray, so the very small points of very strong highlights don't factor into the average enough... meaning light sources blow out very aggressively as the camera tries mostly to expose everything else, which is very dark. So you wind up doing long, grainy, cornea-dissolving exposures if you rely on it.

Normally, this is fine. The camera tried to get you the exposure with the most usable information (only this time a small, yet critical portion of it will never be usable.) You can typically slide parts of the histogram back to the left as needed. Usually this is what you would do if you want higher-quality night photos. In most other night/low-light situations, the light that is there is at least a little more even. Before editing, it looks like daylight, but you can bring the parts that are supposed to be dark down and get pretty close to realistic without any noise or detail loss in the shadows.

With these, I'm finding the opposite is true, but it is a PITA of a compromise. I basically underexpose right to the point where the highlights just start to blow out. What you get is an image where you see only the RGB light sources and maybe a little bit of ambient light and contours. The rest is almost completely silhouetted. Just a tiny bit of clipping is ideal. Going just a little too high fucks your light sources up beyond repair, but you also don't wanna go too low or there will be nothing to recover in the shadows. You can fix slight clipping in the highs by lowering the luminosity slider for the affected colors (along with hue shifts to bring the colors that the blown-out parts change to closer to the colors they're supposed to be,) bringing down the whites/highlights a little (doesn't work the other way around,) reducing clarity/increasing defog... there are all sorts of things you can do to wash them out.

Some of the harshness in the lights goes away naturally when you bring the contrast down to ease the harsh loss of detail in the shadows and bring more of them closer to the midtones. I may raise exposure 1/3 of a stop, depending on how low I've managed to push the highlights. You really can't get away with more than a full stop of boosting before the noise in the shadows starts taking over, and really I only want to bring up certain dark portions, I raise exposure only to push up the midtones - and then when I do I'll compensate by dialing back the highlights/shadows. I'll do much more to bring up the shadows and the blacks than I will to bring up the whole exposure.

You lose a little contrast with these tricks, but gain a lot of detail. It is surprising, how much you can pull from what comes out of the camera looking absolute black..

There are a million things you can do to make something out of these exposures (if anyone's curious I can explain it more.) It's just not the best... you do still lose a whole lot of IQ and it takes A LOT of tweaking. With some creativity, the IQ loss doesn't matter as much, but the process is a bitch - you can't just do a bunch of global edits and hope it does what you want, you have to make a lot of local adjustments with graduated filters and adjustment brushing.

Sometimes you get interesting results. There's a lot of drama but it doesn't look completely ridiculous and if you're careful the image gains a semblance of realism as well as looking like it's supposed to look that way - it can have more realistic depth and dimension... instead of it looking like 'abstract art' or like you made the camera do things it's not meant to do.

Here's the out of camera exposure. All I do is go as low on the ISO as possible and tactically underexpose - I think in this case it was 2 or 3 stops. You see the red turning orange and then yellow at the brightest points. Up to the very upper threshold of this range, that is fixable... so long as there's nothing white or approaching white.






I and people I've shown pictures like this think they're pretty neat. But the style of it really limits how much you can really do with the mood or the overall impression. It's a little tiring on the eyes and once you've seen one picture like this, you've seen them all. Like I said before, there's no depth or dimension.  I wouldn't want every picture of RGB stuff to look like this... you miss so many interesting things. The images always come out simple.

So here's a few samples of what I manage with edits... for the most part, I did them all separately, just wound up at similar points.











I think it looks better this way... or at least much truer to life. I should've taken the exposure the camera likes just to show how bad a job it does of capturing things like this. It takes things that are very bright and makes them super-white, while it tries to make all of the things that are actually almost completely black middle gray. Ah... I'm sure many of you have tried. And maybe you found a better way than me!



Spoiler: ranting more about how to do this better



In my case, the noise was still pretty bad this time, but heavy NR was viable because there's not a lot of fine detail to begin with outside of the edges of the lights, which aren't as affected. I got away with cranking the NR to smooth out the keys. To me, it's still not quite natural. Still pretty video gamey. The lower-mids always come out losing a lot of fine texture when I use this technique. It's too far below the noise, which also keeps me from quite bringing it up enough to look 'correct' next to my memory. It winds up both harsh and washed-out. Additionally, the drop-off at the black point means that you can lose separation between things that truly should be black and things that are sort of a darker gray. It all just looks one or the other... none of that fineness to the ambient shadows. Makes any depth you perceive initially seem like an optical illusion.

I'm still wracking my brain for alternatives. This all I have that somewhat works for these kinds of images. I used the same trick with the TridentZ picture I posted a little while back.

HDR has potential, but that gets dicey, too. I have tried just bracketing out an HDR composite from the auto exposure, but because that exposure itself already has blowout - the light sources get completely dodged out. So I tried spot metering around the frame - I would go into aperture priority, find the exposure for the darkest/brightest points, find the middle exposure, and bracketing from there. This gives a result with enormously better contrast detail and low noise, but it still just looks completely exaggerated. Might work sometimes.

But then, using *this* technique more, I think maybe I could keep it simpler. Just two images might be best - one that's exposed dark enough to make the lights start to look right and another that brings the dark parts around one stop over how they naturally look. If I map the shadows and highlights right, all of the information I'm trying to pull out of the single dark exposure should be there with more detail/control and less noise. All I want is for the lights to look their natural color/brightness and for the dark parts to be visible much like they are in real life. And it's not like there's a huge and really granular contrast range across the whole image. The dark parts and the emissive light illuminating them likely doesn't have more dynamic range than a modern DSLR can adequately deal with. It's just that the RGB light sources themselves are orders of magnitude brighter than literally everything else - and that's only limited to the local light on actual source, not the rest of the light in the shot. So, it's basically a completely normal low-light exposure + some small, super bright lights. Something like a 90/10 balance there. Take that 10% out and it's a normal exposure with normal contrast to it.

There has to be a reasonable way to bridge that gap.

I could forget the meter and use live view for that. Just eyeball, more or less, what I know to be a workable shot of just the light sources and then dial the exposure up until the darker parts look nice. I could even graduate it a little bit to reach into different points in the midtones. Actually that's really intuitive. I'm trusting the meter when I already know it can't help me in this situation. I might try that next time I do something like this. I know composites are gonna be the way to go. It's just that normal methods aren't going to work. Everything I read about low-light is the opposite of what works here.

Bleh, maybe next time I actually learn something helpful.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 8, 2019)

Sleepless said:


> Edited a few more photos from the camping trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice but the contrast is too high, you took it at noon?


----------



## Sleepless (Jun 9, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> nice but the contrast is too high, you took it at noon?


Yep, it was around 11:00 am with no clouds in the sky so the contrast was super high to start with and I was afraid to change it too much and have it look overprocessed.




robot zombie said:


> There has to be a reasonable way to bridge that gap.


My favorite thing to do with product shots like that is to bounce a light source off a piece of paper to get a really soft light source on the subject. You may be able to do something like that to bridge the gap and give more details to the shadows in those images. I think thats why the TridentZ shot works so well since there's a bit of ambient light over most of the image.


Here's Bryce Canyon from a few weeks back.



Bryce Canyon by Matt


----------



## aQi (Jun 9, 2019)

Randoms


----------



## plonk420 (Jun 9, 2019)

does this count/am i doing it right?
Denver Comic Con 2019 (>100 pics)


http://imgur.com/a/UcYsCiQ


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 10, 2019)

Sleepless said:


> My favorite thing to do with product shots like that is to bounce a light source off a piece of paper to get a really soft light source on the subject. You may be able to do something like that to bridge the gap and give more details to the shadows in those images. I think thats why the TridentZ shot works so well since there's a bit of ambient light over most of the image.


First of all, that is an AMAZING photo. Breathtaking panorama. Damn, man. Hats off to you.

That's a good tip for a makeshift diffuser. I will definitely be trying that, so thank you! I'm familiar with concept of bounce flash and things like that, but I never considered other methods of softening a weaker light source. I _have _been thinking of ways to get control over light for low-light shooting, though. First thought was my phone. I already have a mount for the hot shoe - I use my phone as a larger display and with the help of an app even get touch screen control of the camera. It's pretty awesome when you're stationary on a tripod - just a lot more comfortable, especially for shots where manual focus is the only way, such as with narrow DOF close-ups or really far-out landscape and/or wide-angle stuff, where you really need the sharpness to start and end at very specific points. Also just good on posture. No need to hunch over the camera at wierd angles while gazing closely at a bright screen for extended periods of time with a phone on top.

But then... that made me think about what exactly is stopping me from turning the phone around and just using a blank screen as a close-up light source. Give me an app that simply displays a white screen with a brightness slider and I think I might have something super-useful on the cheap. Or I could turn it around and use the flashlight with a dimmer app for a little less power and a lot more distance.

I also did some shooting on Saturday just using my monitor as a light source. I had Spotify open, so it was really dim. From there I just had notepad open and resized the window as needed to get my light. It worked extrodinarily well for composites!

Ultimately what I'm leaning towards for these situations is a continuous light. I like the idea of being able to see what I'm exposing for before I press the shutter... and being able to tweak it and see the effect. A basic portable one would work great. Something I can set up OR take around. I'm not interested in portraits so no fear of cooking models. I know strobes are more powerful, but I don't see myself using them for my means - I actually want something dimmer. A strobe probably will not spare me of my troubles. Though at some point I will have both, since they both come in handy for a bunch of things 


But like I was saying, I played a little with lighting the keyboard up on Saturday and it was undeniably better. The keys themselves gained so much texture and dimension, they almost don't look real in close-ups. I'm really pleased. I also did HDR composites... 20 different 5-shot composites in all. I was at it for 2 hours setting them up, hehe. The light just wasn't doing nearly enough to go against the LEDs on its own. They're just too absurdly brighter than anything else - by the time the external light starts to ease things, it also starts adding to the light cast from the LEDs. That or the keys start to reflect almost pure white while the LEDs are blown out as ever. And underexposing just kills contrast. But the light did help immensely with getting the dark areas up to a workable exposure.

My assumption on how to bracket was right. The exposure the camera wants as "correct" can really only be used as the brightest shot. It's very consistently about as bright as you can go without severe IQ loss. From there I went 4 stops down, one at a time and that seemed to get me the range I needed. If that last shot is nothing but deep red letters and maybe a little bit of contour, I know I've gotten the stack squared-up right. It really helps with getting around the LEDs just overpowering everything and blowing out. Like I said, it seemed more necessary with the light from the monitor... just to avoid a wash-out. I still need to feel it out a little bit. The more the camera looks directly into them, the more they blow out. And then, on the flipside with the way they reflect light, the keys appear darker as the camera's angle to them gets more direct. I think I will need to up my light source and bring down the brightest exposure to keep them from blowing out harshly. When looking at a steep enough angle, it looks dead-on, with the letters crisp/property colored, and with the keys looking pristinely contrasted and textured.

I feel a lot better about Adobe's HDR after seeing what I saw with the images I took. My basic understanding of how it maps things is that it uses the range of exposures you feed it to expand the range of the sliders accordingly, which is hugely useful with the right exposures. If your shots amount to 4 stops of range, that's pretty much exactly how much added usable range you get out of the sliders vs. the middle exposure alone. You have the power to make two profoundly different images with neither of them looking baked. The real key is to bracket so that you capture mainly the contrast range that you need most. In my case it was the darker parts of the image, so I made my brightest exposure correctly pick-up the brightest parts of my shadows, went down till I grabbed the darkest, and then went down again to grab just the highlights.

Most of them really don't need much editing to look right, if any. It's just a matter of capturing that perfect range with your bracketed shots. The result is really trippy to look at. You can tell it's a real keyboard, and to me, being able to see it under the light the exposures were taken in, it looks very much the same as in the pictures. But there's also something about it that makes it looks like an impossibly good render. I actually really like it.

The best part was that it completely did away with the noise. My brightest exposure was 30" at ISO 200, while the rest were faster at ISO 100. Knowing this, I'd happily take it up to ISO 800 to use the narrowest of apertures for full-focus close-ups. I was too wary and my images suffered for having too narrow of an aperture... but that really is a multifaceted issue for me right now.

Those two things ended up being huge breakthroughs... things I will definitely be refining and using a lot as I delve more into product photography. It was like "Ahh... YES! There it is! It's everything I said I wanted!" All of the focus on rigor and method finally got me somewhere, I think!

I promise I will put a handful up as soon as possible.  I am so fried right now the idea of intently looking and focusing my eyes like that gives me a headache. Anything even remotely work-like is just not happening right now. I should not be awake at all. 


There's one thing I wish I realized wayyyy sooner. I really only caught it after plugging my phone into my camera and seeing it on that enlarged display. Even when shooting raw, the camera sharpens everything it feeds to the display. At first I thought it was just due to looking on a smaller screen, but it's still kinda there when you zoom in. I finally know why every shot looks 2 stops softer. :/ I'm gonna have to train myself to work around it, as I see no way of turning it off... maybe there's something in the Magic Lantern menu. But it is literally like, I need to narrow the aperture by at least a couple of notches before I actually capture the DOF that I see in live view and even in previews. It's been plaguing shots where I sit and work out that perfect manual focus, where I watch the edges of my DOF and carefully focus to suit the composition as best as I can. And then I look at the exported images and it's anywhere from *juuust* off enough to notice, to flow-breakingly off. With a keyboard in particular, it's especially jarring to my eyes.

It may be more than LR can correct for, too. I think once I'm done in LR and I've exported my scaled down images to  around 50%, I may take the jpegs into PS for some selective unsharp masking... like I used to do with shitty cellphone images lol.


EDIT: Alright... here's one. Obviously still some things to address, but it's already much better with just a few simple measures. It just has so much more going for it right off the bat. I think the exposures I used still weren't quite right. Or maybe there's one in there that's making it harsher than it should be. The deepest shadows before black are fake-deep... as in there's a point in the middle towards the deeper tones where there's no gradient. Something I'll have to experiment more with. It'll take some trial-and-error before I just know which exposures I need to get the right contrast for a given shot. Some of it is finger gook, which alongside of dust was my bane on this day. The dust is trivial to edit out. The shmutz is irreparable.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 10, 2019)

Meanwhile...


----------



## plonk420 (Jun 12, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Meanwhile...



half expecting Father Ted to come walking out

so is there a good one (payment)-and-done software that comes close to approaching how good Lightroom is? e.g. how about the ones that sometimes hit Humble Bundle? mainly looking for auto adjustments, rotation from camera sensors... and lens aberration correction would be a nice bonus


----------



## aQi (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 12, 2019)

plonk420 said:


> half expecting Father Ted to come walking out



True story - I actually turned to my pakistani friend and said in my best irish accent... "So i hear father..... That youre a racist" somewhere onroute when we were looking at the amazing scenery.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 12, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> True story - I actually turned to my pakistani friend and said in my best irish accent... "So i hear father..... That youre a racist" somewhere onroute when we were looking at the amazing scenery.


Gorgeous pic 

I was more inclined to look for pointy helmets on top screaming about elderberries and k-niggits


----------



## Wavetrex (Jun 15, 2019)

A few more recent pics...


















Have a good night TPU !





(It's made of cheese)


----------



## aQi (Jun 16, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> True story - I actually turned to my pakistani friend and said in my best irish accent... "So i hear father..... That youre a racist" somewhere onroute when we were looking at the amazing scenery.



Bro have you ever visited Pakistan ?


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 17, 2019)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Bro have you ever visited Pakistan ?


Dude, so many awesome shots in there. Makes me want to go to those places.

Yesterday I got bored and started taking pictures of my trusty DT-990's. Love those cans - had em for almost 5 years I think. So much has happened between then and now. The stories they could tell you about my life... built like a tank, too. All PBT [or what looks/feels like PBT] housings/mounts, steel headband and forks, velour pads. They're also comfy and sound great with a hybrid amp.

Suffice to say, they're lookin pretty good for the sheer mileage on them! Being dropped, left on the floor and kicked, drunkenly tripped over, accidentally flung across the room, multiple moves, a vindictive girlfriend... the abuse runs deep. And yet only the white on the lettering has worn much at all.

But I digress... I was getting nostalgic looking up at them sitting on top of that speaker and intuition walked me to my camera bag. I like really warm, dim light in my room... I shot under a 40w, 2500k 2300k led about 10 feet away. Super-low, super-warm light. Typically warm light like this is considered undesirable - it fucks with sensors and optics much like fluorescent light does. No amount of white balancing after the fact can fix the completely unbalanced color range - the relation between different colors is just awash with yellow. The camera doesn't have the ability to represent every granule of that fine, narrow color range. But in this case, I think the monochromatic appearance gave a nice, nostalgic glow, even if it looks completely unrealistic. In person, the yellow looks the same, but you see many more colors and black still looks black. It's sort of like I made the camera tell a lie by putting it under that light. The original images would have you think the whole room was just... yellow. It's like I put a filter that only passes yellow light in front of the lens.

As I go on, I'm finding realism is just not my favorite thing. I want accurate vibe, not accurate reproduction of a scene. I like colors and textures and contours and would rather see them elevated than downplayed for the sake of being true-to-the-eye. I want to bring out things the eye can't normally see... the kinds of things I experience in my head when I look at something and decide to photograph it.

They actually fell out of the camera about how I wanted. Minimal edits. Just little touches. Honestly, the adjustments were done to one in all of about 5 minutes and then carried over to the rest, which worked because the exposures were actually pretty uniform in spite of angle/height shifts. Slight exposure tweaks since I shot to the right. Mild contrast reduction. A little split-toning to give the impression of _some_ color dynamic, so it's not just slathered in pee. I tweaked a couple to be a tick warmer as suited for effect. The difference looks dramatic, but the reality is slight.

The real work was in the removal of little dust specks and the odd blemish in the plastic. Fortunately I find that sort of relaxing - it's much akin to putting together a big puzzle. And it's so satisfying to see these clusters of dust vanish. Once you get up to a sufficient megapixel range the spot removal tool works exceptionally well. I really wish Adobe would optimize it better, though. I'll never understand why it needs to keep a fallback handy for hundreds of spots. It would work flawlessly if it started baking-in past corrections after 30 or so. It could be such a powerful and useful tool if not for it trying to keep track of every spot out to infinity. At least allow us to set our own limit based on our hardware.

I tried something new with metering, and I think I'm going to stick with it: center-weighted average. Everyone always recommends evaluative/matrix metering but thus far I'm not a fan. It generally works but it's not consistent and sometimes it gets really tripped up. If you only take one shot of something, you might not see how off it could easily become. I see it every time I take multiple shots of the same subject under the same light. Shift the frame a little and suddenly your exposure is 2/3 of a stop higher/lower because something slipped into another zone or something. I don't like how something that should be inconsequential could drastically change the outcome without me realizing it. CWA is just so much more consistent, especially when dealing with higher contrast... every exposure looks the same and they're all workable - everything is there. It just feels more predictable... like I better know how each shot is going to look. It has given me the most balanced result every time I've ever used it.



Spoiler: ranting about the experience of creating



I keep encountering this awesome experience when I'm shooting. There's something distinctly "zen" about getting comfortable in whatever your environment is and just honing-in with your camera, just "discovering" interesting things as you go along. I love just standing behind the tripod and making little tweaks to composition, turning dials, pressing buttons, twisting knobs, flicking levers, spinning rings... all of these satisfying little actions. There's some weird psychology behind that. We have something built into us that makes those repetitive, seemingly mindless little actions soothing. Look at fidget spinners and things like that. Focusing on those activities takes you somewhere else... to a simultaneously more primitive and more complex mental state - there's some seriously high-level routing taking place when you undergo a flow state. The tunneling of intent into being makes it sort of like meditation. It removes any sense of intent or control from you. There are simply things happening within and around you - and nothing else.

Everything drops off faster than you can even realize. Time slows down to a singular, infinitesimal sliver and vanishes at the same time. And all you're really doing is honing in on a single task - every thought and action is born of that goal. Your being becomes one with the manifestation of events. Your own thoughts simply pass through you like clouds along the highway. It is a lot like how people focus on their breathing when they meditate. But with this, it's more encompassing. Your mind is running wide-open, but with a granular, laser focus. Every detail is brought in and yet instantly consolidated and abstracted into an existential whole. When you're taking in a scene and processing all of these variables, there is a ton of information flying through your head all at once. A staggering amount of processing power goes into making sense of what you're seeing and doing (on a basic level, even.) And so many of these processes are parallel... so to be continually doing that and holding that state open, you don't really have the resources left for whatever is eating at you in the back of your mind. You are literally processing so much at once that you've lost your ability to sense that your mind is doing anything. It feels like a blank slate. A pristine, eternal moment of clarity and mindfulness. Your will and its manifestations become one in the same, thus dissolving the need for you to think and consciously move things along - one one side, you're merely a passenger to all of it. To you, nothing at all is happening. And yet, you're actually doing so much more than anyone not in that state could ever consciously think to do. It's a totally different way of operating.

It's like... there are really only 3 types of people in this world. There are those who are perpetually trapped by their thoughts and looking for escapes (healthy and not - meditation is an escape, too,) people who are so trapped by their thoughts that they don't even know it and thus can't honestly admit it, and those who naturally adopt coping mechanisms which prevent them from staying or becoming trapped without ever realizing that's what's really happening. Stuff like what I'm describing matters when it comes to how you make sense of problems in life and more importantly, how you react and what the scope your mental repertoire is. Everyone needs something to break the cycles in order to be able to see other things in a balanced way - something to keep you from going off of the rails from being perceptually stuck in place. Without that, you get caught in one way of seeing things and it spirals into a dissolution of meaning. It wears you down.

I mean it, it is super, super important to be able to tap into things that temporarily coax you fully into the present. It is so vital. They pull you out of moments in your head that you highly likely have wrongly internalized and may be wrongly influencing you. Those things make you narrow and make it harder to grow. Flow states tend to enable and facilitate more, and higher-quality learning, in addition to providing you with a wider avenue to meaningful abstraction of yourself and circumstances you encounter, both of which are beneficial outside of those moments.

It takes a lot of brain wattage, but feels effortless compared to being trapped by your thoughts. Your mental plate is already full just by juggling all of these different factors. It's taking up all of your attention. The sense of and desire for control over yourself and your thoughts is just gone from you. Everything operates on a whole new level. Platitudinous to say, but it almost resembles a state of being. The lines between your perception of yourself and the experiencing of your surroundings as well as your interactions with the world are blurred. I wouldn't describe it as "ego-loss", though it bears many of the same characteristics. There's more nuance to it. It's not that "you" are "gone" but rather more that "you" has become more of a fluid concept. The filter that's usually blocking some raw information in order to reserve brainpower for resolving internalized thought is just gone... along with all of those related faculties. There's this whole process that you walk alongside... something roughly approximating a guiding force, directing your will towards simple resolution of potential and outcomes. It's actually kind of a vulnerable moment - someone could easily trick you or rob you blind and it wouldn't register initially. That part of has been redirected. The internal shift is that profound. You are still there, but it's as though you're plugged-in to this... thing... running code on your brain.

By the time you're done, so much time has passed since those evil, toxic little things were cropping up that you've forgotten all about it. Even the space around you doesn't feel the same as before. You can then think about whatever difficulty has been on your mind again and it doesn't matter like it did before. It just makes sense, so you have the power to hang up the phone instead of being stuck in a hold loop. It's like a little transcendental cleansing. I sleep better after a rewarding shoot.

And then if you're lucky, you've created something, through that... something born of that little something "extra", of which you can pass onto others. I think even if your art sucks, there is value in that, just in terms of what it does for you as a person. I think it's experiences like these that have always drawn me to art... it's this idea of becoming both the creator/driving force and the observer simultaneously. It's a peak experience, not unlike those induced by drugs. You exist as both the dreamer and the dream. That is why I have played guitar for 15 years and why I'm always picking up new art forms. Whatever takes me there. It's all good stuff.

Sounds like foo-foo, woo-woo hippy shit, I'm sure. But the psychology behind this kind of thing is very real. You can easily see the impact these things have on yourself and the people around you. All of these toxic little thoughts and ideas that reside in us creep around and build-up if that part of you is never rebooted. Sometimes, a purge of the random-access transient thought banks is needed, because that stuff is ALWAYS influencing you, and sometimes it takes years to trace that shit back. Until then, you're just kind of at the mercy of these unseen forces in the back of your braincase.


If you actually read that, I think you're probably crazier than me. I can respect that, but I don't trust you 

To everyone else, all I can really say is... keep making art, people. The act of creation and the experiences/changes that brings within a person who does it often enough are a large part of keeping a healthier mind and spirit.

I think they came out pretty interesting for just faffing around. Something about them just works for me. Might be personal bias/attachment but I love the strong, nostalgic vibes I get from them.







 







At this point I can officially say my favorite lens right now is the Canon 50mm f/1.8 STM. It's cheap, the images look great, and 50mm is super interesting on a crop sensor, effectively framing-up like an 80mm. Everything I read about this combo said not to do it, that 80mm isn't really a useful focal length most of the time, how IQ might suffer from only using a bad part of the lens, yadda yadda. In spite of that, it has been my main lens since I got it, even though I have a 24mm that's more standard. The "effective" 80mm length is just a nice length for closer shots. It's perfect for when you want to isolate something, but not sever it - and the really narrow DOF with actual, "artist-friendly" bokeh brings that home. Not mention the distortion is incredibly low, the colors/contrast are great, it's very sharp, and it's under $200. It's made me love doing close-ups. More than that, I've realized that there are good close-ups everywhere you go. All of these little opportunities to showcase things that nobody ever gets a look at in such a way. It's not a situational thing like some people I ran across seemed to imply. You can take interesting pictures no matter where you are with a lens like this. I absolutely adore this lens. I see more opportunities to shoot, so I shoot more and for longer periods.

Maybe one day, I'll actually be good with it


----------



## aQi (Jun 17, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Dude, so many awesome shots in there. Makes me want to go to those places.
> 
> Yesterday I got bored and started taking pictures of my trusty DT-990's. Love those cans - had em for almost 5 years I think. So much has happened between then and now. The stories they could tell you about my life... built like a tank, too. All PBT [or what looks/feels like PBT] housings/mounts, steel headband and forks, velour pads. They're also comfy and sound great with a hybrid amp.
> 
> ...



Boy you certainly should write books or novels. I managed to read half and i kept half for others.
Behind a camera there is always a man with a story but i did not know the story and perception is this wide. Lol keep it up bro bless ya.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 17, 2019)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Boy you certainly should write books or novels. I managed to read half and i kept half for others.
> Behind a camera there is always a man with a story but i did not know the story and perception is this wide. Lol keep it up bro bless ya.


Real talk, I would love to write a book - the words come easily to me. But I have a feeling that nobody would know what it was about, nor would I know when to finish it. Sometimes I witness the way my own mind works and I think to myself how fuckin weird I am. The way that I think isn't normal. It's always "everything at once" up there. That definitely shows in how I express myself lol. I can be just as bad in person... just going wayy further in on things than is expected of the conversation and making people's heads spin. But for some reason they keep talking to me. I just roll with it at this point. Sometimes interesting things happen and it helps me make sense of stuff rolling around up there.


----------



## aQi (Jun 17, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Real talk, I would love to write a book - the words come easily to me. But I have a feeling that nobody would know what it was about, nor would I know when to finish it. Sometimes I witness the way my own mind works and I think to myself how fuckin weird I am. The way that I think isn't normal. It's always "everything at once" up there. That definitely shows in how I express myself lol. I can be just as bad in person... just going wayy further in on things than is expected of the conversation and making people's heads spin. But for some reason they keep talking to me. I just roll with it at this point. Sometimes interesting things happen and it helps me make sense of stuff rolling around up there.



You aint a talker then it seems you like to express yourself more in words.

You should write graphical novels.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 18, 2019)

That's water not sky


----------



## Wavetrex (Jun 18, 2019)

A night walk through the industrial area...











I guess it's not producing that much electricity right now...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 18, 2019)

@Jetster , were you the one who fell 800 feet into Crater Lake about a week ago?


----------



## Jetster (Jun 18, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @Jetster , were you the one who fell 800 feet into Crater Lake about a week ago?



haha No


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 18, 2019)

Jetster said:


> haha No


Are those pictures from this year?


----------



## Jetster (Jun 18, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are those pictures from this year?


Last year. They just opened up the north entrance. A lot of snow still


----------



## suraswami (Jun 24, 2019)

From recent trip to Canada.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 25, 2019)

bandung, indonesia
pushed by instagram's filter




blurry spot on the right is rain drop


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 29, 2019)

Ever since I got my camera, there's been one spot I've really wanted to hit and just kinda make a day of it. For the past coupla years I've been working as one of two maintenance guys at an old church and school. I love my job, too. The pay and benefits are beyond just living - I don't do paycheck to paycheck anymore. And it only gets better as I rack up more skills and earn raises, which are a consistent given. I've always been a jack of all trades - I like to always be learning new things at the jobs I do - I can already run a lot of equipment and tackle difficult repairs, so it's a great fit. The guy I work under is a master of countless tasks and he teaches me a lot - and he swears he's still learning things after 30 years!

But the best part for me is really just being there. I never get tired of looking around. It's a place with a lot of history and character... so many interesting things everywhere you look. The school itself is super-nostalgic, and not just because I went to school there as a kid. I keep telling myself I'll slide over with my gear on a day off... but I'm always so busy/tired that I never make it. I work hard, man. And there is no way I will ever have time to stop and do anything on days when I'm working. It's one of those jobs where quite often, you really have to be the man and step-up. We don't mess around much. That's why we are treated well. We're asked to do a lot for that place and the people in it.


The other day, I wanted to share it with a friend a few states away, so I snapped some pictures with my phone. I wish I had more than snapshots to share, but these might do for now. It's about all I had time for - summers are when we tackle all of the big yearly projects. Don't mind the old man on the alter - just the master at work.  We were shampooing the altar and the pews. We just finished stripping down the finish on the floor and laying down some sealer. Shiny as the old man's head, if not more, and that's saying something! Also of note are the pipes for the organ, currently hidden behind the projector screen, unfortunately.
















This church is just awe-inspiring to me. It's not very big and in fact I'd almost call it homey... but I've never seen anything like it here. It's a real-deal, down-home place of worship. Somehow it still feels grand. You'd never know from the outside that there's such art in those walls... walking in, you see things you almost never see in buildings now. Every other church here is one of those lame megachurches that you can't tell apart. There simply are no more old-school churches left here now. It's a shame - I think that churches are supposed to be unique and inspiring places, even when nothing is happening inside. Like this one.

It was built in the late 60's, though some of the stained glass is older than that. Pretty much everything is wood and stone. Even with the modern updates it still oozes character. It was designed to look like an ark, with these impressive archways of stacked wooden boards that have been bent into unbelievably pleasing curves - and all of the wood paneling, with its finely-aged varnish. The lines/contours and the combination of lighting inside with lighting from the stained glass are really something to see.

Everything is just so perfectly set-off that you know the people behind it really loved what they did and took it to a level most people can't imagine. So much about it just works, visually. I can't explain the feeling you get being in that church... I'm not religious, but there's something there. I'm also not an atheist... the spirituality sealed in that building's form is not lost on me. It stirs something in you. You can't not feel it. Every time I'm there, I just feel... better. It's like being back in the womb. Quiet, peaceful, warm, and comforting. That's why when I know I have to work in there, I try to make it first thing in the morning. I swear it makes my day go better.

I dunno... to me, it just begs to be properly photographed and documented. The saddest part is that there are no good photos available. I would love to be able to give some quality photos to the church. It feels direly needed. Back in the early 2000's, one of the hurricanes moving through pushed water through the roof and left stains all over sections of that beautiful wood paneling all along the ceiling. I think of that and shudder at the thought that one day this church could just be gone, and it would only live on in the memories of those who had seen it. I'd be sadder about that than being out of a job that I loved. It's an important piece of this town's history. Prominent shapers of the communities and economies that thrive in this town were wed here... not to mention the countless families who were bound through a higher purpose here, and lives shaped here... so many things that have made this town a better place for everyone to live and grow in for decades.

A lot of good comes in and out of this building all of the time. It may sound like I'm speaking platitudes, but it really is that special. It's rare for things like this to survive in these times. It deserves to be put on that pedestal. I'm proud to say that I have a major hand in preserving it. Hopefully soon I can do more than care for it. My own life might've been very different if not for this place - I went to elementary school next-door. I have things as person that I am grateful for because of the influence of all of the experiences I had and the people who were in my life back then. It's pretty major stuff, even if the whole "god" thing didn't stick how they would've wanted it to. I am truly a better person for it - there will always be a piece of it in me. And I'm one of many, many people of all ages who feel the same.

I'm sorry if I'm rambling with not much to show for it. It's been on my mind for a while. Every day, in fact! I get excited about places like these. And then they get me excited about photography. That's what it's about, right? To be able to show people the things you see and experience in an immediately tangible way... or maybe to tell the many stories of the places and people we come across.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 29, 2019)

You should tame highlights in lamps and green abberations and use CPL this time to accent the vitrage art and cut outside light.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 29, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> You should tame highlights in lamps and green abberations and use CPL this time to accent the vitrage art and cut outside light.


I will keep that in mind when I do a real shoot there! These are just cell phone pictures taken while working. The CPL tip is something I never would've thought to do. I hardly ever use them, but I'll see how it goes - that's an interesting use-case.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 3, 2019)

So... I've been thinking about upgrading from my Canon t3i in a couple of months... something with a little better image quality, better autofocus, higher res, more modern features. Wifi would be welcome, too. I love using my phone as an external controller/display. I could even use it to beam RAWs in and process them. It's a great camera, but not quiiiite there for me on low-light or AF. Not to mention bare functionality. The primes available for it are great, though. It's just a tiny bit too basic and I do find it often holding me back a little.

Lenses are a major deterrent to switching right now... I have two primes I love and one is an ef-s. And then there's my 10-18mm. I'd like to ultimately work my way up to some nice L glass, or something in a similar class. I'm well set on Canon lenses and I know adapter exist for plenty of other brands, but the AF performance always seems kinda dodgy. Also means I'm limited to crop sensor, which is just as well since I can't afford a full-frame body that's worth a damn anyway. By the time I'm buying L glass, I can afford the better body too.

I can't do with out the articulating screen anymore... it's such an awesome feature and I use it constantly. Be nice to have one with touch capabilities.

For a while, the 80D seemed like the ticket. It's basically like a much better t3i, you know? And at ~$600 used it's right in my budget. I can keep my lenses, and even start racking up more full-frame ef lenses for when I wish to jump to a canon full-frame. By then their current high-end ones will be cheaper, or I can throw all the way down for a flagship. But that's thinking unrealistically far ahead. I'm not married to that idea. But... still got the wonderful flippy screen, only it's bigger and touch response. Better sensor, better AF. Top display. Just drop in my lenses and go.

But there is something I really like about mirrorless. I love how much smaller they are and how far the performance has come. I thought of the Sony A6300, which seems like an all around awesome camera with actually good compatibility with my lenses. And then I could start racking up the more expensive Sony lenses. I like everything about what they're doing - the tech is impressive... except the usability is not good for me. And they're pricey for what they are, big picture. It'd be more than just a body swap, you know? Lotta money down the drain not too far off to really get going. Similar story with a couple of Fuji's I liked (XT line is pretty sweet...) and the Fujis have the advantage of a better control layout, which counts for a lot. Even t3i is generally good... the menus are just dated and clunky. Too bad... I definitely prefer the rangefinder-style viewfinder of the Sony. But just watching people work it is frustrating. And then it is again so costly in the big picture.

So I was looking at other mirrorless cameras when I saw the Canon EOS M50. From what I can tell, it's basically a mirrorless 80D... like in almost every way, really. A little smaller and lighter, which I like. I also like that it still looks like a real camera - a mini-DSLR, not a toy. The lens line is a bit lean, but there are some affordable ones that would suit me perfect for a nice, compact setup that still has the features I need and takes great pictures. In the meantime, I can tack on an official Canon adapter to use all of my lenses. I can see my 24mm f/2.8 STM pancake being a great, still-compact pairing. I love that lens man... a little wider than normal, but when you get up close, it still does great and the bokeh is nice. Wanna keep using it. Pretty much the same sensor as the 80D, so still a significant IQ boost from the t3i. I like the dial layout and it also has a nice flippy touch display. It also has a 120fps electronic viewfinder, which is awesome. You can even use the screen to move your focus point while looking through the EVF. I also just like being able to see the exposure in viewfinder, as I do still use that a lot too. t3i one is not useful in general. Small and dark...

Battery life is a downside I suppose, but I don't care about video and I like to have a handful of batteries on hand anyway. Rather have a smaller camera in that regard.

Best of all, the body is only like $600 new. Another $138 for the adapter. Puts it at ~800 for the whole deal. And then I don't have to really buy lenses for it until I need different focal lengths or just really want, say the 22mm prime that's actually made for it. As a mirrorless, it is nobody's first choice, but for me it my just be the ticket, mirrorless or not. I dunno. Still weighing my options. But I'm leaning strongly towards that. Worth it for the EVF and being able to easily reach for a more compact body/lens setup makes it worth the slight premium. And on top of that it is brand new, whereas I'd never buy an 80D new.

I'm actually debating on the EOS M5, now... not as good AF, though still better than t3i by heaps and even better than 80D in liveview. But then no more flippy screen... but more solid and more knobbies. I like the grippy part covering more. Better battery., bigger screen... and a little cheaper? Dammit. Body shopping is hard.

From what I've read, it still has Canon-itis to some extent... where you don't have as much to pull from highlights and shadows... which sucks, but I can live with it so long as the overall IQ is better. The way around that, ime, is actually to shoot at a higher iso and dial back the noise... doing it selectively is best (hit it hardest where it's worst/detail loss isn't as noticeable.) I swear, you can pull more shadows that way, and highlights lose a lot of that high blowout. ISO 400 is good, while 800 is best. Past that you lose the detail to noise instead. I don't know why you get more detail in the highlights and shadows when you crank the sensitivity a little bit, but it's definitely a thing with my t3i.

If I ever get sick of it, I'll just sell all of my shit and buy a Sony or maybe a Nikon FF.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 3, 2019)

Chicago Skyline


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 21, 2019)

Got a question for y'all. My D610 is currently suffering from a moderate case of D600-itis. D610s aren't supposed to suffer from oil, but well......it's got oil spots all down the left side of every image. It's clearly not dust, they're too large of circles and too translucent to be dust. They don't shift around, but depending on the background of the image, not all of them will be visible unless you take a picture of the sky. It's not got anything to do with my lenses, my 35/2D and 50/1.8G pictures have the spots in the exact same places. Obviously, being oil, the internal clean function doesn't do jack shit.

Do I take it to a large camera store chain locally to get the sensor cleaned, or send it all the way to Toronto for Nikon to get it fixed for $40, plus shipping? It's been more than a year since I got the D610, and it also happens to be a (J) model so I can't expect Nikon Canada to do anything warranty-wise for a Japan market camera (I know, I know, never buy grey market, I know)

I'll throw in some randoms I took "lately":


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 21, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> Got a question for y'all. My D610 is currently suffering from a moderate case of D600-itis. D610s aren't supposed to suffer from oil, but well......it's got oil spots all down the left side of every image. It's clearly not dust, they're too large of circles and too translucent to be dust. They don't shift around, but depending on the background of the image, not all of them will be visible unless you take a picture of the sky. It's not got anything to do with my lenses, my 35/2D and 50/1.8G pictures have the spots in the exact same places. Obviously, being oil, the internal clean function doesn't do jack shit.
> 
> Do I take it to a large camera store chain locally to get the sensor cleaned, or send it all the way to Toronto for Nikon to get it fixed for $40, plus shipping? It's been more than a year since I got the D610, and it also happens to be a (J) model so I can't expect Nikon Canada to do anything warranty-wise for a Japan market camera (I know, I know, never buy grey market, I know)
> 
> I'll throw in some randoms I took "lately":


I take it you've never cleaned a sensor yourself before? All the built-in cleaning does is rattle the sensor around a little. If you listen, you can hear the little motor going. It usually knocks dust particles loose, but it's never gonna do anything for oil, unfortunately.

It's a little daunting, but you really can do it yourself. If you're careful, the worst thing that happens is you leave residue or something and have to send it in. The biggest precaution you need to be aware of other than no pressure, force, or spraying/blowing, or dusty air, is the shutter closing. You need to be absolutely sure that the shutters won't close while you're cleaning the sensor... they can be pretty much toast if they ever close down on something. Look for a shutter lock or manual cleaning option. Sometimes you get lucky and it still works, but I say take no chances.

You just need a little kit. For your full-frame something like this is good. https://www.amazon.com/VSGO-Camera-Full-Frame-Cleaning-Cleaner/dp/B00K8MTQGY I use the same brand for my crop sensors and they work great. You get a residue-free solution and a bunch of sealed, rake-shaped swabs. I think there are smaller kits out there, but extra swabs come in handy as they actually go fast. The solution also works great as a lens cleaner... just a drop or two on the middle. Also beware of the cheap kits. Inferior applicators and cleaners do more harm than good.

All you do is put one, single little drop of the solution on the tip of the swab (oversaturating leaves streaks,) start from one end of the sensor and make ONE slow and steady pass right across, horizontally. Just one complete movement from one side to another. Edge-to-edge. Very, very little pressure... it takes next to none. Honestly, its better to use none and have to make more passes than push too hard and smear things or even damage the sensor. If you're pushing down and dragging solid particles of dust or dirt along too forcefully, you can scratch it. The coatings are very delicate. After the first pass, flip the applicator over and do the same thing, starting from the opposite end of the sensor.

Once you've used both sides of the applicator once, it's done and you have to toss it. They really have to be perfectly clean. Even touching the pad with your fingers can transfer residue to the sensor. And setting it down on anything may cause it to pick up dust/dirt/gook.

In your case, it's probably going to take several applicators, while most situations will just need one. You might try starting with two and testing it out before doing more. Another thing I might recommend if you do this... after your final wet swab... like, when you know it's clean, open one more and do a dry pass with each side. Helps ensure there are no streaks from any leftover cleaner.

It's kind of a scary thing to do... I get a little nervous every time it needs doing, but it's very valuable to learn. Dirty sensors happen and will happen again and again. Getting comfortable with cleaning them yourself saves a lot of money and hassle. Having to send your camera out for something like this sucks and the actual process isn't that bad. It just always feels sketchy messing with sensors because most people have it ingrained that nothing can ever touch it. Once you actually do it, it's really not that bad. I'd highly recommend watching a video or two on youtube... plenty of good demonstrations that will bring you up to speed on it. Please do that first - I'm glossing over a little just trying to give you an idea of what you'd be in for going this route. Might be your best option if warranty is out of the question. Either way, it's again very good to learn. All cameras require it eventually and having to send them out every time sucks.

But I gotta wonder... if you do this, will the oil come back? It must be splashing/running from somewhere. Maybe the shutter mechanism? I don't know what you could do about that. Getting it off of that mechanism may not even be possible for professionals. I dunno. I've never heard of oil on any sensor! That's kind of crazy to me...

Not sure what the laws are like over in Canada, but over here in the USA, it's no longer a warranty issue when you get to the level of recurring defects requiring servicing- such as with a known design flaw... that's a lemon and it ought to be covered under lemon laws. Nikon wouyld be obligated to either fully repair or replace the unit at their cost. Due to your unique buying situation I'm not sure any of that factors in for you.

Nice images btw! Good luck with your bizarre sensor issue!


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 21, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> --



The D610 isn't known for oiling, but the D600 had oily sensors like the 5.4 3V had terrible VCT phasers. Bit of an epidemic. That's why the D610 exists, frankly. Which is a problem since there are much less oily D610s, so less support for that specific problem.

The more I think about it, the more appealing sending it off to Nikon sounds. It's not an extortionate price, and I'm not in a crazy hurry to use the D610 right now. The hurdle of cleaning it myself feels a little bit like the very first time I built a custom board, but the stakes are much higher while the cost of having someone else do it is not quite as much.

Lemon Laws don't apply in Canada. As the former owner of a problematic '18 Canyon and a fat stinking lemon of an '18 F-150, ask me how I know. We have CAMVAP, but obviously that's for motor vehicles. If it just needs some cleaning, that's great; if it's indeed a repeat of the D600 shit-show, I'll probably just learn to clean it myself at a later date. Though some people are saying that it's just a one-time cleaning that the camera needs and it runs fine after that, so we'll see.

People were telling me to just pony up for the D750, but the price tag was a little difficult at the time. Now I see their rationale. The D610 is solid, but the D750 is a significantly better body in every single way and doesn't inherit the D600's shadow, as we see here.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 21, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> The D610 isn't known for oiling, but the D600 had oily sensors like the 5.4 3V had terrible VCT phasers. Bit of an epidemic. That's why the D610 exists, frankly. Which is a problem since there are much less oily D610s, so less support for that specific problem.
> 
> The more I think about it, the more appealing sending it off to Nikon sounds. It's not an extortionate price, and I'm not in a crazy hurry to use the D610 right now. The hurdle of cleaning it myself feels a little bit like the very first time I built a custom board, but the stakes are much higher while the cost of having someone else do it is not quite as much.
> 
> ...


Cleaning your sensor isn't something you should do any time, for sure. FWIW I understand that attitude completely hehe. It's delicate work. Personally it's been something I had to learn from always changing lenses in less than ideal environments. For me to send my camera out every time it's gotten dust or especially pollen on the sensor would add up to a lot of downtime.

Shame to have a solid camera held back by such an unheard of fault though... sure it's an older camera, but that's still a Nikon FF and those don't exactly come cheap. Sounds to me like you kinda want a new one anyway


----------



## flmatter (Jul 21, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Sounds to me like you kinda want a new one anyway


He can send it to me when he gets a new one.     Even with a oil spot or 2 I can use it


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 21, 2019)

Basically for old glass users, there is no viable cheap route anyways, as all of them have introduced new mounts and new proper glass designed for the short flange distance, not incorporating the same with a built in adapter.  Only now Sigma and Tamron has released a proper glass designed for mirror less. It took them a while, it will cool down the prices for glass, as competition arrives.

I would go either Nikon Z or Sony, try to fetch a used a7R III. As the fourth arrived. Rumors are Canon are prepping some Rebel like thing for R mount too. It's a solid purchase you will use 3-4 years, not blow on some useless gimmicks.

@robot zombie There is no practical use for having a6300 now, it is few bucks cheaper than the superior a6400. It is a fantastic travel camera, I own the a6500 for like almost 2 years. I chuckle at all my DSLR friends, doesn't your neck hurt with that weight? Yet I manage to deliver exactly the same results, just a matter of technique and getting used to.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 21, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> @robot zombie There is no practical use for having a6300 now, it is few bucks cheaper than the superior a6400. It is a fantastic travel camera, I own the a6500 for like almost 2 years. I chuckle at all my DSLR friends, doesn't your neck hurt with that weight? Yet I manage to deliver exactly the same results, just a matter of technique and getting used to.


I actually ended up grabbing an M5. It basically came down to mirrorless vs DSLR... the 80D was tempting until I saw what is pretty much a mirrorless 80D with even better usability thanks to the controls and EVF. Just a simple matter of it being the right thing right now, for very little money. I spent just over $500 on the body and adapter, you know? That's nothing for what is actually a very good entry-level all-rounder. I can see they didn't go over well when they were launched at what... over $1000? Hehe. Fine by me... the value now is very good for people like me. Sometimes I think that price point was the only reason they didn't take off. They wanted the mirrorless enthusiast sector (whereas before they were more selling smartphone upgrades,) but they didn't fully realize where it was already at in 2016... or they did, but started too late.

Coming from a t3i it is a huge, huge jump. Just the dual-pixel AF is huge in itself... touch and drag on the screen while looking through the VF... motion/face tracking that really works. That was big. It is magnificent.

But honestly, the main reason I bought it was the dial layout and control customization. I shoot in aperture priority, so having the exposure compensation dial right there is a big deal. You almost never see it... one of those things I'd have thought would be more widely implemented with most people using some sort of 'assisted' mode these days. Right next to it is an ISO dial. Then you press the button inside of it and get WB on the dial, as well as being able to add things that you can cycle through and also change via that one dial, such as metering and AF modes. Between that and having almost every button be user-assignable, I have the ability to set up the perfect camera... when shooting with the M5 I never need to go into menus... everything has a physical control - and I mean everything. They do let you operate the full menus via touch, too though... something many still don't do. Making everything assignable was brilliant. It means the camera doesn't have to have a confusing/uncomfortable amount of buttons/knobs in order to mold completely to every facet of your shooting style. You configure it precisely to how you want it to operate with no compromises. And you can really refine it. And then on top of that, the positioning of the buttons and dials feels great to use.

Honestly, it's more comfortable to operate than most DSLRs for that reason. I can do more because of it. Even being as small as it is, the grip is comfortable and everything is well-placed. The utility and functionality is pretty up there. Once you set it up how you want it, using it is a joy. It makes it easy to just grab and take pictures any time, anywhere. And as you said, the results aren't below similar DSLR's with a mirrorless 

Usability and ergonomics are big for me. I'm OCD about refining my process as much as possible and the Canon actually has the best tools for it in that bracket.. more than a lot of the direct competition. That's something Canon has always had me for. And then on top of that I'm still getting a sensor with IQ and AF performance on par with an 80D, which is exactly what I wanted. For less than the DSLR, even! Mostly I just lose out on video and the rotating screen of the 80D. The screen made me sad, but I can live with it. Video isn't even on my radar... I actually got frustrated at all of the reviews going on and on about video on what is clearly not a vlogger camera but simply an all-rounder mainly for everyday stills. The video is a tack-on, and for a lot of people that is fine. There's that and the fact that the screen flips down... which I get it, it's annoying... but seriously? Between that and people bitching about how it's made out of plastic I was pulling my hair out. Is polycarbonate even bad? I'd think the stuff used in cameras would be at least as strong as magnesium and probably wayyy better for shock absorption. It's still high-tech plastic... good stuff.

Eh, whatever... that is a thing I noticed pursuing reviews for mirrorless cameras. Most of the big ones have decent delivery, but you also get a lot of people mouthing-off about things they clearly haven't looked into, griping about things that would've been fixed if they bothered to familiarize themselves and actually set-up the camera fully, or just straight-up spouting gatekeeping nonsense. Like, there was a guy complaining about the smaller strap loops... saying how you wouldn't be able to find straps, clearly not knowing that the majority of crop and 4/3 mirrorless cameras have been using them for a long time, meaning there are many options lol. But he made a big thing out of it. Same with all of the dudes complaining about accidentally pressing the record button while shooting stills, when you can very easily disable or reassign it (a major perk imo.) And then there was the guy who claimed 'terrible' image quality and used what were actually just bad photographs to back up still unsubstantiated arguments for why nobody could ever conceivably take good pictures with it... eg "I don't know what it is... but it is BAD." All I could think was "maybe it's you...?" And then it's like everyone who reviews on youtube thinks everyone wants to vlog and needs 4k for cropping or fast frame rates for slow-mo or something. I don't get this shit, man. It's like these people don't get how to review things as what they're meant to be. It's like writing a review for a crop sensor and putting down 5 paragraphs to how not being FF is a con. Like, what? How is this happening?

I think I get it. The smaller reviewers want to add a perception of integrity and in order to do that, you need to list negatives. When it succeeds for what it is, you knock it for what you want it to be, but just isn't and doesn't pretend to be. I swear, it's like they operate on a quota system lol.

EVF is friggen sweet. I have the record button assigned to DOF preview for easy, realistic exposure and focus simulation right in the VF. Got focus peaking in there, too. With the performance of the AF and all of these assists, no more reasons to miss focus. That's one thing I hated about that old DSLR. It's a digital camera, sure, but it's still almost as hard to gauge what you're capturing as it was with film. SO much focus-recompose, too. The only difference from film is you can view the image immediately after. I feel like I can save a lot of time and nail more shots being able to really check focus/DOF/exposure before I press the shutter... like actually see it well. Really it all comes down to visibility through the EVF vs optical. Dude, it's like a dream with those systems backing you. It frees me up to focus more on things like light and composition.

Which... isn't that what its all about? I mean, people still shoot in JPEG for this reason. What if you could have that simpler, streamlined experience of nailing the shot in-camera with fewer downsides? To me that's coming up in the form EVFs and all of the assistance they offer, in conjunction with control systems that greatly enhance and accelerate the process of dialing in. Easy as JPEG/auto/semi-auto shooting, with the granularity of full-manual shooting, coupled with the added foresight enabled by the same capabilities.


Just wish the lens lineup was better. Hopefully as they get further into the aps-c mirrorless market we'll see that M line expand into something more diverse. I see a couple I will buy just to have a couple of compact native lenses. They have a couple that I could probably take with me in a small day bag and shoot all day while carrying next to nothing. I'm looking over at my hulking 'medium' shoulder bag with it's 5 compartments thinking something has to change.

For now, the adapter works great with ef-s lenses. Some of them start getting big, but the balance is still good because they're mostly light plastic.

My rationale is that this is great as a main camera right now, even if there winds up being nowhere to go from here in the big picture. As in it is something I will always want to use, will be easy to grab, and still more than get the job done taking good pictures or handling more challenging shots. Superior to my DSLR in every way, aside from no phase-detect... but then the t3i only has 5 points for that anyway lol. When I upgrade it will continue to be great as my grab-and-go. a7r has my attention... I'd love to own one of those eventually. Sony is just killing it in the mirrorless game and the FF options are great, if not pricey.  I'll be really curious to see what Canon does, though. I think they have the capability to become a major player in the mirrorless world... but what I also see is them throwing darts, trying to figure out what their market actually is. Slowly, they're getting that people want serious mirrorless cameras. I think once they fully embrace that we'll see some good stuff from them... and maybe they'll actually fill out the M and R lens lines. Between Canon and Nikon making real entries among the likes of Sony, Fuji, and Panasonic, my bets on Canon being the one to actually pull it off. Looking at everything the have in their tech as a whole, they're pretty much already there... just need to string it all together.

I also gotta say, totally understand the mirrorless thing now. Just looking at the M5 next to my t3i, I can't believe I dealt with it. It's not even big or heavy for a DSLR... just clunky and awkward to me now. Can't imagine what these magnesium body FF folks go through. If you're a pro, I get it... but otherwise they are no longer the best option for your average enthusiast trying to get good results. No reason to do that to yourself. Not when you can have a truly serious camera that's less than half of the size yet still packing all of your major modern features.

Even the strap is smaller and less cumbersome. Don't think I'm looking back. Got a little bag that holds the camera w/lens, two other lenses, some batteries and necessities, and nothing more. 90% of situations are covered for me. Even better, this setup is inconspicuous. So many places, you wander around with a DSLR and a ballistic nylon bag, it draws eyes. The little mirrorless in the unassuming belt pouch or small messenger bag blends in better no matter where you go. I'm also thinking about my hikes. Way easier to carry around a small bag slung over shoulder or more likely on side of belt and a tripod strap than a big shoulder bag. The former allows me to carry a backpack with hiking necessities and still stay very light. Big deal in south FL summers. It's the difference between staying out from sunrise to sunset and going late afternoon to sunset or morning to early afternoon... for me, anyway.

Canon made a statement with the looks on the M5 and M50 that speaks to something important. It looks like a mini-DSLR crossed with a point-and-shoot crossed with a rangefinder 35mm. Not only does it look awesome, but that's literally what I think a lot of mirrorless users want. They want a smaller camera that is fun/versatile/easy to use, customizable, and capable of doing the same work as a DSLR while also having the technical benefits of a mirrorless such as EVF and sophisticated sensor-driven AF.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 21, 2019)

flmatter said:


> He can send it to me when he gets a new one.     Even with a oil spot or 2 I can use it



I'll keep you posted when I jump ship to the D750 

In all seriousness, I've got about 10-15 spots of varying size, colour and transparency on the left side of the image / right side of the sensor. It makes my head hurt with the amount of spot removal I have to do on every photo, let alone more complex backgrounds where spot removal doesn't quite work. Given that the repair form on Nikon's site is broken to all hell and sends you back to square one whenever you get to the payment step, and I don't think I can trust the extremely poorly reviewed "repair" stores in town, I think I'll just watch some tutorials and get a cleaning kit.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 21, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> and I don't think I can trust the extremely poorly reviewed "repair" stores in town, I think I'll just watch some tutorials and get a cleaning kit.


Most Area's have a local Camera Club Someone there may be able to assist/help you (they also probably helped that repair shop get its poor Review ..)
worth a few hours looking in to


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 21, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> I'll keep you posted when I jump ship to the D750
> 
> In all seriousness, I've got about 10-15 spots of varying size, colour and transparency on the left side of the image / right side of the sensor. It makes my head hurt with the amount of spot removal I have to do on every photo, let alone more complex backgrounds where spot removal doesn't quite work. Given that the repair form on Nikon's site is broken to all hell and sends you back to square one whenever you get to the payment step, and I don't think I can trust the extremely poorly reviewed "repair" stores in town, I think I'll just watch some tutorials and get a cleaning kit.


You can do it! It really isn't anything. Sometimes I suspect that for the price manufacturers charge to have it done, they're doing the same damned thing, only in a better environment lol.

Some quick and dirty pics of the new setup. Probably the last time I'll use my t3i in a while...


 




 




 






Not too bad with the adapter and the pancake. Still pretty compact. The EF/S lenses are just wider than the M-series. Performs flawlessly though. But then you get into zooms and...



Comes down to how phallic you like things, I suppose. Even with the smaller tele's I'm sure it looks ridiculous. Not as awkward to hold as you'd think, though! Most of the weight is in the adapter. I almost wish the mounts on that were plastic. With those two heavy metal rings it probably comprises half of the weight of the whole setup. I'll live with it for the ef-s tele I wanna grab and the nifty-fifty I already have, but I think the 11-22mm and 32mm prime ef-m's are calling my name for everything else. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE the look of this camera - it's got that perfect balance of sleekness and utility. It's like... Fuji is all sleekness, while Sony is almost pure utilitarian. Canon is somewhere in the middle with the M5 and M50. The word I'd use is 'handsome'. Very mature and not toy-like, even though it shoots like one! It just needs more compact lenses to go along.

Though honestly, functionally I think it doesn't matter so much so long as the weight is biased towards the camera. One thing I learned the first day is that you completely don't hold it like a DSLR. There is no reason to. With a DSLR, you'd have your right hand on the grip where all of your controls are, with left at the base of the lens for stability, zoom operation, DOF button, so on. But on this camera, you've got a grippy surface on the left side. Hmmm... and then you move the AF point on the screen with your left thumb. Looks like a DSLR but you hold it like a point and shoot. Ends up actually being more comfortable to grab onto with small lenses and also gives you instant access to that lovely touch AF. The actual grip, though small is steep and easy to dig your fingers all of the way into. I was worried that with my big hands I might have trouble holding onto the camera and using it, but when you hold it right it is still very comfortable. I can still hold it in one hand and swing it around without fear of dropping it.

I think the spacing of all of the buttons/dials helps, too. The tactful staggering and angling keep the fingers operating them reaching away from eachother to work things, so there's always room even though things are bunched together. Things like the AF-lock button being off on a jutted plateau and the shutter button/primary adjustment knob being down on an angle... it gives you that extra needed distance to rest your digits without taking up additional lateral space. They even gave all of the knobs different springback and actuation so you can tell what they are. Little things like that sway me. I'm sensitive to that stuff. Canon, more than some others thought about how to make a camera smaller without gimping base ergonomics and functionality. Nothing to really get used to coming from a DSLR... it's just intuitive. I'm already working it without ever pulling the viewfinder away. The only other one I know of that comes close in usability on their smaller mirrorless systems is Fuji.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 23, 2019)

Climbed Broken Top in Oregon  15 mile day hike 7/20/19

In the distance, Three Sisters, Mt Washington, Three Finger Jack, Mt Jefferson and finally Mt. Hood and the end of the frame


----------



## suraswami (Jul 23, 2019)

Jetster said:


> Climbed Broken Top in Oregon  15 mile day hike



Beautiful.  Still snow up the mountains?  Last year we visited Oregon and thoroughly enjoyed.  I will add this to our list if we decide to visit again.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 23, 2019)

suraswami said:


> Beautiful.  Still snow up the mountains?  Last year we visited Oregon and thoroughly enjoyed.



At 8,000 ft there is still snow. This was last Saturday. The most beautiful hike I have ever done Todd Lake to No Name lake Broken Top Crater


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 23, 2019)

Long time no post , here are a few of my recent shots


----------



## flmatter (Jul 24, 2019)

@grunt_408  nice shots of the spiders    all well done  thanks for sharing
live action with fido is cool.  how many times did it take?


----------



## suraswami (Jul 24, 2019)

grunt_408 said:


> Long time no post , here are a few of my recent shots



did you kill the spiders or stun the spiders with powerful flash ha ha.

Fantastic pictures.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 25, 2019)

flmatter said:


> @grunt_408  nice shots of the spiders    all well done  thanks for sharing
> live action with fido is cool.  how many times did it take?


It took many tries to get that one shot. It was half an hour of trying and one tired doggo at the end of it.  



suraswami said:


> did you kill the spiders or stun the spiders with powerful flash ha ha.
> 
> Fantastic pictures.


Spiders where not harmed except for maybe blinding them with flash for a while. The shot on white background is an 80 odd image focus stack.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 26, 2019)

grunt_408 said:


> It took many tries to get that one shot. It was half an hour of trying and one tired doggo at the end of it.
> 
> 
> Spiders where not harmed except for maybe blinding them with flash for a while. The shot on white background is an 80 odd image focus stack.



What is the software you use to stack images?

any tutorial or dummies guide?


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 27, 2019)

suraswami said:


> What is the software you use to stack images?
> 
> any tutorial or dummies guide?



I am using Photoshop to stack. It does a really good job at aligning handheld stacks , when I use my automated rail I switch to using Zerene stacker. Handheld stacking is an art , you see through the viewfinder where your focus point is and ever so slightly rock back and forward through the range of the subject whilst grabbing slices for a stack.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 27, 2019)

grunt_408 said:


> Long time no post , here are a few of my recent shots


Yellow background spider looks great


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 27, 2019)

grunt_408 said:


> I am using Photoshop to stack. It does a really good job at aligning handheld stacks , when I use my automated rail I switch to using Zerene stacker. Handheld stacking is an art , you see through the viewfinder where your focus point is and ever so slightly rock back and forward through the range of the subject whilst grabbing slices for a stack.


Handheld stacking? You're a madman   "An art," he says. Oh, is that all? So what you're telling me is I just gotta feel it?

Naw, seriously though I cannot even comprehend the frustration factor on the way to being able to hand-hold focus stacked shots and actually have it come out. I only wish my hands were that steady. What a handy skill to have, though! Such a simple thing in practice, but not easy. I barely muster a 3-exposure HDR handheld.


----------



## Basard (Jul 27, 2019)

Just finished my water cooling loop, finally got some new fans in there... 

Just messing with the curves in Gimp... I find these settings hide the nicotine stains and dust pretty well:





Anybody wanna tutorial? 

Lol, here it is though for real this time:


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 29, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Handheld stacking? You're a madman   "An art," he says. Oh, is that all? So what you're telling me is I just gotta feel it?
> 
> Naw, seriously though I cannot even comprehend the frustration factor on the way to being able to hand-hold focus stacked shots and actually have it come out. I only wish my hands were that steady. What a handy skill to have, though! Such a simple thing in practice, but not easy. I barely muster a 3-exposure HDR handheld.



My hands are far from steady!! The flash freezes the motion. I have practised a lot maybe that is the key haha


Here is another shot. I plan to do a whole series of these and maybe release a book at some stage.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi There!!


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## suraswami (Aug 4, 2019)

grunt_408 said:


>



you really on a mission


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 5, 2019)

suraswami said:


> you really on a mission


Sure am 


Hey this is cool , my work featured on Fro Knows Photo with very positive reaction. 38:46 is where its at.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 5, 2019)

Fro Knows, Photo  lol


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 5, 2019)

grunt_408 said:


> Sure am
> 
> 
> Hey this is cool , my work featured on Fro Knows Photo with very positive reaction. 38:46 is where its at.


I don't always like Fro, but he... does... "know photo." 

Okay... sorry I will berate myself for that on my time. But for real that's a pretty high honor... he's hard to please. I could give him my personal bests and I'm sure he'd call them snapshots and point out all of the things terribly wrong before making them b&w and being like "Yeah, no. Sorry... still not feelin' it. This just is not very good. NOT a good shot. Try harder next time!" Taste aside he does know his stuff, but my god is he brutal sometimes! You dodged a bullet when he gushed over it! But you definitely deserved it for that photo... it's one of the better ones I've seen on his critique runs. Cheers for that, dude.


Meanwhile I'm still floundering along with my Canon M5. I've quickly come to love this camera. I've also realized I can never go back to DSLR's. The AF capabilities and ease of use are just too good. I look through the viewfinder unless I absolutely can't and there's no guesswork on the exposure, WB, or metering. I leave it on continuous focus and just slide the focus point around with my thumb, eye to the EVF at all times, where I can see everything I'm doing with the dials. The AF is so quick and accurate, I mostly rely on the continuous and it just works. 

Makes everything so easy... like, without thought. A major theme I see in most of the photos I don't share is that my composition is off... and then I think back on all of the futzing I had to do to get everything else right. I pretty much only stick everything on a tripod in a controlled environment. That is to say I do understand how everything works. But putting the rubber to the road when it's do or die is a bitch. Now, you could argue that some things only come with skill. Pro and icons mastered focus-recompose and learned to see the exposure against what the viewfinder showed, but why do that if you don't have to? What is the real benefit? To me, it's like, I know I could nail those things down in time, but I'd never like having to jump through extra hoops. It means I have to stop and focus on something other than the art in the subject. There's another problem. Abstract the concept of skill in operating the camera to the manual focus days. People like to bring up how the most beloved photographers ever only had manual focus and they made it work, so you don't need fancy features. Sure, they did! But if you look closely, they missed focus! A LOT! The more your gear can handle for you without getting in the way of whatever result you ultimately want, the better. There's nothing wrong with that. It doesn't make you less of a photographer. And it will always make your photos better, whether you're already good or not.

That actually really bothers me. When people say gear doesn't matter I want to slap them silly. Of course it fucking matters! It matters a whole lot! Better tools means more work done in less time with a better chance at a quality result, in anything, really. The best camera is the one you have with you. But if the camera you have with you sucks, you're still gonna have a lot of bad times. That saying is another way of saying "Welp, its better than nothing!" Any camera is better than no camera, of course. But what does that even mean? How much better is it?

So I am all for anything that makes it easier for me to more efficiently and consistently get better pictures. Mirrorless is superior in a few key ways. One day, I'm betting they will render certain DSLR-centric operating techniques obsolete, just like AF eventually all but replaced MF. I'm okay with never having to guess my exposure, move the limited number of AF points with slow/imprecise freaking buttons/pads, pull away from the scene to navigate cumbersome menus, or focus-recompose ever again, if possible! What's that you say? I can? AND it fits in a 50% smaller bag? And it's a better value for the features?! Seriously, though. If I didn't have the T3I from way back when, I never would have bought a DSLR, let alone lenses for one.

Best of all worlds the way I'm rolling now. I've got the half-shutter on AE lock, so I can meter anywhere I want before swinging over to my focus point. And then I can use the back button to lock-in with one-shot focus when absolutely necessary. Basically, it's like regular back button, but sort of reversed in a hold-toggle config. Quick and practical, if god forbid I ever want to focus-recompose. Right below that is a button assigned to toggle servo-mode to the back button for when I want to catch something moving with the camera still or I'm following something moving consistently. Near that is a toggle that cycles through subject/face tracking, "adaptive" tracking, and regular AF. The tracking is insane, btw. Maybe not as fast as Sony's latest, but extremely smart and accurate... very hard to throw off, even when subjects leave and re-enter the frame. Killer for stills of moving subjects.

And if I want to be really precise on a tripod, I can press the center focus button below back-button and flick the blank dial to switch over to full-time, small-box, single focus w/o continuous. Repeat the action and it goes back to how I have it set. So it's all right there, no matter what my focusing needs are. Brilliant. Couple really good AF with easy controls and you've got me. It's something I've never had before and now I'm wondering how I ever got by without it. Completely changes how I shoot in the best ways. I can get shots I would never think to let alone try to get. Now, I get them easily.

I'm eventually going to ditch the t3i and my ef-s lenses. The only one I'll keep is the nifty-fifty, as it's a great ~85mm equivalent for portraits - at f/2 you get awesome background separation with a slight soft-focus effect... without sacrificing color, contrast, or real sharpness. No EF-M substitute for that. The 24mm is nice, but it's always either too wide or not wide enough. I picked up the 32mm ef-m f/1.4 to replace it. It was pricey but man, was it worth it! I'll never touch that 24mm again. The IQ and AF performance are amazingly good and the build is so solid. It's really the perfect all-purpose - a quality, fast lens with a moderate 51mm equivalent focal length. Makes the whole kit for me, tbh. It's a legit combo.

I'm going in on the M lenses. Everyone seems to think it'll be shelved, but I see M and R lenses being for different markets. They are the replacements for ef and ef-s... so on the M side you'll have your Rebel-tier cameras and on the R side will be your Mark-whatever and D cameras. Why anybody thinks they would get away from that formula is beyond me. As the biggest player, Canon has understandably been on the fence, but they're starting to get it - and with the success of the M5 and the M50 they'd be fools to shatter those buyers' confidence. When they're fully up to par, they're going to have to canniblize their DSLR's for their M and R series cameras.

Only a matter of time. And then we should see some more nice bodies and lenses. Sucks to lose cross-adaptation but just because R can accommodate crop sensors doesn't mean you'd necessarily want the M-glass on em. Not any more than you'd really want a hulking R lens on a tiny M-native body. I dunno how much range they'll add... the M-lenses are clearly meant to be simpler, much more compact lenses, while the R's are bulkier, more pro-oriented affairs. But I'm sure they'll keep improving them.

What they have now really isn't bad. The only bad thing you can say is that they're generally slow, which I think people kind of over-emphasize. Everything else about them is sorta class-leading for their bracket. You can't ask for better lenses for the money. In this range it is a compromise between light-gathering, physical complexity/size, and sharpness/contrast/aberration control. You pretty much can never have all three. They sacrificed some light-gathering to bring forth some compact lenses with excellent sharpness/contrast and unusually good distortion/aberration characteristics. The 32mm is a kick-ass lens... like, a pretty mean piece of glass with an exotic design (14-element, concave front element and nearly-if-not-completely-flat rear - all for a basic prime lens!) It's actually kind of heavy for it's size... even though it's made of plastic, serious glass inside. Great build with a chunky metal mount and big, butter smooth STM focus ring. Small filter size. Then you've got the 22mm pancake for travel/casual use. The 11-22mm wide-angle, which isn't the fastest but has way better sharpness than the faster 10-18mm ef-s I have now. I hate that 10-18... it's never very sharp. The 11-22 is also like half the size. I want it. I also really need a telephoto for nature/landscape use, and they've got me covered on the 55-200mm... also on the slow side but still with good image quality, plenty enough reach, and again much smaller than the 55-250 ef-s. Not a sports lens but great as a general tele.

Between all of that, I'm looking at a pretty satisfying setup. The M5 is not quite up to really fast action or true low-light, neither of which I'm interested in. So most of lenses being slow, I couldn't care less so long they have good IQ (which looking at samples they actually produce truly GREAT renderings,) provide a workable focal-length range, are light/compact, and reasonably priced. 11-22, 32, and 55-200 all pack into a pretty tiny bag and give me the ability to take whatever pictures I want. And Canon is finally stepping up a little bit with their newest mirrorless cameras. The M5 is just a rock-solid, general-purpose camera with a great usability factor. Arguably their most versatile body in a long time. And coming from a t3i, the images are really night and day. Just so much cleaner and more workable. The sharpness is better and the noise is more controllable. The contrast and color are a world apart.

It's a dream to use and I'm so happy to be working towards a setup that I can really get down with. Can't wait to be fully kitted-out with it. I got a small Domke bag that will accommodate the whole setup with vital accessories... solid, looks good without standing out, so easy to carry. Paired it with their 1" swivel strap. Now all I need is a couple more EF-M lenses to drop inside and I feel like I'll have something I like carrying around with me a whole lot more.

And then it's pretty much that or bust until I go FF, after which it will become my secondary. Probably will not be going R for that. When it comes to serious FF mirrorless Sony is so much more on the ball. I honestly can't see Canon ever fully catching up. That's the other thing. I don't feel bad getting locked-in to M because no matter what I do, when I make a big upgrade, I'm going to have to buy new lenses regardless. Which to me isn't even a big deal. They're different classes of cameras with different goals in mind, and the ideal lenses will not work for both. Sometimes there is cross over with mounts and such, but a mount is one thing... optics and fit are another. It's unrealistic to expect a FF lens to work at its best on a crop and it never works the other way around. Personally if I'm going to have multiple bodies, I don't care if they share lenses. I'd rather just have the lenses that pair best with each of them, respectively. And oftentimes they are mutually exclusive by nature of the physics involved.

Honestly I've been like a kid with a toy, just always fooling around with it. I'll share a few that I took using my old lenses and the adapter. I have a few with the native 32mm that I still have to go through.

...it won't let me share more than one image on this post. Says it's too long! That's a first, even for me! I'll do em all in one later, I guess.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 5, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> I don't always like Fro, but he... does... "know photo."
> 
> Okay... sorry I will berate myself for that on my time. But for real that's a pretty high honor... he's hard to please. I could give him my personal bests and I'm sure he'd call them snapshots and point out all of the things terribly wrong before making them b&w and being like "Yeah, no. Sorry... still not feelin' it. This just is not very good. NOT a good shot. Try harder next time!" Taste aside he does know his stuff, but my god is he brutal sometimes! You dodged a bullet when he gushed over it! But you definitely deserved it for that photo... it's one of the better ones I've seen on his critique runs. Cheers for that, dude.
> 
> ...


Wow mate what a post! A friend of mine has that camera and he uses it for travel and loves it. He also has a 1dx mkii.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 5, 2019)

grunt_408 said:


> Wow mate what a post! A friend of mine has that camera and he uses it for travel and loves it. He also has a 1dx mkii.


Ahaha, yeah, I do that sometimes. Imagine if I was getting paid by the length of my posts, I'd be rich!

It's really nice as a travel camera. Small, but highly functional. As a camera for someone starting off with mirrorless it's not a bad bet either, which is where I'm at with it. I'd love to compliment it with a 1DX MKII though  But I probably never will. That's alotta camera for alotta cash. And by the time I get there with the money to spend and just... skill to capitalize, I'm betting there will be several mirrorless options on that level. I can imagine buying gear on that level is... stressful lol.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 5, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Ahaha, yeah, I do that sometimes. Imagine if I was getting paid by the length of my posts, I'd be rich!
> 
> It's really nice as a travel camera. Small, but highly functional. As a camera for someone starting off with mirrorless it's not a bad bet either, which is where I'm at with it. I'd love to compliment it with a 1DX MKII though  But I probably never will. That's alotta camera for alotta cash. And by the time I get there with the money to spend and just... skill to capitalize, I'm betting there will be several mirrorless options on that level. I can imagine buying gear on that level is... stressful lol.



Yeah mirrorless is going to be king in a few more years. I will still be playing with DSLR  I will get a new tshirt "DSLR is not dead!"


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## suraswami (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## suraswami (Aug 21, 2019)

I think vets can hire you, instead of dental x-rays, your shots are much better!!

Pissed off the Spidey with the light mounted on a tripod stand, after sometime she started to pack and leave


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 21, 2019)

Expect to acquire a new to me Canon 1100D EOS for a reasonable £dosh  it will be in addition to my 400D  EOS


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 22, 2019)

suraswami said:


> I think vets can hire you, instead of dental x-rays, your shots are much better!!
> 
> Pissed off the Spidey with the light mounted on a tripod stand, after sometime she started to pack and leave
> 
> View attachment 129654View attachment 129655View attachment 129656View attachment 129657


Ooo... nice, clean close-ups. I'd like to be getting more shots like that. Something so satisfying about em.

Is that your on camera flash? Most of my close ups have been on a tripod so I avoided... but if built in flash can do that I might have to try. Might spare me a ring light.

Never mind... looked but didn't read lol



dorsetknob said:


> Expect to acquire a new to me Canon I 1100D EOS for a reasonable £dosh  it will be in addition to my 400D  EOS


Enjoy it! Funnily enough I might've cut you a deal on a t3i but I decided to keep it, even though I've got myself a nice mirrorless with a good range of glass... I just can't bring myself to ditch that camera. Still get a lot done with those older Canons!

EDIT: Welp... I guess I'll vomit couple of photos from the backlog. I've been holding off because I just haven't taken any good pictures lately. Maybe rambling and actually sharing some photos will help me regather my motivation. It's been rough on that front these days. Getting ready for the new school year means a lot of physical work and sweating in my workday. And then it doesn't really settle down until the first month of school is almost over. Between that and things with my old roommate coming to a head, I have been cherishing the meager moments of peace in my own home. So happy to have both of those things behind me. Now if only my home wasn't still being torn apart 

Some of the very first I took with the M5...





Something I really like about this pose and angle. She's rearing up to jump! I tried to frame it to suggest that there's something of interest up past that right corner with the weighting being down in the other corner... to try and get across that she is in motion and moving in that direction without needing to show everything. I figured it's more interesting if you don't _see_ what she's looking at or where she's going to... I felt like adding the windowsill in the shot would've been a distraction from the most appealing part of the image. I wanted to show off her stripes and beautiful jade eyes while she just did what she does. In abstract, it's "Beautifully patterned, jade-eyed cat jumps up." rather than "tabby cat jumping on white windowsill." You know? Not sure if I even came close, but I'm nonetheless trying to train myself to take things like that more seriously. Let the photo show what's happening and what's of interest without being a slut about it. As I go on seeing more of what works for me, I'm leaning very heavily towards stronger separation with a few simple highlights. I naturally try to simplify the image as much as possible.







She's watching cat TV. Don't mind the 12g romex. In the middle of an impromptu remodel and the wire isn't even connected to the sub-panel. A copper line in the foundation has been leaking for a long time... so they ripped out a lot of the walls in the kitchen dining area... all of the tile in the house, the cabinets. It all has to be replaced. All over a pipe that only feeds a f-ing HOSE BIB. Doesn't make for the best backdrop. My life is such a mess right now <_< Thank god for BOKEH!

After taking these, I got inspired to go out for an afternoon shoot. I should've stayed right there and tried to capture the full story of all of the things she does by those two windows. Going out was a total bust. I think when the walls and floors are done I might do that.

Still only had my EF-S lenses at the time. I can see the massive IQ jump from the T3i to the M5 there, but I also started to see where those EF-S lenses' weaknesses are. When you put them up against the best M lenses they really seem cheap... in build, too. It's like a toy vs the real thing. I used the 24mm pancake EF-S for these... it's really soft wide-open. Stopped down a little the sharpness is much better in the middle and the color rendition is pretty good, but I dunno... it doesn't ever have that fineness to it and the bokeh looks kinda wrong to me. Is it stupid to say it looks fake? The general IQ limitations really show at larger resolutions. Scaled down they look great, but they start showing more flaws at the higher web resolutions. Good on a page, just okay for single viewing. You all won't see it as much due to pretty aggressive sharpening, color, and contrast adjustments. You can get beautiful images, but it always takes a lot of 'cleaning-up.'


That was my first taste of the DPAF/touch autofocus. I wasn't even using subject tracking. Just followed her face around with my thumb as she jumped up and down and pranced about... and let continuous focus do its thing. Just pressing the shutter whenever I felt like it. I couldn't believe that 9/10 shots were actually in perfect focus. It really blew my mind. I have my doubts about really fast-moving subjects, but to be able to just move the focus point around as you compose at will and have the subject in focus no matter where you put it in the frame is a wondrous thing for setting up more typical handheld stills. It's like magic. Just pretend you're sliding the subject around in the frame as you move the camera. It's so intuitive. You keep your eye to the viewfinder and just move through the shots. It really feels good... I felt completely immersed... in the act of taking cat pictures. But still!

I will say I really appreciated having some real DR to work with shooting against a window. Even at relatively high ISO, these shots left me a lot to work with... though I didn't need to do too much. The overall detail and light/color rendition was great... like spot on. The metering on this camera is just right. The AWB leans warm, but often that's desirable for me, and when it isn't, I shoot RAW anyway. The in-focus parts didn't even need NR. It only shows on the blurry parts. I pretty much never got away with that at ISO 1600 on the T3i. Now I'm thinking 3200 and 6400 are probably very usable. It'll be nice to have another 2 full stops of sensitivity to put to use with still more DR than I ever had before.

While I'm saying this very plainly, that's actually a pretty big deal for me. I feel like I've been banging my head against a wall, not having much of any pull. Like, even if I nail the exposure, I still want to be able to bring out in editing the aspects of the image the camera can't show on its own. It was the main reason I wanted to upgrade, and assumed I would be moving away from Canon for that in an APS-C to get there, as much as I love the way Canon cameras handle and operate. Then came the M5 with amazing ease-of-use and 80D quality sensor. Now I think people really exaggerate the superiority of other brands' APS-C sensors over Canons. The 24mp ones at least are about as good as any other currently out there and the AF is respectable and unique as well. Sony focuses better... and many other APS-C and m4/3 sensors edge out a little bit with ISO performance and DR... but the difference isn't so much that it's actually a different bracket... like, I really doubt the images you'll take will be better enough with any other crop-sensor. They're still all crop-sensors. All modern crop-sensors hit the same walls at the same points. There's nothing about the other ones that's going to elevate the way you shoot or the quality of the pictures in any real way. Having the best crop sensor isn't saying much if we're talking about any of the high-MP ones today.

I feel like people who passionately make the case for such and such crop sensor over any other JUST on the merit of the dang sensor these days miiiight have FF envy.  Even the 'lesser' one is very good! It's really the features they have that does or doesn't put more power in your hands. Past that it's down to the one that's most set-up for how you want to operate it. Quality of life stuff. With the best crop-sensor you're getting, perceivably, the same IQ as the lesser one. You don't get better pictures. Just a better experience.

The standard EF mount 50mm f/1.8 (the metal mount version,) has way better everything for less money... probably takes cleaner images than any EF-S, and quite a few others out there. The CA can be strong, though. Like sure, you get f/1.8 with very pleasant bokeh, but at times it really handles the lateral CA poorly wide-open. You can still get it pretty easily even at moderate apertures. But I will say that even stopped down less than a full stop, it has amazing resolving power. f/2.2 or even f/2 aren't bad. And it always seems to have more satisfying contrast. How can any Canon-user not have one for portraits and close-ups?




I hate the EF-S 10-18. It's fine for basic video or vlogging, but as a stills lens I don't find it impressive at all. It has weird sharpness issues. Like, it's decently sharp and in proper focus with nice, defined edges in the area of focus, but right out of camera at low ISO's it looks like it's has heavy NR and sharpening done. And the edge sharpness has never been good, no matter what I do. And then the colors and contrast seem flat. I pretty much never use it. And when I do, I usually resort to B/W. Maybe I have a bad one cuz people seem to really like this lens. Part of this might be that I'm reeally bad at shooting wide-angle, but then I never want to partially because when I do I have to contend with the fact that they'll be they'll always be pretty lackluster compared to my other lenses.




The EF-M 32mm f/1.4, I sadly haven't gotten to use much yet, though just firing off random test shots, I can already tell it's a much better lens than your typical EF-S affair. Not quite L, but closer to that performance than not. Like, not even comparable to some of the other nice, normal-length primes out there. Well worth the $500. Makes for a pretty handsome-looking setup, too IMO... though my closeups still need so much work lol. To be fair, it's gotten much harder for me to stand there with my T3i when through it, I'm just _looking_ at a majorly better camera setup, that I in fact own, and wishing I was using _that_ instead. Couldn't even be bothered to check WB, let alone focus. 









But anyway, that 32mm... I can't wait to take more pictures with it. Every picture I take, even stupid ones like these are so much more pleasing with this combo. It's got so much more pop to it. And the colors I bring out in post with it do not exist with images from the T3i and/or chintsy EF-S lenses. Man, it's such a nice change to not have to always be limiting myself and jumping through hoops to squeeze out better IQ. the f/1.4 bokeh is also delicious. Thank god Canon actually gave the M line a really nice high-quality prime at a versatile focal length. It's got me enjoying colors and textures a lot more. Maybe too much so...












I've never seen the color and texture of these elephant ears so well before.. the color pattern actually got picked up! I had such a hard time grabbing that with my old setup. Now those streaks just pop like crazy.












On this day, there was AMAZING light outside. I wanted to be out there so bad, but it was after a downpour and the humidity made it impossible. I knew the window would be too short for me to acclimate the camera. So I drowned my sorrows by trying to do something artsy... which in this case meant metering on the sky while taking pictures of things like an aggressively pruned datura plant, or my dusty blinds...

But that's how it goes this time of year. I bring you a typical summer afternoon in beautiful coastal south florida... as seen when ruined by anxiety-inducingly tilted power lines.




I've also got the EF-M 55-200mm f/4.5-f/6.3 in hand now. I'm really excited to get to work with that one. Got it used for $180. For a kit lens, it's not cheap quality at all... especially compared to the venerable EF-S 55-250. Super well-built plastic lens. It actually even has a glass front element. And the image quality is very good. It doesn't feel like much of a compromise on the sensor's potential. You probably won't find an EF or EF-S kit lens with nearly the perceived resolution or image quality, even the faster ones. Thanks to DPAF, it actually focuses as well as any other lens on the camera (which is responsive, accurate, and consistent,) even at 200mm when it hits 6.3 for its widest aperture. It just needs reasonable light, as the new M sensor's DPAF doesn't have the best AF light sensitivity and the combination of tighter aperture and longer lens doesn't help. I was still grabbing focus without it flipping to contrast-detect focusing in a room lit only by a 350 lumen lightbulb. So it's still gonna work fine in most situations. True low-light, no way - all bets are off. The IS works really well, though being so small in general the whole setup is significantly easier to keep steady. I swear I can pretty consistently take 200mm shots at 1/20 and not have shake. I wouldn't rely on that or anything lol, but the point is I could do it if I really focused on it, more often than not.

How cool is that? A good medium tele with IS that's only about 6 inches long and maybe 2 inches wide? At that point, everything else is pretty much a bonus. I can forgive how slow it is.

It's been interesting to see the kind of glass Canon puts out with such a short flange distance. The ones I've tried so far have basically been tiny APS-C lenses that generally outperform thier older, bigger APS-C lenses in everything but minimum aperture. They're also much denser in the hand, even the plastic-mounts. I like that for stability. It puts the bulk of the weight right around where the tripod mount is, so it just kind of rests in the hand. I doubt that extra weight is some new kind of STM motor, as EF-S motors with STM and IS element groups still weigh nothing. So that's just glass! People diss the M lenses for being limited, which I get... depending on what you shoot and how, you might not have your lens, but they really do cover a good range between just 3 of them... everything from 11mm-200mm, and the actual quality of those lenses would still be very good if they were DSLR lenses. They're pretty unique and show a lot of promise. Be interesting if they ever update em. Never know... they're pushing forward with an M6 mkII supposedly.

Then when they do make a fast lens for these bodies, it far surpasses the bigger APS-C lenses made for their DSLR's. The 32mm especially is probably on par with many of their more expensive DSLR lenses. Not like, hands-down best territory, but definitely one of the best available for Canon in that focal length. I don't feel like that's a huuuge stretch.

If all I had was that and the M5 and that chunky little lens, I'd think I made off pretty well for $1000! You're just not going to find a camera and lens with so much all-around capability for that money. You can have a better camera for a little more money, but a comparably good lens would probably put you at ~$2000 with the camera easily.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 23, 2019)

That 32mm 1.4 does good with close up shots. What's the minimal focus distance on it?


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 23, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> That 32mm 1.4 does good with close up shots. What's the minimal focus distance on it?


0.23m/0.76ft... so about ).25x magnification. So decidedly not exactly a macro lens, but not bad at all... very usable for general close-ups. And then you've got f/1.4, which by the time you get down to a foot away, is razor-thin DOF. And it is still as sharp as it ever is wide-open. I'm betting if I stood far enough from something flat enough to have the whole thing in critical focus, it would be sharp from edge to edge. Nice contrast and color rendition really give the details and textures in close-ups more oomph, too. It just works well for them for many reasons, even though it's not really a lens to buy only for close-ups.

I just like how much what little is in focus pops against that creamy and smooth cats-eye bokeh. It's a fun lens with a ton of shooting options. You do pay a lot (well... for an EF-M lens,) but it holds up well against other options in that price range. It's a gem as far as non-L Canon lenses go. All-around, I don't know of a lens quite like it for their DSLR's going for less.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 23, 2019)

3X mag on the Canon MP E65mm f.2.8 Shot at 1/200th ISO 2000 F8 Flash set to 1/64 and custom made macro diffuser.


----------



## Raevenlord (Aug 23, 2019)

Really glad I saw this thread on the front page. This amounts to sacrilege, but I've never really explored these forums too much. And I've seen there's a whole lot of incredible information and dedicated photography enthusiasts on here.

Anyway, I've started my photography journey last December. Read some reviews, and jumped on a Canon EOS M-100, with which I've been very happy for the time being.

In terms of glass, I'm now rocking:
EF-M 22mm f/2
EF-S 55-250mm f/4.5 is ii
EF 50 mm f/1.8

and my personal favorite by far, a manual focus *7Artisans 35mm f/1.2*. This is an incredible piece of kit, and I would recommend any EF-M toting photographers to at least try it out. Incredible value for money, and incredible, vintage-like images. Very easy to nail down the focus as well.

I just wanted to post this to kinda commit to being a part of this thread. I'll make sure to post some of my latest shots later today, along with settings.

Kudos to all of you, and nice snaps!


----------



## Wavetrex (Aug 23, 2019)

*Disclaimer*:
I am totally atheist... but I can understand how some people might perceive a very common weather phenomenon as "signs" from "something"






Picture from my balcony, I opened the door to see if still raining and ... saw this
The building is an unused church, haven't heard the bell in many months.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 23, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> *Disclaimer*:
> I am totally atheist... but I can understand how some people might perceive a very common weather phenomenon as "signs" from "something"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BorgOvermind (Aug 23, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> *Disclaimer*:
> I am totally atheist... but I can understand how some people might perceive a very common weather phenomenon as "signs" from "something"
> 
> 
> ...


It's clearly  the activating Chronosphere from Red Alert. I comes with a sound saying: "Warning - chronosphere activated !"

I used to take strange photos a few years back but now-days unfortunately I didn't do too much expeditions in interesting places. Hopw to do some soon, until then maybe I'll post some nice things from my old archives. Like:


----------



## Raevenlord (Aug 23, 2019)

BorgOvermind said:


> It's clearly  the activating Chronosphere from Red Alert. I comes with a sound saying: "Warning - chronosphere activated !"
> 
> I used to take strange photos a few years back but now-days unfortunately I didn't do too much expeditions in interesting places. Hopw to do some soon, until then maybe I'll post some nice things from my old archives. Like:
> 
> View attachment 129901



Incredible colors and sky. Never again will you see clouds like that.


----------



## bug (Aug 23, 2019)

BorgOvermind said:


> It's clearly  the activating Chronosphere from Red Alert. I comes with a sound saying: "Warning - chronosphere activated !"
> 
> I used to take strange photos a few years back but now-days unfortunately I didn't do too much expeditions in interesting places. Hopw to do some soon, until then maybe I'll post some nice things from my old archives. Like:
> 
> View attachment 129901


I smell a phone photo in a SLR thread. Way too smeared and sharpened.


----------



## flmatter (Aug 23, 2019)

bug said:


> I smell a phone photo


I am sure there a few in here from phones....   nice pictures none the less


----------



## Wavetrex (Aug 23, 2019)

Raevenlord said:


> Incredible colors and sky. Never again will you see clouds like that.


I know this comment was about that picture with red sky, but how about this one ?





(or, the variant without cropping)





These ones aren't SLR either
... they are from my Panny G9 (Mirrorless m4/3) ^.^

The sun illuminating clouds from below at sunset ... creates absolutely incredible imagery.

But it's rare, as the cloud cover needs to end close enough to not be affected by the curvature of the Earth, if they are too many they cover the sun completely, also beyond the horizon.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 24, 2019)

Raevenlord said:


> Really glad I saw this thread on the front page. This amounts to sacrilege, but I've never really explored these forums too much. And I've seen there's a whole lot of incredible information and dedicated photography enthusiasts on here.


Haha, it's funny you say that... I think part of what draws me to this forum is the diversity you you get in topics. If I had to divide it up, I'd say only about 35% of all of my posts here are actually regarding tech and PC's. It's cool, just how much overlap there is with other things I'm into here. Things go in many different directions and it can be pretty fun!



> Anyway, I've started my photography journey last December. Read some reviews, and jumped on a Canon EOS M-100, with which I've been very happy for the time being.
> 
> In terms of glass, I'm now rocking:
> EF-M 22mm f/2
> ...


Welcome! Look forward to seeing some of your images. This is a good place... free from all of the toxic attitudes plaguing so many of the big photog communities and groups out there. It's a great place to put yourself out there a little bit and feed the will to keep at it.

The M100 is a neat little camera. I kinda want one with the 22mm f/2 for something stealthier to take where "pro" cameras aren't allowed or I just don't want to be hassled by crazy people. I almost just bought the 22mm myself. It's a nice little lens! I just couldn't resist the allure of that amazing 32mm. That said I will probably still grab the 22mm due to my massively unhealthy buying habits 

Also, how silly of a rule is that? Cameras like the M100 may not look like DSLR's, but they still rival them in the pictures they can take. You can still make 10x13 prints of difficult shots and nobody would know they were taken with a camera that resembles a P&S. Oh well... jokes on them I guess. It's just generally nice to have a little camera like that... draws so much less attention. When I go out with a DSLR, people either will not leave me alone or glare at me like I shouldn't be there. Strange when you consider that people use their phones to take pictures all of the time... I remember being at a park on a hill, just setting up for the sunset. I've got my camera pointed up at the sky a little bit, with a couple of people at the base of the pier below snapping pics with their phones. One actually turned around and glared at me, like somehow it was less okay for me to do what I was doing than it was for them to do what they're doing! Little did they know (and they'd have realized if they looked at where the camera was pointed,) that they weren't even in the frame! Not that it would've mattered anyway.

I've had worse encounters than that with my DSLR. Some people are truly insane and I can only wonder what they think I could possibly do to hurt anyone with my camera, short of bludgeoning someone... which honestly can be tempting...

All of it is avoidable by not using DSLR's in public though. It's so much easier that way... especially when you're new to being out in public with your camera. Mirrorless cameras are a godsend!

Right now I'm just waiting to see what they come out with next for the M line. Steadily, they're really ramping up their M cameras. They're all really nice, affordable, and easy to use cameras... I can't wait to see them refine those little things. As someone who started on a film camera and later went up to a DSLR, I gotta say... I don't think I can go back. You look at their mirrorless line and think they can't be serious cameras, but they are! They have everything you need to learn, and a bunch of things for more experienced shooters to capitalize on. It's a camera you can grow into, without ever reaching that point where it's just inferior and useless in too many ways. Always a place for a camera like the M100 in someone's kit. Hard not to like a camera that, with the right lens, will fit in a small belt pouch and yet still provide the capability on-par with an enthusiast DSLR.

So it's an interesting first choice! And probably one you won't regret. In fact, due to being in sort of a crossover zone in how you work it, it might be one of the better ones to transition away from phones with. How do you like the menus and touch screen operation? Personally, just trying out similar mirrorless ILC's in the store, I find it to be bar-none the best to just pick up and use. In a lot of ways, it works and takes pictures just like your phone does... you just get the shooting options and IQ of an advanced camera,to go along. That camera can teach you a lot!



> and my personal favorite by far, a manual focus *7Artisans 35mm f/1.2*. This is an incredible piece of kit, and I would recommend any EF-M toting photographers to at least try it out. Incredible value for money, and incredible, vintage-like images. Very easy to nail down the focus as well.


I've been looking at some of those 3rd party MF lenses myself, for those character shots. I'll keep my eye on that one, though I'm more interested in the 7artisans macro EF-M.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Nuckles56 (Aug 24, 2019)

I had fun playing with my camera when I built my new rig, trying things out that I hadn't before


----------



## Wavetrex (Aug 25, 2019)

Quack !


----------



## BorgOvermind (Aug 26, 2019)

bug said:


> I smell a phone photo in a SLR thread. Way too smeared and sharpened.


Good eye there. 
I rarely have a 'rocket launcher' with me. Usually the most interesting things are taken with a standard phone cam.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Aug 26, 2019)

I picked up a 100mm macro and a 50mm f1.8, so I should be putting some new photos up after next weekend.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 26, 2019)

BorgOvermind said:


> I rarely have a 'rocket launcher' with me


Friend i used to have/know  had a 





Zenit PhotoSniper   was a weird beast of a Camera


----------



## bug (Aug 26, 2019)

BorgOvermind said:


> Good eye there.
> I rarely have a 'rocket launcher' with me. Usually the most interesting things are taken with a standard phone cam.


The best camera in the world is the one you have with you, right?


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 27, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Friend i used to have/know  had a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one. Though here in South Florida I don't know if I'd have the balls to bring it out in public... not for fear of judgement - I could simply point it at them and chase them away. Shock and awe. It's more just fear of being shot. I've known too many people with their concealed carry permit... and I imagine that at a distance it might just look like I'm about to shoot up a place. And maybe I am...

What is that used for, really? Reconnaissance? The strap mounts make me think this is part of some kind of loadout kit.. What I'm struggling to understand is the advantage of that over something more compact. Stability? But surely there are better ways than bulking it up with a grip and a stock.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 27, 2019)

A couple shots of a Juvenile hypoblemum griseum male jumping spider. 3X Magnification on the Canon MP-E65mm


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 27, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> I want one. Though here in South Florida I don't know if I'd have the balls to bring it out in public... not for fear of judgement - I could simply point it at them and chase them away. Shock and awe. It's more just fear of being shot. I've known too many people with their concealed carry permit... and I imagine that at a distance it might just look like I'm about to shoot up a place. And maybe I am...
> 
> What is that used for, really? Reconnaissance? The strap mounts make me think this is part of some kind of loadout kit.. What I'm struggling to understand is the advantage of that over something more compact. Stability? But surely there are better ways than bulking it up with a grip and a stock.



I have this friend who just got into photography, and is obsessed with [the act of] shooting film. He scored an auction Zenit camera for $50 online. Have yet to see the results of that acquisition; sadly it was not the Fotosniper.

Zenit is a Russian company that has been making proprietary cameras for quite some time. Given that context, there is nothing surprising about the existence of the Fotosniper.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 27, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> I have this friend who just got into photography, and is obsessed with [the act of] shooting film. He scored an auction Zenit camera for $50 online. Have yet to see the results of that acquisition; sadly it was not the Fotosniper.
> 
> Zenit is a Russian company that has been making proprietary cameras for quite some time. Given that context, there is nothing surprising about the existence of the Fotosniper.


Not so much surprise as curiosity. Clearly it is a specialty tool. I just wonder what applications that thing excels at. It's really a simple concept, but pretty unique, and clearly not a gimmick.

The other day I played a game I like to play when I'm bored and it's raining outside. You've all played it I bet... that game where you pick a random object, find/arrange your light, setup your camera and see what happens. Mine usually don't come out very interesting but there's something kind of satisfying about simplifying the parameters... you've picked your subject and 'scene'... all that's left is how it looks. Does that make sense? What I mean is there's nothing happening on a meta level. All you have are the basic ingredients for a photo and some conception of an image. You only have things like the angle, light, color, texture, shadows... I dunno, sometimes I find it kind of zen to creep around the tripod and go through them one by one. You can change the angle of the light to the object, object to camera, camera to light. You can change the type of light. How much light you gather and how you gather it. What you meter on. These all affect how light reflects off of certain things and/or how they're ultimately rendered... as well as how much light to the camera is direct and/or reflected. You can change them through simple actions and alter settings/focus/distance until all of those attributes converge.

I like to think it helps me see how different things make shots I will see later look the way they do. Just sort of putting in my own head more thoughts associated with what I'm doing. Learning a set of skills that basically comes down to a series of observations, judgement calls, and quick, serial actions. The best way for me to absorb the tasks completely is to associate conscious thoughts with each action. Think of it like... you have a goal, and then branching off is a tree of predefined actions and impasses. The more I have pre-loaded, the more accurately, efficiently, and intuitively I move through something. Just different fast-tracks that get strung together. That's how I've gotten good at sports and athletic tasks, video games, musical instruments... any skill where a flow state is often evoked. As time passes gathering more tiny bits of intel, I find myself increasingly more immersed in what I'm doing and more able to carry out more complex actions with less conscious effort... and that's because all of the decisions, movements, and relevant perceptual details needed to get through the sequence have all been condensed into strings of info/instructions that can be called with one variable for each string, rather than going through each individual link in the chain. Bringing it out in a controlled, sandbox-like environment makes it easier to distill it all. Don't always wanna think of the big picture. An image with a good gestalt to it is made that much better when you've worked out how to also make it funadmentally appealing before that stuff comes in.

That also how I piece music together... it's what allows me to piece together notes and rhythms on the fly, even in response to changes in the music. It's about finding stuff that already sounds good together so you can connect the pieces. It's how I can hear over-arching melodies in my head... thinking in words vs letters or even sentences/phrases vs words. It's like how in Tomb Raider, Lara jumps up a wall with one or two button presses, instead of a button for every painstaking movement encapsulated in that process. You wouldn't be able to do much of anything that way. Or you could, but it would be prohibitively slow and unpredictable. You need to create shortcuts for those grouped movements. How? Slow it all down... by breaking down each part of the process, integrating it into one thought particle cluser, and then tethering the clusters together. Photography can be pretty similar to music... in my mind. When you break it down, you are essentially just stitching threads of an image together. And the only limits to what you can gather are your reference points... groupings of observations and steps to resolving one of several paths... as well as data on where those paths tend to go.

Those of you who know their stuff and have a large photography skillset, think about how many decisions actually shoot right past your consciousness in the moments before taking a single shot. To do it with any consistency, you're staying on top of a lot without consciously picking-up on more than even one or two of the more major decisions. That's what I like to think I'm trying to ascertain in tiny little pieces, in everything I do.

But I'm off on a tangent. Just got to thinking about the learning process I see laid before me as I shoot. Or maybe that's just a really creative way of painting a way of passing time as something more than that. I like to think that each time I do stuff like this, it doesn't actually count for much of anything on its own, but when it comes to intuition, it adds up. Basically what I see myself as doing is prompting my mind to run predictive analysis in a more controlled way in order to train myself in all of the forms of specialized problem solving needed for better consistency in execution... by reinforcing those channels.

It's like a common theme among musicians is something along the lines, "Sometimes to learn, all you can do is play." That's also how 'finger tone' is developed. Think of how a child learns by interacting with people/things. Between fooling around and having fun, all sorts of information is transferred. People say it's bad to let yourself get stuck taking pictures at home and being lazy. But what if that's not always the worst thing you could do? Practice makes perfect, but play is vital in all things creative, as that is going to more closely resemble the state of mind you're in when you're actually putting the skills you practice to use.


Anywho... I chose my new-ish XB1 controller. Thought to myself it's not very interesting, but it has a few things going for it. A few came out alright. Playing with the diffused light of the overcast sky coming through the window. A little bit of room light. Later shots take direct light from a clear afternoon sky. Again, just playing with different types of light from different angles regarding both object and camera, trying to see where appealing textures, angles, reflections, and such are found.






I really like these two. They came out so smooth and clean with really nice colors... an effect I've come to really like for photographing things like this. Very faint light opposite to the camera (main light behind me dimmed,) counteracts just enough shadows to, with the help of wide aperture, almost completely hide the fine, sandy texture of the plastic. Most of the light gets scattered through the room before it can bounce back to subject or camera - there's a steep falloff casting a very soft spot on the subject. A 'flattening out' of the critical region followed by a sudden drop... but not quite to the point of silhouetting. I knew when I found it that it would come out cool if I metered for a dark exposure, leaving mostly the light directly hitting the subject and not much else. The power light being on helps hide how dark the rest of the shot is. My only wish was to catch more of the small light sources in the room. In the rear buttons you can see a red streak from my PC way off in the background... woulda been killer to get a couple more streaks like that.

Couldn't fully decide on the editing. I often take similar shots and try exposing/editing them slightly differently.











Tried a few different ways of going about it, but this time the camera faces the light source and the light from the source is brighter with no light source in the room. Harder highlights and shadows from essentially a cross-section of near-direct sunlight. Very defined textures, refelctions and contours. Turned off the controller to catch the reflection the logo. It was all about texture and shine. I just wish I had interestingly shaped light sources for the super-shiny buttons to pick up... like how they often do with human eyes.

One thing I will say... something I reeeaahhhllly need to stop doing to myself... is taking multiple shots at sligghhhtly different angles. All I'm really doing is triggering my OCD and sending myself spiraling into a/b/c/d'ing.

Comparatively, the scenes for both sets aren't all that different... if you looked around the room you wouldn't know the light changed significantly. It's really subtle, even though the way it plays off the subject is dramatically different. Funny how the photos can look so different and yet when you're there setting up, it's not so obvious at all how much the little things can change your finished image.

I tried some narrow-aperture shots, but they weren't nearly as good... ...and then of course I always have to do one of these...




At the end of the day, stuff like this is really simple, but its fun and I still find I learn a little. I'd rather be out taking photos most of the time, but this summer has been brutal for that. I can live with the heat, but the rain makes it a non-starter :/


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 27, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> I have this friend who just got into photography, and is obsessed with [the act of] shooting film. He scored an auction Zenit camera for $50 online. Have yet to see the results of that acquisition; sadly it was not the Fotosniper.
> 
> Zenit is a Russian company that has been making proprietary cameras for quite some time. Given that context, there is nothing surprising about the existence of the Fotosniper.


Honestly? Zenit's are cheap AF entry level SLR from Soviet era. Paying $50 for it so no great deal. My father had one, it's at my sister's place now. ASA/ISO dial isn't working right, at least last time she checked. The only good thing about Zenits is the M42 mount.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 27, 2019)

It is shit indeed. Overrated crap. The quality issues as for any Soviet product.

That pistol grip is a sniper esque tool for very long range glass. So it is more stable to aim. Mostly used for recon missions, military mostly.

Just as Zeiss(DDR) Jena made few 1000mm super fugly mirror lenses... why? Border patrol.

It amazes me how people drool over crap like that sometimes.

I also have ducks...


----------



## Sleepless (Aug 27, 2019)

The Wave


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2019)

Yesterday I photographed some Maine Coons. Very difficult cats to photograph very flighty. I ended up having to photoshop out a hand from this one as his owner was holding him down haha.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 28, 2019)

That cat wants to scratch you


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2019)

Jetster said:


> That cat wants to scratch you


Yeah they are very serious cats , one was growling at his owner as she was holding him in a position he didn't want to be in. It was one of the hardest shoots I have done. Working with animals is hard work.


----------



## Raevenlord (Aug 29, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Haha, it's funny you say that... I think part of what draws me to this forum is the diversity you you get in topics. If I had to divide it up, I'd say only about 35% of all of my posts here are actually regarding tech and PC's. It's cool, just how much overlap there is with other things I'm into here. Things go in many different directions and it can be pretty fun!
> 
> 
> Welcome! Look forward to seeing some of your images. This is a good place... free from all of the toxic attitudes plaguing so many of the big photog communities and groups out there. It's a great place to put yourself out there a little bit and feed the will to keep at it.
> ...



Your responses are always incredibly detailed. That speaks to passion right there. Love it.

The M100 is such a small camera that it can easily fit into your coat pocket with the EF-M 22mm. That is a great lens, with some limited macro capabilities. Also, the f/2 is incredible for such a small lens, and it can capture some nice shots in low light. And being APS-C, it becomes a de-facto 35 mm, which is great for both landscape and portrait photography. Likely my favorite focal length, really. Though I find the 35mm 7Artisans to be a much more personal lens, if that makes sense.

The only thing I sometimes miss is a viewfinder. I feel it takes away from the experience always having to compose my shots with the LCD, especially in portrait photography. 

The menus are a breeze, and the touchscreen operation really allows for a seamless transition from phone photography. Tap to focus is as basic as it can be, after all. Though I usually just keep it in single-point AF on the middle of the frame, focus, and then recompose my shot.

Haven't looked at that macro lens, but will be doing some research! Thanks for the feedback!

PS: Ill just put some of my random favorite shots here. Sorry for the delay in posting and for the overly enthusiastic current post:


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 30, 2019)

Anyone have any experience with wi-fi enabled SD Cards such as (*32GB Wifi SD SDHC Toshiba Memory Card U3 Secure Digital Wireless FlashAir W-04)*

new to me Canon camera can use them (Canon 1100D)


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 31, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Anyone have any experience with wi-fi enabled SD Cards such as (*32GB Wifi SD SDHC Toshiba Memory Card U3 Secure Digital Wireless FlashAir W-04)*
> 
> new to me Canon camera can use them (Canon 1100D)



It is kinda slow(wifi) and low range(depends how bulky and sealed your camera is). Idea itself is nice, but nope. For the price I got a 128GB Sandisk card...


----------



## suraswami (Sep 1, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Anyone have any experience with wi-fi enabled SD Cards such as (*32GB Wifi SD SDHC Toshiba Memory Card U3 Secure Digital Wireless FlashAir W-04)*
> 
> new to me Canon camera can use them (Canon 1100D)


I have the 8GB version, Wifi is slow, card write speed is not that great, transfer speed sucks.  Better off sticking the card into a card reader and reading it with Phone or Tablet.  I carry a 8" Windows tablet and card reader for this purpose.  you can use the Tablet to tether (wired) and immediately see the pics too.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 1, 2019)

Man... I take for granted now how easy it is for me to do that stuff. My camera has NFC and everything so I just slap its ass with my phone and it initiates a wifi connection with the camera and then the app just comes up. I can then transfer the images straight to the phone at decent speeds... picking them on either the camera or phone. Pop over to lightroom and edit them or go jpeg and share them right away. Picks up fine from any direction. Probably would be fine as long as I don't take my phone into another room or something.

I could even skip all that, pull up the app and have it auto-initiate bluetooth, which it will always do so long as the camera is on. That will allow transfer and lets me use the phone as a remote shutter. Take it back up to wifi in the app and now I've got full remote shooting and monitoring where I can change all of the usual shooting settings, peep focus, track and move focus point, 9 yards. I have yet to hit the max signal distance, though I've only gone 20 feet at the most.

EDIT: Just tried it across the house... transfer and live view works just the same. It does individual images in about a second, batches of 20 or 30 in 5-10 seconds. The other cool thing is you can trigger it to toss them into an app and open it. So I could pull them up into LR just like that. Now I'm considering a tablet just to pair with my camera... it's like a whole new world.

All I really long for is an intervalometer... maybe I can find an app that works for that and will actually sync. 3rd party apps are hit or miss with the M series.

I don't think I could go back to an older, nicer camera without these things. It's so handy. Going forward all cameras should have it. My M5 was like $500 new and it has it and it really works great.

I wonder though... the SD card idea is cool but the form factor is a problem. I just don't see how there couldn't be huge tradeoffs. What about a dongle that plugs into the usb on the camera, kind of simulating plugging it into a computer, but actually allowing you to sync to android devices and such. Could easily be done with a lightweight app negotiating everything. The dongle itself could probably be made to be pretty small... at least on the order of a mouse/kb dongle.

Tradeoffs there, though... thing sticking out of your camera and compromising some of your weathersealing. Bleh. If it were me I'd probably stick with wired connection.


----------



## Wavetrex (Sep 3, 2019)

I would be so scared to do this...
But I can imagine it can be quite an experience... just slowly hovering above ground.






As for the photo... 600mm of focal length and some trimming definitely helps 

An evening out in the city


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 4, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Anyone have any experience with wi-fi enabled SD Cards such as (*32GB Wifi SD SDHC Toshiba Memory Card U3 Secure Digital Wireless FlashAir W-04)*
> 
> new to me Canon camera can use them (Canon 1100D)




not worth it. As others said, you are better off with a card reader stick. you might also get the antenna dongle for your camera. Not sure if cannon makes it, but Nikon has one for my D3300.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Sep 5, 2019)

My weekend in photos, mostly me playing with my new lenses and enjoying the beauty of early spring in Australia.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 13, 2019)

View from my tent






Better shot


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 15, 2019)

When you're feeling short on good photo-ops, there's always the cat. Everyone loves cats, right? RIGGGGHHHHT?! Spoilers are the originals out of camera.





Spoiler













Spoiler








I think my editing is getting a little better. I'm progressing to a deeper level with it, while also trying to tone it down as much as possible. I feel like I've been ending up cooking too many shots from staring at them and looking for things to change too much instead of just focusing on what jumps out as actually needing it.

Day-lit windows always present a challenge... the exposure is never going to be right out of camera. But you also have to be mindful of what you push and how. The adjustment brush is pretty major, allowing me to bring back the white in her fur without squashing everything else... as well as making the eyes pop a little more. Just bringing up shadows/contrast/exposure alone isn't enough to make them look like they're supposed to look that way... it ends up coming off like the light in the rest of the photo doesn't match them - they look inexplicably dimmed-down, even though technically all you've done is bring stuff up. Unfortunately sometimes all that does is flatten out the whole image. The white especially could look pretty white by itself but still decidedly gray in the context of the shot with only the standard adjustments for silhouetting applied. It just doesn't look like the correct exposure. Had to get a little more in-depth. Something I'll always keep in mind now. It really helps to break the subject up into sections when attempting to pull them out of the background in editing. A little consideration for the details goes a long way there.

Seems you just have to be kinda judicial in choosing how to treat different areas. Sometimes just processing everything in the frame uniformly isn't enough when dealing with silhouetting. Easy to kill the contrast if you're not careful. I'm happy with how these ultimately came out. Subtle changes are all it takes to take them from snapshots to photos... or at least in my opinion. You decide, I DID leave the originals in spoilers underneath.

I'm more miffed that I didn't either step back or go vertical for the first one! >-> No time for that with this cat. She's not very photogenic... or... that's not right. I'd say she's HIGHLY photogenic, but only in very brief, tantalizing spurts. It was just a series of amazing moments gone missed. I went down to 1/250s not to deal with her movements, but to deal with mine trying to get framed-up in time! Which reminds me... manual mode with auto iso is nice for things like this. Major benefits to being able to lock-in both aperture and shutter speed as needed without worrying about getting a bad exposure. I found out I can even use the exposure compensation dial this way too! So it's a very versatile way to shoot once you get on top of those 3 parameters. Saves you from constantly having to dial-in exposure while still making it easy to choose A/SS and yet also allowing you to take full control of your overall exposure at any moment. That's one thing I really like about this camera... it's like no matter how you wanna shoot, there's always a way to put everything you need on a dial. You can simplify things as much (or as little) as you like without making major compromises to efficiency or reach. Keeps it fun and practical.

I'm finding I like almost every picture I take with my new EF-M 32mm. There's just something magical about that lens. Or maybe I'm actually improving. I dunno... there's just something to the images I capture with it that seems to make them so much more pleasing. It's subtle, but the colors, the contrast, the fine details... all of it just seems so much better. It's the kind of thing where if you try to isolate it in a side-by-side, it's almost less obvious, and yet you still know which one was the better lens. I'm not sure what is standing out to me with it, but maybe that's what makes it a good lens! It just always gives me nice, clean images to work with... there's no signature character to it that makes it so you know which lens it is. On one hand, that means it doesn't give any special look to things like some of the more cherished lenses out there do. But on the other hand, the images always look right. It feels like I can do anything I want with it and not wish I had used a different lens... even if the focal length isn't ideal for a particular shot, I'd rather be using this 32mm than a more fitting length, because the images are just... _better. _That's another major reason why I think I've been going leaner on the editing. I'm no longer compensating for lens deficiencies and instead am simply fixing issues caused by lighting and/or exposure.

Also, not sure what was in her eye here! I went to check after looking at the photos and it was gone. Maybe she had just gotten up? Strange... never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 16, 2019)

Buffalo




The Wave - Entrance




The Wave




Overhang









Windmill & Turbines


----------



## Jetster (Sep 16, 2019)

Sleepless said:


> Buffalo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## suraswami (Sep 17, 2019)

Sleepless said:


> Buffalo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please mention the place.  Love the 'Wave' pics.


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 17, 2019)

Jetster said:


> Fluffy Cows


How else do they expect me to fill the frame?!?



suraswami said:


> Please mention the place.  Love the 'Wave' pics.


The wave is in 'Coyote Buttes North' Arizona and the trailhead is in Utah. You need a permit to be in the area, only about 20 people a day are allowed. I think the rangers said the fine for being caught without a permit was $5000 per person but it may vary. From the parking area the trail is 7 or 8 miles round trip and is largely unmarked except for a few fence posts.
Here's a 13k by 3.7k res photo from part of the hike.


			https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48750460973_fee9f6ca86_o.jpg


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 17, 2019)

Sleepless said:


> is largely unmarked except for a few fence posts.


Agh... lucky. So many awesome trails around here but all of them are marked. Nothing like big, bright orange spray paint blobs on every 10th tree to really take you out of it. And the thing is... most of these trails are so enveloped there can be no doubt of where the trail is... everything else is so dense you're not deviating without a chainsaw... or at least a machete.

Its the kind of thing where if you can't even navigate those... the trail markers alone won't stop you from getting caught in miles-wide loops and becoming dehydrated in the 90 degree heat, after spending the afternoon in the twilight zone. Did my share of that as a teenager. All "marked" trails. Not exactly places you wander into on a whim to begin with.

It's just like... the people who need those shouldn't even be out there. So many other things will go wrong before you lose distance/bearing on one particular trail. If anything they only confuse you, as they never code them for branching paths or direction. So pretty much all they do is tell you "yep... still on whatever trail this is." Markers or not without the appropriate skills you are just as lost on our trails... and they just look awful.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 18, 2019)

Sleepless said:


> How else do they expect me to fill the frame?!?
> 
> 
> The wave is in 'Coyote Buttes North' Arizona and the trailhead is in Utah. You need a permit to be in the area, only about 20 people a day are allowed. I think the rangers said the fine for being caught without a permit was $5000 per person but it may vary. From the parking area the trail is 7 or 8 miles round trip and is largely unmarked except for a few fence posts.
> ...


Nah, since you already covered it, why bother, I scratched from my bucket list


----------



## Raevenlord (Sep 18, 2019)

Hey guys. Just wanted to share my recent exploration on cinematic photography.

These may not be for everyone, but I absolutely love this look, and I think I finally found a space that's less exploratory, and more into what I want to actually achieve with my photography.

Do you enjoy this look or do you prefer a more modern approach to photography?


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 18, 2019)

Needed a zip tie as bracket did not fit as intended


----------



## Jetster (Oct 8, 2019)

Back from Peru

Here's our camp at 12,000 ft in the Andes (3657.6 m)


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 10, 2019)

Got a new cat recently.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 10, 2019)

A few more


























Inti Punku, The Sun Gate entrance to Machu Picchu


----------



## lmille16 (Oct 10, 2019)

Octopuss said:


> Got a new cat recently.



If it weren't for the heterochromia, I'd accuse you of catnapping my grandparents cat


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 10, 2019)

Catnapping!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2019)

Was looking for some friendly nesting swans near my house but they we're off playing untitled goose game or something, ran into these less attractive guys instead
Pixel XL, no fancy camera lens here - i just lured them in close lol


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 13, 2019)

Meh Mussels... a Pixel XL... Too much cell phone pics here...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> Meh Mussels... a Pixel XL... Too much cell phone pics here...



its the DSLR *and* photography club, grammar pedantry lets me get away with it 

looking forward to my three year upgrade to a pixel 4 XL and its 2x lens, should make this sort of thing a lot easier


----------



## Jetster (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm guilty. My DSLR is just too heavy with the places I go. Looking at getting a mirrorless in the future. Anyone want to buy a D7200
Looking at the New Z50 Nikon


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 14, 2019)

Jetster said:


> I'm guilty. My DSLR is just too heavy with the places I go. Looking at getting a mirrorless in the future. Anyone want to buy a D7200
> Looking at the New Z50 Nikon



Don't do the Z50. It does not have usable lenses yet. After 2 years they will catch up. The only reason. Otherwise okay. Using an adapter is not good. It is slow.

There is a lot of bashing for this one. Northrup heavily critized it. But don't take seriously a man who again shouts nonsesnse and does not understand optics and basic software ecosystems. Not the first time he claims crop sensors deliver less light and are less sharp, yet the light transfer on a surface area is a constant and the usable center sharpness is even better using FF on APSC. Also suggestion a mirrorless F mount camera, never thought of the flange lenght. The real reason is, that he did not get invinted to Nikon event and didn't get a sample gear. Child. Lately he spouts of lack smartphone feature integration in cameras, like cloud sync bla bla... sure... cloud sync few GB's of RAW to the cloud, also a mobile diesel generator by your foot and tea stand while the upload goes. Cameras already last shit battery wise. Oh well... you cannot trust those youtube personalities at all... 

The point is... the is no big mastery taking pictures with AI assisted toy phone. You can have those on instagram plenty. And the pictures often suffer from oversharpening, highlights are blown, weird effects on bokeh and image geometrics are strange too. The in built correction still does funny things, the worst - it does it random, that's AI for you. As I do repair mobile phones for living, I get to play mostly with any of them. At least there aren't any whacky makers now needing them to recalibrate with each motherboard change. Altou small TOF cameras now need to be calibrated again.

The whole idea for picture thread is comparing gear used in certain shots and situations and how it performs(peeking at EXIF). The aesthetical value kinda is secondary. It is Tech forum imho. Maybe I got it wrong.


----------



## flmatter (Oct 14, 2019)

Took these a little bit ago. Nikon D90, 24-120 lense. Moonlight washed it out some, need to head out on a moonless night for better ones


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2019)

Mussels said:


> its the DSLR *and* photography club, grammar pedantry lets me get away with it
> 
> looking forward to my three year upgrade to a pixel 4 XL and its 2x lens, should make this sort of thing a lot easier



I'm very happy with my P30 Pro, the camera on that is amazing   For macro shots and all sorts, low level light, it does really well.  Much better than my P10 was, but then you'd hope so  

I feel bad for my 5D Mk3 sat in the cupboard, I just don't get the time to get it out and to use it and it's not something that I could fit in my pocket either which really doesn't help when you have a near 8 month old...  That said, she does like to try and get my phone which is always funny to see, no matter how many times you say don't, it always ends up back in her mouth   That said, she's getting there with selfies I think but maybe more by accident than on purpose  

Definitely the reason to make sure I have more storage at home !!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 14, 2019)

phill said:


> doesn't help when you have a near 8 month old...



Yeah, I often repair phones with charging problems, as children saliva gets into the ports and charging a wet port ends up with no copper left there, the phone may show errors and stop charging, but it doesn't stop the charger and voltage across the port to cause electrolytic process. Also phones aren't the cleanest thing to give in someones mouth, you never know what kind of door handles you have opened before picking up a phone, especially after public toilet at work for example where someone fails to wipe his arse properly.

At least sell cheap or present the Canon to someone to enjoy photography as it should be, while it is still working. P30 Pro isn't anything special, all flagship devices split a hairs in camera performance actually. It is not bad either, but it does nothing for you. It does not push you to think about the shot, calculate, compose.


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> Yeah, I often repair phones with charging problems, as children saliva gets into the ports and charging a wet port ends up with no copper left there, the phone may show errors and stop charging, but it doesn't stop the charger and voltage across the port to cause electrolytic process. Also phones aren't the cleanest thing to give in someones mouth, you never know what kind of door handles you have opened before picking up a phone, especially after public toilet at work for example where someone fails to wipe his arse properly.
> 
> At least sell cheap or present the Canon to someone to enjoy photography as it should be, while it is still working. P30 Pro isn't anything special, all flagship devices split a hairs in camera performance actually. It is not bad either, but it does nothing for you. It does not push you to think about the shot, calculate, compose.



I can well imagine that happening as well   We always take it away from her but it's the first place it goes unless she see's herself in the picture when I'm trying to get a picture of her, cleaniness is definitely high up on the list with a child but back the day when kids eat dirt and all such things, I do think about maybe sometimes things are too clean...  But I digress...

I'm keeping hold of the camera (I'll only end up spending thousands more to replace it with something newer when it's perfectly fine for me)   When she's a little older and is not trying to eat everything I can get some time with the camera and her and get some brilliant photo's, I still enjoy taking pictures which is why I'm fighting for disk space  

I'm on holiday next week down in Cornwall (nothing special but it's all I can afford at the moment and that's a just about!!) so I'm very much looking forward to taking the big camera with me and grabbing some pictures whilst I'm out and about.  I'm kinda excited that I'll be able to get my daughter down to see a real proper beach and get her toes in the water   It'll be a bit chilly I think for swimming in the sea but always another time for another day somewhere


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 14, 2019)

phill said:


> I'm on holiday next week down in Cornwall (nothing special but it's all I can afford at the moment and that's a just about!!) so I'm very much looking forward to taking the big camera with me and grabbing some pictures whilst I'm out and about.  I'm kinda excited that I'll be able to get my daughter down to see a real proper beach and get her toes in the water  It'll be a bit chilly I think for swimming in the sea but always another time for another day somewhere



Meh... just ditch the mirror if you dislike weight, many did that and don't regret. Take some light APS-C or even smaller MFT. You cannot even imagine how modern glass has evolved really, especially in the weight department, not mentioning the devices itself. The only that haven't got the idea is yet Canon itself making more heavy and more expensive glass for his RF mount mirrorless...(85mm F1.2), at least they fixed eye focus at last, that is a feature that lets you blaze shots so fast and nail every of them without much thinking... cell phones won't have it yet, latest Sony phones for exception tho...

Also on the older platforms... it ain't that expensive... even Tamron has released some spanking good glass this year. Like Tamron 35mm f1.4 SP Di USD, rendering Canon's twice more expensive L glass of same length looking stupid. Sigma is doing fine recently as usual. You don't have to spend so much anymore actually.

Have a nice trip thou. Weather ain't a cake here tho... rain and cloudy all day long...


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> Meh... just ditch the mirror if you dislike weight, many did that and don't regret. Take some light APS-C or even smaller MFT. You cannot even imagine how modern glass has evolved really, especially in the weight department, not mentioning the devices itself. The only that haven't got the idea is yet Canon itself making more heavy and more expensive glass for his RF mount mirrorless...(85mm F1.2), at least they fixed eye focus at last, that is a feature that lets you blaze shots so fast and nail every of them without much thinking... cell phones won't have it yet, latest Sony phones for exception tho...
> 
> Also on the older platforms... it ain't that expensive... even Tamron has released some spanking good glass this year. Like Tamron 35mm f1.4 SP Di USD, rendering Canon's twice more expensive L glass of same length looking stupid. Sigma is doing fine recently as usual. You don't have to spend so much anymore actually.
> 
> Have a nice trip thou. Weather ain't a cake here tho... rain and cloudy all day long...



I've no money for cameras which is why I'm keeping hold of this one   Still, I've got some likes in mind of buying another lense, that would be another telephoto model, 100 to 400.  I have my 24 to 105 and that's fine. the 70 to 300 I'd like to replace with the 100 to 400 ideally but again no money and needing to move home, keep my girls fed, clothed and petrol etc in the car is a little more important now so when I get time and have some money, that'll be something else to spend my hard earned cash on  

One of my old work colleagues uses nothing but Sigma kit, he's sponsored by them so he has a few cameras to play with   Might be worth at that point speaking with him and seeing what he might suggest but all in good time


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 14, 2019)

phill said:


> 70 to 300 I'd like to replace with the 100 to 400



You have a pretty neighbor across the street needing that 400 reach? 

Keep the 70-300, the IQ on the ends for those is usually lacking in the middle end glass, thus the 70-300 are more stable. Good tele's breathe into sports photography and costing arm and leg, even the old ones cost waaay too much. And those are behemoths also. Maybe just a newer 70-300 with greater IQ, faster focus and lighter? I wouldn't mind that. But I tend to use primes mostly, for exception when goofing around and testing a new glass.

Currently my main workhorse is 24mm F1.4GM and my loved Contax Zeiss 135mm F2.8 MMJ for those special occasions. I carry those two around daily. Some nifty fifties sometimes just for the bokeh lulz with some. I've played a lot with vintage glass during years, I have even the TAIR-3 that popped up here like a joke on the pistol grip, but that's manual, for some it is pretty hard. I really kinda don't know what would I take now. My last 24mil left me satisfied like an elephant.

Maybe some astro experiments, but with more serious gear, like skyguider tracking. Well dunno.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 14, 2019)

here's a little shot caught on my Samsung Galaxy J2 Pro of a nice little lightning bolt near my home


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> You have a pretty neighbor across the street needing that 400 reach?



Now there's an option but not quite lol  

It was just general usage that the 105mm didn't reach but using it wasn't so much and so it's down on my list of what to buy  

The 50x zoom on my phone seems fun enough to use as long as I can keep it steady long enough lol


----------



## Jetster (Oct 14, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> Don't do the Z50. It does not have usable lenses yet. After 2 years they will catch up. The only reason. Otherwise okay. Using an adapter is not good. It is slow.
> 
> There is a lot of bashing for this one. Northrup heavily critized it. But don't take seriously a man who again shouts nonsesnse and does not understand optics and basic software ecosystems. Not the first time he claims crop sensors deliver less light and are less sharp, yet the light transfer on a surface area is a constant and the usable center sharpness is even better using FF on APSC. Also suggestion a mirrorless F mount camera, never thought of the flange lenght. The real reason is, that he did not get invinted to Nikon event and didn't get a sample gear. Child. Lately he spouts of lack smartphone feature integration in cameras, like cloud sync bla bla... sure... cloud sync few GB's of RAW to the cloud, also a mobile diesel generator by your foot and tea stand while the upload goes. Cameras already last shit battery wise. Oh well... you cannot trust those youtube personalities at all...
> 
> ...



They also released 2 new Z lenses making 8





						NIKKOR Z Mirrorless Lenses | Nikon
					

Meet the first in a new generation of NIKKOR lenses, NIKKOR Z



					www.nikonusa.com
				




IDK though, I would have to sell my others, maybe just a sony point n shoot like the Sony RX100 V


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 14, 2019)

Jetster said:


> They also released 2 new Z lenses making 8



Sure the 8000$ manual Noct is really worth mentioning... you have a goose that lays golden eggs?

There was a nice comment... when Russians manage also to release a Zenit 50mm F0.95 and for fraction of price - 770$, also half a year faster.... Nikon really screwed something badly up...


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 15, 2019)

Ferrum Master said:


> Sure the 8000$ manual Noct is really worth mentioning... you have a goose that lays golden eggs?
> 
> There was a nice comment... when Russians manage also to release a Zenit 50mm F0.95 and for fraction of price - 770$, also half a year faster.... Nikon really screwed something badly up...


Go to phillipreeve.net and take a look at quick review of that Zenit and you'll see why NOCT costs $8000.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 15, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Go to phillipreeve.net and take a look at quick review of that Zenit and you'll see why NOCT costs $8000.



Well tbh those both are unusable and utterly stupid lenses for all round photography for mere people like us. It really doesn't fit anywhere in real time usage even in niche special occasions for pros.

The critique towards the Zenit in that blog is bit too much... yes it is unneeded shit, he bashes about weight(hey it is 0.95 there is no other way), busy bokeh(it is Biotar style, Zenit most signature bokeh not a complaint it is a thing people seek), sharpness... for a 0.95 lens, that's how you take the pics. Yes the distortion is high, that's a problem. I care to say without a tripod it is impossible to shoot wide open on any of those. It was just a joke, also Mikaton 35mm F0.95 also exists. The sample photos for all of those lenses are trash, high rate of missing focus, you have to learn to use it, basically reviewers are incapable to tell something about it, as it requires practice and know how where it really excels. (I wouldn't be the one learning too thou and would write a bashing review. I rather like to crank up some obscure projector lens and have the same fun).

Basically... 8K... no stabilization, manual, heavy... ehrrm cine lens marketed for photo?

It reminds the speed race like in the 60ties... Canon had the F0.95 50mm un 1961 and basically just for the lulz in the number. It was all about epeen like number... okay, I agree there was a certain film that needed such lenses, during those days. But still... 8 grand? Okay 2-3K... not 8K. Damn it is not Leica. Great additions to the deserted Z mount lineup. It will really help to sell and evolve the ecosystem lulz, thus the joke about Russians.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 20, 2019)

Anyone have a Sony Alpha Digital SLR Camera and want to buy a Lens
Its in good shape, no specs or condensation

*Sony 75-300mm f/4.5-5.6 Macro.  Sony A mount*


----------



## flmatter (Oct 22, 2019)

Jetster said:


> Anyone want to buy a D7200


How much were thinking?    Shutter count?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 22, 2019)

Nikon D7200 with Kit lens 18-105 VR   $550
I can upload a pic you can check the medadata if your interested. PM me

Shutter count is 3605


----------



## suraswami (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 22, 2019)

Couple of early evening pics  1100D no processing


----------



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 27, 2019)

What are you guys using for editing? I heard lightroom was the way to go but was thinking about the corel stuff because I hate subscription models and rather like my experience with their video suite.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 27, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> What are you guys using for editing? I heard lightroom was the way to go but was thinking about the corel stuff because I hate subscription models and rather like my experience with their video suite.


The subscription model does indeed suck... after long enough it adds up and they sure do make their money. Use it for long enough and you've paid up a commercial license for personal use! Brilliant!

I've been considering branching out myself, but the whole lightroom environment is very hard to break away from for me. Great for organizing, industry leading processing tools, extremely intuitive... really can't beat it. The only thing I hate about it is the spot removal tool. It never bakes anything in, including basic spot removal, so if you have to remove a lot of spots it eventually bogs down and can make the whole process come to a screeching halt.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2019)

Old school Photoshop. Really I try not to edit. But if I do its just some hue correction or curves

I've used Lightroom. Its nice you can edit a whole batch of photos at the same time but I don't use it any longer


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 27, 2019)

Jetster said:


> Old school Photoshop. Really I try not to edit. But if I do its just some hue correction or curves



Hm, thats kind of the reason I was going to run with corel, I prob wouldnt have an issue with LR but this isnt like a job and I cant say I'll be taking a ton of photos.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## suraswami (Nov 9, 2019)

NYC Skyline




Panoramic Shot


----------



## Sleepless (Nov 22, 2019)

Trying to see how far I can push some sliders in lightroom without making the photo look super overprocessed.



370Z

Just standard editing for this one.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 24, 2019)

suraswami said:


> NYC Skyline
> View attachment 136042
> 
> Panoramic Shot
> View attachment 136066


looks superb for ultra wide screen wallpaper


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 4, 2019)

Using samsung galaxy A5 2017 then repacked by Snapseed


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 16, 2019)

My plastic toolbox going into pieces, actually into sand 
Then i try to make it like decaying by using snapseed


----------



## suraswami (Jan 21, 2020)

London Bridge, Lake Havasu City, AZ, USA


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jan 31, 2020)

These shots are of the bushfire we copped at the end of the year. Not taken with my DSLR, but my iPhone 11 Pro as I didn't have the time to be carrying a DSLR with me that night as we got burned at 9pm that night and shit it was quick and the second image shows the clouds of embers that were coming off the fire before it crested over the hill and burned through the valley. Once it got down into the valley, there are no more shots till the next day as there wasn't time any longer


----------



## Mussels (Feb 1, 2020)

where ya from nuckles, unfortunately a good chunk of the planets on fire right now


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 1, 2020)

Last night I had a dream about a photo op involving a flying chameleon. I was at work when I saw it on a bush. Tried to inch towards it - just trying to comprehend why this chameleon was here, at a school right off of a busy main road... but it shot one side of its head my way as that big, extruded eye spun into mine... and that is when it spread its little gargoyle wings and flew gracefully over to an adjacent bush. It was one of those bushes with thick, spiral leaves that look like they've been splashed with a bunch of different colored acrylic paints, like someone just shook out the little bottles over it. I don't know what they're called, but they're real. And the moment it landed it instantly went from a greenish-brown to matching that vibrant looking bush with all of these sploitches of reds, yellows, greens, browns, and purples. All I could think was "Where's my camera?!"

For some reason, I actually brought my camera to work that day and in fact had it in the room right inside from where the bushes were. But I don't remember if I got the shot... it kind of spiraled into a few other dreams right at the point where I was making my way back and frantically dialing it in. I also remember thinking "Ahhh... I wish I had my telephoto on!" IRL, I always store that camera with my 32mm equipped. But as I was walking I already had the 50-200mm. It was like the perfect shot you never get that chance at.

I almost forgot about until I popped into this thread. Am I alone in this weird crap? Anybody else ever have photo op dreams?


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 1, 2020)

grunt_408 said:


> Yeah they are very serious cats


But totally beautiful. Wow!


----------



## Nuckles56 (Feb 7, 2020)

North East Vic @Mussels


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2020)

Nuckles56 said:


> North East Vic @Mussels



central vic, you're close by


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 9, 2020)

Shiny things are fun. Mostly just like the colors and textures. Smooth, warm copper and the darker, rougher hammered parts. Hand engraved stuff is pretty interesting up close. What I wouldn't give for a proper macro lens... or at least some extensions!

Would've been cool to hit it with a few small, dim lights at different angles and temperatures... I bet it would be cool using them to draw different 'beams' on the reflection. Copper is one of those rare things that really likes being shot under really warm light (IMO.) But if I could get a few smaller beams of whiter light reflected off, I bet it would pop the parts reflecting the warmer light even more.





I couldn't decide on color or B&W.





It's interesting to play with... a lot of different ways to alter the specular qualities of materials and even completely change the tones/textures.  I decided to use a blue filter to hopefully pass everything through more faithfully  - since it's all reds, oranges, and yellows everything should come through evenly. From there I shifted different colors around to try and bring out the different textures, as they are. Things like upping the yellow to smooth out the hammered parts and blend the surrounding areas of the bright reflection lines, while dropping the red to restore texture to them and make the dark parts of the reflection more prominent. Cranking blue/magenta/purple to bring out those two little reflections of blue light. Shifting orange's hue just a little towards yellow to smooth the gradient in the middle. Smoother, and yet in some ways higher-contrast, all without directly altering the overall luminosity.

Some slight tone and calibration (LR's calibration tool is the secret OG!) changes to bring in some glow. By biasing in more blue in calibration, you can get color hazing without grossly affecting detail, much like a blue filter does to skies and distant objects (which due to the atmosphere shift towards blue) in B&W landscapes - by adding blue this way I give something for the blue filter to pick-up and boost to soften without reducing sharpness or creating hazy haloing. It's like a global dynamic bloom slider in this configuration, because changing the color bias shifts the whole RGB base in favor of that color - everything gets a little blue and thus glows just a little bit, more or less depending on how close it was to blue originally and how much luminosity it already had. It all works in tandem with a slight vignette, to isolate the subject from the similarly colored/toned desk without looking stark, because the mod is a brighter 'blue' than the table it has the appearance of having a subtle targeted light or overlay, like a specular map on an object in a game. You up the global specularity of the source light (how hard it bounces) - and then the difference between more (lighter subject) and less (darker object) specularity become more apparent.

Does that make any sense? lol It's a strange way to go about things, but I love B&W for things like that. They can be really refreshing to edit because the rules and logical relations between things are so different. How does 'more blue' equate to 'more highlight glow'? B&W, man. That's how.

Basically trying to draw everything into the details in the reflections and engraving without resorting to things that add harshness like clarity/dehaze, clipping points, or curves. B&W makes you think differently - it is and isn't about colors in that you can't rely on the color for an interesting image, but the way it gets rendered is majorly dependent on the color content of the source. You want to think black-and-white, but I think it's better to avoid things that simply change blacks and whites. Better to change what passes through whatever B&W filter you use, and choose the filter that gives the effect you want when passing the color/saturation changes through. Call back to the original colors and rebalance them for more faithful (or more surreal) B&W renditions. It's powerful when used that way. I only use the 'colorless' sliders for exposure/gamma. I think in this case it allowed me a little bit more separation without cooking the image.

EDIT: Another little touch to add to the separation: verrrry gentle spit-toning. Gold on the highlights, blue-green on the shadows. No purple-and-orange, or any of those pronounced complementary splits that get incessantly abused to get that 'filmic' look... or as it's more known now, the 'Instagram' look. Blech. Unrelated, I can't STAND that these days. People ruin their images with that effect. For this case, they had to be close on the spectrum, or you'll see the tints and it won't look monotone anymore. From there I balanced it out so only the mod and the reflection would catch the yellows, while the darker regions catch some blue bleeding in to make green, before hitting that wall on the blue background. So it's not too jarring of a transition, even though the line is right there, just as the DOF rolls off into the table. If you didn't see those colors then I did it right  It's funny, to me, the whole image looks just slightly warm but more of it is cool than not!

Another one of those things you can do with monochrome images. Using colors... not to add color, but to change dynamics. If you look really closely at the left edge of the mod, you can see it. But unless you're looking for it, hopefully it presents as a difference in contrast instead of color. I never thought of it this way before, but split-toning basically seperates highlights, midtones, and shadows, without adding contrast that eats details on the extreme fringes. Sort by luminosity, as the chosen tints. Nothing there saying it has to be so strong the overall color balance visibly changes to have an impact. I think found a neat little trick there. I like it. Kinda gives a false rim-lighting look, without having that distracting silver lining. Great for B&W where even the color image is mostly monotone. Something I'll have to explore more for bringing out certain details in B&W. Because sometimes messing with the actual tones or just adding contrast has too much collateral. This is almost more targeted, without masking off. It wound up so natural I forgot I added it! Think of it as virtual contrast.


I dunno... I think I still like it a little better in color, just because copper can have some gorgeous hues to it - especially in lower, more diffused light. It very quickly goes from pale and sanctimonious skin-like tones to very deep and rich, sort of earthy ones. With the right conditions you get a sparser, paler and yellower shine along with deep reds and oranges. Copper is an interesting metal - not many refelct the same range of colors naturally. As the hammered parts tarnish I'm sure this piece will get more interesting.

I think I would've gotten better results if I stuck with full color and just had a darker background to really put the color out there. Add on a few secondary light sources and have a real eye-grabber easily.


These mods are all hand-made to order. This one hasn't been made in a long time, but somehow I found one brand new. Should never be, but was. You can't find this one, period. They're pretty rare and not many nice pictures of them exist. I should donate these to Rogue's instagram


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 9, 2020)

@robot zombie incidentally that look reminds me of an older photo of mine. Not my proudest, as it's visually far from what I'd consider "good", but it's an interesting look I've not been able to reproduce since. There wasn't a lot of editing in this; natural light to my back, dark room, around f/2.8 or so.



Past 2 weeks have been a bit of a keeb-mania for me so I've gone back to working on product photos. Inanimate objects allow endless flexibility to experiment and retry; I wouldn't be caught dead shooting portraits with my awful people-photography skills. I first adopted this look with my RAMA M10-B a number of months ago, and since I did a black background for my Hyper Red T60 and hardwood for the X60R, I thought I'd go back to the scratched up windowsill for the Night Blue T60.










These actually take me the least amount of time - no masking work, unlike the other T60 and X60R. People keep on telling me they look like renders; I'm not sure which way to take that remark lol.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 9, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Inanimate objects allow endless flexibility to experiment and retry; I wouldn't be caught dead shooting portraits with my awful people-photography skills.


Bahaha, full endorsement for those statements. "Heyy... ummm, I like your face. It looks very nice. Will you accompany me to the park so I can take some hideous pictures of it?" "Don't worry, it's totally cool. You look great - just like an alternate reality entity. Just roll with it. Good, good! Now, give me a nice "trapped in the matrix" thousand-yard-stare."

Or... "Oh, no we don't have to go outside, if you don't want to. Just sit there for 10 minutes while I break out my gear." *person sits patiently watching as you meticulously set up a mad scientist's lab of odd equipment* "Okay. Now hold that pose for the next 2 minutes while I slowly cook and blind you with these bright-ass lights. Nonono! Do that! Not this... yknow... THAT! Here, let me sculpt you..."

I think I may be on a spectrum... probably all of them. I can't wrap my head around the interaction side and the mechanics of the whole shoot. I can only do one or the other. No problems talking to people or being confident. I can easily convince someone to help me out. I'm comfortable with set-up, too. It's just that my brain can't do both the interacting and the photography-ing at once. It has to dump one out.

I can't think of a way to not make it awkward. And having no idea what I'm doing and no interest in portraits only compounds it. And then it always feels like you're just staring at the person, which any other time would be very strange. I can't separate myself from it and get into a flow in my head. It's just a nope! 

Objects definitely provide infinite opportunities. They give you endless ways to learn about how an image comes together, as you can literally just go variable by variable. Crawl through every single thing and distill it down. At first it can be pretty challenging. I feel like certain faces just kind of make for a nice image on their own. Someone skilled can make it even better, but a lot of a good portrait is in the face itself. Million ways to present a face, but I feel like there are also more obvious ways to make it work.

Sometimes even with the most interesting objects, you can only look at them pensively and think "Okay, so it's a ___. How do I make this look interesting? It's all about taking the aspects of them that most make them stand out and collecting them together in a single image. So many different compromises you can make to get a whole range of different images. But it's not plug-and-play. What works isn't immediate or intuitive.

I like to spend a while editing pictures of objects... more than anything else. A lot of times I don't even do very heavy editing. I like for the shot to already have most of it, because it pretty much already has to be there - you can't add in what it will need after... only accentuating it is possible. The more I stare at it and see the things it does and doesn't have, the more ideas I get for later photos. It all becomes a lot clearer. And it's usually stuff you NEVER see or think of when you're setting up your shots. It only comes from really combing over the images. Over time you can build them up. And then in doing so you start to see things in objects that you never noticed before, leaving you with even more to work with as you go along.

On the 'render' thing... I think a lot of people just prefer a more 'slice of life' style of image for objects these days. The super-clean, hyper-technical images are very impressive in their own way, but sometimes come off as dry because they leave nothing to the imagination. I think we've all just gotten used to seeing those images when shopping online, it's harder to see the art in it. Personally, I think it's still there - it's not easy to make something look so clean people think it is fake. That can be really cool. I'm kinda torn myself. When I see those 'render' photos I feel jealous, but in my own I prefer a more lived-with look. I think it's just easier to connect with because what you're seeing is closer to how you might actually see that object in the real world, only super condensed. It goes off when you can grab that tiny sliver-moment when everything sets off just right to catch your eye. From there, the imperfections stop being noticeable as flaws. 

I guess that's the main difference, right? Rather than evaporating all traces of any flaws in the scene or the subject, you embrace these aspects of perceiving things and combine them to bring forth a gestalt. Even though it is technically inaccurate and less faithful, it replicates an actual experience that everybody has just being out in the world. Somewhere in your mind, it's registering as an encounter, rather than a simple image. You can see something with your eyes in a plethora of different ways, all missing and adding things, but you never see it in perfect form. Somehow I think the former triggers you to start processing what you're seeing in an extra sort of way. Your mind starts looking for ways to consolidate it all and 'make it real.'

A really clean shot can't do that, because you never have that perspective in real-life. But then, that's just a way of saying it cuts both ways. Because the 'render' is showing you things in a way that can't usually be seen, which is interesting it its own way. Just depends on what you're going for. To me it's not a derogatory term. Just sort of a declaration of preference. Neutral on its own.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 10, 2020)

Okay, now here's one that clearly HAD to be black and white. I really like this one.




I mean... it's not bad in color either, but still. Just naw. Way too classy-looking to not be high-contrast B&W.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 26, 2020)

Recently bought a second-hand Fuji X-T30 and then contracted G.A.S. Bought two more lenses for it: an 18-55mm f2.8-4 & a 100-400mm f4-5.5.6.

I have an older FZ330 (FZ300 in the US) with equiv zoom of 600mm and it was perfect for wildlife in BC, Canada (vacations in 2017 & 2019) but the small sensor bugged me. So, thought I'd go a bit more up-market; try to capture something I could print. Well, not back in BC till 2021, so until then, I have my garden Hooded Crows.


----------



## flmatter (Feb 26, 2020)

My lunch break place. Sorry same 3 shots from iphone xr


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 27, 2020)

flmatter said:


> My lunch break place. Sorry same 3 shots from iphone xr


Haha, that's much nicer than my lunch break spot. I don't think anybody wants to see pictures of that. It's pretty rough. Though not nearly as cold. It's got a fridge though!

Any time you are starting a job and somebody tells you the breakroom has a fridge like that is something to be excited about, prepare yourself for years of crippling depression entering your eye holes. Best advice I can give anyone, honestly. I'm not wise but I know that much.


----------



## jallenlabs (Feb 27, 2020)

Lots of beautiful photographs.  I don't get into photography much (although I went to art school), but my wife does.  She has a knack for capturing moments in portraits that I can only make up in my drawings.  Im jealous to say the least.  This isn't a portrait, but it's one of hers that I really like.  It was taken in the woods in the Midwest USA, near Wisconsin Dells in Wisconsin.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Feb 27, 2020)

jallenlabs said:


> Lots of beautiful photographs.  I don't get into photography much (although I went to art school), but my wife does.  She has a knack for capturing moments in portraits that I can only make up in my drawings.  Im jealous to say the least.  This isn't a portrait, but it's one of hers that I really like.  It was taken in the woods in the Midwest USA, near Wisconsin Dells in Wisconsin.View attachment 146125


There was a spot with sugar pines that was like that somewhat near to me, and because of the bushfires we had this summer, they got burned out as far as I'm aware


----------



## jallenlabs (Feb 27, 2020)

Wow, sorry to hear that.  Lots of fires all over the world it seems as of late.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 2, 2020)

Loving my 400mm fuji... (and a tiny smidge of RAW editing).


----------



## Nuckles56 (Mar 4, 2020)

Just a few photos I've taken whilst out and about. The melted aluminium was a flyscreen door that melted from the heat of the house going up during the bushfire


----------



## Jetster (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## jallenlabs (Mar 8, 2020)

My dog Bear, a Rottweiler, shot taken by my wife.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 11, 2020)

All I've had time for is my damn, tiny back garden - we've had a very wet month. But here's a very wet Starling. Poor wee guy...


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 12, 2020)

Beautiful shot!

Been meaning to try birds lately. The max zoom I have is just 200mm @ a very depressing f/6.3 though, so pretty sad. I have learned with normal ISO that I can crop quite a lot, though. I know places where I can be very close to different birds, too. So many opportunities with the wrong gear. On this crop body I think that 200mm could be enough reach in the right situations. And I've learned that I can crop quite heavily with this sensor up to ISO 800. The 24mp sensor that Canon used on it's final M-series cameras is actually surprisingly good. People online will have you thinking otherwise. But honestly the only thing not great about the whole camera is it doesn't have eye detect or good video capabilities. The AF is still better than a lot of the others in it range, performance-wise. Quick and accurate. Pretty good at picking up on movement and grabbing it.

So theoretically I might be able to do some BIF with it, if only I had that unicorn fast telephoto.

Probably will never pan-out, but I have to try. I could adapt the legendary EF teles to this body if I wanted, but at this point I've decided my next camera is probably going to be a nice mirrorless FF with a good native lens selection. That's way off, when I decide I want to spend $5000 or so bucks to get it going. For now, the way cheaper M5 does most things I want to do exceptionally well. The 32mm f/1.4 has insane resolution and all around exceptional IQ. I got the 11-22, which murders the old EF-M 10-18 I had in sharpness and contrast. The only tele they have is basic, that 55-200mm with a minimum aperture of f/6.3 at max focal length is a downer - it's like the one thing the line really needed before they just killed it, but I don't actually use teles enough to spend a couple thousand more for a better setup that has epic teles. IQ is still as good as most other good Canon lenses... just a bit narrow. Clearly not for the birds though, I bought it for landscape 

Aint that something though? You get setup with something and then inevitably you hit another expensive limitation. Sometimes I think I'm not rich enough to do this as a serious hobby


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 12, 2020)

I bought the Fuji (X-T30) because I was drawn by the controls. It's so much fun to work with. But I wish they had Canons lens ecosystem. Fuji are like the Apple of Cameras; they've kept their focus tech proprietary, so it's difficult to use adapters without losing autofocus or some clarity. I've yet to get out and try landscapes. I've got a 18-55mm F2.8-4 for trying that. Keep eyeing a 35mm F1.4......


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 13, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> I bought the Fuji (X-T30) because I was drawn by the controls. It's so much fun to work with. But I wish they had Canons lens ecosystem. Fuji are like the Apple of Cameras; they've kept their focus tech proprietary, so it's difficult to use adapters without losing autofocus or some clarity. I've yet to get out and try landscapes. I've got a 18-55mm F2.8-4 for trying that. Keep eyeing a 35mm F1.4......


That's exactly what had me looking at the M5. People say you get used to funky controls but good physical controls are vital to me getting into a flow. I can't stand using clunky cameras. The M5 impressed me there, because it's scheme is similar to that same line of Fuji's. Dedicated exposure compensation knob. A free-spinning dial that you can use to adjust a whole slew of things - you assign up to 5 of them to it and cycle through with a button in the middle. You can swap which dials control which parts of exposure (even different layouts for different picture modes.) Since everything can have a dedicated dial, I can change every part of the exposure triangle simultaneously. And then there's the back dial with 4 more useful, programmable buttons. The back-button focus is super intuitive once set. Changing AF modes AND types is easy. Pretty much every button is user assignable. I like it because I can change pretty much every setting on the camera very very quickly without even pulling it away from my face.

It's actually amazing. I haven't seen too many cameras with such a wide range of intuitive control options with what is really a pretty simple layout. Even better, the touch screen is awesome, too. Many other more expensive cameras still don't get it right, and many are embarrassingly bad by comparison.

Stuff like that means a lot for me. Maybe it's because I have ADHD and my brain really only works well with immediate feedback, but I just find it helps keep me focusing on the subjects I want to photograph, the mechanics behind the images I want to create, and the different aspects of the scene as a whole. Frees up some brain juice for the art itself. It's hard for me to concentrate on what I'm doing when I have to go back and forth. I'm better when I can deal with multiple controls at once. Sometimes if I have to break away, I lose that sense of what I'm going for.

Fuji, I think might win-out in sensors a bit, and definitely in video. I really like the look of them, too. I almost bought one. But they are very boxed-in. Not sure on the AF, either. I've heard different things.

The early M series only had Canon's classic contrast detect, which was awful... slow, useless in anything put perfect light, searches constantly. The inclusion of DPAF later made them exceptional focusers... and the way it works it no longer relies so much on low f-numbers. Does respectably in low light... by the time it craps out you're looking at crappy ISO settings anyway. It tracks moving subjects really well and it's smooth. I actually leave it on continuous focus when off of the tripod and let it follow what I put it on... and unless you jerk it really fast, it holds perfect focus for every shot. If it had better burst capability it would be a truly good sports camera. Sony's the only one doing it better IMHO... their shit is absurd.

I will say, the M series is a rare exception to the glass diversity. It's already done with - they will never make a new M lens. The good news is that the ones they DID make perform really well and are small, light, and pretty inexpensive, especially for the image quality you get.

But yeah... no less boxed in. And right now with their R series, they can't figure out their feature sets/technical specs. The bodies are pretty big, the lenses are also big, and it's expensive glass. Very, very good glass. They may be some of the best ever made in that general range. But not cheap. Canon knows lens design like nobody's business. They're really going in on capitalizing on flange distance to make really fast lenses with the best optical quality. They're the same size as normal DSLR lenses, but because of that tend to outperform your typical mirrorless lenses, which more often sacrifice the enormous IQ potential of the shorter distance to make em smaller. I just wish they'd get their bodies sorted. The lenses are one of literally two reasons I even consider them at all, with the other being ergonomics and general usability.

I guess one thing I do have with the M is adaptability. I've got a cheap adapter for ef/ef-s lenses that actually has flawless AF. You lose nothing except for compactness. That was a factor. If I really wanted the good good, I would have a ton of options. Those old lenses may have been dropped now, but they'll continue being competitive for a long time and the used market is ridiculously full of them.

They bug me like crazy sometimes. Canon has all of the technology and experience to make perhaps the best all around mirrorless kits available right now... but it's like they can never quite figure out how to bring it all together.

Landscape is fun. I really like hiking and will stay out all day anyway, so it makes sense for me. I don't get a lot of opportunities for different locations these days, though.

I understand your wanting for a 35mm f/1.4 lol. My favorite for a while now is a 32mm f/1.4. Really versatile lens with good bokeh. The bokeh has ruined me though... I barely ever shoot at narrow apertures now.


----------



## jallenlabs (Mar 15, 2020)

Just picked up a Sony a6100 for my wife.  Can't wait to see what she can do with it.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 16, 2020)

Meh. Went out to try moving objects or landscapes. Hit and miss. Got one flying crow in almost focus. Humped it through Capture One to make it more pretentious...


----------



## jallenlabs (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm no photographer  (I did go to an art college though), but here are some of the first photos we took with the new Sony a6100.  Even in low light this thing rocks!


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 20, 2020)

I got bored at work today... kinda tied up till next week. We can start big repair projects (such as refinishing the gym floor with new urethane,) but no point if EVERYTHING is gonna be shut down not long after. Most things we could do with nobody here will take 2 weeks at the least. 2 guys cutting down and refinishing a full gym floor takes some time, not to mention the weeks of off gassing.

Remember when I was joking about that fridge? What if I said it actually exists...?



Ever seen anything like that?  I hadn't. Rumor has it, it's one of the first residential fridges ever.  Realistically it is at least 30, maybe 40 years old. The greybeard who's been here for like 25 years says it was there before he was and looked old then. It works amazingly well. Better than a lot of modern ones, actually. It's just absolutely disgusting and loud. Barely suitable for drinks, though it keeps them ice cold. This is just a storage room where we dump tools, stock, and crap. May not look it but there is at least $100k worth of stuff in this hidden dungeon.

As a kid, I used to imagine schools had places like this. I never thought I'd see one for real lol.

I tried my EF-M 11-22mm for this one. It's a pretty good lens! Obviously at 11mm the barrel distortion is pronounced, but I don't think the vingnetting is too bad and the thing is surprisingly sharp and smooth closed-up tight. I've said it before, kills the venerated EF-S 10-18mm in every regard. I don't care what anyone says... that lens dumpster juice compared to this, and it's twice as big! Gotta remember to use the 11-22 more. I can't believe they ditched these M series lenses! Every single one I've used except the short kit lens is a great value, depending on how important really low apertures are to you. Personally, if all of my lenses had great bokeh like the 32mm f/1.4, I'd only abuse it, soo... 

I took this as a chance to try something different with editing, instead of that super-clean look I usually like. How gritty and nasty can I make things? Can I get an interesting picture out of a shitty old fridge? These are questions I need to answer.






Real talk, the textures are super-interesting me. I never realized that was something I liked. I'll have to keep an eye out for opportunities to exploit this look for *real* photos. I wish I had the ability to do this as a 16-year-old sneaking into abandoned mansions and businesses. Would've had a field day with my camera gear, just trying to catch the interesting side of all kinds of decay.

I don't know why, but I am like, irrationally fond of this one. It's somehow really soothing and nostalgic for me. Strong childhood memories in this little console, and that dull, dingy glow.



Something about the colors, materials, and condensation reminds me of being very little, when we had a fridge like this in our little kitchen. It even makes those same humming and whirring noises, with loud relays kicking on and off. Ours wasn't remotely this bad, but sometimes it's crazy to think how different stuff looks now compared to things people often had back then. I remember friends having fridges like this, too. I'm not just talking the shape. It's that style. I start to feel old when I see them, even though they were old when I first saw one.

It also bolsters my theory that this model was a forerunner. Those instructions are obviously for someone who's never had a fridge before. 

Gotta love that EF-M 32mm. It really does take some nice wide-aperture close-ups. I was wary of it being nearly $500, but... yeah, it was worth it. I could ditch my tele and wide-angle for only that if I had to, just because of how I always seem to get my most flattering pictures through it. Criminally slept on in its brief time on the market.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 22, 2020)

The bottom left of your 2nd last pic reminds me of the surface of Jupiter's moon Europa.

So, learned me some patience and continuous shutter action. Sparrows rock - they're cool little birds - noisy too.


----------



## jallenlabs (Mar 22, 2020)

Wow, amazing shot on that bird!  Congrats!


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 22, 2020)

jallenlabs said:


> Wow, amazing shot on that bird!  Congrats!



It's a crop on a busier scene with three more on the bird feeder.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 11, 2020)

My daily local walk under quarantine. Deer down by the river. Don't be fooled; the dilapidated iron fence should give the 'ambience' away.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 12, 2020)

I decided to go back an edit an old photo... see what I'd do different, and what I've learned. For whatever reason I chose an exposure that was bad to begin with... part of the fun? So here we have the original photo...



...dark, terrible noise floor (made worse by cropping a higher-ISO image,) silhouetting... but otherwise, at least I caught a somewhat interesting perspective (imo.) I like how it gets across that her head just whipped around - you just know intuitively that she has just turned to look without seeing where she's actually looking to. The angle and slight warpage goes well with that hyper-alert expression to give a little sense of action and tension. It has that startled vibe like "WHOA! watsgoinonhere?!"  It's just too bad the exposure is weak.

I dunno. Some people might say this is fine, but to me the overall tones just make the image seem boring. Like, the overall balance of colors, tones, and lighting just doesn't have the energy to match. It don't think it's terrible but the subdued mood doesn't really fit. The window ate all of the light and dynamics - so you have a flat-looking window view against a flat-looking subject, while the composition is trying to convince you that something is happening. As Jared Polin would say, it's a snapshot.


And then, we have the edit from ~6 months ago.



Eh, I  tried to fix it up. Very little time put in... half considering it a loss already. At least it somewhat looks like a proper exposure, if not rather bleached out and 'dry' looking. Most of what I did was just basic adjustments. I think I used the adjustment brush to mask off the background noise and very slightly dim the window to make room for global shadows/blacks adjustments.

And here's what I came up with tonight. I found the limit for adjustment layers before LR starts to crash. Not even that much! Adobe REALLY needs to figure out a stellar way to optimize having things like lots of spot removal, or a lot of adjustment layers. I know it's not photoshop, but there must be a way to make it so the whole thing doesn't lag/almost crash because I used a handful of adjustment layers after knocking out 10-20 spots with the spot removal tool.



I think it had a lot left in it! The noise just does not come out of the eyes... they were so dark in the original you can just only do so much. I figured if they're going to be a little blocky anyway, might as well give them an epic glow!  Adjustment layers to fix the distracting light from the window, and give it some bleed over the ear with a graduated filter. Bunch of color/contrast adjustments, though not as much as you might think. All I wanted to do was even-out the light on her fur without flattening-out the highlights. Tonemapping adjustments ended up being the answer for correcting the midtones affecting the fur - very, very useful to be able to define the mid point and shift the extremes further out. I was trying to dial it in with the contrast slider initially but it was just different variations of flat: super-flat and flat/harsh.

I wound up with something a bit fantastical and surreal, but I kind of like this look. May use it again for pets. I tried really, really hard to not fall into that 'trying too hard with fake HDR' trap with nasty splotching and fried colors. Just because I wanted exaggerated enhancements doesn't mean I can't be tasteful. My idea of what a good image is has changed a lot. It was a trip to uncover that as I went along. Weirdly enough, I think Skyrim modding is starting to influence me towards more fantastical pallets and light... and I don't know if that's good or not 

Lightroom is kind of scary powerful, isn't it. Give me a camera with a good enough sensor and I might never get an exposure right a day in my life. I'd just ruin myself making fancy edited images at web res.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 12, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> I decided to go back an edit an old photo... see what I'd do different, and what I've learned. For whatever reason I chose an exposure that was bad to begin with... part of the fun? So here we have the original photo...
> View attachment 151225
> ...dark, terrible noise floor (made worse by cropping a higher-ISO image,) silhouetting... but otherwise, at least I caught a somewhat interesting perspective (imo.) I like how it gets across that her head just whipped around - you just know intuitively that she has just turned to look without seeing where she's actually looking to. The angle and slight warpage goes well with that hyper-alert expression to give a little sense of action and tension. It's just too bad the exposure is weak.
> 
> ...



If you look at the last picture (edit) on it's own, you don't see it as being surreal - to me it looks well balanced, as though it was a well-composed shot. You know the original, so you feel it's maybe hyper-real but I've realised through umpteen reviews and reading; what we see in print is almost always a JPG edited from RAW. And I picked up the fact that a straight out of camera JPG is after all, just what the processor on the camera 'thinks' you should see.

My original deer shot is a bit dull and muted but that's just where I live. In my back garden, I've got a nice potential shot of an old church with a big fat skeletal tree, but so many things make it a bad option. Sun light, street lamps and a generally crappy sky make it one of those 'if only' shots. If only the sun set behind the church, I could make it work, or, if the street was dark, I could mult-exposure for a starry night background - but neither can happen. That's what I'm starting to appreciate, and it's giving me patience. A good photo is never just taken on the spot. Even street reportage requires the right scene at the right moment.

Taking photos is a mechanical skill but making them good to the eyes can often be more akin to art. I know it sounds pretentious but it's kinda true.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 12, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> If you look at the last picture (edit) on it's own, you don't see it as being surreal - to me it looks well balanced, as though it was a well-composed shot. You know the original, so you feel it's maybe hyper-real...


This is most likely true. I remember what the room looked like at the time, and then I'm going back and forth between the original and the new edits. The difference is definitely jarring, so the changes probably look really exaggerated to my eyes. It's kind of funny how that is the exact opposite of the experience I have writing/recording music. The more you mess with eq and tone, the harder it gets to hear the real differences - it literally all sounds the same, like how if you read the same word aloud enough times the word completely stops making sense in any conceivable way. You can't tell if you're way off or just back where you started. Funny how with pictures I almost seem to get more sensitive, differences get overemphasized in my perception.



> but I've realised through umpteen reviews and reading; what we see in print is almost always a JPG edited from RAW. And I picked up the fact that a straight out of camera JPG is after all, just what the processor on the camera 'thinks' you should see.
> 
> My original deer shot is a bit dull and muted but that's just where I live. In my back garden, I've got a nice potential shot of an old church with a big fat skeletal tree, but so many things make it a bad option. Sun light, street lamps and a generally crappy sky make it one of those 'if only' shots. If only the sun set behind the church, I could make it work, or, if the street was dark, I could mult-exposure for a starry night background - but neither can happen. That's what I'm starting to appreciate, and it's giving me patience. A good photo is never just taken on the spot. Even street reportage requires the right scene at the right moment.


I hear you. I mean, to me, editing is usually vital to some degree. I've noticed that the best tend to edit really well, in addition to their main skills. People probably don't even notice how edited some photos really are when they're done skillfully. It doesn't mean you need to do a lot any more than it makes it bad to do a lot when doing a lot makes sense.

But I also agree that a photo is never really just a moment. Forethought counts for a lot. I learn that lesson continually, while editing, oddly enough. I first see the things I did wrong, because those are the things I'm there to try and work around or somewhat make up for. After assessing the image for a while and getting down to making the main changes, I'll reflect back on the moments leading up (and sometimes even parts of the day) and find myself going over things I could've done differently _then_ that would make a big difference _now_. So many different considerations and possibilities. Things I could've done then, but can't now... if I wanna open the floodgates, it's a rabbit-hole I can fall down forever.



> Taking photos is a mechanical skill but making them good to the eyes can often be more akin to art. I know it sounds pretentious but it's kinda true.


I like to think of it that way, too. I much prefer that side of it, anyway. I may never learn it on a super-serious level. Doesn't mean I won't put a lot of time into the skill of 'touch'.

I kind of do the same thing with guitar - I've been playing for almost 17 years now and I never got to be a technical wizard striking fear into all men. But I've spent a lot of time exploring the colors of notes and textures of sound. I learned to audiate well enough to tab out the combinations in detail. I'd pick up what I wrote later and play with the same stuff I heard earlier, much as I heard it then. It's a process completely removed from the mechanics. In my mind, I generally separate playing with sounds and actually playing sounds. I like the things I'm able to create with that being sort of the focus and I really enjoy the process. A different part of your mind becomes very active, more so the more you do it. You gradually reach a different understanding of the whole 'transference' process in the art - that sense of how stuff works on people. You understand the connection on a more granular level. I don't want to dazzle people hyper-technical noodling. I want to get across the purpose and creativity through the music, and maybe add to someone's appreciation of music... change their perception of it for a moment so they can see what I know works on me in my appreciation of it and maybe something just connects.

Raw mechanical ability is still a major factor, you need to be competent... preferably reasonably beyond just competent. But I like to think my approach gives me a different sort of edge in my music. I've always had friends who were much more technically oriented, who still looked forward to jamming with me in particular, even though my inconsistent style makes it hard to keep track of me lol. One's a trained pianist and trumpet player, now instructor, and long-time gigging guitarist, we have a mutual outspoken respect for each other's blind spots. His composition, improv, and technique are off the charts - he's a real, educated gigging musician. But I'm the guy who against all odds comes up with the super-musical stuff that's interesting to just listen to. I am geared towards making the stuff that's made to be listened to. Just don't ask me to explain what I'm doing 

I'm always told that I bring something to everything that just makes it right... and I think that's because I focus on the subtleties of the arrangement - the vaguer side of things in music. I am meticulously subjective. I think being able to navigate that in any art form is a skill in itself. It takes a long time to just build up that overarching sense of how things go together... not just the mechanics of how you put them together. You're training yourself to see all the points of emphasis in everything that you do, and capitalize on those to leave a type of impact that isn't described in technical terms. Understanding what works on you in the art and being able to feel that out enough to convey it in your own art. Compared to that, the technical side of getting there is arbitrary, so long as you can. The latter doesn't bring forth the former on its own.

I could put it another way. A computer can largely replace good technique... you're not needed for that as much. But a computer can't replicate the sorts of things I'm talking about. It takes a real person's sensibilities, which are qualified by level of engagement with them. I think the idea with any art form is to get the mechanics as out of the way as possible, either by conquering them or negating them... so that you can be freed up to focus more on the creative aspects of it. That is the reason you learn music theory if you want to make music... so you don't HAVE to think about how things go together alongside of working out how you WANT them to go together. You can just do that and the things you need to do, come.

Focusing only on the technical side and the mechanics of shots when what you want are interesting, compelling images, is building yourself a tower of Babel. Hows that all for pretentious? Really this is just a super-long-winded way of saying that it's very important to build up that deeper appreciation for the experience of undergoing any art form, and not just furthering yourself in the craft itself. It takes patience - you have to always be willing to explore. That just means you're taking the time to get it right, instead of relying on the pre-generated (though very well-honed) itinerary that your knowledge and skills lend you.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 12, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> If only the sun set behind the church, I could make it work, or, if the street was dark
> Taking photos is a mechanical skill but making them good to the eyes can often be more akin to art. I know it sounds pretentious but it's kinda true.



You can torch it for the sake of... ehrm additional lighting.    Try to avoid making horizon in the middle, landscape pictures prefer to have ratios, like 1/3, it would help the composition.

Dudes, don't overcomplicate things in LR. The more you do, often the more harm you cause. Basically JPG's made in good lighting conditions, with modern glass is made to be usable for starter type cameras, as a definition(think of an smartphone). Having high resolution, need for lens corrections, bad light, noise, aberrations etc etc camera CPU will NEVER ever be able to handle RAW conversion on the fly. The sensor development, resolution is league ahead of the mobile CPU powers and the gap will remain. Camera has to take shots and be ready at any moment to do so. For cameras the JPG processor is not a priority for sure, actually JPG should die soon, that's another discussion, albeit fit for this place. Cameras will not compete with phones, what are they doing best, generating Instagram pics.

Mechanical skill and art share many things. Our perception of things isn't something that abstract, it is described and already automated(AUTO MODE), especially taking into consideration neural networks. Basically, can you call mathematics art? Yes in certain way, as you can always get the solution going through various routes and methods, formulas, that process is art for me sure, but the result itself often ain't. But in the end... the photographer itself matters, how he uses and has mastered its tool.

Okay... something from me too... I got my hands on some Vintage lenses.

The first one is *Carl Zeiss Jena Tessar 50mm F2.8*. Got on fleabay for 30€, the Englishman described it was fully working, and of Horse it wasn't. It had a bump and kinda suspected that. Anyways, took the sucker apart, straightened the barrel, fixed aperture blades and cleaned optics... as you the the first pic with the ammonia bottle, I didn't have any fungus it, but was worth cleaning still.

It is the cheapest Zeiss lens actually, and for a reason. 4 elements in 3 groups. No coating. Many internet reviewers claim the lens is very sharp. I wonder what kind of crap they used before. It ain't bad, but it ain't stellar for sure. It cannot resolve sensor sizes past 12mpx wide open actually. For FB it doesn't matter thou. If you use it on cropped sensors, you might get the best center area of the glass, thus kinda avoiding the corner softness and distortion, but end up into sharpness problem. Many do not take this phenomenon into account actually... but okay, seldom who shoots vintage glass anyway. Bokeh has a tendency to swirliness, but not in the Biotar scale. It gets nervous on many focus lengths like in the third pic, you have to know this thing and fight it, because it ain't my taste. Contrast falls enormously with light sneaking into the glass directly, even if is scattered from ground. The lens gets sharpest at F8 and F11, past those diffraction kicks in. Oh well, so I let it hit the dust on the shelf now.



I took another oldie with me that day... and it was *AUTO REVUENON 55mm F1.4*(Imho Tomioka made), rumored to be planar design knock off. I had compared this lens and it performs much better than any Russian Helios Biotar design for sure. As usally F1.4 is not usable for any vintage glass, see the 4th pic, but stepped down it ain't that bad, at F4 it starts to look clean. Colours are good, it has some primitive coating. Aberrations are bad thou, very pronunciated, so it can screw a good shot actually, so I don't have many keepers from this glass.



On the walk home I got fed up, and put my second lens and calmed down. *Contax Zeiss Sonnar 135mm F2.8 MMJ*. It has the T*, that historically came from Honeywell and SR-71 program, to HFT coating at Rollei and only then to Zeiss as T*, not vice versa, they had a trade deal back in the day, so QBM got Zeiss design glass.

It is razor sharp as you see with the Cuban police lady, even wide open it is respectable, see my mouse, the focusing is so smooth and easy, you really get to use it, not relying on autofocus it really matters. Aberrations are there, but calmed down past F4 greatly, depending on the scene. The colours... It is Kubrick and the Shining, there is nothing more to add, it renders it the Zeiss way. There was no LR in the days, the post processing magic was done already by the glass. Bokeh is creamy and well controlled as you see in pic7. No schizophrenia. It is a steady second glass that I always carry around. And it made in the 1970ties. I have to mention, their over the Berlin Wall *Carl Zeiss Jena Sonnar 135mm F3.5 *is a stunner too, it does have the same sharpness(sample variation tho), the optical formula delivers, the coatings are worse, but still, it is there and can be obtained fairly cheap, their blades do get stuck, but an easy fix, if your hands grow out of the right place...



My daily driver is 24mm F1.4 G Master lens btw... I haven't got hold of anything, that tops it at that length on any platform. I haven't found a really weak spot for it, it fast, colors are superb, light... So... in the end of a day... yeah... there's art for sure... but the glass still matters...



I hope with Robot Zombie, we don't hang up TPU with such long posts lol. I hope you got the idea from the pics, they really differ and deliver different results in many disciplines. Also using them is a matter of getting used to. But at least it's fun...


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 19, 2020)

So, I do all my garden bird pics. This is the nemesis of all bird life.... Next door neighbours cat, hiding between my bins.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 19, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> So, I do all my garden bird pics. This is the nemesis of all bird life.... Next door neighbours cat, hiding between my bins.



I can bet... that cross eyed feline is actually plotting to kill you too.  

If onto topic. I am waiting an adapter... oly to nex... I got a 200mm F4 Zuiko... I will put it up to old Meyer Optik Gorlitz Orestegor 200mm f4(Pentacon).


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 22, 2020)

Afternoon scones and tea, well, coffee. Played about trying to snap a hoverfly with a telephoto lens at 100mm. Cropped photo and fly is sharpened post-process but the wings were left as they were.





This is the actual pic.


----------



## basco (May 6, 2020)

old + cheap pocket camera canon digital ixus 80IS 8mp


----------



## the54thvoid (May 6, 2020)

Arrgghh... Garden spiders.....

Been practising with birds in flight (all on 600mm equiv.)

It's funny, you get home, load up card and see that you get 1 in 10 that are in focus. And most of those are poor composition (see below  )

Magpie - I edited out the traffic cone that was lying in the background - remember - I said I lived in a dump. The two dark splodges in the top area - right hand side is a clone, you can see the flowers are in the same positions, but the software's pretty smart.









If I had more chimney it'd been better - but it was an opportune shot for a long range focus effort.


----------



## Jetster (May 6, 2020)

I'm gonna get out and take some photos today

My first one, cats watching a cat movie







Here we go, armed with my Nikon and my bike






















Would have been nice if I had my 300mm  Osprey


----------



## the54thvoid (May 9, 2020)

Early morning walk, spotted a cool power thingy. It's got a filter on which makes it look a bit 60's.

Reminds me of something from half-life.


----------



## robot zombie (May 17, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> Early morning walk, spotted a cool power thingy. It's got a filter on which makes it look a bit 60's.
> 
> Reminds me of something from half-life.


I love stuff like that. Spent a lot of time as a kid roaming industrial parks, looking for abandoned facilities and gawking at all of the odd-looking structures and objects. Wish I could go back in time and hand myself a camera. Trespassing is a lot less appealing when you're 30 :/

Good on you for getting out to take some photos though. I think I will do the same next weekend. It's been too long since I've gotten to get out and just walk around and there's only so much to practice on at home. I've mostly been sticking to the cat, because those are the shots I still struggle a lot with and it's something I can do any time, just so I don't get TOO rusty. Gets old, but never gets easier.

If only I knew what she was seeing out there...








One day, I will get that perfect shot of the cat being wild. It's difficult though! The light in the house isn't really very suitable unless you're shooting wide open. She's very social so if you get even a little close, she stops and directs all of her attention on you. Meaning I'm using my tele out at 200mm, where minimum aperture is a less ideal f/6.3. Almost wish I went back where it was f/4.5 and cropped, just to get the light. She moves around constantly, so I need to be able to frame up quickly and get that steady shot. Not as easy to do further back with a fully extended tele to wield. Harder to hold stable, easy to overfill the frame. I will say, I have little issue getting focus right. Servo/continuous is trustworthy on this camera. I just squeeze the back button to lock when I press the shutter and it just works every time. It's moving the camera around to fit her in and dropping the focus box on her right before that quick shutter press that's tricky. I can pretty much guarantee focus, but with the movement it's hard to get her framed-up in time. I only have a second or two before she moves again.

Tried to clean them up as best as I could. The noise at ISO 6400 REALLY starts to eat up color, contrast, and detail. Don't let the exposure deceive... the light in the room is very dim (for a camera) and the light coming from the windows is the little bit you get from dark, cloudy skies. I was out at 200mm trying to get shots at 1/80s in order to not hit insane ISO levels. Add that to the difficulty of getting fast, steady shots. This lens does have IS to help, but that's still wayy pushing the limit of what it can make up for. 1/80s is way to slow to catch her mid movement and much harder for me to keep steady for. So it was like... try to put the camera where she'll stop next, tweak framing, lock focus the moment she stops, take the shot before she moves again, and do not move the camera at all while doing so. Everything has to happen so fast!

I am NOT happy with how bad I am at that  I think the next time I'm met with this, I'm gonna chimp it hardcore. I was trying to hold the camera out and use thge screen, but it only made it harder. Coulda used the stability moving my whole body with the camera planted to my face. Not to mention, the left side of the touchscreen controls AF point when chimping... I really didn't think about what I was doing. I need a lot more practice with this tele, and really just on moving subjects in general. Been spoiling myself with tripods and static subjects a bit too much.

Can't really complain about the performance at ISO 6400, I suppose. Could probably do 3x5's or 4x6's and have them look good. They're not totally unusable. Quite unlike my old T3i, which completely falls apart past ISO 1600. I usually avoid going over 1600 to this day, just from horrible disappointment in the past. This is the first time I've ever intentionally shot that high up. Not ideal, but way better than expected! The color noise is really just starting to creep in. Shadows wash out a bit, too. But it's not surgery, fixing those sorts of things. I think some of that haze might actually be due to lack of a hood for this lens.


EDIT: One other thing I noticed at 6400 that I'm sure pros know well, but I never see talked about... but color shift from reduced color depth. I'm not talking about color noise... that gets talked about enough with high ISO. I'm talking about the whole pallette drifting. In these, I mostly fixed it, but it's like wide CA or something. Shadows turn a little magenta and highlights turn green. In all of these photos, her white fur had a sickly green glow from the light outside. While her body was looking quite pink. My answer was to warm-up the color temp, drop the magenta, and then shift the tint back towards it. Just cutting the green saturation wasn't an option because her eyes were green, while very little is actually magenta, making it safer to cut. In the first shot, you can still see it - look under her chin for the green. Really everywhere that light hits is auspiciously green... when there's nothing green reflecting out there. I didn't want to push it too far. But I feel like it should've been blue if anything, even with the color temp dialed for the warm interior light instead of the much cooler cloudy day light.

I'm betting that ruins skin though! Might actually be the worst thing about high ISO shooting. It really messes with me... something I think I've always felt, but never saw it for what it was. Very strange. I'm guessing that as you crank the iso and color depth drops, places where the actual color doesn't fit wind up swinging out one way or another, seemingly depending on luminance, as it's the blacks and whites that start taking on the most prominent tint shifts. Ever try high iso in really low light? What I've always gotten were big purple splotches in the dark areas. Why are they purple? Something to do with how LR guesses on the noise makes it guess purple too much instead of desaturating as you would expect in dark areas? An anomaly of demosaicing? Is it all happening between sensor and conversion? Maybe a biproduct of reduced DR? I've always thought of DR as being contrast depth, but I suppose that would also include color!


----------



## the54thvoid (May 27, 2020)

Out for a morning walk - in the habit of always bringing camera - you never know what you might see. There was a heron fishing when out of the bushes, a colourful chappy slinks into frame. A better photogrpaher would have dropped the F number to get more in focus and framed the heron better. But hell, I was just out for a walk!


----------



## sepheronx (May 27, 2020)

I have a Nikon D5500 DSLR with only a 50MM lens.  I have zero idea how to take pictures with it or how to get such good photos.

I need you Gurus to teach me.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 27, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> I have a Nikon D5500 DSLR with only a 50MM lens.  I have zero idea how to take pictures with it or how to get such good photos.
> 
> I need you Gurus to teach me.



This is not false modesty but I am not a guru. I walk this walk most days and know where things could be. My wife and I scour for animals and such. I've got a decent APS-C camera (Fuji X-T30) and I bought some second hand lenses. The nature ones are pretty much all on my 100-400mm Fuji lens, more often always at 400mm reach. That makes it an instant F5.6, so light needs to be good. It wasn't so I'm up at about 1600 ISO, with shutter speed at 1/250. 
Then it goes into Capture One photo editor. Some folk would say it's cheating but it's not - a jpeg is already a software construct of what the processor thinks is suitable. So, l'll always shoot jpeg and RAW so I can post-process.

Heres' the original photo (JPEG)...

In fairness, I didn't need to do a lot on this one. A little exposure compensation and HDR changes.


----------



## Jetster (May 27, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> I have a Nikon D5500 DSLR with only a 50MM lens.  I have zero idea how to take pictures with it or how to get such good photos.
> 
> I need you Gurus to teach me.




Which 50mm lens? The AF-S 1.8 G?

I have the D7200


----------



## sepheronx (May 27, 2020)

Jetster said:


> Which 50mm lens? The AF-S 1.8 G?


Dunno it came with the camera. Will check


----------



## micropage7 (May 27, 2020)

just dig in old photos and i find this one, not the best since it has a lot of noises and lack of detail 

just run it through photoshop and lightroom


----------



## Jetster (May 27, 2020)

Looks like a painting. I like it



sepheronx said:


> Dunno it came with the camera. Will check



Well if its a prime lens meaning a fixed focal length, its the best way to learn photography. Takes one decision out of the equation allowing you to work with just aperture, speed an focus (depth of field)


----------



## tabascosauz (May 27, 2020)

The 50/1.8G is a fantastic lens. Just as long as you have literally any version of Photoshop or LR that can 1-click correct the distortion, it's perfect. TBH I like it even better on the APS-C cameras like the D5500, the roughly 80mm focal length on crop feels more natural than its native 50 on my FX.


----------



## robot zombie (May 28, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> The 50/1.8G is a fantastic lens. Just as long as you have literally any version of Photoshop or LR that can 1-click correct the distortion, it's perfect. TBH I like it even better on the APS-C cameras like the D5500, the roughly 80mm focal length on crop feels more natural than its native 50 on my FX.


I feel the same about the Canon nifty fifty v2. I have lenses that are better than it in every way, but at the same time it has never let me down, it focuses quick, has lots of light gathering, and on a crop body the added squeeze gives you a lot of pleasing framing opportunities. *Juuusst* enough to squish the background and make something pop, but not so much that you can't move back and bring an interesting backdrop more into the frame. Super easy to work with. It's light, so it's easy to manipulate/steady, and the wide aperture helps with that too. When I was starting off, having all of that light was a big help in trying to keep the ISO down while still keeping shutter speeds higher while I was still learning how to focus fast and get steady shots.



sepheronx said:


> I have a Nikon D5500 DSLR with only a 50MM lens.  I have zero idea how to take pictures with it or how to get such good photos.
> 
> I need you Gurus to teach me.


Haha, buttering us up.  I know you're not talking about me lmao, but in my bumbling I've learned a few things. I started off on film and full manual, where you can't change sensitivity on the fly, and I was trying to force in my head an understanding of the exposure triangle by making myself dial everything in for each shot. Maybe that works for some people, but for me it just slowed me down and made it harder to focus on composition. Now, I will shoot manual, but only because it's the best way to get a specific combination of factors, that I know I need for the shot I want to take. Don't force yourself to do everything. Learn things one thing at a time, let the camera help you. All of those settings and features aren't there to be ignored. Anything it can do to make your job easier is another tool in your bag. And anything in your process that your camera can do for you instead, is something slowing you down or taking away from other more important decisions, which sometimes need to happen very quickly.

Aperture priority mode is a good start. You control the light gathering and DOF. Set the ISO where you want it to be and let it determine the shutter speed. It'll take some trial and error to figure out the right ISO range for different situations, but no matter what mode you use, you need to know that if you don't want to wind up with poor quality images at the wrong time, whether because of artifacts, or being locked into too slow of a shutter speed. It is the thing most likely to directly or indirectly ruin your shots. Most cameras will let you use auto ISO in aperture priority mode, and it'll give you the ISO you need to have a 'safe' shutter speed. You can try that, too. On still subjects, it gives you easier, more direct control over how the image looks, so you can experiment with framing and get a feel for finding the right DOF, as well as _how a camera sees light._ You worry about that and the camera does the rest.

That might be one of the most important things to learn about taking nicer-looking pictures. Take note of the light in your setting and how it hits things in the scene, and then compare that to what the camera spits out when you press the shutter. That was such a big thing for me, making that connection intuition. Until you've worked that out, there will be a million pictures where you'll be asking yourself "Why does it look like that?" It's because a camera sees light very differently from how you see it. And as you play around with aperture and ISO it starts making more sense. It's really important, sometimes you just gotta know how something is going to translate in the moment. It's gonna tell you where the shot is and how you dial it in.

DOF is similar. It's one of those things you have to know. It seems simple but it's not so easy to control. My understanding of it isn't even that concrete. I've learned to envision it as a flat plane... a rectangle cutting across the image and feathering out both ways across the focal line. Or maybe like a soft lightsaber beam, where anything in its path will be in varying degrees of focus. When you choose the focal point, you draw a line across the image, and the closer something is to that line, the sharper it will be. From there, you have to tie that in with the numbers, so you can kinda know what aperture range will give you the focal depth needed at that angle. How wide of a beam do you need and which way should it point? By manipulating the position and angle of that line (moving the camera or changing focus) you can open up all sorts of compositional assets which employ the focal plane as part of the whole composition, and not just slicing out the subject. It comes with time, for me it clicked just by keeping it in mind as a shot. It's easiest shooting on a tripod, because you have everything else locked in and can quickly cycle through, looking for the sweet spot... until one day you find you just know. It's sort of like making a surgical incision, you want to line it up just right in one go, and leave the rest.

That's the other reason... all lenses have sweet spots where the color, contrast, and sharpness will be the best, which you'll want to know for when you need those more than other things.

Composition, I think is another one of those things that just takes time. You have to figure out what looks pleasing to you. I think of it as lines and gradients. I'm breaking the image into those things, and then trying to arrange them in the most pleasing way I can think of. There's really just so much to break into when talking about the rules of composition. The simplest way to put it, is that there's a yin/yang with regards to color, weighting, depth, light, angle, juxtaposition, and so on. As you shoot, try to identify one or two and note how altering those changes the impact of the image. Just do this as many ways as possible. The composition that manifests from the shot is ultimately simple - it's intuitively pleasing and you can see exactly why, even if you can't figure out the how of the why. But figuring this out is a matter of combining the right compositional aspects. It's a balancing of all of the main aspects of that photo. The balance is complex, the outcome is simple. Start looking at photos you like and think about what they did that made it so pleasing to look at, and then start trying stuff.

I mean, you may not figure it out that way, but you'll see where you suck, or what doesn't work, and that's a start.

So maybe take it slow in Av mode. Take your time with each shot. Shoot raw and edit them... not because it's 'needed' but because as you edit, you're going to see where your weaknesses are and how to get the right exposure next time, or where on the subject to focus, or how much DOF you need.

As you get comfortable there, you might go into what I call 'semi-manual' mode. You keep the camera in manual, but run auto ISO. So you set whatever shutter speed AND aperture you want, while the camera makes sure the exposure comes out. It's a lot easier for moving subjects, or if you're hand holding for quick shots. Set a speed you can hold steady, or that stops motion if you want, dial in your aperture for lighting and DOF, and the camera gets the right exposure for you. It's a pretty versatile and simple way to operate.

Basically, try one of those two modes and get shooting!


----------



## tabascosauz (May 28, 2020)

@sepheronx +1 to all the above advice. I started on P mode, where Aperture and Shutter are manually adjustable but slaved to each other in fixed "pairs" of settings dependent on exposure settings. Its a better way to learn aperture than Auto. Especially with the 50/1.8G which can make insanely soft backgrounds at f/2.8-4, but also crystal clear detailed photos at f/16. I've never fallen out of love with the 1.8G since the day I bought it.

After a while I moved to A, which is pretty much the same thing except it opens up Aperture to be set manually, still dependent on exposure. P, S and A are all still handholding modes because within reason, the camera will not allow you to over/under-expose to the point of a completely white or completely black photo.

Then at some point you'll naturally go to full Manual, but don't feel like you have to based on pressure from others. It'll come naturally when you feel like you want more control over the exposure in your photos, because there's only so much that LR or PS can do. I pretty much just shoot manual these days, but that's only because I usually stay indoors nowadays and have all the time in the world to set up my shots of inanimate objects. I don't know how y'all do nature shots of jumpy animals on M mode


----------



## the54thvoid (May 28, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> I don't know how y'all do nature shots of jumpy animals on M mode



I've learned about these things from online blogs. The main things to consider are (always): light and background (composition). Moving targets need a fast shutter speed. For birds I try at least 1/1000 but opt for 1/2000. That's where the light comes in. At that shutter speed you need a higher ISO with decent light, so in poor light it's pretty much hopeless. It's made worse if, like me, you find it's safer for focus to shoot at something like f/9. So, 1/2000 and f/9 with cloud? Aye Carumba, I've had ISO at 6400. Don't look so good on a monitor...

As for focusing - you need to use AF-C so the motors adjust all the time to what you're pointing at. If you're not good at tracking, you can use zone-focussing but if your K in pubg or COD is 10:1, you can probably track the target on a single point focus. I use zone focussing. And finally - for moving objects - you need to use continuous shutter modes (CL or CH on my camera). Just be aware, spamming the continuous shutter release will backlog the processor and at some point you'll have to stop shooting. I think that's one of the fundamental differences between a good and a _really_ good camera.

Photography's also about finding cool stuff. This morning, I saw a Bluetit fly into a wall (actually turned out to be a gap in the stairs between the stone block and the wall). On closer inspection, there was a nest inside. And a rather dishevelled mother....






And this is poor composition (I think). The bird is lost against the foam and spray behind. But I liked the mirror image.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 29, 2020)

Sorry for the spam... But I got a crow in flight at a weird 2-D angle. Just wish its beady eyes were glinting. Image is cropped in - there was a lot of blue sky...

400mm (600 equiv) f/5.6 1/2000 and ISO 250. Super sunny day @ 25 Degrees C.





More spam added May 30th. 

It just doesn't feel like this is the River Clyde near Glasgow.


----------



## sepheronx (May 30, 2020)

Staff member spamming? Uh oh 



So these are all photos in Glasgow? You sure live in a very beautiful area. I'm jealous.

Love your photos. When I get time and I get my camera all laid out (in its bag currently) I'll be asking you guys for assistance if you don't mind.  The D5500 is fantastic but so many options and my brain can't comprehend it.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 30, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> Staff member spamming? Uh oh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I live near a highway (as you guys would say) and the photos don't show the trash. I think it's what makes photography appealing - you can zone out of what's actually there to focus on the things that make it feel like a better place. FWIW, I've been to BC, Canada in 2017 and 2019 (going back 2021) and it took my heart. I know you're in Alberta, but I was in Jasper and that's a beautiful place too. You got it better over there. I envy you.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 30, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> I live near a highway (as you guys would say) and the photos don't show the trash. I think it's what makes photography appealing - you can zone out of what's actually there to focus on the things that make it feel like a better place. FWIW, I've been to BC, Canada in 2017 and 2019 (going back 2021) and it took my heart. I know you're in Alberta, but I was in Jasper and that's a beautiful place too. You got it better over there. I envy you.



Yeah, I know we're the best, what are you waiting for, move over here already  

Some knob introduced the Asian giant hornet to our shores last year and these fuckers have been popping up all over metro Van this year. I don't know how many beautiful seasons we have left with these guys around. Honeybees and bumblebees are right now making a surprisingly furious rebound this year so we can only hope that they'll survive this. Now if these fuzzy bois can just hold still for the camera...


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 3, 2020)

Went out with brother, niece, dog and mum. Took opportunity to 'compose' a dog portrait. All planned and it went swimmingly.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 4, 2020)

Found this little fella surrounded by kids on a lawn behind my apartment block. Contacted animal rescue, they told me to put him back where I found him. So I did, well at least I put him on a big tree so that some stray cat will have to put some effort into finding him. Will check later if his situation improved but I didn't see any of his kind flying around. He can stretch his wings but he's yet to learn how to fly. Here's hoping he'll make it.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## biffzinker (Jun 23, 2020)

Photos below are taken with the iPhone 11. I curious what the camera was capable of.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 3, 2020)

Bit of a curve ball - working on a little project...


----------



## suraswami (Jul 4, 2020)

Since all the human models need to wear a face mask, I have to choose different model to keep my camera ticking


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jul 4, 2020)

Just a small selection of photos taken over the last few months


----------



## suraswami (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## micropage7 (Jul 6, 2020)

testing manual lens, so far so good although the focus little bit soft


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 6, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> testing manual 40mm lens, so far so good although the focus little bit soft
> View attachment 161326



Focus is sharp on front left lamp. Maybe drop the f number to get more in focus?


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 6, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> Focus is sharp on front left lamp. Maybe drop the f number to get more in focus?


actually i run it in f2.8    that's the feel of manual lens where you have only focus about 1,6-2 inch deep before the rest is blur


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 6, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> actually i run it in f2.8    that's the feel of manual lens where you have only focus about 1,6-2 inch deep before the rest is blur


What lens is that?


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 6, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> What lens is that?


helios 44M-7 58mm


and i'm sorry i don't realize why i wrote 40mm lens there


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 6, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> actually i run it in f2.8    that's the feel of manual lens where you have only focus about 1,6-2 inch deep before the rest is blur



Yeah, I know about that. I've got a 16mm f1.4. The blur is awesome. But you said focus is soft, I thought you meant the back of the car being out of focus? If that's what you meant, I say drop f number, I suppose I mean increase f2.8  towards, for example, f11. More will be in focus. But if you meant, you think the focus is soft when it's in focus, okay, that'll just be the lens.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 6, 2020)

He prolly has a bad sample, Helios is crap for my taste, but not that soft even wide open also considering the obvious misfocus.

The casual weak contrast and dull colours of the poor Soviet coatings turns off from using them. They had such sample variations, they could not get rid of it. Soviet Tair lenses are better than the overrated Helios actually. If you have them, give them a shot.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 6, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> actually i run it in f2.8    that's the feel of manual lens where you have only focus about 1,6-2 inch deep before the rest is blur



Nice shot.  Manual lens are fun and pain, try to take a photo of an infant or kid

Here is one @F2.0, bokehlacious, 50mm Manual Focus lens from the 80's


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 12, 2020)

Summer's chased the birds away... Still haven't been out much to scout landscapes (lockdown restrictions lifted and the rains came - typical).

Got this yesterday morning. Skittish little bugger. As soon as it saw me, it was off.

Trekkies - what ship do you see?


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 12, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> Yeah, I know about that. I've got a 16mm f1.4. The blur is awesome. But you said focus is soft, I thought you meant the back of the car being out of focus? If that's what you meant, I say drop f number, I suppose I mean increase f2.8  towards, for example, f11. More will be in focus. But if you meant, you think the focus is soft when it's in focus, okay, that'll just be the lens.


actually i wish at the sharpest point would sharper, yeah could be from the characteristic of the lens


----------



## basco (Jul 12, 2020)

Bird of prey?


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Jul 12, 2020)

It looks like  a double-crested cormorant to me.

Bird photography is fun because you've got to be quick.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 12, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> Trekkies - what ship do you see?


8 pints of hevvie and there is your Romulan Warbird


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 13, 2020)

quick snap, not the best:





turns out one can get over a phobia of good bugs by being around them. I love observing these fuzzy bois and all manner of spiders now after I came to appreciate all that they do for me in my ongoing war against much less desirable insects.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 23, 2020)

More Goose Pics!!


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 9, 2020)

Not been much to see.... Tried some new things.





And some old.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 9, 2020)

Lightly washed, fresh off the tree:






My _Prunus salicina_ bore a lot of fruit this year. Irks me a little that they all have to be plucked and eaten in such a short window before they start going overripe and becoming [alcohol] fuel for the drunken and enraged yellowjackets of late summer/early fall. Anyhow, this was the last of them, why not get a worthwhile photo in for this year while I'm at it.

Big thanks to the bees and hoverflies who were out and about earlier this year. Hope to see them next year.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 9, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Lightly washed, fresh off the tree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shot. Almost looks like a stock image.


----------



## Frick (Aug 19, 2020)

These are probably not technically good, but I still like them.


----------



## Sleepless (Aug 22, 2020)

Least Chipmunk spotted at Jenny Lake Wyoming




American Robin - Juvenile - same location


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 28, 2020)

Just some random flower my mom keeps in the kitchen:




+1 for the dead fly.


----------



## Sleepless (Aug 28, 2020)

Artist Point




American Bison

I've uploaded a bunch more Yellowstone & Grand Teton pics to this album if anyones curious. https://www.flickr.com/gp/62133015@N08/sG1iU9


----------



## suraswami (Sep 10, 2020)

Red Sun from CA wild fires.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 10, 2020)

Back from up North and down South...

Achmelvich beach, NW Highlands.





Suilven (a mountain in the UK, a hill in most other countries. Except the Netherlands.)





And a Barbary Macaque monkey (and family member) in Trentham Gardens in Stoke, England. A sort of big open zoo thing, a luxury condo for one species of monkey.


----------



## basco (Sep 20, 2020)

got the big bugger:
using my sony dsc-wx1 200.- euro camera from 2009





and a not very visible double rainbow



and this spider squirrel





and do ya see the white spider enjoying the bee meal





and some trichomes nearly ready to be harvested



and yes its outdoor-not easy climate in heart of europe


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 4, 2020)

Oh, so it's like that now.... we can post THOSE sorts of things? I never knew lol. I'mma have to start digging through my... uhm apothecary ingredient compendium.  I'm a card-carrying alchemist in the state of Florida. I craft tinctures and aromatherapy blends for promoting wellness, adding character buffs, and inducing generally good vibes. In legalese my build is "Lvl 20 Apothecary." It's on the card, but can only be seen with the help of a specialized potion...

For now, I give you two terribly high ISO, poorly composed cat pics. Good ole ISO 4000 on a nifty fifty v2. Gotta say, it's a nice lens but I could've cut the ISO in half with a little more stability for shutter speeds. The lens is light, but the adapter weighs more than my whole rig with the 55-200mm tele on it. I can get that down to 1/15s fully extended with the average IS. But can barely keep a 50mm steady at 1/80s because of that stupid adapter. Forget holding it with the left thumb on the screen for focusing. I had to rely on smart focusing. Little do most seem to know, in addition to the 'zone' style acquisition, you can also tap to choose a small point, which does pretty good at holding on an eye, even if it isn't true eye af. Whole rig bobs up and down every time I tap the screen, had to keep that to a minimum. I wonder if I can find a plastic EF-M to EF adapter that still has AF. The metal just does it zero favors on handling. It's about as maneuverable as an ingot of cast zinc. Really gotta work that out. I love that 50mm f/1.8! It's way too good for what it is. Quality just suffers too much due to the clunk of the adapter. Most of my other close-ups have been taken using that lens on a tripod.

The EF-M 32mm f/1.4 still eats it for breakfast on every technicality - I don't know why they chose to drop the best EF-M by miles right before dropping the line, but 50mm on a crop sensor is oh so nice to me. Whenever I go FF I'll probably never be without a fast, bokehlicious ~80mm prime (Canon crop factor - it's smaller than other crops.)  No love for that focal length... it's like a no-man's land. But I think it's ideal for casual portraits where you want to stretch the subject a bit, without pulling them totally out of the background. The compression always looks very natural. You fill the frame with a single subject easily, without everything in the background being so gigantic you get that dollhouse effect. It's nice to not have a totally flat depth plane. You still get the depth of field rolling off of the subject, instead of that stark cutout where the edges of the subject are perfectly sharp and the background is bokehblobs (order yours today.) That can look amazing when you have a really interesting subject, but IMO it's way more situational than an effective mid-length of say, 80-120mm.

Twas quite cloudy. I actually kind of like the effect with the grit and color haze, once cleaned up a bit. Feels homey, like peeking in on a memory or something.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 21, 2020)

Went a drive to a castle on Sunday. Took some non-animal pics. Inveraray Castle in two pics - built in the 1700's. The drive to it was just as nice - took the coastal route.

The drive...




A turret staircase...




B&W with red intact...


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 21, 2020)

Very nice! I wish I could just up and drive down to a castle. I mean... I guess theres St Augustine. Not nearly as impressive though.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 3, 2020)

just trying cheap CPL filter  and i dunno it's my eyes or something it feels like more ND filter than CPL filter


----------



## majestic12 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## robot zombie (Nov 5, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> just trying cheap CPL filter  and i dunno it's my eyes or something it feels like more ND filter than CPL filter


In principle, they're not that different!  Both block light. Once just happens to try harder not to pass polarized light... things like haze and specular reflections. But that doesn't mean it perfectly blocks ONLY polarized light, or that there won't be some degree of it outside of the usual visual characteristics associated with it.

The contrast does look a little flat. I'd probably hit it with the dehaze slider.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## majestic12 (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Fangio1951 (Nov 20, 2020)

Looks like I'll have to drag out my Minolta 8000i 35mm camera and take some pics to post here.


----------



## Hattu (Nov 21, 2020)

Yay! Sign me in, please! 

Recent couple of years has been somewhat "unproductive", but i really enjoy photoing. It's really close to my heart.

I'm not sure what is my favourite photo so far, but this is one of them:





I'm on my phone now, so i don't know shooting parameters. Maybe 5D + EF70-200mm at ~150mm/f2.8 or 135mm/f2.5.

I like different kind of gigs. Music, dance whatever. If the artist is really enjoying, i'm on my best. Nature is also one of those subjects i really like. I've also made ~5 timelapse experiments.


Gear i mainly use:
Canon 5D
EF 17-40mm/f4
EF 70-200mm/f2.8
EF 135mm/f2.0
Sigma 50mm/f1.4
Benro C158 tripod + Gitzo 1278 ballhead, If i remember correctly.
Filters: UV, ND8, ND400, cir-pol.


----------



## Hattu (Nov 23, 2020)

I was thinking why not post a few pictures of what i usually do with my camera.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Dec 6, 2020)

Just found this one whilst digging through my camera, taken Christmas day last year (there's a bit of smoke there which is why the colour's a bit off)
View attachment IMG_0769.JPG


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 6, 2020)

Three from a cemetary at 8am (went for a sunrise pic, city was shrouded in fog...). 

One from a walk in a local park - creepy Cthulu tree, edited red to reflect the paint on its bark.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 12, 2020)

My buddy Pookie.

Nov 2003 - Dec 12th 2020. RIP.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 12, 2020)

Ahhhhh, sorry to hear that @the54thvoid


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 13, 2020)

So sorry man.... Many hugs to all.


----------



## framebuffer (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi, 

This summer I bought a Sony A6000 and started playing with it
Last time I bought a camera was in 2007 (I think) and it was a Nikon D40 with 18-55 kit lens (NON-IS version) but it never took me much into photography... (btw I still have that D40)

The A6000 instead has been love at the first shot, taking pictures is so fun and satisfying, I'm really enjoying it!
Here are some shots I took to practice with the Sigma 16mm F1.4 and color grading

Of course I'm a complete beginner, so.. yea, be kind 


















Then I'm usually taking photos of my retro-hardware collection, and since I'm already posting them in the relative thread I'll just put here couple I like the most


----------



## suraswami (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 28, 2021)

Not the best photo but the moon was cool.

This is moonset above Glasgow. My old Uni is the gothic spire in the bottom left.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 28, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Not the best photo but the moon was cool.
> 
> This is moonset above Glasgow. My old Uni is the gothic spire in the bottom left.
> 
> View attachment 185979



Looks like a concert where your city is fist pumping the moon!


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jan 29, 2021)

I had a bit of fun with the macro lens with some mostly willing participants
View attachment IMG_1568.JPG
View attachment IMG_1573.JPGView attachment IMG_1619.JPGView attachment IMG_1636.JPG


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 14, 2021)

Is it too late for a Christmas Robin?


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 17, 2021)

Bit of a technical question.
What type technology makes it hard to download or copy online pics?
Trying to print screen doesn't work either as the page moves down.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 17, 2021)

You mean other web sites that block downloading pics? 
You should still be able the windows sniping tool


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 17, 2021)

once Copied wedding photo's that were copy protected (by JS)
by going to Browser Temp folder ( and copying from there.)
Browser downloads pics for display and the site codes browser to stop coping images.

PS that's how Law enforcement check if you have Viewed Internet Porn by examining your local browser cache for images)
If i can check this so can plod 

pps not suggesting that you do this as its probably in breach of copyright


----------



## basco (Feb 17, 2021)

italy 2014 with cheap+old sony dsc wxi compactcamera:


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 17, 2021)

he just sitting there like nutting happened


----------



## suraswami (Feb 21, 2021)

Egyptian Gosling


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 21, 2021)

it's a beautiful house but i dunno at certain points i feel depressed looking at it


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 21, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> it's a beautiful house but i dunno at certain points i feel depressed looking at it


Make it Black and White, kill those highlights, less contrast. It should end up more depressed then as you wished for.

I'll add up something depressive too... it is a 35mm film scan Kodak ColorPlus on Minolta Maxxum 7 with Minolta 28mm F2.8. It is a abandoned factory. I scan my negatives on my own.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 21, 2021)

Baby dragon.

Or female Blackbird. Can't be sure, my back garden is mythical.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 1, 2021)

Sun setting over the church seen from back bedroom. Next time I'll get the crows in focus (2nd pic).


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 1, 2021)

It's a nice photo to look at and admire.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 1, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Sun setting over the church seen from back bedroom. Next time I'll get the crows in focus (2nd pic).
> 
> View attachment 190511
> 
> View attachment 190512


Cut the homes out of the lower edge and it could pass for anywhere in the middle east or Morroco


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 14, 2021)

Put some bulbs in our planters last Autumn. Starting to flower.





And out in nearby park. I'm not a twitcher (wish I was a witcher) - all this is preparation for my return trip to Canada (sadly postponed to 2022). Need to come back with a photobook of shots.

This is a Nuthatch (looking like a Kingfisher). Google said so. I went Covid crazy and bought a 15yr old Canon 300mm lens and a 5yr old 7D Mk2. Crazy auto-focus combination.


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 25, 2021)

Its been a long while since i have been here. Was just looking through all of the lovely images I have missed. It has also been a while since i got the camera out but the other day I went to my local gardens for some me time and snapped this 8 image stack of a lady bug. It is 2x magnification with the canon mp e 65mm on a full frame camera. I made it into a 4k wallpaper...


----------



## suraswami (Apr 5, 2021)

Family trip to San Diego Zoo.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 10, 2021)

This would have to be the funniest bug I have ever photographed..... one bump in the place it is sitting and it will roll into a ball and fall on the ground. After failing on the first 2 of them i finally found this one and didnt bump its leaf...


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 10, 2021)

grunt_408 said:


> Its been a long while since i have been here. Was just looking through all of the lovely images I have missed. It has also been a while since i got the camera out but the other day I went to my local gardens for some me time and snapped this 8 image stack of a lady bug. It is 2x magnification with the canon mp e 65mm on a full frame camera. I made it into a 4k wallpaper...
> View attachment 193779


the detail is really kicking


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 10, 2021)

I realized I've also been absent for ages, so thought I'd post some selected images for you. They're a mix of macro and other shots


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2021)

Nuckles56 said:


> View attachment 196182
> I realized I've also been absent for ages, so thought I'd post some selected images for you. They're a mix of macro and other shots



I didnt know birds got that big.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 11, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I didnt know birds got that big.


The Gang Gang cockatoos are only small cockatoos, they're tiny when next to a yellow tailed black cockatoo which are the biggest parrots in Australia which also are in the same area


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 11, 2021)

Nuckles56 said:


> The Gang Gang cockatoos are only small cockatoos, they're tiny when next to a yellow tailed black cockatoo which are the biggest parrots in Australia which also are in the same area



I was actually being very sarcastic. I actually thought someone with a red jacket or shirt and a black motocross helmet on had climbed the tree and was crouching on some branches.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 11, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was actually being very sarcastic. I actually thought someone with a red jacket or shirt and a black motocross helmet on had climbed the tree and was crouching on some branches.


Ah right, I totally missed the sarcasm. They'd be really keen if someone had as the top of that tree is pretty flimsy


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 26, 2021)

framebuffer said:


> Hi,
> 
> This summer I bought a Sony A6000 and started playing with it
> Last time I bought a camera was in 2007 (I think) and it was a Nikon D40 with 18-55 kit lens (NON-IS version) but it never took me much into photography... (btw I still have that D40)
> ...


Damn, the detail is good


----------



## framebuffer (Apr 26, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> Damn, the detail is good



thanks


----------



## Hyderz (May 2, 2021)

Hey guys i got a sony a6000 camera and its been good. 
now im wondering if i should get a GoPro Hero 9 Black.

Reasons : For Travel + Handling a one year old..


----------



## Jetster (May 2, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> Hey guys i got a sony a6000 camera and its been good.
> now im wondering if i should get a GoPro Hero 9 Black.
> 
> Reasons : For Travel + Handling a one year old..


In my opinion the GoPro is only good for outdoor shots or very well lit indoor, wide angle. For that, yea sure. It can make a great back up cam to use with your A6000


----------



## the54thvoid (May 7, 2021)

Trying to branch out, try some landscape type stuff. Got up early last weekend, 5:45am, to get the sunrise. Mist was on the river Clyde. Not the best shot, should've focus stacked and used software post-process but hey, it was my first time experimenting. Spot the pylon.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 7, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Trying to branch out, try some landscape type stuff. Got up early last weekend, 5:45am, to get the sunrise. Mist was on the river Clyde. Not the best shot, should've focus stacked and used software post-process but hey, it was my first time experimenting. *Spot the pylon.*


Beautiful capture.  I had to zoom in to find it, but now I can't unsee it.


----------



## micropage7 (May 18, 2021)

just bought  Fujimoto Ind. E-Lucky Anastigmat 50mm f3.5 Enlargement Lens, after waiting the helicoid from china, at last i can use this lens


----------



## micropage7 (May 22, 2021)

it looks when i run it on 3.5 the contrast is lower, could be from the coating or something


----------



## Jetster (May 22, 2021)

Turn down the ISO and slow it down. Use a tripod


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 24, 2021)

It is a vintage glass, it will do so by design. The contrast drop is due to internal reflections in between the lenses when wide open. Lack of coating mostly. There is nothing you can do. Just get better glass.


----------



## micropage7 (May 25, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> It is a vintage glass, it will do so by design. The contrast drop is due to internal reflections in between the lenses when wide open. Lack of coating mostly. There is nothing you can do. Just get better glass.


yeah, i just find that in F4.5 the color is better than F3.5


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 25, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> yeah, i just find that in F4.5 the color is better than F3.5



Yea pretty logical. You send less light, thus it doesn't reflect astray so much causing the contrast drop. Early glass does suffer from it. Try shooting black and white with those... I have a feeling it will cause that silver effect due to this anomaly.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 25, 2021)

I hate phones. So, I am in need of a camera for my upcoming nature adventures. I don't want anything hardcore like you guys want, but I do want high quality point and shoot stuff. Here is the list I am choosing from so far... but any recommendations welcome as I have no idea what I am doing. No I do not want anything fancy like you guys use, I want simple, but nicer than phone cameras.

Sony DSCHX80/B High Zoom Point & Shoot Camera  $368 (this is pushing my budget a little too far so it probably won't happen)

Canon Cameras US 1084C001 Canon PowerShot ELPH 190 Digital Camera w/ 10x Optical Zoom and Image Stabilization - Wi-Fi & NFC Enabled   $175  (this is most likely going to be the winner for me personally)

Panasonic Lumix 4K Digital Camera with 30X LEICA DC Vario-ELMAR Lens F3.3-6.4, 18 Megapixels, and High Sensitivity Sensor - Point and Shoot Camera - DMC-ZS60K  $247

OLYMPUS Tough TG-6 Waterproof Camera  $370  (this one has its benefits just in fact it will survive anything... but again pushing limit of my budget so probably a no go)


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I hate phones. So, I am in need of a camera for my upcoming nature adventures. I don't want anything hardcore like you guys want, but I do want high quality point and shoot stuff. Here is the list I am choosing from so far... but any recommendations welcome as I have no idea what I am doing. No I do not want anything fancy like you guys use, I want simple, but nicer than phone cameras.
> 
> Sony DSCHX80/B High Zoom Point & Shoot Camera  $368 (this is pushing my budget a little too far so it probably won't happen)
> 
> ...



Not fancy, but those cameras are not that better than an average phone camera, especially in good lighting situations. I would not justify spending additional $$ on those. Unless you have a budget potato phone.

It ain't much about the body... but the glass matters.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 25, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> Not fancy, but those cameras are not that better than an average phone camera, especially in good lighting situations. I would not justify spending additional $$ on those. Unless you have a budget potato phone.
> 
> It ain't much about the body... but the glass matters.



Thanks, I had a feeling this might be the answer I would get. My phone is Samsung Galaxy A50, I will just keep using it... it did just get upgraded to Android 11 recently. I just hate having to carry a power bank with me and cable, battery just doesn't last very long in it anymore.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Thanks, I had a feeling this might be the answer I would get. My phone is Samsung Galaxy A50, I will just keep using it... it did just get upgraded to Android 11 recently. I just hate having to carry a power bank with me and cable, battery just doesn't last very long in it anymore.



If you still have warranty, just send it it to repair. It is a non removable battery and it should be replaced without a fee. I service also Samsung phones warranty phones as my daily job. It may be some nutheads in some other service locations, but it is illegal to charge for a non removable battery during the warranty period here. Also check for OLED burn in whether you have it, then the battery will be replaced automatically. We do not reuse batteries. 

Other than that... yeah... The first investment into camera hobby ain't cheap. Unless you go full manual vintage route as a starter, till you put together money for a decent lens.

Plan B it to stalk some selling sites for used gear. But the risk to have a defective piece is high tho. There should be loads of Canon gear as they migrate to new RF mount and some of the older EF mount devices should be there. Nikon users are latent as they still lack new glass to migrate to on the new Z mount, there's ongoing deficit also. Sony is either love or hate... but it is the most versatile and mature platform offering most 3rd parity lens makers. SIGMA, Tamron now Laowa manuals offer superb quality lenses with greatly cheaper price than Sony counterparts.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Thanks, I had a feeling this might be the answer I would get. My phone is Samsung Galaxy A50, I will just keep using it... it did just get upgraded to Android 11 recently. I just hate having to carry a power bank with me and cable, battery just doesn't last very long in it anymore.



It depends on use. If you're looking at capturing 'the moment', a good eye is better than any camera. But if you want a landscape shot, or nature you can't get close to, you need something more.

Think of what you want to photograph and base your choices on that. Before I went to lens systems, I had a Lumix FZ330 bridge camera. I think it's just FZ300 in the states. It had the option of 2.8 aperture across an effective zoom up to 600mm. But, the sensor was no better than that in a good smartphone.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 4, 2021)

Couldn't bring myself to wake him up, so I'll leave those for the birds... Not the best quality, but without a macro, I default to just grabbing my phone a lot of the time.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 5, 2021)

Came across this lovely relic up north. I think it's a home for the critter above. Or, it's a cleverly disguised man-eating arachno-alien.

Taken with my pixel 5.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jun 6, 2021)

haha i think home to much bigger critters ;P


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 6, 2021)

Went back to my 35/2D that I haven't touched for a year. Not as sharp, not as fast, distortion is a pain, can't go past f/8 because of D model purple spot flaw, but it sure focuses much closer than my 50/1.8G.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 13, 2021)

Muscovy Duck


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 13, 2021)

Tough being a momma...


----------



## grunt_408 (Jun 18, 2021)

UVIVF Image of a lemon.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 18, 2021)

Had to take a quick shot of these. Beautiful to look at, but almost as bad as Bradford Pears when it comes to fragility


----------



## grunt_408 (Jun 19, 2021)

Playing with the lemon and UVIVF again. Played with wb to suit my taste I think this one is more pleasing than the first shot.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 19, 2021)

So for Fathers Day, my daughter had two of my photos from a hike we went on together, framed on wood 
I teared up a little when I saw them 






That's me standing on the ledge. Three Sisters, Mt Washington, Three Finger Jack, Mt Jefferson, Mt Hood
Taken from Broken Top, a 16 mile day hike. Most beautiful hike I've been on


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 19, 2021)

In the spirit of last year's photo I went and sat amongst my flowers and waited until the good ol boyzgirls(?) came around for photos:





Big pollen baskets!

The best I can do on a 35/2D without a zoom or macro; I really want to pick up a 105mm 2.8G this year.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jun 19, 2021)

Ultraviolet induced visible fluorescence





Thought I would add to my post and make a double post haha. This mushroom is omphalotus nidiformis it glows in the dark. You cannot see the glow with naked eye but with long exposure photography all is revealed.

omphalotus nidiformis glowing.....    102 second exposure F5 ISO 5000





omphalotus nidiformis under UV lighting to make it fluoresce. 






Here is the log that the small mushroom was on fluorescing under UV lighting






Here is one of the many Millipedes that reside inside the tree stump or log what ever you name it....


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 20, 2021)

I can't compete with UV imagery. Voodoo optical sorcery.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jun 21, 2021)

You do not need to compete mate. That pic of the birds is  awesome!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 21, 2021)

grunt_408 said:


> You do not need to compete mate. That pic of the birds is  awesome!


Aye, t'was a tongue-in-cheek comment. The threads not about competition.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jun 21, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Aye, t'was a tongue-in-cheek comment. The threads not about competition.


I know  I was an admirer of images in this thread long before I started and part of what inspired me to take pics.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## micropage7 (Jun 28, 2021)

just testing macro tube, so far looks good for creating blurry background


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I hate phones. So, I am in need of a camera for my upcoming nature adventures. I don't want anything hardcore like you guys want, but I do want high quality point and shoot stuff. Here is the list I am choosing from so far... but any recommendations welcome as I have no idea what I am doing. No I do not want anything fancy like you guys use, I want simple, but nicer than phone cameras.
> 
> Sony DSCHX80/B High Zoom Point & Shoot Camera  $368 (this is pushing my budget a little too far so it probably won't happen)
> 
> ...


Have you considered a used DSLR, like a Nikon D3200-3500?


			Nikon D3500 Review
		


Edit: Also consider the Fuji X100 series.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I hate phones. So, I am in need of a camera for my upcoming nature adventures. I don't want anything hardcore like you guys want, but I do want high quality point and shoot stuff. Here is the list I am choosing from so far... but any recommendations welcome as I have no idea what I am doing. No I do not want anything fancy like you guys use, I want simple, but nicer than phone cameras.
> 
> Sony DSCHX80/B High Zoom Point & Shoot Camera  $368 (this is pushing my budget a little too far so it probably won't happen)
> 
> ...


The DSLRs in auto mode still shoot an excellent picture, but before I moved to my 5100, I had a Powershot that I adored. It wasn't an ELPH model, but that's been a few years too.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 28, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> The DSLRs in auto mode still shoot an excellent picture, but before I moved to my 5100, I had a Powershot that I adored. It wasn't an ELPH model, but that's been a few years too.



I had a budget Canon Powershot when I studied abroad in 2010. It really did a great job. Lot of memories from that little camera are now saved on the cloud. Funny story, I dropped it on my last day abroad, tried different computers, etc and the memory simply wouldn't retrieve the photos, so I emailed Transcend the maker of storage SD card I was using, just as a last desperate hope... and they emailed me back within a day said yeah send it over, so I did, within a week I had it back with all my images and videos restored...

Transcend is freaking amazing. They didn't charge me anything, ask me where i bought the SD card, or anything, just a really amazing experience. +respect


----------



## grunt_408 (Jun 29, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> just testing macro tube, so far looks good for creating blurry background
> View attachment 205776


What camera/ tubes and lens?


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 29, 2021)

grunt_408 said:


> What camera/ tubes and lens?


just el cheapo




with *Revuenon 55mm*


----------



## suraswami (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Jetster (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## micropage7 (Jul 3, 2021)

just bought 
Hansa 50mm f3.5 Enlarging lens​


first i think it's good for portrait, but it's more like close up lens
paired with helicoid but it doesn't give too much space, still close up


----------



## TheUn4seen (Jul 3, 2021)

I don't go out much lately, so I just try to find interesting stuff around. The last picture I took with a compact camera (Canon G1X) and a Raynox M-250 macro converter, which turns out to be a fairly decent combo. Now I want to go further and get the Venus Optics 100mm 2:1 macro lens and really get into the small stuff.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 4, 2021)

Took a Ultraviolet pic of a Dragon Fruit. I have been told if I use a hot mirror/ UV cut filter on the lens I will get more colours in my uv shots so that is the next step i will take and revisit this kind of pic in the future to see the difference.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 4, 2021)

@Jetster where are those cliffs? like what park/nearby town

@suraswami what lake is that???

they are all so beautiful, wow I kind of want to get into photography now myself.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## suraswami (Jul 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> @Jetster where are those cliffs? like what park/nearby town
> 
> @suraswami what lake is that???
> 
> they are all so beautiful, wow I kind of want to get into photography now myself.


Lily Lake, Colorado






						Lily Lake - Hike the Lily Lake Loop in Rocky Mountain National Park
					

Lily Lake Loop: Details for the Lily Lake Loop in Rocky Mountain National Park. Includes trail description, key features, photos, map and elevation profile.



					www.rockymountainhikingtrails.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 4, 2021)

suraswami said:


> Lily Lake, Colorado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My dream is to stack money until around age 50-60, live frugally, own little... and then retire in a camper van early with my savings... and travel around to lot of national parks, lakes, etc. Would be lovely. Migrate with the weather patterns...


----------



## Jetster (Jul 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> @Jetster where are those cliffs? like what park/nearby town
> 
> 
> they are all so beautiful, wow I kind of want to get into photography now myself.



Neahkahnie Beach near Manzanita Oregon

You can climb that mountain 


			https://www.alltrails.com/trail/us/oregon/neahkahnie-mountain-via-south-trailhead


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 4, 2021)

Getting jealous of other people's countries    Must not cry.

 Still Scotland's got it's nice things. Just a smaller scale. 

And I guess some things just don't appear Scottish...

For example - Moria...





Any fantasy world...





Japan...





The tropics?





Drought stricken reservoir... in Scotland???


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 4, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Getting jealous of other people's countries    Must not cry.
> 
> Still Scotland's got it's nice things. Just a smaller scale.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous shot!


----------



## Jetster (Jul 4, 2021)

I took this with a GoPro


----------



## TheUn4seen (Jul 4, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Getting jealous of other people's countries  Must not cry.
> 
> Still Scotland's got it's nice things. Just a smaller scale.
> 
> And I guess some things just don't appear Scottish...


Yer bum’s oot the windae! I've been to Scotland only once in my life and immediately decided that's where I want to spend my retirement. It was years ago and I'm decidedly not an emotional type, but Dunnottar Castle made an incredibly strong impression and really got my imagination going for many years.

Also, the castle photo is great. I seem to have a thing for medieval castles.
In addition, have a thing for old trains.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 6, 2021)

Quick shot of my daughter after just getting the urge to make a photo..


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 7, 2021)

playing with some closeup is nice too, but i guess i need to buy some ring lights


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 8, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> View attachment 206953
> playing with some closeup is nice too, but i guess i need to buy some ring lights


Ring lights suck. If you already have a flash. Try this.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 8, 2021)

grunt_408 said:


> Ring lights suck. If you already have a flash. Try this.


yeah, nice idea without emptying the wallet and the background of sundanese sound


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 9, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> yeah, nice idea without emptying the wallet and the background of sundanese sound



Gives amazing light. Its what I use for my macro. Cheap yes but makes one hell of a difference to the light.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 16, 2021)

I've been training my fighting Uruk Hai Starlings.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 21, 2021)

A breakdown of the shot..... A blue fake flower was used as a backdrop half submerged in water. Obviously a bowl of water was also used and a bit of string across the surface with some droplets on it. Focused with the lights on on the refraction of the flower in the droplets.... macro lens f18. Then lights out UV flash used on the flower. All light in this image is a result of the uv light UVIVF.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 21, 2021)

grunt_408 said:


> macro lens f18.



Aren't you deteriorating your picture due to diffraction effect of the lens, while using at such high aperture? It differs with each lens, tho f18 always have been in the red.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 21, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> Aren't you deteriorating your picture due to diffraction effect of the lens, while using at such high aperture? It differs with each lens, tho f18 always have been in the red.


Not really with macro at 1:1 yeah it is starting to enter diffraction land but not too bad. EDIT . Depends on the lens and magnification I never use my mp e 65 mm on anything smaller than f8 due to diffraction. But the Tamron 90mm isnt too bad.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 21, 2021)

grunt_408 said:


> Not really with macro at 1:1 yeah it is starting to enter diffraction land but not too bad. EDIT . Depends on the lens and magnification I never use my mp e 65 mm on anything smaller than f8 due to diffraction. But the Tamron 90mm isnt too bad.



How many pictures you usually stack together for macro pics?


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 21, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> How many pictures you usually stack together for macro pics?


For this one no pics stacked. When I am using the mpe anything from 3 to 50


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 23, 2021)

Here is a shot where I did 100 images for the stack. 5X Magnification


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2021)

That is amazing


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 23, 2021)

phill said:


> That is amazing


Thank you sir


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 23, 2021)

@grunt_408 get some scorpions and shoot them under UV light


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 23, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> @grunt_408 get some scorpions and shoot them under UV light


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 1, 2021)

About to go away for 9 days. Might get some pics of where I'll be at.

These are from the last few weeks.

A proper wild tree-otter (yeah, yeah, it's a Red Squirrel) near Perth.





And a post-processed shot (adjusting dynamic range) of Dunure Castle taken from the beach. Pic makes it look way more remote than it actually is.
This was already described as a ruin in 1694. Scotland was not yet British and the new English colonies were making peace-treaties with the Iroquois (watch out Iroquois, we're slick tongued devils). And, I stress again, this fortress was already spent. Got to love history.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 1, 2021)

grunt_408 said:


> Here is a shot where I did 100 images for the stack. 5X MagnificationView attachment 209386


that's pretty sharp


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 2, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> that's pretty sharp


Thank you each shot was done wide open at f2.8


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 9, 2021)

Very hard to keep eyes open with these shots. Models done a great job. Pluto trigger in sound mode used to set off the flash to capture the shot remote used to trigger the camera and countdown timer used also in dark conditions. Shutter opens drop the balloon. bam flash goes off.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 11, 2021)

Some pics from North & Mid England.


A Red Kite (Canon 7DMkII - 1/3200 sec, f5.6, 300mm, ISO400)




The Stiperstones (EOS R - 1/125 sec, f14, 46mm, ISO100)




The Stiperstones (EOS R - 1/125 sec, f16, 24mm, ISO200)




Old farming stuff in an old mine building (EOS R - 1/13 sec, f7.1, 46mm, ISO100)




Barnard Castle. A contentious place to Covid-era Brits. (EOS R - 1/200 sec, f13, 35mm, ISO100)




Summerhill Force waterfall (EOS R - 10 sec, f13, 35mm, ISO100)


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2021)

What camera's are you guys currently using for these amazing shots??


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 12, 2021)

As for photography thread, my complaint when posting photos would be adding Lens/ISO/Shutter speed info too... 

As we see questions arise from outsiders. When I purchase gear I seek info around for examples, it may be great for someone looking into that gear and see real time photos, not some half fake stuff from elite photo review sites, that are mostly doctored and shot at perfect conditions, to not to upset the maker.

Well this is a tech related forum, so it kinda would look natural


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 12, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> As for photography thread, my complaint when posting photos would be adding Lens/ISO/Shutter speed info too...
> 
> As we see questions arise from outsiders. When I purchase gear I seek info around for examples, it may be great for someone looking into that gear and see real time photos, not some half fake stuff from elite photo review sites, that are mostly doctored and shot at perfect conditions, to not to upset the maker.



I don't see anything super doctored in here. unless shooting jpeg exclusive for some reason, gonna have to run it through the computer anyways so may as well make your usual button clicks out of habit

Photo is filled with so many snobby asshats around my age (90s kids), I've stopped caring and checking the details over the years (of course, not saying you are, happy to provide the info). Don't like getting lost in details, kit, and technicalities and forgetting about why I took the picture and how it made me feel, tis why im here on TPU

or idk maybe just tired and ranty today

D610 + 35mm f2D @ f/4 1/250 320iso


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 12, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> As for photography thread, my complaint when posting photos would be adding Lens/ISO/Shutter speed info too...
> 
> As we see questions arise from outsiders. When I purchase gear I seek info around for examples, it may be great for someone looking into that gear and see real time photos, not some half fake stuff from elite photo review sites, that are mostly doctored and shot at perfect conditions, to not to upset the maker.
> 
> Well this is a tech related forum, so it kinda would look natural



Processing RAW files isn't doctoring. All digital cameras use computational data to create a jpeg. A jpeg image lacks the information contained in a RAW file, so it's better to shoot RAW to then pull out the detail the jpeg has removed.

As for ISO speeds etc, just ask. This isn't a pro thread, though advanced skillsets (i.e. grunt) are welcome.

The most post-processing I'll normally do is adjust HDR as a camera doesn't see what our eyes do. Colour shifting is 'touching up' but is normally done for artistic reasons.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 12, 2021)

A lot of these photos, unless they are screen captures can be downloaded and you can check the Metadata. It tells you everything about the camera


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 12, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Processing RAW files isn't doctoring. All digital cameras use computational data to create a jpeg. A jpeg image lacks the information contained in a RAW file, so it's better to shoot RAW to then pull out the detail the jpeg has removed.
> 
> As for ISO speeds etc, just ask. This isn't a pro thread, though advanced skillsets (i.e. grunt) are welcome.
> 
> The most post-processing I'll normally do is adjust HDR as a camera doesn't see what our eyes do. Colour shifting is 'touching up' but is normally done for artistic reasons.



You missed the part talking about review sites... I am not talking about here.



Jetster said:


> A lot of these photos, unless they are screen captures can be downloaded and you can check the Metadata. It tells you everything about the camera



Most don't have them.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 12, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> Most don't have them.


Everyone I checked did, including yours. Mine don't because i don't upload the photo. It's a capture of the image. 
Just a thought


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 12, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Everyone I checked did, including yours. Mine don't because i don't upload the photo. It's a capture of the image.
> Just a thought



You and tabascosauz also.

Well the devil is in the details. If you are simply lazy or do not care, let it be.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 12, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> You and tabascosauz also.
> 
> Well the devil is in the details. If you are simply lazy or do not care, let it be.



That's a lot of critiquing and not a lot of sharing. Care to share with us some of your works, in the spirit of the club?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 12, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> That's a lot of critiquing and not a lot of sharing. Care to share with us some of your works, in the spirit of the club?



I just checked some last one randomly having the metadata. Yours didn't also, I just reacted to the claim and immediately found it incorrect on my first check.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 12, 2021)

I don't think sharing those things helps. I've learned from places and reviews about 'how' and 'when' to use them (ISO, aperture, shutter speed). 

Just seeing a picture with the settings listed doesn't explain the conditions that required the specific settings. They have to be learned, often the hard way, as I've found out.

In general, sweeping vista landscapes tend to favour f8-f16 aperture. Shutter speed not important and cam be used to adjust light. ISO is best low as it reduces grain from the picture.

Fast movement requires a good lens/camera combo. A sensitive AF system is essential for birds and sport. 

Soft blurry backgrounds require low f-numbers, usually associated with higher lens costs. But, telephoto lenses tend to blur distance quite well.

Composition is the hardest thing. Actually trying to make a picture look interesting. I'm finding that the hardest thing. Got a long way to go.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 12, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> I just checked some last one randomly having the metadata. Yours didn't also, I just reacted to the claim and immediately found it incorrect on my first check.



I had a little ot rant but said I was happy to provide details, which I literally did right above it. Still "lazy"?

Which is why I asked if you had a photo to share that all of us can enjoy, this is the photo thread after all. Don't want to see this one devolve into pointlessness like the tech purchase thread


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 12, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> I don't think sharing those things helps. I've learned from places and reviews about 'how' and 'when' to use them (ISO, aperture, shutter speed).
> 
> Just seeing a picture with the settings listed doesn't explain the conditions that required the specific settings. They have to be learned, often the hard way, as I've found out.
> 
> ...



Yes, at least chat about the topic.

We are generating data for others to see. The performance under shitty conditions and ISO noise curve of the camera is often what is desired to see. Especially if you are thinking into investing into one. You look and consider every thing you have. Those things are not cheap, thus I like to treat it more seriously too. So the content of casual photos is useful. I mentioned professional review sites, but those are way too idealistic and often hide some real usage flaws and struggle. Exactly those you just stated. 

The technique composition is just matter of luck often, sometimes you miss so much because you have to react fast or some dude just walks into your shot...  focusing is also important. With more recent tech like Eye AF even for animals it becomes much more easy, seeing a misfire kinda leaves you thoughts what's wrong really for the entire camera system that usually costs 2K+$. As I said we are on Tech forum, so I like to analyze it a lot from that aspect. Where else then? We have a ton of options where to dump our results, but not the process.

The point and shoot and show your content is for Instagram and Flickr etc... here we share also the info and know how in my opinion.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 12, 2021)

So @Ferrum Master maybe instead of complaining about lack of "tech details" in general why not simply ask "Hey @tabascosauz what settings did you use for this photo?" or maybe "Hey @the54thvoid how did you manage to catch the bird in flight so well? Which tracking mode did you use?". That way you're not forcing everyone to post tech details each time and instead you address the specific effect you actually want to replicate on your end.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 12, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> So @Ferrum Master maybe instead of complaining about lack of "tech details" in general why not simply ask "Hey @tabascosauz what settings did you use for this photo?" or maybe "Hey @the54thvoid how did you manage to catch the bird in flight so well? Which tracking mode did you use?". That way you're not forcing everyone to post tech details each time and instead you address the specific effect you actually want to replicate on your end.



I just thinking for those lookers, who actually are not even members on TPU and peek into these threads.

I usually do ask, you can check that looking few pages back.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 12, 2021)

I'm going to LQ a lot of the posts above. It's to remove the text, not to dismiss the content. This thread is 127 pages and it's been photo centric. A lot of people post their pics with love. Others like to look. I don't think the majority want it devolving into a 'discussion'.

Just read the OP. @Ferrum Master is technically correct. Settings ought to be used and discussion is allowed, as per OP.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 13, 2021)

A fake flower half submerged in a bowl of water , a spring from a ballpoint pen being held in place by a third hand tool that is submerged. Milk in the water to stop the shiny third hand tool from showing under the surface. A needle was used to place droplets on the spring. Focused on the refracted flower inside the droplets and this is the result.
Canon 5D Mark IV
Tamron 90mm
1/200 F13 ISO250
1 Bare flash used to light the fake flower background.







Also a video of my liquid art that i made haha...


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 13, 2021)

grunt_408 said:


> A fake flower half submerged in a bowl of water , a spring from a ballpoint pen being held in place by a third hand tool that is submerged. Milk in the water to stop the shiny third hand tool from showing under the surface. A needle was used to place droplets on the spring. Focused on the refracted flower inside the droplets and this is the result.
> Canon 5D Mark IV
> Tamron 90mm
> 1/200 F13 ISO250
> ...


You didn't give us enough information. Was it full fat milk or skinny...

Seriously though, nice work. Gonna make a thread just for you.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 13, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> You didn't give us enough information. Was it full fat milk or skinny...
> 
> Seriously though, nice work. Gonna make a thread just for you.



Escalate ir more... ask if it was vegan friendly 

As for the picture. There is a lesson again. The bokeh forms a hexagonal form due to the blade design and pretty closed aperture. It is a matter of taste tho, but also a characteristic of a specific lens, if you wish something like that.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 15, 2021)

Hey, let's not forget the mineral content of the water, or the exact composition of the air (which does affect its refractive index, after all).

All joking aside, I find basic techinical details useful, but the photography world does (much like the PC hobbyist world, though in different ways) tend to devolve into gear and tech-speak circle jerks far too much of the time. Specs are a tiny part of what makes a photo good after all - technique across the entire process, from spotting/choosing a subject, framing/arranging the scene, shooting, and whatever is done in post all has a huge effect. (And no, post-processing isn't "cheating" or "fake", it's a crucial and omnipresent aspect of photography - after all, even with film you were introducing variation with the choice of film and the processing technique, so taking some control over that step is just another way of refining technique.)

I got some half-decent shots when I visited Öland (island off the east coast of Sweden) this summer. (Very beautiful in places, but only go there in summer if you have a _high_ tolerance for tourist traps and hordes of families everywhere.)

Everything is shot on my Pentax K-70. Lenses:
Pentax smc DA 18-135mm F3.5-5.6ED AL [IF] DC WR (K-70 kit lens, extremely versatile and good for what it is)
HD Pentax-DA 55-300mm F4.5-6.3 ED PLM WR RE (excellent compact fast AF telephoto)
Tamron SP AF 10-24mm F/3.5-4.5 Di II LD Aspherical (IF) (wide-angle that I got with my first DSLR back in ... 2008? Love that the K-70 still supports its archaic screw-drive AF)
Long exposures taken with an ND1000 filter, can't remember the brand and can't check since I'm not at home. Focal lengths below converted to 35mm equivalent.

Long exposures are manual, otherwise either shutter or aperture priority mode depending on the subject. Everything is processed in Lightroom.





42mm, 1/1000s, ISO 100, f/4
The wreck of the schooner Swiks, which sank off the coast of Öland in 1926. Really wish I had brought my ND filter and tripod here :/





15mm, 30s, ISO 800, f/10
Byrums raukar or Byrum's sea stacks, North-Western Öland





36mm, 30s, ISO 100, f/13
Same area as above





450mm, 1/500s ISO 100, f/6.3, cropped




450mm, 1/500s, ISO 100, f/6.3, cropped
I call this one 'center-weighted'. Matches the exposure method 





450mm, 1/400s, ISO 100, f/6.3, cropped
Grey seals (IIRC) and great cormorants, southern Öland





450mm, 1/800s, ISO 100, f/6.3, cropped
Caspian Tern





450mm, 1/320s, ISO 1600, f/6.3, cropped




450mm, 1/320s, ISO 1600, f/6.3
Sadly I have no idea what birds these are.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 16, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Hey, let's not forget the mineral content of the water, or the exact composition of the air (which does affect its refractive index, after all).
> 
> All joking aside, I find basic techinical details useful, but the photography world does (much like the PC hobbyist world, though in different ways) tend to devolve into gear and tech-speak circle jerks far too much of the time. Specs are a tiny part of what makes a photo good after all - technique across the entire process, from spotting/choosing a subject, framing/arranging the scene, shooting, and whatever is done in post all has a huge effect. (And no, post-processing isn't "cheating" or "fake", it's a crucial and omnipresent aspect of photography - after all, even with film you were introducing variation with the choice of film and the processing technique, so taking some control over that step is just another way of refining technique.)
> 
> ...


Lovely shots


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 16, 2021)

I will post my whining. Sorry... I have to.

I asked to scan my slides at one of the best local places. Scanner is Noritsu 3xxx series. Standart scan. Tif file 3089*2048 ~ uncompressed 18.1MB size.

Well... it turned out crap. Why? Human factor + device limitations. Yes, even for 35mm film.

Basically, I got dust on my scans, the film got scratched afterwards. The contrast is weaker, highlights are overblown and... the resolution is way less it should be. Also very aggressive sharpening. I can do a quick compare as those are positives, just look with your bare eyes at the film putting some light source beneath.

I guess later this week I will have to reassemble my macro scanning rig... do some deserved justice on that slide film.

Damn, you have to everything by yourself... always... as usual...

Example.

I shot on Sigma ART 50mm F1.4 DG HSM, wide open on Minolta Maxxum a7 loaded with Fuji VELVIA 100.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 31, 2021)

Trip to Inverary last weekend.

All pics on EOS R

St Conan's Kirk (or some place in Skyrim)
1/30 sec. f/8 24 mm ISO100




Spider and flowers in the Kirk
1/13 sec. f/7.1 105 mm ISO 100




Early morning in Inverary
1/6 sec. f/13 24 mm ISO 160


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 31, 2021)

Just a quick photo that I grabbed with my phone when I was going out to get some groceries. Everything on auto. Added contrast in post to boost the shadows. Nothing special but I came to conclusion that I tend to have a tendency to look for lines and shadows when I actually do take a photo once a year.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 9, 2021)

Flower Canon 5D Mark IV , 1/160 , F18 , ISO 250 , Tamron 90mm a single flash used.





UVIVF Flower Canon 5D Mark IV , 1/160 F18 ISO 20000 , Tamron 90mm.  2 UV flash units used


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 10, 2021)

This would be more @grunt_408's territory but it's on a regular 35mm lens with living insects.

Two bee, or not two bee.... (and a hoverfly)

EOS R, 35mm, f10 1/80s, ISO 500


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 11, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> This would be more @grunt_408's territory but it's on a regular 35mm lens with living insects.
> 
> Two bee, or not two bee.... (and a hoverfly)
> 
> ...


How awesome a threesome!!


----------



## Nuckles56 (Sep 11, 2021)

Canon 6D Mk II 100mm macro (non image stabilized), f9, 1/100s, ISO 5000 shot freehand on this escapee grevillia



Canon 6D Mk II 100mm macro (non image stabilized), f10, 1/160s, ISO 5000 shot freehand. Hardenbergia or the happy wanderer as it's commonly known, which is one of my favorites of the Australian spring flowers



Canon 6D Mk II 100mm macro (non image stabilized), f10, 1/200s, ISO 800 shot freehand. One of the early, white wattles which are much nicer (IMO) than the common yellow ones


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 12, 2021)

Much sadness. Went a trip to the Galloway Forest Park. On a wee trek down the Glen, I saw a 'thing' hanging from some discarded fishing twine in a tree.

Got out the 300mm for a closer look...





Long dead. Must have flown into the hook and got caught. 

Same area as these pics - a small river gorge fed by a (now dammed) loch.

35mm, f/13, 1/2 sec (no ND filter required), ISO 100




24mm, f/13. 1/60 sec, ISO 100 (post processed for HDR)


----------



## Jetster (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 26, 2021)

Canon 5D Mark IV , Tamron 90mm,  1/4 , ISO 800 , F18. MJKZZ Water drop kit used to time the droplet collision.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 26, 2021)

My few cents...

Sony a6500 + SEL24F14GM wide open at base ISO100. It is early morning, I had a horrid hangover and went to the store for some health potions...





And the same feline later with SEL70350G @F8, it needs to be stepped down. Not the best wide open, but at least the glass is very compact for the length. ISO320 as it is the second barrier where on the dual lit sensor noise drops down. Each camera exhibits this behavior. ISO200 will be more noisy than 320, each camera has their own points.





Some ship... at same settings...



Okay... now some Kodak Ektachrome 35mm film on Minolta A7 and Sigma 50mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art. I would remark, they look that and are real scans for diapositives. The film really is so punchy. And the grain is so fine... it is around 20MP equivalent to digital.



That's on Fuji Velvia 100, those are my pictures via 3D printed adapter to my Laowa 100mm f/2.8 2x Ultra Macro APO. I left the holes on purpose(WB)... It is a diapositive, so it is what you see, just get the white balance right. Velvia 100 likes to color shift to purples a lot, The film has very fine grain those pics are WIP, scanning at home, just not everybody's thing... I have currently loaded Velvia 50, everyone says it is much better behaving, will see. You can't shoot positives on cameras that are not precise exposition wise. If you miss it, the emulsion will color shift like crazy, so I use the best film camera I have and trust.



Now some other. Ilford Delta 3200. Yes ISO3200 BW film, average sized grain, not bad at all, the contrast is fine, shadows are linear. I shoot it overexposed at ISO1600 with Minolta 7000 paired with Minolta AF 35-105mm F3.5-4.5N @F6.3 and the second shot with AF 28mm F2.8 wide open. The Minolta is same aged as me, it is a negative so I can fool around, negatives are much more easy to shoot with. I took it to a wedding, so not much to to show without GDPR strike. I will definitely use this film again. As usual, the dorks at the photo shop did scans containing dust... monkeys. It was fun to fire the old camera in church, it was so loud and I didn't give AF .


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 26, 2021)

smol birb



fort





talented monkeys


----------



## Nuckles56 (Sep 29, 2021)

Just a few more photos from being out on my lockdown walks.

A glossodia major, which is a large orchid by Australian standards (about the size of the first joint of your thumb), Canon 6D mk II, 100mm macro (non IS), f9, 1/320s ISO 5000
View attachment IMG_2018 web.JPG
Diuris (donkey orchids, don't ask me why), Canon 6D mk II, 100mm macro (non IS), f9, 1/160s ISO 5000



A predator that relies on catching bugs gets caught itself, oh the irony Canon 6D mk II, 100mm macro (non IS), f9, 1/320s ISO 5000 



He surprised me and I managed to just get this photo (gang gang cockatoo) Canon 6D mk II, 100mm macro (non IS), f9, 1/4000s ISO 5000


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 29, 2021)

Actually it's from 2013, just bunch of cds


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 29, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> View attachment 218697
> 
> Actually it's from 2013, just bunch of cds


damn, havent seen one of those since.... 2015


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 29, 2021)

de.das.dude said:


> damn, havent seen one of those since.... 2015


 although some say it's oldschool way, i still make some backup on dvds


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 29, 2021)

Man, going through pix. Before corona i used to go out so much!

return to monke



borbs


Famous chariot that is present on a denomination of the Indian Rupee


my bike.


Monastry
View attachment DSC_0452.jpg


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 29, 2021)

A couple of bridges. Both hold/held world records (or firsts) for engineering.

EOS R, 1/1000s f/4.5 27mm, ISO 100




EOS R, 30 seconds, f/13, 92mm, ISO 100


----------



## Valantar (Sep 29, 2021)

de.das.dude said:


> Famous chariot that is present on a denomination of the Indian Rupee


Is that in Hampi? Nice shots btw


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 30, 2021)

Canon 5DMark IV , Tamron 90mm , MJKZZ WDK... Settings  - 1/4 ISO 400 F16


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 30, 2021)

Although I'm pretty rubbish at taking photos we have some incredible wildlife where I live here are a few shots


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 30, 2021)

Thanks to everyone posting your photos.  I always enjoy them each time the thread pops up to the top.

I figured I should probably share some of mine.  These are all oldies, but it's been a while since I've been out to shoot.

Ancient 10D / 100-400




10D / 100-400




D300 / 18-105




D5000 / Sigma 50-500


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 30, 2021)

A few more some wildlife and some domestically challenged wildlife


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 30, 2021)

grunt_408 said:


> Canon 5DMark IV , Tamron 90mm , MJKZZ WDK... Settings  - 1/4 ISO 400 F16
> View attachment 218786


nice clean, first i think it's a mushroom


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 30, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Is that in Hampi? Nice shots btw


Yep! great place for 

thanks btw


----------



## Valantar (Sep 30, 2021)

de.das.dude said:


> Yep! great place for
> 
> thanks btw


Heh, that's a bit how I remember it. I was there more than a decade ago when I backpacked through parts of India. Hippie/backpacker/touristy AF, but really nice place still. I was an idiot and went out in a sleeveless shirt without sunscreen on and got sunburn on my shoulders so bad I got huge blisters while I was there, so... a mixed experience


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 2, 2021)

I eventually managed to locate where the gang gangs are going to nest, they're digging out the hollow they're standing in front of. I do need to get a longer lens than what I've got currently (the 100mm macro is my longest lens). Canon 6D Mk II, 100mm macro (non IS), f9, 1/1000s ISO 5000


Ants really love the everlasting daisies as they open up as they have some sugar or something on the petals as they open. Canon 6D Mk II, 100mm macro (non IS), f9, 1/1000s ISO 5000



All the parrots are wanting to nest now, with these two galahs working on this hollow in this big old stringybark. Canon 6D Mk II, 100mm macro (non IS), f8, 1/2000s ISO 5000


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 4, 2021)

Was going for the bubble at the base and got it easily but then got the goblet shape on top. Pretty happy with this except one of my flashes seems to be firing slightly out of synch. 
Canon 5D Mark IV , Tamron 90mm , 1/4 F16 ISO 500. MJKZZ WDK


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 22, 2021)

This jumping spider looks like David Schwimmer with 2 moustaches...... Canon 5D Mark IV , Canon MP E65mm @3X , 1/160 F8 ISO250 4 shots stacked.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 22, 2021)

New lens? Check. Clear sky? Check. Moon out? ...

Canon EOS RP, 100-400mm ƒ5.6-8 IS USM
400mm, ƒ8, ISO 100, 0ev, 1/320s


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 22, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> New lens? Check. Clear sky? Check. Moon out? ..



Dudes, please fill out the specs, the lens and camera used and settings a really OP wanted to and not to turn this thread into mindless flickr/instagram like picture posting mess. I am not fond downloading the file and peeking into exif if it exists. Thanks to all who does that.

Also the exif exposes your real name Aquinus if you are concerned about that. For example I don't care.

For example it is my shot. It will not have have any info as I adapted a manual lens. It is shot on Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 DG with 2x teleconver.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 22, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> Dudes, please fill out the specs, the lens and camera used and settings a really OP wanted to and not to turn this thread into mindless flickr/instagram like picture posting mess. I am not fond downloading the file and peeking into exif if it exists. Thanks to all who does that.
> 
> Also the exif exposes your real name Aquinus if you are concerned about that. For example I don't care.


Ah, my bad. Updated the post with the Camera info. Also I don't really care if my real name is exposed, but thanks for pointing it out.  



Ferrum Master said:


> It is shot on Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 DG with 2x teleconver.


How do you feel about the 2x teleconverter? I was debating getting one myself, but the loss of two ƒ stops is a tough pill to swallow with this lens. A 1.4x might be a nice middleground.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 22, 2021)

So, I have bird feeders in my garden but the crows (Jackdaws) and pigeons have monopolised them. The little birds were getting pushed out so I bought a ground feeder and large cover to keep out the bigger birds. I found a pigeon in the cage one day but it never came back as it practically shit itself trying to get back out when I approached. So far, I've had Sparrows, a highly aggressive Robin, a pair of Coaltits, Starlings, a solitary Dunnet, and a Chaffinch snooping around the new seed deli.

I also have rats and a squirrel.

The first two pics show the difference between my Canon 7DMKII with 300mm f2.8 lens and the same with a TCx2 attached (same rat, different days). I had to manually focus with the teleconverter but the result is pretty good. RAW file sharpened and exposure adjusted. Of note, the 7DMKII is an APS-C sensor so the 35mm equiv is actually 480mm on the bare 300mm lens, and 960 with the tcx2.

@Aquinus, I've got a EOS R and was watching the new Canon lenses. I've got the 35mm 1.8 STM, 50mm 1.8 STM, and the 24-105 f4-7.1. If I didn't have the crazy sharp 300mm f2.8, I'd get the new RF 100-400 as well. The 300mm EF lens (I bought it 2nd hand) weighs a freaking tonne. But it's awesome....

No crops on the pictures.

My ratty friend at 300mm (f5.6, 1/1600, ISO 2000) 





At 600mm (f8, 1/1000, ISO 3200). Manual focus on a secure tripod (Peak Design - not the carbon fibre model). 





Coal Tit, Sparrows and a jealous pigeon (300mm, f5.6, 1/1000, ISO 2000)






Squirrel (300mm, f5.6, 1/800, ISO 2000)


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 22, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> So, I have bird feeders in my garden but the crows (Jackdaws) and pigeons have monopolised them. The little birds were getting pushed out so I bought a ground feeder and large cover to keep out the bigger birds. I found a pigeon in the cage one day but it never came back as it practically shit itself trying to get back out when I approached. So far, I've had Sparrows, a highly aggressive Robin, a pair of Coaltits, Starlings, a solitary Dunnet, and a Chaffinch snooping around the new seed deli.
> 
> I also have rats and a squirrel.
> 
> ...


did you trap animals just to take pix? lol


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 22, 2021)

de.das.dude said:


> did you trap animals just to take pix? lol



Hell, food's so good, they trap themselves.



Aquinus said:


> How do you feel about the 2x teleconverter? I was debating getting one myself, but the loss of two ƒ stops is a tough pill to swallow with this lens. A 1.4x might be a nice middleground.



I know this wasn't for me but I've done a stupidly OCD amount of reading on TC's and they only work well if the primary lens is near perfect. TC's amplify any anomlies in the base lens. My 300mm f2.8 is 15 years old but tack sharp (it's a classic lens I was very lucky to get at a good but still very expensive amount). It won't auto-focus so well with a x2TC, manual focus is better. On a 1.4TC the autofocus is pretty good (f4 minimum aperture). If you're thinking of the 1.4 on the RF lens, you'll almost certainly be reduced to manual focus (no use for moving subjects). The f8 at 400mm would become f11 (great for landscapes but not critters).


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 22, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> Ah, my bad. Updated the post with the Camera info. Also I don't really care if my real name is exposed, but thanks for pointing it out.
> 
> 
> How do you feel about the 2x teleconverter? I was debating getting one myself, but the loss of two ƒ stops is a tough pill to swallow with this lens. A 1.4x might be a nice middleground.



Well I haven't used a good tele, they are all crap including the ones that cost an arm and leg. Just buy a good super tele lens.

I went an obscure path, I like to experiment, thus I like photography hobby just because of that. That Sigma I used is Pentax mount, I borrowed it from a die hard Pentaxer(I haven't met another types who are using Pentax tho it is like a religion), and there are loads of vintage teleconverters as the mount is like dino age old). So basically I got few converters for peanuts, I even went stacking them, best ones were Vivitar from the el cheapos. That's why the lens was manual only without data to my Sony camera.

Will attach few other ones, how soft becomes using 4x mode... but the lens there is Soviet Tair3, well it is 1950ties, you have to excuse it, the other will be native lens, my SEL70350G. I shot it at F8. At 4x so considering the crop factor I got like 1800mm throw. The other is 350mm and with the 1.5crop = 525mm and that's enough. Just digital zoom it and it will be the same as with 2x tele. The funny thing at that super zoom, I could not use slow exposures, the darn moon was sliding away in front of me, I had to readjust the camera with each shot as it went out of the scope. It was so shaky. I attached my camera to a monitor via HDMI and used an infrared remote to pull the shutter.




PS.

@W1zzard What's with the picture resolution limit? I have to resize my photos despite they are like in kilobytes. The forum accepts like 4K images as a limit? I can't add them as thumbnails or full size. Or is it only problem at my end?

@the54thvoid

You also have a rat? Mine isn't captive also... I have a cage like her home base, but I leave it open all the time and she doesn't do anything bad, she doesn't venture around and doesn't chew anything that ain't given to her as a toy. I have a good sample, you just have to understand them and their instinctive needs. Rats are very tough to picture they are always so active, at least female ones, male ones are more tame couch surfers.

I only have some random phone pic of her, she is 2.5 years old already.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 22, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> @W1zzard What's with the picture resolution limit? I have to resize my photos despite they are like in kilobytes. The forum accepts like 4K images as a limit? I can't add them as thumbnails or full size. Or is it only problem at my end?


The size limit is 8 MB, which should be big enough for all reasonable use cases


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 22, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> The size limit is 8 MB, which should be big enough for all reasonable use cases



Isn't there a resolution limit though? I think that's what he's referring to

I can upload a sub-8MB image but if dimensions are too big it won't let me actually put it into the post, only as a blank attachment sans preview. So I stick to something smaller than say 3500x3000 usually


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 22, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Isn't there a resolution limit though? I think that's what he's referring to
> 
> I can upload a sub-8MB image but if dimensions are too big it won't let me actually put it into the post, only as a blank attachment sans preview. So I stick to something smaller than say 3500x3000 usually.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 22, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> The size limit is 8 MB, which should be big enough for all reasonable use cases



It ain't about the size, but resolution. Try adding some 8K picture, it can be like 100KB, but it will not allow to attach it to the post, like thumbnail.

I will an example. It is around 2MB, but it will not allow to add it in the post. Just as an attachment. No insert button.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 22, 2021)

W1zzard said:


>



I can promise the practical limits are not anywhere near 10k by 10k. No picture I upload will make it past blank preview purgatory if it exceeds 4000 pixels in any one dimension.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 22, 2021)

Stupid limitation, let me see if I can work around it


----------



## Jetster (Oct 22, 2021)

2017 - Nikon D3200, f/5.6, ISO - 800, 1/400    upload 32kb, now I'll try a larger file







7 Mb


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 22, 2021)

There we go, fixed


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 22, 2021)

Jetster said:


> 2017 - Nikon D3200, f/5.6, ISO - 800, 1/400



Now tell me... did you do without ND filters... bare? 



W1zzard said:


> There we go, fixed



Best post German could do


----------



## Jetster (Oct 22, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> Now tell me... did you do without ND filters... bare?



I did a few with no filter right in the middle of the eclipse, it was dark enough. But yes most had a filter


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 22, 2021)

Jetster said:


> I did a few with no filter right in the middle of the eclipse, it was dark enough. But yes most had a filter



I've heard stories you can burn your eyes when viewing through a mirror camera. I don't know if it is true... it could be... wouldn't dare to try. 

Also you've managed to catch Regulus besides the Eclipse.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 22, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> I've heard stories you can burn your eyes when viewing through a mirror camera. I don't know if it is true... it could be... wouldn't dare to try.
> 
> Also you've managed to catch Regulus besides the Eclipse.



Yea you have got to be carful, Framing the shot it hard. You're looking at the sun. Filter, zoom in, lose the frame, zoom out, try to find the sun again. Eye's watering, its hot. Then  everything goes dark, then you take the filter off and start shooting.  It's a weird experience.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 22, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Yea you have got to be carful, Framing the shot it hard. Your looking at the sun. Filter, zoom in, lose the frame, zoom out, thy to find the sun again. Eye's watering, its hot. Then  everything goes dark, it's a weird experience



You just like it hardcore, admit it...


----------



## Valantar (Oct 22, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> I've heard stories you can burn your eyes when viewing through a mirror camera. I don't know if it is true... it could be... wouldn't dare to try.
> 
> Also you've managed to catch Regulus besides the Eclipse.


You can definitely burn your eyes, and you can burn your sensor too. Shooting eclipses with no filter is not recommended.








Source.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 23, 2021)

I went hiking today and took some pictures of the land and wildlife. All are taken with the Canon EOS RP, however the lens for each varies.

Canon RF 50mm ƒ1.8 pancake lens.
50mm, ƒ8, 1/640s, ISO 100




Canon RF24-105mm ƒ4-7.1 IS STM
85mm, ƒ11, 1/320s, ISO100




Canon RF100-400mm ƒ5.6-8 IS USM for the next 2 pictures.
400mm, ƒ8, 1/400s, ISO 1000




400mm, ƒ8, 1/30s, ISO 500




Edit: Question for the group: Polarizing filter for landscapes. Opinions? I haven't used any filters for any of my shots.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 24, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> Edit: Question for the group: Polarizing filter for landscapes. Opinions? I haven't used any filters for any of my shots.


I'll sometimes use them, it is situation dependent tbh. Sometimes they make a huge difference but most of the time it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 24, 2021)

Nuckles56 said:


> I'll sometimes use them, it is situation dependent tbh. Sometimes they make a huge difference but most of the time it doesn't really matter.


Agree. They are extremely dependent on the angle of the sun after all, so they only really do anything in very specific scenarios. I have one, and have gotten some good shots from it, but I never really remember to use it these days.


----------



## TheUn4seen (Oct 24, 2021)

Cthulhu visited a while ago. He was not impressed.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 24, 2021)

Depends on the scene. It might take away the reflection on grass and tree leaves, but you can manage it also in post in curves. I am considering trying variND filter, I have only classic ones. Just for long expositions to get rid of annoying humans .

I use extensively filters for film photography, especially skylight to tame down bluish led modern lighting effects. Film chemistry was calculated when no LED was around, thus you often need to balance white point for certain emulsions, mostly Fuji.

From composition point my suggestion is to remember rule of thirds. Don't put the horizon in the middle. Try some golden ratios. It will look much better.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 24, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> Depends on the scene. It might take away the reflection on grass and tree leaves, but you can manage it also in post in curves. I am considering trying variND filter, I have only classic ones. Just for long expositions to get rid of annoying humans .


That's not the main feature of a polarization filter though, but rather to tame down blue skies, allowing for more balanced full-frame exposure, better colors, more contrast in any clouds and sky detail, and less blown out highlights.

I've used variable ND filters quite a bit, and they can be good as long as you're aware of their limitations (and you get one with no color cast). The main issue is that a variable ND is just two stacked circular polarizers stacked on top of each other (with opposite polarization), and rotating them relative to each other blocks out varying amounts of light. The issue is that the blocking of light is not equal across the frame (as it is dependent on the angle of incoming light), especially (but not limited to) wider angle lenses. This can easily lead to dark or bright areas in your photos that force some very annoying corrections in post (if possible at all). They also interact kind of weirdly with sunlight due to being polarized, enhancing the blotchy/uneven effect.

An illustration, a not-very-long exposure shot from a beach in Vietnam back in 2018:




Note how dark the areas from 4 o'clock to 6 and 10 to 12 are.
Here is after _a lot_ of processing in Lightroom. IMO this was (barely) salvagable (the clouds in the upper left look kind of terrible) but there is still _a lot_ more noise in those areas thanks to the excessive brightening needed. At best usable in small sizes.




(In case anyone cares: Pentax K-70, Tamron SP AF 10-24mm F/3.5-4.5 Di II LD @ 10mm, f/11, 1/2s, ISO 100. And if anyone wonders why the original exposure is so dark, it's because that blotchy effect got _far_ worse at higher exposure levels, meaning I had to underexpose to get usable results at all.)


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 24, 2021)

Valantar said:


> That's not the main feature of a polarization filter though, but rather to tame down blue skies, allowing for more balanced full-frame exposure, better colors, more contrast in any clouds and sky detail, and less blown out highlights.



That's exactly what polarization filter must do, the blue skies is just a side effect as Haze removal, but that's not the most important task, it doesn't deliver more, the sensor captures the same mount of color information actually, you can mimic CPL in postproduction by adjusting curves. 

For your task there are gradient filters, those are for landscape and will provide the exact result you described. More POP.

Most important feature is reflection removal that's why the light has to be polarized. CPL is used to remove reflection from glass, water and also any reflective surface like leaves. Try on, I use CPL exactly for that, you can dehaze in post to get more blues, but it will not work that good for reflection removal for water etc. Also indoors there is often need to cut out light from the windows.

Bad or good filter actually distinct how much it can polarize the light. Test on your monitor, does it turn completely black, if not throw out the rubbish filter.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 24, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> That's exactly what polarization filter must do, the blue skies is just a side effect as Haze removal, but that's not the most important task, it doesn't deliver more, the sensor captures the same mount of color information actually, you can mimic CPL in postproduction by adjusting curves.
> 
> For your task there are gradient filters, those are for landscape and will provide the exact result you described. More POP.
> 
> ...


That's the most unique feature of CPLs, but not their main use. Their main use is, at least in landscape photography, blue sky enhancement through how they selectively reduce polarized light coming from the sky (while light from nearly anything else, whether it's clouds, buildings, trees or the ground, is scattered and not as polarized, and will as such not be dampened to the same degree). Most landscapes simply don't have enough reflective surfaces in them for a CPL to make a major difference; blue skies are far more common - thus blue sky adjustment is the main use of a CPL. These two uses are also somewhat mutually exclusive, as chances of the same angle of the CPL to both dampen blue skies _and_ remove reflections from the ground are quite low, though it can happen (both need to be ~90° from the direction of the sun). You could at best argue that these are equivalent use cases, but you need some quite specialized photography habits for reflection reduction to be the main use of a CPL.

Also, graduated filters don't do what I say, as they dampen everything within a field, while a CPL just dampens polarized light - i.e. light that hasn't been dispersed by anything. A CPL will not dampen anything that isn't the sky, as objects disperse the light and thus change its polarization.

You're also right that you can somewhat mimic this in post, but you quickly run into exposure/data retention issues - as the CPL will darken blue skies but not everything else, you can typically expose brighter with a CPL without blowing out the sky; doing the same in post necessitates either underexposing and introducing noise in everything else, or blowing out the sky, leaving you less to work with. You could just as well say that you can get most of the reflection-reducing effect in post - you won't be able to see _through_ something reflective without a CPL, but you will be able to tame down the reflection and make it less intrusive.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 24, 2021)

Valantar said:


> That's not the main feature of a polarization filter though, but rather to tame down blue skies, allowing for more balanced full-frame exposure, better colors, more contrast in any clouds and sky detail, and less blown out highlights.
> 
> I've used variable ND filters quite a bit, and they can be good as long as you're aware of their limitations (and you get one with no color cast). The main issue is that a variable ND is just two stacked circular polarizers stacked on top of each other (with opposite polarization), and rotating them relative to each other blocks out varying amounts of light. The issue is that the blocking of light is not equal across the frame (as it is dependent on the angle of incoming light), especially (but not limited to) wider angle lenses. This can easily lead to dark or bright areas in your photos that force some very annoying corrections in post (if possible at all). They also interact kind of weirdly with sunlight due to being polarized, enhancing the blotchy/uneven effect.
> 
> ...



Lovely shots.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 29, 2021)

Canon 5D Mark IV , Tamron 90mm , ISO 640 , 1/160 , F16 , 4 shots stacked handheld.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 30, 2021)

just found trashed lcd ic on the road, and it looks pretty good


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 30, 2021)

Will throw also. Laowa 100mm f/2.8 2x Ultra Macro APO on my ilce6500, 4 sec exposition at F5.6, funny enough this glass doesn't get sharper when closed down. And that's a 6H13C.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 30, 2021)

Haha, toobz. So much going on in there! Am I correct in assuming the getter is somewhere down on the bottom? I see the flashing there but I can't make sense of what's inside the tube. I haven't seen much of that.

I'm betting the reflection on the glass is always blurred because you are so close to glass, with the objects being reflected far enough away that when you focus on the components of the tube, that it doesn't matter how much you close down, it doesn't have the focal range to also focus on what's reflected.

Or perhaps that is just the nature of the distortion applied to the reflection by the shape of the glass. The shape of the surface simply making things appear softer?

It's funny this comes up... the nature of reflections. Last night I looked at my watch in a dark room with my monitor's light hitting the sapphire glass juuussst right to almost cover the whole thing in glare. You only see the hands and indices poking through because they are even more reflective than the glass, being mirror finished themselves. The rest is the light of the screen, and what is on it.

I noticed something I never caught before when I was doing that. When looking with both eyes, both the reflection and the hands/indices appear equally sharp and clear... or more... I can't see the blur in the reflection because the angles of my eyes cancel big parts of the reflection. However, if I close one eye, I have to choose between seeing the reflection clearly and seeing the watch face. One will always be blurred. Made me think about focusing limitations. I don't deal with reflections like that, normally. To me that's what a polarizer is for. I never thought about the content of the reflections getting in my way.

A simple thing that I'm sure plenty of people pick up on. But it's not intuitive to think of a reflection on a surface this way. You want to think it's about the distance between the camera and the reflective surface when it's really the total distance the light has to travel from object to you. The reflection isn't the objects in it. For instance, if you were to get close to a dusty, scratchy mirror, you could choose between seeing mostly the dust on the surface or anything in the reflected image. But to do both would require a very narrow aperture, if it is possible at all without backing away to shorten the ratio of distance-from-camera between the mirror surface and the objects in the mirror.

I think it must work something like... the focal distance for the objects in the reflection = distance from camera to surface + distance from surface to reflected objects. This would mean that if you focus in the very near vicinity of the reflected surface, the objects reflected could simply fall out of range. Although reflected, the light is still covering distance and scattering as it goes. It's just bouncing on that path instead of going straight on. Right? I'm asking. I presume this is the reason.

But now, looking at your shot again. I can see parts of the reflection that are somewhat approaching sharp, sandwiched between what looks like surface distortion. The shape of the glass is blurring it in parts. While other parts start to look *almost* sharp. Probably the bigger factor.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 30, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Probably the bigger factor.



I took the picture random pointing in my shelf just as test shot, I didn't think about composition at all. I liked it and kept it just because how busy it looked, just as you described.

I cannot recommend the lens enough... it has zero aberrations also in super sharp and very well priced lens.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 1, 2021)

just test minolta 135mm with closeup add on and honestly i don't expect the result will be good, the contrast is pretty kicking


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 1, 2021)

Canon 5D mark IV , Tamron 90mm , 1/160 ISO 640 F10


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 1, 2021)

I went for a quick walk this morning after dropping my daughter off at school. I was hoping for a bird picture, but they all escaped me. The shimmering of the dew covered grass turned out interesting, although I definitely had the wrong lens on for the shot. You can really see the lens aberrations on the outside of the image, but I still like the colors.

Canon EOS RP with 100-400mm Canon lens @ 400mm, ƒ8, ISO 200, 1/400s


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm getting itchy. Not been snapping much lately - weather's been Glasgow gloom (which isn't very atmospheric, just grey).

Glad you're enjoying that RF lens @Aquinus - I read somewhere the lens profiles for that and the new 16mm aren't available yet for PS/LR, or Capture One.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 1, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm getting itchy. Not been snapping much lately - weather's been Glasgow gloom (which isn't very atmospheric, just grey).
> 
> Glad you're enjoying that RF lens @Aquinus - I read somewhere the lens profiles for that and the new 16mm aren't available yet for PS/LR, or Capture One.


That's actually a good point. I wouldn't be surprised if updated corrections came out over the next several months. New lens is new I guess. It's a great lens for just $650 USD though. $2,800 for the 100-500 with L glass is a tough pill to swallow in comparison. I'm glad that the RF mount is starting to see a little more diversity.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 2, 2021)

Some awesome stuff being posted lately along with settings which is quite helpful to read.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 2, 2021)

Yeah some good info. 

I didn't expect see onion rings on a modern glass though.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 3, 2021)

Canon 5D Mark IV , Tamron 90mm , Yongnuo yn560iii with diffuser. 1/80 ISO 400 F10 my only dissapointment with this shot is the blown highlight on top of the fly... but its ok there is always the next shot to look forward to.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 3, 2021)

grunt_408 said:


> Canon 5D Mark IV , Tamron 90mm , Yongnuo yn560iii with diffuser. 1/80 ISO 400 F10 my only dissapointment with this shot is the blown highlight on top of the fly... but its ok there is always the next shot to look forward to.


You're way too hard on yourself, it's still a great shot no matter what


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 3, 2021)

Nuckles56 said:


> You're way too hard on yourself, it's still a great shot no matter what


Thank you so much , I do try very hard to get everything right though and see my faults where I go wrong etc. This is how I learn.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 4, 2021)

Canon 5D Mark IV , Tamron 90mm , 1/160 ISO 400 F10. Yeah I know the whites are a touch hot something that I have since fixed on my saved tiff file.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 4, 2021)

grunt_408 said:


> Canon 5D Mark IV , Tamron 90mm , 1/160 ISO 400 F10. Yeah I know the whites are a touch hot something that I have since fixed on my saved tiff file.
> View attachment 223706


You're making me want to buy a 100mm macro lens.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 4, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> You're making me want to buy a 100mm macro lens.


And get some very well trained flies?


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 4, 2021)

Valantar said:


> And get some very well trained flies?


I'm just trying to diversify the kinds if lens that I have. I don't actually have a macro lens, so it'd be a new addition to my kit. The only prime lens I have is the 50mm pancake lens and it's about as good as it's $200 USD price tag. That picture of the grass with the onion ring bokeh I took earlier with the 100-400mm would have be a lot nicer with a macro lens (and a narrower aperture.) I also don't own any L glass and I like how the USM focus system behaves on the 100-400mm lens. Either that or the ƒ4 wide-angle zoom lens to replace the ƒ4-7.1 I have now. I'm just trying to find the right lenses for the situations I want to cover. Between the 24-105 and the 100-400, I have the focal range I need for just about anything. I just don't have anything for vivid closeups like @grunt_408's Tamron lens.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 6, 2021)

Between meetings yesterday I stepped out just to get some air and vitamin D. Somebody put this old glass Pepsi bottle on the posting board by the boat launch at a local pond.

Canon EOS RP, Canon 100-400mm ƒ5.6-8 @ 225mm, ƒ7.1, 1/320s, ISO 200


----------



## Valantar (Nov 6, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> Between meetings yesterday I stepped out just to get some air and vitamin D. Somebody put this old glass Pepsi bottle on the posting board by the boat launch at a local pond.
> 
> Canon EOS RP, Canon 100-400mm ƒ5.6-8 @ 225mm, ƒ7.1, 1/320s, ISO 200
> View attachment 223979


Looks like someone pulled that from the pond, must have been there for a few decades. Did you give it a try?


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 6, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> You're making me want to buy a 100mm macro lens.


Just do it you know you want to haha

What about a mpe 65mm  , Canon 5D Mark IV , Canon MP E65mm , ISO 1000 F16 1/160


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 7, 2021)

@grunt_408 

Are the fly shots taken in a studio set-up or in nature. Just wondering how you get set up.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 7, 2021)

another shot with 135mm minolta with macro tube, with F3.5


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 7, 2021)

grunt_408 said:


> Just do it you know you want to haha


I totally do. Part of me wants to cheap out and go with the 85mm STM lens just to have it, but I know that it'll be worth going a step up, so I might just wait and go with something nice.

Meanwhile... Moo.

Canon EOS RP, Canon RF 100-400mm @ 400mm, ƒ9, 1/400s, ISO 800


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 7, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> @grunt_408
> 
> Are the fly shots taken in a studio set-up or in nature. Just wondering how you get set up.


The recent shots including my last shot where taken in nature. I find a nice spot in the shade and sit near flowers that seem to have a nice composition and wait for the bugs to come to me.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 7, 2021)

Ah... patience. What camera shop can I buy that from?


----------



## Valantar (Nov 7, 2021)

grunt_408 said:


> The recent shots including my last shot where taken in nature. I find a nice spot in the shade and sit near flowers that seem to have a nice composition and wait for the bugs to come to me.


Impressive! Are those single exposures or stacked? And if the latter: how do you manage that for a rapid moving subject?


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 7, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Ah... patience. What camera shop can I buy that from?


It probably helps being in the southern hemisphere being spring and all, going into summer. We're having some nice autumn days here in New Hampshire, but it gets cold at night and most wildlife has either migrated or has started hibernating. Deer and Turkey are a little harder to take pictures of since I live more in the "city" than the country.

Canon EOS RP, Canon RF100-400mm ƒ5.6-8 IS USM @ 400mm, ƒ8, 1/400s, ISO 200


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 7, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Impressive! Are those single exposures or stacked? And if the latter: how do you manage that for a rapid moving subject?


The subject needs to be still for a stack to work.. Any movement and the stack will not work. The latest shots are single shots  Sometimes an insect will give you a few seconds to rattle off a few shots on different focal planes.



the54thvoid said:


> Ah... patience. What camera shop can I buy that from?


Haha surprisingly I have found I do not have to wait very long and I am leaning in getting shots. Here is my setup with the mpe 65mm attatched.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 7, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> It probably helps being in the southern hemisphere being spring and all, going into summer. We're having some nice autumn days here in New Hampshire, but it gets cold at night and most wildlife has either migrated or has started hibernating. Deer and Turkey are a little harder to take pictures of since I live more in the "city" than the country.
> 
> Canon EOS RP, Canon RF100-400mm ƒ5.6-8 IS USM @ 400mm, ƒ8, 1/400s, ISO 200



Dust spots to the right of middle bird, below right bird, between left bird and middle bird? Nothing a quick spot healing tool or some rocket blower action won't fix


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 7, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Dust spots to the right of middle bird, below right bird, between left bird and middle bird? Nothing a quick spot healing tool or some rocket blower action won't fix


I know. I haven't touched up any of the photos I've uploaded to be completely honest. I'm being a little lazy.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 11, 2021)

Canon 5D Mark IV , Tamron 90mm 1.3 seconds F13 ISO 800. UV Flash used and UV cut filter on the lens. UVIVF. WB tickled to my liking.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 12, 2021)

A Cucumber in Ultraviolet fluorescence
Gear
Canon 5D Mark IV (Unmodified)
Tamron 90mm f2.8 with Hoya UV 0 Filter
2x Yongnuo yn560iii modified and fitted with Hoya U-340 and Schott S8612 filter set
1/160th ISO 4000 F18


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 13, 2021)

when you have macro extention and you can shot something next to your door 






grunt_408 said:


> A Cucumber in Ultraviolet fluorescence
> Gear
> Canon 5D Mark IV (Unmodified)
> Tamron 90mm f2.8 with Hoya UV 0 Filter
> ...


it's like something from another planet


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 15, 2021)

Conostylis candicans 

Visible light ,  1/160 ISO 800 F16





UVIVF 1/160 ISO 12800 F16


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 16, 2021)

grunt_408 said:


> Conostylis candicans
> 
> Visible light ,  1/160 ISO 800 F16
> 
> ...


Would I be right in assuming that these shots wouldn't be possible without a flash given the narrow aperture and fast shutter speed?


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 16, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> Would I be right in assuming that these shots wouldn't be possible without a flash given the narrow aperture and fast shutter speed?


The one up the top in visible light easily possible with a longer exposure. The UV one I did with modified flash. I have not had much experience with the really good 365 uv torches but I would say it is possible to do with one of those with a longer exposure and a really good uv torch.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 16, 2021)

grunt_408 said:


> The one up the top in visible light easily possible with a longer exposure. The UV one I did with modified flash. I have not had much experience with the really good 365 uv torches but I would say it is possible to do with one of those with a longer exposure and a really good uv torch.


I bet that a tripod would help. I find myself using it when I take longer exposure shots with a lens that doesn't have image stabilization, like my 50mm pancake lens. I can get away with a lot on the lens with IS. It's not until I start getting to about 1/10s that it doesn't quite work out.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 17, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> I bet that a tripod would help. I find myself using it when I take longer exposure shots with a lens that doesn't have image stabilization, like my 50mm pancake lens. I can get away with a lot on the lens with IS. It's not until I start getting to about 1/10s that it doesn't quite work out.


Yes I should have said tripod is a must


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 6, 2021)

Botony Bay Weevil with some aphids underneath.  Canon 5D Mark IV , Canon Ef 180mm F3.5L , ISO 400 , F16 , 1/160 , flash used on the subject and on background separately.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Dec 7, 2021)

grunt_408 said:


> Botony Bay Weevil with some aphids underneath.  Canon 5D Mark IV , Canon Ef 180mm F3.5L , ISO 400 , F16 , 1/160 , flash used on the subject and on background separately.
> View attachment 227918


I've always loved those weevils, they're so cool. I also love the fact that they have metallic scales and their undersides are especially pretty.


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 7, 2021)

Botany Bay Weevil on a cornflower. Shot in Ultraviolet induced visible fluorescence. Canon 5D Mark IV , Canon 180mm F3.5L. 1/160 F16 ISO 8000







Nuckles56 said:


> I've always loved those weevils, they're so cool. I also love the fact that they have metallic scales and their undersides are especially pretty.


Me too


----------



## Nuckles56 (Dec 8, 2021)

They're not up to @grunt_408's standards but here's a weevil I found Christmas last year in one of the burned out national parks. I didn't have my macro lens with me that day either. You do get to see the metallic scales on the underside though.
Canon 6D mk II, 24-105mm f3.5-5.6 @105mm & f6.3, 1/160s & 1/200s, ISO 640.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 8, 2021)

this thread reminds me of my student days in biology when i bought an outrageously expensive camera for my circumstances at that time. it was not a highly professional camera like others at that time. but it took very nice pictures.
the iso intermediates were its strength

_*est. 2006*_








CAMERA review - finepix V10


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 20, 2021)

Went to the National Memorial Arboretum in the midlands.

@Tatty_One


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 24, 2021)

So, I have a picture and question for the group. By the way, merry Christmas and happy holidays!

A. The picture is with the Canon EOS RP, 50mm 1.8ƒ Pancake lens @ 10k ISO, 2.8ƒ, and 1/100 shutter, with included exif data.
B. I'm dumping the exif data from this image as a spoiler at the bottom of this post. Are there any attributes here that people would like to see when I upload pictures? I figured that I could just write a script that dumps just the info people care about so I don't have to go hunting for it. I can share the script once I write it for anyone on a *nix machine with exiftool.







Spoiler: exif data





```
ExifTool Version Number         : 12.30
File Name                       : IMG_2592.JPG
Directory                       : .
File Size                       : 8.4 MiB
File Modification Date/Time     : 2021:12:23 20:55:16-05:00
File Access Date/Time           : 2021:12:24 12:44:53-05:00
File Inode Change Date/Time     : 2021:12:24 12:44:00-05:00
File Permissions                : -rw-------
File Type                       : JPEG
File Type Extension             : jpg
MIME Type                       : image/jpeg
Exif Byte Order                 : Little-endian (Intel, II)
Make                            : Canon
Camera Model Name               : Canon EOS RP
Orientation                     : Rotate 270 CW
X Resolution                    : 72
Y Resolution                    : 72
Resolution Unit                 : inches
Modify Date                     : 2021:12:23 20:55:16
Artist                          : Jonathan Doane
Y Cb Cr Positioning             : Co-sited
Copyright                       : Jonathan Doane
Exposure Time                   : 1/100
F Number                        : 2.8
Exposure Program                : Program AE
ISO                             : 10000
Sensitivity Type                : Recommended Exposure Index
Recommended Exposure Index      : 10000
Exif Version                    : 0231
Date/Time Original              : 2021:12:23 20:55:16
Create Date                     : 2021:12:23 20:55:16
Offset Time                     : -05:00
Offset Time Original            : -05:00
Offset Time Digitized           : -05:00
Components Configuration        : Y, Cb, Cr, -
Shutter Speed Value             : 1/99
Aperture Value                  : 2.8
Flash                           : No Flash
Focal Length                    : 50.0 mm
Macro Mode                      : Normal
Self Timer                      : Off
Quality                         : Fine
Canon Flash Mode                : Off
Continuous Drive                : Single
Focus Mode                      : One-shot AF
Record Mode                     : JPEG
Canon Image Size                : Large
Easy Mode                       : Scene Intelligent Auto
Digital Zoom                    : None
Contrast                        : Normal
Saturation                      : Normal
Camera ISO                      : Auto
Metering Mode                   : Evaluative
Focus Range                     : Auto
Canon Exposure Mode             : Easy
Lens Type                       : Canon RF 50mm F1.2L USM or other Canon RF Lens
Max Focal Length                : 50 mm
Min Focal Length                : 50 mm
Focal Units                     : 1/mm
Max Aperture                    : 1.8
Min Aperture                    : 23
Flash Activity                  : 0
Flash Bits                      : E-TTL
Focus Continuous                : Single
Image Stabilization             : On (2)
Zoom Source Width               : 0
Zoom Target Width               : 0
Manual Flash Output             : n/a
Color Tone                      : Normal
Auto ISO                        : 100
Base ISO                        : 9870
Measured EV                     : 3.25
Target Aperture                 : 2.8
Target Exposure Time            : 1/102
Exposure Compensation           : 0
White Balance                   : Auto
Slow Shutter                    : None
Shot Number In Continuous Burst : 0
Optical Zoom Code               : n/a
Camera Temperature              : 19 C
Flash Guide Number              : 0
Flash Exposure Compensation     : 0
Auto Exposure Bracketing        : Off
AEB Bracket Value               : 0
Control Mode                    : Camera Local Control
Measured EV 2                   : 3
Bulb Duration                   : 0
Camera Type                     : EOS High-end
Auto Rotate                     : Rotate 270 CW
ND Filter                       : Off
Canon Image Type                : Canon EOS RP
Canon Firmware Version          : Firmware Version 1.6.0
Canon Model ID                  : EOS RP
Thumbnail Image Valid Area      : 0 159 6 113
AF Area Mode                    : Face + Tracking
Num AF Points                   : 143
Valid AF Points                 : 143
Canon Image Width               : 6240
Canon Image Height              : 4160
AF Image Width                  : 6240
AF Image Height                 : 4160
AF Area Widths                  : 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378 378
AF Area Heights                 : 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324 324
AF Area X Positions             : -2520 -2100 -1680 -1260 -840 -420 0 420 840 1260 1680 2100 2520 -2520 -2100 -1680 -1260 -840 -420 0 420 840 1260 1680 2100 2520 -2520 -2100 -1680 -1260 -840 -420 0 420 840 1260 1680 2100 2520 -2520 -2100 -1680 -1260 -840 -420 0 420 840 1260 1680 2100 2520 -2520 -2100 -1680 -1260 -840 -420 0 420 840 1260 1680 2100 2520 -2520 -2100 -1680 -1260 -840 -420 0 420 840 1260 1680 2100 2520 -2520 -2100 -1680 -1260 -840 -420 0 420 840 1260 1680 2100 2520 -2520 -2100 -1680 -1260 -840 -420 0 420 840 1260 1680 2100 2520 -2520 -2100 -1680 -1260 -840 -420 0 420 840 1260 1680 2100 2520 -2520 -2100 -1680 -1260 -840 -420 0 420 840 1260 1680 2100 2520 -2520 -2100 -1680 -1260 -840 -420 0 420 840 1260 1680 2100 2520
AF Area Y Positions             : 1806 1806 1806 1806 1806 1806 1806 1806 1806 1806 1806 1806 1806 1445 1445 1445 1445 1445 1445 1445 1445 1445 1445 1445 1445 1445 1084 1084 1084 1084 1084 1084 1084 1084 1084 1084 1084 1084 1084 723 723 723 723 723 723 723 723 723 723 723 723 723 362 362 362 362 362 362 362 362 362 362 362 362 362 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -361 -361 -361 -361 -361 -361 -361 -361 -361 -361 -361 -361 -361 -722 -722 -722 -722 -722 -722 -722 -722 -722 -722 -722 -722 -722 -1083 -1083 -1083 -1083 -1083 -1083 -1083 -1083 -1083 -1083 -1083 -1083 -1083 -1444 -1444 -1444 -1444 -1444 -1444 -1444 -1444 -1444 -1444 -1444 -1444 -1444 -1805 -1805 -1805 -1805 -1805 -1805 -1805 -1805 -1805 -1805 -1805 -1805 -1805
AF Points In Focus              : 53,54,56,57,58,59,60,66,67,68,69,71,72,73,79,80,81,82,83,84,85,86,92,93,94,95,96,97,98,99,105,106,107,109
AF Points Selected              : 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60,61,62,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,70,71,72,73,74,75,76,77,78,79,80,81,82,83,84,85,86,87,88,89,90,91,92,93,94,95,96,97,98,99,100,101,102,103,104,105,106,107,108,109,110,111,112,113,114,115,116,117,118,119,120,121,122,123,124,125,126,127,128,129,130,131,132,133,134,135,136,137,138,139,140,141,142
Image Unique ID                 : 428709b69e80fd566bf8ae9063885a68
Time Zone                       : -05:00
Time Zone City                  : New York
Daylight Savings                : Off
Bracket Mode                    : Off
Bracket Value                   : 0
Bracket Shot Number             : 0
Raw Jpg Size                    : Large
WB Bracket Mode                 : Off
WB Bracket Value AB             : 0
WB Bracket Value GM             : 0
Live View Shooting              : On
Focus Distance Upper            : 16.39 m
Focus Distance Lower            : 8.26 m
Flash Exposure Lock             : Off
RF Lens Type                    : Canon RF 50mm F1.8 STM
Internal Serial Number          : VK0256570
Dust Removal Data               : (Binary data 1024 bytes, use -b option to extract)
Crop Left Margin                : 0
Crop Right Margin               : 0
Crop Top Margin                 : 0
Crop Bottom Margin              : 0
Exposure Level Increments       : 1/3 Stop
ISO Speed Increments            : 1/3 Stop
AEB Auto Cancel                 : On
AEB Sequence                    : 0,-,+
AEB Shot Count                  : 7 shots
Safety Shift                    : Disable
AE Lock Meter Mode After Focus  : Evaluative
AI Servo Tracking Sensitivity   : Standard
AI Servo Tracking Method        : Main focus point priority
Lens Drive No AF                : Focus search on
Select AF Area Select Mode      : Unknown (1142); Flags 0x476
Orientation Linked AF Point     : Same for vertical and horizontal
Acceleration Tracking           : 0
Initial AF Point AI Servo AF    : Manual AF point
Dial Direction Tv Av            : Normal
Custom Controls                 : 19 0 19 0 0 255 255 255 3 0 0 255 255 255 18 0 4 0 53 0 25 0 37 0 13 0 14 2 14 2 29 0 29 0 76 0 75 0 76 0 75 0 23 0 0 0 0 0 90 0 29 0 29 0 29 0 87 0 103 0 39 0 105 0 53 0 65535 0 3 5376 3840 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 5200 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 7 3 4 31 1 2 3 4 5 1
Shutter Release Without Lens    : Disable
Control Ring Rotation           : Normal
Focus Ring Rotation             : Normal
RF Lens MF Focus Ring Sensitivity: Varies With Rotation Speed
Retract Lens On Power Off       : Enable
Audio Compression               : Enable
Aspect Ratio                    : 3:2
Cropped Image Width             : 6240
Cropped Image Height            : 4160
Cropped Image Left              : 0
Cropped Image Top               : 0
Tone Curve                      : Standard
Sharpness                       : 4
Sharpness Frequency             : n/a
Sensor Red Level                : 0
Sensor Blue Level               : 0
White Balance Red               : 0
White Balance Blue              : 0
Color Temperature               : 5200
Picture Style                   : Auto
Digital Gain                    : 0
WB Shift AB                     : 0
WB Shift GM                     : 0
Measured RGGB                   : 932 1024 1024 598
VRD Offset                      : 0
Sensor Width                    : 6384
Sensor Height                   : 4224
Sensor Left Border              : 132
Sensor Top Border               : 56
Sensor Right Border             : 6371
Sensor Bottom Border            : 4215
Black Mask Left Border          : 0
Black Mask Top Border           : 0
Black Mask Right Border         : 0
Black Mask Bottom Border        : 0
Color Data Version              : 18 (EOS RP)
WB RGGB Levels As Shot          : 1589 1024 1024 2110
Color Temp As Shot              : 3637
WB RGGB Levels Auto             : 1589 1024 1024 2110
Color Temp Auto                 : 3637
WB RGGB Levels Measured         : 1589 1024 1024 2110
Color Temp Measured             : 3637
WB RGGB Levels Daylight         : 2081 1024 1024 1675
Color Temp Daylight             : 5200
WB RGGB Levels Shade            : 2422 1024 1024 1434
Color Temp Shade                : 7000
WB RGGB Levels Cloudy           : 2255 1024 1024 1547
Color Temp Cloudy               : 6000
WB RGGB Levels Tungsten         : 1452 1024 1024 2444
Color Temp Tungsten             : 3200
WB RGGB Levels Fluorescent      : 1725 1024 1024 2300
Color Temp Fluorescent          : 3659
WB RGGB Levels Kelvin           : 2081 1024 1024 1675
Color Temp Kelvin               : 5212
WB RGGB Levels Flash            : 2280 1024 1024 1520
Color Temp Flash                : 6185
Per Channel Black Level         : 2048 2048 2048 2048
Normal White Level              : 10846
Specular White Level            : 11062
Linearity Upper Margin          : 10177
Picture Style User Def          : Auto; Auto; Auto
Picture Style PC                : None; None; None
Custom Picture Style File Name  :
AF Micro Adj Mode               : Disable
AF Micro Adj Value              : 0
Vignetting Corr Version         : 64
Peripheral Lighting Setting     : On
Chromatic Aberration Setting    : On
Distortion Correction Setting   : Off
Peripheral Illumination Corr    : Off
Auto Lighting Optimizer         : Standard
Highlight Tone Priority         : Off
Long Exposure Noise Reduction   : Off
High ISO Noise Reduction        : Standard
Ambience Selection              : Standard
Multi Exposure                  : Off
Multi Exposure Control          : Additive
Multi Exposure Shots            : 0
HDR                             : Off
HDR Effect                      : Natural
User Comment                    :
Sub Sec Time                    : 12
Sub Sec Time Original           : 12
Sub Sec Time Digitized          : 12
Flashpix Version                : 0100
Color Space                     : sRGB
Exif Image Width                : 6240
Exif Image Height               : 4160
Interoperability Index          : R98 - DCF basic file (sRGB)
Interoperability Version        : 0100
Focal Plane X Resolution        : 4409.893993
Focal Plane Y Resolution        : 4411.45281
Focal Plane Resolution Unit     : inches
Custom Rendered                 : Normal
Exposure Mode                   : Auto
Scene Capture Type              : Standard
Owner Name                      : Jonathan Doane
Serial Number                   : 282027001842
Lens Info                       : 50mm f/0
Lens Model                      : RF50mm F1.8 STM
Lens Serial Number              : 9601019617
GPS Version ID                  : 2.3.0.0
Compression                     : JPEG (old-style)
Thumbnail Offset                : 16736
Thumbnail Length                : 15644
Rating                          : 0
MPF Version                     : 0100
Number Of Images                : 2
MP Image Flags                  : Dependent child image
MP Image Format                 : JPEG
MP Image Type                   : Large Thumbnail (full HD equivalent)
MP Image Length                 : 419048
MP Image Start                  : 8368640
Dependent Image 1 Entry Number  : 0
Dependent Image 2 Entry Number  : 0
Image Width                     : 6240
Image Height                    : 4160
Encoding Process                : Baseline DCT, Huffman coding
Bits Per Sample                 : 8
Color Components                : 3
Y Cb Cr Sub Sampling            : YCbCr4:2:2 (2 1)
Flash Exposure Compensation     : 0
Drive Mode                      : Single-frame Shooting
Flash Type                      : Built-In Flash
Lens                            : 50.0 mm
Red Eye Reduction               : Off
Shooting Mode                   : Scene Intelligent Auto
Shutter Curtain Sync            : 1st-curtain sync
WB RGGB Levels                  : 1589 1024 1024 2110
Aperture                        : 2.8
Blue Balance                    : 2.060547
Image Size                      : 6240x4160
Lens ID                         : Canon RF 50mm F1.8 STM
Megapixels                      : 26.0
Red Balance                     : 1.551758
Scale Factor To 35 mm Equivalent: 1.0
Shutter Speed                   : 1/100
Create Date                     : 2021:12:23 20:55:16.12-05:00
Date/Time Original              : 2021:12:23 20:55:16.12-05:00
Modify Date                     : 2021:12:23 20:55:16.12-05:00
Thumbnail Image                 : (Binary data 15644 bytes, use -b option to extract)
Preview Image                   : (Binary data 419048 bytes, use -b option to extract)
Lens                            : 50.0 mm (35 mm equivalent: 50.1 mm)
Circle Of Confusion             : 0.030 mm
Depth Of Field                  : 12.25 m (8.73 - 20.97 m)
Field Of View                   : 39.5 deg
Focal Length                    : 50.0 mm (35 mm equivalent: 50.1 mm)
Hyperfocal Distance             : 29.77 m
Light Value                     : 3.0
```


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 24, 2021)

The parameters that folks can apply would be sufficient:

ISO, f number, Shutter speed, and focal distance. 

Camera and lens for completion.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 26, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> The parameters that folks can apply would be sufficient:
> 
> ISO, f number, Shutter speed, and focal distance.
> 
> Camera and lens for completion.


I just got an external automatic flash for the EOS RP. Wouldn't parameters for an external flash be included on that? There are a lot of parameters in there beyond ISO, aperture, shutter, and focal length that can be controlled. That's kind of why I was asking the question, because capturing just those 4 is plenty easy.

Canon EOS RP, Canon 50mm 1.8ƒ Pancake Lens @ ƒ2.8, ISO 1600, 1/60s.


----------



## Sleepless (Dec 30, 2021)

Snowman




St. Marks




C8




Waiting for Sunrise




Foggy Sunrise


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 4, 2022)

Disapointingly few photo ops on my recent 2-day holiday.... Got this today.






I do have a cocaine courier chaffinch.... Might post it if I get 1 bitcoin in likes.

Poop it.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 9, 2022)

A soap bubble 




Oil on water


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 9, 2022)

grunt_408 said:


> A soap bubble View attachment 231743
> 
> 
> Oil on water
> ...


damn nice, remind me of samsung wallpaper


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 9, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> damn nice, remind me of samsung wallpaper


Thank you


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 17, 2022)

Normally I would not use such a small aperture on the MP E but this scene called for it since I only had one go at it with no manual rail on hand.
Ultraviolet induced visible fluorescence
Small Huntsman spider , 2X Magnification.
Canon 5D Mark IV
Canon MP E65mm @2x  Plus UV cut filter
1/160 F14 ISO 5000
2 Modified Yongnuo Yn 560 iii with Hoya U-340 and Schott S8612



Spider gave me the slip after getting this image


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 17, 2022)

grunt_408 said:


> Normally I would not use such a small aperture on the MP E but this scene called for it since I only had one go at it with no manual rail on hand.
> Ultraviolet induced visible fluorescence
> Small Huntsman spider , 2X Magnification.
> Canon 5D Mark IV
> ...


That's a beautiful picture.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 18, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> That's a beautiful picture.


Thank you , I appreciated your input.


----------



## basco (Jan 19, 2022)

shot with old compact sony dsc-wx1:









a killer and his prey



and the killer on the run




and one moar
sorry second is not very sharp but i never seen a squirrel do this stunt.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 20, 2022)

basco said:


> shot with old compact sony dsc-wx1:
> 
> View attachment 233083
> 
> ...


Love the killer on the run shot and the flying bee. Those shots are very hard to get sharp.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 23, 2022)

If anyone is interested here is a little photoshop action i put together. It is especially good at sharpening macro shots , amazing on hair and eyes etc. Just run the action on a flattened layer and brush it in on the mask where needed. Adjust opacity as sometimes it can be a little strong.






						High Pass.atn
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 23, 2022)

Industar 50mm with macro tube


----------



## AsRock (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 25, 2022)

In the Savannah scrublands of the new world it's not unusual to see the proud, fire-breathing auto-hawk sit atop the branches and survey the corpse of a freshly killed 4x4.





So too, in the narrows and shallows of the 23rd century lagoons that were once the proud residences of the humble human, an avenging death Heron hides among the debris of it's nest (comprised of defeated boats and trader vessels) as it awaits it's next prey.





And in the near dark future, the moon is a tiny blip in the sky.





First pic is 10 min walk from my house in the east end of Glasgow. Some old (Victorian era) industrial ground long since claimed by nature. A dirtbike track is the reason there is a 4x4 in the picture. Abandoned (probably stolen), it only took a few days for it to be set on fire, such is the rapid decay of the poor urban car. This is also where a deer photo I posted some way back was taken.

Second pic is Bowling Harbour to the west of Glasgow. Once home to Victorian and pre-war industry, it;'s now nothing more than a grave for some old boats.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 25, 2022)

That was awesome to include a story with the pictures @the54thvoid


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 26, 2022)

A droplet of water dropped into another coloured droplet sitting on a sheet of acrylic ,frozen with flash at 1/64 power... Not as good as @the54thvoid stories though


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 27, 2022)

Went out storm chasing


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 1, 2022)

I used to do metal concert photography, but the current world situation put that to rest. I worked then with a friend of mine doing pin-up style stuff (which I obviously can't post here) but again the world situation killed that off, so now I just take pictures of my action figures.

Woo.

I am rather fond of shooting in Infrared. This was taken with a Canon 10D, converted to be a dedicated IR camera, along with a standard 50mm f/1.8.
No post work done, what you see is what you get (for the record, I never do post work on my images, they are all straight from the camera)




IR is wonderful on human skin, smooths out blemishes etc. Only thing it can't hide (they will even show up through makeup) are tattoos.


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 10, 2022)

21 images handheld... Sondra SP from Australialalalala


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 10, 2022)

And today on the farm I took down a murder hornet nest.








Sorry for the good content but s**t photos on my phone.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Feb 11, 2022)

You can keep it... I think the European wasps are bad enough


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 12, 2022)

grunt_408 said:


> View attachment 236280


I'd love to have the skill and equipment to take photos like this! the wildlife around our farm is exceptional from giant king cobras to tiny little golden spiders and everything in between.

My profile photo is a praying mantis threesome but the one dude has already lost his head


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 12, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I'd love to have the skill and equipment to take photos like this! the wildlife around our farm is exceptional from giant king cobras to tiny little golden spiders and everything in between.
> 
> My profile photo is a praying mantis threesome but the one dude has already lost his head


It has always been a dream of mine to photograph a king cobra.. maybe one day. If you want to learn you will. Its not so much about the equipment you use more than technique and lighting so it does not have to be expensive to start with.. Love the mantis shot.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 12, 2022)

grunt_408 said:


> It has always been a dream of mine to photograph a king cobra.. maybe one day. If you want to learn you will. Its not so much about the equipment you use more than technique and lighting so it does not have to be expensive to start with.. Love the mantis shot.


They would be reasonably easy to photo if you can find them. I rarely come across them but when I do they don't give a rat's ass about me, they know they're the boss and just take their time and go where they want. Monocle cobras on the other hand are arseholes and actively try to get you.

I've had some great photos Of wildlife but I've only taken them by luck and could be alot better with the right knowledge.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 12, 2022)

For native, unscripted wildlife, you need to research behaviour of your 'target' in a particular location. You may spend several days, or weeks, going back and forth to get the right moment, the right light etc. Of note, I've never had the time (or weather) to do that. Then you need patience to wait. As @grunt_408 says (and despite his humility, he's definitely a pro, at least in my regards), the kit is secondary. Any basic camera will capture a good image. The problem is when the conditions demand a rapid focussing lens, or perhaps a wider aperture etc. But no amount of kit will create a great image. That's all down to the photographer.

If I could quit my job and live off my side projects, I'd probably be a better (more patient and prepared) photographer.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 12, 2022)

When I mean better kit I really do mean it I'm not talking DSLR or anything, I have a old Fujifilm bridge camera which was really good but there's a issue with the focus on it now and I haven't had the time to look at it and my phone has a sensor issue where when there's too much light I get some weird interference. I literally mean I need a bog standard camera that works is all. 
Taking good photos is something else entirely and my partner tells me regularly I have no style.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 12, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> When I mean better kit I really do mean it I'm not talking DSLR or anything, I have a old Fujifilm bridge camera which was really good but there's a issue with the focus on it now and I haven't had the time to look at it and my phone has a sensor issue where when there's too much light I get some weird interference. I literally mean I need a bog standard camera that works is all.
> Taking good photos is something else entirely and my partner tells me regularly I have no style.



Well. Composition is a thing you should learn and read up, also the idea is about the thing your eye catches first, not the whole picture, the rules are suggestions and not carved in stone. There are plenty of material about that depending on the object you shoot and with what lens, then looking at the pics you would get the idea, how it is made, based on the settings you see. Then light is the second you must learn. This topic is all about sharing tech how you did it make happen, not only spamming pictures, so asking for help a norm.

Picking up gear is a serious investment. My suggestion would picking up used a6000 or a6300 and arm it with some of the new Asian AF 3rd party lenses like Viltrox or SAMYANG as a starter, other platforms are closed sourced thus don't have such cheap but really decent glass offerings. Refrain from getting variable lens as a starter. A fixed length glass will get you into thinking getting the shoot right more and understand the rules, getting a fast nifty fifty is the most classic start for everyone, for Sony APSC crop it would around 35mm then.


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 12, 2022)

Snakes are great fun to work with, I get more bloopers working with snakes than I do working with anything else, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 12, 2022)

NoiseBox said:


> Snakes are great fun to work with, I get more bloopers working with snakes than I do working with anything else, for obvious reasons.



I am more concerned about your flash setup CRI rating and placement.

Also could you share your settings and gear on pictures? Even your EXIF is blank, there is no learning from just seeing some random picture. That's instagram for.


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 12, 2022)

@ThaiTaffy  A crop DSLR and nifty 50 lens was my starting point and it taught me a lot about  how to compose my images and not rely on zoom then when I wanted to learn macro I learned that I could use the 50mm lens with an adapter ring that screws on the filter thread and allows you to mount it in reverse, this coupled with extension tubes is how I got a lot of my images for the first few years and cost is very minimal. It is difficult to use a reversed setup (No auto focus or aperture control)  but if your heart is in it you can learn anything. I guess this is why I can use the MP E65mm at higher mag as I learned on the bare basics and the mpe is basically a reversed 65mm on varible extension tubes. But you might not want to do macro sorry you have my 2 cents worth anyway..  @Ferrum Master I am sorry my last few images have not been posted with exif in the description. I forgot about that. EDIT Anyone here print at home? I have just picked up an Epson P800 and omg what an experience after learning how to set up and proof images it is so satisfying to print. The largest I have done so far is A4 but ordering some A2 fine art paper very soon.


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 12, 2022)

Ferrum Master said:


> I am more concerned about your flash setup CRI rating and placement.
> 
> Also could you share your settings and gear on pictures? Even your EXIF is blank, there is no learning from just seeing some random picture. That's instagram for.


Sorry about that, these were done in the studio, with a standard 3 way lighting set up for portrait shots using LED hot lights (I tried flash initially but it bothered the snake, so I switched to continuous lighting)
Nikon D7000, 50mm f/1.8@ f/11 1/50sec shutter speed, ISO 100 with a custom white balance

(EDIT) I can't show you the bloopers (there are many) because they are NSFW, but if you've ever worked with animals, you know how much fun they can be to pose and/or give commands to.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 12, 2022)

grunt_408 said:


> @ThaiTaffy  A crop DSLR and nifty 50 lens was my starting point and it taught me a lot about  how to compose my images and not rely on zoom then when I wanted to learn macro I learned that I could use the 50mm lens with an adapter ring that screws on the filter thread and allows you to mount it in reverse, this coupled with extension tubes is how I got a lot of my images for the first few years and cost is very minimal. It is difficult to use a reversed setup (No manual focus or aperture control)  but if your heart is in it you can learn anything. I guess this is why I can use the MP E65mm at higher mag as I learned on the bare basics and the mpe is basically a reversed 65mm on varible extension tubes. But you might not want to do macro sorry you have my 2 cents worth anyway..  @Ferrum Master I am sorry my last few images have not been posted with exif in the description. I forgot about that. EDIT Anyone here print at home? I have just picked up an Epson P800 and omg what an experience after learning how to set up and proof images it is so satisfying to print. The largest I have done so far is A4 but ordering some A2 fine art paper very soon.



I already know your setup mate, I just nitpick because of possible newcomers. As we see users as ThaiTaffy needs some knowhow, just looking at pics you cant get one. 

I had an experience with photo printers only once. I was asked to get an Epson run on Linux. I somehow succeeded. But I have some letter format test shots, that are like 5 years old. They do loose contrast ie are UV sensitive I guess. Keep that in mind.


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 12, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> They would be reasonably easy to photo if you can find them. I rarely come across them but when I do they don't give a rat's ass about me, they know they're the boss and just take their time and go where they want. Monocle cobras on the other hand are arseholes and actively try to get you.
> 
> I've had some great photos Of wildlife but I've only taken them by luck and could be alot better with the right knowledge.
> View attachment 236300
> ...


All of these shots are a good start. One issue I see is you maybe need to look up the rule of thirds. You have placed your hero (Subject) right in the centre of frame and that is not very pleasing. If you look up Rule of thirds and keep those lines in your mind (A lot of cameras have a grid you can turn on) and place your subject on a third line or in a third area..



ThaiTaffy said:


> When I mean better kit I really do mean it I'm not talking DSLR or anything, I have a old Fujifilm bridge camera which was really good but there's a issue with the focus on it now and I haven't had the time to look at it and my phone has a sensor issue where when there's too much light I get some weird interference. I literally mean I need a bog standard camera that works is all.
> Taking good photos is something else entirely and my partner tells me regularly I have no style.


Ask your partner if they are really into you I mean if you have no style haha


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 12, 2022)

NoiseBox said:


> Nikon D7000, 50mm f/1.8@ f/11 1/50sec shutter speed, ISO 100 with a custom white balance



1/50? I just tried to see what kind of light you had there on the snakey with those settings. Sheesh, it was bright as those lamps shaving pigs off, no wonder her armpit hair glows xD. Overloaded LEDs color shift like crazy, crazy peaks in the histogram... good ol tungsten lamps to the rescue. But that's a rare need really. Scared snakes rarely on some ones daily menu.


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 12, 2022)

Oh great I have a friend that wants me to photograph his pet snake. Hope it doesn't get scared of my flash and try and eat me


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 12, 2022)

grunt_408 said:


> Oh great I have a friend that wants me to photograph his pet snake. Hope it doesn't get scared of my flash and try and eat me



Better hope it doesn't have teeth. You and your macro shots xD

I would only try with an 500mm with 2x tele.... like a moonshot lol


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 12, 2022)

Ferrum Master said:


> Better hope it doesn't have teeth. You and your macro shots xD
> 
> I would only try with an 500mm with 2x tele.... like a moonshot lol


Hahaha I was thinking the 180mm for sure!! I do not want to be to close to a danger noodle


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 12, 2022)

Here, the noodle up there and my SEL70350G stretched at max xD.

Safe distance for snake photos.


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 12, 2022)

Ferrum Master said:


> Here, the noodle up there and my SEL70350G stretched at max xD.
> 
> Safe distance for snake photos.
> 
> View attachment 236327


Nice shot , I secretly admire sony stuff but will never switch from canon.


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 12, 2022)

Ferrum Master said:


> 1/50?


Bear in mind those lights were ~10 feet away from the snake, that being an albino Burmese who had a slightly uncertain disposition (the snake was rented) so we didn't need to antagonize the snake by crowding it.




Same set up, same settings, just using an IR-converted Canon 10d (done by LifePixel)


grunt_408 said:


> Oh great I have a friend that wants me to photograph his pet snake. Hope it doesn't get scared of my flash and try and eat me


What kind of snake? I have lots of experience working with reptiles, I can make some suggestions.



Ferrum Master said:


> Better hope it doesn't have teeth


Depending on the snake (Green Tree Pythons and Emerald Tree Boas have some seriously nasty teeth, the kind that leave permanent and deep scars) they have multiple rows of shark-like teeth, and are very look at slashing and leaving you to bleed out (their saliva is an anti-coagulant) but the vast majority of snakes in the constrictor family are reasonably docile, Retics and albino variants being the exception.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 12, 2022)

You can rent a snake? That's some heavy fetish stuff.


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 12, 2022)

Ferrum Master said:


> You can rent a snake? That's some heavy fetish stuff.


Yup, you can rent all manner of animals (at least around where I am) which can lend itself to all manner of fetish work, or simply lots of wasted film (yes, I still shoot on film, medium and large format if the need arises and the subject or animal is working well together) or time


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 12, 2022)

NoiseBox said:


> Bear in mind those lights were ~10 feet away from the snake, that being an albino Burmese who had a slightly uncertain disposition (the snake was rented) so we didn't need to antagonize the snake by crowding it.
> View attachment 236331
> 
> Same set up, same settings, just using an IR-converted Canon 10d (done by LifePixel)
> ...


I do believe it is a carpet python and has its good mood days and its bad mood days.


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 12, 2022)

grunt_408 said:


> I do believe it is a carpet python and has its good mood days and its bad mood days.


Oh boy, carpet pythons are problematic...
Let his owner handle him, and you tell the owner how you want the python to be moved around, and be prepared for a lot of wasted shots.
I'd use hot lights, or a lot of indirect lighting, bright flashes can trigger snakes to strike.

How big is it, do you know?


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 12, 2022)

NoiseBox said:


> Oh boy, carpet pythons are problematic...
> Let his owner handle him, and you tell the owner how you want the python to be moved around, and be prepared for a lot of wasted shots.
> I'd use hot lights, or a lot of indirect lighting, bright flashes can trigger snakes to strike.
> 
> How big is it, do you know?


He has had it for a lot of years,  I was planning on just plonking it down on the white backdrop and shooting it with flash haha. It is breeding season atm so it isnt going to happen for a while yet


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 12, 2022)

grunt_408 said:


> He has had it for a lot of years,  I was planning on just plonking it down on the white backdrop and shooting it with flash haha. It is breeding season atm so it isnt going to happen for a while yet


All good, wait until breeding season is done and if there isn't going to be a lot of handling, then perhaps feed the CP well beforehand, a full belly lends itself well to lethargy.
Also, find a full length heating pad, put it under the backdrop and lay the snake on top (after it's gotten nice and toasty) the snake will stay put.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 12, 2022)

What's next? Crocodiles? Gators? 

Medium and Large Format is expensive AF. The entry ticket way too expensive unless I decide to use some Soviet _Hasselblyatski _with ARAX mods.

After I got this combo my film needs are tamed. Loaded with Ektrachrome or Ilford BW I am set.


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 12, 2022)

Ferrum Master said:


> Soviet _Hasselblyatski_


Built like a tank, and about as refined....
Still want one tho.



This is my view camera.
It makes lovely mistakes (and expensive!) when you are not paying attention to what you are doing.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 13, 2022)

NoiseBox said:


> Built like a tank, and about as refined....
> Still want one tho.
> This is my view camera.
> It makes lovely mistakes (and expensive!) when you are not paying attention to what you are doing.



Kodak Ektachrome costs around 30€ for a 36 roll... there are rumors that the price will go up... so each derp cost you 1€. That somehow teaches to not to act recklessly.

Imagine an expensive show off using your mighty 4 FPS burst... nobody but you and your rat understands how expensive it is. Didn't I say 4€ per second? , maybe I should pick up the a9, they I could do ~5€ per second, that would be an useless upgrade in every other way as I would loose hypersonic AF focus support. Only the latter Ti version and retrofitted a9 supported the latter Sony AF protocol, that obviously was Minolta's(yes they had already the Ti moniker Jensen took for Geforce 3, although it was real titatium used on the camera) but those are rare. The a7 had it from the start, albeit nobody knows that it also works with Sigma HSM. It is not documented anywhere as the glass is years newer than the camera body and almost no one even thought of using it on a 35mm film body, I tried and it works. The Ektachrome grain is equivalent around 20mpx, so you have to have a really good glass on those slides.

Well that behemoth is a studio cam. You can't really walk around with it, if it gets exposed to harsh environment it would be a tragedy. The Kiev-88 has many faults tho, as any other Soviet product, you have to fix it even if was new. 

Well it seems this forum lacks whacky Pentax cuckoos . But their Pentax 645N seems to be a more reasonable investment then. Still way too much for what it really is.


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 13, 2022)

Ferrum Master said:


> Well it seems this forum lacks whacky Pentax cuckoos


Everyone that I know of that started in the film days, started with a Pentax K1000. My 1st dSLR was a Pentax before I made the switch to Nikon. I am considering getting a Pentax, just because.


Ferrum Master said:


> Ektachrome


Some years ago I went to an estate sale and picked up a box of 35mm film in unknown condition. When I say "box"..there were 400+ rolls of film that had been stored, poorly, in a damp and un-climate-controlled basement. I quickly became a fan of shooting with expired film for the radical uncertainty of what you would get. Among the many rolls in the box were 3 Kodachromes....wish I could have been able to get those developed.

The following two shots were taken with my Nikon F5 with a 50mm lens, the settings are long gone to memory, but neither are adjusted, they are as shot. The "beauty" of working with unknown condition film. (two different rolls, IIRC, the 2nd shot was from an Indian-branded Fujicolour ISO 400 roll)


----------



## AusWolf (Feb 13, 2022)

I never thought I'd join the club, but here I am, with a Samsung GX10 that a colleague of mine sold to me for 20 quid. I never wanted a DSLR, but for that price, I couldn't say no.  

I am a complete noob in photography, but now that I own a camera, I might as well start learning. For now, I need some lenses (the camera came with none), and maybe a tripod.

Questions:
What lenses would be good for general photography?
What lenses would be good for space / sky photography?
What specifications should I look out for when buying lenses, and what do they mean?
What is the best place to order DSLR parts in the UK?
Is there a youtube channel or other resource dedicated to educating beginners like myself?


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 13, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Samsung GX10


Welcome, I had one, nice camera, uses Pentax "K" mount lenses, of which there are millions around.
You'll want a 50mm f/1.8 lens, aka the "nifty fifty" because it's very versatile. 


AusWolf said:


> What lenses would be good for space / sky photography?


That area of shooting can be very tricky (and expensive) to do right, involving software, motorized tracking, shot stacking and a host of many other tricks. There is (and this is my opinion only) a neat 500mm f/8 "reflex" lens, that is excellent at shooting moon shots, but it's pretty naff otherwise.


AusWolf said:


> What specifications should I look out for when buying lenses, and what do they mean?


In the example of the 50mm f/1.8 I posted above, the 50mm denotes focal length of the lens, 50mm, though on the body you have, which is a "crop" sensor, meaning it's about 75% size compared to a 35mm film image, the 50mm translates to 75mm because the sensor is smaller. No matter, 75mm is still fine for portrait work, candid shots, etc.
The 1.8 is the Aperture, how much light is let in to the lens, based on how the internal blades work. It's considered a "fast" lens, because of the small aperture number and you can use that 1.8 to shoot in lower light and isolate the subject from the background. (I'm trying not to get too complex here for you, so I"m speaking in crude generalities, in case someone wishes to complain I"m not being accurate here)
The smaller the F number (the aperture) the more expensive the lens, so a variable focal length lens of say 70-200mm f/2.8 is waaaaay more expensive than something like a 70-200mm f/4-5.6, because constant aperture lenses are hard to make, so if you are on a budget, bear this in mind. Personally, the f/4-5.6 is acceptable, depending on what you are going to use it for.

Any of the K mount lenses, K, KAF (K-AutoFocus) will work, with the class "K" mount lenses being manual focus only, so bear that in mind.
A brief intro on how to understand lens nomenclature and what to look for:


			https://www.bhphotovideo.com/explora/photography/buying-guide/a-primer-on-prime-lenses
		



AusWolf said:


> Is there a youtube channel


There are millions, I like this guy: 








Feel free to continue to post questions, this is how you learn, happy shooting


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 13, 2022)

Well expired film is kinda fun for negatives, not so much for slides. With slides you can get same ill color shift effects with missed exposure and not taking into account the limited dynamic range that nobody really does as each film has their own limits. But I tend to do my own scans, I am fed up with Noritsu over sharpening and missing white balance and it overblown highlights. The charm of slides, you can look at the positives with your bare eyes and compare with the scans and then tell wtf is this you paid for... and the damn dust as bonus xD.

I have 3D printed an adapter. Basically a tube where I have put a metal 67 to 77 ring adapter and at the end a bracket holding the film. So basically I screw that thing on my camera lens. There are no possible shifts, light bleeds, I can have it in any position and the process is fast. From the back I can use any good CRI light source, although I can even use natural sunlight, that tops everything you can match the real light you had in your shot. Using my Laowa 100mm f/2.8 2X Ultra Macro APO, it obliterates any official scanners, then just do your preferred post processing, usually just cropping out the holes, I leave them in shot, to put the marker for white balance. Nikon has also some products, but those are rather wonky and unfished ideas, I took it further to make a tailored adapter for specific macro lens.

You need all the apparel then. Pentax cap, shirt (I shoot Pentax), geeky glasses, and walking around with at least 2 of them around your neck. And some yellow Kodak bomber jacket. Sheesh what a strapping lad it would be.

Yeah that's a purple green Fuji, you can tell it from afar. I refrain it using on white Caucasian people and architecture shots, it was not designed for those, skin tones look awkward. Kodak was, especially Portra, but I don't like that film either, it is indeed boring for the price then I shoot same dirt cheap Kodak Gold. Just start playing it with over or underexposure. Like I use Ilford Delta 3200@1600 ISO... though some old guys say that the film is native ISO1000 from the start, I tend to agree with that.



AusWolf said:


> Questions:
> What lenses would be good for general photography?
> What lenses would be good for space / sky photography?
> What specifications should I look out for when buying lenses, and what do they mean?
> ...



1. 50mm F1.4-F2.8 is your start, just as most did.
2. Low coma level. If you get to that point, you first need to get your basics right. There are plenty of them, but you get fed up of it fast by just using the 500 rule. Investing into a active skywatcher mount then is the next step... and then just get a telescope.
3. There are a lot of them, but seldom any are good. One of the rare people I look on youtube is Christopher Frost, a humble British lad, no bullshit reviews. Look few reviews, you will start to grasp the main keypoints and stats for each glass. Unlike other youtubers, he doesn't turn the channel into a circus and make some video thumbnails where he looks like a stupid idiot with down syndrome.
4. Fleabay should be still your option or some local camera store, but those are often overly expensive. Now with Brexit you can't order anything from EU, as Germans had some good deals, but the Tax will spoilt it now.
5. I would not use youtube as a source for basic learning, often those who does those videos are only for clickbaits and doesn't understand much either themselves. Look for written materials.


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 13, 2022)

Ferrum Master said:


> You need all the apparel then.


Heh, as it stands, I have too many camera systems.
My Nikon D3x is my main studio camera, with all the associated lenses.
For my toy action figure work, I use an Olympus OM-D E-M5 mark I micro 4/3rd camera (it's a terrible camera for anything other than static controlled lighting work)
I have an ancient Canon.....something Digital Rebel XT I think for a knockaround camera
So adding a Pentax body, as much as I'd like to have for nostalgia value, isn't really needed.

Never-mind my Yashica TLRs (or that monster vied camera) that mostly gather dust because getting film developed around here is a right royal pain.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 13, 2022)

NoiseBox said:


> Heh, as it stands, I have too many camera systems.
> My Nikon D3x is my main studio camera, with all the associated lenses.
> For my toy action figure work, I use an Olympus OM-D E-M5 mark I micro 4/3rd camera (it's a terrible camera for anything other than static controlled lighting work)
> I have an ancient Canon.....something Digital Rebel XT I think for a knockaround camera
> ...



I don't envy you... you should sell your unused gear for someone that would use it. It seems you have a platform switch to Z mount in few years... my condolences to your wallet.


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 13, 2022)

Ferrum Master said:


> It seems you have a platform switch to Z mount in few years


Probably unnecessary. for the work I do, where I can control the lighting, the D3x is more than sufficient, and should it fail, I can move up to a D4, then D5, then D6. I have a long time with shutter cameras still 


Ferrum Master said:


> my condolences to your wallet.


Hahahaha, it's all good, not like I"m spending my money on anything else (my house is paid off, and I don't *really* need to go back to driving old Maseratis again, I put one mechanics's kid through college, no need to send another)


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 13, 2022)

I could pretend I was in Africa but this was at Twycross Zoo.

400mm 1/500sec ISO100 f5.6


 

Weather has been awful and the sky has been grey up North all thru 2022. Zoo pics on a funeral 'trip' are all I've got.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 13, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> I could pretend I was in Africa but this was at Twycross Zoo.
> 
> 400mm 1/500sec ISO100 f5.6
> View attachment 236449
> ...


It really has been gloomy. We had a nice day yesterday, a whole whopping ~50°F (~10°C). I was driving along and spotted some birds enjoying the open water on the mostly frozen Merrimack river. I wish my telephoto zoom could get to ƒ5.6, but I'm not going to complain too loudly for a lens under 1k USD. Plus, with enough light, anything is possible. I would have tried to have gotten closer, but I didn't feel like getting poked by bushes then falling into the half frozen river.

400mm, 1/800s, ISO 200, ƒ8


----------



## AusWolf (Feb 14, 2022)

NoiseBox said:


> Welcome, I had one, nice camera, uses Pentax "K" mount lenses, of which there are millions around.
> You'll want a 50mm f/1.8 lens, aka the "nifty fifty" because it's very versatile.
> 
> That area of shooting can be very tricky (and expensive) to do right, involving software, motorized tracking, shot stacking and a host of many other tricks. There is (and this is my opinion only) a neat 500mm f/8 "reflex" lens, that is excellent at shooting moon shots, but it's pretty naff otherwise.
> ...





Ferrum Master said:


> 1. 50mm F1.4-F2.8 is your start, just as most did.
> 2. Low coma level. If you get to that point, you first need to get your basics right. There are plenty of them, but you get fed up of it fast by just using the 500 rule. Investing into a active skywatcher mount then is the next step... and then just get a telescope.
> 3. There are a lot of them, but seldom any are good. One of the rare people I look on youtube is Christopher Frost, a humble British lad, no bullshit reviews. Look few reviews, you will start to grasp the main keypoints and stats for each glass. Unlike other youtubers, he doesn't turn the channel into a circus and make some video thumbnails where he looks like a stupid idiot with down syndrome.
> 4. Fleabay should be still your option or some local camera store, but those are often overly expensive. Now with Brexit you can't order anything from EU, as Germans had some good deals, but the Tax will spoilt it now.
> 5. I would not use youtube as a source for basic learning, often those who does those videos are only for clickbaits and doesn't understand much either themselves. Look for written materials.


Thank you both for the help. It is really appreciated! 

I started browsing Ebay for lenses, and it's true: there really is a million of them out there, and to my biggest surprise, they're not even expensive. I quickly bought this and this. Hopefully, these will set me up for a good start, but I'll keep browsing. 

Also, I've just realised that the camera doesn't work with the 64 GB SDXC card that I bought for it. Apparently, SD*HC* is the highest standard it accepts.  They're pretty rare nowadays, but I managed to order a 32 GB one for £4. It's due to arrive with the lenses sometime this week.


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 14, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Thank you both for the help. It is really appreciated!
> 
> I started browsing Ebay for lenses, and it's true: there really is a million of them out there, and to my biggest surprise, they're not even expensive. I quickly bought this and this. Hopefully, these will set me up for a good start, but I'll keep browsing.
> 
> Also, I've just realised that the camera doesn't work with the 64 GB SDXC card that I bought for it. Apparently, SD*HC* is the highest standard it accepts.  They're pretty rare nowadays, but I managed to order a 32 GB one for £4. It's due to arrive with the lenses sometime this week.


You are most welcome 

If your eyes can handle working with Manual Focus lenses, there are some real gems out there for dirt cheap.
Don't get too caught up in glass (slang term for lenses) buying, your skills need time to improve to get the most out of what you have already. While I have the full range from 10mm to 500mm (10-17, 10-24, 24-70, 50, 70-200, 300, 500) I get the most use out of my 90mm macro lens, and my 50mm standard lens.


----------



## AusWolf (Feb 14, 2022)

NoiseBox said:


> You are most welcome
> 
> If your eyes can handle working with Manual Focus lenses, there are some real gems out there for dirt cheap.
> Don't get too caught up in glass (slang term for lenses) buying, your skills need time to improve to get the most out of what you have already. While I have the full range from 10mm to 500mm (10-17, 10-24, 24-70, 50, 70-200, 300, 500) I get the most use out of my 90mm macro lens, and my 50mm standard lens.


I think I'll settle with these two for now. Hopefully, they'll be good for figuring out how things work and where to go next. 

One more thing: the camera can shoot RAW pictures. Do you think it's worth doing so and converting them to JPEG on the computer, or is the camera's built-in compression good enough?


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 14, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I think I'll settle with these two for now. Hopefully, they'll be good for figuring out how things work and where to go next.
> 
> One more thing: the camera can shoot RAW pictures. Do you think it's worth doing so and converting them to JPEG on the computer, or is the camera's built-in compression good enough?



You can shoot both. The SD card will (should) save one of each. It's up to you if you think you want to tinker with the RAW file.

It's good to remember that each camera manufacturer uses in-built algorithms to render the jpeg. Using post-processing is an extension of that but unless your aim is 'fantasy' effects, it's more authentic to keep pics as close to natural as possible. But that still might mean you sharpen it or maybe alter the saturation if you feel the camera didn't see what your eye did (which is a thing).


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 14, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I think I'll settle with these two for now. Hopefully, they'll be good for figuring out how things work and where to go next.
> 
> One more thing: the camera can shoot RAW pictures. Do you think it's worth doing so and converting them to JPEG on the computer, or is the camera's built-in compression good enough?


Your Samsung is actually rebranded Pentax K10D. Use JPEG "Best" setting if you want to get JPEGs only and RAW (with .DNG file type) + JPEG if you want to give editing a try (it's a camera from 2006 after all so processing might be better in modern software).
On the lens side remember that you have 1.5 crop factor since you have an APS-C sensor.


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 14, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> the camera can shoot RAW pictures. Do you think it's worth doing so and converting them to JPEG on the computer, or is the camera's built-in compression good enough?


I always shoot in RAW as it gives me more colour channel (red, blue, green colour channels are stored as separate values) flexibility should I need to adjust things in "post" (lightoom, photoshop, etc)
I strive to always get the shot right in the camera, so I never need to do any modification, BUT, I have worked with old digital cameras that don't always capture the proper colours (as @the54thvoid mentioned) so working in RAW gives me the ability to correct that. There is less flexibility in jpeg for such issues.

As you start your journey on learning, go with jpg as you learn the camera, once you have mastered the basics, then you can be concerned with post work and RAW.


----------



## AusWolf (Feb 14, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Your Samsung is actually rebranded Pentax K10D. Use JPEG "Best" setting if you want to get JPEGs only and RAW (with .DNG file type) + JPEG if you want to give editing a try (it's a camera from 2006 after all so processing might be better in modern software).





NoiseBox said:


> I always shoot in RAW as it gives me more colour channel (red, blue, green colour channels are stored as separate values) flexibility should I need to adjust things in "post" (lightoom, photoshop, etc)
> I strive to always get the shot right in the camera, so I never need to do any modification, BUT, I have worked with old digital cameras that don't always capture the proper colours (as @the54thvoid mentioned) so working in RAW gives me the ability to correct that. There is less flexibility in jpeg for such issues.
> 
> As you start your journey on learning, go with jpg as you learn the camera, once you have mastered the basics, then you can be concerned with post work and RAW.


Thanks again.  I guess I'll go with RAW+ for now, as it allegedly saves a JPEG copy as well (I'll need to test that).



Chomiq said:


> On the lens side remember that you have 1.5 crop factor since you have an APS-C sensor.


I had to look up what that means, but at least I learned something (again).  With two totally different lenses (a 35-80 f5.6 and an 80-200 f4) arriving soon, I'll be up for some testing.


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 14, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I had to look up what that means, but at least I learned something (again).


Yes, this is where a 50mm lens a is 50mm on a "full frame" sensor (typically only seen on professional or "pro-sumer" bodies) but 75mm (50mm x 1.5 crap factor) on lower lines, the bonus here is you will have a longer reach for subject, which can be a plus, depending on what you wish to shoot.

Suggestion for you (and this is only a suggestion, feel free to completely ignore this)

Photography is all about capturing light, so start with static objects, such as fruit, under different types, and directions, of light. Indoor light, outdoor morning, noon and afternoon light (and note the colours each light bring) artificial light and so forth.

See how each light changes the look of the subject (a green apple will look entirely different under noon lighting outdoors, than sunset light)
This "homework" will help you see the effects of lighting on your subject matter and help you to determine which lighting is most favourable for your subject. It will also show you the effects of lighting on shutter speed, and how you will have to change that, or the ISO, to get a proper exposure of your subject.


----------



## AusWolf (Feb 14, 2022)

NoiseBox said:


> Yes, this is where a 50mm lens a is 50mm on a "full frame" sensor (typically only seen on professional or "pro-sumer" bodies) but 75mm (50mm x 1.5 crap factor) on lower lines, the bonus here is you will have a longer reach for subject, which can be a plus, depending on what you wish to shoot.
> 
> Suggestion for you (and this is only a suggestion, feel free to completely ignore this)
> 
> ...


I'll definitely do that.  Talking about stuff and seeing things with my own eyes are entirely different, you're right about that.


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 14, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Talking about stuff and seeing things with my own eyes are entirely different, you're right about that.


Last suggestion, and I'll leave you to your studies (sorry, I tend to prattle on about photography for far too long)
with a 50mm lens, you cannot typically hold the cameras steady (that's hand hold, not on a tripod) for longer than the inverse of the focal length for shutter speed, and still get a sharp pic.

In other words, 1/50sec for the shutter (inverse of the 50mm lens) any slower than that, 1/40, 1/20, 1/2 for example, you will introduce blur from your body's natural motions or simply breathing/heartbeat.

This is a challenge on a 200mm lens (1/200sec) even worse for a 500mm lens (1/500sec)
So long lenses, and low light pretty much demand a tripod. You are not there yet (tripods can be cumbersome to carry about) but something to be aware of if your images seem blurry, check your shutter speed, if need be, crank up the ISO (butof course, be aware of the introduction of noise, as discussed in that video I linked)
You can easily test this out yourself in the course of your static shots of fruit.

Cheers!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 14, 2022)

You have some amazing suggestions @NoiseBox    

Even people with experience can learn from your advice and suggestions.


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 14, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> You have some amazing suggestions @NoiseBox
> 
> Even people with experience can learn from your advice and suggestions.


Thank you, you are too kind. Simply imparting some of the knowledge I learned the hard way (in the film days, when mistakes cost real money) to help folks get up and running, without an info overload dump.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 14, 2022)

NoiseBox said:


> Last suggestion, and I'll leave you to your studies (sorry, I tend to prattle on about photography for far too long)
> with a 50mm lens, you cannot typically hold the cameras steady (that's hand hold, not on a tripod) for longer than the inverse of the focal length for shutter speed, and still get a sharp pic.
> 
> In other words, 1/50sec for the shutter (inverse of the 50mm lens) any slower than that, 1/40, 1/20, 1/2 for example, you will introduce blur from your body's natural motions or simply breathing/heartbeat.
> ...


I will say that having an in-lens stabilizer definitely helps. I definitely miss it on my 50mm pancake lens, but sometimes it's really nice to have a really wide aperture like ƒ1.8. However, I feel like my 100-400mm really needs it since the brightest I can get at 400mm is ƒ8.


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 15, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> in-lens stabilizer


Oh most assuredly, image stabilization (either in-body or in-lens) is one of the biggest (IMO) advancements in modern photography.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Feb 15, 2022)

Image stabilization is amazing, as I've shot 105mm @1/2s shots and still be sharp and in focus, whilst there's no way I could do anything close to that without it.


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 16, 2022)

Speaking of old cameras....




This was taken, in December, with my new (to me, that is) Nikon D1x, a dSLR released in 1999. Making it (probably) the oldest dSLR still in use in this club.
Shot with my Tamron 90mm Macro @ f/11, 1/3sec shutter speed, a tripod (naturally) and IIRC AWB. I normally shoot with a custom white balance via Kelvin degrees, but (again) IIRC the D1x doesn't offer that option.

Lighting provided by Ulanzi RGB cubes


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 17, 2022)

Is it me or does anyone else think the fact black scorpions glow under UV light is cool.


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 17, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> black scorpions glow under UV light is cool.


Makes them super easy to find at the local rave


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 17, 2022)

Haven't heard to much about free parties in Thailand though if there was I'd be more worried about stepping on a cobra! Sadly those don't glow under UV either.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 18, 2022)

NoiseBox said:


> 70-200mm f/2.8 is waaaaay more expensive


The Canon RF mount lens with those specs is definitely on my wishlist. The ƒ4 variant is something like $1,000 USD cheaper. Even still that's something like $1,800 for the ƒ4 and $2,800 for the ƒ2.8, neither of which is by any means cheap. With that said though, I watched reviews of both and they seem to be outstanding lenses when paired with the R5. I do sort of wish that my 24-105mm was an ƒ4 and not a ƒ4-7.1 though.

On a side note, the one thing I do really like about the EOS RP is that it's really compact and light. It's definitely something I appreciate about it.


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 18, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> The Canon RF mount lens with those specs is definitely on my wishlist. The ƒ4 variant is something like $1,000 USD cheaper. Even still that's something like $1,800 for the ƒ4 and $2,800 for the ƒ2.8, neither of which is by any means cheap. With that said though, I watched reviews of both and they seem to be outstanding lenses when paired with the R5. I do sort of wish that my 24-105mm was an ƒ4 and not a ƒ4-7.1 though.
> 
> On a side note, the one thing I do really like about the EOS RP is that it's really compact and light. It's definitely something I appreciate about it.


I had the Canon EF 70-200 f/4. I didn't miss the extra speed the 2.8 brought for my purposes, and I was fortunate to have picked it up used, but in mint condition.
I have been experimenting with a mirrorless u4/3rd camera, not a fan of the small and light. I'm too used to working with tanks like the Nikon D3x or Canon EOS 1D Mark II N.


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 20, 2022)

We had a nice day, and so I took out my cheap chinese axiexpress pocket watches to photograph.
Canon EOS-1D Mark II N (on a tripod)
f/5.6
1/100sec shutter speed 
100mm Tamron Macro lens
ISO 100
White Balance set to sunny.

For the Soviet Molnija pocket watch the settings were as follows:
same camera same lens
f/8 0.6sec shutter (on a tripod naturally)

The Illinois watch is something of a mystery, I cannot find a date on it,though I know it was my father's father's watch
same camera same lens
f/8 0.25sec shutter speed (again, on a tripod)
ISO 100
Natural light from a window
AWB


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 21, 2022)

This is Bob , Bob doesn't care what you think. Be like Bob

Canon 5D Mark IV , Canon 85mm f1.2 , 1/160 F10 ISO 500


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 21, 2022)

@grunt_408 
I see your ugly dog, and I raise you my ugly dog.




Your move


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 27, 2022)

I wasn't quite prepared for this kind of shot, but I was driving around and stumbled upon this guy feeding the seagulls to calm music at the beach. It's not as sharp as it could have been, but it was definitely neat to see. I also used it as an opportunity to work on my dedusting skills in GIMP.

400mm, ƒ14, 1/800s, ISO 100


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 4, 2022)

Photo shoot with a 9 time champion obedience dog. His name is Doc and he is 11 years old.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 4, 2022)

NoiseBox said:


> We had a nice day, and so I took out my cheap chinese axiexpress pocket watches to photograph.
> Canon EOS-1D Mark II N (on a tripod)
> f/5.6
> 1/100sec shutter speed
> ...



May I have your permission to use the amber colored watch picture on the far left as my Steam/Techpowerup profile picture? If not it is ok. I just really like it and it would go well with my theme in my signature... lol


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 5, 2022)

grunt_408 said:


> 9 time champion obedience dog.



That frigging guy just looks intelligent!!! And, a hell of dog!


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 6, 2022)

One hour north of Glasgow.

Otters (unfortunately not wild - in a wee wildlife park). Picture taken with effort to miss links of fence. The joy of focus blurring.
And FWIW, these wee guys (Asian Otters) were playing and prancing. They were happy little critters. This is a 'love in'.




Spotted a bird of prey and after a car chase, my wife spotted it in a tree.






And sunset over Loch Earn. Had to wait about 20 mins until the sun was in line with the ruined jetty. So freakin' cold. Also managed to frame the ducks.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 6, 2022)

Unfortunately while at work and all I had to take the photo was my Oppo A72 cell phone ,,,, Marine Parade in Napier NZ just befor the sun came up over the horizon


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 7, 2022)

Not exactly an obedience champion


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 7, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Not exactly an obedience champion


I was just visiting Washington DC and the Tomb Guard at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier was probably the exact opposite of that description. The ritual they follow is insanely strict with 21 being the basis for everything. 21 seconds and 21 steps. Unfortunately I missed the changing of the guard.

270mm, ƒ8, 1/320s, ISO 400 with my handy Canon EOS RP and RF100-400mm ƒ5.6-8 IS USM.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 7, 2022)

too much fog on the road next to the reservoir.

(phone pic)


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 10, 2022)

194 images.... stacked 5:1 macro


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 13, 2022)

Mole Cricket 71 images stacked 2:1 macro


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 13, 2022)

Went for a walk with wife. Pollok Park in Glasgow. Overcast and dreary.

35mm, 1/25 sec, f13, ISO 640

(Post-processed to get some sky - mask and reduced exposure)


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 14, 2022)

Mole Cricket Claw , 5D Mark IV , MP E65mm , 57 images. 1/160 , f7.1 ISO 100 . THK industrial rail , Mjkzz IR controller. Homemade tunnel diffuser. 3.5 X magnification , Helicon , PS


----------



## Jetster (Mar 19, 2022)

I have been wanting a smaller camera since i got my Nikon D7200. I just don't take it anywhere. A mirrorless? Too much $. Anyway, fate has it that my cat helped my decision.
He knocked my D7200 off the table. Broke the top LCD but not much else. I can still use it, but I can't get past the damage. I always like my D3100 before I sold it. So, I picked up a Nikon D3400.
I like the size and all my lenses fit.

This is just outside my apt
35mm f/1.8, 1/100, ISO 25600 handheld no flash










f/5.3, 1/250, ISO 1000  240mm


----------



## Sleepless (Mar 20, 2022)

The 3400 is over half a pound lighter too, it makes the 7200 look huge. haha

Here are some from a recent trip to Colorado. Pics lead to flickr with exif info, album has 20 additional photos.








						Breck
					

Explore this photo album by Matt on Flickr!




					www.flickr.com
				







Breckenridge 




Brown Creeper 




Denver


----------



## suraswami (Mar 22, 2022)

In Love




Too Shy




I am Hungry!!


----------



## Jetster (Mar 22, 2022)

f/5.6, 1/125, 1100, 92mm


----------



## suraswami (Mar 23, 2022)

Jetster said:


> f/5.6, 1/125, 1100, 92mm
> View attachment 240888


Which flower did you keep the focus on?

I always find myself in this type of tricky situation, which one to keep the focus on?  I prefer center point focus, in this scenario if keep in the center between the 2 birds, chances of them going out of focus.  These birds don't stay still either


----------



## Jetster (Mar 23, 2022)

I don't remember which one. I typically use a single point than hold the focus and center the frame. I was walking down the street, so it was on auto

Obviously, this is not mine, I just thought it was funny


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 23, 2022)

Sleepless said:


> Denver


Digging this one the most.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 27, 2022)

Angry


----------



## suraswami (Mar 28, 2022)

Baby Kangaroo, after pestering mommy for a drink and now feeling happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With broken knees, I tried my best to get down to level my camera to his view, not the best shot, trying to dodge the crowd and make sure they don't trip or step on my feet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Look at me...I am so Beautiful!!


----------



## Sleepless (Mar 29, 2022)

A little backyard birding action from about 25ft away while shooting in silent mode to not spook them. I might have to try and recreate the second shot using a faster shutter speed. I was only shooting 1/500 to keep the iso low. I liked that you could see their extra eyelid in the second shot.



Blue Jay


----------



## suraswami (Mar 29, 2022)

This bird absolutely didn't give any chance to react and I have to twist the lens all the way to 200mm, take the shot, the next shot he went into his little cave... and won't come out


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 10, 2022)

I was in East Boston earlier this morning and I went for a walk around a park near the Airport stop on the blue line. Not a ton to look at, but there were a crap ton of Robins. I have to say, Canon does a pretty decent job at noise reduction.

400mm, ƒ9, 1/400s, ISO 6400


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 17, 2022)

new car


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 17, 2022)

suraswami said:


> Which flower did you keep the focus on?
> 
> I always find myself in this type of tricky situation, which one to keep the focus on?  I prefer center point focus, in this scenario if keep in the center between the 2 birds, chances of them going out of focus.  These birds don't stay still either



You do both of them and then stitch them in LR. There are compromises that sometimes need to be taken. But considering macro photography relies on stitching to achieve usable DoF, it is a norm.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 17, 2022)

i can't recall the setting, it just ISO 800 with industar 50mm with macro tube


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 19, 2022)

Wee trip to Oban this weekend. Tonnes of pics, mostly guff.

Went for meal with wife (kept camera with me) and thought this might look nice. Opportune shot of the flower on the table with LED's behind.



EOS R 1/10s f1.8 35mm ISO500

Another Scottish thing - we have these littered all over the highlands and lowlands. 500+ years ago they were all the rage. 
"Hey, Donald, let's build a castle somewhere miserable, cold and bleak!"
"Alright Angus. How about here, on this tiny wee windswept island that appears to have an aversion to trees and shelter?"
"Is it sunny?'
"Never."
"Perfect. And Donald?"
"Yes?"
"When you build the spiral staircase to the top, make sure the steps are too small for normal feet, always wet, and able to break bones on impact."




EOS R6 1/1000s f8 560mm ISO1000


Very hard to get these guys in focus when they're whooshing past trees. And very far away. I cropped this from 20+MP to 2.66MB of data.



EOS R6 1/1000s f8 560mm ISO1250


It isn't common knowledge but Oystercatchers commonly travel in pairs and share their bright orange beaks. Here you can see that the left hand side bird has given it's beak to the other bird which I managed to capture in the act of putting it back on it's face.  (Clearly, that's not true but that's how I keep seeing it when I look at the picture.)



EOS R6 1/1000s f8 348mm ISO1000


The EOS R6 is a new addition (replacing my 7D MKII). I'm used to having 640mm effective reach with the 100-400 mkii on the APS-C body of the 7D. On the EOS R6 it's 400mm (full frame). I traded some lenses in and popped on the 1.4tc mkiii and that's why my reach is 560mm at f8 (which still has good AF across the whole display on the EOS R6).


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 24, 2022)

Been a bit down lately not posting much anywhere but last night I did this. 
Canon 5D Mark IV , Canon EF 85mm f1.2 , 8 seconds , ISO 100 , F10. Popped flash in a softbox with transmitter at the end of the exposure or close to the end anyway as effing canon lock you out of rear curtain synch for off camera flash and also you need a canon branded flash anyway and I use Yongnuo's. Hope you enjoy. The model is so much fun to work with and easy going we will be working together in the future.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 24, 2022)

I love long exposure fire photos @grunt_408 so I look forward to seeing more


----------



## Jetster (Apr 24, 2022)

She did a good job standing still


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 25, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Wee trip to Oban this weekend. Tonnes of pics, mostly guff.
> 
> Went for meal with wife (kept camera with me) and thought this might look nice. Opportune shot of the flower on the table with LED's behind.
> View attachment 244103
> EOS R 1/10s f1.8 35mm ISO500




this pic is just *chef's kiss*


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 25, 2022)

Jetster said:


> She did a good job standing still


Actually, the flash was popped near the end of the exposure given Grunt's comment, so any movement likely wasn't captured because there wasn't enough light before the flash popped.


grunt_408 said:


> Popped flash in a softbox with transmitter at the end of the exposure or close to the end anyway as effing canon lock you out of rear curtain synch for off camera flash and also you need a canon branded flash anyway and I use Yongnuo's.


I haven't tried to be that creative with my flash yet. Any other oddities when not using a Canon branded flash? I have a Godox.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 25, 2022)

Jetster said:


> She did a good job standing still


and keeping the eyes wide open


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 26, 2022)

On 28th it will be exactly one year since our dog, Snoop, passed away. I had local photo shop make a 40x30 cm print of the photo I took of him back in 2017.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 27, 2022)

I was too close for what suddenly happened between two geese.

This is the definition of bad framing ruining a picture. 




1/1000s, f/5.6, 400mm, ISO 500

Zoom was 'tightened' so didnt have the convenience to pull to 300 or 200mm. Also, not in my defence, I wasn't quick enough to react. It's why I'm also shit at PUBG.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 27, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> I was too close for what suddenly happened between two geese.
> 
> This is the definition of bad framing ruining a picture.
> 
> ...


It will be good for making memes:


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 27, 2022)

We just made an NFT. We can split it 50/50.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 28, 2022)

Couple of days back I bought myself the cute Pentax Q camera - 'World's smallest Inter changeable lens mirrorless camera', at least what I have read online lol.  Sample from this camera.





For such a small camera, this is built like a Macro-Tank!!  Aluminum alloy body and very good handling.  Picture taken with 02 lens, need to hunt for 01 prime lens.


----------



## mouks (Apr 30, 2022)

Cool thread with awesome shots! I'm lucky enough to live in a beautiful place and I enjoy taking pics around when I see something interesting. I'm only using full manual Minolta lenses from decades ago that I bought for a bargain considering their build and optical qualities. I was using a Sony Nex5 for a few years and recently bought a second hand Sony A9. I'd like to get a good AF zoom like the 100-400GM but it would cost more than all my lenses combined, I'm keeping an eye on the used market though. Here are some of my favorite shots, unfortunately I don't remember the setting I used and I'm not even sure about the lens in some cases. They are either unedited or edited without proper software/screen/skills and all were taken within a few hundred meters around my house




Sony Nex5 + Minolta MC Rokkor 35mm  f/1.8




Sony Nex5 + Minolta MC Rokkor 85mm  f/2 ( probably )




Sony Nex5 + Minolta MD Tele Rokkor 200mm  f/2.8




Sony Nex5 + Minolta MC Rokkor 58mm  f/1.2 ( probably )




Sony Nex5 + Minolta MD Zoom 35-70mm f/3.5 macro




Sony Nex5 + Minolta MD Tele Rokkor 200mm  f/2.8 + 2x teleconverter




Sony Nex5 + Minolta MD Zoom 35-70mm f/3.5 macro




Sony Nex5 + Minolta MC Rokkor 85mm  f/2




Sony Nex5 + Minolta MD Zoom 35-70mm f/3.5 macro




Sony Nex5 + Minolta MC Rokkor 35mm  f/1.8




Sony Nex5 + Minolta MC Rokkor 35mm  f/1.8




Sony Nex5 + Minolta MC Rokkor 35mm  f/1.8




Sony Nex5 + Minolta MC Rokkor 35mm  f/1.8



Sony Nex5 + Minolta MD Zoom 35-70mm f/3.5 macro




Sony A9 + Tamron SP 300mm f/2.8




SonyA9 + Minolta MC Rokkor 35mm  f/1.8




SonyA9 + Minolta MC Rokkor 35mm  f/1.8




SonyA9 + Minolta MC Rokkor 35mm  f/1.8




Sony Nex5 + Tamron SP 300mm f/2.8




Sony A9 + Tamron SP 300mm f/2.8 + 200s 2x teleconverter




SonyA9 + Minolta MC Rokkor 35mm  f/1.8




Sony A9 + Tamron SP 300mm f/2.8 + 200s 2x teleconverter


----------



## grunt_408 (May 1, 2022)

Jetster said:


> She did a good job standing still


The flash popped near the end of the exposure is why she is sharp in the frame. She was moving a fair bit while spinning the fire poi. 



Aquinus said:


> Actually, the flash was popped near the end of the exposure given Grunt's comment, so any movement likely wasn't captured because there wasn't enough light before the flash popped.
> 
> I haven't tried to be that creative with my flash yet. Any other oddities when not using a Canon branded flash? I have a Godox.


Thanks , The only oddity I come across is no rear curtain synch for non canon flash which is a pain for extreme macro stacking when trying to reduce vibrations from mirror slap and of course shots like that. But I have been told by others that the method I used works best anyway.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 4, 2022)

1. Milky Way!





2. Milky Way




3. Our cars. Since i bought he new car me and my photographer buddy have access to better locations for taking night sky shots. This was taken by hi, processed by me.

which version 1/2 do u think is better?


----------



## Chomiq (May 4, 2022)

de.das.dude said:


> which version 1/2 do u think is better?


2, less color noise (?).


----------



## de.das.dude (May 4, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> 2, less color noise (?).


thanks. was arguing with my friend haha.


----------



## Aquinus (May 4, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> 2, less color noise (?).


I'm actually pretty surprised at how much noise there is on the third picture for only being ISO 1600. What camera was this taken with @de.das.dude? It looks like an APS-C camera given the metadata on the images.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 4, 2022)

I took a picture (nothing special) of a country view. My wife looked at it and stopped. She was confused and when she said what she saw, I realised how cool it looked. Explanation below the pic.



 

A field with two sheep and a tree with mist beyond. Above that rises the hill. But if you view the mist as the horizon of the lower picture, you can see two photos in one.


----------



## stinger608 (May 5, 2022)

That's bad ass @the54thvoid


----------



## de.das.dude (May 5, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> I'm actually pretty surprised at how much noise there is on the third picture for only being ISO 1600. What camera was this taken with @de.das.dude? It looks like an APS-C camera given the metadata on the images.



hey!!
3rd picture has a funny story. It was taken on a nikon d5600 with tokina 11-16 f2.8, but my friend gave me the jpg file. jpg had too much white noise. So i imported that and tuned the jpg itself lmao.

this is what i got as jpg






his nef files arent supported on my older lightroom version  hence the jumping through hoops.

BTW, i bought a used tokina 11-16 f2.8 DX yesterday for decent value: 229 USD.
It has some slight fungal action inside.. but its not affecting the image quality. Lens is otherwise barely used and looks brand new.

Any ideas on how easy it will be to clean it? (note: i am a mechanical engineer and have access to lots of tools, acetone / IPA  etc.) Can i use normal windex/glass cleaners?


----------



## grunt_408 (May 7, 2022)

Just playing with my gear


----------



## the54thvoid (May 7, 2022)

Bah.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 7, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> That's bad ass @the54thvoid


Hi,
Indeed to bad it wasn't on 16x9 

Think he left one bah off bah, bah


----------



## the54thvoid (May 8, 2022)

Went a walk with wife to Cambusbarron in Stirling. The woods we walked among were host to the wee folk that supported Robert the Bruce's attempt to defeat the English at Bannockburn in 1306. I was literally walking in the woods where history was made. Following the defeat of Edward II, the declaration of Arbroath was signed in 1320 which recognised Scotland as a single nation. It stayed that way for 400 years, until the Darien dream bankrupted Scotland, after which, the Act of Union was signed which brought Scotland and England together to form the precursor of the UK. To think, 800 years ago, where I did tread, men and women toiled to make something of a country beyond all mortal dreams.

Anyway. Some pics of Cambusbarron.


----------



## grunt_408 (May 9, 2022)

4:1 Macro 15 image stack handheld.


----------



## grunt_408 (May 10, 2022)

Played with a Mini Bull Today , Tried to not get light it her eyes as Bull Terriers are supposed to have as dark as possible eyes


----------



## suraswami (May 13, 2022)

Q + 02 lens - my new travel companion


----------



## grunt_408 (May 14, 2022)

Studio shoot with a good boy. A3 print came out amazing (phone pic does not do it justice) on Ilford fine art gold fibre pearl on the Epson P800 but for some reason after printing it has curled up. Printing is new to me and have not experienced it on different ilford a2 paper and not sure if it is because of the paper itself or maybe the ink load in the icc profile for the paper.. But it should not be an issue once framed. Owner is going to be over the moon.


----------



## grunt_408 (May 17, 2022)

This happened. Very happy that my work will be seen by many people









						Gorgeous Macro Photos Perfectly Capture Colorful Splashing Liquid
					

Mastering the art of liquid drop photography.




					petapixel.com


----------



## tabascosauz (May 17, 2022)

grunt_408 said:


> This happened. Very happy that my work will be seen by many people
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 the one and only!

Timing couldn't be better - I picked up a lens to see if I can start getting into some macro. Gonna have to take plenty of advice from the experts


----------



## grunt_408 (May 17, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> the one and only!
> 
> Timing couldn't be better - I picked up a lens to see if I can start getting into some macro. Gonna have to take plenty of advice from the experts


If you have a flash I highly recommend a diffuser. Something like the one here  https://www.facebook.com/MK-Diffuser-1074156426083242/ And maybe later add in a Raynox DCR 250


----------



## tabascosauz (May 17, 2022)

grunt_408 said:


> If you have a flash I highly recommend a diffuser. Something like the one here  https://www.facebook.com/MK-Diffuser-1074156426083242/ And maybe later add in a Raynox DCR 250



I got an old 105mm 2.8D - Nikon | Imaging Products | Product Archive - AF Micro-Nikkor 105mm f/2.8D

Was just poking around indoors to see what this one likes and doesn't like. Needs more light than I expected.............I've always just been using a softboxed Godox SL60 indoors, my puny brain can't quite wrap itself around how to use flash (and expensive!) so I was debating picking up one of those square LED lights for when I head outside - VL49 light

All of a sudden, my tripod don't feel so stable anymore  been lazily hanging a bottle on it for weight, till I noticed the entire picture swaying in the viewfinder


----------



## grunt_408 (May 18, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I got an old 105mm 2.8D - Nikon | Imaging Products | Product Archive - AF Micro-Nikkor 105mm f/2.8D
> 
> Was just poking around indoors to see what this one likes and doesn't like. Needs more light than I expected.............I've always just been using a softboxed Godox SL60 indoors, my puny brain can't quite wrap itself around how to use flash (and expensive!) so I was debating picking up one of those square LED lights for when I head outside - VL49 light
> 
> All of a sudden, my tripod don't feel so stable anymore  been lazily hanging a bottle on it for weight, till I noticed the entire picture swaying in the viewfinder


That little light looks the good. Flash does not have to be complicated though you can pick up TTL Yongnuo flash cheap (maybe second hand) and that is as easy as putting in TTL mode with the difuser on and going for it the flash will do the work


----------



## tabascosauz (May 18, 2022)

Got a very long way to go..................I was warned by a photography expert friend that I would need patience when working outside with this lens..............they are painfully correct

flower is maybe 20mm diameter? Big ones are all late bloomers so the tiny ones are all I can work with yet in the yard


----------



## grunt_408 (May 18, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Got a very long way to go..................I was warned by a photography expert friend that I would need patience when working outside with this lens..............they are painfully correct
> 
> flower is maybe 20mm diameter? Big ones are all late bloomers so the tiny ones are all I can work with yet in the yard
> 
> View attachment 247839


Nice image


----------



## Chomiq (May 18, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Got a very long way to go..................I was warned by a photography expert friend that I would need patience when working outside with this lens..............they are painfully correct
> 
> flower is maybe 20mm diameter? Big ones are all late bloomers so the tiny ones are all I can work with yet in the yard
> 
> View attachment 247839


Wouldn't stopping down a little help with capturing details around the center of the flower? Here they are going in and out of focus due to the depth of field.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 18, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Wouldn't stopping down a little help with capturing details around the center of the flower? Here they are going in and out of focus due to the depth of field.



Hence "got a very long way to go"  

Unfortunately this tiny one was way back in the corner in the shade, impossible to set a tripod so it was handheld and f/4.5. bit of wind too

I tried some tiny apertures (down to f/32) yesterday in a very controlled environment, and I gave up


----------



## the54thvoid (May 18, 2022)

Can't really do narrow aperture landscape unless light is fantastic. You need high shutter speeds to freeze movement, so aperture makes the light worse. End up with crazy iso and grain, unless the sensor is superb.


----------



## Chomiq (May 18, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Can't really do narrow aperture landscape unless light is fantastic. You need high shutter speeds to freeze movement, so aperture makes the light worse. End up with crazy iso and grain, unless the sensor is superb.


So focus stacking it is then?


----------



## tabascosauz (May 18, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> So focus stacking it is then?



Just read something on it, imma have to check that out. I was using the manual focus knob at the time so I should have a stack that I can use that doesn't vary too much from wind/movement.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 20, 2022)

Not the kind of light I was hoping for, but practice is practice


----------



## Chomiq (May 20, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Not the kind of light I was hoping for, but practice is practice
> 
> View attachment 248116


Keep up, you're not hoarding gear as long as you're actually using it!


----------



## the54thvoid (May 20, 2022)

Focus stacking is @grunt_408's speciality. For uncontrolled subjects, you require very little movement, otherwise the moving parts will blur, unless controlled in post


----------



## grunt_408 (May 22, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Focus stacking is @grunt_408's speciality. For uncontrolled subjects, you require very little movement, otherwise the moving parts will blur, unless controlled in post


Thank you , the majority of the stacks I do are with flash. The spiders I photograph move very quickly and often only sit still for a second or so. For Handheld stacking I use burst mode and move my focal point by moving the camera while in continuous burst until buffer runs out or subject moves.  Photoshop does a great job of small stacks handheld allowing for movement that just cannot be avoided while handholding.


----------



## Aquinus (May 23, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Not the kind of light I was hoping for, but practice is practice
> 
> View attachment 248116


I know what you mean, but using my 100-400mm not-so-fast lens makes it pretty hard. I would have loved the 100mm RF macro lens for this.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 23, 2022)

I set a goal to get one usable bee pic a day, but it's slow going. Gave up on trying to use AF-D in lower light (the flower colors I have just suck in bright daylight), and completely resorted to manual focus. It's very draining chasing them around for 40 minutes, still, not bad for a 27 year old lens

I guess bumbles take weekends off too cause they weren't too happy to see me today

Still got a couple of days until I get my 80-200 2.8D ED (N). We'll see if it can help me out a bit or is totally unsuited


----------



## Aquinus (May 23, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Still got a couple of days until I get my 80-200 2.8D ED (N). We'll see if it can help me out a bit or is totally unsuited


I need to find a way to justify the 70-200 ƒ2.8 Canon RF. 2.8k USD is a hard pill to swallow though.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 23, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> I need to find a way to justify the 70-200 ƒ2.8 Canon RF. 2.8k USD is a hard pill to swallow though.



How's used prices? 

New the 2.8D (N) was $1500, and its successors are all $2000-2500. No way I'd pay that - I got one on ebay for $500, same for the $270 ancient macro. Actually out of 4 lenses only 1 I actually bought new lol, my workhorse 50 1.8G like 6 years ago for $250

I don't usually use zooms but sometimes am sorely missing one, so I thought instead of paying more for a 28-300 or something I'd just get a used 2.8 zoom and tick both boxes (zoom and small tele).


----------



## Aquinus (May 23, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I don't usually use zooms but sometimes am sorely missing one, so I thought instead of paying more for a 28-300 or something I'd just get a used 2.8 zoom and tick both boxes (zoom and small tele).


The main reason that I'll use a prime is because of the wide aperture. The 70-200mm ƒ2.8 on the Canon RF is kind of the top of the top and is probably more of a reach goal than a practical one. The ƒ4 variant is $1.1k USD less. It's smaller, weighs less, and performs similarly (sans the extra stop of aperture.) At $1.7k USD, it's a bit of an easier pill to swallow.

Edit: The kicker for me is that I'd hate to spend that much and wish I had that extra stop, particularly if I decide to ever go with a higher res camera body.



tabascosauz said:


> How's used prices?


I haven't looked. I'm not sure if I should trust used or not. It's one of those YMMV things.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 23, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> The main reason that I'll use a prime is because of the wide aperture. The 70-200mm ƒ2.8 on the Canon RF is kind of the top of the top and is probably more of a reach goal than a practical one. The ƒ4 variant is $1.1k USD less. It's smaller, weighs less, and performs similarly (sans the extra stop of aperture.) At $1.7k USD, it's a bit of an easier pill to swallow.
> 
> Edit: The kicker for me is that I'd hate to spend that much and wish I had that extra stop, particularly if I decide to ever go with a higher res camera body.
> 
> ...



I've bought plenty of trade-in lenses. No issues. I use MPB quite a lot. For the RF mount you can use an older EF lens (trade-ins are pretty decent on price) with the EF-RF adaptor. I use the EF100-440 Mkii on my RF camera.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 23, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> The main reason that I'll use a prime is because of the wide aperture. The 70-200mm ƒ2.8 on the Canon RF is kind of the top of the top and is probably more of a reach goal than a practical one. The ƒ4 variant is $1.1k USD less. It's smaller, weighs less, and performs similarly (sans the extra stop of aperture.) At $1.7k USD, it's a bit of an easier pill to swallow.
> 
> Edit: The kicker for me is that I'd hate to spend that much and wish I had that extra stop, particularly if I decide to ever go with a higher res camera body.
> 
> ...



Yeah same. Last zoom I used was the kit 18-200 VR2 on my dad's D7000 I used to use before I bought the 50 1.8, and before I got my own D610 so returned the D7k to him. But it's nice to have when needed.

Just have to set your expectations high to protect yourself - e.g. 99.6%+ rating with lots of transactions, high res photos, communicative seller willing to answer questions, preferably photo with flashlight test or just very clear picture of the insides, no fungus/haze/bubbles/damage, no broken functionality, etc. Once they satisfy those conditions I find most of the Japanese sellers are pretty good (they seem to have a big 2nd hand Nikon market over there). I don't go the extra mile to participate in bids, so I just do Buy Now prices which are a bit higher.

Also, the prolific sellers usually accept paypal and ebay's 30 day guarantee, so it's basically impossible to go wrong.

I'm not familiar with canon though, cool thing about nikon is that pretty much all lenses ever will work on any midrange+ body with an AF motor, lots of 2nd hand deals out there


----------



## Steevo (May 23, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Yeah same. Last zoom I used was the kit 18-200 VR2 on my dad's D7000 I used to use before I bought the 50 1.8, and before I got my own D610 so returned the D7k to him. But it's nice to have when needed.
> 
> Just have to set your expectations high to protect yourself - e.g. 99.6%+ rating with lots of transactions, high res photos, communicative seller willing to answer questions, preferably photo with flashlight test or just very clear picture of the insides, no fungus/haze/bubbles/damage, no broken functionality, etc. Once they satisfy those conditions I find most of the Japanese sellers are pretty good (they seem to have a big 2nd hand Nikon market over there). I don't go the extra mile to participate in bids, so I just do Buy Now prices which are a bit higher.
> 
> I'm not familiar with canon though, cool thing about nikon is that pretty much all lenses ever will work on any midrange+ body with an AF motor, lots of 2nd hand deals out there


This explains more of the Nikon craze to me, Canon has always been my camera of choice for most stuff I want to have great photos of, my old T1i and lenses are overdue for a deep cleaning and a body replacement due to failing pixels.

A few more years of kids to pay for then the thousands I can put back into some of my other hobbies!!


----------



## Jetster (May 27, 2022)

Poured for 10 min than the sun came out


----------



## tabascosauz (May 27, 2022)




----------



## tabascosauz (May 30, 2022)




----------



## mouks (May 31, 2022)

While looking for a red dot sight mount for an air rifle, I found some pics showing these mounted on cameras. It looks like a great idea to quickly get a moving subject in the frame with a telephoto lens! Has anyone tried this technique?


----------



## Jetster (Jun 3, 2022)

Took it with my phone, nice day for a ride


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 3, 2022)

mouks said:


> While looking for a red dot sight mount for an air rifle, I found some pics showing these mounted on cameras. It looks like a great idea to quickly get a moving subject in the frame with a telephoto lens! Has anyone tried this technique?


You know, I haven't felt the need for something like this with my mirrorless camera at 400mm ƒ8. The live view through the OLED viewfinder is actually pretty good on my Canon, even on the lowly EOS RP. The bigger issue is trying to crank the shutter speed on a narrow aperture lens, not so much finding the target.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 5, 2022)

Quick question for everyone. Do you shoot with RAW, JPEG, or both? I started with both, then I realized that I was filling the SSD on my laptop really fast. I don't always want to post process everything myself, so things like Canon's high ISO NR is nice to have, but the original is something I could use if I really wanted it. I feel like I'd need a RAID of fairly large drives if I wanted to capture both for everything though, maybe as a NAS or a TB3 RAID enclosure.

Side note, I'm still really wanting the RF 100mm ƒ2.8 Macro lens. My 100-400mm isn't really appropriate for such shots, but still not all that bad.
300mm, ƒ16, 1/400s, ISO 1600. I scaled it down for Facebook @ 2048px wide and using it here because apparently 8.5MB is too big for TPU. Erhmm. @W1zzard.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 6, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> Quick question for everyone. Do you shoot with RAW, JPEG, or both? I started with both, then I realized that I was filling the SSD on my laptop really fast. I don't always want to post process everything myself, so things like Canon's high ISO NR is nice to have, but the original is something I could use if I really wanted it. I feel like I'd need a RAID of fairly large drives if I wanted to capture both for everything though, maybe as a NAS or a TB3 RAID enclosure.
> 
> Side note, I'm still really wanting the RF 100mm ƒ2.8 Macro lens. My 100-400mm isn't really appropriate for such shots, but still not all that bad.
> 300mm, ƒ16, 1/400s, ISO 1600. I scaled it down for Facebook @ 2048px wide and using it here because apparently 8.5MB is too big for TPU. Erhmm. @W1zzard.
> View attachment 249903



I shoot raw only. The + jpeg I tried but it was redundant. On my drive is a folder full of .nef, I think I've been only cleaned it like once in years. 24MP raw, it's mostly the .psds that kill my space (some are 300MB+)

My 105 2.8D is the sharpest lens I've ever used, but the tele length is really not something I find useful for walkabout purposes. AF is also slow as a macro, Canon might be better

TPU limits is I think like 10MB and/or 4000x4000? don't quote me on that. I just save a crop .psd for web posting and resize to below 4000px before making a jpeg, always works


----------



## Jetster (Jun 6, 2022)

I just shoot .jpg. I don't need to do a bunch of processing. There are so many other things I need to work on


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 6, 2022)

A few pics from pics from Glencoe. Processed from RAW (necessarily to retain the dynamic range the eye can see).

View North from Ballachulish Hotel at sunset




Same again




Beach Cows at Cuil




The Fairy Bridge (hard to find).




Boring Forestry land


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jun 7, 2022)

That last picture reminds me of a place that was lovely to visit before the 2019-2020 bushfires that ripped through the east coast of Aus, where there were massive sugar pines that formed this living arch that you could walk through which felt magical on the right day. But alas the bushfires killed all the trees and then they were cut down to make it safe.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jun 14, 2022)

Been busy moving house. Best part about the move is now I can be a foster carer for doggos in need. This fellas name is Bruce well it is now anyway around 12 months old and very mischievous  He was due to be pts until I cam along and said hell no to that.  Here are a few shots of us playing together with the camera gear.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 16, 2022)

evidently 80-200 2.8D only cares about image quality when there are challenges to be had


----------



## mouks (Jun 21, 2022)

Nice sky this morning






Sony A9 + Minolta Rokkor 35mm f/1.8


Same camera and lens a few days ago


----------



## Jetster (Jun 22, 2022)

Summer solstice


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 22, 2022)

Moar birds!




With my Canon EOS RP 100-400mm poor man's telephoto lens.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 23, 2022)

While I was in LA I put out some food in the bird feeder and sure enough the hummingbirds came. Didn't know they were so aggressively territorial. As for mid-flight ofc I am way out of my element with the kit I have, but I was patient enough to get just one:


----------



## mouks (Jun 24, 2022)

I caught 2 fast and noisy birds from the F5 Tiger species. I didn't have enough time to take a pic when they were closer


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 24, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> While I was in LA I put out some food in the bird feeder and sure enough the hummingbirds came. Didn't know they were so aggressively territorial. As for mid-flight ofc I am way out of my element with the kit I have, but I was patient enough to get just one:
> 
> View attachment 252142


I actually got a shot of a hummingbird myself earlier in the week. Pardon some of the speckles as the shot was through a window.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 25, 2022)

Snowy egret...?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 25, 2022)

Heron. I think.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 26, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Snowy egret...?
> 
> View attachment 252359


I'm too lazy to check, but what shutter speed? Also IS, or no IS?


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 26, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> I'm too lazy to check, but what shutter speed? Also IS, or no IS?



1/1600 f/4, for action I am usually on 1/2000 and wide open so I don't know what I was doing

No VR/IS/IBIS on any of my lenses or bodies, hard mode only  I wish I could have gotten a VR but the 80-200 VR is not so great and the new 70-200 VRs are too expensive. I don't want to spend much money on F-mount as it's dying, saving my money for E-mount G Masters

might teleconvert the 80-200 for more reach, or go 300 f/4



the54thvoid said:


> Heron. I think.



That's what I thought initially. But the features seem to check all the boxes: Snowy Egret Identification, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology


----------



## mouks (Jun 26, 2022)

Dalmatian bird?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 26, 2022)

Thrush? But as @tabascosauz has demonstrated, my birding powers are lacking.


----------



## mouks (Jun 26, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Thrush? But as @tabascosauz has demonstrated, my birding powers are lacking.


I think you're right, it looks like a Mistle Thrush

https://www.vogelwarte.ch/en/birds/birds-of-switzerland/mistle-thrush


----------



## mouks (Jul 3, 2022)

Shot wide open ( 600mm f/5.6 ) with too much gain ( ISO 800 ) I didn't have enough time to adjust the settings but still my best buzzard shot so far


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 5, 2022)

Not a bird, but it flies.



I guess that this also flies too.



I also found @R-T-B by a pond the other day. He doesn't fly though.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 5, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> I also found @R-T-B by a pond the other day. He doesn't fly though.


All the fun stuff is on ground level.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 7, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> All the fun stuff is on ground level.


I know, it's where you're in your zen place.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 8, 2022)

probably the only usable one out of 1300 I took


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 9, 2022)

Question for the group. I was at my brother-in-law’s wedding and noticed the lead photographer using a Canon R5 C, with an adapted EF lens. Everything was EF lenses. Should I be considering getting an EF adapter to widen my lens options for my EOS RP? It seemed like a step backwards, but I’m rethinking that now considering the options on the EF mount.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 10, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> Question for the group. I was at my brother-in-law’s wedding and noticed the lead photographer using a Canon R5 C, with an adapted EF lens. Everything was EF lenses. Should I be considering getting an EF adapter to widen my lens options for my EOS RP? It seemed like a step backwards, but I’m rethinking that now considering the options on the EF mount.



Order might be a bit backwards there  usually get the adapter comes after the high end lenses

If you don't already have the lenses, might be worth just buying or waiting for R mount glass u want from Canon or Sigma. idk what Canon is like but pretty much every one of Nikon's new Z mount glass has knocked it out of the park, good thing since Nikon's adapter is garbage


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 10, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> Question for the group. I was at my brother-in-law’s wedding and noticed the lead photographer using a Canon R5 C, with an adapted EF lens. Everything was EF lenses. Should I be considering getting an EF adapter to widen my lens options for my EOS RP? It seemed like a step backwards, but I’m rethinking that now considering the options on the EF mount.



The ef-rf adaptor works perfectly with R bodies.  The ef lenses work exactly as they would on a DSLR. As @tabascosauz says, it's only really worth it though if you have ef glass. The cheaper RF lenses, while lacking bells and whistles, have excellent optical quality.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 10, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> The cheaper RF lenses, while lacking bells and whistles, have excellent optical quality.


I agree, it’s just that there are very few good 3rd party options and the price of RF glass is pretty expensive. Then there are things like the sigma 150-600, where there simply isn’t a comparable RF option other than the 100-500 which is almost 3k USD. An adapter plus lens would be 1k with the sigma. That’s mainly why I’m considering it. I guess I could get one of those new R7s and use my 100-400 with a crop factor. It’d cost less than new glass. 

Edit: also, used EF glass is pretty affordable.

Edit 2: My mood when I look at RF lens prices.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 13, 2022)

Hello Mr. Chipmunk


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 13, 2022)

Damn it. I pre-orderd an EOS R7 back in May (will trade in my R and an extender for some cash back) but the stock is abysmal. It'll pair well with my 100-400 mkii (plus adapter) for a 160-640mm equiv focal length. But I'm not sure if I'll get it in time for my Canada vacation on Aug 17th. 

First world problems, I know. But as long as I'm in the first world, I can complain.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 14, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Damn it. I pre-orderd an EOS R7 back in May (will trade in my R and an extender for some cash back) but the stock is abysmal. It'll pair well with my 100-400 mkii (plus adapter) for a 160-640mm equiv focal length. But I'm not sure if I'll get it in time for my Canada vacation on Aug 17th.
> 
> First world problems, I know. But as long as I'm in the first world, I can complain.


Let me know how it goes. The reviews on it looks fairly good with the exception of the rolling shutter since I guess it's an older sensor they used in it. Either way, it's a nice way to get a little more reach out for your existing glass, particularly since it costs less than new glass at only about $1k USD.


----------



## mouks (Jul 14, 2022)

Mountain freight delivery


----------



## Arcdar (Jul 15, 2022)

Still on an old Eos700D with some fixed (30&50) and one zoom (old 70-250L non stab) and not by far enough time to take pictures at the moment, but also still have a lot raw files to go through from the years before 2019  ....

here's one of my fav's, which was shot in 2016 of an art-piece I helped build (and burn). "only" 300DPI but I don't have the full file here right now, so this is the one I have on my 500px dl&re-ul here


----------



## mouks (Jul 15, 2022)

Arcdar said:


> Still on an old Eos700D with some fixed (30&50) and one zoom (old 70-250L non stab) and not by far enough time to take pictures at the moment, but also still have a lot raw files to go through from the years before 2019  ....
> 
> here's one of my fav's, which was shot in 2016 of an art-piece I helped build (and burn). "only" 300DPI but I don't have the full file here right now, so this is the one I have on my 500px dl&re-ul here View attachment 254776


Awesome shot! That would be a perfect album cover for some obscure doom metal stuff


----------



## Arcdar (Jul 15, 2022)

grunt_408 said:


> That little light looks the good. Flash does not have to be complicated though you can pick up TTL Yongnuo flash cheap (maybe second hand) and that is as easy as putting in TTL mode with the difuser on and going for it the flash will do the work


I love my Yongnuo TTL's !!! I also couldn't wrap my head around flash and settings and stuff but those work so well - even with my 700D and base knowledge of how to not over brighten an image // how to use "indirect flash" (indoors -> roof). Made my life a lot easier in evenings when family forces me to take some pictures  ...

((but you definitely have to use a diffusor - and not the one integrated into the flash. something like those "fabric boxes/hoses" they work amazingly well  )



mouks said:


> Awesome shot! That would be a perfect album cover for some obscure doom metal stuff


thanks  .... one out of 5 I'm happy about from about 150 I took on that evening from sunset when the burn of the light houses started to the end. As always, as long as a few shots are "O.K." it was worth it


----------



## Hyderz (Jul 15, 2022)

hey guys i have a got question, i have a sony a6000 for 9 years now and the camera has been great and all..
but the wear and tear is coming out now... my mode select button is very hard and stiff, sometimes i have to rotate counterclockwise in order to go clockwise again...
its still very useable ( i need to replace the 9 year old battery) so i was wondering is it worth sending to sony to fix or just let it run its course and buy a new camera?


----------



## Arcdar (Jul 15, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> hey guys i have a got question, i have a sony a6000 for 9 years now and the camera has been great and all..
> but the wear and tear is coming out now... my mode select button is very hard and stiff, sometimes i have to rotate counterclockwise in order to go clockwise again...
> its still very useable ( i need to replace the 9 year old battery) so i was wondering is it worth sending to sony to fix or just let it run its course and buy a new camera?


maybe check one of the shops around you - a lot of them offer quick repairs for "small issues like that"  ... easier and safer than finding a tutorial to do it yourself (but which is also still possible  )


----------



## Hyderz (Jul 15, 2022)

Arcdar said:


> maybe check one of the shops around you - a lot of them offer quick repairs for "small issues like that"  ... easier and safer than finding a tutorial to do it yourself (but which is also still possible  )


i can do pc parts but not camera's the sensors are very sensitive and tiny spec of dust can ruin it... i will look around


----------



## mouks (Jul 15, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> i can do pc parts but not camera's the sensors are very sensitive and tiny spec of dust can ruin it... i will look around


You can also try a smartphone repair shop, they shouldn't charge much to look at the mode dial. As you can see in this video, the top part is only held by 2 screws on the top and 2 others in the battery compartment. If the dial is hard to turn, some dust may be stuck inside.












Arcdar said:


> thanks  .... one out of 5 I'm happy about from about 150 I took on that evening from sunset when the burn of the light houses started to the end. As always, as long as a few shots are "O.K." it was worth it


My keeper rate is as worse as it can be since I bought my Sony A9 which can shoot 20 i/s and I'm not even happy with some of the pics I keep


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 17, 2022)

back to our usual programming


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 17, 2022)

Absolute drought for pics from me recently - not had the weather or scenery to get anything decent. Shot this through a narrow window aperture from my kitchen - needed tidied up in Capture One. FTR, this is the R6 at ISO 16000, using the 800m f/11.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 17, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> back to our usual programming
> 
> View attachment 255035


I raise you a monarch butterfly. ISO 4000, 1/1000s, ƒ8, 400mm. In retrospect, 1/500s and ƒ11 would have yielded better results. I don't like how the left side of the wing is out of focus, might even need to go as far as ƒ16 to fix the DoF. Either way, I'm happy with the attempt. This is also from the RAW version, not the processed JPEG.







the54thvoid said:


> Absolute drought for pics from me recently - not had the weather or scenery to get anything decent. Shot this through a narrow window aperture from my kitchen - needed tidied up in Capture One. FTR, this is the R6 at ISO 16000, using the 800m f/11.
> 
> View attachment 255062


Is that with the fixed aperture 800mm RF lens? I know a guy with the 600mm ƒ4 and he takes some amazing pictures with it, as you should when you're spending north of 10k USD on a lens.


----------



## AMF (Jul 17, 2022)

nice pictures guys!


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 17, 2022)

AMF said:


> nice pictures guys!


I'd like to think that every time I go out and try to snap some shots that I get a little better. I needed a hobby other than playing video games and photography seemed like a good one that would get me out of the house. I'm by no means... the GOAT. 

141mm, ƒ7.1, 1/1000s, ISO 640


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 17, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> I raise you a monarch butterfly. ISO 4000, 1/1000s, ƒ8, 400mm. In retrospect, 1/500s and ƒ11 would have yielded better results. I don't like how the left side of the wing is out of focus, might even need to go as far as ƒ16 to fix the DoF. Either way, I'm happy with the attempt. This is also from the RAW version, not the processed JPEG.



I envy you Canon users with actually usable 100-400 glass (referring to the white one, idk anything about the RF one).

Banff trip got me super depressed, and now I'm in a rut because I want more reach for birds but I just can't find anything that fits the bill and doesn't force me to sell my car to get one.

Our 300/4 is good but ancient and weighs like it's made of concrete, our 80-400 is a flaming turd after 200mm, and the "real" glass (400 and 800 PFs) are way out of what I can justify. IQ is already fussy enough on the 80-200, that I don't think it would survive a teleconverter. All that leaves me with is APS-C, and I'm not buying any more DSLRs.

I have not an ounce of interest in mirrorless (except maybe Sony or Fuji), but even I can't deny that Nikon is forcing us to go that way


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 17, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> I raise you a monarch butterfly. ISO 4000, 1/1000s, ƒ8, 400mm. In retrospect, 1/500s and ƒ11 would have yielded better results. I don't like how the left side of the wing is out of focus, might even need to go as far as ƒ16 to fix the DoF. Either way, I'm happy with the attempt. This is also from the RAW version, not the processed JPEG.
> 
> View attachment 255075
> 
> ...



Oh hell - the 600 f4 is way better than the 800 f11. When I moved from 7dMk2 (APS-C) to the FF R6, I lost 200mm effective focal range on my 100-400 mk2. I got the 800 specifically for long range wildlife, though not necesarily birds (the f11 is too slow).


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 17, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I envy you Canon users with actually usable 100-400 glass (referring to the white one, idk anything about the RF one).
> 
> Banff trip got me super depressed, and now I'm in a rut because I want more reach for birds but I just can't find anything that fits the bill and doesn't force me to sell my car to get one.
> 
> ...


So, the 100-400mm RF glass is really a budget lens. It's "okay" in my opinion, but pretty good for the money $600 or $650 USD-ish new. I saw a review of the 100-500mm L glass lens with the new R7 and those shots looked *really* nice given the effective reach at 500mm with a 1.6x crop. I don't tend to take pictures of people, but when I do, I like being at a distance because candid shots are somethings the best. So something like the 100-500 would be really nice if it wasn't for the $2,900 price tag. The reality though is that the 100-400 RF glass isn't all that sharp compared to a lot of other lenses. What makes it good is the reach on a budget. The Canon camera bodies are pretty good though. They do a lot really well.

I will say though that the combo of the Canon EOS RP and the 100-400mm is insanely light. It's super easy to run around with because sometimes you just want to grab it and go. If it got something like an adapted 150-600 Sigma, it'd be a lot more weight I'd be hauling around. Even the 100-500 Canon L glass is something like 3 lbs/1.3 kg whereas the 100-400 RF is 1.4 Lbs/ 0.6 kg.


the54thvoid said:


> Oh hell - the 600 f4 is way better than the 800 f11. When I moved from 7dMk2 (APS-C) to the FF R6, I lost 200mm effective focal range on my 100-400 mk2. I got the 800 specifically for long range wildlife, though not necesarily birds (the f11 is too slow).


The ƒ8 on the long end of the 100-400 is borderline too slow. It's fine on a nice day. I can't justify spending that much money on glass though. I think if I were ever to go for something north of 2k USD, It'd probably be the 100-500.

Edit: Side note, the minimum focus distance on the 100-400 @ 400mm is about 1m. I used it for the butterfly shot.

Edit 2: This probably would have been an amazing picture with a 800mm prime.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 19, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> So, the 100-400mm RF glass is really a budget lens. It's "okay" in my opinion, but pretty good for the money $600 or $650 USD-ish new. I saw a review of the 100-500mm L glass lens with the new R7 and those shots looked *really* nice given the effective reach at 500mm with a 1.6x crop. I don't tend to take pictures of people, but when I do, I like being at a distance because candid shots are somethings the best. So something like the 100-500 would be really nice if it wasn't for the $2,900 price tag. The reality though is that the 100-400 RF glass isn't all that sharp compared to a lot of other lenses. What makes it good is the reach on a budget. The Canon camera bodies are pretty good though. They do a lot really well.
> 
> I will say though that the combo of the Canon EOS RP and the 100-400mm is insanely light. It's super easy to run around with because sometimes you just want to grab it and go. If it got something like an adapted 150-600 Sigma, it'd be a lot more weight I'd be hauling around. Even the 100-500 Canon L glass is something like 3 lbs/1.3 kg whereas the 100-400 RF is 1.4 Lbs/ 0.6 kg.
> 
> Edit 2: This probably would have been an amazing picture with a 800mm prime.



Bald eagles are still elusive for me. Saw one a couple weeks ago but I'm not sure even with an 800mm there would be a spot around to stand to make it "within reach". It really chose a great spot, perched at the very apex of the tree. Just sat there for like an hour.

After a lot of deliberation I saw a "local" 300mm f/4 AF-S (4 hours' drive away, compared to all the way in Japan ) and decided to go for it. Nikon/Sigma just don't give me many options I can afford in this range. This 300 has a neat little built-in hood that extends/retracts.

Looked at the 80-400, 28-300, and all 3 70-300s. Think shooting too many bees makes me overly sensitive to zooms' poor IQ - even my own 80-200 that the entire internet thinks is "very sharp". I can definitely feel the D610 vs Df resolution difference at the long end.

At least the 300 f/4 gives me a lot more room to accommodate a TC-14E teleconverter if I need it. All the zooms seem to be kinda a bad bet, considering the mediocre IQ at 300 or 400 even without a TC. But still no VR though, VR only on the 2.8. Out of my budget both price and weight wise.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 20, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Bald eagles are still elusive for me. Saw one a couple weeks ago but I'm not sure even with an 800mm there would be a spot around to stand to make it "within reach". It really chose a great spot, perched at the very apex of the tree. Just sat there for like an hour.
> 
> After a lot of deliberation I saw a "local" 300mm f/4 AF-S (4 hours' drive away, compared to all the way in Japan ) and decided to go for it. Nikon/Sigma just don't give me many options I can afford in this range. This 300 has a neat little built-in hood that extends/retracts.
> 
> ...


They seem to really like Newfound Lake, the general location is here. This isn't the first time I've seen one on this particular tree, but when you're on a motorboat, shots can be pretty tricky. This is a case where the light nature of the EOS RP and 100-400 come into play because smaller boats move a lot. The next best thing would be an R7 body.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 22, 2022)

I need to work on my landscape shots. I'm going to London next month.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 23, 2022)

first outing with the 300 f/4

needs more practice, more arm strength, and probably a teleconverter


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 23, 2022)

I had the canon ef300 f2.8 with basic IS. It weighed a tonne. Eventually traded it in for the ef100-400mkii. The flexibility and weight are huge advantages but I do miss the faster f value. That said, I'm happier with the zoom.



Aquinus said:


> I need to work on my landscape shots. I'm going to London next month.
> View attachment 255616



IMO, the key to landscapes is knowing your contrasts, the lighting (time for best colours), and getting as much 'modern clutter' out of the way, unless of course you want people for 'street landscape'. If you want HDR, you'll need to use that setting in camera, or post process to bring out the shadows, even if just for a little detail. And composition is the pimary consideration in landscape. It's why I'm not so good at it, I'm too impatient to scout out the best 'aesthetic'.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 23, 2022)

My initial impressions were too pessimistic. It's a very nice lens, considering it's only 300mm, light was scarce, these are tiny-ass birds (chickadee(?)) and I have to crop 24MP down to just 8-12MP.

I only wish I could clear the foreground clutter.

These are my most beloved birds. Found an entire tree of them, so I had to try to repay them. Few months ago one flew down to land a few feet away for a staring contest. Stayed for a good 2 minutes. I furiously shot off like 100 frames, but sadly it was too dark for anything so they were all ruined.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 23, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> I agree, it’s just that there are very few good 3rd party options and the price of RF glass is pretty expensive. Then there are things like the sigma 150-600, where there simply isn’t a comparable RF option other than the 100-500 which is almost 3k USD. An adapter plus lens would be 1k with the sigma. That’s mainly why I’m considering it. I guess I could get one of those new R7s and use my 100-400 with a crop factor. It’d cost less than new glass.
> 
> Edit: also, used EF glass is pretty affordable.
> 
> ...


Opera 

Q met Q7, got married and got a baby


----------



## suraswami (Jul 26, 2022)

Jupiter Canyon Hike with Incredible Q7!


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 26, 2022)

Getting ready for a vacation drive across the Canadian Rockies sometime in the early fall

Dusting off my micro 4/3 mount system in preparation, and realizing I don't have any lens for wildlife. My 12-60 Lumix does pretty good with landscapes, but it can't reach very far. Bearing in mind the 2X crop factor, would 200mm be long enough, or would I need to stretch out to 300mm?

Also, if anyone could suggest alternatives in a similar price range, I would be grateful.

Since I said it took decent landscapes, here are a couple of examples:








And this is why I want a longer lens:


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 26, 2022)

a peculiar and very tiny catch


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 26, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> a peculiar and very tiny catch
> 
> View attachment 255935


That's a really nice shot. Small birds in flight are really hard to get good pictures of.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 29, 2022)

This little guy and I had a staring contest. I'm the self-proclaimed winner.
400mm, ƒ8, 1/400s, ISO 2500


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 31, 2022)

Not the best of shots, but I adjusted some settings on the camera. Most notably I disabled the in body high ISO noise reduction while keeping lens corrections on for the jpeg versions. I went for a walk, didn't see many birds, but these guys stayed around long enough for me to attempt to get a decent picture. There were a lot of branches in the way so it was hard to tell if I actually had the birds in focus or not. Out of maybe 30 or 40 pictures, this one was probably the best one. I couldn't actually get any closer to the birds because next to the walkway was a very steep bank that goes down to a river of which was also protected land for wildlife.

400mm, ƒ8, 1/1000s, ISO 1000


----------



## mouks (Jul 31, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> There were a lot of branches in the way so it was hard to tell if I actually had the birds in focus or not.



Does your camera has the "peaking" option? It is a focus assist that highlight the part of the image which is in focus on the lcd or even in the viewfinder on mirrorless bodies. I only rely on that and sometimes on magnification for non moving subjects as all my lenses are manual focus.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 31, 2022)

mouks said:


> Does your camera has the "peaking" option? It is a focus assist that highlight the part of the image which is in focus on the lcd or even in the viewfinder on mirrorless bodies. I only rely on that and sometimes on magnification for non moving subjects as all my lenses are manual focus.


I haven't really fiddled with the peaking settings to be honest. On the EOS RP, the resolution of the EVF and LCD probably isn't clear enough to show me if objects this small are in focus. Usually what I'll do is use the setting where it starts with AF, then when I move the focus ring it will then magnify, then I can actually see if the target is sharp or not for something not moving. For some weird reason it stopped worked for me (would switch to manual focus, but not magnify,) so I figured that I'd try to play around with having it set to servo instead. Also the image is cropped a bit, so a higher resolution body may have helped. To put things into perspective, the birdy on the right when cropped down to just the bird itself isn't any bigger than 500x500 pixels.





Edit: Another reality is that when you're pixel peeping, you start to notice why the RF 100-400mm ƒ5.6-8 is only $600 USD. It really is a budget lens. Dustin Abbott did a review on YouTube and his primary complaint was IQ, but for the price, it's not bad. I would expect far better performance out of the RF 100-500 ƒ4.5-7.1 L glass lens, but that's also $2,900.  He compared it to the 100-500 and it's night and day difference when it comes to sharpness, at least on the R5 body.

This is another example of it not being quite as sharp as I wanted it to be.




It's the same kind of deal when you crop the bird, you see the same kind of lack of sharpness.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 1, 2022)

I'd not judge the lens too harshly. The EOS RP isn't as good with focus as the R5 or R6. Even the R is a bit 'off' with certain subjects. The 'box' area focusing can often miss the finer details. The 'eye-tracking' focus on the R5,6,3, and 7, is far superior to the R and RP. I have the R but use it for landscapes and 'still' scenes. It's better suited for that. Though, even then, I've read the sensor is a little soft. If you're looking for pin sharp wildlife, you need to get closer to ensure the right focus area, or, (unfortunately), upgrade to one of the R's that have eye-tracking. Easier said than done, given the expense.

With my previous 7DmkII and the EF100-400 mkII, I was still missing the sharpest focus on distant animals/birds. But, if you're taking a pic like yours with the Heron as a small part of the photo, the eye itself is a tiny percent of the overall picture, so it's almost impossible to be tack sharp on an eye at that range. I mean, look at the eye compared to the rest of the scene. Is it even 1/1000th of the shot? In that sort of picture, you'd not expect to pixel peep with that scrutiny -it's more of a 'scene' than a bird pic. Taken as a whole, it looks sharp enough.

But, if you want sharp, you need to be closer. I cheated; this is through my utility window. Sparrow is only about six feet away and the shot is at 400mm. Even this could be sharper, though the fact I shot at an angle through a double-glazed window doesn't help.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 1, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> I'd not judge the lens too harshly. The EOS RP isn't as good with focus as the R5 or R6. Even the R is a bit 'off' with certain subjects. The 'box' area focusing can often miss the finer details. The 'eye-tracking' focus on the R5,6,3, and 7, is far superior to the R and RP. I have the R but use it for landscapes and 'still' scenes. It's better suited for that. Though, even then, I've read the sensor is a little soft. If you're looking for pin sharp wildlife, you need to get closer to ensure the right focus area, or, (unfortunately), upgrade to one of the R's that have eye-tracking. Easier said than done, given the expense.
> 
> With my previous 7DmkII and the EF100-400 mkII, I was still missing the sharpest focus on distant animals/birds. But, if you're taking a pic like yours with the Heron as a small part of the photo, the eye itself is a tiny percent of the overall picture, so it's almost impossible to be tack sharp on an eye at that range. I mean, look at the eye compared to the rest of the scene. Is it even 1/1000th of the shot? In that sort of picture, you'd not expect to pixel peep with that scrutiny -it's more of a 'scene' than a bird pic. Taken as a whole, it looks sharp enough.
> 
> But, if you want sharp, you need to be closer. I cheated; this is through my utility window. Sparrow is only about six feet away and the shot is at 400mm. Even this could be sharper, though the fact I shot at an angle through a double-glazed window doesn't help.


Yeah I'm in the misfocus camp too.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 1, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> I'd not judge the lens too harshly. The EOS RP isn't as good with focus as the R5 or R6. Even the R is a bit 'off' with certain subjects. The 'box' area focusing can often miss the finer details. The 'eye-tracking' focus on the R5,6,3, and 7, is far superior to the R and RP. I have the R but use it for landscapes and 'still' scenes. It's better suited for that. Though, even then, I've read the sensor is a little soft. If you're looking for pin sharp wildlife, you need to get closer to ensure the right focus area, or, (unfortunately), upgrade to one of the R's that have eye-tracking. Easier said than done, given the expense.
> 
> But, if you want sharp, you need to be closer. I cheated; this is through my utility window. Sparrow is only about six feet away and the shot is at 400mm. Even this could be sharper, though the fact I shot at an angle through a double-glazed window doesn't help.



Wholeheartedly agree. Distance, weather/haze, lighting, human/camera focus errors, handheld shake, all play a big role. The slight "off" sharpness frustrates me to no end on my teles. I have no VR/IS but IS isn't perfect either, and helps some lenses more than others.

I know the 20+ year old 80-200 2.8D can make crystal results because I've seen it myself, but both my bodies regularly mis-focus with it which is the single worst culprit ruining photos. Same on my 27 year old macro, infinitesimally small depth of field combined with slow and inaccurate AF.

That said, a fixed 300/400/600 will always make better [lab] results than a super zoom stretched to its limit at the long end where sharpness and contrast just kinda drops like a stone. But the zooms are catching up - the 200-600 G master is super strong at 600mm.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 1, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> I'd not judge the lens too harshly. The EOS RP isn't as good with focus as the R5 or R6. Even the R is a bit 'off' with certain subjects. The 'box' area focusing can often miss the finer details. The 'eye-tracking' focus on the R5,6,3, and 7, is far superior to the R and RP. I have the R but use it for landscapes and 'still' scenes. It's better suited for that. Though, even then, I've read the sensor is a little soft. If you're looking for pin sharp wildlife, you need to get closer to ensure the right focus area, or, (unfortunately), upgrade to one of the R's that have eye-tracking. Easier said than done, given the expense.
> 
> With my previous 7DmkII and the EF100-400 mkII, I was still missing the sharpest focus on distant animals/birds. But, if you're taking a pic like yours with the Heron as a small part of the photo, the eye itself is a tiny percent of the overall picture, so it's almost impossible to be tack sharp on an eye at that range. I mean, look at the eye compared to the rest of the scene. Is it even 1/1000th of the shot? In that sort of picture, you'd not expect to pixel peep with that scrutiny -it's more of a 'scene' than a bird pic. Taken as a whole, it looks sharp enough.
> 
> ...


That's a really good point and I'm sure that there are other factors at play as well, but I don't see this kind of loss of IQ with the nifty fifty. This is part of the reason why I dropped the noise reduction because I was thinking it was softening the images too much when it might just have been the lens in a lot of cases, or combination of lens, camera, human, and environmental factors. Even at really close focus (1-2m @ 400), it still lacks the same level of sharpness as getting up to 30-60cm with the 50mm pancake.

Edit: An R5 would be a *really* nice upgrade though.

Edit 2: I should also know better than to compare a prime to a zoom.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 3, 2022)

Thank the gods for grey market imports. Got my EOS R7 today from a UK dealer. The unit is for the Japan market, but other than having to return to the dealer (not Canon) for repairs, it's all good. I fly to BC, Canada in two weeks, three nights of which I spend here (NOT MY PIC):

Knight Inlet Lodge (it's a floating 'hotel').



(This is one of those once in a lifetime things. I've saved, had some inheritance, and it's why I can afford it. I'm not that well paid in my day job...)

With the 800mm (budget) f11, the R7 APS-C gives me 1280mm equivalent reach. As long as it's sunny, it'll all be good. If not, I'll pop the 800 on my R6, and put the ef100-400 on the R7 for 640mm reach.

I'm trading in my EOS R, a 1.4TC, and the RF 35mm 1.8 to offset 95% of the cost of the R7. I've already set buttons and made the R7 comfy for my needs. It seems to be okay (for an APS-C) so far, though it's not a shade on the quality/performance of ther R6. But it does have 1.6 crop factor and 32.5 megapixels.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 3, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Thank the gods for grey market imports. Got my EOS R7 today from a UK dealer. The unit is for the Japan market, but other than having to return to the dealer (not Canon) for repairs, it's all good. I fly to BC, Canada in two weeks, three nights of which I spend here (NOT MY PIC):
> 
> Knight Inlet Lodge (it's a floating 'hotel').
> View attachment 256868
> ...


Admittedly, I just traded in my 24-105mm variable aperture kit lens for the 24-105 ƒ4L IS USM. I was feeling an itch for new glass before my trip to London and it seemed like a decent worthwhile upgrade that wasn't going hit the wallet too hard. At first I was looking at the 16mm ƒ2.8, but the barrel distortion is absolutely horrific and it totally impacts the IQ in the corners of the frame. So I ended up just biting the bullet and going with something a little nicer.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 3, 2022)

It seems we are having an arms race.

I too upgraded to A7 IV.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 3, 2022)

Gear Acquisition Syndrome (GAS) is a terrible thing.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 3, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Gear Acquisition Syndrome (GAS) is a terrible thing.


Only for the wallet.  

Also, this new lens has a nice creamy bokeh wide open. I'm liking what I see... but now I want the 100mm ƒ2.8 L IS USM Macro lens.   




105mm, ƒ4, 1/500s, ISO 1000

I can't help but play with my new toy. I'm loving the IQ of this lens.


----------



## mouks (Aug 4, 2022)

I should have taken my cardboard box


----------



## Jetster (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 7, 2022)

I am so bummed. Capture One doesn't convert EOS R7 images yet. I don't understand how that can be when they use the same Canon RAW file (CR3). I used CPP to convert this image (I've altered my JPEG file to small, at 2 MB, so I need to process, though the image isn't altered that much at all).

A Goldfinch on my feeder.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 8, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> I am so bummed. Capture One doesn't convert EOS R7 images yet. I don't understand how that can be when they use the same Canon RAW file (CR3). I used CPP to convert this image (I've altered my JPEG file to small, at 2 MB, so I need to process, though the image isn't altered that much at all).
> 
> A Goldfinch on my feeder.
> 
> View attachment 257275


Can't you fool it into thinking they came from R5 or R6?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 8, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> I am so bummed. Capture One doesn't convert EOS R7 images yet.



The raw container doesn't matter. Bayer Demosaic ~ debayering algos are patched for each Sensor/ASIC stack(features vary in-between cameras). They ŗe always are late to the party, Software reputation is way more important than delivering probably works same as older. It ain't windows updates lol.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 14, 2022)

I'm having a blast in London. Had to scale it down and drop the quality, but you get the idea. It's been sunny day after sunny day for almost a week and a half which is astonishing.




53mm, ƒ16, 1/500s, ISO 250 with my swanky new 24-105mm L glass lens. I have hundreds of pictures. I'm going to have some work to do when I return to the states.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 15, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> I'm having a blast in London. Had to scale it down and drop the quality, but you get the idea. It's been sunny day after sunny day for almost a week and a half which is astonishing.
> 53mm, ƒ16, 1/500s, ISO 250 with my swanky new 24-105mm L glass lens. I have hundreds of pictures. I'm going to have some work to do when I return to the states.



it seems you have issues with dust on the sensor.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Aug 15, 2022)

My thrice-bedeviled phone camera with the fixed focal distance of 1 foot (.3m, heathens) finally became useful.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 15, 2022)

Ferrum Master said:


> it seems you have issues with dust on the sensor.


I think that it's on the lens. I usually don't notice it through the EVF or the LCD screen when I'm taking the shot and I don't tend to look at the lens to see if there's dust on it. With that said, there might be some on the sensor as well, but cleaning off the lens usually clears it up nicely, but that doesn't do me any good for the shots I've already taken. I'm sure I could touch it up.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 15, 2022)

Easily post processed in RAW using a heal tool.

Edit: hell, I once post-process removed a bin (maybe it was litter) from a picture of a magpie in flight.









Spot the repeating pattern?


----------



## Valantar (Aug 15, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Easily post processed in RAW using a heal tool.
> 
> Edit: hell, I once post-process removed a bin (maybe it was litter) from a picture of a magpie in flight.
> 
> ...


The healing brush - or content-aware fill in Photoshop in extreme cases - make stuff like this a cinch, and are invaluable tools. I've had long series of photos where every image needs 10-20 dust spots removed, and once you learn where on the lens they are it's relatively quick and easy. And of course the importance of removal varies with the visual noise/detail where they are.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 16, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> I think that it's on the lens. I usually don't notice it through the EVF or the LCD screen when I'm taking the shot and I don't tend to look at the lens to see if there's dust on it. With that said, there might be some on the sensor as well, but cleaning off the lens usually clears it up nicely, but that doesn't do me any good for the shots I've already taken. I'm sure I could touch it up.



I use the blower on the back element of my lenses once in a while - front element dust rarely affects anything, back glass is a big culprit. Except my 300 f4 that literally has no back element (first thing you see are the blades), so I have to be careful with it or leave it on a TC at all times.

But you did shoot at f16 - its hard to get completely dust-free images stopped down so far unless you live in a clean room. Since CC 2019 or so, PS' spot brush has been so quick and effective that I really don't clean my sensors that often anymore (but the brush in cmaera raw still sucks ass).


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 16, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> ts hard to get completely dust-free images stopped down so far unless you live in a clean room



I hardly get the idea about this stuff...  what did you mean? You can get it clean anywhere if you have the tools. The biggest hurdle for some is proper eyesight and poor light to see the dirty spots.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 16, 2022)

Ferrum Master said:


> I hardly get the idea about this stuff...  what did you mean? You can get it clean anywhere if you have the tools. The biggest hurdle for some is proper eyesight and poor light to see the dirty spots.



When did I say anything about not being able to clean or see?   I meant stopping down past f8 on a solid background is when you see all the dust clearly. If just shooting at 2.8-5.6 you won't see any even if there are specks.

When I'm on a spree I shoot outdoors all day and swap lenses all the time. My D610 in particular loves dust and even with regular blower use and going through swabs, you'd be surprised how quick the dust comes back.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 16, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> , you'd be surprised how quick the dust comes back.



Use same ESD practices as with PC and touch ground and discharge yourself and tools before you do something. Then no dust will attract as you don't have the magnetic field anymore. I have a air compressor at home for serious jobs, like taking apart a lens and clean, but cotton swabs are enough for the sensor cleaning, even on field or while on a trip, never was a problem really, just do it gently. The built in feature to shake dust off also works.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 16, 2022)

So, leave tomorrow for 20-day Canada trip. Looking forward to seeing actual wildlife.

Come home from a last minute holiday shop and peek out to the back garden.

See this.....










I feed the starlings....

By default, I feed the Hawks.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 16, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> By default, I feed the Hawks.



Were you polite and offered some ketchup?


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 17, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> So, leave tomorrow for 20-day Canada trip. Looking forward to seeing actual wildlife.
> 
> Come home from a last minute holiday shop and peek out to the back garden.
> 
> ...


Backyard massacre.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 20, 2022)

I'm back in the US. London and the UK was great, it was sad to leave. Cheers folks!

79mm, ƒ4, ISO 320, 1/100s on the RP with the new lens next to the Waterloo Bridge by The Thames.



Edit: Over 1000 pictures later.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 20, 2022)

It was raining so opted for the phone:








						Dziki Weekend 20.08.2022
					

Local cross-country races had some military presence for entertainment




					flic.kr


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 25, 2022)

When I get back home, I've got some crazy Canada goodies to post. Even today, wife almost stepped on a small snake chomping a banana slug. Nuts. Beautiful. Still here for another 11 days.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 25, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> When I get back home, I've got some crazy Canada goodies to post. Even today, wife almost stepped on a small snake chomping a banana slug. Nuts. Beautiful. Still here for another 11 days.


Just be careful on the trip back home. I ended up getting COVID during the return trip back to the US from London. 

Edit: On a bright note, I did discover that @Ferrum Master was right. I had some stubborn particles on my sensor. I got some sensor swabs and cleaning solution and cleaned the sensor just a moment ago. I'm hoping it'll clear things right up.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 29, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> Just be careful on the trip back home. I ended up getting COVID during the return trip back to the US from London.
> 
> Edit: On a bright note, I did discover that @Ferrum Master was right. I had some stubborn particles on my sensor. I got some sensor swabs and cleaning solution and cleaned the sensor just a moment ago. I'm hoping it'll clear things right up.


Them Canadians from DPReview always recommend this:


			https://www.amazon.com/Pentax-CLEANING-IMAGE-SENSOR-ICK1/dp/B000QUYERE


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 29, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Them Canadians from DPReview always recommend this:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Pentax-CLEANING-IMAGE-SENSOR-ICK1/dp/B000QUYERE


I just ended up getting these and it worked just fine.


			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0029WUKVG
		



			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CRRIJJC


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 29, 2022)

At job I have set of these. Does the job also.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 31, 2022)

Used my phone


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 5, 2022)

I saved another victim from my in-law's pool. A couple cropped close ups as he (she?) enjoyed posing for me.

105mm, ƒ8, 1/250s, ISO 100




105mm, ƒ5.6, 1/400s, ISO 100


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 9, 2022)

This is why I bring my camera even when I don't plan on using it. You never know when an opportunity arises. It was foggy out, but I was able to get pretty close.

400mm, ƒ8, 1/400s, ISO 500


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 9, 2022)

Too many pics and not enough time to sort... This is just a small selection.

These were all taken with the EOS R7 and the EF 100-400 mkII (on EF-RF converter). Some ISO's were as high as 6000. These were shot over 3 1/2 days at Knight Inlet Lodge. 

All images scaled down for TPU upload (originals are 3-4x the size and pixel resolution).

A bear...






Another bear...






Juvenile eagle failing to recover bear's salmon...






River otters at 6:00am... (my wife and I were treated to 15 minutes of play time. Nobody else saw them).






Orcas also playing. 






Bear cub on estuary, cute little girl.






And Mummy bear. TBH, we were close but the guides knew what they were doing. If the wife and I had been solo, if we'd gotten this close to her cub, I'm not sure we'd been able to come home intact...


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 12, 2022)

Not too good, too cloudy and shot through glass on a moving vehicle. Quick edits in MS Photos. 



Spoiler: Pix






















The last one is not too bad for being shot at ISO1000 (oops) and with the setting sun in frame. 

Location: west of Calgary, east of Salmon Arm, up in @tabascosauz neck of the woods. There is a forest fire nearby so it was really hazy.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 12, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> There is a forest fire nearby so it was really hazy.


We just had a plume of smoke haze from the other side of the continent for the last couple of days. When it gets real bad, you can even smell the smoke on the wind, even all the way here in New Hampshire. Sometimes if we're lucky, it'll coincide with a couple clouds and a nice sunset. Not this time though.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 12, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> We just had a plume of smoke haze from the other side of the continent for the last couple of days. When it gets real bad, you can even smell the smoke on the wind, even all the way here in New Hampshire. Sometimes if we're lucky, it'll coincide with a couple clouds and a nice sunset. Not this time though.


Heck, when there were really bad forest fires in California a few years ago we could see and smell the smoke _in Norway_.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 12, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Heck, when there were really bad forest fires in California a few years ago we could see and smell the smoke _in Norway_.


Yup, kind of like how sand from the Sahara can end up in the southern US. It's almost like we're all on the same planet!


----------



## Valantar (Sep 12, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> Yup, kind of like how sand from the Sahara can end up in the southern US. It's almost like we're all on the same planet!


Planet? What planet? You mean _plane_?


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 13, 2022)

Found the fire - but way to tired to get my pix off my SD card tonight. I may have taken just under 2000 pictures today. Hopefully tomorrow.



Spoiler



It is much less exciting than it sounds. Also, I fell in a creek.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 13, 2022)

Same eagle, warbird pose.
(all pics resized)





Thick mist on boat trip. Caught eagle swooping down to the leftovers of a bait ball. Heavily post-processed to reduce the fog (it was like soup).





I never did see any Moose. I had to make do... Random place in Prince Rupert.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 16, 2022)

Long time in between posts for me. I made a thing. I have a lot to learn about audio and transitions and video editing. Davinci Resolve 18 is awesome but I am learning. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 17, 2022)

Voyageurs




Split Rock Lighthouse Interior




Split Rock Lighthouse From Shore

Some pics I took last week while in Minnesota. Links lead to flickr with exif info.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 20, 2022)

Changing my life real soon and need to get set for an uncertain future. Trading out a bunch of kit and upgrading one last time. Bought an  RF100-500L against the trade-in of a bunch of stuff accumulated during lock-down. Got my lens through. Had an odd issue with it...



Spoiler









My honesty is an irritant and I wish I weren't this way but I've contacted the vendor to inform of the 'issue'.

Maybe the telephoto Gods will be pleased with me?


----------



## Valantar (Sep 20, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Changing my life real soon and need to get set for an uncertain future. Trading out a bunch of kit and upgrading one last time. Bought an  RF100-500L against the trade-in of a bunch of stuff accumulated during lock-down. Got my lens through. Had an odd issue with it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, I've heard of a bad lens producing a double image, but I've never heard of a double lens before. That sounds problematic indeed.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 20, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Changing my life real soon and need to get set for an uncertain future. Trading out a bunch of kit and upgrading one last time. Bought an  RF100-500L against the trade-in of a bunch of stuff accumulated during lock-down. Got my lens through. Had an odd issue with it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I'd love a RF 100-500.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 20, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Changing my life real soon and need to get set for an uncertain future. Trading out a bunch of kit and upgrading one last time. Bought an  RF100-500L against the trade-in of a bunch of stuff accumulated during lock-down. Got my lens through. Had an odd issue with it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you with your honesty! Not enough of it to go around in our world these days!


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 20, 2022)

You can now do stereoscopic imagery at long range - 3D birdwatching!


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 23, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Found the fire - but way to tired to get my pix off my SD card tonight. I may have taken just under 2000 pictures today. Hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I finally got up the energy to dig around in my 3k+ images from the trip.

Got sick too as I was going home. Now dragging around and using up tissue like it's going out of style. Bleh.

Anyways, back to happy things (no edits besides cropping to upload - can't be arsed right now):



Spoiler: Fire (note the chopper dumping water)











Spoiler: Water - If only the pic could show how deep the valley was











Spoiler: From a moving vehicle through glass











Spoiler: Want to feel insignificant? Find big mountains. 











Spoiler: Creative framing and focus











Spoiler: Adventure Awaits!











Spoiler: Birds










Bird attack!









Spoiler: Seals - and an Easter egg.











Spoiler: Easter egg?



It hatched and is on top.













Spoiler: Admiral! There be whales here!



















I didn't bring my longer lens, but it was just a fluke (I will see myself out)

Three Humpback whales (ZigZag/Trinity, Nike, and Harpy, if you want to look them up) about as big as the boat we were in.





Spoiler: Waterfalls

















Spoiler: I am confused



Same scene, consecutive photos. Long exposure with a 10-stop ND filter apparently causes vignette? 














Spoiler: [B]Gorge[/B]ous



AAAAH! Not the pitchforks!









Spoiler: I nearly died laughing



Read the sign above very carefully before reading the computer screen. Sorry for the reflection, I even had a polarizer on but the sun was behind.



If you can't read it, it says:

```
Floppy diskette seek failure
Strike the F1 Key to continue, F2 to run setup utility
```
"Powerful Computers" booting off of floppy disks in 2022...





Spoiler: Volcano






Still smoking!



River flowing through ~400 foot layer of ash 40 years later.






Sorry for the 30 image post - got longer than I intended.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 23, 2022)

The first 6 pics look like the I99 (heading south). It's uncanny, there was a wildfire there when I was on that road last month and those images are like deja-vu. Was it the I99?


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 23, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> The first 6 pics look like the I99 (heading south). It's uncanny, there was a wildfire there when I was on that road last month and those images are like deja-vu. Was it the I99?


Unfortunately not, it was in British Columbia, Canada. Duffey Lake road, a little west of Lillooet.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 23, 2022)

That is part of I99 (or highway 99) I drove that same road a few weeks ago. Should have made that clear I was in BC on vacation.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 23, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> That is part of I99 (or highway 99) I drove that same road a few weeks ago. Should have made that clear I was in BC on vacation.


Crumbs, I was thinking Interstate 99 in PA.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 24, 2022)

Even city birds like to keep clean.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 24, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Even city birds like to keep clean.
> 
> View attachment 262885


I take it you used that swanky new 100-500?


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 25, 2022)

Guilty as charged. I was in the back garden having a beer with wife by the firepit. Usually bring my camera out with me. Wife saw all the splashing so figured I'd have a snap. I should've stood on the chair for better elevation. So, great lens still doesn't compensate for lazy photography.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 25, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Guilty as charged. I was in the back garden having a beer with wife by the firepit. Usually bring my camera out with me. Wife saw all the splashing so figured I'd have a snap. I should've stood on the chair for better elevation. So, great lens still doesn't compensate for lazy photography.


Idk, I kind of like the off-kilter angle. Makes it visually interesting, rather than yet another near-identical photo of bathing birds. The composition of the background leaves a bit more to be desired, but hey, what can you do?


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 25, 2022)

Went drive then walk this morning to the coast. Found a really old child's shoe on the debris along the shore. Area is near Blackness castle which sits on the Firth of Forth west of Edinburgh. Lots of wrecks lie on the 'river' bed here. I wonder if this came from there?

Picture taken with Pixel 5.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 25, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Went drive then walk this morning to the coast. Found a really old child's shoe on the debris along the shore. Area is near Blackness castle which sits on the Firth of Forth west of Edinburgh. Lots of wrecks lie on the 'river' bed here. I wonder if this came from there?
> 
> Picture taken with Pixel 5.
> 
> View attachment 262950


Wow, there are probably museums interested in that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2022)

Surprisingly good photo from a shitty $180 cameraphone.





This little shit. hit a 15g chatterbait on a medium setup rigged for pike. I tried to get a better shot but it wouldnt open its mouth for me to stick my thumb in for a cleaner photo.

I didnt think much of it at the time but its actually a really good perch for the venue. Im not sure if they get any bigger.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 8, 2022)

No image this time, but have any Canon RF mount owners noticed the price cut on some RF glass on the US market? The 100mm ƒ2.8 Macro is going for 1k USD (400 USD off,) the 70-200mm ƒ4 is 1.5k USD, among several others. Hell, even the 100-400 is going for $500 USD now which is a great price for what it is.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 8, 2022)

I've minimised my gear now. I can't buy anything else. Don't need to tbh.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 10, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> I've minimised my gear now. I can't buy anything else. Don't need to tbh.


If I had a RF 100-500mm, I'd probably be all set too. 
(Unfortunately they didn't cut the price on that one. )

Speaking of super-telephoto, my good friend, the Red Tailed Hawk, decided to hang out around the same place I saw the last (same?) one. This is a pretty tight crop to the point of pixel peeping, but I was able to get pretty close this time around. I was probably about 10 meters away at my closest. This is probably about the best I'm going to get out of the sensor on the RP.

This crop wasn't scaled down, so it should be fairly close to how the original looks when you zoom in.




This was the original, scaled down to a width of 2048px from the original raw. I was lazy and let Apple do it and I feel that it smooths out the image more than if I use something like GIMP.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 13, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> So, leave tomorrow for 20-day Canada trip. Looking forward to seeing actual wildlife.
> 
> Come home from a last minute holiday shop and peek out to the back garden.
> 
> ...


I raise your gory raptor photos with my own. The Red Tailed Hawk continues to impress me and they really love this garden area in the middle of a fairly populated town. Also, that gray squirrel never stood a chance. 




It was sunny out so I was able to hit ISO 100 at ƒ8 which is fantastic.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 13, 2022)

Looking at this thread on my work laptop resolution of 768p, and my jaw still drops. You all are so talented, it is unbelievable.


----------



## Hyderz (Oct 28, 2022)

today i fired up my old a6000 that i bought in 2014... 8 years old camera oh boy... it still holds up
but the battery is shot lol, 25mins of usage ate up 40%...
do you think i should buy genuine sony batteries or use different brand but much cheaper battery...


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 28, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> today i fired up my old a6000 that i bought in 2014... 8 years old camera oh boy... it still holds up
> but the battery is shot lol, 25mins of usage ate up 40%...
> do you think i should buy genuine sony batteries or use different brand but much cheaper battery...


Genuine.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 18, 2022)

It's been a while since we've seen some activity on this thread. That's okay, because your driver has arrived.
My cheap EOS RP, with the not so cheap 24-105mm ƒ4 @ 67mm, ƒ4, 1/250s, ISO 500




Edit: Side note, the 24-70mm ƒ2.8 would have been really nice for this. So would have an R5, but we can't have everything.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 20, 2022)

Back at it again, practice practice practice

Snowed in with 40cm overnight and got up early to shovel, so nothing better to do while the birds were still around


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 21, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Back at it again, practice practice practice
> 
> Snowed in with 40cm overnight and got up early to shovel, so nothing better to do while the birds were still around
> 
> View attachment 275323


Great IQ and makes me wish i was there.






AAAAAAND just some of the violence i have been experiencing at my  premises.... behold a smashed window with blood.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 21, 2022)

grunt_408 said:


> Great IQ and makes me wish i was there.
> 
> AAAAAAND just some of the violence i have been experiencing at my  premises.... behold a smashed window with blood.



The snowfall utterly shut down all of greater Vancouver, you don't want to be here right now  on the bright side, I got some nice unexpected photos of my neighbour's dog that I'll post up soon

Beautiful shots, I credit your spiders with helping me overcome my fear of bugs this year (ongoing effort); I loved spending time sitting with my camera and my bees, wanna keep doing the same next year...........the glass is not so beautiful though, I hope that's not your blood


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 21, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> The snowfall utterly shut down all of greater Vancouver, you don't want to be here right now  on the bright side, I got some nice unexpected photos of my neighbour's dog that I'll post up soon
> 
> Beautiful shots, I credit your spiders with helping me overcome my fear of bugs this year (ongoing effort); I loved spending time sitting with my camera and my bees, wanna keep doing the same next year...........the glass is not so beautiful though, I hope that's not your blood


I am glad I have helped you. Not my blood. Just the blood of an angry young man that came to my place to smash windows and threaten me. I have a very sore hand though as i punched a chopping board very hard and i think its broken haha swollen up like a balloon.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 21, 2022)

grunt_408 said:


> I am glad I have helped you. Not my blood. Just the blood of an angry young man that came to my place to smash windows and threaten me. I have a very sore hand though as i punched a chopping board very hard and i think its broken haha swollen up like a balloon.


Oooo man, get it looked at, please! Boxer's knuckle is no fun and you may not enjoy holding your camera the same again if you don't. Might have a fracture behind a knuckle joint, especially if there's a lot of swelling. The long bones in your hand like to break to punches. It can heal well, often with no rehab or surgery, but not if it doesn't heal right. You probably just need a fitted brace. I bet it's stuck in a fist. How's it feel to try and open the hand unassisted? If bad, no strength to open the fingers, I'd get it checked asap. You could lose nerve function in fingers from breaking the bones that break when you punch something and don't get treatment. Same ones implicated in carpal tunnel syndrome.


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 21, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Oooo man, get it looked at, please! Boxer's knuckle is no fun and you may not enjoy holding your camera the same again if you don't. Might have a fracture behind a knuckle joint, especially if there's a lot of swelling. The long bones in your hand like to break to punches. It can heal well, often with no rehab or surgery, but not if it doesn't heal right. You probably just need a fitted brace. I bet it's stuck in a fist. How's it feel to try and open the hand unassisted? If bad, no strength to open the fingers, I'd get it checked asap. You could lose nerve function in fingers from breaking the bones that break when you punch something and don't get treatment. Same ones implicated in carpal tunnel syndrome.


Thank you. It is very swollen and painful but i am using it as much as i can. I feel it kind of bend if that makes sense when i use it. It is the least of my problems.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 21, 2022)

grunt_408 said:


> Thank you. It is very swollen and painful but i am using it as much as i can. I feel it kind of bend if that makes sense when i use it. It is the least of my problems.


Dang man, I hope you are okay. I'm not a doctor, but that definitely sounds broken. I have broken my hand there, though not from punching (not for not trying ) but crushing. I've seen 3 other people break their hands punching in my life. Lingering swelling and pain is basically a sure thing. That bending/shifting can't be a great sign.

Well... if for some reason you don't wanna get into you can't get it checked out, there are braces for that. Pinky side, right? Seek a pinky metacarpal brace. Wear it pretty much all of the time, for several weeks, no matter what you're doing with your hands that isn't washing them or washing you. Or something like eating. It's really important to keep the break supported with no movement, while not restricting anything unnecessarily. You actually want to use the hand while the brace has it stabilized, as long as there isn't pain or weight on the pinky or ring finger. It speeds up recovery when the bone has healed and you stop wearing one.

Ideally, you just wear it until you can see a doctor. They can look at the x-ray and form you a brace to help avoid complications that the generic ones might leave you with depending on the exact nature of the break.

I just don't want you to wind up with a disfigured, significantly less functional hand when what you need to avoid that is likely relatively simple. The break just has to stay secured and supported in the right places.


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 21, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Dang man, I hope you are okay. I'm not a doctor, but that definitely sounds broken. I have broken my hand there, though not from punching (not for not trying ) but crushing. I've seen 3 other people break their hands punching in my life. Lingering swelling and pain is basically a sure thing. That bending/shifting can't be a great sign.
> 
> Well... if for some reason you don't wanna get into you can't get it checked out, there are braces for that. Pinky side, right? Seek a pinky metacarpal brace. Wear it pretty much all of the time, for several weeks, no matter what you're doing with your hands that isn't washing them or washing you. Or something like eating. It's really important to keep the break supported with no movement, while not restricting anything unnecessarily. You actually want to use the hand while the brace has it stabilized, as long as there isn't pain or weight on the pinky or ring finger. It speeds up recovery when the bone has healed and you stop wearing one.
> 
> ...


Thanks heaps bro , God bless


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 21, 2022)

grunt_408 said:


> Thanks heaps bro , God bless


Be well dude, I'm sure the dust will settle on whatever you're going through and you'll find your way forward. And then maybe you can grace us with more of those stellar macro shots.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2022)

Did someone say macro shots?











S22U is great, but night time limits what it can do
Especially when the subject is moving, or downright terrifying


 


This one was great, floofbird
(30x zoom on the phone, he saw me and floofed away milliseconds after this)


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 23, 2022)

As promised


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2022)

Yes well here's my dog in the biggest field of snow she's ever seen in her life


Yes she slept on a keyboard. Her idea.

I Swear this was in focus when i took it...








I went to re-take the cactus flower... it's gone already. single day bloom.


----------



## Aquinus (Sunday at 9:01 PM)

The middle of winter isn't exactly known for birds here in the Northeast US, however without the foliage on trees and and a little bit of luck, I found this guy. Nothing quite says America like a Bald Eagle. I've been playing with using APS-C mode because I like the reach of the crop and it seems to make focusing a bit easier. I've also been fiddling with the AF settings to be a little more responsive to movement and it seems to be working pretty well, although I can only imagine how much more sharp this image would be if I was using an R7 instead which I think might be my next investment because I think a common mount between full-frame and APS-C definitely adds to the versatility of the RF mount and I'm wholly committed to the platform at this point.

Either way, here's the image, with the Canon EOS RP in APS-C mode, with the RF100-400 @ 400mm, ƒ8, 1/640s, ISO 400. I did some post to this image but I didn't use the 5ks for it (the color profile and reproduction on those displays are second to none to be honest,) so I'm not sure how accurate the colors are, but I did my best.


----------



## bug (Sunday at 9:27 PM)

Aquinus said:


> The middle of winter isn't exactly known for birds here in the Northeast US, however without the foliage on trees and and a little bit of luck, I found this guy. Nothing quite says America like a Bald Eagle. I've been playing with using APS-C mode because I like the reach of the crop and it seems to make focusing a bit easier. I've also been fiddling with the AF settings to be a little more responsive to movement and it seems to be working pretty well, although I can only imagine how much more sharp this image would be if I was using an R7 instead which I think might be my next investment because I think a common mount between full-frame and APS-C definitely adds to the versatility of the RF mount and I'm wholly committed to the platform at this point.
> 
> Either way, here's the image, with the Canon EOS RP in APS-C mode, with the RF100-400 @ 400mm, ƒ8, 1/640s, ISO 400. I did some post to this image but I didn't use the 5ks for it (the color profile and reproduction on those displays are second to none to be honest,) so I'm not sure how accurate the colors are, but I did my best.
> View attachment 278192


Tbh that is a hard scene for any AF setting. Both composition and light/shadow make it hard to guess what it should focus on.
Also, afaik crop mode is no different from shooting full frame and cropping later yourself. At the same time, there's no harm in trying various settings.

And great shot, of course. I would see if I can tone down contrast. Mid-day sun always results in harsh scenes.


----------



## Aquinus (Sunday at 9:43 PM)

bug said:


> Also, afaik crop mode is no different from shooting full frame and cropping later yourself. At the same time, there's no harm in trying various settings.


I find that AF doesn't work as well if something is pretty small in the EVF. The crop seems to help narrow what the AF will lock on to and with the latest changes I made, it seems to do a pretty darn good job for a DIGIC 8 camera. I changed the AF in tracking+servo to start at a defined point which helped. I slightly increased the acceleration tracking which helps with objects that are moving. Between the crop and those two things, the AF works pretty well. This was a little challenging for the camera, but it got it.







bug said:


> I would see if I can tone down contrast. Mid-day sun always results in harsh scenes.


I actually did reduce the contrast, so maybe a little more is in order? Also, it was about 2:30pm or so and this time of year, the sun angle is super low. At this time of day, the sun angle is only something like 15° off the horizon.


----------



## bug (Sunday at 9:51 PM)

Aquinus said:


> I find that AF doesn't work as well if something is pretty small in the EVF. The crop seems to help narrow what the AF will lock on to and with the latest changes I made, it seems to do a pretty darn good job for a DIGIC 8 camera. I changed the AF in tracking+servo to start at a defined point which helped. I slightly increased the acceleration tracking which helps with objects that are moving. Between the crop and those two things, the AF works pretty well. This was a little challenging for the camera, but it got it.


I wouldn't know, I'm a Nikon guy who hasn't tried mirrorless yet.


Aquinus said:


> I actually did reduce the contrast, so maybe a little more is in order? Also, it was about 2:30pm or so and this time of year, the sun angle is super low. At this time of day, the sun angle is only something like 15° off the horizon.


That will do it. Pro shooters actually go out of their way to shoot at dawn. Anything else will not have the same "NatGeo" feeling. But it's still god enough for us, hobbyists.

For the second shot, I would just desaturate everything but the birds. Not all the way to grayscale, but until the colors are barely perceptible. The background is too busy and detracts attention from the main subjects (and I don't think you can blur it all nicely at this point).


----------



## Aquinus (Sunday at 10:35 PM)

bug said:


> The background is too busy and detracts attention from the main subjects (and I don't think you can blur it all nicely at this point).


There is only so much you can do when you're at ƒ8 at 400mm with the subjects that far away. This was more of me seeing how well my AF adjustments were working. I will say though, between how light the RP and the RF100-400 is, it's super nice being able to just leave the camera next to me in the car, run out and hand hold a shot at that distance. I wouldn't have got the shot of the Eagle if I didn't decide to just keep my camera with me in the car while I went out and did some things in town.

Either way, I'd like to think that every time I do this, I get a little better at it. Like any skill, practice makes perfect.


----------



## bug (Sunday at 10:38 PM)

Aquinus said:


> There is only so much you can do when you're at ƒ8 at 400mm with the subjects that far away. This was more of me seeing how well my AF adjustments were working. I will say though, between how light the RP and the RF100-400 is, it's super nice being able to just leave the camera next to me in the car, run out and hand hold a shot at that distance. I wouldn't have got the shot of the Eagle if I didn't decide to just keep my camera with me in the car while I went out and did some things in town.
> 
> Either way, I'd like to think that every time I do this, I get a little better at it. Like any skill, practice makes perfect.


Absolutely. Wildlife is almost impossible to shoot in ideal conditions if you don't do it for a living. You snap what you can and make the most of it. After all, we're not selling those shots for $$$, we're just using them to remind us things.
Also yes, that's the old adage: the best camera in the world is the one you have with you right now


----------



## Aquinus (Sunday at 10:52 PM)

bug said:


> Also yes, that's the old adage: the best camera in the world is the one you have with you right now


...and sometimes that's your phone.


----------



## Mussels (Wednesday at 1:20 AM)

My door wouldnt close




Would YOU get closer for a better photo?


We also get double rainbows here all the time, it's getting a good angle for the photo that's tricky

current house




Same spot ~2 years ago





Last house





My old long closed workplace (Taken on a nokia in 2011)





Sometimes a phone is all you need







Oh yeah in the middle of summer we had some royally fucked up hailstorms, this was 5KM from my house - my friends parents house
it was 36C/100F






Ice did not last long, but there was a lot of it in no time at all


----------

